# What's for supper?



## Tracy Rimmer

Supper tonight is going to be homemade venison and cheese ravioli with a creamy mushroom sauce, fresh sprout salad and hot tea.

What's cooking at your place?


----------



## Itilley

Pork chops, taters, and green beans.


----------



## toni48

fried cube steak, mashed potatoes, gravy and green beans.


----------



## farmmom

Chicken and dumplings, Gravy, and Green beans.


----------



## chickenista

See, DH was raised where everyday of the week was a certain food..over and over and over and over again.. Thursday was pasta night.. so, to be a smartie pants I make pasta on Thursday. Ain't I just awful?
Italian sausage and spaghetti with tomatoes from last summer.


----------



## Otter

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Supper tonight is going to be homemade venison and cheese ravioli with a creamy mushroom sauce, fresh sprout salad and hot tea.
> 
> What's cooking at your place?


Nothing, I'm running away from home and going to your house!
DH wants hotdogs. Gag:help:


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Otter said:


> Nothing, I'm running away from home and going to your house!
> DH wants hotdogs. Gag:help:


There will be plenty, if you can make it by six. Otherwise, I'm afraid you'll be out of luck, as I have two teenaged boys who would happily eat their body weight at each meal


----------



## okiemom

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Supper tonight is going to be homemade venison and cheese ravioli with a creamy mushroom sauce, fresh sprout salad and hot tea.
> 
> What's cooking at your place?




Don't be teasing us!!! post the recipe! How do you make the sauce?

I am coming too. I cleaned the whole house and I am tired. Spring cleaning. I might call in our resturant gift certificate. Wait no I can't ... I want to use it for a date night at a place the boy's don't like. Rats!!!! I am at a lost tonight as to what to cook. WHERE IS MY MAID AND NANNY?!


----------



## Otter

LOL, Tracy, I'll start hitch-hiking right now. Did I mention DH is set on hot dogs? Gag again. How can he eat those? It's not even food.


----------



## newfieannie

fish cakes and baked creamy rice pudding. i only used canned salmon. i was out all afternoon stocking up on my preps and i was too tired to bother much with supper. they turned out good though. i'd like to have that recipe too tracy ~Georgia


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Okay, you asked for it -- this is LONG, but pretty easy, really. The only tough bit is rolling out the pasta dough -- it's kind of a pain, but once you get that, it's not a problem. And DH walked through the kitchen while I was puffing away rolling it out, and told me to get my butt online and order a pasta roller, so it paid off in the end 

Pasta

2 1/2 cups flour
1 tsp salt
1 tbsp olive oil
4 eggs
enough water to make a stiff dough

Mix the flour and the salt and make a well in it. Add the oil and the eggs, and mix with your fingers until fully incorporated. Add the water carefully, only using enough to make the dough stick together. Knead it ROUGHLY for about 10 minutes -- really bang the heck out of it, and then sit it aside as you make your filling.

Tracy's Ravioli Filling

1 tbsp olive oil
1 lb ground venison
1/2 tsp each: basil, oregano, cracked black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, cinnamon
1 tsp salt

Heat the oil in a heavy cast iron skillet and saute the venison until well browned. Add the seasonings, mix together well, and turn off the heat. Let cool.

In a largish bowl, mix:

2 cups grated cheese (I use a mixture of cheddar and mozzarella, but use what you have)
1 cup grated zucchini
3 eggs
cooled venison mixture

Divide your pasta dough in 2, and roll out one at a time into large sheets. Lay one sheet on a large table, and wet the sheet all over with water. You can use a squirt bottle, but I just dip my hands in a bowl of water and smear it around well. You want it WET, not DRIPPING or POOLING. The idea is to make it damp enough to stick to the top layer of dough, so just use enough water to do this. Place 1/4 cup of filling in mounds 2 inches apart all over the sheet, then lay the second sheet over. Press down around each mound to "seal" and then either cut around them with a knife, or use one of these

Place the finished ravioli on a floured baking sheet, gather up the leftover pasta dough, and repeat until the dough is all used.

To cook the ravioli, boil a large pot of water, add a tsp of salt, and drop them in a few at a time. When they float, they're done. Scoop them out with a slotted spoon and place them in a buttered casserole dish in a really low oven to keep warm while you cook the rest.

Creamy Mushroom Sauce:

Melt 1/2 cup of butter in a heavy-bottomed saucepan and saute 2 cloves of minced garlic and one medium onion, sliced fine, until golden. Add 2-3 cups of chopped mushrooms and saute until they release their juice. Scoop out the solids with your slotted spoon, and make a roux with a bit of flour (no more than 1/2 a cup) and about 2 cups of milk or light cream. Simmer until it thickens well, and adjust thickness with a bit more milk if necessary. It should be a LITTLE on the thin side. Turn heat to REALLY low, just to keep warm for a minute.

In a small bowl, whisk two eggs until lemon colored, add a ladle full of the hot cream sauce and whisk QUICKLY to keep it from curdling, then slowly add the egg mixture back into the pan of sauce in a thin trickle, whisking all the time. When the egg mixture is fully mixed in, turn your heat back up a bit, and stir until thick. Add the mushroom and onion mixture back into the sauce and stir to mix. Taste and adjust your seasonings. It should be a relatively mild sauce, as you don't want it competing with the venison mixture for flavor.

Serve the warm pasta in a pasta bowl or deep plate with the sauce ladled over. Provide lots of crusty Italian bread for sopping up the last of the sauce.

Keep in mind that homemade pasta is more spongy than the store bought stuff, and therefore MUCH more filling!


----------



## Melissa

Monday we had leftover Super Bowl snack food. I was too excited to eat much Sunday evening so it was nice to have it again. LOL

Tuesday we had chicken, stir fried veggies and rice.

Last night we had chili. I also made a big pan of apple crisp.

Tonight we had turkey and cheddar sausages, boiled potatoes and salad.


----------



## menagerie momma

Caramel Apple pork chops, Rosemary Herb potatoes (cheating, from a box) and frozen mixed veggies, so there is at least one thing on the plate I *know* my little boys will eat. (Watch them not eat those either.)

Jessie


----------



## menagerie momma

That ravioli looks awesome! I will be making that next week after a shopping trip!

Jessie


----------



## gran26

Cabbage rolls; sweet potatoes and cornbread.
Iced tea, of course!


----------



## Lolly-Dolly

Italian style dinner here too...leftover spaghetti and garlic bread


----------



## Cindy in NY

Chicken salad with raisins and craisins along with peaches and salad.


----------



## TJN66

Hubby made spaghetti with pepperoni. It was yummy!


----------



## Murray in ME

The ravioli sound delicous Tracy. Nice flavor combinations.

We had blade steaks, rice, spinach and a salad tonight.


----------



## Sarabeth

newfieannie said:


> fish cakes and baked creamy rice pudding. i only used canned salmon. i was out all afternoon stocking up on my preps and i was too tired to bother much with supper. they turned out good though. i'd like to have that recipe too tracy ~Georgia



How do you make your rice pudding? Anyone? I tried a recipe last night, and the flavor was good, but it just wasn't right. Thanks!


----------



## unregistered29228

Ours was a huge omelet with shredded cheese, onions, chopped spinach and some left over sausage links cut up. I used 18 eggs and two fry pans, and there wasn't a bit left after dinner!


----------



## Trixters_muse

I roasted a big chicken two nights ago so today we are having chicken pot pie from the leftover veggies and chicken along with a salad of winter greens and cherry tomatoes grown in my window


----------



## Sarabeth

Rose,
Thanks for the quick reply - I am going to try your recipe for rice pudding right now!!!


----------



## toni48

We're having meat loaf and pasta salad I think.


----------



## kandmcockrell

home made pizza tonight. I thought DH and i would be kiddless, but my X called and can not get my kiddies this weekend. His other little boy came down with the flu and he does not want to contaminate us. Which is nice, i really don't need the flu.

So, it will be pizza. I can through that together pretty quick!

I have a bunch of oysters, so i am thinking oyster fritters for DH and pan cakes with blueberries for the kids in the morning.

I need to put some more venison in to brine. We have not had any corned in a while.


----------



## chickenista

Baked chicken breasts with a huge salad.. it is the weather. All I want is greens!


----------



## cindy-e

Meatloaf, vegetable chevre bakeover, baked apples.

Cindyc.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Tonight it's salmon en croute, rice, and a spinach salad.

Cindye, could you post your recipe for the vegetable chevre bake? Thanks!


----------



## Melissa

Just sandwiches tonight, we are deep into the bathroom/water line replacement project. Lots of chaos around here!


----------



## DW

I made the cottage pie that was on here a couple days ago. I had never heard of it and I had leftovers tp use. Success!!


----------



## soulsurvivor

We had electric come back on, but did our grill supper anyways. Had steak, potato and onion with amish butter and seasonings, a green salad, and bread rolls.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Tonight is my teen daughter's birthday sleepover, so we're all having a snack supper- chips, salsa, raw veggies, fruit, Bagel bites (pizza), and, of course, her birthday "cake"-pumpkin pie. 

There are girls giggling upstairs as I type; it's going to be a long night.:boring:


----------



## Elffriend

My DH was away from home this evening. This happens about once every 6 weeks. When he is away, we order out for pizza. The kids got a large, half green pepper, half extra cheese pizza and I had tuna salad. It's a nice treat for them.


----------



## Murray in ME

Tonight we had roasted chicken thighs, stuffing and green bean casserole.


----------



## chickenista

We must all be starving to death! I had to dig and dig to find this thing....
And now that I found it... I realized I am not sure what is for dinner..
Either meatloaf and the usual fixins or braised cubed steak with spicy hot brocoli and rice.. I am leaning towards the cubed steak. I am tired from all the outside work over the weekend. I have been yawning all day.


----------



## beaglebiz

We had DH's home made smoked kielbasa, his sauerkraut, pickeld beets and home made rye bread. It like "Octoberfest" here LOL.
for snacking...we have lots of fresh grapes and oranges from my new produce habit (an inexpensive wholesale type store)


----------



## nodak3

Baked stuffed peppers, baked potatoes, corn, peas, salad, peach cobbler.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Add me to the "yawning all day" list too. It's beautiful weather today and we're having grilled burgers along with a squash/potato/onion grill pak. Had some cereal the grandkids don't like much, so made rice krispie bars too.


----------



## firegirl969

Smoked ham, fresh collard greens, sliced fresh tomato, and deviled eggs


----------



## TC

chick pea/spinach curry with italian bread and homemade pesto


----------



## toni48

Every looks so good and all we're having is leftover tuna casserole. LOL


----------



## Shushy

I made mexican lasagna and I finished it off with my leftover turtle cheesecake from leona's....yumm! The lasagna was waaaaaaaaaaay too hot when I took my first bite though, and I burned the top of my mouth, so now im sucking on ice....LOL


----------



## amyd

We're having chicken gyros and a salad.


----------



## Murron

DH made himself burgers on the grill... With carmelized onions, cheese, and fixins. I thought I was in the mood for a Gardenburger, but changed my mind. Instead I made brown lentils with basmati rice, cumin, cinnamon, allspice and sweet curry. Good for the stomach!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Made Moroccan Bean Soup in the crockpot. DH wasn't thrilled with it but I can tweak it next time to more of his liking! Also had our usual green salad and leftover Waldorf Salad.


----------



## menagerie momma

We were naughty and had hot dogs and french fries, with corn as the vegetable. Not a healthy meal, BUT! they were Nathan's Famous hot dogs, and they were sooo good! Tomorrow will probably be venison roast with root veggies and gravy. mmm 

Jessie


----------



## PyroDon

old fashioned pot roast with tators and carrots 
simple food , and of course some cherry cheese cake afterwords


----------



## AR Cattails

We had homemade hamburgers and frenchfries. 

Tuesday night will be spaghetti, garlic bread and a salad.


----------



## Murray in ME

Tonight we had ham steak, rice and spinach. I have no idea what we'll end up having tomorrow.


----------



## chickenista

Meatloaf, mashed parsnips and potatoes and green beans with savory.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

It's a very Italian household tonight. Spaghetti, marinara, fresh parmesano, crusty bread, and a good red table wine. Spumoni for dessert.


----------



## Tiempo

Pasta with need-to-use-up-all-these-bits-and-bobs-from-the-fridge sauce


----------



## amyd

Tonight is Rice with Goodies (new recipe with rice, apples, raisins, almonds, mushrooms, turkey and some other stuff)


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight is meatloaf with roasted potatoes and salad. Homemade raisin bread for dessert.


----------



## LamiPub

We had spaghetti last night. I really need to make some bread but have to run into the city after lunch to drop off taxes and talk with the accountant. I will be rushed when we get home so figure we might be stuck with leftovers of either ham and beans or ham and lentils.


----------



## Rocktown Gal

Hamburger gravy, fried potatoes and biscuits. Yummy!


----------



## Thales

Last night we had baked red-snapper fillets, fried potatoes and dinner rolls. I think the red snapper had more flavor because it was something we caught and cleaned.

-Thales


----------



## Chandler

Last night we had barbecue chicken, au gratin potatoes and broccoli...yummmm

Tonight is still a mystery. The hubby is the one cooking now because he is unemployed so I never know what we're having until I get home.


----------



## menagerie momma

I'm so pathetic - I know what we're having for Valentine's day, the Roasted Citrus Herb Game Hens from Giada De Laurentiis' show last week - but no idea what to have tonight or tomorrow. I have the ingredients for the Venison Ravioli Tracy posted, but I have too many things to do today, so it will probably be tomorrows supper. I need to come up with something quick and healthy (read: not fast food like yesterday!) for tonight's meal. I have lentils, potatoes, frozen veggies, beets, chicken breasts, wine, all kinds of things. What I lack is inspiration. Must be a case of the winter blahs combined with dreams of fresh lettuces and radishes from my garden-on-paper!

Jessie


----------



## southrngardngal

We are having hamburger steak with onions & gravy, home fries, tossed salad, rolls & tea. Oldest DD is coming to eat with us tonight.

Jan


----------



## menagerie momma

Wiah I had had time to check this earlier! That sounds good Rose! Too bad I threw eggs and potatoes at a pan, opened some canned mandarin oranges and called it good! LOL 

Jessie


----------



## BlueberryChick

menagerie momma, we had almost the same thing, except that I put the eggs into french toast (with cream and orange juice in the batter) and canned mandarin oranges! 

Blue


----------



## menagerie momma

Must have been an eggy kind of day! My decision may or may not have had anything to do with the fact that I'm getting 9 eggs a day from 10 chickens and needed to make room for todays batch!:sing:

Jessie


----------



## Sarabeth

We also had spaghetti for dinner with homeade sauce from tomatoes I canned this summer.


----------



## cindy-e

I am having a chicken and broccolli and cheese bakeover and a salad, I suppose. Have to have a pie. Son won a pie for finishing a pie on his math program (long story.) Wasn't planning on making a pie today, but hey... It is a good investment to have math connected with good memories and wonderful flavors. That just can't be bad. I, myself, usually associate math with pain, suffering, and the smell of freshly painted bricko-blocks. I was hoping to do better by my kids. L! 

CindyC.


----------



## tnokie

I put some steaks I got in the mark down slot in the crockpot and cooked them all day. Then I boiled some carrots and onions in the broth then thickened it to make gravy and added it back to the meat. Wal la- Roast beef!,then a side of mac and tomatoes,and some green peas.:sing:


----------



## chickenista

Taco Salad with tons of spinach!!


----------



## Tiempo

I went into town tonight for a cool program they had at the library, "The genealogy of a house" about how to research the history of old homes.

Ty came down with me and used the time to go visit his Mom, so we just picked up subs on the way home.


----------



## Murray in ME

Tonight I tested an idea for creamy mushroom soup. It came out really nice. Mom baked some biscuits. Yum.


----------



## Sarabeth

Now THAT looks like a delicious dinner!!!!
Sarah


----------



## rafter

Murray in ME said:


> Tonight I tested an idea for creamy mushroom soup. It came out really nice. Mom baked some biscuits. Yum.



Those biscuits look awesome...what is the recipe??? I never can get biscuits to look like that!


----------



## PrettyPaisley

rafter said:


> Those biscuits look awesome...what is the recipe??? I never can get biscuits to look like that!


ITA. I'd love that recipe!


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Something homemade!! With being in the US we're trying to catch up with friends and family, and we keep getting stuck eating at a fast food restaurant as we run from place to place!!! 

So, since it's just the kids and me tonight. I had a small piece of beef roast in the freezer (may 1/3 pound) so it's slow cooking (in the little $8 slow cooker I found at Aldi's - I love that thing!) up to make into BBQ Beef sandwiches. Being in the US the kids are missing some of our normal European food - so it killed me but I bought some fresh mozzarella to make Tomato-cucumber salad. $4 for 1/2 lbs!! We pay about $1 for 1/2 lbs in Hungary!! 

We'll have tortilla chips and nacho cheese for snack - I just can't make a good nacho cheese with the available items in Hungary, so we've been getting our "fix" while we are here.


----------



## Shepherd

Pizza boats for us tonight; fairly simple and fast. Meat's already cooked.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Taco Salads tonight. I was going to make Black Bean Salad to go with them but didn't have any red onion.


----------



## Tiempo

Lime coconut chicken with green (spinach and cilantro) rice.

Strawberry and walnut shortbread tart for desert.



ETA PS..Murray..that soup looks great..I love homemade mushroom soup! I bet it would be delicious with a little creme fresh swirled on top too.


----------



## LamiPub

menagerie momma said:


> Must have been an eggy kind of day! My decision may or may not have had anything to do with the fact that I'm getting 9 eggs a day from 10 chickens and needed to make room for todays batch!:sing:
> 
> Jessie


lol We just went from six or seven eggs a day to twenty eggs a day the last two days! I so wanted to make something eggy for supper but dh is such a picky eater and won't eat eggs for supper. Instead I am making kielbasa, cooked cabbage and french bread for tonite. I will use a bunch of eggs for wausmuggles at breakfast tomorrow!


----------



## bluesky

Pizza Hut. I had to run into town to pick up a prescription for DH and picked up pizza and beer too.


----------



## Tiempo

LamiPub said:


> lol We just went from six or seven eggs a day to twenty eggs a day the last two days! I so wanted to make something eggy for supper but dh is such a picky eater and won't eat eggs for supper. Instead I am making kielbasa, cooked cabbage and french bread for tonite. I will use a bunch of eggs for wausmuggles at breakfast tomorrow!


What's a wausmuggle? 

I googled it and got not a single listing!

We're swimming in eggs all of a sudden here too..it's a very happy problem to have


----------



## chickenista

Pizza!


----------



## farm mom

My hubby comes home today after being gone all this week (and me alone with six kids) so we are having goat roast, red potatoes, carrots all in the crock pot. Apple pie with a crumb topping for desert.


----------



## big rockpile

Ham and Beans,maybe Cornbread.

big rockpile


----------



## LamiPub

I am not sure how to explain them. It is an old family German breakfast of dh and I am not sure if I spell it correctly or it could be the dialect.

For our size family I take six to ten eggs and add to two cups of flour, two tablespoons of sugar, two teaspoons of baking powder, a pinch of salt and two cups of milk. I mix it like you would pancake batter and pour it in a large skillet with about 1/2 stick melted, just starting to sizzle butter. You cook it over med heat turning it so often and breaking into pieces like scrambled eggs. Adding a pat of butter if needed. When the pieces are cooked through (not raw/doughy in the middle) we put them in a bowl and top with mixed fruit. Depending on what canned fruit I have or I buy a can of mixed fruit and slice a banana in with it. I like a little fruit juice with mine. Most people who aren't familiar with it, don't take to it right away. We love it.


----------



## Christine in OK

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, green beans and applesauce.


----------



## LamiPub

PrettyPaisley said:


> ITA. I'd love that recipe!


Me three!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Tonight it's tuna, chips and beans -- DH's favorite comfort food.

Tuna is broken up and divided onto plates, then hot chips (you folks call them "french fries" ) straight out of the fryer, and homemade baked beans on the side. The boys love this meal, too, and it's relatively easy for a Friday night 

Murray, that homemade mushroom soup and biscuits looks AMAZING! I made a pot of beef barley last night, but we had it with multigrain toast, no biscuits


----------



## southrngardngal

We had leftover hamburger steak cut into chunks added to sauteed onions and a can of cream of chicken soup served over brown rice. Also mixed greens.

Jan


----------



## Murray in ME

rafter said:


> Those biscuits look awesome...what is the recipe??? I never can get biscuits to look like that!


Thank you. My mom makes the best biscuits of anyone I know. They're so good. I'm not sure about the recipe...she's out sitting with an elderly lady from church so her husband can get out for a little while. I'll ask her when she gets home but I'm pretty sure it's from an old Betty Crocker cookbook. That's pretty much her go to cookbook.


----------



## Murray in ME

Tiempo said:


> Lime coconut chicken with green (spinach and cilantro) rice.
> 
> Strawberry and walnut shortbread tart for desert.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA PS..Murray..that soup looks great..I love homemade mushroom soup! I bet it would be delicious with a little creme fresh swirled on top too.



Thank you. Creme fresh would be great on top of the soup. It's good on most any cream soup. I was going to use a little sour cream but decided to use a little truffle oil instead.


----------



## Lolly-Dolly

I decided to make an early valentine's day dinner. Grilled steak & baked potatoes with green beans. I also fried bacon to put on the potatoes, and made pan-grilled onions and braised mushrooms to go with it as well. Had rolls on the side. oh yeah I put bacon and minced pimintos in the beans to make it "purty"


----------



## Elffriend

Last night was a mix of leftovers. DH and DS had chicken soup with kreplach and farfel with rolls and salad. DD and I had salad with shredded chicken leftover from making the soup.

Tonight we had teriyaki stir fried beef and veggies with rice and leftover rolls from last night. DD doesn't eat much beef so she made herself a piece of salmon filet with cajun seasoning.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH went to a turtle supper. I stayed home and had a salad and baked potato.
Still trying to decide what to have tonight.


----------



## chickenista

Shank ham with sweet potatoes, corn pudding and something... maybe a spinach casserole..


----------



## Tiempo

LamiPub said:


> I am not sure how to explain them. It is an old family German breakfast of dh and I am not sure if I spell it correctly or it could be the dialect.
> 
> For our size family I take six to ten eggs and add to two cups of flour, two tablespoons of sugar, two teaspoons of baking powder, a pinch of salt and two cups of milk. I mix it like you would pancake batter and pour it in a large skillet with about 1/2 stick melted, just starting to sizzle butter. You cook it over med heat turning it so often and breaking into pieces like scrambled eggs. Adding a pat of butter if needed. When the pieces are cooked through (not raw/doughy in the middle) we put them in a bowl and top with mixed fruit. Depending on what canned fruit I have or I buy a can of mixed fruit and slice a banana in with it. I like a little fruit juice with mine. Most people who aren't familiar with it, don't take to it right away. We love it.


Interesting..so, is the texture kind of like a thick pancake?


----------



## LamiPub

ok I am going to post pictures and see if that helps explain.


----------



## LamiPub

I am on slow dial up and technically challenged so please excuse me as I muddle through this.





































The best I can describe them is an runny, eggy dumpling type batter cooked in butter in a skillet. We like to pop in a piece now and then while "testing" for doneness and some of the children prefer just to eat the "dumpling". I think they have the potential to be versatile but dh family tradition is with fruit on top and served for breakfast.


----------



## strawberrygirl

Hamsteak, corn fritters, spaghetti squash


----------



## Shepherd

Eggs & bacon for brunch today. I have chicken breasts I plan to pound down thin and then bread and fry. I also have some lasagna made up and ready to cook - so unless DH decides to surprise me with dinner out, I've got a couple things to choose from for our supper.


----------



## simplefarmgirl

nothing----------i am not eating.. they are having beans and bread, sausage


----------



## Christine in OK

Tonight is smothered pork chops and noodles, homegrown corn on the cob, spinach and iced tea. It's nearly ready - we took the boys, along with Lance's parents, sister and her son to the Science Museum of Oklahoma today, and just got home around 5:30. I had to sit down and rest my feet for 15 minutes before I started, so we're getting around late this evening.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Fried pork chops with white gravy, garden lima beans from freezer to stove and cooked with Amish butter and red pepper flakes, baked sweet potatoes and chocolate brownies for dessert. Big glass of cold milk to finish. Feet up, full tummy, and watched reruns on tv.


----------



## amyd

We had turkey and dressing rolls with gravy, mixed veggies and brown rice. Quick and simple.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had pork loin chops, spaghetti and spinach.


----------



## Tiempo

Lami, that looks good, kind of like a bread pudding.

Last night we had comfort food from my youth, canned baked beans with lots of hp sauce mixed in..on toast with a fried egg on top and more hp 

For tonight I might make homemade pizza as I have some leftover pasta sauce that I could allow to thicken up a bit more.


----------



## Elffriend

We're having breakfast for dinner tonight - pancakes, scrambled eggs (with cheese for those who want it) and homefries.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Last night, DH made me dinner (for just the two of us, the boys ate earlier) for Valentine's Day 

Grilled salmon fillets, corn and zucchini sauteed with onion and olive oil, and baked potatoes. We opened a nice bottle of wine with it, and had vanilla ice cream with raspberries from the freezer for dessert.

Tonight is breakfast for dinner -- I have a painting class this afternoon, and won't get home until after five, so we'll have a quick dinner. Tomorrow is a holiday here (Louis Riel Day, for those who are interested  ) so we'll have our "Sunday Dinner" tomorrow.


----------



## strawberrygirl

My version of a chicken stew (in a cream sauce), covered with homemade biscuits and baked in the oven. This is how I like my shepherds pie too.


----------



## toni48

Spraggetti with pesto and hot italian sausage. Served with herb garlic bread sticks.


----------



## mrs oz

Last night I made a lasagna for dinner and garlic bread. So, tonight we're having lasagna and garlic bread. And tomorrow we're having lasagna........I don't know how to make a little lasagna!!

We are having it again tonight, but the rest will probably go in the freezer. Even I don't want lasagna 3 days in a row.


----------



## southrngardngal

Tonight we're having baked pork chops, spinach bake and I don't know what else. I have the first two in the oven and trying to think of something that would be good that I can open and dump in a pan. 

Jan


----------



## BlueberryChick

DH's birthday so he got to pick--shrimp, salad, and potatoes, with mint/chocolate cake (store bought, it just looked soooo good) for dessert.

Blue

P.S. DH says that he has a new favorite cake! It was really good!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was kielbasa, fried potatoes and onions, and salad. Tonight I have a church meeting so we are eating early: hotdogs in crescent rolls, fries, and salad. Tomorrow is DH's birthday and he requested Welsh Rarebit.


----------



## okiemom

How do you make the spinach bake? everything sounds so good everybody. thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Shepherd

LOL Mrs. Oz... it's taken me years to size down meals. I now use a bread pan instead of a 9 x 14" pan when making lasagna. I've gotten used to using a partial box of lasagna noodles. It's actually fairly easy when I limit the size pan I use. With bread and salad, I can get two meals out of it for DH & I.

Tonight we'll have fried chicken, mashed potatoes, gravy, corn and a tossed salad. And there will be leftover chicken for another meal later this week.


----------



## southrngardngal

okiemom said:


> How do you make the spinach bake? everything sounds so good everybody. thanks for the inspiration.



This was the first time for me to make this dish. We liked it and it's easy to make. 

Here's the recipe:

8 ounces spinach, frozen (thawed and drained)
1 cup cooked rice (I used leftover brown rice)
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1/3 cup milk
2 eggs, lightly beaten
2 Tablespoons butter, melted & cooled
2 teaspoons chopped onion
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce

Grease dish. Combine all ingredients & pour into dish. Bake at 350F for 20-25
minutes.


----------



## chickenista

Ham and limas and potatoes and carrots and onions cooked down with chunks of ham and spiced with cekery seed and fennel.
I usually call it a bake.. but I did it stove top tonight.


----------



## amyd

We had pork roast, baked potatoes or brown rice, green beans.

There's enough leftovers for at least one more night!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled steak, green salad, baked potato with caramelized onions on top and french bread sticks. DH was off work today and really enjoyed his grilling time with a good cold beer.


----------



## Murron

I did a nice soothing mix of brown lentils, rice, cinnamon, allspice and caramelized onions with a bit of olive oil.  

DH did his man-thing, and had burgers on the grill.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had sausage, fried egg and cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Big Dave

Alligator sausage, Crackers and Vegetable soup. YUM


----------



## southrngardngal

Big Dave said:


> Alligator sausage, Crackers and Vegetable soup. YUM


I've never had alligator sausage but I love fried alligator. You're right, YUM!

Tonight we had rabbit smothered in onions and cooked all day in the crockpot, fresh collard greens and baked butternut squash drizzled with honey & butter. Most of it came from our garden & animals except the butternut squash that I bartered eggs for.

Jan


----------



## Ravenlost

Homemade chicken soup.


----------



## Shepherd

I'm fixing homemade pizza tonight for supper.


----------



## toni48

Homemade turkey noodle soup.


----------



## Tiempo

Turkey sausage with penne in a basil cream sauce and brownies.


----------



## chickenista

Ribs, mashed potatoes and peas... yumm.


----------



## HomesteadBaker

Venison chops, mac&cheese, broccoli.....mmmmmmmmm


----------



## LamiPub

I am at a meeting with 14 and 18 ds so left dh with a pot of chili and some french bread with the two youngest. We will likely eat when we get home around 9pm...I'm hungry now and wished I had eaten before we left.


----------



## cowgirlracer

DS and I are feeling a little "off" so I made homemade chicken noodle soup, and "wackers" - pillsbury biscuits. I am hoping it gets us back to normal.

Anne


----------



## firegirl969

Homemade pizza made with sourdough crust


----------



## Tiempo

I'm making homemade pizza tonight too! With garlic crust


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Murron said:


> I did a nice soothing mix of brown lentils, rice, cinnamon, allspice and caramelized onions with a bit of olive oil.
> 
> DH did his man-thing, and had burgers on the grill.


<snerk> We're having what Murron is having, essentially -- lentil loaf with rice, onions and mushroom gravy. 

But without the burgers on the grill, much to my carnivorous DH and DS's disgust


----------



## chickenista

A hot and spicy tomato based kielbasa stew over rice.. it is cold and dreary out.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night and again tonight, sliced turkey breast, turkey dressing and gravy, baked sweet potato and cranberry sauce. 

Breakfast this morning was a slice of cold turkey breast and a cold slice of cranberry sauce on a bread bun. yum... and probably the same menu tomorrow. Good thing we like turkey.


----------



## LamiPub

I am trying a new recipe I got off the internet. Supposed to be one of those "quick" meals. I have been working on a couple brochures lately and still have more to do tonight. It is a Chicken Breast Casserole. Will have pickled beets as a side and maybe a green veggie. I hope it turns out and everyone likes it.


----------



## southrngardngal

I've been trying to eat healthier and have been doing pretty good with it BUT...tonight I wanted a hotdog with all the stuff on it and french fries. So we had hotdogs & french fries along with soda (diet). Back to healthy living tomorrow.

Jan


----------



## katydidagain

Bill took me to Bennigan's 3 times before they closed because he wanted me to taste a Monte Cristo. (I guess the fact they were out of a lot of menu items including this was a hint about their future.) Tonight I made a clone version. He's declared it quite acceptable and yummy (maybe better!) despite my subbing homemade blackberry jam for raspberry. I doubt I'd make it again just for me but will if he asks. (Fried foods don't appeal to me.)


----------



## firegirl969

Chickenista, please share your keilbasa recipe, it sounds scrumptious. thanks, firegirl


----------



## Shushy

My sister and I are stretching a 2 week grocery shopping into 3 weeker..lol So we scrounged around and came up with egg burritos....YUM


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers tonight. Yum! There aren't many things better than a really good burger.


----------



## Cindy in NY

I made Onion Mustard Rolls this morning. I've got chili in the crock pot to go with them along with salad.


----------



## Murron

Tracy Rimmer said:


> <snerk> We're having what Murron is having, essentially -- lentil loaf with rice, onions and mushroom gravy.
> 
> But without the burgers on the grill, much to my carnivorous DH and DS's disgust


Scha-weeet! 

Tonight is game night with my girlfriends - no husbands allowed! We're having lots of finger foods - boneless buffalo fingers, cheese, veggies, dip, and I'm baking these little mini-croissant like thingies with spinach and feta inside. I hope they come out okay! 

If all else fails, we may be drinking lots of wine.


----------



## titansrunfarm

Beef roast with onions, carrots, turnips and mushrooms in gravy. Apple pie for dessert...or maybe Ben&Jerry's Karamel Sutra - it's calling my name already


----------



## menagerie momma

Braised Pork chops w/onions and gravy from the drippings, mashed potatoes, steamed broccoli and Pilsbury mint brownies (on sale at Aldi this week - I needed chocolate!:badmood: LOL bad week with sick kiddoes) It smells awesome and DS had a good time "helping" (putting potato pieces in the pot and licking the brownie bowl!)

Jessie


----------



## chickenista

A big pot of split pea soup with ham chunks and a bone with cornmeal muffins.


----------



## Carol from Upto

We are having nachos. My work buys lunch every day for all employees. 
Today we had a catered buffet from a burrito place and there were a lot of leftovers for people to take home. I came home with pinto beans, which I refried, guacamole, salsa ( lots), sour cream. I am going to freeze some of the guacamole.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Baked fish, egg rolls and corn. Girl Scout Thin Mints for dessert :happy: !

Blue


----------



## mamajohnson

We had a classic!
beans & rice, saute'd turnip & mustard greens(fresh from the garden) with turnip chunks & onion in bacon grease, mashed turnips, and some sweet cornbread...

yum!


----------



## no hurry

I made chicken and dumplings with some leftover cream of celery soup from last night. I did it with all whole wheat flour because I am trying to use it up first. It was the first time I had ever made c&ds. Overall it was tasty, but I will have to get used to the whole wheat in it. I really want to move to whole wheat everything, but its harder than I thought :shrug:


----------



## Shepherd

Tonight was grilled cheese sandwiches & tomato soup. I needed fast and easy.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had sausage, scrambled eggs and chees grits. Quick, easy and so good.


----------



## chickenista

I had a massive hankering..
Steak with A-1
Spinach salad with all of the veggies in it and red pepper vinagrette
Baked potatoes

Sooooooooooooo satisfying!!


----------



## Irvin Cooper

Hot Dang I love growing our own stuff! Tonight was okra gumbo with okra, corn, tomatoes (stewed and canned), onions, peppers, and peas...all from our freezer...all from our garden last year. Mixed in chicken, some ham, and served it over rice....

Irv


----------



## soulsurvivor

Pork barbecue on an onion bun with a skillet of fried taters and onions. Tall glass of iced lemonade and a slice of apple pie.


----------



## Murray in ME

soulsurvivor said:


> Pork barbecue on an onion bun with a skillet of fried taters and onions. Tall glass of iced lemonade and a slice of apple pie.


That sounds so good. We had steak, bakes potatoes and corn. Plus, we finished off the pumpkin bread pudding I made yesterday.


----------



## firegirl969

Eating at mom and dad's, I made a catfish muldown, mom is frying mullet, croaker, and catfish fillets, homemade frenchfries, coleslaw and hushpuppies. Woopee!!


----------



## Tiempo

I just put a kind of pseudo cottage pie in the oven.

I put a can of baked beans over the meat mixture, but I wasn't in the mood to make mashed potatoes, so I layered scalloped potaotes on top instead.

Hope it comes out ok... Should be ready about 8.15.


----------



## chickenista

Homemade pizzaz tonight! Chewing as I type and bummed I had to put it down to type


----------



## LamiPub

Last night was leftovers. I cooked a head of cabbage and reheated leftover corn, they got to pick if they wanted leftover meatloaf or leftover chicken breast casserole, dill pickles and french bread. Tonight we just had tacos. I am craving something sweet but didn't make any dessert and no snacks in the house.  That apple pie and pumpkin bread pudding sure sound good.


----------



## katydidagain

I made fresh linquine; Bill made clam sauce. Yum!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Mmmm.... linguine.... 

We're having homemade pizza. Wholegrain crust with pizza sauce I made from our tomatoes last summer and froze, onions and peppers from the garden, a bit of venison sausage, a few dried Roma tomato slices, and mozzarella. A side of homegrown sprouts for fresh greens, and a shake of hot pepper flakes, and I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Shepherd

Last night was homemade pizza. Tonight was cheeseburgers.


----------



## Jennifer L.

I just put a homemade piece of corned beef on the wood stove, and will add a head of cabbage later on, with carrots and onions. 

I sure envy you people eating out of your gardens already! Mine won't even be planted for another two months.

Jennifer


----------



## Lolly-Dolly

we were busy.. we had a few friends over and together we made 400 lbs of venison-pork sausage, and about 30 lbs of meat prepped for jerky. I kept everyone supplied in cooked sausage meatballs served with toothpicks and a bbq dipping sauce. We usually do that to "test the recipe" and make sure it all tasted good before we put it in the smokehouse.


----------



## Murron

Wooooot.... 

Tonight is total down and dirty "fast-food" splurge night. 

Hot dogs on the grill, with toasted buns. Frozen french fries baking in the oven as I type. We *never* eat dogs, fries, or buns for that matter....

I did make a sweet onion relish, just to make it seem, you know... More *cough* home-made. Although if DH keeps sneaking spoonfuls of relish when I'm not looking, we may not have any to put on the dogs.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

We're having roast chicken, lemon baked potatoes, and three-veggie gratin. I'll make fresh biscuits just before dinner, and I made an apple cake for dessert that we'll have with homemade custard.

I may even be tempted into opening a bottle of wine. It just seems like that kind of day


----------



## simplefarmgirl

t-bone. mashed tators gravy.broccli, strawberry shortcake


----------



## chickenista

Some sort of crockpot Mexican chicken thing
Recipe is as follows:
chicken and some stuff from the fridge and a jar of this and a can of that and some cheese....
smells good though


----------



## Cindy in NY

Oven browned chicken with Deluxe Mac and Cheese with 3 cheeses and salad.


----------



## menagerie momma

Ham and bean soup/stew (it was really thick today!) with a little cream stout tossed in because the stuff was too foul for us wimps to drink, but made the soup/stew extra yummy - how's that for weird? LOL!:shrug:

Jessie


----------



## newfieannie

leftover macaroni and rice pudding from 3 days ago. i spent the whole day making homemade cards so didn't bother to cook. tomorrow though i'm making a large pot of moose stew.~Georgia.


----------



## firegirl969

Opening a jar of homemade veggie soup and making tomato sandwiches. Got some good tomatoes from the mennonite farmers market.


----------



## Murray in ME

Tonight we had spaghetti and Italian sausage.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was breakfast. Slab bacon, fried egg, white bacon gravy, sliced tomato, and toast.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Monday night supper is fried sausage, buttered cabbage, fried cornbread and pinto beans. Dessert is a mixed fruit salad of apple, banana, and kiwi.


----------



## Shepherd

Tonight will be thick cut pork chops, some type of potato (not sure what yet), and a veggie. Cookies are available but usually we don't have a scheduled dessert after our meals.


----------



## firegirl969

Meatloaf, buttered whole kernal corn, yellow rice, and peaches


----------



## Tiempo

Roast chicken, baked potatoes and peas.

Ben and Jerry's New York Super Fudge Chunk on a brownie for desert.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had pork chops, macaroni and carrots tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tiempo said:


> Roast chicken, baked potatoes and peas.
> 
> Ben and Jerry's New York Super Fudge Chunk on a brownie for desert.


That is my kind of meal. I like to eat light so I can have more dessert.  Especially chocolate.

Tonight, Tuesday night, is grilled hamburgers on onion roll with lettuce and tomato, and a microwaved tater with butter.


----------



## chickenista

Roast chicken.. stovetop roasted in my big dutch oven and one of our birds..
Mashed potatoes
Peas
and I may get crazy and whip together a quick pumpkin pie....
I just had a hankering, you know?


----------



## tiffnzacsmom

Tiff made a pork roast and she has mashed potatos and green beans coming.


----------



## strawberrygirl

Homemade pizza. This is the first time I have made it completely from scratch. Usually I cheat with the crust. Yum! :happy:


----------



## simplefarmgirl

chop suey, garlic bread easy and simple


----------



## toni48

Taco soup for us....


----------



## sewsilly

My aunt roasted a turkey and as I'd been under the weather, she brought me a gallon ziploc back full of 'picked off' turkey... I made some cornbread waffles, some quick gravy and opened a jar of beans. It was really good. I have enough turkey for several other meals too.


----------



## menagerie momma

DH had a migraine today, so I made breakfast for dinner. That or pizza with anchovies always helps him feel better, which goes against what a doctor says - but Michael never was a textbook case. 

We had corned beef hash and eggs and fruit salad. It was very good! Fattening things always are, huh?:happy::bouncy:

Jessie


----------



## Melissa

We had steak sandwiches for supper tonight. I sauteed a pan of onions and added cheddar cheese on grilled buns, they were awesome!

Last night we had sausage gravy, mashed potatoes, biscuits,salad, and applesauce.


----------



## Joe123

We had fresh calf livers with fried onions, fresh mashed taters, cream corn an buttermilk cornbread wife made. It was great soon she going to fix made from scratch cake..


----------



## Shepherd

Leftover homemade pizza.


----------



## Tiempo

I think tonight I'll do Cuban black beans and rice with ham croquettas.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was my birthday so we went to Golden Corral. Tonight I'm having dinner at church as part of our Ash Wednesday service. I'm making some Caraway Dill Rye to take. If DH doesn't go, he can have leftover chicken and mac 'n cheese.


----------



## chickenista

Happy Birthday, Cindy!!

We are having a big hearty beef stew and some sour cream muffins.
I wish I could just make it now and eat it instead of waiting until dinner.


----------



## Shepherd

I hope your birthday was a great one Cindy. It's nice not to have to cook on your birthday.

Right now I have no idea what I'll make for supper. Our Ladies Aid group is meeting at the church in an hour to start frying up a bunch of chicken for our fried chicken dinner we'll be serving tomorrow to the community. They're anticipating over 200 people in attendance, so by tomorrow night, we're going to be exhausted. It might be soup night or something really simple like omelettes here at home.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Thanks Chickenista! My Mama thought we should go someone fancy for dinner. Why bother when I can get exactly what I want at Golden Corral!


----------



## Ol Tex

Decided to give Vi a special night...gonna fix a spinach 'n boiled egg salad w/hot bacon vinaigrette, 1" thick boneless butterfly porkchops w/ saurkraut, onions, 'n apples, and roasted fingerling potatoes 'n baby carrots. Homemade cheesecake for dessert. All to be enjoyed with my homemade raspberry/apple wine. Ahhhhh...life is good!!!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Ol Tex said:


> Decided to give Vi a special night...gonna fix a spinach 'n boiled egg salad w/hot bacon vinaigrette, 1" thick boneless butterfly porkchops w/ saurkraut, onions, 'n apples, and roasted fingerling potatoes 'n baby carrots. Homemade cheesecake for dessert. All to be enjoyed with my homemade raspberry/apple wine. Ahhhhh...life is good!!!



You forgot one little thinng Ol Tex.... directions to your house. :happy:


----------



## cow whisperer

I have 2 smaller ham steaks out on the counter. Hmmm... May do some eggs & hash brown potatoes too... Breakfast for supper.... Yummy....


----------



## Murray in ME

Happy birthday Cindy!

Last night we had homemade chicken and rice soup and dumplings. Tonight we're having baked chicken thighs, rice and cabbage.


----------



## HomesteadBaker

Maple glazed venison roast and root vegetables. It was sooooooo good!

Kitty


----------



## soulsurvivor

Buffet Night, but leftover night and it's which ever one of us can eat it first. Tonight's offering is a warm up of buttered cabbage, fried cornbread, pinto beans, meatloaf, or fried slab bacon. Have some sliced tomatoes and about a spoon of leftover fruit salad. Oh, and there's one grilled hamburger patty left. We tend to leave leftovers in the original pot they're cooked in, stick in fridge, take out and heat, and do this until the leftover is gone and we can reclaim the pot. I already know we'll be dividing up the cabbage between us. It's always better tasting the next day or day after cooking.


----------



## Kstornado11

We're taking advantage of the gorgeous 70 degree weather & have chicken breasts,& potatoes seasoned w/ bacon & chives on the Barbecue!


----------



## firegirl969

Sloppy Joes and herb/coated potatoes


----------



## Melissa

We had homemade French bread pizza and root beer. I love root beer!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Thanks everyone for your birthday wishes! I'm not sure what we'll have for dinner (looking for some ideas) but we have a lot of German Chocolate birthday cake to eat that DH made for me!


----------



## southrngardngal

I'm making chicken stew. I'm trying to use up the chicken I have in the freezer as we have some more roosters waiting to go to freezer camp.

Jan


----------



## Old John

Monday, I was busy. So, an hour before supper, I got out two pkgs. of 
Johnsonville Brats out of the freezer, a pack of Stadium brats & a pack of Smoked Brats. I thawed them & put in a 9x13baking dish. 
I baked a 375 for 45 minutes. I steamed some broccolli.
Brats & broccolli.......

Tuesday DSW wanted grilled Swiss cheese. So we had grilled Swiss cheese sandwiches and steamed mixed.vegetables.

Last evening, I still had those leftover Brats. So, I got out a can of sauerkraut, & put some carroway seed in it. I boiled 4 of those leftover Brats.
Brats & sauerKraut.......
We'll have the other 4 for lunch........over the weekend.

Tonight DSW is bringing home fried chicken .............
I turned 69 today. But, I don't need a cake..............
Hmmm, I know she has a pound of Godiva chocolates for me........


----------



## soulsurvivor

Leftovers of the leftovers again tonight. I did finish off the bacon with the last slice of tomato for lunch. That leaves the beans still to be dealt with and some meatloaf. Gonna do the old standby fried taters and onions to go with it. Maybe bake some more cornbread.


----------



## LamiPub

I roasted two chickens , made stuffing and cornTuesday for dh and kids before I went to book club. With me and two oldest boys not home there was a whole chicken and stuffing leftover for last night's supper. I just threw in some more corn, celery and cream soup with the leftover chicken and stuffing and made a casserole, served steamed broccoli with it. Tonight I am baking a ham, green beans, pickles and some kind of potato dish. Hashbrowns sound good but I just cannot make hashbrowns.  Dd made brownies for dessert.


----------



## chickenista

Burgers on homemade onion rolls and fries.. I cannot wait!


----------



## elliemaeg

Kings Ranch Casserole


----------



## farmergirl

Turkey and cream cheese enchiladas with homemade enchilada sauce. I made 6 pans of them when we butchered a large turkey last fall, and have them in the freezer to use on night's when I don't feel like cooking much  Today was a busy day, so tonight it's spanish rice, turkey enchiladas and a green salad with organic carrots.

Tomorrow I will probably cook something from scratch cause I'll be home all day. Anyone care to make a creative suggestion? I have on hand lots of homegrown pork and chicken, plus some ground beef and a stocked pantry.


----------



## cow whisperer

Tonight we had pork roast, scalloped potatoes, & green beans. (Simple & to the point tonight since I don't feel well).


----------



## mamajohnson

Tonight we had a bean/meat/cheese enchilada with spanish rice, chips, and homemade hot sauce!
yum!
We are all stuffed and can't move now!


----------



## Shepherd

Fried chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy, homemade rolls.


----------



## Murray in ME

Happy birthday Old John!

Tonight we had hot dogs, fries and a salad. There's a beef roast in the fridge that needs to be cooked tomorrow.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We're not eating meat on Fridays during Lent so tonight is Black Bean Soup with salad and leftover Caraway Dill Rye.


----------



## farmergirl

It's in the 80's today! so I'm brewing suntea in the front yard. For supper, it'll be a big salad and something else that I haven't decided on yet. Might throw something in the crockpot....


----------



## FB.Ironworker

cow's tongue sounds good! cook it like a roast, through in some pearl onions, baby carrots, potatoes, add some lipton onion mix, warm some tortillas or fry bread, yummmmm. If you put it on your head your tongue will beat your brains in trying to get a taste.


----------



## Ol Tex

Vi just had dental surgery, so tonight I'm fixin' a butternut squash soup. Butternut squash roasted w/ cinnamon, brown sugar, ginger, and butter till tender....sweet onions sauteed in butter till caramalized, all pureed w/ a bit of sour cream and a dash of nutmeg and served w/butter 'n soft bits of bacon w/sage on sourdough biscuits


----------



## chickenista

Spaghetti with tomatoes out of the freezer that have been cooking down all day....


----------



## Murron

chickenista said:


> Spaghetti with tomatoes out of the freezer that have been cooking down all day....


*sniff*.... Wish I was there. 

I grazed today, and rummaged around the fridge a bit.  DH is away for a few days, so it's just me. I'm taking a couple days off from cooking - and enjoying some good leftovers!


----------



## LamiPub

We went to the library and did some grocery shopping today, thanks to Old John and Melissa's posts on here (which I read before going shopping) we are having johnsonville BRATS choice of saurkraut, cottage cheese and chips for side and ROOT BEER floats!  Not the healthiest meal but sounded so good.


----------



## Shepherd

Well I think DH's taking me out to eat tonight so.... I'm happy about that, LOL.

I'm gonna make up a bunch of egg noodles and lasagna noodles. Our Ladies Aid group will be serving lasagna to the community this next Thursday.


----------



## strawberrygirl

Short ribs, mashed potatoes, and mixed vegetables.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We're having tacos, refried beans, and salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Gravy with big chunks of turkey served over oven baked turkey dressing and a mashed up baked sweet potato. The gravy and dressing were made by DH back in Nov and frozen in meal portions. Still have 4 freezer meals of this left to get used up.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Tuna casserole and home-canned peaches-- amazingly, one of few meals the ENTIRE family likes.

Blue


----------



## Spinner

I wasn't very hungry tonight so it was only going to be a few slices of fried bacon. When the bacon was finished, the flour needed to be used so I made a little bit of gravy, but the gravy made me want some biscuits to go with it, so I made a few of them. While waiting for the biscuits to finish baking, I poured the leftover egg into the bacon/gravy skillet and turned it into scrambled eggs. 

So tonights dinner is:

Fried bacon
gravy
biscuits
scrambled egg

It turned out very good, but since I wasn't very hungry, the dog got a lot of leftovers tonight.


----------



## Lolly-Dolly

I made gumbo, with chicken, shrimp, sausage, okra.. the whole works. with rice and potato salad (it's a cajun thing)


----------



## Murray in ME

Lolly-Dolly said:


> I made gumbo, with chicken, shrimp, sausage, okra.. the whole works. with rice and potato salad (it's a cajun thing)


That sounds delicious. We had cheeseburgers and a salad tonight.


----------



## Carol from Upto

We had roasted brussel sprouts and cheese manicotti. The manicotti was from Angel food ministries. My kids liked it ok, but they loved the brussel sprouts. It's funny, we all crave green veggies! I eat lots of salads at work, but they are mainly iceberg lettuce and they just don't do it for me!


----------



## michelleIL

ish there were more nutrients in iceberg lettuce because it tastes really god. I suppose one might be able to just mix other greens into the salad of iceberg lettuce and be ok with that. You are getting other good things with all the other veggies like the tomatoes, cukes, onions, etc.
MichelleIL


----------



## rean

Last night was leftover night. I layered rice, bean soup, and cheddar cheese in a casserole dish, and baked it. We had salad with it and rum cake for dessert.


----------



## FB.Ironworker

rose2005 said:


> We all went to Red Lobster for a rare treat!
> 
> Rose


no crab legs huh. how about oysters on the half shell? We went to a gunshow and came back a little late. oldest daughter sauted some mushrooms with onions for ol'e dad. was still hungry but very lazily tired.Asked the ol'e battle axe, "oo honey pie snookums will you pllleeaaasssseeee make me a grilled cheese sandwich?" na you aint't hungry, it's just that dang tapeworm in you that's tugging on you appitite. So i went to bed tired, alone, hungry, but with a devilish grin, cause "I GOT SOMETHING FROM THE GUN SHOW"


----------



## FB.Ironworker

big rockpile said:


> Ham and Beans,maybe Cornbread.
> 
> big rockpile


Got one for you I haven't had in years. big ol'e pot of black eyed peas with ham hocks, polk salad and collard green, if that ain't dixie don't know what is.


----------



## FB.Ironworker

Cindy in NY said:


> We're having tacos, refried beans, and salad.


corn tortillas or flour? tacos with jalapinos? or other chili? picante sauce or taco sauce? Just wondering cause, that sounds gooood.


----------



## Ravenlost

Since it was cold, wet and snowing last night I made my favorite comfort food...homemade chicken and dumplings, cornbread and chocolate chip cookies. Not sure what I'll fix tonight. Thinking about baked sweet potatoes, ham and lima beans.


----------



## Tiempo

We're planning to go out for Thai food for our anniversary, I hope I feel up to it, I've ben fighting a bug.

I think I'll make a shortbread/walnut tart though.


----------



## BlueberryChick

For lunch, we had roast beef - cooked all night in the crock pot- noodles, home-canned pears, tea to drink. Girl Scout Thin Mints for dessert.


----------



## chickenista

Braised pork chops, mashed potatoes and peas.


----------



## ajaxlucy

We're having Spanish tortilla (eggs, potatoes, onions), sauteed spinach, and roasted garlic on warm bread. Brownies for dessert.


----------



## firegirl969

Homemade veggie soup (which has been cooking on the old wood burning stove since 10:30 this morning) and cornbread muffins.


----------



## Cindy in NY

I had cooked chicken in the freezer that I needed to use so I made Chicken Pot Pie.










I rolled out the leftover pie crust dough and sprinkled it with garlic powder and sea salt. Along with that we had salad with jello with strawberries for dessert.


----------



## mamajohnson

Today was bean and sausage soup with biscuits! 
Now I need to figure out the rest of the week....


----------



## tlrnnp67

Crossposted from the Cooking Forum 

It was a nippy morning the other day, so I got a hankering for some homemade soup. I've had a turkey in the freezer for over a year so decided I needed to use it up. When I got it, I had the butcher saw it in half since a whole turkey is a WHOLE lot of turkey for just me! So I plopped the frozen half turkey in some water and boiled the heck out of it. I pulled it out after it was tender and deboned it and shredded the meat. The broth was way too fatty because the skin was still on the bird, so I ended up not having soup that day - instead I put the broth in the fridge and the next morning when the fat had solidified on top, I scooped it off. Instead of chicken tortilla soup, I made turkey tortilla soup, using about half of the turkey meat.

Chicken Tortilla Soup

Skinless and boneless chicken breasts or parts of your choice
Water
Chicken bouillion
Chopped onions
Chopped celery
Chopped bell peppers
Salsa verde
Canned corn
Canned stewed tomatoes
Cumin
Chile powder
Garlic powder
Salt
Pepper
Cilantro
Corn tortillas

Boil chicken with onions, peppers, celery, and bouillion until chicken is tender or falling off of bones if using chicken pieces. Use just enough water to cover ingredients. Debone if using pieces or shred if using breasts and return to broth. Dump in salsa verde, corn, tomatoes, and seasonings and simmer for a while. 30 minutes before serving, add 1 bunch chopped cilantro and corn tortillas cut in pieces to soup. Simmer until corn tortillas are dissolved. Serve with corn bread.

It was GOOD! Later that evening, I was reading on here about the enchilada casserole question, which made me think about King Ranch Chicken, which I've never made personally but enjoyed many times at potlucks. I found this recipe online, which doesn't use the creamed soups as a base. I gave it a shot, using the remainder of the turkey meat. Again, MMMMM.......... I did tweak it a little and used an extra cup of the broth (I stole it from the soup!) to keep it a little moister and more meat since there was plenty left. 

King Ranch Chicken Casserole

Ingredients:
1 1/2 pounds of chicken, without skin and bones
4 teaspoons of lime juice
1/4 cup of olive oil
3 cloves of garlic, minced
4 tablespoons of butter
1/2 an onion, diced
1 red bell pepper, diced
1 poblano pepper, diced
1 10oz. can of Ro-Tel tomatoes (or you can use a can of regular diced tomatoes and a 4 oz. can of diced green chiles, or if tomatoes are in season, can use two cups of diced fresh tomatoes with 1/4 cup of diced green chiles, such as a jalapeno)
4 teaspoons ancho chile powder
1 teaspoon of cumin
1 cup of chicken broth
2 tablespoons of flour
1/2 teaspoon of cayenne pepper
1/2 cup of half and half
1/3 cup of sour cream
1/2 cup of cilantro, chopped
3 cups of grated pepper jack and cheddar
10 corn tortillas
Salt and pepper to taste.


Method:
1. Cook the chicken in the olive oil on medium, adding 2 teaspoons of lime juice, 2 teaspoons of ancho chile powder and salt to taste.
2. When chicken is done (after about 20 minutes), shred it with two forks and set aside. Should yield about 3 cups.
3. Melt the butter in a saucepan on medium, and add the onions, red bell pepper and poblano pepper. Cook for 10 minutes.
4. Add the garlic, flour, cumin, cayenne pepper and 2 teaspoons of ancho chile powder, and cook for 1 minute.
5. Add the chicken broth and cook on low until mixture is thickened, a few minutes. Stir in the half-and-half and Ro-Tel cover the pot, and simmer for about 15 minutes, stirring occasionally.
6. Uncover the pot, and add the sour cream, 2 teaspoons of lime juice and 1/4 cup of cilantro, and add salt and pepper to taste. Turn off heat.
7. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.
8. Ladle 1/2 cup of the sauce onto the bottom of an 11 x 7 inch baking pan.
9. Layer half the tortillas along the bottom of the pan (on top of the sauce). To make sure entire pan is evenly covered, you can rip some of the tortillas into strips to fill any gaps.
10. Add half the chicken, half the remaining sauce, half the remaining cilantro and 1 1/2 cups of grated cheese.
11. Repeat the layering, leaving the cheese layer on top.
12. Cook uncovered for 30 minutes or until brown and bubbling. Serves 6-12, depending on how big a portion you distribute. Goes great with sour cream and cilantro on top.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Beef roast and gravy cooked in crockpot with small potatoes and carrots. No leftovers. YAY!


----------



## Murray in ME

That looks really good Cindy.

We had pork country style ribs baked with barbecue sauce, rice and spinach.


----------



## strawberrygirl

Tonight's dinner will be roast chicken, homemade stuffing, and corn.


----------



## mamita

Cindy...your pictures made me totally drool. looks sooo delicious!!

have a rolled pork roast for today, gravy & mashed potatoes, cabbage, corn, and hoe cakes, and some homemade applesauce. cooking big today to be sure of leftovers for tomorrow, going to spend the day with DD and the grandbabies. can't wait! 

yesterday we had burgers. it's been forever since we've had them (just don't normally eat beef), and BOY WERE THEY GOOD! the fixens...lettuce, tomato, onion, and for me...massive amounts of dill pickle, topped with cheddar and monteray jack cheese. YUM. we were wishing for corn-on-the-cob....SOON!


----------



## LamiPub

Made spaghetti and meatballs with garlic bread last night. Having ham and beans with cornbread tonight.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Mamita - your burger description makes me drool! It's still too cold to grill here and I can't wait to do some burgers!

DH wanted meatballs tonight so I'll be making them in the crockpot later.


----------



## babysteps

Sweet and Sour Chicken. When ever we don't eat all the pineapple up after making something else I use it up this way. Plus there are carrotts and green peppers to be thrown in. I made to much rice Friday night so it all gets dumped on that. Christine


----------



## toni48

pork fried rice and a salad with clemtines for dessert.


----------



## chickenista

I put one of my roos on the stove to slow cook all day.. smells good already.
Maybe some mac and cheese to go with or dressing and some butter peas or corn pudding or spinach casserole... hmmmm? I have time to figure it out.


----------



## Melissa

This thread is getting really, really long! I don't think we have ever had an ongoing What's for supper thread.

Tonight we are having tacos and a cantaloupe/lime smoothie. I found some frozen cataloupe from last summer. We can pretend it is warm outside... It is very cold today.


----------



## NJ Rich

The recipe from 2009 Farmers Almanac, page 167" "Easy Texas Beef Brisket" with side dishes. Maybe some oven roasted yams and a green veggie. I started it around one today, it is roasting now and smells great. NJ Rich :happy:


----------



## Murron

I've got some frozen veggies and turkey kielbasa, so I think tonight will be some sort of casserole... With cheese, of course.


----------



## cider

Veggie soup with some of last years tomatoes from the freezer. Yum. Warm peaches and cinnamon also from the freezer. Marked down hard rolls from wally world.


----------



## firegirl969

Ham and cheese omelets and polenta


----------



## countrysunshine

Heart attack on a plate....

Fried ham steaks, milk gravy, home made biscuits, fried potatoes (w/ bacon, onion and carrots in them) and home canned apple sauce. We had apple butter and strawberry jam on the biscuits for desert. If we dont' eat more jellies/jams hubby will try to stop me when I want to make more.


----------



## soulsurvivor

White bean soup with a side of pickled beets and baked cornbread.


----------



## Shepherd

Homemade chicken noodle soup and peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## Judi Reilly

oyster stew,,,its such a cold night..been so all day..needed something to warm up the bones...


----------



## Murray in ME

I didn't feel like cooking much tonight so we had hot dogs, fries and a salad.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Murray - maybe I missed it, but did your Mama ever say which recipe she uses for her biscuits? And does she have any tips?


----------



## Melissa

I'm going to make a pot of chili along with peanut butter sandwiches and iced tea. I laid out some pumpkin to thaw and the thought of a pumpkin roll crossed my mind!

I have not been grocery shopping for a while, money is tight as we are saving for a used truck for Cale and a new kitchen stove for me. We have the money for the truck, the stove will take a while yet! So I am using up stuff in the freezers which needs done this time of year anyways.


----------



## mamajohnson

I'm here looking for inspiration. Last night was lemon pepper chicken breasts, parsley & garlic mashed potatoes, beans and salad.

Tonight....I have no clue... just sorta brainless there.
I will be out picking turnips today. Maybe I need a new turnip recipe.


----------



## Shepherd

I have hamburger thawed, it's 5:20 PM and I still don't know (still folding clothes). Might just cook us up some sloppy joes and french fries.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We're doing the freezer whittling too, so pulled out the frozen turkey gravy, dressing and have it all simmering and baking. Also put sweet potatoes in oven to bake and have a can of cranberry sauce cooling in fridge. Down to 3 turkey dinners left in freezer now.


----------



## LamiPub

Leftover garlic bread with potato soup


----------



## chickenista

I made a big chicken pot pie with some of the leftover roo.. it was so big it overflowed a bit.. luckily I did remember to put the cookie sheet under the dish.
And I love the fact that it is ongoing.. it is a quick way to search for dinner ideas and sometimes I really need ideas.
It is a challenge to come up with meal after meal after meal. If someone had ever told me as a teen that I would cook at least three meals a day plus snacks I would have died laughing.


----------



## cindy-e

cheese stuffed ravioli, grilled asparagus, and a fruit salad.

Cindyc.


----------



## southrngardngal

We had mac & cheese, green beans (actually asparagus beans) and salad. 

Jan


----------



## godsgapeach

We had pork chops, baked sweet potatoes and squash casserole.


----------



## mamajohnson

Ended up with breakfast. Sausage, gravy, fried taters and biscuits.
I was too tired to do eggs.


----------



## Murray in ME

Cindy in NY said:


> Murray - maybe I missed it, but did your Mama ever say which recipe she uses for her biscuits? And does she have any tips?


The recipe she uses comes from an old Betty Crocker Cookbook. I'll ask her tomorrow if she has any tips. All I really know is she makes great biscuits and is a much better baker than I. I can bake but hate it with a passion.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had breakfast for dinner to. Sausage, scrambled eggs and cheese grits.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Made a quick stir fry for dinner last night - lo mein noodles, broccoli, red peppers, snow peas, water chestnuts, carrots and a couple splashes of Yoshida's sauce. Tried out my new (to me) pan and I LOVE it - worked great. Now to cook up some rice so we can try making fried rice tonight.


----------



## mamita

yesterday was chicken & dumplings, which was really good. lots of carrots, celery, garlic, and a couple taters tossed in for hubby. then big ole fluffy dumplings on top..yum! hubby had hoe cakes after with coffee. I add a little sugar in mine (which we don't normally eat sugar, but just enough to make them a tad sweet is a treat).

today it's leftovers from Monday...hot pork sandwiches, mashed potato cakes, strawberry/applesauce, and broccolli. I have such a rich gravy from that roast, so it's going to be extra good. (yes...I'm sitting here hungry right now, so food is my favorite subject) 

I also love this thread, and I come here often for inspiration!


----------



## chickenista

Oh, let's see. I found some leftover pork butt in the freezer so I think I will throw it in the crockpot with bbq, peppers and onions and have pulled pork bbq sandwiches and fries.


----------



## firegirl969

Last night, we had homemade chicken and dumplings (DH said they were the best I ever made), crowder peas with snaps out of the freezer, sliced cucumber, and homemade biscuits. DD made homemade brownies.

Tonight we are having leftover homemade veggie soup and grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## babysteps

I think it will be breakfast tonight. 

Melissa, you are right the thread is getting long. Could my make it a sticky like you do the Tightwad things and run one once a month? As others have said it gives me inspiration. I couldn't find it right away this morning. It would be nice at the to top of the page. Thanks.


----------



## gardenmom

Tonight it's pinto beans simmered with chunks of ham, new potatoes, cabbage and cornbread. I'm cooking a big pot of beans so we'll have them again with tacos later in the wk. and probably bean burritos this wk. end.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I just finished a good lunch. Had cold sliced leftover roast beef with a slice of the leftover cranberry sauce all piled on an onion bun. That quirky food thread has me inspired to try different combinations of food now.

Supper is same as last night. I've got a yellow pound cake baking though and dug some frozen strawberries out of the freezer to make a topping for dessert.


----------



## Shushy

I just pulled a tatertot casserole out of the oven...yumm I made it early because its always best if its sat awhile.


----------



## Tiempo

Steak, roast potatoes and peas.


----------



## HOTW

Steak, homemade potaotes au gratin & some type of veggie..with homemade rolls


----------



## wwubben

Oyster stew.I can't wait.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was leftover chicken pot pie. Tonight is leftover spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## amyd

Last night we had oven fried chicken with gravy, onion rice and spinach.

Tonight is ham and beans from the freezer, we have a metting and no time to cook.


----------



## toni48

Tonight is Lasagna, bread sticks and a salad.


----------



## southrngardngal

We're having hamburger steak, fries and something green. Maybe slaw and maybe leftover salad from last night.

Jan


----------



## cider

Tonight is a chuck roast and potatoes both grown in the backyard.

The month of March is eat-down-the-pantry month. I'm trying to see how long I can stay out of the store.


----------



## cow whisperer

I've got a nice boneless shoulder beef roast in the oven... along with that we'll have mashed potatoes, yellow beans, red beets, & gravy... YUMMY...


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Made fried rice with ham and green peas in it last night - tasted good, but was kinda pasty or gluey - can those of you that make killer fried rice please post some tips for me (and others)? Thanks!

Tonight it's boneless pork sirloins in mushroom gravy with mashed potatoes and either corn or green peas. I'm making enough to take for lunch at work over the next few days.


----------



## Murray in ME

manygoatsnmore said:


> Made fried rice with ham and green peas in it last night - tasted good, but was kinda pasty or gluey - can those of you that make killer fried rice please post some tips for me (and others)? Thanks!


Was the rice you used hot when you added it to the skillet? That can cause fried rice to turn out that way. It's best to add it cold from the refrigerator. If your pre cooked rice was a little over done that could also cause it to be a little gluey.


----------



## Murray in ME

I had to go grocery shopping today and fish was on sale so I splurged a bit. We had roasted salmon, sauteed bay scallops with a white wine garlic butter sauce, sauteed asparagus and braised leeks.


----------



## Murron

Murray - Nice pics! Splurging is good! 

Last night I made up three small meatloaves for DH.... I saw the first one being eaten. 

The other _two_ did make it to the fridge, to be frozen, for later. 

This morning all I saw was _one_ lone meatloaf, all by itself on the fridge shelf, in a container.... Hmmmm.


----------



## simplefarmgirl

Last night was home made bake beans(yes I know its not Saturday) wonderful bake ham,, from some one who use to reside here. Cold milk and bread and dessert was apple crisp..

Tonight is pork chop,(possibly from same past resident),baked potatoes, sour cream, squash, bread, ice cream and left over apple crisp, Cold glass of milk


----------



## mamita

oh man..Murray...you're killing me here. looks divine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

tonight we're going easy with meatball subs. homemade meatballs, tons of provolone cheese, onions, green pepper, on a big toasted roll. hub may be late, so we'll be chomping on those while watching Survivor.  yeah...nothing like a big wad of calories before bedtime.


----------



## firegirl969

DD is making shepard's pie and lesuer peas. Her new boyfriend is coming over, so she is cooking for all of us to impress him. I'm not complaining!


----------



## sewsilly

Everytime I check in here I see the 'fresh sprout salad". I found a clearance sprouter at Park Seed and have the 'suggested seeds'... but have yet to make a dash at it. Tracy, how about a separate thread somewhere that talks about that. I could use the 'boost' and some basic info...

For dinner tonight, pork roast, and fried rice with veggies from the garden (getting low, but still hanging on... peppers, 'julienned' collards, onion, baby 'side bits' of broccoli).

yum...

dawn


----------



## southrngardngal

We had chicken thigh in cream of chicken soup over rice and green salad.

Jan


----------



## chickenista

A big pot of chicken soup. I cooked down two carcasses and picked the meat. Loads of veggies and some little pasta thingies and sour cream corn muffins. Is it wrong to want to eat about 6 muffins?
Oh, and I have a loaf of rosemary bread on the rise for tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Shepherd

BBQ'd hamburgers & chips. German chocolate cake for later while watching Survivor.


----------



## arkansastwist

Tonight i tried my hand an home made chicken noodle soup....yum yum yum



and oh oh i made lemon rind candies for after...i had these when i was a little girl


----------



## bluesky

Fried tilapia, homemade oven fries, baby peas, garlic bread.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH is creating pizza. I'm not sure everything he's putting on it, but do know that it has Amish cheese, pepperoni, onion and black olives. Dessert for the next few days is a choice between leftover pound cake or cinnamon rolls. 

Murray, I need directions to your house.  I love fresh fish and that plate of food looks wonderful!


----------



## LamiPub

I made saurkraut soup and biscuits tonight. There was chocolate pudding for those who wanted dessert.


----------



## Murray in ME

rose2005 said:


> Murray, that would be one of my childrens favorite meals! I got salmon on special the other day.
> 
> I made vegetable cheese last night. Had plenty of milk to make the sauce and some yummy Irish cheddar.  It was mostly cauliflower with onions and carrots. Served it with home made french bread. Yum!
> 
> Today and tonight will be leftovers, I made a large pot!
> 
> Tomorrow will probably be spaghetti with a sausage and tomato sauce.
> 
> Saturday is my youngest sons birthday, he will be 7, and has asked for snow crab and chocolate cake.
> 
> 
> Rose


Your children have good taste. I like pretty much any kind of seafood but salmon is my favorite. That and Maine lobster of course. 

Your vegetable cheese sounds really good. I bet it also be delicous over a baked potato.

Happy birthday to your son.


----------



## Murray in ME

Tonight we had grilled cheese and tomato soup.


----------



## Murron

Tonight was potluck with the girls, and a movie. I made a spinach, asiago and garlic dip with pita bread. 

We all ate well... Someone was kind enough to bring Haagen-Dazs vanilla ice cream for dessert. :icecream:


----------



## Cindy in NY

Since it's meatless Friday, we had grilled cheese and tomato soup for lunch. For supper, we're having Black Bean Tortilla Casserole, poppers, and salad. For dessert, I have homemade Greek Bread made with olives and feta cheese.


----------



## toni48

Its a freaky 86 here today and we're barbecueing steaks with baked potatoes and a salad.


----------



## chickenista

I put a hunk of meat in the crockpot around 1, then I remembered to plug it in around 3.
I am not sure what goes with it.. maybe yellow squash casserole and something green...?


----------



## Shepherd

I put a corned beef brisket in the oven. Hopefully I'll feel good enough to add some cabbage and potatoes before long.


----------



## cider

Pinto beans with bacon and a salad with fresh whole wheat bread.


----------



## Shushy

Idk...my sister is catholic and since its lent and friday...something either meatless or fish and since we dont have any fish...Im just not sure...lol


----------



## LamiPub

I am baking some bbque chicken in the oven. Made some cole slaw earlier and will have with fried potatos and pickled beets.


----------



## soulsurvivor

The wind has finally stopped blowing so hard. We are grilling hamburgers tonight. Lettuce, onion, and hot mustard topping.


----------



## southrngardngal

I made breakfast tonight. We had ham, scrambled eggs, grits and toast.
Coffee to drink.

SGG-Jan


----------



## firegirl969

DH helped one of the fireman install a siren in his truck, and the fireman asked us to go out to eat with him and his girlfriend. I had sirloin tips, a salad, grilled onions, french fries and ordered fried dill pickles as an appetizer. His girlfriend told me she makes them and shared her recipe, so guess what we are having one night next week?


----------



## chickenista

Tonight is pizza. I am pondering starting the dough now and chopping the veggies so it won't take too much time out of the PERFECT!!! day I could ahve outside.


----------



## Nette

Tonight it depends. I'm keeping my best friend's little boy, age 7, and a very picky eater. Really, he doesn't eat much of anything. If the wind dies down, we might burn a bulldozer pile, in which case supper will be hot dogs--once we can get close enough to the fire to cook 'em. If we eat at home, I have some angel biscuit dough made up. He likes buttered biscuits and Easy Mac. (The child is going to turn into a CARB!) DH and I will likely have beef stir fry with peppers, onions, and gravy over rice, and a tossed salad.


----------



## Lolly-Dolly

bummer here.. I have pneumonia. I just had some canned bean soup and toast. DH made his specialty--fishsticks and tater tots. I guess he counts ketchup as the veggie!oven fried chicken strips over salad tonight. that'll teach him! 

just teasin, he likes veggies, he just don't cook much! I'm stuck on the couch with nebulizer & inhalers & the rest of the pharmacy, so nuthin tastes good


----------



## Tiempo

We have a birthday party to go to this afternoon for Tyler's great aunt, so that will be lunch.

Dinner, I just took some ground beef out of the freezer, but I don't know what I'm going to do with it yet.


----------



## Tiempo

Lolly-Dolly said:


> bummer here.. I have pneumonia. I just had some canned bean soup and toast. DH made his specialty--fishsticks and tater tots. I guess he counts ketchup as the veggie!oven fried chicken strips over salad tonight. that'll teach him!
> 
> just teasin, he likes veggies, he just don't cook much! I'm stuck on the couch with nebulizer & inhalers & the rest of the pharmacy, so nuthin tastes good


Oh yuk...not fun.

Get better soon!!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Fresh fried bluegill, potato salad, and cornbread.


----------



## LamiPub

When dh makes up his mind, it will be either sloppy jos, cottage cheese, carrot sticks and potato chips or pork cutlet sandwichs, cole slaw, bbq beans and potato chips.


----------



## southrngardngal

I am cooking a cabbage with onions and smoked sausage, chunked potatoes thickened with cornmeal (one of Hubby's favorites) and whole kernel corn. I may make some cornbread. 

If it's not raining tomorrow, I think I am going to make some fried chicken, potato salad and baked beans and take Hubby on a picnic. We haven't been on a picnic in a long time. It just sounds like fun.

SGG-Jan

Jan


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

I'm sick today so I made crockpot chili and we had chili cheese dogs tonight. will make chili mac tomorrow with it.


----------



## toni48

Barbecued pork tenderloin and baked potatoes.


----------



## FB.Ironworker

tonight is fried rice, tried leaving dinner up to the oldest, but you know teenagers, wah wah wah, so it's going to be something easy. wish it was my birthday, but in about another couple of weeks we will be celebrating a real b-day dd6. man i wish they didn't grow up so fast. or is it that time flies by? sound like an old fart.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Home made pizza here tonight.


----------



## tlrnnp67

Italian sausage, tomatoes, and peppers over farfalle pasta with a dusting of grated parmesan cheese. Plus a green salad with tomatoes.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti tonight. With broccoli for a veggie.


----------



## soulsurvivor

rose2005 said:


> Sounds good, did you catch your own?
> 
> Rose


I made a post in Tommy's birthday thread for you to read. I wanted to let you'all know that the bluegill were biting yesterday, well, at least here in KY the bluegill were biting. 

Yes it was fresh bluegill and mighty good. DH and a neighbor caught 233 yesterday morning at neighbor's lake. They're there again this morning and aren't home yet, so I'd say they're still catching fish.


----------



## Cindy in NY

It looks like we are finally going to get to grill out! I'm going to do a bunch of stuff to eat during the week - NY strip steaks, bratwurst, and Italian sausage patties. We'll have some steak tonight with baeked potatoes and salad.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Last night I didn't feel well and didn't cook. DH had leftovers.

Tonight we'll have salmon. I haven't decided yet whether to make a Japanese style meal with it, or serve it with potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Jalopy

Well we are going to have a bone in ham, some sweet corn and broccoli for supper and I may bake and frost a carrot cake for dessert. And we will have all types of leftover ham goodies this week along with freezing some for future use. Have a good week everyone.


----------



## chickenista

We had meatloaf (Man!! I make great meatloaf!) yellow squash casserols and lima beans.


----------



## firegirl969

We had a late luch with my parents and sister and her family which consisted of Southern Fried Chicken, lima beans with ham in them, yellow squash and onion fritters, deviled eggs, mashed potatoes and gravy, fresh celery and carrots, and homemade biscuits. Yummy! For dinner, we will have, fix your own whatever you can find or microwave popcorn. I went into Rite Aid yesterday to get some Splenda with a coupon I had and on the register was packages of Orville Redenbacker's Microwave Popcorn for 5 cents each. I bought all 12!


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers tonight.


----------



## Melissa

We had crabcakes, homemade fries, cole slaw and a chocolate cake with fudge icing last night. 

I am not sure yet about today, but tomorrow is going to be meatloaf-would have been today if someone had remembered to get meat out of the freezer!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled bratwurst, grilled potato & onion with Amish cheese and butter, and buttered lima beans from the freezer. Also fixing a keylime pie for dessert. Using a mix and no big deal, the weather is nice and want a touch of springtime food taste.


----------



## mamajohnson

Well, we have leftover beans from yesterday, and lots of tortillas, really big tortillas (I goofed when I ordered them!) 
So, I am thinking burritos or enchilada or something like that for tonight.


----------



## amyd

Thai Turkey Tacos (try saying that fast ten times!)

leftover chocolate cake from Saturday and ice cream for dessert.


----------



## toni48

Ham and beans and cornbread...


----------



## r93000

Smothered steaks, "smashed" taters (one of the kiddos contributions), broccoli & cauliflower, and hot rolls with fresh butter- mmmm!


----------



## Melissa

We are having grilled cheese and tomato soup. I am knee deep in tax prep today.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had pork loin chops, rice, spinach, corn and biscuits.


----------



## Tiempo

You guys eat early!

We're having spezzato di manzo al latte con patate e pepperoni...

Italian beef stew with peppers, potatoes and milk, should be ready round about 9


----------



## rightathome

I'm browning a fryer rabbit & simmering in chicken stock. I'll make a gravy and dumplings later after I've removed the bones. I'll tell my teenager its chicken.:lookout:


----------



## LamiPub

I made two chuck roasts last night with mashed potatos, green beans and dill pickles. Tonight I used half of one the roasts and all the good drippins, added celery, onion, carrots and a quart of canned potatos for nice stew. Served with biscuits.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Steak and kidney pie. I've never made it before or tried it before, but DS has been asking for it and I had lamb kidneys to use up, so I'm broadening my cooking horizons.


----------



## cindy-e

Roast and potatoes. Nuthin special. 

Cindyc.


----------



## fitwind

Bananas and milk


----------



## soulsurvivor

High of 78 today, so we grilled ribeyes to celebrate the good weather. Also had a baked potato and green salad.


----------



## Murray in ME

We didn't get to eat until almost 11 so we just had ham and cheese sandwiches.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Cold as the dickens today, so have a small roast simmering in the crockpot. That 78 yesterday is turning into a low tonight of 28.


----------



## Tiempo

Leftovers from the Italian beef stew tonight, there was tons of it..but it's really good, so that's fine 

I might make a loaf of bread to go with it tonight, depends how much energy I have left after trimming Clydedales this afternoon


----------



## TRAILRIDER

Clydes? Wow. Anyhow, what is Italian beef stew?


----------



## firegirl969

Fried catfish nuggets, homemade fries, coleslaw, and hushpuppies.


----------



## chickenista

Chipolte/lime marinaded chicken and maybe some baked mac and cheese with veggies.


----------



## Murray in ME

chickenista said:


> Chipolte/lime marinaded chicken and maybe some baked mac and cheese with veggies.


That sounds really good.

We had salisbury steaks, rice and carrots.

Enjoy your retreat Rose.


----------



## HomesteadBaker

rose2005 said:


> Thank Murray, I'm nervous about going, but looking forward to it too.


I think it will be wonderful and very renewing for you. Have a great time.

Kitty


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night I had tomatoes and tortillas that needed to be used so we had Taco Salads. Today I'm trying a crock pot recipe for Guinness Irish Beef Stew. I don't have any Guinness but DH did find one bottle of dark beer. I'm going to make some rolls to go with it.


----------



## amyd

Tonight is Philly Chicken and Rice with steamed cauliflower.


----------



## tonasket

Tonight we are having mini Thanksgiving:

Roasted turkey
dressing
mashed potatoes and gravy
sweet potatoes
rolls
cranberry sauce
corn
olives
deviled eggs
a little ham
pumpkin pie w/cool whip

And the best part, the kids and mother in law are coming over to share it with us.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Grilled flank steak, asparagus, roasted red peppers, and couscous.


----------



## menagerie momma

Tuesday we had broccoli cheese soup and cornbread amd there was a lot of soup! So tonight we will have leftovers and I will make poached eggs and toast for the little ones because they didn't care for the soup. MMM soup and cornbread.

Jessie


----------



## r93000

Texas chili & creamed cornbread


----------



## Murray in ME

We had chicken thighs baked with barbecue sauce, mashed potatoes and cabbage.


----------



## Cindy in NY

No meat today so we had tuna salad sandwiches for lunch. Tonight we are having flounder filets, salad, and spoon bread.


----------



## chickenista

It's dreary so I think I will make split pea soup. Ham, carrots, potatoes and onions.


----------



## Tiempo

I'm planning to do steak, chipotle creamed corn, rice and coleslaw.


----------



## MorningGlory

Potato soup served with crushed bacon and cheese. I also serve them in bread bowls. My husband has a terrible sore throat and begged me for something soothing for his hurt. Can't think of anything better than creamy home made soup.


----------



## misplaced

We just had leftover breakfast for dinner... biscuits and gravy and herbal tea, yummy


----------



## mamajohnson

We are going sorta light tonight. I threw some beans in the slow cooker this morning, and then tossed some little sausages in there with them.
That and chips, we are done!


----------



## Murray in ME

Tiempo said:


> I'm planning to do steak, chipotle creamed corn, rice and coleslaw.


Chipotle creamed corn...what a great idea. It sounds delicious.

We wanted something quick and easy so we just had scrambled eggs and garlicy cheese grits.


----------



## soulsurvivor

The kitchen yesterday was all about me and my granddaughter baking and icing chocolate cupcakes she wanted for her birthday. Supper was grilled pork chops, baked potatoes and salad.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Leftovers here tonight - Guinness Irish Beef Stew, salad, and spoon bread.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had country style pork ribs baked with peach barbecue sauce, mashed potatoes and corn.


----------



## Carol from Upto

We had chicken enchildas. They must have been good because there is only one left out of a big pan!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Got whole chickens we're cutting up and packaging into the freezer today. Going to keep out some chicken wings and barbecue for supper. Probably have a baked potato and salad with it.


----------



## NickieL

I'm thinking bbq leftover chicken and potato salad tonight


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Shepherd's pie and cole slaw.


----------



## Nette

I made some homemade "Prego" spaghetti sauce this morning. Using a third of it for lasagne tonight, and freezing two portions for something else later. Will have a tossed salad and garlic toast from the bread I baked and froze last weekend.


----------



## toni48

Homemade pizza for us...


----------



## Evons hubby

We filed our taxes yesterday and found out we will be getting a nice portion of our money the government imbezzled from us back. Celebrating a bit we bought a nice big ham, I will serve it up with some homemade biscuits, green beans, some taters and gravy and maybe even some baked apples.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had beef and barley stew and cornbread tonight.


----------



## Murron

I made beef stew - for the first time, mind you - over the weekend! Okay, so I didn't eat any, but DH has been raving about it for a couple days. He had another huge bowl last night, and I made some vegetable sushi for myself.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is polish sausage with sauerkraut and mashed potatoes. Dessert is chocolate brownies and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## babysteps

The bread machine is cranking out some whole wheat right now. It's just dd and I tonight so it's french toast and bacon.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We're headed over to Rutland, VT for the library book sale. We're going to grab some burgers afterwards.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I cooked up some brown rice this morning so I can try my hand at fried rice again tonight. I have some bean sprouts, green onions, ham and turkey, green peas and fresh eggs to put in it. I think I'll also stir fry some lo mein noodles and vegies - Bird's Eye has some really good frozen stir fry noodle and vegies and they are not too spendy - only 1.39 for a large bag. That and the rice will make a nice, filling meal with plenty of leftovers for tomorrow.


----------



## firegirl969

I am making chicken with egg noodles and chicken broth and herbs. We will also have peas out of the freezer and cornbread.


----------



## chickenista

I think it will be the ham/lima thing that we all love. Ham, limas, carrots, potaoes and onions. Cook until all is soft with fennel seeds adn black pepper and maybe a few celery seeds too.
Warm adn filling... it is dreary here for day 6!


----------



## Melissa

Yesterday we had the most awesome beef roast with mashed potatoes and gravy, green beans, home-canned peaches and homemade bread. 

Tonight I had planned leftovers which are still there, but Megan brought in two boxes of pizza from a local shop. I had a piece and it was pretty good.


----------



## toni48

We're having pork fried rice.


----------



## LamiPub

Yesterday was mother in laws bday so we had a big cookout over there with family. There were burgers, sausage, all the sides, pies etc. I brought polish sausages with buns and made a strawberry shortcake. 

Tonight I just made a tuna casserole, steamed broccoli and applesauce.


----------



## mamajohnson

chicken and sausage gumbo tonight, a la slow cooker... it worked out ok.


----------



## Jen H

We all were going in entirely different directions tonight, so FIL and I had crackers, cheese, cold cuts, and apple slices. Husband stopped for a hamburger in town.


----------



## Lolly-Dolly

spaghetti and garlic toast, with a side salad


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak, fries and green beans.


----------



## SageLady

It's warm here. We're going to grill hamburgers outside and have potato salad and baked beans today. Yep, we're in a hurry for summer so a summer menu sounded good on a warmish day. Supposed to get to 78 degrees - Yippee!!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Beginnings of a beautiful day here with a predicted high of 69. YAY!!! Don't yet know what's for supper, but positive it will be grilled.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Tonight I'll make scalloped cauliflower, fresh bread, and salad. Probably homecanned fruit for dessert.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Last night we had what might be the prettiest salad ever!
after years of trying to replicate a certain salad, I got it right!!



It has grilled chicken, fresh strawberries, mandarin oranges & is topped with a Blueberry/balsamic dressing.
If you'd like to have a Taste of Summer Salad, I posted pics and the recipe here


----------



## TxCloverAngel

To celebrate St Patrick's Day we are having an All Green Dinner.
Stuffed Cabbage Rolls
Green Rice
Green Salad
& Homemade *Shamrock Shakes* 
Yummm!


----------



## hmsteader71

We are having: Reuben Casserole, Hamburger Casserole with Potatoes (for boys), Irish Potatoes, Pistachio Cake, Irish Tea Cake, Lime Sherbet Punch.


----------



## mamita

a gorgeous day here, too, so I will be working outside all day. that meant getting out the beloved crockpot. a hearty chili is in the works with homemade bread and a salad. smells good in here already. 

yesterday was barbecue chicken, fried taters, peas. that chicken was delish!!!! sorta wished I had some leftover for today's lunch, but it went fast. lol


----------



## Cindy in NY

I'm making Caraway Dill Rye now and will try a new recipe later - Spicy Chicken Chili.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Chicken sausage, mashed potatoes, green beans and baby limas. Dessert will be chocolate friendship bread (if I get home in time from DS's horseback riding lesson). Otherwise, store-bought cookies. 
Ooo, that reminds me, I'd better start some water boiling for tea...


----------



## firegirl969

Lunch was sauerkraut and weenies. 

Supper will be corned beef and cabbage with cornbread.


----------



## NEfarmgirl

Corned beef and cabbage and a frozen pistachio ice cream dessert.


----------



## vegascowgirl

looks like chicken and rice tonight. with steamed veggies. 

Breakfast was pork sausage, eggs, and "candied toast". Kids call it that, it's cinnamon taost made in the skillet so the sugar and cinnamon carmelizes

Lunch...tuna salad sandwich and cucumber slices (which usually end up on my sandwich)


----------



## toni48

Corned beef, cabbage and potatoes.


----------



## Common Tator

:rock::rock::rock:


toni48 said:


> Corned beef, cabbage and potatoes.


:rock::rock::rock:[


----------



## staceyfb

To darn nice here in central WI to have oven on and making corned beef so the grill is getting fired up tonight and making some fresh new york strips and cheeseburgers for the kids. 
Mouth is watering already.


----------



## Cindy in NY

vegascowgirl said:


> "candied toast". Kids call it that, it's cinnamon taost made in the skillet so the sugar and cinnamon carmelizes


I do the same thing but put mine on a tray under the broiler. That way the top gets crunchy and the bottom stays soft.


----------



## MontanaQuilter

Homemade garlic chicken pesto pizza and a salad here


----------



## chickenista

Taco salad on a pile of spinach!


----------



## ginnie5

bow tie pasta with spaghetti sauce, a veggie yet to be decided, and cheese toast made with rye bread. I'm not feeling inspired today....


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Pad Thai with polechinke for dessert made with flour tortillas instead of doing all the work of making crepes.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had grilled cheeseburgers tonight.


----------



## Itilley

We are having Taco's for a change. Unfornutaly we don't have the sour cream but it will be alright. Not sure what we will have with it yet. 

RenieB


----------



## missysid

Nothing fancy here - Just left over Chili and a small salad. Trying to clean out the fridge.


----------



## soulsurvivor

One last beauty day here, so grilling outside again. Ribeye, potato/onion pack, and small salad. Dessert is pound cake with fresh strawberry topping.


----------



## Tirzah

~Ginger Steak Salad (from Pioneer Woman)
~Sourdough breadsticks
~Brownies


----------



## toni48

We're having fish sticks, fries and corn.


----------



## Tiempo

Linguini Bolognese, and even though I've been making it for years, I tweaked the sauce today and It's really, really good so far :dance:

As well as the wine and cream, I added a cup of the really rich chicken stock I made yesterday, and it's yummy


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

We had steak fajitas.


----------



## chickenista

Sort of an andoiulle jambalya over rice. Smells great!


----------



## firegirl969

Spagetti with meatballs, tossed salad, and garlic bread


----------



## Guest

Roast chicken
Yellow squash
Salad


----------



## manygoatsnmore

It's homemade pizza here - ham and pineapple - and bread sticks. I'm just letting them rise a little more before putting them in the oven. Making blueberry muffins (just a Jiffy mix  ) while the oven is on and the dough is rising. Not exactly a diet meal tonight, lol!


----------



## 3ravens

I weeded the strawberry bed today, so tonight I had baby dandelion greens and some storebought 'shrooms sauteed briefly in garlic olive oil and used as the filling for an omelet. Yummmmm


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti with a little cubed ham in the sauce. We also had spinach.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Meatloaf, gravy, mashed potatoes, and steamed broccoli. It's cold and rainy and I need comfort food.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

I made a whole bunch of tortillas today, so we're having tortillas with spicy black eyed peas, shredded cheese, home grown sprouts and a bit of sour cream to top it off.


----------



## chickenista

A big, fork tender chuck roast with mashed potatoes and peas!
I have A-1 on mine! yum.


----------



## Lolly-Dolly

one of my friends' relay for life team had a bbq dinner fundraiser, so I stopped by and picked up some dinner plates just to be supportive (even though we have tons of brisket cooked and sliced in the freezer already!)...but what the heck, it's for a good cause!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Hamburger helper (the Mexican chili cheese is pretty good), corn, home-canned pears, tea and chocolate friendship bread.


----------



## Tiempo

Chicken tikka masala and palak chole (chick peas and spinach) with white rice and coriander chutney.


----------



## Nette

I put some potatoes and BBQ chicken thighs in the oven before DH came home and said "Let's go check on the dry cows." So we're home again now, and they're finishing up cooking, while I boil some cabbage with side meat. Toasted leftover biscuits for bread.


----------



## LamiPub

Last night I made homemade chicken and noodles with fresh baked bread and butter. Tonight lasagna and salad. Tomorrow I am thinking spinach, onion, swiss quiche with salad. Probably make french bread too.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had shrimp and grits, corn and biscuits.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Deep fried bluegill, homemade coleslaw, and cornbread.


----------



## r93000

Last night- orange beef stir fry. Tonight- jowl, black eyed peas, cornbread, and fresh wilted greens.


----------



## Cindy in NY

No meat today so lunch was grilled Swiss cheese on caraway dill rye. Tonight we'll have fish fillet sandwiches, baked potatoes, cranberry orange relish, and salad.


----------



## chickenista

Homemade pizza tonight!
Greens and veggies on tomato sauce for three of us and a brocoli/white pizza for DH.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Mostly leftovers from last night: Hamburger helper, corn, applesauce and peaches. DH and DD17 went bowling with the church youth group so it was just me and the little ones, who wolfed down a few bites and headed back outside. It's beautiful here today! :happy:


----------



## Tiempo

Left overs here tonight too, there's plenty of Indian from last night and some bolognese from the night before.


----------



## Shushy

Chicken tortellini alfredo cass w/ a salad and garlic bread.


----------



## firegirl969

Homemade pizza made on sourdough crust with onions, mushrooms, olives, hamburger, sausage, pepperoni, marinara sauce, and cheddar and mozerella cheeses.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had grilled cheese sandwiches and tomato soup.


----------



## Tricky Grama

For those who don't shop Wal-Mart, there may be an alternative...but I found for $.44 a pkg of pizza dough-just add water. Pizza sauce for $.99 & we only use 1/3 of it & freeze the rest for later. Pkg of pepperoni-use about 1/4 & it's (I think $3,00+ per pkg) Add maybe 2 sliced mushrooms. This & a salad is CheepCheepCheep! And it was good.
Patty


----------



## Murray in ME

We had baked chicken thighs, rice and green bean casserole tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Barbeque chicken legs, baked beans, coleslaw.


----------



## NickieL

If all went well with my hubby and the neighbor's fishing trip, fried catfish and taters.


----------



## firegirl969

Someone caught a 10 lb catfish and gave it to my dad. He cooked a big pot of catfish muldown last night and invited us over. I brought some home and heated it up for lunch today. It is always better the more you heat it over.


----------



## Lolly-Dolly

catfish muldown? what's that? how is it made?


----------



## firegirl969

Put several strips of bacon in a large pot and cook it to season the bottom of the pot. Remove bacon when done (leave drippings in pot). Add layers of sliced potatoes, onions, and tomatoes, add catfish, add more layers of sliced potatoes, onions, and tomatoes. Add strips of bacon back to pot, add salt, pepper, soul seasoning, and hot sauce to taste. Cook slowly for hours. The longer it cooks the better it tastes. Make extra because it gets tastier everytime you heat some up. However, while cooking, keep stirred, don't let stick to bottom of pot. This is an awesome stew! You can use catfish nuggets, but it is tastier with whole catfish due to their fat content. It gives the muldown a super taste. Hope you enjoy it if you try it, firegirl


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Mmm, *firegirl*, I've never had catfish, but that recipe sounds awesome - with any fish or meat, for that matter.


----------



## BlueberryChick

In the interest of full disclosure, this meal didn't happen at my house. We ate lunch with DH's brother. Chicken (cooked all night in a crock pot) with mustard barbeque sauce, green beans, peaches, rice, and biscuits, with pear cobbler for dessert. Mmmm...


----------



## Murray in ME

We had pork chops, cheese grits and cauliflower. We also finished off last night's green bean casserole.


----------



## chickenista

Last night was a BIG pork shoulder with corn on the cob and beans cooked with potatoes.
Tonight is a big chicken pot pie.. I think I wll put some herbs in the crust too.. My thyme has just been begging for me to sample all of the new growth.


----------



## mamita

I have some Whiting fillets in the freezer, so that's dinner tonight. a light breading of herb bread crumbs, combined with parmesan cheese...quick fry in olive oil. I'm thinking scalloped taters, peas, and homemade biscuits with strawberry preserves.


----------



## Tiempo

I made a huge cottage pie last night..it's just the 2 of us here, so no prizes for guessing what we'll be having tonight 

Good jod DH loved it


----------



## Cindy in NY

The grocery store had roasting chickens for $.69/lb so I picked one up yesterday and put it in the crockpot. I had a couple old oranges so I cut up one and put it inside the chicken with an onion and squeezed the other one over the top. YUMMY! Also tucked in a couple baking potatoes wrapped in foil.

Tonight I thinking BBQ Beef on rolls with coleslaw.


----------



## nodak3

Been extra warm here lately, but today we have a cold wind blowing.

DH is gonna make homemade tortillas, and I will make my red enchilada sauce with hamburger.

Enchiladas tonight!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Tuna casserole, an as-yet-to-be-decided fruit, and iced tea.


----------



## cider

I'm going to Penn Station and buying an Italian sub. Been thinking about it all day long. Been a year since the last one.


----------



## amyd

Honey BBQ chicken quesidillas and a tossed salad.


----------



## RoseCreek Farm

It went from being in the mid-70s over the weekend to a high of 42 today with random snow flurries and a cold wind...so I'm thinking something hot and filling: Creamed chicken over rice served with corn and mock Red Lobster biscuits, fresh from the oven Cowboy cookies for dessert.


----------



## wwubben

Salmon soup for us tonight.Yummy


----------



## Guest

I'm going to do something with spinach fettucine and turkey. But I'm not sure what, yet. 

I'm not even sure what veggies to thaw yet. Maybe green peas. Nah... too much green with spinach fettucine and salad.

I'll have to go stare into the freezer for a few minutes.


----------



## IMContrary

_Tonight, having a pulled pork sandwich and some fruit. _


----------



## toni48

Tomato soup and grilled cheese.


----------



## Jan in CO

Roast Pork, corn bread, squash or green beans and home made applesauce. It's so cold here today after a nice 74 degree day yesterday, I should have chilli or stew! Jan in Co


----------



## firegirl969

Stir-fry with tomatoes, onions, zucchini, cauliflower, broccoli, yellow squash, rice, and homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

_I am so tired of cooking. The kids are having stuffed shells that I made yesterday, but we had them for lunch. Hmmmm. There's a box of breaded fish portions in the freezer... maybe I'll make sweet potato fries to go with them._


----------



## IMContrary

A'sta at Hofstead said:


> _I am so tired of cooking. The kids are having stuffed shells that I made yesterday, but we had them for lunch. Hmmmm. There's a box of breaded fish portions in the freezer... maybe I'll make sweet potato fries to go with them._


_Sweet potato fries are something I've never tried making. Are they just like making regular fries?_


----------



## soulsurvivor

Making my first ever Shepards Pie. Trying this as a new way to use up the leftovers. Crumbled up the meatloaf in a skillet with a little dab of bacon grease and fried it for the bottom layer of the casserole. Then took all the leftover veggies and sliced/diced/mixed those with some grated cheddar and added that as the next layer. Then used the leftover mashed potatoes thinned with a bit of milk for the top layer and sprinkled on some cheddar cheese. Baking now. Also made a chocolate cheesecake using a mix that looks good and is chilling in the fridge.


----------



## Melissa

Yesterday we had BBQ pork chops, scalloped potatoes, 7 layer salad, pickled beets, hot rolls, and fruit cocktail cake with whipped cream. Saturday night we had fish sandwiches on sour dough grilled bread, french fries, and mixed vegetables. Tonight we had lasagna. 

I think tomorrow I am going to do some burgers with cheddar cheese, morel mushrooms and onions on toasted buns. Not sure what I will have with them yet though I know I am going to make some brownies.


----------



## mrs oz

Last night we had steaks, roasted potatoes, carrots and broccoli.

Tonight, Oz is making chicken curry w/ jasmine rice. I made a carrot cake.....so that's dessert.


----------



## Jen H

We had a whole mess of steamed veggies (taters, parsnips, carrots, beets, brocolli, cabbage, and chard) over brown rice with toasted sesame oil and soy sauce drizzled over everthing. A piece of chocolate bar for dessert.


----------



## Shepherd

Fried chicken and fries.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I should have made a white sauce for the Shepards Pie. It was just ok. I need to go back and reread everyone's recipes.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers tonight. Yum!


----------



## amyd

Last night we had bbq chicken quesadillas with a tossed salad. 

Tonight is salisbury steak, mashed potatoes, gravy, green beans.


----------



## Mutti

Homemade chop suey on basmati rice, yum. Son taking his fiance up to her folks since it is her birthday so we will make this since he doesn't like it much! It's the bean spouts but it wouldn't be chop suey without them....and I grew 'em special!!! DEE


----------



## soulsurvivor

Fried sausage, buttered cooked cabbage with hot pepper flakes, and baked cornbread.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Chicken baked in Greek salad dressing, roasted potatoes and broccoli.


----------



## beaglebiz

papa's bratwurst on rolls, romaine salad and some garlic penne
good breath tonight


----------



## toni48

Taco soup and brownies.


----------



## Lolly-Dolly

chicken cacciatore


----------



## Guest

No cooking at all. I warmed up leftovers out of the fridge.


----------



## chickenista

I did pork fried rice with some of the pork shoulder in the fridge. We ahve eaten and eaten off that thing and can't make a dent. Not bad for $8 at the Salvage Store. I bet I still have 8# left!


----------



## LamiPub

We had potato soup and peaches for a later dessert last night. DD and I made herbed bread today and I made a thick beef and barely soup in the dutch oven to go with it.


----------



## Shepherd

Enchiladas and salad.


----------



## Ol Tex

Tonight was cabbage 'n home smoked Polish style venison sausage 'n baby whole taters, all slow simmered in beer w/garlic 'n onions and a pan of cornbread. Dessert?....'nother helpin'.....Dang!!! it was good!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Open faced turkey sandwiches with grilled zukes and green beans.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak, macaroni and cabbage.


----------



## NBC3Mom

My daughter came and cooked for us! Fish tacos, guacamole and chips, rhubarb pie.


----------



## Cindy in NY

I tried a new recipe last night for Chicken Noodle Casserole. I thought it was pretty tasty; DH thought it was okay. It made a huge amount so I took about half the leftovers to a neighbor whose wife has been ill.

Tonight will be leftovers. No time to cook as DH will be putting some color on my hair. Have to cover up the "ultra blonde" ones!!


----------



## mamita

had spaghetti yesterday, and made these little cheese things I saw on Rachael Ray's show yesterday. take crust off bread, roll bread very thin, place 2 basil leaves and shredded mozzarella, moisten edges, fold over and crimp, brush tops with butter, brown in oven. they were soooo good with the spaghetti! 

today will be ham & bean soup with grilled cheese sandwiches. want easy, cause I'm hoping rain holds off enough to get a little more work done outside.


----------



## chickenista

I am drowning in eggs once again so tonight will be Rustic Quiche with a hot water crust, spinach, bacon, red onion and mushrooms with baked potato soup.
Do I have to wait that long?


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Beans and cornbread. My family calls it chili, but it's not what I think of as chili....but if that makes it taste good to them, they can call it anything they like.


----------



## LamiPub

I think I am going to try and make some kind of a cabbage roll tonight. I have never made them. I am going to brown some ground pork with my asian five spice seasoning, add some rice and roll them in the cabbage. I don't know what else to serve with them.


----------



## amyd

Grilled chicken sandwiches with bacon, lettuce and cheese on homemade onion rolls with steamed cauliflower.


----------



## firegirl969

One of our female rabbits gave birth yesterday to her 2nd dead litter. All babies were born dead, so guess what we are having for supper? That's right, fried rabbit, smothered in gravy with mushrooms and onions, homemade mashed potatoes, mustard and collard greens cooked together, and homemade biscuits.


----------



## Tiempo

Pulled pork sandwiches with homemade coleslaw.


----------



## Mutti

Roasted chicken from our Mennonite friends who raise pastured poultry...it is really wonderful chicken...au gratin potatoes,broccoli and I feel the need for chocolate so think I'll bake some brownies! Yum. DEE who will make stir fry from the leftover chicken tomorrow and broth from the bones. Gotta squeeze those pennies hard.......


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Tonight is rice bake with carrots, corn, peas, onion & mushrooms. Dinner for four for less than a buck, if you don't count the home-grown vegetables!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Deep fried bluegill, oven potato/onion pack with Amish butter, baked beans, and leftover cornbread.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Salmon patties, grits and gravy, pineapple chunks, tea or Kool-Aid to drink.


----------



## House faerie

Homemade fresh ground ww tortillas, for soft tacos made w/ my friends beefalo, my own Spanish rice vermicelli, and garden corn...yum.


----------



## Murray in ME

Tonight was pan fried haddock sandwiches and a salad.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Turkey vegetable soup.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Busy day so tonight is going to be homemade pizza and a big salad.


----------



## chickenista

I am going to pull a meatloaf out of the freezer to bake.. mashed parsnips and potatoes and peas.. I may get crazy and make a carrot cake...

Scratch that!!! It is so cold and icky outside that i am going to make a big baked pasta dish..all warm and tomato-y and cheesy... yummmmmmmmy!!!!


----------



## Murray in ME

We had baked chicken thighs, rice, spinach and fried cabbage.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was homemade pizza - one pepperoni and one bacon and onion with salad.

Today is no meat so we're having egg salad for lunch. For dinner, I'm pulling out some minestroni soup from the freezer to go with salad and cheese quesadillas.


----------



## Guest

Last night I cut up chunks of smoked sausage and put them in BBQ beans. Also fixed green pea salad and pineapple coleslaw.

Not a clue what tonight's dinner will be.


----------



## House faerie

Im thinking Mexican pizza tonite...I will make a dough, anyone make mexican pizza? How do you do yours?


----------



## Elffriend

Tuna noodle casserole with peas. I'm trying to use up all the pasta we have in the cupboard before Passover, so there will be a lot of dinner featuring pasta this week.


----------



## mamita

I do my Mexican pizzas with a taco beef, lots of cheddar cheese, on a shell (with a bit of olive oil over it), a bit of chopped green pepper, tomatoes, and for my hubby..a dash of hot peppers. then I put a dollop of sour cream on mine. yeah..it isn't health food..LOL I've often made my Mexican 'pizza' on a thin cornbread crust...and it is to die for! (cornbread spread thin on a cookie sheet) 


today..I have super HUGE, FLUFFY bakery hoagie buns. soooo light! we are having vegetarian hoagies. I have swiss, provolone, and American cheese...lots of hot pepper rings, onion, cucumber, tomato, lettuce, for me.......sliced black olives. smothered in mayo after being in the oven to get all gooey and the buns lightly crispy! YUM..double YUM! a movie to watch...and my hubby all to myself!!!! viva la Friday nights!!!!! lol


----------



## House faerie

Gonna try the corn bread thing! thanks


----------



## chickenista

Tonight will be meatloaf, parsnips and potatoes-mashed and peas or something.
Speaking of which I need to pull the meatloaf out of the freezer to thaw before I cook it...


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Steak, baked potato, green beans, squash and salad. Cherry Apple pie for dessert.


----------



## NEfarmgirl

Today I made kettlecorn and bagged it up for later, and while I was doing that threw some short ribs in the crock pot. We will have corn casserole and a veggie but don't know which one yet. I made potato chip cookies with chocolate drizzled on top for "dessert." We normally don't eat dessert so my son calls anything we have after dinner dessert.


----------



## NEfarmgirl

House faerie said:


> Im thinking Mexican pizza tonite...I will make a dough, anyone make mexican pizza? How do you do yours?


I make a normal pizza dough top that with refried beans (small can size), then taco sauce or salsa (enough to cover the beans in a thin layer) top that with browned hamburger, chopped onions and peppers (options) and top that with mexican style shredded cheese. Bake it according to recipe directions for pizza dough (my recipe is 12-15 min in a 450 degree oven) Then right out of the oven top with shredded lettuce, chopped tomatoes, cheddar cheese nd if you like green onion that is sliced thin (don't have to cuz it's your pizza)
No one complains here.


----------



## firegirl969

Salmon patties and grits, orange jello with mandrin oranges for dessert


----------



## BlueberryChick

I was working at my sister-in-law's house on a craft project, so DH brought home Chinese food--fried rice, shrimp and vegetables, chicken and vegetables, and spring rolls.


----------



## Guest

rose2005 said:


> I used to like scotch eggs and might make some again soon.





rose2005 said:


> I am boiling eggs and defrosting sausage to make scotch eggs for tomorrows lunch.


You talked yourself into it.


----------



## LamiPub

last night was fried chicken, mashed potatos, creamed corn, bread and butter pickles. I am feeling blah today so fixed a quick supper of sloppy joes, cottage cheese and potato chips. Letting the kids have ice cream for dessert right now. Not sure about tomorrow as we are expecting a winter storm and I will likely make a soup in the morning just in case of power outage. I am also boiling a couple dozen eggs and have two loaves of homemade bread to have on hand.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Cheese sticks made with pizza dough and Amish cheese, garlic butter dip and boiled egg salad. Fudge brownies for dessert.


----------



## House faerie

I made the pizza w/ a maize style corn bread crust w/ my garden green chilis in it... I guess it was good, I didnt eat anyway cuz I need to lose 20 pounds! How do you lose 20 pounds?!!


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak, fries and a salad.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Today it's steak tips smothered in onions and mushrooms cooked in balsamic vinegar over rice, salad, green beans. Still haven't made the cherry apple pie. Too much garden work yesterday.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Rain and cool so not much outside can be done here. Have a small beef roast in the crockpot for tonight. Will probably fix mashed potatoes and gingered carrots.


----------



## chickenista

Pulled pork BBQ sandwiches and fries.. yeah.. real healthy. At least I put carrots, peppers and onions in the bbq...


----------



## Murron

I'm at work today, and tonight! But I do have a bacon, caramelized onion and lettuce on focaccia for lunch... Whenever I can get to it.


----------



## Guest

Now I need a recipe for Scotch eggs.


----------



## highlands

Shepherd's pie, pork instead of mutton this time although either would be ours. Smells good... 5 more minutes...


----------



## MTTMATSUA

Todays is the first full day of DH's retirement, so we have been dreadful! coffee cake for breakfast, artichoke bruschetta for lunch (ok, it was about an hour ago, so not tech. 'lunch') tonight will be grilled teriyaki chicken, cold rice salad and tea...mmmmm, the rest of the c. cake for dessert sounds wonderful too!!!

=)Bonnie


----------



## simplefarmgirl

hamburger brown gravy over egg noodles, broccoli and cheese and fruit cocktail for dessert


----------



## Guest

BLT's on whole wheat. Yummy.


----------



## mrs oz

Last night we had a very unhealthy but delicious seafood fry. Oysters, shrimp and fish. Coleslaw and fries on the side. I know, so bad........but so good.


Tonight it's pork fingers braised in red wine, mashed potatoes and asparagus.


----------



## Tiempo

MTTMATSUA said:


> Todays is the first full day of DH's retirement, so we have been dreadful! coffee cake for breakfast, artichoke bruschetta for lunch (ok, it was about an hour ago, so not tech. 'lunch') tonight will be grilled teriyaki chicken, cold rice salad and tea...mmmmm, the rest of the c. cake for dessert sounds wonderful too!!!
> 
> =)Bonnie


Well that IS a good reason to celebrate Bonnie!

I had planned on making salsa chicken and veggie rice tonight, then hubby said he would love to have cottage pie, so I was going to do that instead.

Then hubby ended up unexpectedly in ther ER..by the time we got home it was subs picked up from the pizzeria in the village for us.

Rose, that scotch egg pic is making me drool, I LOVE scotch eggs..the perfect picnic food.


----------



## Tiempo

rose2005 said:


> Tiempo....hope you hubby is ok.
> 
> Rose


Thank you Rose, he's resting now, but I'm still a bit of a mess.


----------



## Guest

rose2005 said:


> This is about what I do.
> 
> http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,174,157170-241200,00.html
> 
> Rose


Thanks! I'll have to try that. But the recipe doesn't say how much sausage.


----------



## Tiempo

ladycat said:


> Thanks! I'll have to try that. But the recipe doesn't say how much sausage.


You can do pretty much however you like LC, either just enough to cover the egg, or thicker.

I like my scotch eggs sausagey


----------



## Murray in ME

Those Scotch eggs look delicous Rose. 

We had cheeseburgers and a salad tonight.


----------



## Murray in ME

Tiempo, I hope you and your DH are both feeling better soon.


----------



## Shepherd

Pork roast with carrots and potatoes last night for supper. Not sure yet what's on the agenda for today yet.


----------



## mamita

was so sure I would be able to grill, so had barbecue pork chops planned for today. but it turned windy/chilly, with rain, so I'm going easy with homemade pizza. the dough is almost finished rising, lots of mozzarella...provolone...fresh grated romano...pepperoni...onions...light marinara sauce for hubs, mine will be garlic olive oil (boy...I'll be a joy to be around. lol) 

yesterday we worked outside from 8:30 AM til 3, then I made homemade tortillas for chicken quesadillas. lots of cheddar and thinly sliced onion. I think we're overdosing on cheese this weekend.


----------



## mamita

Rose, forgot to say........OH MY GOODNESS, your picture made me drool.


----------



## Tiempo

Murray in ME said:


> Tiempo, I hope you and your DH are both feeling better soon.


Thank you Murray..he seems to be fine today, and I am more relaxed


----------



## chickenista

I have absolutely no idea what so ever.

edited to add..homemade pizzas


----------



## cow whisperer

I made a wonderful pork roast w/ smashed potatoes & gravy.... we had sweet tea to drink...


----------



## ajaxlucy

Last night was chicken curry. Tonight we're having scalloped cauliflower, fresh bread, salad, and oatmeal bars.


----------



## amyd

Teriyaki pork chops, potatoes (not sure, either roasted or mashed, or boiled with butter and parsley/chives), green beans.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was shish-ka-bobs on the grill with rice and salad. Tonight we're trying a new recipe - Spicy Beans and Sausage in the crock pot.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

*Pizza!!*


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH took the leftover roast and made barbeque, so had that on onion rolls along with a pan of oven baked garlic potatoes and warmed up baked beans. Dessert was chocolate brownies.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had ham and cheese sandwiches and salad tonight.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I used our store-bought Yukon Golds to cut seed potatoes out of, and then boiled up the rest of the potatoes in their skins, and feasted on potatoes and butter....oh, it was sooo good. I'm too full to eat anything else!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Scrambled eggs and sausage biscuits.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

10 yr old son will be making beef stew. I have the stomach flu and would rather not be involved in food-prep....I'm stingy when it comes to my germs.

He's never done anything so "complicated", but he's so excited to give it a try. I feel fine, so I can be there with him and help him verbally...we'll see. May see if I can talk the 6yr old into trying her hand at making biscuits. DH doesn't like biscuits, so even if they turn out tough, she'll be thrilled, DS eats anything not alive, and I can eat a tough biscuit for my daughter's sake.


----------



## amyd

Last night, I ended up cooking some frozen green beans with quartered potatoes (Yukon Golds) and some bacon and onion. We had that with the teriyaki pork chops and roasted asparagus.

Tonight is Philly Chicken and Rice with leftover potatoes and beans.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Promises to be a beautiful day so we're grilling tonight. Ribeye steak, squash/potato/onion pack, and garlic bread.


----------



## firegirl969

Homemade Spagetti, tossed salad (with onions and carrots out of our garden), and garlic bread.


----------



## Tiempo

Finally getting to make that cottage pie I've been planning to make for days


----------



## cow whisperer

We had blade steaks cooked under the broiler along with a nice salad.

* 1st time I've ever used my broiler... not so bad.... ha ha....


----------



## chickenista

Braised cubed steak and garlic basil coconut rice. (the only prepared food I buy. Annoyed that the price went up and the amount of rice is now about three grain.grrrr
I guess I will have to give it up, though it is so hot and spicy and good)


----------



## mamajohnson

Mexican Fiesta in the crock pot!
yum!


----------



## Murray in ME

My mom and I are in a hotel tonight so we had a pizza and some cheesy bread delivered. Pepperoni and mushrooms. Yummy!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is fried sausage, buttered cabbage, cornbread and chocolate cake.


----------



## amyd

Tonight we're going to FIL's house, so whatever he cooks.


----------



## chickenista

A kielbasa stew..all hot and spicy.. over rice!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

der Sauerbraten dat I started 4 days hence! Yah Yah!! SaurKraut, sweet/sour red cabbage and a strawberry torte. (maybe. ... depends on if I get out to the store for cream)


----------



## cow whisperer

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, gravy, & lima beans.

& I made a chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## missysid

We are having Pasta Bake, Butter Bread, salad and a veggie.


----------



## House faerie

Tiempo said:


> Finally getting to make that cottage pie I've been planning to make for days


What's this?


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I took a double yolker egg from my hens and made a fluffy scrambled egg sandwich for supper tonight. Yummy. Added an orange and had yogurt for dessert. I love breakfast for dinner.


----------



## Guest

Had a fabulous lunch at the senior citizen's center, so no point in making a regular supper. Had cantaloupe and warmed up meatballs for a light supper.


----------



## cindy-e

I am sick. :grump: My 14 yo son made pasta for everybody. Going to bed now.

Cindyc.


----------



## chickenista

NETTLE SOUP!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!
I love the first pot of nettle soup in the spring. A big spinach salad and some buttered herb bread to go with!!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

*cindy*, I hope you're feeling better today. :angel: What a nice son you have - fixing dinner for everyone.

I think I'm making sirloin steaks and mashed potatoes for dinner tonight, with a choice of vegies and salad to go with. It's raining, so the steaks will be pan cooked instead of grilled. I'm sick of rain....

eta - mmm, the steaks turned out beautifully (used a little liquid smoke to give them a little 'grill' flavor), the mashed potatoes were fluffy, and the green peas added just the right touch of pop' in the mouth when forked in with the mashed potatoes. I'm never gonna lose any weight this way! :nono:


----------



## Joe123

Leftover Chinese Food..


----------



## soulsurvivor

Beautiful afternoon here so DH grilled up some cheeseburgers. Had a small salad and baked potatoes.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Grilled, blackened Tilapia over spinach alfredo pasta and a salad and rolls. Brownies for dessert.


----------



## firegirl969

Chicken fingers and tater logs


----------



## chickenista

Leftover nettle soup, baked chicken, some more herb bread and some mashed potatoes and steamed brocoli for DH.


----------



## mamajohnson

sausage gumbo and cornbread!


----------



## cow whisperer

Baked Haddock, Homemade Baked Mac & Cheese, Sweet Peas....


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight was leftover hotdogs in crescent rolls, black bean salad, and green salad.


----------



## toni48

15 bean soup and a pan of cornbread.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Rainy and wet outside, comfort food tonight - meatloaf, gravy, mashed potatoes, green beans and dinner rolls.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti and garlic bread tonight.


----------



## babysteps

Ok, a big shout out to my husband! He got creative last night and made pork tacos! I never thought of that! I always take the left over pork from the roast, shred it and make it into BBQ. All dh did was put taco seasoning on the shredded pork and cut up the regular fixin's for tacos. Wonderful! Next time there is left over pork it will be pork tacos. :walk:


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grandkids tonight, so had spaghetti with meat sauce, salad, and garlic bread. Dessert was vanilla ice cream and strawberries.


----------



## cow whisperer

We went to a local auction this evening. DH had 2 hot dogs (yuck) and I had chicken chili (which was delicious).


----------



## LamiPub

Dh was laid off again early this week and chomping at the bit for things to do so....he and dd potted and started all the seedlings for the garden and he spent all day making a great supper. He made bbque ribs, some awesome bbq beans, cole slaw and all I had to do was make a fruit jello salad.


----------



## Guest

Lasagna
Broccoli
Salad (lettuce and tomato)
Garlic bread


----------



## Cindy in NY

Yesterday was grilled cheese sandwiches and tomato soup for lunch. For dinner I made Black Bean Soup (added in the leftover tomato soup) and salad.

We have gotten our tax refunds back so tonight we are going to go crazy and get take out pizza and watch Slumdog Millionaire (free from the library)!


----------



## Old John

I pan fried some jumbo shrimp, egg rolls & a few french fries.
Great with sweet & sour sauce.
DSW will be in the studio painting her pictures all day, today.
I think I'll take her out for a supper tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Deep fried bluegill, hushpuppies, french fries, coleslaw and baked beans. Sat. night supper


----------



## Shepherd

Soulsurvivor - or anyone else - when you make meatloaf with mashed potatoes and gravy, what do you make your meatloaf gravy out of? I've always fixed baked potatoes with it cause I couldn't figure any good way to get gravy out of nothing but mostly grease droppings... (no real good gravy substance).

I've love some tips.


----------



## chickenista

Chicken brocoli casserole.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

Wilted some fresh leaf lettuce with bacon grease and vinegar and green onions out of the garden,fried hickory smoked bacon and cornbread cooked in the skillet. WISH YA'LL WUZ HERE cause it show was gooood.:happy: Eddie Buck


----------



## BlueberryChick

Baked fish, mashed potatoes, asparagus.


----------



## Ravenlost

It's so nice here today that I think we'll grill venison burgers when hubby gets home tonight (after midnight). It's supposed to rain tomorrow and then turn cold for a few days.


----------



## Joe123

Hey LadyCat you might want to try this recipe on Scotch Eggs
sometime too. This recipe is a winner.

1lb bulk pork sausage
Salt and pepper to taste
6 hard-cooked eggs
1 egg, lightly beaten
3/4 cup crushed cornflakes 

Directions: 
Divide the sausage into six portions,flatten and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Shape each portion around a peeled hard-cooked egg. Roll in beaten egg, then in cornflake crumbs. Place on a rack in a baking pan. Bake, uncovered, at 400Â° for 30 minutes or until meat is no longer pink, turning every 10 minutes. Do Not Over Bake.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Chicken (cooked in the crockpot with mustard barbeque sauce), rice, green beans, and tea.

Then off to the plant sale at the Farmer's Market in Columbia. :bouncy:


----------



## Old John

DSW Sharon didn't finish that painting until after 8:00pm.
So, it was 8:30 , before we got down to that Rib-place, in town.
We hadn't been there in a couple months.........It's GONE!
It's now a big old bar/pool hall. They tore out the wall between the bar & restaurant and put in pool tables. They don't serve anything after 8:00 and
it's only bar snacks, now,

So we went down to the Mexican place. I got 2 great tacos, real ones, with frijoles & rice. DSW got a big steak quesadilla. I had my 2 beers & she drove home.
Awwh, and she had to go over to the Gallery today, to take a coupole more paintings over to replace two that were sold.


----------



## Joe123

rose2005 said:


> Hey Joe, I've never tried cornflakes! I've always made them the traditional way.
> 
> Think I'll try that sometime. We love making these for picnics or quick lunches when you are working outside.
> 
> Today we'll be having bread and cheese for lunch, and leftover spaghettia and home made sauce for supper....how easy is that? :dance:
> 
> Thanks, Rose



There seems to be different ways to make these. Some people uses plain breadcrumbs,season breadcrumbs or cornflakes. 

For the meat part some people uses sausage,turkey, or Italian sausage. They are really good to have while watching a footballgame or racing.. 

Good Day..

For our supper not sure on what to have maybe just a plain cold sandwich with cheese of some type.


----------



## chickenista

Burgers and fries.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Mangos, grapes, crackers--pretty much a free-for-all. We had a big lunch so not as hungry for supper.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Shepherd said:


> Soulsurvivor - or anyone else - when you make meatloaf with mashed potatoes and gravy, what do you make your meatloaf gravy out of? I've always fixed baked potatoes with it cause I couldn't figure any good way to get gravy out of nothing but mostly grease droppings... (no real good gravy substance).
> 
> I've love some tips.


Wish I could give you a "from scratch" recipe, but we use the brown gravy mix you buy in a package dry and add beef broth for our meatloaf gravy. I just don't care for the meatloaf drippings made into a gravy and you're right in that it's never enough to get a good amount of gravy from it. DH uses ground chuck to make his meatloaf and it doesn't make much grease.

Sunday night and the grandkids just went home. We had bacon and tomato on toast and french fries, coleslaw, and chocolate brownies.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight we had Spanish Rice and salad and I tried a new recipe - Spinach and Black Bean Egg Rolls. DH suggested more cheese and less spinach!


----------



## beaglebiz

I made pot roast with the fixings, then we went fishing....boys caught 4 stringers of pan fish, so I fried some up for them as a "snack"


----------



## Ed in S. AL

I made a couple of loaves of honey wheat bread today. Threw some racks of lamb we picked up at Sams Club yesterday on the grill. Added some wild rice and had a pretty good dinner. Oldest daughter usually turns her nose up at whatever meat we have for dinner. Tonight she was a hover eating the lamb. She loved it. To bad what she likes the most always turns out to be the most expensive.


----------



## Murray in ME

My cousin fixed a nice pot roast tonight. We also had mashed potatoes, field peas, grean bean and mushroom salad and dinner rolls.


----------



## amyd

Smothered chicken and brown rice, steamed broccoli. We have some blackberries in the fridge. Maybe I'll make a cobbler for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight we're having Cranberry Chicken with rice and salad.


----------



## Tiempo

Roast chicken that I've had brining all day, herb garlic roast potatoes and either green beans or peas.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Shepherd said:


> Soulsurvivor - or anyone else - when you make meatloaf with mashed potatoes and gravy, what do you make your meatloaf gravy out of? I've always fixed baked potatoes with it cause I couldn't figure any good way to get gravy out of nothing but mostly grease droppings... (no real good gravy substance).
> 
> I've love some tips.


I make homemade beef stock (or venison stock) from bones and trim in the fall, reduce it a LOT and freeze it. When I make something I want gravy with that doesn't produce enough jus, I use some of the frozen beef stock.

Saute a chopped onion in enough butter or oil to brown it, but not make it swim  Get it nice and brown (golden, not black!) and slowly add your reduced beef stock. Bring it all to a nice simmer and let it cook for a minute or two. Taste it. Adjust your seasonings (salt, pepper, a bit of garlic, what-have-you) and then thicken it.

Alternatively, you could make scalloped potatoes with your meat loaf


----------



## soulsurvivor

It is so dreary outside and cold. Pulled some frozen chili out of the freezer and heating that up to have with celery sticks stuffed with pimento cheese.


----------



## Murray in ME

rose2005 said:


> We have some pork tenderloins (thank you to our piggies ) thawed out, and I am wondering how best to cook them. I have new potatoes, mushrooms, and plenty of veggies....
> 
> Any ideas? Any good recipes?
> 
> Rose


There are any number of great ways to cook tenderloin. One of my favorite ways is to season the tenderloins with salt and pepper. Crush some garlic into a fine paste and mix it with enough Dijon style mustard to lightly coat the tenderloins. Probably a couple of cloves of garlic and maybe 1/2 cup of mustard. I usually mix a little thyme into the mustard as well. Brush a thin coat of mustard over the pork and then roll them in fresh bread crumbs. Roast them in a fairly hot oven until done. The mustard and bread crumbs make a nice crust on the outside of the pork. The same technique can be used with almost any other type of meat. It is a classic with lamb. It works great with chicken or a beef roast. It's even really nice on a piece of salmon or other fish.


----------



## cow whisperer

I made venison butterfly steaks fried in olive oil w/ mushroom & melted cheese, mashed potatoes & gravy. We are STUFFED!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Murray in ME said:


> There are any number of great ways to cook tenderloin. One of my favorite ways is to season the tenderloins with salt and pepper. Crush some garlic into a fine paste and mix it with enough Dijon style mustard to lightly coat the tenderloins. Probably a couple of cloves of garlic and maybe 1/2 cup of mustard. I usually mix a little thyme into the mustard as well. Brush a thin coat of mustard over the pork and then roll them in fresh bread crumbs. Roast them in a fairly hot oven until done. The mustard and bread crumbs make a nice crust on the outside of the pork. The same technique can be used with almost any other type of meat. It is a classic with lamb. It works great with chicken or a beef roast. It's even really nice on a piece of salmon or other fish.


I wonder how this would be on a venison tenderloin? I've got one in my freezer I've been saving for a "special" dinner -- I often feed the boys early and set them up with snacks and a movie in the rec room and DH and I have a nice dinner, just the two of us. This sounds like it would go well with that.

Have you ever tried it with venison, Murray?


----------



## chickenista

We had beef stew with potaotes, onions and carrots and peas in it. All swimming in a stock-y and tomato-y soup. So warm and good because...brrrrr.
I will have about 5 cups of steaming hot milk as the night goes on. Each with a bit of Ghiradhelli chocolate in them to settle my nrves so I can sleep. Bad day and all, you know.


----------



## Elffriend

I made a casserole. I had a lot of leftover meatsauce from spaghetti earlier in the week. I thawed a big bag of zucchini from last Summer's garden, drained it really well, mixed it with the meatsauce and a lot of shredded cheese. Then I put more cheese on top and baked it at 375 for 45 minutes, until the cheese started to brown a bit.

It was yummy.


----------



## Nellie

I am sick.  My 13yo son and 12yo son are on dish duty, and they decided they'd rather wash the van. The dishwasher is broken. I called dh and asked him to bring home some dinner.


----------



## firegirl969

Grilled pork chops, mustard greens from the garden, rutagegas, deviled eggs, cornbread


----------



## Joe123

rose2005 said:


> We have some pork tenderloins (thank you to our piggies ) thawed out, and I am wondering how best to cook them. I have new potatoes, mushrooms, and plenty of veggies....
> 
> Any ideas? Any good recipes?
> 
> Rose




Creamie Pork Tenderloin 
2 pork tenderloins about 1lb each
1 egg
1 tablespoon water
1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary, crushed
1/4 teaspoon pepper
Dash garlic powder
1 cup seasoned bread crumbs
3 tablespoons vegetable oil
1/2 pound fresh mushrooms, sliced (not canned mushrooms) 
2 tablespoons butter
1 can (10-3/4 ounces) condensed cream of chicken soup, undiluted
1 cup (8 ounces) sour cream
1/4 cup chicken broth 

Directions on how prepared this meal. 
Cut each tenderloin into 8 pieces. Flatten each piece to 3/4-in. thickness. In a shallow dish, combine the egg, water and seasonings. Place bread crumbs in another shallow dish. Dip pork into egg mixture, then into bread crumbs. 
In a big skillet over medium heat, brown pork in oil for 5 minutes on each side. Transfer to a 13-in x 9-in. baking dish; keep warm. In the same skillet, saute mushrooms in butter until tender. Stir in the soup, sour cream and broth; pour over pork. 
Cover and bake at 325Â° for 1 hour or until pork is tender.



For supper we had just some sandwiches and a good garden salad to eat. Wife wasn't in the mood for fixing anything hot. Not liking this cold or snow.


----------



## titansrunfarm

Beef roast, mashed potatoes, broccoli, onions'n'shrooms in butter and pan sauce, mmm mm. A glass of Duplin's Brice Creek leftover from last night. Oh, and banana puddin' for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Oh my goodness! I haven't had banana pudding in ages! That sounds so good right now. Any good recipes to share for a good custard to go in that banana pudding?


----------



## Murray in ME

rose2005 said:


> Saw this after I had prepared them. I layered them in a dish, coated them with a 'bone sucking sauce' no breadcrumbs, covered with tin foil and cooked on 350 for about 20-25 mins. Served them up with new potatoes, black peppered carrots, and mushrooms and onions sauteed together. Not a scrap was left!
> 
> Rose


It sounds delicious.


----------



## Murray in ME

Tracy Rimmer said:


> I wonder how this would be on a venison tenderloin? I've got one in my freezer I've been saving for a "special" dinner -- I often feed the boys early and set them up with snacks and a movie in the rec room and DH and I have a nice dinner, just the two of us. This sounds like it would go well with that.
> 
> Have you ever tried it with venison, Murray?


Only once, way back in culinary school. It was one of the instructors favorite techniques. It worked great on the venison. It's a good technique for most any kind of roasted meat.


----------



## sgl42

chili & corn bread made with freshly ground corn.

tried grinding popcorn for the first time, and also making cornbread for the first time. came out pretty good. something new in my cooking repertoire.

whole wheat brownies are cooling in the kitchen, but i'm stuffed right now, so it'll be an hour or so before i have room. (since they're whole wheat, they're of course nutritious and I can eat as many as i want, right?)

--sgl


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Murray in ME said:


> Only once, way back in culinary school. It was one of the instructors favorite techniques. It worked great on the venison. It's a good technique for most any kind of roasted meat.


Thanks, Murray! I'll try it, maybe this weekend, and let you know how it worked out. I wondered if venison was too dry for it, but with the crust, it probably keeps a lot of moisture in.

Tonight we're having Paprikash -- a spicy Hungarian stew made with beef heart, liver and a bit of venison cut into stew chunks. Heavy on the paprika, and served with boiled potatoes and a salad.

Tomorrow is "bean night" -- my youngest detests beans, so I try and find creative ways of using them so he can't see them. So far, refried and mixed with a bit of ground meat, served on homemade tortillas with fresh veggies seems to be a winner.


----------



## cow whisperer

I have a beef roast going in the oven.... Will probably through together a salad too....


----------



## LamiPub

Last night we had spaghetti, salad, and garlic toast. I am not sure about tonight yet. It was going to be something with chicken but I forgot to lay them out. Reading through here looking for ideas.


----------



## mamajohnson

well, last night was 'leftover stew' (roast duck, green beans/potatoes, lima beans/rice and anything else I found in the fridge!) So I am here today looking for inspiration!
Ya'll keep up some good ideas going, I am brain dead on cooking lately!


----------



## Murray in ME

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Thanks, Murray! I'll try it, maybe this weekend, and let you know how it worked out. I wondered if venison was too dry for it, but with the crust, it probably keeps a lot of moisture in.


I'm sure it will come out very nice. The most important thing is not to overcook it.


----------



## PoorLiLRichGirl

Mmm, some of these are giving me great ideas for the week 

Tonight we're having blackened cajun chicken and alfredo with cheesy broccoli. 

Dessert is an apricot tart with vanilla ice cream. 

Wish my broccoli would come up already. I'm about ready to just nibble on the roots. 
hehe!

-PLRG :benice:


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Mini-meatloaf meatloaves made in muffin tins so they can cook faster, Turnip greens, squash, rice and rolls.

I get good ideas too.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Mixed up weather thinks it's March with sun and snow spitting. Using the last of the frozen turkey, gravy, and dressing. Serving along with oven baked sweet potatoes and cranberry sauce.


----------



## chickenista

A casserole thingy with chicken, peppers, onions, mushrooms, tomato sauce and stuffing mix and herbs and cheeses and they are darn lucky to get that. I have been useless all day.


----------



## Ol Tex

Here's the menu for tonight.....
Danged ol' back decided to give me fits today, so the garden work was put on hold til it settles down a bit. Decided to cook supper for Vi.
Baby spinach salad w/hot bacon vinagrette
Venison roast, rolled and tied w/green onions and garlic cloves inside, marinated in beer 'n beef stock seasoned w/Montreal steak seasoning, thyme, garlic, onion, celery flakes, rosemary, a dash of Kitchen Bouquet, and fresh cracked black pepper....then floured and seared in hot bacon grease to hold the juices in....placed on a rack over the marinade in a roaster oven w/onion wedges, whole yukon gold taters, 'n carrots, with a few slices of mesquite smoked slab bacon across the top. It'll roast at 250 degrees till the internal temp is 160, then rest for 20 min. before slicing.
I'll whisk in a Tbsp or so of flour to thicken the gravy.
Got some homemade rolls risin'.
Dessert is gonna be pear halves 'n cheese.
Kitchen shore is smellin' good.
Y'all have a great evenin'!!! We are!
John


----------



## Shepherd

Chili dogs for supper tonight; fast and easy. (The chili was leftover in the freezer.)


----------



## Joe123

For supper had chef salad an sprite. For snack had a chocolate creamy pie with strawberries on top.


----------



## PoorLiLRichGirl

Ol Tex said:


> Here's the menu for tonight.....
> Danged ol' back decided to give me fits today, so the garden work was put on hold til it settles down a bit. Decided to cook supper for Vi.
> Baby spinach salad w/hot bacon vinagrette
> Venison roast, rolled and tied w/green onions and garlic cloves inside, marinated in beer 'n beef stock seasoned w/Montreal steak seasoning, thyme, garlic, onion, celery flakes, rosemary, a dash of Kitchen Bouquet, and fresh cracked black pepper....then floured and seared in hot bacon grease to hold the juices in....placed on a rack over the marinade in a roaster oven w/onion wedges, whole yukon gold taters, 'n carrots, with a few slices of mesquite smoked slab bacon across the top. It'll roast at 250 degrees till the internal temp is 160, then rest for 20 min. before slicing.
> I'll whisk in a Tbsp or so of flour to thicken the gravy.
> Got some homemade rolls risin'.
> Dessert is gonna be pear halves 'n cheese.
> Kitchen shore is smellin' good.
> Y'all have a great evenin'!!! We are!
> John


Wow John, Vi's a lucky woman! 
That sounds sooo yummy :goodjob:

-PLRG :benice:


----------



## chickenista

The house smells soooo good. I am baking a smoked ham and we will have corn on the cob and green beans and red potatoes. DH and I will eat ice cream and watch Lost after DS goes to bed.


----------



## cider

Spaghetti with meat sauce, garlic bread, salad and homemade peach pie.


----------



## dixienc

We're having shrimp, corn and tomato stew, fried collard greens w/bacon and strawberry shortcake. I love cajun food!


----------



## amyd

Something quick and easy, we have a meeting at 6:30. Chili dogs sound good, or canned soup and grilled cheese.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Seafood casserole, romaine salad with summer-tasting hydroponic tomatoes and home-made sourdough french bread,


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

rose2005 said:


> We are having home made Cornish pasties tonight.
> 
> I made 5lb of butterscotch fudge earlier, the children will probably persuade me to let them have some later on this evening.
> 
> Rose


I came on here to post what we're having, and as I read through today's posts, I stopped DEAD at Rose's dinner plans.

Our dinner is on hold. I'm going to Rose's for dinner!!!!


----------



## soulsurvivor

I love this thread! It's so inspiring to come here and read everyone's menu and tips. 

I fixed a roast in the crockpot with potatoes, onions and carrots. Baking the cornbread right now. Big glass of iced tea to wash it all down.


----------



## Tiempo

I put my back out badly today and I can't even stand, so hubby's on the phone ordering pizza.


----------



## PoorLiLRichGirl

soulsurvivor said:


> I love this thread! It's so inspiring to come here and read everyone's menu and tips.
> 
> I fixed a roast in the crockpot with potatoes, onions and carrots. Baking the cornbread right now. Big glass of iced tea to wash it all down.


Me too! It's my daily inspiration lately. 

Tonight we're having stroganoff with green beans and a cranberry bread recipe I just got from a friend. 

Dessert is leftovers from yesterday.

-PLRG :benice:


----------



## cow whisperer

I had some beef roast leftover from last night, I shredded it up. Then made mashed potatoes, sauteed mushrooms, & gravy. Mmmm.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

We had fried chicken wings,potato salad,deviled eggs and biscuits  Goodnight folks, Eddie Buck


----------



## Joe123

We had chicken surprise, mashed taters, peas and orange creamcyle cake. For drink was ither sprite or cold spring water.


----------



## mamita

made porcupine balls yesterday. instead of using plain rice, I used beef rice-a-roni. VERY yummy! a blob of mashed taters and corn, some beef onion gravy, and we were good! not sure about tonight, but thinking chili with cheddar quesadillas.


----------



## chickenista

A kielbasa stew.


----------



## Joe123

Crazy chicken salad with ranch dressing, pizza, cheeseburgers and orangecycle cake. Drink cold water or sprite.


----------



## unregistered29228

Tonight is hot dogs, baked beans, sliced tomatoes, and fresh strawberries. I did Spring cleaning all day and just wasn't up for much more than a pack of hotdogs.


----------



## Tiempo

My back is better than it was yesterday..at least I can walk, but I'm still not up to standing for long, so leftovers for us tonight.


----------



## Tiempo

> made porcupine balls yesterday


Aren't they a little small..and er..prickly?


----------



## cow whisperer

We had a quick meal of goulash tonight, ( I even used store bought sauce for the 1st time in years).


----------



## toni48

Hot dogs and chips here too.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Spaghetti, green salad, and garlic bread sticks.


----------



## mamajohnson

Tonight is hamburgers and french fries! The only problem is, I forget to buy hamburger buns yesterday, so I probably need to sweet talk DH into getting some, OR get off-a my rear and make some. 
(am lazy today, vote for the sweet talk!)


----------



## cow whisperer

Leftovers...


----------



## menagerie momma

Haven't posted on the thread in awhile.....

Broccoli cheese soup and a salad tonight. We are in recovery from some awful flu bug and I am digging out from under laundry that piled up while we were comatose. (no vomiting, this was the respiratory, achy muscle, just shoot me flu. I did NOT leave nasty sheets in the wash, incase anyone might have had that thought. I did, and its my own post! LOL) Anyway, warm cheesy soup finally sounds good and it's easy to make.

Jessie


----------



## soulsurvivor

Raining like the dickens here. We're frying burgers and fixing a skillet of fried potatoes and onions. Also have some strawberries and pound cake for later.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight we're going to have something simple like fish sticks or frozen cheese pizza with salad. I made Hot Cross Buns today to take to MIL's for Easter. The Kolache are in the freezer. Have to remember to take them also.


----------



## beaglebiz

Cindy, those buns look awesome. My Dh, believe it or not, makes the kolachy in this house!! I love them!!
Tonight we are having stuffed shells with some home made italian bread and a salad made with my sprouts, and Dh's famous vinegrette salad dressing
no dessert, but there are plenty of leftover muffins, fruit and such around...


----------



## Cindy in NY

Thanks beaglebiz! We are headed down your way. DH's family is in Kingston.


----------



## menollyrj

Breakfast for dinner! Scrambled eggs, bacon, biscuits, & country gravy. Yum!

-Joy


----------



## NickieL

lean hamburger on home made buns, cabbage, mashed taters.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Rose - I got this recipe out of Good Housekeeping back in 1991 soon after Dh and I were married. I've been making them every Easter since!

Hot Cross Buns

2 packages yeast (or two scant tbl)
2/3 cup sugar
1/2 cup mashed potato flakes
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp ground nutmeg
about 5 1/3 cups flour
3/4 cup milk 
3/4 cup water
1/2 cup margarine or butter (1 stick)
3 large eggs
1 cup dried currants 
3/4 cup golden raisins
1 tbl fresh grated orange peel (or 1 tsp dried)
1 cup confectioners' sugar

* I use 1 3/4 cups regular raisins instead of the currants and golden raisins. I soak them first in warm water and drain & squeeze them before adding to mix.

In mixing bowl, combine yeast, sugar, potato flakes, salt, nutmeg, and 1 1/2 cups flour. In saucepan (or microwave safe dish), heat milk, margarine, and 3/4 cup water until very warm (about 125 degrees). With mixer at low speed, beat liquid into dry ingredients. At medium, beat 2 minutes. Beat in 2 eggs and 1 cup flour; beat 2 minutes. Stir in currants, raisins, orange peel, and 2 1/2 cups flour.

On floured surface, knead dough about 10 minutes, working in about 1/3 cup flour. Place in greased bowl, turning to grease top. Cover; let rise in warm place until doubled, about 1 1/2 hours.

Punch dough down. Divide into 2 pieces and make two 12" long logs. Cut each log into 12 pieces. Cover and let rest for 15 minutes. Grease a 15 1/2" x 10 1/2" roasting pan. Shape dough into balls. Cover; let rise 1 hour.

Preheat oven to 375. Beat remaining egg; use to brush buns. Bake 25 to 30 minutes (watch during last few minutes). Cool in pan on rack. When cool, mix confectioners' sugar with 2 tbl cold water. Use a decorating bag to pipe a cross on each bun (I just use a spoon to drizzle it on).

Best eaten the day they are made. After that, best to heat in oven or microwave. Enjoy!!


----------



## Joe123

Another chef salad tonight an cold drinks. Reason that is, keep watching on storms incase have to head for shelter to get away from tornados. Already had to get away once today. 

Wife is busy watching news, sky an etc.. 


Stay Safe Everyone..


----------



## BlueberryChick

Shrimp, broccoli, french fries, chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers and salad tonight.


----------



## Shepherd

Well we're rapidly starting to warm up into spring I think and the nicer the days are, the more we're outside, therefore less time will be spent on our dinner menus. This is usually when we start grilling a lot more or having deli type sandwiches with cottage cheese and chips.

Last night was BBQ'd cheeseburgers, cottage cheese and french fries. I have no idea yet what tonight's menu will be.


----------



## mamajohnson

I am going to roast a turkey breast for tomorrow, along with pea salad and *something* else... 
So tonight I will try and figure out what to do with the turkey's legs/thighs and other parts! Probably my old standby, gumbo! Will have to make cornbread, we are out of chips and I do NOT want to go to town!


----------



## Guest

I need to think of something to do with chicken, rice, and corn. Those are what I have sitting in the fridge.


----------



## cow whisperer

I set up @ a local flea market today. I had to take advantage of the amish chicken BBQ. So that's what we're having.


----------



## mamajohnson

ladycat said:


> I need to think of something to do with chicken, rice, and corn. Those are what I have sitting in the fridge.


sounds like a casserole with cream of "something" soup for the sauce!


----------



## simplefarmgirl

mashed potatoes, hamburger milk gravy, string beans and chocolate cake and ice cream for dessert


----------



## soulsurvivor

Having grilled flank steak on hoagie buns with a southwestern dip that DH mixed up. Also roasted small potatoes, squash and onions.


----------



## firegirl969

Grilled shrimp and french fries


----------



## Joe123

cheeseburgers,homemade fries and cake.


----------



## Elffriend

I had a tuna steak, DH had halibut, DD had salmon and DS had leftover brisket. We all had salad to go with it.


----------



## bluesky

Once again we're off the vegetarian menu, so we're having chicken breasts, mashed potatoes with grav, and peas. Simple but yummy.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti with Italian sausage browned and then simmered in the sauce. We also had spinach and a salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Baked ham, sweet potato casserole, yeast rolls, deviled eggs, green beans and coconut top cupcakes with jelly bean decoration.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Too windy to grill, so tonight it's fried chicken, mashed potatoes, leftover green beans and cupcakes. Lunch this week is leftover baked ham sandwiches.


----------



## simplefarmgirl

My house smells SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good, On the top of my wood stove sits a big pan with ham(glazed with Michiganfarmers maplesyrup),cabbage,carrots, and soon to be potatoes. Dessert is deep dish apple pie which will go in the oven shortly and homemade cornbread. and a big glass of Ice Tea.. My belly says Yummmmmmy


----------



## cow whisperer

grilled chicken. I'm still unsure what else we'll be having.


----------



## toni48

Pot roast, garlic noodles and a salad with strawberries for dessert.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Chicken casserole, green beans and potato salad.


----------



## Joe123

Left over ham, greenbean casserole, mashed taters, corn and pie.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was grilled rosemary chicken, baked potato (sweet potato for me), and salad. No idea about tonight.


----------



## mamita

it's chilly with rain here today, so I have the crock pot going...cubed chicken breasts, potatoes, celery, garlic, onions, fresh basil, carrots, in my own chicken stock, tossed in some diced tomatoes. not really a soup, it's more of a chicken stew. homemade bread, which will be hot with lots of butter....that I pretend is low-cal. soon we won't want these types of meals, so I'm grabbing comfort food while the weather permits. hot chocolate after, which is a favorite time to just sit and talk for us. 

it smells yummy!


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Pork loin butterflied and wrapped around a sausage (different then any commercial sausages we get in the US- diameter of a hot dog and a bit sweet, easy to reproduce with bulk pork) then rolled in dried veggies (OK, we buy it that way from the store....but OH MY it's good and I'll make my own when we move back to the US), Salad and dipping bread.

DH is going to do the meat on the grill.....can't wait!


----------



## toni48

A big pot of taco soup. Made with ground turkey.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Comfort food tonight. Chicken and stuffing casserole, mashed potatoes, and cranberry sauce. If I get myself in gear here, will make a lemonade cake.


----------



## cow whisperer

Boneless pork chops, scalloped potatoes, & red beets tonight.


----------



## hmsteader71

Nothing fancy here. We are having cheesy hamburger helper, homemade biscuits and peas.


----------



## avandris

Broccoli and cheese soup with home made rolls. Leftover chocolate cake or Impossible pie from Easter if we feel up to dessert.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Omelettes from our eggs (yay!), fresh chives (the rabbits haven't gotten them this year) and home canned peaches. 

Wow, I realized as I typed that this is an almost entirely "self-sufficient" meal! Yippee!


----------



## Tiempo

Chicken breasts with pesto cream sauce, either pasta or roast potatoes and green beans.


----------



## chickenista

DH has put in a request for chicken with mashed potatoes with chicken dripping gravy..
ok... I need to think of another veggies, but that is dinner. I just love it when anybody/somebody tells me what they want me to cook! I get so tired of trying to figure out dinner on my own.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak, baked potatoes, spinach and asparagus.


----------



## Shepherd

Last night I fixed meatloaf. Tonight we grilled T-bones... a treat!


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH and I both are feeling a little under the weather so a crockpot of chicken soup is on the menu for tonight.


----------



## cow whisperer

Tonight is tomato soup & grilled cheese. Tasty, yet simple.


----------



## ajaxlucy

WE roasted a turkey last weekend, so today we're having turkey stew. Does leftover Easter candy count as dessert?


----------



## chickenista

It's a burger and fries night. yum


----------



## toni48

Lasagna roll ups, garlic bread and a salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Chicken Marsala, salad and a side of pasta. It was very good if I do say so myself. :happy:

Pix


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

French dip sandwichesl. Cooked a roast all day with onions, garlic and mushrooms. Had that on toasted buns. Freshly picked asparagus and some leftover green bean casserole.


----------



## Shepherd

Tacos and enchiladas.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had baked chicken thighs, rice and corn.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Have some leftovers to deal with so tonight is a shepard's pie. Will probably serve it with baked cornbread and a small salad.


----------



## Shepherd

Tonight will be BBQ'd ribs and baked potatoes with corn cut off the cob (from last year).


----------



## PoorLiLRichGirl

Tonight we're having chicken and dumplings. I <3 chicken and dumplings 

-PLRG :benice:


----------



## Cindy in NY

Pulled out some leftover lasagna from the freezer.


----------



## cow whisperer

I've got out a piece of venison loin.... I guess some sort of potatoes & veggies will accompany it on our plates....


----------



## thequeensblessing

spaghetti with tomato sauce and italian sausage (all our own, of course), italian style green beans, (also ours) and homemade garlic bread sticks. I haven't decided on dessert yet...maybe hot fudge/raspberry cake?


----------



## tiffnzacsmom

I made a pizza, half pepperoni and half hawaiian.


----------



## amyd

Maybe chicken enchiladas, or we may go out and eat with FIL.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Chicken and rice, broccoli, and home canned pears.


----------



## chickenista

Split pea soup. I am trying to use up some ham..oh, and grilled cheeses.


----------



## simplefarmgirl

cheese burgers and macaroni salad


----------



## Murray in ME

We had pork chops, fries, spinach and a salad.


----------



## cow whisperer

Tonight we go to the local auction for a "night out"... so we'll be grabbing something there...


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled ribeye, baked potato and small salad. Peanut butter pie waiting in the fridge.


----------



## Shepherd

Tonight will be a ham.... not sure if I'll make mashed potatoes with gravy or cheesy potato casserole yet.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We are going to ride our bikes over to the ice cream place then come back and put some Italian sausage patties and bratwurst on the grill.


----------



## MTTMATSUA

we are still 'eating thru the pantry' so tonight is BBQ chicken w/ potato salad, tom. night will be soup and sammies, Sunday is Earth fair here in SD so something easy when we get home....

We will be sooooo happy to finally be moved so we can plan ahead and stock up!!

=)bonnie


----------



## chickenista

A big spinach, bacon and mushroom quiche!


----------



## cow whisperer

Here it is 10:30 Friday night, & I have Saturday's supper already going.... Ha Ha....

We'll be gone to a flea market all day, so I've got a beef roast going in the crock pot on low.... seasoning & onions all over it.... (it's going to smell way to good in here when we get up to head out)....


----------



## chickenista

A big spinach salad (carrots, peppers, onions, cukes)
Baked chicken breast drizzled with chipolte/lime sauce
Buttery rice.


----------



## toni48

Stuffed shells in scampi butter.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Sausage, cabbage and cornbread. Leftover peanut butter pie.


----------



## Murray in ME

I spent most of the afternoon working outside and didn't feel like cooking tonight so we bought a pizza. Pepperoni, mushroom and olive. Yum!


----------



## mrs oz

Well tonight is my first attempt at Chicago style pizza. Oz and I are generally thin and crispy crust people......but we watched a show yesterday on Food Network or Travel channel, anyway........the host visited a Chicago pizza place. It looked really good. So, I made my dough this afternoon and now it's all in the oven. We'll see.


----------



## chickenista

Meatloaf, herbed potatoes and peas followed by chocolate sweet potatoe cake.. Dad's b-day.
(if I can quit burning stuff.. my favorite stove eye blew today and I am cooking on one I have never touched before.. it has a lot more power coursing throught it)


----------



## Tiempo

It was lovely!

My in-laws came over for dinner, and my wonderful MIL insisted on bringing steaks, salad, fresh young green beans, homemade banana nut bread and the wine.

She wouldn't let me provide anything but the grill for the steaks, baked potatoes and my homemade garlic balsamic vinaigrette dressing, FIL did the grilling.

She also insisted on doing all the dishes and wouldn't let me help.

I'm so lucky to have not only a wonderful, loving husband, but such fabulous in-laws, especially as my own parents live so far away across the pond and I see them so little.


----------



## mamajohnson

Creative left overs....
10" tortilla for pizza crust, sausage cheese and jalepeno personal pizza's with spaghetti on the side.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken Parmesan over Spaghetti, brocolli, rolls. Should have made a salad but too pooped!


----------



## toni48

Grilled steaks, sauteed mushrooms, baked potato and a baked sweet potato for me. Should have had a salad.


----------



## Joe123

Here had in slowcooker a turkeybreast with all different types of vegs in it. Greenbeans an mashed taters. It is really good..


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers tonight.


----------



## amyd

bistro chicken
steamed broccoli
canned peaches or pears


----------



## Cindy in NY

I was going to make sausage and beans in the crock pot but can't find the recipe!! I think our gremlin is at it again!!:help:

So I'm making taco meat. DH will have a taco salad with the last big tortilla and I'll use taco shells.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak, new potatoes and spinach.


----------



## amyd

i have no idea tonight, maybe chicken pot pie with drop biscuits on top. We have 4-h so something pretty quick. The chicken is already cooked so that would qualify.


----------



## Shepherd

Tonight we'll have grilled deer steak with terriyaki sauce.


----------



## menagerie momma

I am going to try Giada De Laurentiis's Chicken Scallopine with Sage and Fontina, but I am cleaning an trying to pack, so I wouldn't be surprised if I end up with baked chicken breasts!

Jessie


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight will be leftovers - grilled chicken and boiled potatoes with salad. Also, I made some light wheat rolls this morning.


----------



## Tiempo

Homemade pepperoni pizza tonight.


----------



## toni48

Spraggetti with italian sausage, bread sticks and a salad.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had country style pork ribs, rice and carrots.


----------



## babysteps

Tonight hamburgers with grilled sweetpotatoe fries and leftover spinach salad with homemade dressing. 

Sure do wish the spinach were home grown but we haven't gotten the raised beds filled with soil and we are just coming into the planting season here in WY. Hopefully this winter (with hotbeds) and spring/summer will have lots of greens.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We're having Spicy Beans and Sausage in the crockpot (found the recipe!) along with salad. I wrapped up a baking potato and a sweet potato and put then the crockpot on top. We'll have those in the next couple of days.


----------



## thequeensblessing

We're doing homemade pizza-loaded (even fresh pineapple on it). We'll also have a romaine salad, and chocolate chip peanut butter cake with peanut butter frosting for dessert.


----------



## arkansastwist

Tonight will be steak fried beef hearts mmmmm with mash taters, gravy, and some sort of veggie, leanin towards baby limas


----------



## chickenista

I ahve some chicken in the fridge so I think it will be chicken pot pie to use it up.
I am not thrilled about it, but there it is.

Nope. I was wrong. DH wants to eat the chicken tomorrow for lunch (chicken sludge..sounds yummy, no?)
So, tonight is little cheap steaks, baked potato and salads.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight is leftover Spicy Beans and Sausage with salad and deviled eggs. Jello with strawberries for dessert.


----------



## Elffriend

We had baked chicken last night, so I'm using the leftovers to make chicken fried rice.


----------



## elliemaeg

Well, I made my Mother Veggie beef soup and I ate low carb, low fat tortilla piazza with canadian bacon.


----------



## cow whisperer

We had DH's best friend over tonight ( to help till up the new garden). Our payment to him was supper.

I made t~bone steaks (broiled), baked beans, baked potatoes w/ sour cream. Then for dessert we had fresh baked brownies & ice cream! 

Ate way to much.... :stars:


----------



## Murray in ME

rose2005 said:


> WOOHOO! This thread is back! I could not find it the other day for love or money!
> 
> We had left over vegatable quiche for lunch and pasta shells with our own sausage, tomatoes and mushrooms made into a yummy sauce topped with onion and cheese.
> 
> Rose


That pasta dish sounds delicious Rose. 
We had grilled cheese sandwiches and tomato soup.


----------



## chickenista

Tonight is still up for grabs, but last night was ribs (I do good ribs) baked beans with onions an peppers and mac and cheese. Not very healthy or green , but sometimes you need a little junk.


----------



## mamita

probably just burgers tonight. and I want Rose to adopt us.


----------



## ginnie5

tonight will be salmon patties, pinto beans and slaw.


----------



## PoorLiLRichGirl

Tonight we're having a cookout with our neighbors. DH is making hamburgers and hotdogs and I'm making potato salad and an oreo cheesecake. 
Guests are all bringing something too. 

On a side note, does anyone have a really yummy bbq brisket recipe they wouldn't mind sharing?


----------



## chickenista

Chicken burrito/enchilada thingies...


----------



## cow whisperer

Boer's Head hot dogs & Grandma Brown baked beans..... quick & simple....


----------



## Cindy in NY

Since we were working outside till dark, we had frozen Mexican and salad.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had grilled hot dogs and fries tonight.


----------



## sgl42

split pea soup with bits of ham in it. (and will have it for the next several days, as I made a whole bunch of it, and it's just me eating it!)

--sgl


----------



## Cheryl in SD

Tonight is Hillbilly Hot Dogs with orange floats for dessert. My twin daughters turn 14 and this was their request.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

I seldom get the chance to cook myself a nice "sit down dinner" because I work evening shift. Tonight I'm making crab cakes, a baked potato, a big salad, and strawberries for dessert. Yum!


----------



## chickenista

I think tonight will be burgers and fries. I am chickened out. DH cooked a big dish of chicken in the oven this morning to take the chill off the house. The chicken will have to wait in the fridge.


----------



## firegirl969

Mom gave us 6 sirloin steaks out of her freezer, so DH is grilling them with some mushrooms and Vidalia sweet onions, baked potatoes, and salad made from lettuce grown in our raised beds. Yuuuuummmmmyyyy!


----------



## Murray in ME

We had a cook out with my SIL and nephews tonight. We had steak, chicken thighs, pork adobo (a filipino braised pork dish), rice, potato salad, peas and deviled eggs.


----------



## Shepherd

Last night was BBQ chicken and baked potatoes.

I think tonight I'll make spaghetti and garlic bread.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

Instead of fried chicken salads, we're having fried wild turkey breast salads. You guessed it, my salad greens are in & I killed a turkey a few days ago! Last night was poke sallet/poached eggs/bacon. I see a repeat of poke tomorrow as well.


----------



## firegirl969

Tacos and homemade strawberry ice cream for dessert. We gotta beat these hot days with no a/c.


----------



## Guest

I'm roasting a chicken. Of course I'll get several meals out of that, fixed different ways.

For tonight: some of the roasted chicken, whole wheat rolls, and frozen mixed veggies.

All organic, of course. 

ETA: mixed frozen/fresh fruit for dessert, made into "strawberry" shortcake (actually frozen strawberries, frozen peaches, and fresh kiwi).


----------



## amyd

Last night we had garlic and herb turkey burgers, rice pilaf, and mixed veggies.

Tonight will be spaghetti and garlic bread (the cheesy frozen kind from the store because we have a meeting and need a quick supper).


----------



## dixienc

Cabbage casserole, mixed veggies, yeast rolls, and brownies. Its a crock pot night!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

oh CRUD! it's 6pm here, and I haven't even thought about it. I've been designing a trailer. well. hrmmmm. huuummmm...

birdseed stew! 
ahwell. off to the freezer I go!


----------



## Cindy in NY

We've been working late outside cutting down trees and then had to deal with a lost dog (not ours!) so dinner tonight is frozen pizza and salad.


----------



## Tiempo

Pulled pork sandwiches tonight.


----------



## Elsbet

Cheesy Cheddar Chicken Chowder.
mmmmmm.


----------



## Tiempo

Elsbet said:


> Cheesy Cheddar Chicken Chowder.
> mmmmmm.


That sounds really good 

Could you share the recipe?


----------



## toni48

Chili dogs here. Good for a rainy Wed. night.


----------



## Elsbet

sure- it is more of a method, though. It's basically just a regular corn chowder- large chunks of white or red potatoes, corn and chopped onions, cooked in a milk broth, with chopped and boiled chicken breast, and then, when everything is cooked, you start slowly shredding your cheese in, and stirring. You don't want to put it all in at once, because it will just clump up on the bottom of the kettle. To make it extra nice, a splash of hot sauce, even just a couple of drops, enhances the flavor. Little kids never even notice, if that's an issue.


----------



## cow whisperer

kinda chilly here today.... so we went with tomato soup & grilled cheese....


----------



## Murray in ME

I was outside working on the garden till almost 9 so we just had some hot dogs tonight.


----------



## Murron

Last night I made a spicy chicken stew and homemade bread sticks. DH has a *horrible* cold, and really wanted some comfort food.


----------



## beaglebiz

Im making chicken parm over baked ziti tonight. I am also using the last of the 100 quarts of spaghetti sauce I put up last year. I guess I need to do more this year!!


----------



## firegirl969

Lunch was fresh garden peas and dumplings (yummy!) and rice with leftover roast beef, gravy, and onions, and biscuits. Supper will be leftovers, and also include leftover turkey and rice from yesterday.


----------



## Shepherd

Tonight I'll use leftover chili to make chili dogs. We don't have them often but I'll be gone several hours this afternoon so I'll need a fast meal option. This will serve that purpose.


----------



## MamaDee

We are having BBQ goat sandwhiches from the crockpot. 

The ravioli recipe makes me jealous! I used to cook like that....when our first child got old enough to be picky, that ended! LOL! Now we have six kids and they won't eat anything interesting. 

Now.....It just occurred to me that city folks might think goat meat is too interesting to eat. So my kids eat SOME interesting things! 


Dee


----------



## Guest

I'm trying to think of what to do with chicken. Maybe something Mexican...


----------



## Cindy in NY

Black Bean Tortilla Casserole, fresh pineapple, and salad.


----------



## elliemaeg

My sis went to get us a salad for supper and the restaurant put someone elses plate in our bag. Left out a few non essential items from our order. Anyway, It was steak and potatoes. Sis dont eat steak. Woo Hoo!! Good steak. We would have taken it back but you know what they would have done with it. A real treat


----------



## Guest

elliemaeg said:


> My sis went to get us a salad for supper and the restaurant put someone elses plate in our bag. Left out a few non essential items from our order. Anyway, It was steak and potatoes. Sis dont eat steak. Woo Hoo!! Good steak. We would have taken it back but you know what they would have done with it. A real treat


Whoever got the salad must have been angry!!


----------



## cow whisperer

After many hours in traffic & sitting in the doctor's office we settled for McDonald's tonight.... not something we would have normally done, but I was so stressed from driving in "work" traffic, I could see myself in the kitchen trying to cook then....


----------



## cow whisperer

beaglebiz said:


> Im making chicken parm over baked ziti tonight. I am also using the last of the 100 quarts of spaghetti sauce I put up last year. I guess I need to do more this year!!



Oh YUM.... any leftovers?


----------



## Ravenlost

Portabello Mushroom Burgers cooked on the grill and fries.


----------



## Evons hubby

BBQ chicken and baked taters, fresh asparagus here. I discovered a neat trick quite by accident a while back with the chicken and it turned out to be quite good. This time of year I do most of the cooking on the grill to cut down on the heat in the house. My Yvonne was a bit late getting home and my chicken was drying a bit so I slipped it into a pan, covered it with our fave bbq sauce (from the Moonlight Inn in Owensborough KY)and poured a can of cheap beer over the whole thing. By the time she got home that chicken had soaked up all the beer and bbq sauce and was literally fallin off the bones! YUMMY!!


----------



## PoorLiLRichGirl

We had crabcakes, asparagus, and a yummy cheese mashed potato that was so stringy with cheese you had to cut it to free it. I also tried a garlic cheese dinner roll recipe but it didn't turn out as good as I hoped. 
Dessert was apple pie and ice cream.

-PLRG :benice:


----------



## Murray in ME

PoorLiLRichGirl said:


> We had crabcakes, asparagus, and a yummy cheese mashed potato that was so stringy with cheese you had to cut it to free it. I also tried a garlic cheese dinner roll recipe but it didn't turn out as good as I hoped.
> Dessert was apple pie and ice cream.
> 
> -PLRG :benice:



That sounds delicious.

We had country style pork ribs baked in barbecue sauce, rice and spinach.


----------



## HippyDippy

I made some creamy pasta with some chicken tenders with salt, pepper, garlic and itailan seasoning for supper. It was VERY good.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight we're having stromboli with home canned marinara sauce, salad, and asparagus from the garden for me!!:sing:


----------



## mamita

veggie hoagies...lots of cheese...swiss, american, provolone.....lettuce, tomatoes, hot peppers ( love those!) cucumber, saweeeet!

cooked all day, for my kid's visit tomorrow. stuffed shells........AMAZING. rolled pork roast ( hellll00000.........can you even believe people think swine flu means ..eat no pork???!!!HUGE rolled pork (LEAN) roast. LOVELY ) don't know what else just yet....


----------



## chickenista

Homemade pizzas... 2 tomato sauced with spinach mushrooms, red pepper and red onion and 1 white pizza with brocoli..


----------



## amyd

If we are eating at home, Italian Beef sandwiches.

IF dh wants to go out, we will.


----------



## WildernesFamily

There's a bit of a chill in the air. Enjoying any cooler weather that happens right now! So I decided we'd have chili for dinner tonight


----------



## nikko

chicken savoy, mashed tators, and of course good crunchy bread to sop up the juice!


----------



## Tiempo

Tyler decided he wanted to get pizza delivered to eat while watching his Red Wings game.

Fine with me


----------



## Tiempo

rose2005 said:


> Yum! Did you save me any?
> 
> It's late and I have been feeling worn out today, nothing is ready for supper and DH is home. Not like me at all.
> 
> I'll go rustle something up in a little bit. I'm not even hungry.
> 
> Rose


Hope you're not sickening Rose...take some vitamins and get an early night


----------



## tonasket

Last night was butter chicken:

2 boneless skinless chicken breasts
1 egg - beaten
1c. crushed ritz crackers with 1/2 tsp. garic salt and 1/4 tsp. pepper mixed in
1/4 c. butter

dip chicken into egg then cracker mixture, roll real good to cover thickly the meat, place in baking pan, dot butter around and on chicken.

bake for 45 min til done aprox. 15 minutes left turn chicken over. it was very moist and good flavor.

tonight is freezer bits:

bits of tator tots, 
leftover burritos
leftover chicken nuggets = full tummys and more freezer room


----------



## cow whisperer

We had venison loin butterfly steaks, rice, & green beans....


----------



## Murray in ME

We had a bowl of lobster stew and a big salad.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Leftovers tonight - stromboli and black bean tortilla casserole - with salad. That's all I could muster after having painted the front porch roof this afternoon!


----------



## misplaced

nothing, I'm fasting :grump:


----------



## chickenista

BBQ chicken sadwiches with fries


----------



## firegirl969

DH stopped on the way home from watching a friend barrel racing and bought BBQ and hash (brunswick stew). I cooked a pot of rice to put the hash on. Yum, Yum!


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers tonight.


----------



## tlrnnp67

A little of this, a little of that.......

I was in a cooking mood and wanted to try out a new recipe, and once I got started, I kept going! So now I have lots of stuff divided up in individual containers in the freezer for quick meals for a couple of weeks.

I made:

(for the first time) bierocks. They were so good! 
garlic rosemary lemon chicken over potatoes and onions
carnitas
chicken stock
black bean and corn salad with lime vinaigrette
deviled eggs

I canned up the carnitas and chicken stock. Love my All-American pressure canner!


----------



## cow whisperer

Rose, I'm praying you feel better soon....


Last night our children (grown & live on their own) came over, along with DH's best friend.... we did chicken & hot dogs on the grill.... We also had chips, mixed nuts, & fruit.... 

I have no clue what I'll be making tonight....


----------



## JayandTanya

Not this lol


----------



## BlueberryChick

Pancakes and hash browns.


----------



## firegirl969

One dish meal and brownies for dessert.


----------



## Still Learning

Tonight we had barbeque chicken, green beans and white beans.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti, spinach and a salad tonight.


----------



## cow whisperer

I ended up making homemade veggie beef soup yesterday.... It was exactly what I was hungry for.... YUM....

Still looking for ideas for tonight....


----------



## Tiempo

Enchilada pie.

Basically lazy enchiladas, layered instead of rolled..I was tired


----------



## chickenista

It is cool and rainy so we had kielbasa stew


----------



## salmonslayer

Smoked salmon pasta from our Sockeye haul last year, a little cream, olive oil, shallots, pine nuts, minced garlic, lemon juice and zest and fresh parsley..mmmmmm


----------



## Lolly-Dolly

took leftover roasted chicken carcass and some of the meat and boiled it up into broth, took out the bones, added frozen veggies, a packet of powdered chicken gravy mix (just cause I had it on hand, figured it would help thicken and flavor the broth), and I took a tube of refrigerator biscuits and snipped the biscuits in half then added to the boiling broth, put a lid on, and cooked a few minutes... my easy version of chicken & dumplings!


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak, fries and a salad.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Last night we had rice, stewed tomatoes, field peas and fresh strawberries.


----------



## Old John

DSW brought home some Bratwurst the other night. So, last night, for a short notice Supper we had Bratwurst, Swiss cheese, Ritz crackers & celery sticks with ranch dressing. It was served on a tray, between us on the couch
For dessert we had a pint of cold sliced pears.
I love little Couch Picnics, once in awhile.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Lasagna made with homemade wheat noodles and spinach fresh from the garden.


----------



## amyd

Last night we had toasted ham and cheese sandwiches. Tonight is a busy night so we'll have a frozen stir fry thingie from the freezer.


----------



## mamita

Old John said:


> DSW brought home some Bratwurst the other night. So, last night, for a short notice Supper we had Bratwurst, Swiss cheese, Ritz crackers & celery sticks with ranch dressing. It was served on a tray, between us on the couch
> For dessert we had a pint of cold sliced pears.
> I love little Couch Picnics, once in awhile.


I do, too!! I also love 'picnics in winter'....spread a blanket in front of the woodstove and have cold fried chicked with potato salad. 

thinking meatloaf today. hub loves it with green pepper added, and I have a couple beauties on hand. scalloped potatoes and the usual (cause hub still fears anything 'green' unless it's a tossed salad, which we had yesterday) CORN, with a side of fruit cocktail (stocked up new...have to use the ones due to expire) that man and corn...good grief!


----------



## amyd

Change of plans. I have chicken thawed i need to cook, and a new recipe I want to try. Chicken and broccoli with garlic sauce over rice. It looks to be pretty easy and I'm gonna cheat and use minute rice.


----------



## chickenista

Hmmmm? Probably chuck steak, baked potatoes, salad. ?


----------



## firegirl969

Beef stew over rice, sliced fresh tomatoes, and homemade chocolate cake.


----------



## lostspring

Salmon patties,parslied potatos, and asparagrus


----------



## cow whisperer

I organized the freezer last night, and found a Ziploc bag of chili. So I thawed it out, and put it in the crock pot this morning. Also made a loaf of homemade bread. 

Perfect day for it, rainy & chilly!


----------



## IMContrary

Chicken thighs baked with mushrooms, onions and garlic, and a big bag of steamed broccoli.


----------



## Devil Anse

We had tater soup, cornbread, sweet tea, and a piece of apple pie made from dried apples put up last yr


----------



## Murray in ME

We had pork chops, baked potato and carrots.


----------



## Cindy in NY

I had planned to have Beef Soup with Rivels but when I went to the freezer, I did not have a hunk of beef to throw in! I did find some cube steak though so we had that with gravy and egg noodles.


----------



## mamita

tonight I'm making macaroni with meat sauce, then sprinkled with shredded cheddar...'cheeseburger' macaroni. and a green salad of fresh spinach, lettuce, cukes, and a bit of onion. feeling kind of kitchen lazy today.


----------



## Shepherd

Fried fish and hash browns, I think.


----------



## joyfulheart

ya'll are so amazing. 


Can I come eat at your house??? 

Ya'll eat alot better than we do-- my cookin is BORING! LOL


----------



## Lada

rose2005 said:


> bubble and squeak




While you're at it, maybe you could explain what "spotted dick and custard" is? I heard that on Dancing with the Stars the other night and about peed my pants laughing.

I think we're having Shepherd's Pie. Or whatever, it's not REALLY shepherd's pie, it's made with ground beef, but that's what we call it.


----------



## Cheryl in SD

Chicken & Rice Soup.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Baked chicken with mustard barbeque sauce, green beans, carrots and strawberry cobbler for dessert.


----------



## chickenista

Braised pork chops (so that DH can have gravy..yuck)
Mashed potatoes
Lima beans


----------



## babysteps

dd turned 12 today. She picked French Bread-French toast and bacon. All store bought, but home made. The kid was happy. babysteps


----------



## Murron

I _totally_ cheated tonite. After sleeping the afternoon away, recovering from a lousy ambulance shift.... 

We ordered take-out Chinese. But at least DH has more than enough for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## cow whisperer

We had breakfast for supper... scrambled eggs, pancakes, & sausage....

I also made another pot of homemade veggie beef soup for DH... I am leaving tomorrow morning for Kentucky. So he will live on my soup, egg salad, & ice tea until Sunday when he hosts a small cookout for his Mom.... I will be home late Sunday night....


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers and a salad tonight.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was meatloaf and a boxed pasta dish that i found at Big Lots (it was okay but very salty!!). Told DH that tonight was leftovers. He did request lime jello with strawberries!  He said he thought it would taste like a margarita! I think it's been a long time since he had a margarita!!


----------



## cider

Last night was meatloaf here too. 

Tonight is Red Beans and Rice and asparagus. Right now it is asparagus at every meal!


----------



## IMContrary

Tonight the bf and I are going out for Vietnamese food. I love me some pho or any of the numerous noodle dishes! I'm also craving a summer roll.


----------



## ginnie5

breakfast....pancakes, sausage, bacon and eggs. After having to shop today it was all I could manage! lol!


----------



## PoorLiLRichGirl

IDK what we're having tonight. We had Teds (better than Mana mexican food mmmm!) last night and I've been debating today on making enchiladas with the leftover tortillas or just making something from scratch. 
DH gets home in about a half hour....


----------



## chickenista

All day I thought we were having cubed steak with corn pudding and something...
dinner time came and DH said, "what's for dinner?" I told him what I ahd planned and he looked at me funny... seems I never bought cubed steak when I went to the store.
So, I pulled some cooked and frozen hot italian sausage from the freezer and we are having spaghetti...oops.


----------



## Lada

We're having shake and bake chicken breasts, mashed taters with gravy and corn. I hate this meal, it's way too heavy. But it's dh's favorite so I give in every now and then. I did leave the shake and bake off one of the breasts and just used some rosemary and garlic. That one'll be mine.


----------



## firegirl969

We are having homemade pizza.


----------



## Murray in ME

We spent the day visiting with my best friend and her kids so we just stopped for Chinese on the way home.


----------



## cow whisperer

Made it to Kentucky safe & sound. Last night my brother in law cooked for us.

BBQ'd chicken (w/ his homemade BBQ sauce), green beans, macaroni & cheese, & peaches... YUMMY...

Not sure about today yet...


----------



## BlueberryChick

Last night we had rice, red gravy (stewed tomatoes), field peas, green beans and strawberry turnovers for dessert.


----------



## amyd

Last night it was just me, I had mac n cheese from a box.

Tonight, I'm not sure. Dh said something about trying the new chinese place in town. If not, probably something with chicken.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Glad to see my favorite thread is still here. I've been offline about a month now and enjoying life around me. 

Tonight is baked fish, green beans cooked with country ham, fried potatoes and cornbread muffins.


----------



## Guest

I've got pinto beans cooking with a meaty ham bone.

I went through this week's leftovers, and to go with the beans will be: 

rice that has chicken and gravy in it
fried okra
salad
and I'll mix together the bits of leftover steamed veggies.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Shredded roast beef and gravy with mushrooms over egg noodles, salad, peas, fresh asparagus and rolls. Brownies for dessert.


----------



## chickenista

We had meatloaf and homemade baked mac and cheese. We were supposed to have salad, but my dad ate all of my salad stuff, so we are being bad, but it tastes so good!


----------



## IMContrary

Tonight, fat free cottage cheese on toast, with an apple and an orange. It tasted pretty good too! Later tonight for a snack I'll toast a bagel.


----------



## cow whisperer

My Mom bought subway for everyone tonight... worked for me... LOL


----------



## Murray in ME

We had baked chicken thighs, rice, spinach and broccoli.


----------



## Evons hubby

last night was BBQ chicken, potato salad, and corn on the cob. Thinking about a pot roast for today. I picked up a nice sirloin tip the other day fer 1.89 lb, I just couldnt let them keep it fer that price.


----------



## chickenista

Baked bone in breasts, herb bread and a salad.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

I've been cleaning all day, so I put a beef shin on to simmer while I worked. An hour ago, I added a couple of handfuls of dehydrated vegetables, minced garlic and onions, some mushrooms, a cup of barley and some salt and pepper. Fresh biscuits are in the oven as we speak and as soon as they're ready, we'll sit down to it. 

And the house is clean!


----------



## soulsurvivor

The skies cleared and we grilled steak and veggies late yesterday. Tonight is still a question mark. DH and I are going to Lowes this afternoon and may stop for a meal at Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti with Italian sausages simmered in the sauce along with garlic, scallions, kalamata olives and mushrooms.


----------



## amyd

chicken and broccoli in garlic sauce over rice.


----------



## chickenista

Turkey, dressing, corn pudding and spinach souffle.
It is cool and wet today..just perfect for warming the house with some serious cooking.


----------



## michiganfarmer

maple syrup injected ham, and au gratin potatos


----------



## hillbillygal

I bought some cube steak on markdown this morning so that will morph into something today!


----------



## pheasantplucker

Not for supper, but just now, for breakfast, I made a "leftover pizza omelet." Cut last nights pizza into tiny pieces and mixed it in with beaten eggs. Poured red pepper sauce over the whole thing. Yummy!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight will be grilled steak, Italian noodles, and garlic bread. Dessert is already made and in the fridge - Key Lime pie.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had hot dogs and sauerkraut, fresh asparagus from the garden, and a salad.


----------



## tlrnnp67

rose2005 said:


> We had crooked neck squash, onion and sweetcorn quiche with baked potatoes and salad.


The other day I was in the grocery store and got a hankering to make squash casserole. My garden squash hasn't made yet, so I looked in the produce section. I left it there. Zucchini was $1.50 a pound and yellow squash was $2.50 a pound!!! I couldn't believe it. I'll just wait until my garden makes at those prices.


----------



## toni48

Sloppy Joes and Fries...


----------



## sgl42

an early dinner of fried rice, with onion, cabbage, italian sausage, with a bit of soy sauce and ginger and garlic for flavoring.

spent the rest of the evening making 4 batches of cinammon raisen whole-wheat bagels. my nephew is getting married this weekend, so i'll drive up and meet with gobs of family, so they won't last very long.

--sgl


----------



## Tiempo

Chips and salsa.. we have no water so I don't want to make dishes 

At least it's salsa that I had made and canned.


----------



## Guest

Had a good lunch at the senior citizen's center, so for supper I just heated a frozen pizza.


----------



## TC

Homemade all day simmered franks and beans, sweet cornbread and corn on the cob.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Youngest GD was here for afternoon play and supper, so she called the menu. Had spaghetti, salad and garlic bread. Dessert was cinnamon rolls that I baked and she put the icing on.


----------



## Murray in ME

Tonight we had steak, fries and spinach.


----------



## cow whisperer

Last night was spaghetti w/ meatballs.... I finally mastered actual homemade sauce (not a Mrs. Wages packet this time).... So yummy...

Tonight we're going to our best friends for a cookout... burgers, seasoned potatoes, asparagus, tea...


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night I tried a new recipe "Beef Taco Skillet". It was a Campbell's soup recipe. First time I can remember throwing something out! It tasted like what I image bad prison food tastes like!!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Cool, cloudy, rainy here today and comfort food is yelling for attention so have put a small beef roast in the crockpot. Will add the veggies later or maybe just oven roast some later. I have a craving for cranberries. Maybe a cranberry relish salad.


----------



## Tiempo

Cindy in NY said:


> Last night I tried a new recipe "Beef Taco Skillet". It was a Campbell's soup recipe. First time I can remember throwing something out! It tasted like what I image bad prison food tastes like!!


Ewww..I'm sorry! 

I'm thinking of putting a chicken in the smoker today.


----------



## amyd

oven fried chicken breasts, baked potatoes, green beans, tossed salad


----------



## firegirl969

Meatloaf with homemade mashed potatoes, garden peas and dumplings. I know....a lot of starch, but the garden peas need picking and I always crave garden peas with dumplings when I can get them fresh.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight we had polish sausage and saukerkraut with mashed potatoes.


----------



## BlueberryChick

French toast with strawberry syrup.


----------



## cow whisperer

We had pork roast, fried potatoes, & broccoli in cheese sauce....


----------



## Lolly-Dolly

I had some leftover ham "chunks" in Ham broth in the freezer, so I boiled it up with potatoes and cabbage and some frozen corn with a little bit of onion. looked like a mess but was Yum.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had roast pork, roasted new potatoes and asparagus from the garden.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Found some garden lima beans hiding in the freezer. Cooked up a big pot to have along with the leftovers coming out of the fridge for tonight.


----------



## babysteps

Is there anyway this thread could be a STICKY?! I think so many people depend on it. 

I plan a menu every week on Sunday and I'd say every other week I stop in to get insperation. Today I had to search for it. 

Please consider it. Thanks babysteps

+++++++++++

What's happening at our place (it needs a name):

DH is working on building a deck this morning.
Church is at 10:00
Todayis beautiful we will be hiking in the mountains.
Tonights dinner: chicken sandwiches and other leftovers.

Babysteps moved from the hot steamy forested regions of S. IN to the dry, beautiful, windy praire of WY in December '08. She is learning a whole new way of homesteading. After having homesteaded in IN for 3 years and just getting the hang of things she and her dh are taking babysteps all over again.


----------



## mamita

came here for inspiration. then looked in the fridge...remembered I had lefover chicken & homemade noodles from yesterday, so having that with corn- on- the- cob and seedless watermellon. it's very chilly here today, beautiful sunshine...but when that wind blows..WOW...COLD. I wanted to grill, but just decided that can wait until another day.


----------



## chickenista

It is chilly here and misty so I can safely crank up the oven without heating the house to unbearable. Homemade pizzas!


----------



## cow whisperer

DH helped get supper tonight.... In less than 10 minutes we were eating.... We had leftover beef roast & rice that just needed heated up.... and I made gravy to go along with it.... YUMMY!!


----------



## Evons hubby

My Yvonne did one of her Oma's favorite recipes. Its kinda like a pot roast using a beef roast along with a pork tenderloin tip, taters and onion along with various spices and herbs in the crockpot. YUMMY stuff right there, with sweetcorn on the side and finished off with a pumpkin pie.


----------



## firegirl969

Sloppy joes and homemade potato chips from our own red, new potatoes


----------



## Ninn

meat loaf, mashed potatoes and gravy, green beans, pumpkin pie. Comfort food of the best type. It's cold and grey here, so a good day for it.


----------



## cow whisperer

Chicken.... have no clue what else though....

***Ended up have family down for supper... MIL brought a round steak.... So we had... Round steak, chicken, rice, red beets, & corn....


----------



## BlueberryChick

Chicken casserole, baby lima beans and applesauce with brownies for dessert.


----------



## chickenista

Burgers and fries...


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH grilled himself a pork chop. We both had a baked potato and green salad with garlic bread.


----------



## babysteps

Last night, burgers on the grill, mac and cheese, grilled sweet potatoe fries. 

Tonight left overs.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Friday night we put on the Chicken and Biscuit Dinner at church, Sat night we treated ourselves to subs, Sunday night was family night supper at church with leftovers from the dinner, last night was Taco Soup and salad. Tonight we're having potato pancakes with gravy (leftovers from the dinner) with corn on the cob, carrots, and salad.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Son left the freezer door slightly ajar so the meat on the door thawed. We've been eating lots of mutton burgers, but tonight will be lamb chops. I'll serve them with Greek potatoes (boiled then seasoned with olive oil, lemon juice, mustard seeds, oregano, salt & pepper) and salad with greens and radishes from the garden.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Just me since DH has golf league tonight. In keeping with the really tasty gout diet, I'm having a lettuce sandwich and a bowl of fresh strawberries, chased with a cup of cherry juice.


----------



## chickenista

Hot and spicy kielbasa stew over rice.


----------



## cow whisperer

I did meatballs & cut up pieces of sausage in homemade spaghetti sauce, cooked since 9am.... had meatball/sausage subs w/ chedder cheese melted on top.... simple & to the point tonight.... DH is not home yet.... they had hay to get in at work, then DS's car broke down.... He should be on his way soon....


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

I thought I posted this, but apparently I was mistaken 

The night before last, we had roast chicken with butter-baked rice and mixed veggies au gratin, so yesterday, while I was baking, I ripped all the leftover meat off the carcass and made stock from the bones, froze enough of the meat for a chicken pot pie next week, and made chicken fried rice with the remainder of the meat and the rest of the veggies. I added a few eggs, which we have plenty of right now, to stretch it a bit, and served it with homemade focaccia. 

Tonight, we were going to have chicken and noodles from the stock, but instead, I made pho. Next week sometime I'll make that pot pie. Four dinners from one chicken... I'm pretty pleased with myself!


----------



## IMContrary

Steamed fish and steamed broccoli. It was pretty good.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti tonight.


----------



## Evons hubby

I am thinkin about fixin some bbq chicken, fried taters and gravy, and sweet corn. Todays bread bakin day so I may even fix us up some sorta jelly roll fer desert. Hmmm, If I have any maple flavering left I may go with maple bars instead!


----------



## cow whisperer

I have no clue... I have some leftover sauce w/ meatballs & sausage, so maybe we'll just do spaghetti & a salad....


----------



## BlueberryChick

Green beans, collard greens, pears, corn and brownies for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled BBQ chicken, baked potatoes and corn.


----------



## Cathy

Homemade pasta, turkey sausage, with cannellini beans and broccoli.


----------



## chickenista

A cheapy dish with ham chunks, limas, carrots, potatoes and onions with fennel and celery seeds.. really yummy!


----------



## roadless

Pulled pork sandwich, potato salad and baked beans. Strawberry rhubarb sauce over angel food cake with whipped cream.


----------



## Rakkasan

Burgers and salad tonight at Rakkasan and Tiempo's house 

Stewed Rhubarb and vanilla icecream for dessert


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Ham & mushroom pie, salad, french fries and cold beer (for the adults), juice for the minors! Apple cinnamon loaf for dessert.


----------



## Joe123

Wife fixed homemade dumplings for chicken tonight, long with letting chicken boil tohave the nice fresh broth, made homemade tuna mircro salad for tomorrow night supper also fixed a homemade angel food cake with fresh strawberries that just been picked.


----------



## Shepherd

Thick cut Iowa pork chops. YUM.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak, fries and spinach.


----------



## firegirl969

Tonight we are having one dish meal. I have posted the recipe before, but it contains browned ground beef, canned mixed veggies, canned corn, onion, tomatoes, salt/pepper, and elbow macaroni.


----------



## chickenista

Spaghetti with Italian sausage..


----------



## BlueberryChick

We had friends over for dinner and made omelettes from our fresh eggs with fresh cut chives from the herb garden and a sprig of fresh mint in our tea. Heaven!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled cheeseburgers, baked potato, salad, and lemon tea.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We had Welsh Rarebit with salad and strawberry rhubarb pie. After half a slice, DH decided he didn't like strawberry rhubarb pie, so more for me!!


----------



## Murray in ME

We didn't get home until late and didn't feel like cooking much so we just had some hotdogs.


----------



## cow whisperer

Tonight is the birthday dinner for DS, who turns 20 tomorrow.... He picked my homemade pizza....


----------



## firegirl969

I bought a boston butt from the Lyons Club and Food Bank fundraiser. We pick it up already cooked today. I will boil fresh corn on the cob that the grocery store has on sale and cook some baked beans. Fresh watermelon (which was also on sale) for dessert.


----------



## toni48

Steak, baked potato, mixed veggies, salad and warm bread. Bit ole glass of ice tea...


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled veggie pack with carrots, potatoes, onions and squash. DH is grilling a pork chop for himself. I'm still on a meat-free diet. Also having a green salad and breadsticks. Dessert is key lime pie. Iced tea to drink.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Pizza and salad--it's family movie night. We rented _Bedtime Stories_ with Adam Sandler. :cute:


----------



## snowshoehair

Moose backstrap steaks, scalloped potatoes au gratin and mixed veggies.


----------



## Tiempo

Last night I did steak and salad, and for desert vanilla icecream and warm stewed rhubarb over a brownie.

I haven't decided on tonight yet, but the rapini is looking good in the garden, so I'll likely sautee some with garlic to go with whatever meat I do.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Sandwiches and chips left over from the 4-H day at the horse farm. For dessert I made cobbler with the fruit we picked in the country today--a handful of blackberries, six peaches and a plum. Turned out to be a great combination!


----------



## Lolly-Dolly

pulled together leftovers... open faced pulled pork sandwiches over mashed potatoes with brown gravy... mixed veggies on the side


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Stir fry made with some things from the garden and steak: brocolli leaves, cabbage, asparagus, onions, mushrooms.


----------



## Country Lady

We had spaghetti, which DD made, garlic bread, peach cobbler and ice cream, tea and coffee.


----------



## firegirl969

We are camping at my Mom's. My sister is doing the same. It is the first time we have all been together since my Dad's funeral. It is an emotional weekend, but we are getting through it. The men caught some fresh Brim out of Daddy's pond, so we are having fried fish, fried new potatoes, fried yellow and zucchini squash, and hush puppies.


----------



## mamajohnson

Brisket! mashed taters, gravy, fresh bread, and peas.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH grilled up a small marinated steak for himself. We both had a baked potato, small salad and breadstick. Dessert was fresh fruit. Iced lemon tea to drink.


----------



## Murray in ME

Last night we had pork country style ribs baked with barbecue sauce, rice, corn and fresh asparagus.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Last night we had burgers on the barbecue, as we'd been gardening all day, and the last things I felt like doing was cooking 

Tonight is roast pork with rice (used the last of our potatoes this past week), and the last of the frozen mixed vegetables. Vanilla cake for dessert, with saskatoon berries in syrup over it for the menfolk -- I don't eat saskatoons!


----------



## maidservant

I haven't been cooking lately, mom is getting over surgery and lots of people from church have been bringing food. I'm itching to cook! 

I think that tonight we will have orange glazed pork chops with home canned green beans and stewed potatoes. Maybe some of the leftover blueberry upside down cake for dessert! 

Anyone have any good strawberry recipes? We are about sick of them, and I need something to fix that's good, but different. I'm tempted just to juice the ones I have right now and make a slushie! 

Emily in NC


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Strawberry daiquiri's, Maidservant! Slushies for ADULTS


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

You're more than welcome to come, Rose! I don't have strawberries yet, but I do have some canned fruit from last year -- I'm sure we could ad-lib something 

ETA -- I just realized, I still have cranberry juice frozen from last year's overabundance of cranberries! We could do CRANTINIS!!!! Of course, WIHH and Christine in OK would have to join us


----------



## amyd

I just put some stuffed peppers in the oven and made a pasta salad earlier today. We plan to grill some pork steaks today or tomorrow. If we don't grill, we'll have the stuffed pepeprs. If we grill I"ll wrap/freeze the stuffed peppers for another day.


----------



## sssarawolf

We're grilling yak burgers tonight and having a nice salad. With the stove not int he kitchen yet makes cooking tricky lol.


----------



## Tiempo

Linguini and meatballs with rapini sauteed in garlic tonight.


----------



## nwbound

Smoked a brisket, pasta salad, and bread, nothing to heat up the house


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled cheeseburger, baked sweet potato, and small salad. Iced tea and fresh fruit.

On this gout diet, I've been eating a lot of fresh strawberries daily along with drinking a couple of gallons of iced water. That slushie idea sounds really good to me about now.


----------



## BlueberryChick

We're still working on leftover sandwiches from the 4-H day at the horse farm. I'm thinking of putting a chicken in the crockpot with some barbeque sauce for tomorrow.


----------



## Murray in ME

I tested a couple of new recipes tonight. We had Greek Style Grilled Chicken, Mediterranean Style Grilled Vegetable Salad and a pasta salad.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Posting pictures of food that looks that good is evil, Murray. Now I'm all hungry!


----------



## ajaxlucy

OOOooooh, that looks good! Especiallly the veggies.

Yesterday we had lamb spareribs, pasta, and carrots. I forgot to serve the spinach I'd picked.

Today we're going to a friend's house for dinner. I'm supposed to bring dessert, so I made an almond cake. It didn't seem like enough for 12 people, so I made a second one, but forgot to add the flour :doh: I'm going to call one of them "gluten free" and see what happens.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Using up some things in the frig to make refried rice and Indian yellow lentil dal made with carrots, miscellaneous greens from the garden and potatoes. Yogurt for cooling down the dal. Salad if I get some energy.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight we're going to grill a steak and I have potato salad, black bean salad, green salad and corn on the cob to go with it.


----------



## Tiempo

Ohh Murray, that looks delicious!

Tonight I'm making chef salad with baby greens from the garden and home raised hard boiled eggs..yum


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

DS13's favorite dinner tonight: fishcake casserole. Think fish cakes, but instead of flouring and frying them, mixing the ingredients all together, chucking it all it a greased casserole dish and covering with shredded cheese. Bake it for half and hour to 45 minutes, and serve with a salad.

Not my favorite, but it uses up potatoes that might be past perfect.


----------



## Kipper

I had a whole chicken with seasoned butter under the skin cooked on the grill for an hour with baked potatoes also cooked on the grill , brushed with butter and salted and peppered. Was WONDERFUL !:bouncy:


----------



## Joe123

For supper here we had some chicken noodle soup with macaroni cheese bake. With homemade yellow cupcakes with homemade creamcheese frosting.


----------



## jen74145

Roasted a chicken, had summer squash and broccoli with it. I used up a few odds and ends of fruit and a couple of ripe, but still tart plums from our tree in a fruit compote with a bit of ice cream for DH.

I still have a bunch of blackberries, at this point I'll freeze them.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Homemade grilled pizza and fresh fruit salad. Iced lemonade and a brownie for dessert.


----------



## Murray in ME

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Posting pictures of food that looks that good is evil, Murray. Now I'm all hungry!


Sorry about that.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had grilled steak, garlicky cheese grits and spinach tonight.


----------



## Melissa

We had a weiner roast last night. Kadia bought all-beef cheesy hot dogs and they were pretty good, especially with mustard and homemade dill relish. I made potato salad and we had corn on the cob, watermelon, homemade lemonade and Lindsey made brownies.


----------



## Melissa

I love sausage in sauce, I really like it in lasagna.


----------



## Evons hubby

I just brought in our first turnip greens for the year, so will be basing supper around them. Thinking about a hunk of smoked hog jowl Yvonne has stashed away and maybe some hoecakes with lasses and pinto beans.


P.S. Murray.......... postin them kinda pics making me hungry before lunch....that just aint right!!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Tonight I'm making pork and vegetable soup from a pork bone from a roast and dehydrated veg from last year's garden. I'll make fresh biscuits to go with it.

A friend of ours gave us a harrow to drag behind our small tractor, so I'm making a chocolate cake for him -- I guess I'll make one for us while I'm at it


----------



## cow whisperer

I got out some small moose steaks... thinking maybe homemade mac & cheese and green beans along with it...


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH is going to grill a flank steak that's been marinating in the fridge. Also will have mashed potatoes and steamed broccoli.


----------



## chickenista

An andouille sausage dish..tomato based with onions and peppers and carrots..over rice.


----------



## maidservant

With my fiance and I both sick, we had something simple, but still healthy. Salad. Then he had a "college grilled cheese" (toast the bread, insert cheese and microwave), and I had some browned smoked turkey sausage that needed to be eaten.

Emily in NC


----------



## Joe123

Here we had rotisserie chicken, mashed taters, corn and carrots with peas. Tomorrow not sure what to have since church night. 

Emily get well soon... also your fiance....

Emily what you all had for supper sounded really good..


----------



## firegirl969

We had browned hamburger with onion hash over rice and stewed tomatoes.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers on the grill tonight.


----------



## amyd

we're having taco salads tonight.


----------



## cow whisperer

Another cool, drizzly day here in PA... 

Grilled Cheese & Tomato Soup on the menu tonight...


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

I have zero inspiration on dinner tonight. It's supposed to be "bean" night, but I don't have any beans soaked. I think I just don't really want to cook tonight :grump:


----------



## Shepherd

Last night I fixed steam fried chicken breasts in chicken bouillion, rice and green beans. I'll have to peruse the thread to come up with something for tonight. I'm not feeling inspired either Tracy.

*Night before I made sloppy joes.


----------



## simplefarmgirl

just down right pouring here. we have the wood stove going. Pork roast, mashed potatoes,carrots. chocolate cup cakes and ice cream for dessert and a big glass of milk


----------



## thequeensblessing

rose2005 said:


> Why not let everyone help themselves to whatever they can find? Be it cereal, a baked potato, pancakes, waffles, bread and cheese?
> 
> I took an evening off yesterday and the children loved it.
> 
> All those meals that I cook.....and they are happy as can be with a bowl of cereal and some popcorn later.:help:
> 
> Rose


We do this on occasion rose. We call it a YO-YO night. YO-YO= You're on you're own!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Supposed to be yet another grilling affair tonight, but it's raining... hard. I knew I should have dug out that crockpot. 

ok, it's decided. Got some frozen spaghetti sauce out of the freezer to quick thaw and simmer. Will have pasta, salad and garlic bread to go with it.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight is leftover steak and corn-on-the-cob with salad and jello with strawberries for dessert. I'm also trying a new recipe "Apple Rye".


----------



## IMContrary

Leftover chicken parmesan made into a sandwich and either a can of vegetable soup or some fruit.


----------



## tnokie

Meatloaf, hominy,mac and tomatoes,garlic toast. Had a deluge here this afternoon,so now its to wet to do anything outside and too humid,so I'll stay in and do some hand-quilting.and watch the weeds grow in the flower beds!


----------



## Tiempo

Sausage, beef and spinach lasagna, with onions sauteed in butter and then reduced in white wine in the ricotta mix.

Garlic sauteed rapini again, we have a bumper crop this year..although I almost didn't make it as I found a HUGE shed out snake skin in the raised bed :O

I decided to just remove the skin from the rapini patch, harvest from the other side of the patch and wash it REALLY well.

Don't tell DH though 

I did see the snake yesterday when I was putting tomatoes in, it's the biggest garter snake I've ever seen!


----------



## firegirl969

Sheppard's pie and stewed squash and onions.


----------



## sgl42

thai curry with turkey on jasmine rice, washed down with green tea.

--sgl


----------



## chickenmommy

Chicken and dumplings with corn on the cob. No dessert planned. Maybe ice cream.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had baked chicken thighs, rice and asparagus tonight.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Still rainy here so we're having waffles with sausage and applesauce.


----------



## soulsurvivor

One of the small local grocers ran a sale on whole uncut pork loin today, $1.98 lb. So, some of that is what DH is grilling for his supper. I fixed mashed potatoes, and steamed some corn on the cob. Also having fresh strawberries and whipped cream. Iced tea to drink.


----------



## chickenista

Taco salad on a spinach bed!


----------



## dixon_yankee

Creamed hamburger on top of mashed potatoes with fresh garden greeh beans, and some homemade iced tea...


----------



## Murray in ME

We had scrambled eggs, leftover pasta salad and a green salad.


----------



## cow whisperer

Spent the day yesterday outside putting mushroom soil in the garden & flower beds... So come supper time, I had nothing planned (whoops, DH forgave me...)... 

Found a jar of pork I had canned a couple years ago. So we heated that, and I made mashed potatoes and gravy... YUM!!!

Tonight, a friend is taking us out to eat at Fire Mountain... I just printed off a BOGO free coupon for their buffets...


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Upside Down Amish Pizza

I love some type of pizza on Friday night...lets me use up all the "odds and ends" in the fridge.


----------



## amyd

I came across a beef and au jus recipe in my new Taste of Home. It's in the crockpot right now. We'll use up some hot dog buns that need to go.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I love Taste of Home magazine, but our subscription has run out. 

DH is going to grill pork loin again. I'm making Italian Creamy Noodles and breadsticks along with a lettuce/tomato/radish salad. 

I am so craving chocolate though....


----------



## Cindy in NY

We're going to have leftover Italian sausage patties and hotdogs from the grill along with salad. I'm going to fix some fries in my new-to-me $5 toaster oven!:clap:


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken Parmesan over ww spaghetti, brocoli, fresh bread and salad. Thin mints for dessert


----------



## BlueberryChick

DH brought home Bojangles chicken and I heated green beans to go with the chicken and fries.


----------



## chickenmommy

Homemade peperoni pizza. It was extra yummy tonight (or I was extra hungry!).


----------



## firegirl969

I made a stir-fry out of a chuck steak I got marked down at the grocery store for $1.36, a pint jar of my canned chicken, 3 squash, a can of mushrooms, 3 onions, leftover rice and tomatoes, soy sauce and pepper. It is awesome!


----------



## bluesky

We eat very late on Friday nights, often 11 or 12. I just put on boneless chicken breasts, homemade au gratin potatoes, and green beens.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had pork chops, garlic cheese grits and spinach.


----------



## Murray in ME

We didn't feel like cooking after running errands this afternoon so we stopped and bought subs for dinner.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Except for grilled steak, we had leftovers heated up out of the fridge. I had a nice big sink of containers and dishes to wash... whoopee!


----------



## firegirl969

We went to a 7 PM wedding, so we had wedding finger foods.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight we're having Black Bean Tortilla Casserole with salad and a jar of mango chunks that I found at Big Lots.


----------



## chickenista

BBQ chicken and veggie mac and cheese.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Angel hair pasta, tossed with butter shrimp and garlic.


----------



## rafter

We ran the smoker low and slow for 5 hours today and smoked 3 pork roasts and a big pan of beans...ummm, should last several days this week with no cooking. :clap:


----------



## soulsurvivor

We sliced and wrapped 2 more whole pork loins for the freezer and kept out some to put on the grill. Also had baked potatoes topped with sour cream and chopped garden onions. Iced tea to drink.


----------



## Murray in ME

I did some more recipe testing tonight. I made Orzo with Spring Vegetables and Crab, baby greens sauteed with garlic, scallions and sherry vinegar and garlic bread.


----------



## Joe123

Wife didn't cook tonight so we went to Hardzz'es to get supper. Had the 6 buck cheeseburgers,FF an drinks.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Crockpot enchiladas and salad.


----------



## amyd

Thai Turkey Tacos


----------



## saremca

Tonight is pinto beans and rice, collard greens, and cornbread.


----------



## soulsurvivor

This "no meat" diet I'm on has to change. I pulled out some frozen bluegill and going to fry those up tonight. Also having hushpuppies, coleslaw, and baked beans. And I'm going to eat til I pop.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Sausage, biscuits, corn on the cob, and steamed cabbage. Made chocolate chip cookies for dessert. Tasted really good with a big cold glass of milk.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Last night was pork chops done in the oven with potatoes, cauliflower and mushrooms. 

Tonight, pasta salad with fresh biscuits.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was a quick meal of fish stick, french fries, salad, and jello with strawberries. DH has put in a request for spaghetti and meatballs so I'll make meatballs in the crock pot later.


----------



## NEfarmgirl

Homemade chicken and spinich alfredo pizza with some salad on the side.


----------



## fordson major

beef fajitas and since i am having tacos (with lots of hot sauce!) for lunch, this could be a toxic area come midnight!


----------



## chickenista

Um.... I think chicken pot pie.


----------



## Shepherd

Last nigiht I made tacos. Not quite sure what I'll prepare tonight; maybe spaghetti.


----------



## firegirl969

Porcupine balls and stewed squash with onions


----------



## amyd

We're eating out with my dad tonight. Probably the local diner.


----------



## Murray in ME

After we got done working in the garden we didn't feel much like cooking so we had salami and cheese sandwiches.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Last night we had succotash, pears, and cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## amyd

Tonight we're having the Thai Turkey Tacos I was going to fix Monday night. I picked up a can of refried beans when I was in Dollar General too so we'll warm those up to have with them.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Rainy and cool here. Having pinto beans, cornbread and a skillet of fried taters and onions.


----------



## mamahen

mmm, homemade beef taquitos, spanish rice and maybe some salad...

We love, love, love taquitos and they aren't too hard to make.....now I just have to find the recipe for good chicken tamales.....anyone?


----------



## cow whisperer

I have a nice beef roast w/ loads of onions in the crock pot.... I'll boil some potatoes, and heat some corn to go along.... YUMMMM!!!!


----------



## cheryl-tx

Baked Pork Chops with applesauce, Mac & Cheese, Pea Salad and Banana pudding pie for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

:Bawling: I want some Banana pudding pie! I've got to make myself go to the grocery and this craving just might be the extra push and shove I need to get there and restock. Thanks.


----------



## Shepherd

Venison steaks marinated in terriyaki and leftover spaghetti.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH grilled chicken breasts and put BBQ on them. Very tasty. I fixed potato salad and a dish of pickled onions. Iced tea to drink.


----------



## cow whisperer

fried spaghetti.


----------



## chickenista

Homemade pizzas!

What is fried spaghetti? I mean I have an idea, but what is it like?


----------



## stickinthemud

lamb, noodles, corn, celery


----------



## cow whisperer

chickenista said:


> Homemade pizzas!
> 
> What is fried spaghetti? I mean I have an idea, but what is it like?


It was left over spaghetti from yesterday.... so I heated up my cast iron skillet with some butter & dumped in the spaghetti.... let it get warm and toasty.... YUM!!!


----------



## Joe123

Grilled KFC Chicken with sides and fresh watermelon.


----------



## OurLilHomestead

Chicken baked with salsa, brown rice, mixed veggies


----------



## mrpink

cow whisperer said:


> fried spaghetti.




what the heck is fried spaghetti. I love fried foods and have fried everything I can think of, heck as a child I even tried fried sugar but I have never even thought of frying spaghetti.

greg


----------



## Lolly-Dolly

making scotch eggs. don't know what's going with it.. random veggies I guess


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled pork loin, baked sweet potato and corn. Chocolate chip cookies and milk.


----------



## chickenista

Taco salad on spinach!


----------



## cow whisperer

We went to a graduation party for DH's boss' daughter this evening. Had a great time, with WAY TOO MUCH FOOD!!!! 

BBQ, Au gratin potatoes, tons of fresh fruit & veggies, chips, soda, tea, cup cakes, & ice cream. Everything made from scratch....


----------



## Cindy in NY

We're having Cranberry Chicken Salad with green salad and I might boil some red potatoes.


----------



## chickenista

Chicken Sludge.




ok, I will explain.. chicken, onions, brocoli, carrots and peppers in a soup type sauce cooked into with rice... sludge.


----------



## Murray in ME

rose2005 said:


> Tonight we are having
> 
> baked salmon
> steamed new red potatoes with melted butter
> yellow squash, chestnut mushrooms and onions sauteed together.
> 
> Followed by apple and blackburry crumble. (Rehydrated fruits).
> 
> Rose


That sounds delicious Rose. I've been working in the garden and will be going back out in a couple of minutes so I'll probably just make a sandwich later.


----------



## cow whisperer

We are having baked chicken, mashed potatoes, & gravy.... 

Simple and to the point tonight....


----------



## mamajohnson

Here it is 5 pm (or later) I am so totally UN inspired. I can think of nothing to fix. I don't even want to cook, and my stomach is growling like crazy.
Dunno what I will end up with... :shrug:
thnx for listening to my whine!
lol!
(maybe I just need a tad of cheese and crackers to go with my whine? wonder if the kids will go for that?)


----------



## Shepherd

Pizza boats tonight!


----------



## cow whisperer

MIL just called. Fresh strawberry shortcake waiting at her place... We'll be back (good thing she's only 5 houses away, 1/4 mile)....


----------



## firegirl969

Corned beef hash with onions, fried eggs, and grits


----------



## Tiempo

A salad of mixed greens from the garden, letttuces, rustic arugula, spinach with warm garlic vinaigrette and boiled potatoes and sauteed garlic scapes.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was grilled ribeye steak, baked potato with sour cream, and salad of lettuce/radishes/carrot/shredded cheddar. 

Tonight is golf league so DH will eat there. I'll fix myself something - probably a lettuce sandwich and some fresh strawberries. Lemon iced water to drink.


----------



## amyd

Last night I made homemade pizza and even dh agreed it was my best attempt so far. We're trying to find a thin, crispy crust. With a little tweaking I think we've almost got it!

Tonight is taco salads.

Tomorrow will be broccoli and chicken stir fry

Thursday we will have leftovers of the taco salad, stir fry, and some pork loin if there's still any left.

Friday, I'm trying a new recipe for Mongolian Beef.


----------



## cow whisperer

Tonight is...

Broiled Whiting Fish
Homemade Mac & Cheese
Buttered Lima Beans


----------



## firegirl969

We have been putting a little grocery money back to go out to eat. We changed our minds. The local grocery store had farm-raised shrimp and crab legs for 1/2 price and I have some sausage in the freezer, so we decided to splurge and spend our savings and have a low country boil, so tonight is the night! We will add potatoes from the garden and some onions we were given. Yipee!


----------



## Bookwyrm

Venison burger and rice. A one pan meal. I brown the onions, celery and burger, then add rice, brown it, add water and let it simmer until the water is absorbed. I'm big on one pan meals right now.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Hotdogs in crescent rolls, leftover pasta and cheese, fresh pineapple, and salad.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had country style pork ribs, rice and asparagus.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Curried chicken and potatoes, hummus from DD's new cookbook. salad from garden lettuce. Stir fry of things like asparagus and peas from the garden.


----------



## Shepherd

Last night I fixed smoked pork chops, cheesey hashbrown potatoes and bacon flavored green beans.


----------



## chickenista

Last night DH grilled steaks and potaotes with a spinach salad.
Tonight (rather right now) I am baking a ham. Corn on the cob and something or other else.


----------



## Fenrirwulf

Sunday and Monday night was Salmon Alfredo and Caesar Salad.

Last night was Pork Chops and Stuffing, Corn, Green Beans, and Caesar Salad, leftovers from Saturday's lunch.

Tonight will be Chili from a batch a made a couple weeks ago and a salad from garden greens.

We went to the grocery store this weekend and they had boneless pork loin for $1.59, which is the cheapest I have seen it. Brought them home and cut them all into chops, so pork is making a frequent appearance on the menu for the near future. Now to research some new and inventive things to do with it.


----------



## cheryl-tx

Tonight we are having BBQ'd smoked sauage and fried potatoes/onions. I also put together a Lime jello/whipped cream pie on graham cracker crust that is firming up in the fridge now for dessert!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled ham & cheese sandwich, baked squash fixed in microwave, and pineapple salad. Iced tea to drink.


----------



## glazed

Bar-BQ-Chicken and mashed potatoes with a superb side salad.


----------



## cow whisperer

Beef Stroganoff....


----------



## Bookwyrm

Creamy asparagus casserole and boiled eggs with sugared strawberries for dessert.


----------



## Tiempo

Tonight we got together with a couple of friends we haven't seen for a while, so we went out to dinner to celebrate DH's belated birthday (it was Friday, but I was in bed in a back pain induced drugged stupor all day )

I had Tilapia picatta, steak, mashed potatoes, ceasar salad, and as Ty was driving, a couple of glasses of wine. 

We don't eat out much, so it was a nice treat!


----------



## sgl42

homemade whole wheat bread (with a little flax seed), with homemade hummus, a glass of wine, and an apple for dessert.

--sgl


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak, fries, sauteed mushrooms, and asparagus from the garden.


----------



## NEfarmgirl

Last night I made something up I called Cows on a green mountain (Canned beef, canned tomatoes, chopped collards over rice) everyone liked it. Tonight we will have salmon, baked potaoes and salad from what we pick from the garden today. Normally don't do dessert.


----------



## cheryl-tx

Tonight it's breaded pork chops, mashed potatoes and fried okra.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken Fettucine alfredo over homemade noodles, salad, garlic bread. Stir fry of cabbage, peas and asparagus.


----------



## cow whisperer

DH requested a nice big salad for supper tonight.... Nothing else, just salad.... I think I can accommodate him....


----------



## Fenrirwulf

Garden greens salad topped with grilled chicken from a grill-a-thon a couple weekends ago. Pound cake for dessert.


----------



## TRAILRIDER

Tonight I'm making oven friend chicken breast, a new recipe I found. You dip your chicken in butter milk and then in bisquick mixed with dry ranch dressing mix. We'll see how that turns out. Along with buttermilk biscuits and coleslaw. Boy am I hungry!


----------



## NEfarmgirl

TRAILRIDER said:


> Tonight I'm making oven friend chicken breast, a new recipe I found. You dip your chicken in butter milk and then in bisquick mixed with dry ranch dressing mix. We'll see how that turns out. Along with buttermilk biscuits and coleslaw. Boy am I hungry!


I marinate chicken breasts in ranch dressing for about 1/2 hour and grill brushing some of the dressing on as they cook--very good so sounds like your recipe will be good.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Swiss steak, mashed potatoes and baked apples. Iced tea to drink.


----------



## Shepherd

BBQ ribs, baked potatoes, corn.


----------



## cow whisperer

We're going out. Fire Mountain Buffet, for a friends birthday. 

We've got a coupon for BYGO Free for the buffet...


----------



## firegirl969

We are going to camp at the river cause the fish are biting. So this morning, I made homemade spagetti sauce for tonight. We will cook the noodles on the outdoor cooker and make garlic bread and have salad. 

Tomorrow night we hope to have fried fish and fried squash. (I will report back on how well the fish bit.)


----------



## Shepherd

I have NO idea what I'm going to fix for supper. All I have thawed at the moment is about half a pound of ground beef and some bacon. Maybe homemade pizza if I feel up to the challenge. Otherwise it might just be grilled burgers.


----------



## glazed

Homemade Fettucine Alfredo with Rotisserie Chicken ... Tossed Salad with fresh yellow squash chunks ... and garden peas.


----------



## HappyYooper

Hot roast beef & gravy over bread..using up the leftovers tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Sloppy joes on onion buns, baked beans and coleslaw. Strawberry shortcake with lots of whipped topping for dessert. . . very good.


----------



## Tiempo

Left over quiche tonight.

Tomorrow we're having company over, so I'm planning to make rainbow trout with a light cream herb sauce, asparagus, potatoes and a rustic arugula salad.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Had tacos with refried beans and salad.

Rose - Cajun Catfish is what I always have at Cracker Barrel. YUM!!


----------



## Guest

Buffalo burgers.


----------



## NickieL

hot homemade cheesy sausage spinach dip with sourdough LOL


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Don't have to cook today. Finishing the chicken spaghetti alfredo, red beans and rice, collards, potato salad and curried chicken, potatoes and peas.


----------



## cow whisperer

Heading to DH's cousins mountain camp for a spaghetti dinner. 

Were taking a fresh green salad with all the trimmings.


----------



## cow whisperer

We ended up not going anywhere, I worked in the garden while DH mowed, so we are just now sitting down to the wonderful salad I made.


----------



## Ravenlost

Last night we had barbecue chicken that hubby cooked on the grill, mac and cheese and the last of the English Peas from the garden with new potatoes I'd dug up.

Tonight we're having our first head of cabbage from the garden with pork tenderloin (a treat as I rarely buy pork) and leftover mac and cheese.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We're involved in a long process of slowly packing up the house to get ready for laying floors in the entire house. Saving the kitchen for last though. Still, meals aren't quite as usual. Last night was roasted chicken and potato salad from the grocery deli. Tonight is probably somewhat the same.


----------



## cow whisperer

I have tons of salad left over from yesterday. So along with that, DH pulled some chicken out of the freezer. It will just require heating up, it was already cooked (BBQ'd). We'll also heat up some frozen corn.


----------



## cheryl-tx

Last night we had pork roast and rice with gravy. Shredded up the leftover pork roast and making pork enchiladas for dinner tonight, yum!


----------



## Guest

I took a package of turkey thighs out of the freezer last night and put it in the fridge to thaw.

I have no idea what I'm going to do with them.


----------



## NickieL

I don't know. i have so much fresh produce from the garden, its going to be lots of veggies.


----------



## Joe123

Turkey nuggets, chelf salad with homemade salad dressing, fresh fried taters with a nice cold glass of watermelon drink.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night we had Italian sausage links on the grill and salad. I had some leftover rice so I made fried rice with some freshly clipped scapes.


----------



## NEfarmgirl

Last night we had grilled fish, spinach salad and fruited rice. Tonight will be a beef roast, potatoes, carrots and green beans.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled cheeseburgers, salad, and fresh strawberries with vanilla ice cream is on the menu for tonight.


----------



## BlueberryChick

We're going out tonight for DH's grandmother's 93rd birthday. The family is getting together at a great local chicken place.


----------



## mamita

it's just perfect weather here today! breezy, 71, sunshine. so it isn't too hot for the oven, and I have a pork tenderloin roasting with lots of garlic & rosemary on top. I am making garlic mashed potatoes...just 2 cloves of minced garlic all mashed in...going 'light' today. lol buttered corn, and peach applesauce. yesterday we grilled chicken (that I pre-cooked smothered in Italian dressing in the oven) over charcoal with barbecue sauce...major YUM. my son was here for the weekend, so it was a bit of a food fest.  

my pork will leave me with a deep, dark, rich gravy. and I am hungry.........can you tell??


----------



## Joe123

Well for supper wife is fixing fresh corn off the cob for creamy corn, fresh fried okra, homemade honey cornbread an maybe Watermelon Agua Fresca


----------



## Cindy in NY

DH has requested Chicken Pot Pies for supper.


----------



## glazed

Supper Tonight? 

:shrug: I honestly have no idea! :shrug:

We ate soooo much stuff this weekend that I'm STILL stuffed and NOTHING sounds good.


----------



## simplefarmgirl

pork roast (if the oven stays on) mashed potatoes,broccoli,beets.Corn bread, and milk, borwnies or chocolate chip cookies with ice cream for dessert


----------



## cow whisperer

oops, we didn't even time for supper. MIL brought 8 quarts of beautiful strawberries that we made into jam. Worked for about 2 hours, and ended up with about 22 pints of jam!!!!


----------



## Guest

I made "tuna" casserole using turkey meat instead of tuna and dumped a bag of frozen veggies in for good measure.


----------



## firegirl969

We have having VBS at church tonight, as I am teaching, I will catch a bite to eat there. Last night and tonight was hot dogs with chips. DH had corn on the cob I cooked earlier. He is passing a kidney stone, so is not very hungry. The fresh fried fish on Saturday night were just as good as I thought they would be. The men caught enough to have a nice mess for that supper, so share some with a lady we know who loves red breast, and three gallon bag fulls so that we can put on a fish fry for the senior citizens as the center.


----------



## glazed

I ended up sharing a gyro with my oldest daughter ... and I am still stuffed!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Unless there's a rain cancellation, it's golf league night for DH. Just feeding me is no problem. I'll be having a lettuce and carrot salad along with a baked potato and sour cream. Fresh strawberries for dessert. If DH is home, we'll add in spaghetti and garlic bread.


----------



## cow whisperer

We're going to have baked fish, broccoli w/ cheese sauce... not sure what else to go with it.... 

strawberry shortcake for dessert....


----------



## NEfarmgirl

Instead of roast last night we had sausage kabobs with onion, cherry tomatos, mushrooms, and zucchini over rice with a nice salad from the garden on the side. Tonight we will have roast, mashed tators and kohlrobi since it is ready.


----------



## Joe123

We will be having cheeseburgers w/ everything on them, fresh cut fries and cold drinks of sometype not sure on sweeten yet.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Leftover chicken pot pie with salad and fruit salad made with strawberries from the garden.


----------



## Lauren62

Roasted new potatoes, baby zukes, green beans, and fresh albacore that my husband caught. I love when he bags a bunch and then I have plenty to can and then some.


----------



## sgl42

miso soup with homemade tofu.
(haven't figured out a homemade tofu press yet, so the tofu wasn't firm at all.)


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti tonight. I browned some Italian sausages and simmered them in the spaghetti sauce along with some mushrooms, and olives. Yum! We also had some green beans.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It rained out DH's golf game late yesterday, so we ended up having the spaghetti and all the fixins here at home.

Tonight? I honestly don't know yet, but it will be either marinated/grilled chicken breasts or fried froglegs. I've got coleslaw fixed and in the fridge. Will probably cook a skillet of fried potatoes and onions regardless of what meat we have.


----------



## IMContrary

Tonight friends are taking me out to dinner for my birthday. We will go to one of my favorite restaunts, La Parilla in Lawrence, KS. http://www.laparrillalawrence.com/ I may even allow myself a margarita to celebrate turning 50!


----------



## Nomad

I'll be making a one pot meal tonight. I'm not sure of the name but I start with ground beef and add onions, garlic and diced tomatoes to some multi-grain elbow macaroni. It's not too bad.

Nomad


----------



## fordson major

Nomad said:


> I'll be making a one pot meal tonight. I'm not sure of the name but I start with ground beef and add onions, garlic and diced tomatoes to some multi-grain elbow macaroni. It's not too bad.
> 
> Nomad


i know a guy with some hot sauce that would dress that up swell nomad!:banana02:


tonite shrimp and rice, tomorrow shepherds spring farm pie!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Grilled Jerk Chicken, rice cooker spanish rice, cole slaw with tomatoes and Mutties cooked dressing, stir fry of brocoli leaves, carrots and whatever else gets picked. 

I'll post the rice cooker spanish rice on the tightwad tips thread tomorrow. Very cheap and tasty.


----------



## Cindy in NY

IMContrary said:


> Tonight friends are taking me out to dinner for my birthday. We will go to one of my favorite restaunts, La Parilla in Lawrence, KS. http://www.laparrillalawrence.com/ I may even allow myself a margarita to celebrate turning 50!


Happy Birthday!! I've only got a couple months on you!


----------



## Country Lady

DH and I made the best homemade pizza for dinner tonight. He used the bread machine for the crust, then we just piled on what we had on hand. Pasta sauce, red onions, green and red peppers, muchrooms, black olives, and sausage, and mozarella cheese. I think that was all. Anyway, it was so much better than the last one we got at Pizza Hut.


----------



## thequeensblessing

We had country-style rabbit with mashed potatoes and gravy, corn on the cob, homemade french bread, and watermelon for dessert.


----------



## Murray in ME

I tested a new recipe idea tonight. I made a creamy asparagus soup. It came out really nice. We also had some cornbread to go with it.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Murray - your soup looks delicious!! Did you grow your asparagus? My patch was a bust this year. Just got one small picking.

We worked outside till late last night trying to get things done before the rain. We had frozen pizza with salad and jello with strawberries.

Tonight I'm making Apple Cider Goulash with noodles and salad. Since it's raining, I might make some cookies this afternoon.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

I swear I gain weight just LOOKING at Murray's pictures! Goodness, that cornbread looks AMAZING!

I don't know what we're having tonight, yet. I've got to run into the city, so it will depend entirely on what time I get home. 

Last night was chicken & veggie stir fry with rice. DH took the leftovers for his lunch today.


----------



## fordson major

hamburgers tonight and supper ala murray tomorrow! great idea murray! (but ya had to add pix!? now i'll be hongry all day!)


----------



## Nomad

ford major said:


> i know a guy with some hot sauce that would dress that up swell nomad!:banana02:


I think the case and a half of sauce I have sitting here on the floor next to me might be almost enough. [strongsad


Nomad


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Murray: I tried the cream of asparagus soup I made recently as a cold soup and it was sure refreshing in the heat!

Tonight: Pot roast with potatoes and carrots, yellow squash, ratatouille (if I can find eggplant), cole slaw


----------



## chickenista

I had some left over rice in the fridge so I made up something to do with it.
A sauce of mushrooms, onions and peas that is soooo good. I will be maiking that creation again and again. I got a jump in the air and a 'woo hoo!!" from DS.
I did some quick braised cubed steaks to go with.


----------



## Nomad

I made a package of chicken thighs on the grill...only ten thighs...small ones at that, so I had a couple of left over drumsticks from a few nights ago. I cook out there maybe three to four times a week. I also made some potatoes in the oven. I quarter them longway and rub them with olive oil. Then I put them skin side down in a shallow pan and sprinkle with garlic powder and season salt. Fairly tasty. I was too lazy to make a vegetable, but I had some radishes with my meal as I do just about every day.

Nomad


----------



## Shepherd

Hotter than blazes here the last 2 days so for supper tonight we had cold roast beef sandwiches and cottage cheese. Oh man that hit the spot.


----------



## soulsurvivor

:Bawling: I want to eat soup and cornbread at Murray's! Gosh, that looks good.

Supper tonight was grilled steak, baked sweet potato, salad greens with radish and onion, and a skillet of fried apples.


----------



## Murray in ME

Cindy in NY said:


> Murray - your soup looks delicious!! Did you grow your asparagus? My patch was a bust this year. Just got one small picking.



Thank you. Yes, the asparagus is ours. It's doing pretty well this year.


----------



## Murray in ME

Tracy Rimmer said:


> I swear I gain weight just LOOKING at Murray's pictures! Goodness, that cornbread looks AMAZING!



My mom made the cornbread. It was delicious. She's the baker in the family. I can bake but I hate to.


----------



## Murray in ME

soulsurvivor said:


> :Bawling: I want to eat soup and cornbread at Murray's! Gosh, that looks good.


Come on over anytime. There's always plenty. In case you decide not to make the trip from KY, here's the recipe. It's really quick and easy.

Creamy Asparagus Soup

2 Tbsp. Olive oil
1 large onion, chopped
4-6 cloves garlic, chopped
2 lbs. Asparagus, tough ends removed, chopped
Â½ tsp. Dried oregano, crumbled
Â½ tsp. Dried thyme, crumbled
Â½ C. white wine
3 C. chicken broth
Â½ C. grated Parmesan cheese
1 C. cream

Heat the oil in a large pot over medium-high heat. Add the onion and saute until the onion has softened. Add the garlic and saute for 1-2 minutes more. Add the asparagus, oregano and thyme. Season lightly with salt and pepper and saute for another minute or two. Add the wine and cook, stirring often, until the wine has reduced by Â¾. Add the chicken broth. Cover the soup, reduce the heat to low and simmer until the asparagus is very tender, about 15-20 minutes. Stir in the Parmesan cheese.
Puree the soup until smooth with an immersion blender or, in batches if necessary, in a blender or food processor. Return the pureed soup to the heat and add the cream. Stir until well blended and hot.

Serves 4-6


----------



## fordson major

gee, that sounds as good as it looks good murray!


----------



## cow whisperer

Last night I ended up with a houseful... MIL had supplied me w/ 4 beef steaks, for DH, myself, her, & her best friend.... well our DS18 showed up, and a friend of DH's.... So I pulled out a jar of venison.... So we ended up having broiled steaks & fried potatoes.... DS & our friend had fried potatoes & heated up canned venison....

Have no clue about tonight....


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is grilled salmon, baked potato with sour cream and chives and corn salad. Iced lemonade to drink.


----------



## Joe123

No supper ideas from wifey yet. So HOT today not in the mood for eatting. May just do without.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tuna salad subs with fries and salad.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Pho--Vietnamese beef noodle soup, roast beef, freshly picked yukon gold potatoes cooked with green beans (and one okra), ratatouie (sp?) (with fresh zukes and yellow squash)


----------



## DaleK

Rocket fuel.

Chili cheese dogs with a side dish of beans and weiners.

Gonna be some interesting diapers in the morning.


----------



## RideBarefoot

Shish kabobs on the grill made up of red and yellow peppers, onions, new red potatoes, peaches, cherry tomatoes, and grilled corn on the cob on the side. YUM! 

And Pinot Grigio.


----------



## Murray in ME

ford major said:


> gee, that sounds as good as it looks good murray!


Thank you.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had grilled cheese sandwiches and tomato soup tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is grilled cheeseburgers with lettuce, tomato and onion. Also having homemade potato salad. Iced tea. Frozen banana pops dipped in chocolate for later.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We spent 4 hours today stacking wood so we ordered pizza for dinner!


----------



## chickenista

Pork ribs with red onions and red peppers.. been simmering low all day. Mashed potatoes and green beans


----------



## Country Lady

Our daughter cooked a delicious dinner for us this evening. She had pork ribs cooked in the crockpot with bbq sauce/apricot preserves, potato salad, roasted vegetables, lemon bars and iced tea. This was her Father's Day gift to DH. She doesn't cook much, but she really did good with this one.


----------



## cow whisperer

Last night was homemade potato wedges & fried sausages w/ peppers & onions....

Tonight DH's best friend bought us pizza....


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

For Fathers Day: Sirloin Steaks, baked potato, salad and vegetable undecided. Strawberry shortcake for dessert!


----------



## cow whisperer

We did breakfast instead of a big supper tonight.... so we had...

scrambled eggs, biscuits w/ sausage & country gravy, and fried potatoes.... w/ orange juice & coffee....


----------



## chickenista

Chicken something.. I butchered the other day and slow cooked one of them until the meat fell off the bones.. or rather the bones fell out of the meat.. yummy.


----------



## Chandler

Tonight we are having pork chops and stuffing, steamed broccoli, homemade bread and a salad from our garden. We're going to finish it off with a layer cake with homemade chocolate icing. I can barely wait!


----------



## cow whisperer

Ended up doing a nice supper anyhow tonight....

Baked BBQ chicken, homemade baked potato wedges, corn, green beans, & homemade bread....


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat

Stuffed Shells - stuffed with home made goat cheese (3 types = ricotta, mozzarella and Parmesan) and spinach in a tomato sauce with garlic bread and a tossed salad.

Home made peach cobbler with whipped cream.

Large glass of iced well water - nothing better than my straight from the well water.


----------



## Shepherd

Grill burgers and potato salad.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti and a salad.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Moussaka, greak salad, garlic bread.


----------



## nandmsmom

Tonight is potstickers and eggrolls. DH will be in heaven.


----------



## cow whisperer

I haven't even thought about supper yet.... it's so nice outside, I've not been in the house much.... Maybe we'll just have a fresh salad,....


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is leftover smoked pork on onion buns with a stuffed baked potato. Lots of crunchy new onions chopped up to spread on top of all that sour cream... hurry up supper.


----------



## Murray in ME

I tested a couple of new recipes tonight. I made Filipino style braised chicken thighs and parmesan/garlic rice. They came out pretty good. Just a little tweaking and they'll be where I want them. We also had some spinach.


----------



## NEfarmgirl

We will have pork roast, peas and new potatoes, and ?


----------



## cheryl-tx

Last night we had Bacon Cheeseburgers, Tater-Tots and Peach Cobbler.
Tonight it will be spaghetti with meatballs, garlic rolls and more peach cobbler.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was Spicy Sausage and Beans in the crock pot with salad and jello with strawberries.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's golf league night, so just me and the rest of this fresh strawberry shortcake. I'm going to finish up some leftovers in the fridge.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers tonight.


----------



## Jackie

Okay, I just have to brag! lol! We just recently moved to a town fairly north and it turns out you can catch fish out of the creek just outside of town. So basically, I can leave my apartment drive 3 miles and catch fish! I don't have a license yet, but my man got one. He caught us two BIG jacks in under an hour. So that's what we had for supper. Fresh caught fish. It's been about 7 years since I ate fresh caught fish. I want to get my license now and get brave so I can start getting us some free supper while my man is off on the rigs. The cutting them up has me a bit freaked.


----------



## sgl42

te maki zushi (hand roll sushi)

sushi rice (half white, half brown), sashimi grade yellow fin tuna from grocery store, avacado, english cucumber from farmer's market (firmer, smaller seeds than regular cukes), wrapped in nori (paper-like sheets of dried seaweed), dipped in soy sauce and wasabi, with green tea to wash it down. yum.

--sgl


----------



## manygoatsnmore

We had cheesy Italian shells, fresh snowpeas (our first picking from the garden this year!), with fresh strawberries from the garden for dessert. Mmmm.


----------



## cow whisperer

Last night we had canned venison & potatoes.... (something quick & easy since DH worked late)....

Tonight will be lasagna & a fresh salad....


----------



## firegirl969

Just DH and I for supper, so we are having steak with onions and mushrooms and garlic mashed potatoes with fresh peaches for dessert.


----------



## TSYORK

Had lots of green beans and pickles to can, so it was takeout pizza. Not my favorite, but will do in a pinch, I guess....


----------



## BlueberryChick

Chicken nuggets, corn on the cob, fresh tomatoes and cucumbers, tea to drink.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled flat iron steak, Italian noodles, wilted lettuce salad, and grilled french bread sticks. Iced tea to drink.


----------



## NEfarmgirl

Grilled chicken, potato salad, lettuce salad and some fruit.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Sloppy joes, baked beans and coleslaw. Lemonade to drink.


----------



## unregistered29228

Tuna salad on toast with green beans from the garden, cantaloupe for dessert and milk to drink.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Breaded porkchops in a tomato, basil, mushroom sauce. Green beans with freshly dug new potatoes, salad with vinaigrette.


----------



## sgl42

red potatoes w/ italian sausage.

a side dish of anaheim peppers stuffed with diced jalapeno peppers, cream cheese, and mozzarella cheese, dipped in batter and fried. 

washed down with cabernet sauvignon. and still washing--whee !!

--sgl


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak, fries, beet greens and a salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

With heat index in low 100s everything is on the grill - shrimp, potato/onion pak, and corn on the cob. Strawberry milkshakes for later.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night we did speed mowing and got the back grass done before it rained. Had fish sandwiches, fries, and salad for supper. Did another speed sesson tonight to get the front mowed. I tried to convince DH to have a bowl of cereal and some cantalope for supper but he wasn't buying it! So, we're having BLT's with baked beans (out of a can) and salad.


----------



## cow whisperer

Last night was BBQ'd chicken in the crock pot.... and I heated some corn....

Tonight is left over lasagna....


----------



## ostrichlady

Tonight meatloaf and mashed potatoes and gravey and corn and tomato salad that has fetta cheese on it.


----------



## Cindy in NY

I found the giant tortillas at the store so we are having Taco Salads tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Busy day so had a grilled ham & cheese and chips. Iced tea. Vanilla ice cream with fresh strawberries.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had ham steak, fries and spinach.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I've got chicken marinating in the fridge ready to throw on the grill when DH gets home. I'm so hungry! Also having mashed potatoes and lima beans. Along with that, I'm grilling fresh sourdough bread topped with pepperjack cheese. We're not counting calories tonight.


----------



## chickenista

Split pea soup to use some leftover ham. With onions, carrots and potatoes.


----------



## Cindy in NY

As long as it doesn't storm, we're going to have steak on the grill with corn on the cob. I've already made Dill Potato Salad and fruit salad with cantalope, watermelon, cherries, grapes, strawberries, and blueberries.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Venison roast in the slow cooker with onions, garlic and blueberry wine. Fresh spinach from the garden, and a few tiny, baby new potatoes


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Grilled chicken with a chili lime marinade, pasta salad, yellow squash casserole, cowboy beans. Lemonade pie for dessert


----------



## BlueberryChick

We had supper at church. VBS (Vacation Bible School) week they provide a meal for everyone, not just snacks. Tonight was spaghetti and garlic bread.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had pork chops, spaghetti and beet greens.


----------



## summerdaze

I made 15 bean soup day b/4 yesterday, and I'm pretty sure that's what it's gonna be tonight. I hit the jackpot by finding a bag in the back of the freezer that had pureed various toms from my garden last year along with onions, gr peppers, and fresh corn in it. It is wonderful in my big pot of bean soup! I also added a few chunks of potatoes to it.
I might whip up some cornbread today to go along with it. yum


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was grilled cheeseburgers with lettuce and onion. Made a skillet of fried potatoes and onions. Had sliced canteloupe as dessert.


----------



## unregistered29228

Tonight was tuna salad on toast with tomatoes, spinach, and cucumbers from the garden. We like simple meals using garden produce in the summer.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had chicken soup and bisquits.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night I crisped an extra large tortilla in the oven then topped it with refried beans, leftover taco meat, salsa, pepper jack cheese and olives. Baked for a few minutes and topped with chopped lettuce and tomato. Yummy Mexican pizza!


----------



## cheryl-tx

Tonight we are having Hamburger Helper, a new flavor I have never tried, Cheesy Ranch Burger, you add mayo in the final step, hope it's good. Also buttered corn and a vanilla pudding pie for dessert.


----------



## Shepherd

Cindy in NY said:


> Last night I crisped an extra large tortilla in the oven then topped it with refried beans, leftover taco meat, salsa, pepper jack cheese and olives. Baked for a few minutes and topped with chopped lettuce and tomato. Yummy Mexican pizza!


YUM! That sounds delish. I will probably fix grilled burgers and corn on the cob that I got at the store.


----------



## Ol Tex

Cucumber/onion/tomato salad dressed w/seasoned rice wine vinegar and evoo, grilled salmon w/sea salt and lemon pepper, baked potatoes w/butter, sour cream, and green onions, cantaloupe 1/2's filled with fresh berries 'n cream for dessert, all washed down with ice cold sweet tea.
Mmmmmmmmm!! Life is good!
John :cowboy:


----------



## white eagle

Footlong slaw dogs with bread & butter pickles long with fresh watermelon.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Leftovers tonight - a tiny bit of steak with baked beans, dill potato salad, and green salad. Jello with strawberries and cherries for later.


----------



## Shepherd

Well DH treated me by bringing supper home... fried chicken dinners.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Weather is some cooler and I didn't mind cooking inside. Had country fried steak, mashed potatoes, white gravy, green beans, and cornbread. Mixed fruit salad of canteloupe, strawberries and bananas. Golf league tonight, so DH and I ate later than usual. Also ate more than usual. Due to illness, DH has lost 12 lbs, so I'm trying to plump him back up.


----------



## fordson major

BBQ chicken! tonight is a community fund raiser so we and a bunch of friends are sitting back here at the farm to eat, then going off to the fire works at the community center later!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Cooler weather today and looking like rain, so I have a small roast with potatoes and carrots simmering in the crockpot. Leftover cornbread and more fresh fruit salad will complete the supper meal for us.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Blueberries have been on sale here so we are having blueberry pancakes with sausage and fruit salad.


----------



## sewsilly

A wee little meatloaf, buttered noodles and steamed broccoli.

Home alone this week, cooking for one. I've been strangely better at it than I thought... making two servings and taking one for lunch the next day. I work at a remote state park, so if you don't take it with you, you'll not have lunch of any sort.

Last night I made salmon patties, baked a sweet potato and greenbeans from the garden.

dawn


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

Finally homemade vegetable soup,all out of the garden except the pork seasoning meat,cornbread and iced tea. gooood!:dance: EB


----------



## chickenista

Bone in pork roast a la crockpot, mashed potatoes and slaw (no vinegar) with cabbage from the garden.


----------



## cow whisperer

Seems it's been a few days since I updated here...

Saturday; We had all the kids, MIL, SIL, & nephew here.... it was chicken & potatoes on the grill....

Sunday; We had a cookout with some great "city" friends at their cabin down the road.... steak, chicken, mac salads, baked potatoes, corn on the cob, plus lots more....

Monday; was a simple meal... soup & sandwiches (our only evening alone)....

Tuesday; we went to the local carnival.... DH ate 2 helpings of fries & hot dogs and a slice of pizza.... I was so busy enjoying our "step" granddaughter that I forgot to eat....

Last night; I fried some chicken thighs & made a huge salad.... 

I have no idea about tonight yet....


----------



## soulsurvivor

I have small portions of grilled steak and fresh veggies that I'm going to use to make a stir fry to serve over brown rice. Along with that I'm grilling sourdough bread topped with a blend of cheddar and swiss cheese. Iced tea to drink.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was fried fish, coleslaw, and baked beans. Strawberry shortcake with whipped cream for dessert. Iced tea to drink.

Hope everyone has a happy 4th tomorrow!


----------



## sgl42

homemade whole wheat tortillas, with refried black beans.
--sgl


----------



## Shepherd

Oh Rose, that sounds like a delightful weekend!!!!!

Say did you ever reply to our requests about buying bulk online in that other thread? (ETA) The thread about the large sugar purchase.

I wasn't feeling good today so we had grilled hot dogs and potato salad. Tomorrow we have steaks thawed to prepare.


----------



## cow whisperer

Yesterday we had a cookout @ MIL...
Steaks, hamburgers, Potato Salad, baked beans, pickles, etc....
Homemade ice cream & brownies (that I made from scratch)....

Today we'll probably do simple sandwiches or a "fend for yourself" day.... I have raspberries to turn into jam & potatoes to start canning....


----------



## soulsurvivor

Later supper and had spaghetti and garlic bread with a green salad. Iced tea. Layered yogurt parfaits for dessert.


----------



## amyd

Tonight after work we're taking dd to camp for the first time. We'll probably grab some Arby's or Wendy's on the way.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night we did Rosemary Lemon Chicken on the grill along with some grilled tortillas with cheese. Also had corn, green salad, and for dessert, fruit salad with raspberries from the garden.


----------



## cow whisperer

I've got steak out.... Not sure if it's from beef, deer, or moose (we have all 3, LOL)....

I'll probably throw it in the slowcooker (it's a little freezer burnt).... maybe with some potatoes since I am canning more today....


----------



## chickenista

Pulled porkbutt bbq sandwiches. I put onions, grated carrots and peppers in with the bbq so it it somewhat healthy ...and fries.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Meatballs in spaghetti sauce, green beans and Naan bread. 

The Hungarian neighbors must think we are seriously afraid of vampires....the garlic smell coming out of our house is strong and wonderful!!!!


----------



## hmsteader71

I think we are going to have spaghetti and garlic bread tonight. I have round steak laid out to cube up for Royal Round Steak tomorrow night. We'll probably do scalloped potatoes and peas with it. Don't know yet if we'll have dessert or not. We are all needing to lose some weight.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Chicken sausage, corn on the cob and fresh tomatoes.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We're having Sloppy Joes with fries and salad.


----------



## cow whisperer

Cindy in NY said:


> We're having Sloppy Joes with fries and salad.


Yum. That sounds good....


----------



## firegirl969

We got alot of Pizza Hut pizza donated to the senior center today, so I brought home some of the excess with a box of buffalo wings. We are having that tonight.


----------



## toni48

Marinated salmon and a nice salad with homemade blue cheese dressing.


----------



## Murray in ME

I've been doing some more recipe testing. Saturday night we had meatloaf with mushrooms and Parmesan and cheesy baked spinach and mushrooms.


----------



## Murray in ME

Last night was more testing. We had seared steak, sour cream and scallion mashed potatoes and broccoli and cheddar souffle.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Murray , you are killin' me! Talent! Talent! Talent!

I made a quick skillet ziti with ww penne, fresh picked yellow squash cooked and mashed with vidalia onions and carrots I thinned from the garden, salad, garlic bread.


----------



## cheryl-tx

Murray, that all looks delicous, especially the broccoli and cheddar souffle! 

Yesterday we had Tortilla Soup, fried up some corn tortillas and made some Guacamole.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It was late when I got home and DH had fried chicken breasts and mashed potatoes ready. All I had to do was fix the white gravy and bake a can of biscuits. 

Tonight is golf night for DH, so I'll be scrounging whatever I can find hidden in the fridge for myself.


----------



## Cindy in NY

It's cool and rainy (surprise!) here today so I'm thinking about making Beef Soup with Rivels and salad for dinner. If I have some gumption, I'll make some rolls; if not, I'll make Cheddar Bay Biscuits.

Murray - the broccoli and cheese souffle looks great!


----------



## hmsteader71

Yep, we are having royal round steak, scalloped potatoes (homemade), peas or carrots (haven't decided which yet-maybe corn on the cob) and maybe dinner rolls.


----------



## Murray in ME

Thank you for the kind words ladies. When I get the broccoli and cheddar souffle recipe tweaked a bit more and written up, I'll post it here for you.

We're having ham steak, baked potatoes and carrots tonight.


----------



## cow whisperer

Supper kinda fell into my lap today... LOL....

The neighbor has several gallon zip lock bags of ham bean soup from the 4th.... She gave me 1.... it was GOOD.... it fed DH, myself, MIL, SIL, & nephew.... plus I have some for lunch tomorrow....


----------



## BlueberryChick

Roast beef (crockpot), rice, gravy and green beans.


----------



## firegirl969

Hot pickled sausage, stewed tomatoes on rice, stewed squash and onion, sliced cucumber


----------



## amyd

We roasted a couple of whole chickens on the grill last night. We'll have chicken tonight with roasted broccoli and mashed potatoes.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Some friends gave us some bass, so those are soaking in the fridge. I think we're going to try grilling them in a fish basket, just as a change from deep frying. I'm going to make cornbread and I need to get off here and go make the coleslaw and get that in the fridge.


----------



## cow whisperer

I have no clue what we're having tonight.... DH had to be to work @ 5am and he is probably working late ( had a 2 hour drive to put an unloader in a silo, then back to the farm to finish hay)....

I was thinking of ordering subs.... but don't feel like wasting the money.... I'll figure something out....


----------



## BlueberryChick

Frozen pizza and pineapple chunks 

The kitchen was still over taken by the applesauce making mess.


----------



## cheryl-tx

We are having pan fried steaks and hashbrowns.


----------



## hmsteader71

We had pensey supper and cornbread with lemonade to drink.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We had leftover beef soup with salad and rolls. I had some expired things that I needed to use - chocolate cake mix, caramels, and sweetened condensed milk. I found a recipe for Caramel Fudge Cake to use them up. It was decadent!!


----------



## NorCalChicks

Tonight will be chuck roast, mashed potatoes and salad!


----------



## unregistered29228

Tonight I went all out - steamed artichokes, homemade dinner rolls, wild rice with mushrooms, and broiled salmon. There wasn't a scrap left over for the chickens!


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Came here looking for inspiration. Even after reading all these wonderful dinner ideas, I have no idea what to cook.........think I'm just burned out. Wonder if the family would mind if we just skipped dinner tonight?


----------



## Murray in ME

We had fried egg, sausage and cheese sandwiches.


----------



## fordson major

rabbit pie! then blue berry trifle cake for dessert!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled Polish sausage and onions. Also grilled a veggie pak of red skin potatoes, yellow squash with garlic and butter. Dessert was pink lemonade frozen pops.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers tonight.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night DH had grilled salmon with lemon pepper and I had grilled catfish with cajun seasoning (have to remember to go easy on that one!!). I made him a baked potato and a baked sweet potato for him.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is the diet breaker. I've been good as long as I can stand it. Having fried fish, macaroni & cheese, green beans cooked with lots of ham grease, and fried cornbread. Chocolate layer cake with chocolate fudge icing and vanilla ice cream. I already know I'm going to sleep good tonight.


----------



## Murray in ME

Tonight was steak, baked potatoes and spinach.


----------



## cow whisperer

Last night we had baked chicken, mashed potatoes w/ gravy, & fresh green beans....


----------



## nwbound

tonight is chili and pasta.


----------



## IndyGardenGal

We had venison stew and homemade buttermilk bread.

I've got 25 lbs of peaches I'll be canning and freezing tonight, so we may have a homemade pie as well.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled hot dogs topped with leftover coleslaw = slawdogs, chips and baked beans. Left over fudge cake and a scoop of vanilla ice cream for dessert.


----------



## jamala

tonight we had homemade sweet and sour chicken with brown rice


----------



## firegirl969

Tacos


----------



## Evons hubby

We ate pretty much out of our garden this evening. New red taters and peas in cream sauce, fresh sweet corn, and salad.


----------



## Murray in ME

We went to my sister in law's for a cookout. We had grilled chicken, potato salad, peas and rice.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Steak, potato salad, pasta salad, green beans, squash. Most from our garden and farm.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We had a big lunch at a neighbor's BBQ so for dinner we had small chef salads & cheese quesadillas with fruit salad later.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is marinated grilled pork loin, creamy Italian noodles, lettuce and tomato salad, and garlic bread. Strawberry shortcake and whipped topping for dessert.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Lunch was our big meal today--chicken sausage, rice and gravy, and eggplant, tomatoes and cucumbers from the garden.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti and garlic bread tonight.


----------



## mamita

so beautifully cool here today, so I'm making meatloaf. (sort of feels like fall, so that calls for comfort food!) cabbage & noodles (haluski/haluska depending on how you spell it) corn-on-the-cob, and maybe a peach cobbler (depending on how busy the day gets, but at least peaches) watermellon goes with every meal here during the summer, and I have a particularly sweet one this time....yum...I have a little watermellon addiction!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Love this weather! Having grilled flank steak, grilled onions and squash, and a fresh baked cherry pie for later.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Fixing Italian sausage patties and hotdogs on the grill with salad. I meant to open a jar of dilly beans the other day and accidentally opened a jar of plain wax beans. I'm going to saute them with onion and garlic.


----------



## BlueberryChick

BBQ-potato-chip chicken, mashed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## ronbre

chicken breast, mushrooms, onion, sauteed in butter, frozen peas and cooked rigatoni, milk, flour and seasonings to make a sauce..yum


----------



## chickenista

Baked chicken breasts with brocoli in wild rice.


----------



## Tiempo

Left over veggie pizza.

I need to get my energy back.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Yesterday was quesadillas made from Sat's grilled steak.

Tonight was sauteed veggies fresh from the garden (changes with what is growing now) served with ww pasta and parmesan cheese. Basically, onions, garlic powder, red pepper flakes, zucchini, spinach mustard, the last little bit of grilled steak and a handful of beans. With that was fresh cuke/onion/tomato vinaigrette and fresh from the garden squash casserole.


----------



## firegirl969

Broiled slices of ham and cheese quesadillas


----------



## jamala

tonight we had squash fritters with fresh squash from the garden, creamed corn, chicken spagetti, and green beans


----------



## moldy

Choice of homemade mac and cheese with some leftover chicken and ham or bacon cheeseburger rice.


----------



## ronbre

bad ...fried food..home french fries, including sweet potatoe fries and chicken wings.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Red beans and rice with smoked sausage, a mixed greens salad, and italian bread. Yummmm.

Pix


----------



## glazed

Today is fried chicken tenders, butter-chunked red potatoes, fresh green beans, homemade gravy, and a tossed salad ... yummy!


----------



## nandmsmom

Made some pizza. Part of it was cheese only, part was pepperoni and then for hubby and I we had pepperoni, peppers and onion. Yum.


----------



## Murray in ME

We're having cheeseburgers tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Golf night for DH so just me. I had to go and make blueberry muffins and instead of waiting to eat them for breakfast, I slathered on butter and ate 4 tonight. . . and yes, I'm still awake at midnight. Too much sugar for supper.


----------



## NEfarmgirl

Last night we had cheeseburger meatloaf, potato chip potatoes, salad and lemon zucchini cake for dessert. We will have meatloaf sandwiches for lunch. Dinner tonight will probably be spaghetti squash with meat sauce and garlic bread.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Fried salmon patties on onion buns, bbq baked beans, lettuce with sliced hard boiled eggs and ranch dressing.


----------



## Shepherd

Spaghetti last night and italian sausage sandwiches tonight.


----------



## sgl42

oxtail soup. first time i've ever had it or ever made it. i'd seen raves about it various places, and the farmer's market grass-fed beef seller had one a few weeks back. 

it was ok, but like many things that get raved about, it's hard to live up to when expectations are so high. 

--sgl


----------



## toni48

Shrimp salad with homemade blu cheese dressing.


----------



## Evons hubby

Last night was fried taters n gravy, grilled chicken, sweet corn. Its still early yet, havent given much thought to supper tonight. Maybe a tenderloin and some new lil red taters and peas.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night we did burgers on the grill and topped them with swiss and bacon. Had salad and corn. Tonight we'll have the kielbasa that I cooked on the grill last night.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

We had grilled burgers last night, too. Tonight, I think we'll have fried rabbit. I have two rabbits in the freezer that need to be used up before the new ones go to freezer camp


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Curried veggies and rice with grilled chicken (marinated in a mixture of bbq sauce and wing sauce). The curried veggies and rice was done in the crockpot and was made with onions, celery, yellow lentils and handfuls of whatever I picked in the garden (green beans, a zucchini, a yellow squash). Served with a dollop of yogurt.


----------



## amyd

Garlic and herb turkey burgers, grilled zucchini, sliced cucumbers, tossed salad


----------



## firegirl969

Broiled pork chops with lemon pepper on them, grilled vidalia onions, tiny tim plum tomatoes with italian dressing on them, brown and serve rolls (50 cents a pkg at the IGA)


----------



## NEfarmgirl

After baking bread and canning beans today we are having baked beans, barbeque sandwiches and salad.


----------



## chickenista

A baked/smoked ham, corn on the cob and green beans with browned potatoes.
Apple pie in the oven.. I had a wild hair.

grooooannn.. I am too full. DS 'had' to finish my bit of pie....


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled hamburgers on bun with lettuce, tomato, onion and mustard. Banana pudding for dessert.


----------



## cow whisperer

I made pork chops & fried potatoes.... Was really yummy!!!!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken salad made with hardboiled eggs, onion, celery, curry and apples on tortillas. Cucumber slices too.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak, potato salad and sauteed zucchini.


----------



## cow whisperer

Tonight we'll be eating out... we're headed to a concert @ Hershey Park.... (our little present to ourselves. Bought the tickets back in February w/ our tax money.)


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Pot roast in the crockpot, hashbrown casserole, freshly picked green beans, salad with fresh cukes and tomatoes.


----------



## toni48

chicken strips and potato wedges.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is pulled pork bbq on bun, corn on the cob, and leftover baked beans. Sliced canteloupe for dessert.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had baked chicken thighs, rice and green beans.


----------



## hotzcatz

Fried rooster, mashed white potatoes, squash, wheat bread and ice cream.


----------



## firegirl969

Fried pork chops, succotash over rice, sliced cucumbers and tomatoes, rolls


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Grilled jerk chutney glazed chicken, pasta salad with tomatoes, brocolli and cauliflower, carrot and cuke sticks, squash.


----------



## chickenista

Either homemade pizzas or something with gnocchi and spinach chicken sausage...


----------



## cheryl-tx

Easy dinner of sorts tonight, fish sticks and tater-tots


----------



## soulsurvivor

Spaghetti sauce made with Italian sausage, pasta, lettuce & tomato salad with blue cheese dressing, and garlic bread.


----------



## MorrisonCorner

Well hun...

Tonight I had watermelon from Costco, brie, crackers, and a bakery confection which actually looked better than it tasted.

Last night I had popcorn and broccoli. 

The night before I did have a lamb chop... and a handful of raw sugar peas from the garden.


----------



## Evons hubby

I am putting a roast in the crockpot, with some new taters, carrots and a couple of onions in there with it and let it simmer all day.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Yesterday was a very busy day so we had fish "sammiches" (as DH calls them!) with fries and salad. Not sure about tonight, probably something on the grill.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I agree Rose, that roast supper sounds real good. We're just a tad on the nippy cool side of weather here in Ky this weekend. It's hard to believe it's the middle of July.

DH is in a golf tournament this afternoon and they're all being fed afterwards, so me and mine are making sure the cat and dog are fed and then scrounging up something just for me. First thing I made was my comfort food of chocolate brownies. Now I've got a tuna noodle/potato chip casserole baking in the oven. Life may not be real exciting, but it sure is comfortable.


----------



## chickenista

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I am putting a roast in the crockpot, with some new taters, carrots and a couple of onions in there with it and let it simmer all day.


Same here!
Taters, parsnips, carrots, onions and maybe a handful of green beans at the end and some tomatoes to cook into a sauce that clings to the veggies...


----------



## Cindy in NY

We're doing shish-kabobs on the grill with rice and salad.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had pork chops, a little leftover spaghetti and spinach.


----------



## DairyGoatSlave

i had half a pp and j.


----------



## cow whisperer

Yesterday morning DH and I cleaned out the freezer (boy do we need meat, LOL)... We found a deer shoulder in a garbage bag.... I had completely forgotten all about it when a friend gave it to us.... It was pretty freezer burnt, but I decided to cook it up anyhow (figured it could always become dog food).... but it was DELICIOUS..... I also fixed mashed potatoes w/ gravy, and fresh green beans.....


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Saw some good prices on pork chops the other day. Now that I see what you are cookin', I wish I'd bought em'.

Today it's gado gado with what is coming in in the garden plus some things to use up in the frig : greens, green beans, cabbage, squash, zuke, onions, brocolli and mushrooms. And grilled chicken and spinach salad.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Last night was fried chicken, with curried rice and fresh swiss chard from the garden. I still have no oven, so I couldn't do my normal Sunday roast, but the boys didn't seem to mind the platter of fried chicken 

Tonight will be chicken vegetable fried rice with the leftovers from last night and a few fresh veg from the garden. The peas are coming in now, and I have plenty of chard, onions and spinach. Beans will be starting soon, too, but not today


----------



## Shepherd

Baked ham, cheesy hash brown potato casserole, green beans.


----------



## soulsurvivor

The only veggie I like overcooked and mushy is green beans. No way can I stand a crunchy bean. So, I cooked a pot of green beans today with some country ham scraps that I had frozen that needed to be used. Had marinated grillled pork chops, mashed potatoes and cornbread. Enough leftovers to have again tomorrow night while DH is at his golf game.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night we had leftovers. I had shish-kabobs and rice. I used a tortilla and leftover taco meat & refried beans to make DH a Mexican pizza.

Today, I'm planning on making Irish Stew in the crock pot.


----------



## fordson major

shepherds spring farm pie (shepherds pie but with our own meat!) tomorrow night, roast chicken, spuds and carrots.


----------



## cow whisperer

Tonight is meat loaf, mashed potatoes w/ gravy, and corn.... for 10 people....


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Swiss Chard Sauteed with onions, sliced prunes (for a sweet taste, only a little) garlic, red pepper flakes and balsamic vinegar.

Fresh cukes, tomatoes and onions in a vinaigrette.

Grilled yellow squash, mushrooms and green beans.

pasta salad

grilled chicken.


----------



## jamala

mexican corn bread, BBQ pork tenderloin, fried corn, white sauce potatoes and peas


----------



## sgl42

a plain bagel with cream cheese, and blueberry muffin, and a brownie. why? spent most of the day baking bread, bagels, muffins, and brownies. too too tired to do anything else. 

--sgl


----------



## Murray in ME

rose2005 said:


> Tonght I am cooking gyro and will serve it with pita bread, tzatziki, feta cheese, lettuce and tomatoes. Yum!
> 
> Possibly blackberry and apple crumble for afters.
> Rose


That sounds delicious Rose.

We had steak, baked potato, sauteed mushrooms and spinach tonight.


----------



## LamiPub

We are enjoying the fruits from our garden now and feel so blessed to have such a variety of good eatin' lately. Last night we had sloppy joes with corn on the cob and cuc salad. Tonight we are going to have grilled brats with cole slaw, slicecd tomato and some kind of fruit dessert (depending on what we bring home from our afternoon visit with Grandma ! )


----------



## firegirl969

We are cleaning out our freezer and using up what's in it so that we will have room for Bacon, the pig, and T-Bone, the steer, this coming fall. I am canning chicken out of there, and I saved all of the wings, so we are having Buffalo Wings, corn on the cob (from the garden), peas, and sliced cucumbers with peanut butter cookies for dessert. (Trying to use up some p-nut butter that expires in September.)


----------



## Shepherd

firegirl969 said:


> We are cleaning out our freezer and using up what's in it so that we will have room for Bacon, the pig, and T-Bone, the steer, this coming fall.


LOL - that's what we named our pig and steer a couple years ago!!!!!!! Oh wait - I guess it was Ribeye, not T-Bone.


----------



## cow whisperer

Shepherd said:


> LOL - that's what we named our pig and steer a couple years ago!!!!!!! Oh wait - I guess it was Ribeye, not T-Bone.



Us too.... LOL... We had TBone, Sirloin, Delmonico, & Porterhouse... then bacon, hammy, & curly....


----------



## cow whisperer

Tonight we're headed to another local carnival.... Hot dogs & soda 50 cents, everything else 50 cents off....

We also have coupons for free games of bingo....


----------



## Guest

I'll be fixing a little bit of everything. It's time to clean out the leftovers drawer.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I think we've finally made it up to 70 degrees. Cold and rain all day, so comfort food was screaming "make me"... I took all the leftovers and threw in the crockpot this morning with some beef stock I found in the freezer, and it smells so good. So tonight is homemade vegetable soup and cornbread.


----------



## Dandish

Meatloaf, baked potatoes, fresh steamed green beans, summer squash casserole. Smells good in here!


----------



## beaglebiz

Today is my birthday! 41 and happy
Mama is making lasagne for everyone I love, and my best friend forever, (since I was six) is making a yum yum cake, and my inlaws are making a garden salad with home made secret recipe salad dressing (FIL actually hides while he is making it)
Soooo excited!!


----------



## Shepherd

BLT's tonight. Happy birthday again Beaglebiz!


----------



## partndn

Butter beans, fresh maters, cornbread, and fresh peaches. I like some hot chow chow and some sweet tomato preserves with my beans too.:sing:


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Hamburger-stuffed honkingly big yellow squash with a tomato sauce over it. Salad, yukon gold potatoes with green beans.


----------



## Joe123

Here tonight for supper is peaches & cream corn, fried Zucchini, squash, orka and a chicken pattie sandwich with garden mater.. Later have a big watermelon to eat. All vegs fresh from garden. :banana02:


----------



## cow whisperer

We had pork chops, fresh sweet corn, and tomato & cucumber salad.... w/ iced tea!


----------



## Elffriend

DD made dinner tonight: hamburger & mushroom gravy over egg noodles and zucchini (of course!)

Actually, it's still early in the zucchini season for us and it was a nice change from peas or broccoli.


----------



## whiskeylivewire

We are having round steak I cooked in the crock pot with rice and cream of mushroom soup, corn on the cob(from my dfil's garden), cuke and onions in vinaegrette(Sp?), macaroni salad I made today with cherry tomatoes, cukes, onions, shredded cheddar cheese and bacon bits with italian dressing. We have left over cake and my world famous chocolate chip cookie bars. Oh! And made a foil pack with new potatoes, fresh garlic, zukes and onions with butter, salt and cajun seasoning on it.


----------



## cheryl-tx

Last night we had chicken noodle soup and raisin/nut muffins for dessert.

I soaked some pintos last night so in the crockpot this morning are pintos, jalapenos and hot sausage for some yummy pintos tonight with cornbread muffins and also preparing an apple pie for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Workers coming in and out and not much cooking going on here. Maybe the weekend will be better. We ate fast food last night, salads and baked potatoes from Wendys. Have no idea what tonight will be.


----------



## mamita

I did make the flour tortillas yesterday, so it will be the quesadillas (sp?) tonight. I have GREAT ideas from asking yesterday (and all are written down), but I decided to fry up some bacon til very crisp. then tomato, lettuce, cheddar for one. turkey slices and provolone for another. then..a veggie one (as suggested) with a sprinkling of sharp white cheddar to hold it together. YUM! I truly love homemade flour tortillas. oh..and we have a watermellon that is sweet as any dessert.  Friday dinners are always easy breezy.


----------



## soulsurvivor

rose2005 said:


> We are having a really easy quick meal tonight. Mini Tacos. We use those Tostitos scoops and using a spoon fill one with the meat, salsa, sour cream, lettuce and cheese. Yummy bite size fun!
> 
> Rose


Thanks Rose! Instead of yucky fast food at a drive through, I'm going to the grocery and getting yummy fast food! Great idea! I love love love this thread!


----------



## Joe123

Just some cool sandwhiches tonight for supper with eatting more watermelon.


----------



## firegirl969

FIL is taking us out for my belated birthday supper. A seafood restaurant. Yipee! I will have fried dill pickles and peewee shrimp with a baked potato.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We're having tuna salad on rye with lettuce, tomato, and cheese along with fries and salad.


----------



## firegirl969

Thanks, Rose!


----------



## Shepherd

firegirl969 said:


> FIL is taking us out for my belated birthday supper. A seafood restaurant. Yipee! I will have fried dill pickles and peewee shrimp with a baked potato.


Oh man - you know how to celebrate first class! Seafood - my favorite.

DH surprised me and called to say he's bringing home a pizza!


----------



## Murray in ME

Last night we had baked country style pork ribs, rice and peas. Tonight, we didn't feel like cooking so we ordered sub sandwiches.


----------



## Murray in ME

rose2005 said:


> We are having a really easy quick meal tonight. Mini Tacos. We use those Tostitos scoops and using a spoon fill one with the meat, salsa, sour cream, lettuce and cheese. Yummy bite size fun!
> 
> Rose


That's a great idea Rose. We have a family reunion coming up in a couple of weeks. I think that will be one of the things I make and bring with us.


----------



## BlueberryChick

DH went to our favorite country butcher shop and brought home some great meats. Last night we had grilled pork chops. 

Tonight will be either chicken sausage or meatloaf. It depends on whether I'm canning peaches this afternoon. Meatloaf can go in the oven while the canner is taking over the stovetop.


----------



## BlueberryChick

rose2005 said:


> We are having a really easy quick meal tonight. Mini Tacos. We use those Tostitos scoops and using a spoon fill one with the meat, salsa, sour cream, lettuce and cheese. Yummy bite size fun!
> 
> Rose


We do that, too! Except that we've called it taco salad. Hmmm, may have to rethink dinner tonight....


----------



## Ol Tex

I fixed this last weekend. Gonna pull some out'a the freezer for supper tonight and try to talk Vi into makin' her fresh strawberry trifle for dessert.

Cleaned up my Cajun water smoker and went lookin' in the freezer for somethin' to burn up. Found a 12# brisket and an 8# pork butt. Thawed 'em out and rolled up my sleeves, mixed up my special "secret" rubs, slathered 'em up and let 'em rest overnight in the fridge. I chopped up some onions, garlic, and jalapenos along with some peppercorns, rosemary, and thyme and dumped it all in the water pan filled with beer. Let the smoker heat to 225*, put some water soaked hickory bark in the bottom for smoke, put the meat on the racks, closed it up and forgot about it for 14 hours.
Here's what came out:
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b233/oltex1943/misc/IMG_2802.jpg
Here's the brisket sliced:
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b233/oltex1943/misc/IMG_2812.jpg
And here's the pork..pulled and ready for sauce:
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b233/oltex1943/misc/IMG_2808.jpg
There's plenty to share with company....if ya hurry.
John


----------



## soulsurvivor

Ol Tex said:


> I fixed this last weekend. Gonna pull some out'a the freezer for supper tonight and try to talk Vi into makin' her fresh strawberry trifle for dessert.
> 
> Cleaned up my Cajun water smoker and went lookin' in the freezer for somethin' to burn up. Found a 12# brisket and an 8# pork butt. Thawed 'em out and rolled up my sleeves, mixed up my special "secret" rubs, slathered 'em up and let 'em rest overnight in the fridge. I chopped up some onions, garlic, and jalapenos along with some peppercorns, rosemary, and thyme and dumped it all in the water pan filled with beer. Let the smoker heat to 225*, put some water soaked hickory bark in the bottom for smoke, put the meat on the racks, closed it up and forgot about it for 14 hours.
> Here's what came out:
> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b233/oltex1943/misc/IMG_2802.jpg
> Here's the brisket sliced:
> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b233/oltex1943/misc/IMG_2812.jpg
> And here's the pork..pulled and ready for sauce:
> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b233/oltex1943/misc/IMG_2808.jpg
> There's plenty to share with company....if ya hurry.
> John


one little thing is missing...... directions to your house.  Enjoy! It looks delicious!


----------



## Joe123

Hopeing to have KFC..Simple cooking LOL.. Not me today. Got party to get ready for tomorrow of DD. Will have enough cooking to do for that. Need Break...


----------



## cheryl-tx

Ol Tex, it all looks good but I seriously want a slice of that brisket.

No real supper here, it's one of those 'fix it yerself' nights. I have leftover chicken soup and pintos not to mention several bits of this and that. My brother claimed the leftover apple pie. I'm planning to have a few beers and watch some netflix movies. Cheers :buds:


----------



## Guest

We're going to my brother's house for supper and his wife doesn't do much from-scratch cooking so I imagine we'll be having a highly processed chemical laden buffet followed by whatever for dessert.


----------



## booklover

rose2005 said:


> We are having a really easy quick meal tonight. Mini Tacos. We use those Tostitos scoops and using a spoon fill one with the meat, salsa, sour cream, lettuce and cheese. Yummy bite size fun!
> 
> Rose


I made those as appetizers to take to a party for my nephew before he shipped out last year. For some reason those are a really big hit with young men. I hadn't thought to make them for home. Good idea!

ETA: Tonight we're having lobster bisque with freshly baked bread and a salad from the garden. It was supposed to be a tad bit chilly otherwise I wouldn't have planned the bisque. It's warm and humid. Oh well.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled pork loin, grilled veggies with squash, potatoes and onion. Grilled garlic bread. Corn on the cob. Fresh fruit salad with watermelon, strawberries and grapes. Iced tea.


----------



## NEfarmgirl

We had home made beef tamales, refried beans, and fresh corn on the cob. Would of had salad but the corn looked good! Tomorrow we will have flat iron steak on the grill, corn and black bean salsa, tortilla chips and salads.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had chicken soup and dumplings.


----------



## cow whisperer

Just realized I haven't updated in a few days.... Had a busy weekend....

Friday had spaghetti....

Saturday had a cookout.... Steak, hamburgers, hot dogs, sweet corn, and seasoned potatoes on the grill....

Sunday we had just a fend for yourself all day.... we didn't go hungry.... LOL....

Today I plan to do something with the leftover steaks, and leftover sweet corn....


----------



## Cindy in NY

We grilled hamburgers and hotdogs on Saturday and had leftovers last night.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH grilled a small steak for himself. I made potato salad and cooked another pot of garden green beans. Also had garden corn on the cob. Dessert was fresh fruit salad. Iced tea to drink.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was Dagwood sandwiches with leftover baked beans and salad. Tonight is chili in the crockpot with salad and cantalope.


----------



## cow whisperer

Chicken Breast w/ seasoned potatoes & tomato/cucumber salad....


----------



## Janossy

Veggie burgers with tomatoes and cheddar cheese on whole wheat bread, baked potatoes and cookies for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled chicken breast, grille pak of squash with onions, and leftover potato salad. I made a chocolate creme pie today and had that for dessert.


----------



## firegirl969

Stirfry containing chicken breast, a tad of steak, yellow squash, onions, banana peppers and tomatoes. This was served over rice.


----------



## cheryl-tx

Last night we had Franks & Beans.
Tonight is a splurge, Toomstone pizza which was on sale 5/$10, $2 pizza is always good!


----------



## Melissa

This thread is so long! I think when it gets to 2000 posts we should close it and start fresh.

Tonight we are having fish sandwiches, coal slaw, tiny buttered potatoes, and a fruit salad along with lemonade to drink. I am baking chocolate chip banana bread.


----------



## Evons hubby

I am going with chicken bbq, lil red taters, boiled and mixed with peas and cream sauce, and a salad. Have some blackberry cobbler left over for desert that should go stretch for everyone if I put enough ice cream on it.


----------



## maidservant

If my energy holds out, I'll be fixing roasted acorn squash stuffed with rice, mushrooms, and sausage, candied carrots, some other side, and cantelope for dessert. I'll be eating yogurt for dessert, since I cannot stand cantelope. 

Emily in NC

PS - I canned two batches of spaghetti sauce Monday and I'm canning a batch of whole tomatoes today. I also have a pan of okra freezing. They will be very good in the middle of winter!


----------



## Ol Tex

Herbed roast chicken, blackeyed peas w/snaps cooked w/ a big ol' chunk of salt pork, jalapeno corn bread, sliced tomatoes, onions, 'n cucumbers in sweet vinegar, and for dessert sweet Pecos cantaloupe 1/2's w/ a dip of Bluebell Homemade Vanilla ice cream in the center with a few berries and a drizzle of honey to top it off. Sweet tea to wash it all down.
John


----------



## Joe123

Never made this but do lots of cooking. Having for ST is pork chops with gravy, peas, mashed taters with fresh apples long with drink ither water or cola. :banana02:

Glo...


----------



## firegirl969

Smoked ham, potato salad and pork n beans


----------



## soulsurvivor

Melissa said:


> This thread is so long! I think when it gets to 2000 posts we should close it and start fresh.


I thought we were going for the record to beat the Song Name Game in General Chat? :icecream: if not, that's ok. I probably wouldn't have been scanning back to find this thread and would have just started a new one. I do love this thread and reading everybody's menu. 

Our supper was rained out on the grill, so I baked a macaroni casserole and DH fried some chicken. Lettuce with ranch dressing and iced tea to drink. That chocolate chip banana bread sounds really good Melissa.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak tonight. I had some more recipe testing to do so we had creamy rice casserole and Mediterranean flavored carrots with it.


----------



## fordson major

tonight we eat out celebrating a friends 82 birthday!


----------



## cheryl-tx

Murray, that looks so good, making me hungry for sure!

I put a beef roast, potatoes and carrots with some sliced up onions in the crock pot for tonight. Will make some yeast rolls to go with the roast also. Have some Blue Bell Buttered Pecan for dessert too!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Neighbor gave us green beans and corn, so I've got the beans broken and cooking now. DH is going to grill that steak that got rained out yesterday and we still have some leftover macaroni casserole. I've got a taste for fried cornbread too.


----------



## partndn

Ol Tex said:


> Herbed roast chicken, blackeyed peas w/snaps cooked w/ a big ol' chunk of salt pork, jalapeno corn bread, sliced tomatoes, onions, 'n cucumbers in sweet vinegar, and for dessert sweet Pecos cantaloupe 1/2's w/ a dip of Bluebell Homemade Vanilla ice cream in the center with a few berries and a drizzle of honey to top it off. Sweet tea to wash it all down.
> John


Good heavens.. Rose - I'm with you. YUM. I never want dessert, especially with this kind of meal. I'd be stuffed and happy after just the plate.

Tonight, I'm just mater sammiches. But I consider that a treat.
Picked blueberries and made muffins for the preacher to take on a long road trip. Freezing some too.


----------



## Melissa

Homemade pizza here tonight. I just made the crust. One of them is going to have dried tomatoes, onion cheese, chopped onions and peppers, and pepperoni. The other will be just pepperoni. I am hungry already!


----------



## booklover

Dd has horseback riding lessons at 6 tonight, so it's going to have to be a quick meal. I might just grill chicken and have some green beans from the garden.

Melissa - last night we had homemade pizza and dried tomatoes is a favorite on pizza here, too. I wish we had some leftovers.


----------



## Murray in ME

cheryl-tx said:


> Murray, that looks so good, making me hungry for sure!


Thank you.


----------



## Cindy in NY

DH is having some leftover sandwiches from a lunch meeting. I'm having a colonoscopy tomorrow morning so I'm having broth, jello, and popscicles!!


----------



## firegirl969

Murray, what a super looking supper!

Cindy, good luck on the results of the colonoscopy.

Tonight we will use some of the leftover ham from last night and make ham sandwiches and Doritos with our homemade salsa.


----------



## Murray in ME

firegirl969 said:


> Murray, what a super looking supper!
> 
> Cindy, good luck on the results of the colonoscopy.
> 
> Tonight we will use some of the leftover ham from last night and make ham sandwiches and Doritos with our homemade salsa.


Thank you.

Don't feel much like cooking so we'll probably have ham sandwiches also. Probably with some nice sharp cheddar.


----------



## Freeholder

Our supper tonight will be cold Kefir Salmon Chowder (recipe follows!) and a salad.

If anyone else has any non-sweet recipes for kefir, I'd appreciate hearing them!

Kefir Salmon Chowder

1 - 16 oz. can salmon (remove backbones and as much skin as you can)
1 to 2 quarts kefir 
to taste: 
garlic powder
onion powder or flakes, or fresh minced onion, chives, etc.
turmeric
dill seed
minced celery or dried celery flakes
basil, dried or fresh
sage, ditto
oregano, ditto
salt and pepper 
any other seasonings you think would be good!

Mix together in a bowl, put plastic wrap on, and refrigerate at least overnight. Two or three days won't hurt anything. It's actually quite good, and I'm sure you could add other things besides the fish. I've used canned jack mackerel (good) and canned tuna (texture wasn't so good, but the flavor was fine).

Kathleen


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was a crockpot of country ham cooked with garden green beans, squash casserole, corn on the cob, and sliced tomatoes.


----------



## firegirl969

DH took me on a date tonight! We went to Applebee's for the 2 for $20. We had onion rings for the appetizer and DH had the 3-cheese chicken penne and I had the pit fired bacon burger with fries. It was really good. We have not been out on a date this whole year and it was nice and CHEAP. I can surely recommend that deal for however long it lasts.


----------



## chickenista

Rabbit pot pie


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Last night was KFC. After sitting in traffic for 4 hours to drive the last 30 km (20 miles) home we weren't up to cooking. So, we hit KFC at 8pm! Too bad the soda had me up with the jitters till 2am....coffee never does that.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had ham steak, steamed new potatoes, fresh corn and sliced cucumbers. With homemade butter for the potatoes and corn. So good. The butter was made by a fellow farmers market member. I almost think you could put it on an old shoe and have it taste good. She makes the best butter I've ever had.


----------



## cow whisperer

Tonight my MIL, SIL, & Nephew are coming over.... along with a friend of ours.... I'm making pork chops, our friend is also supplying some of those... MIL is bringing fresh picked sweet corn... SIL is bringing homemade mac & cheese....


----------



## chickenista

Ribs, mashed potatoes, peas and maybe a small salad to use a tomato and a few cukes.


----------



## EarthSheltered

Last nights dinner was so good. I made chinese food, Honey Chicken Teriyaki with zucchini, onions, snap peas, and peppers fresh from the garden. What a difference fresh picked ingredients make! The only thing not home grown was the chicken, which we get from an amish farm who free-ranges them. 

Unfortunately, there were no leftovers


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Ka-bobs on the grill, jasmine rice and a huge salad. We skipped lunch for the most part (kids had PB&J on left over biscuits), so a big dinner hit the spot even in the heat.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was grilled pork loin, grilled squash and onion, grilled garlic bread, and grilled corn on the cob.  We like our grill.

Tonight, I have no clue. I guess supper will be whatever strikes me as something that might taste good.


----------



## chickenista

I was busy in the garden, so DH made a thick and hearty beef stew over rice.
I love a man that can cook!


----------



## LWMSAVON

We had friends over for supper. Counting our family and theirs, there were 16 of us. 4 adults and the rest children.

I made crisp coated baked chicken, veggie medley, taters and green beans, and served quick dilly beans, vinegar brined cucumber slices, homemade kimchi, coleslaw, homemade whole wheat bread w/butter, and tomato slices

Friend brought a big fruit salad and a large salad.

We served sweet tea, strawberry lemonade, and grape juice.

All of the children had a great time playing afterward while us parents sat around and talked.


----------



## mosepijo

We had a hamburger w/ onion. Tomato slice, cucumber slice. And watermelon. And an ice cream on a stick. Too hot for anything really heavy.


----------



## Lolly-Dolly

DH went fishing. So I made baked redfish, and fried perch and catfish, with french fries and fried zuchinni.  looks like we'll be having leftovers for a while too.. there was a bunch of em!


----------



## cow whisperer

Yesterday I made a pot of soup (yes I know, it sounds silly to have soup in August... but we were hungry for it).... Everything was 'fresh' w/ the exception of the bouillon cubes I used for a quick broth.... ground beef freshly killed 12 days ago, beans & potatoes straight from the garden right before making, tomatoes, were canned from last year.... but still from my garden, & corn fresh from Thursday, from Dh's boss' fields....

We will have it again tonight, since I will be busy canning, freezing, & baking breads today....


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Tonight I'm planning zuchinni lasagna, oven fried okra and a salad of cukes and tomatoes in a vinaigrette. All fresh from the garden.


----------



## NEfarmgirl

We had sweet garlic marinade beef kabobs with jasmine rice and greens from the garden last night. Tonight will be BLT's with our first tomatoes from the garden.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Saturday night we grilled Italian sausage patties and hotdogs and I did a grill packet of zucchinni & yellow squash from the garden with olive oil and lemon pepper.

Heavy rain yesterday so we had leftover sausage and dogs with salad and garden green beans sauted with onion, garlic, and slivered almonds.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Not healthy, but I deep fried zucchini and squash fritters. These were so good and tasty. DH grilled a small steak for himself and I fixed stuffed baked potato for each of us.


----------



## jamala

tonight is chicken and rice with a salad and banana pudding made by my 3 year old with help from his 11 year old sister.


----------



## chickenista

I think I'll do homemade pizzas tonight, but I am going to fancy them up a bit more than usual..roasted red peppers and shallots and fresh basil leaves too..

Oh and I ahve to make some jam )strawberry/blackberry) tonight because we are out for morning biscuits (horrors!!) and maybe a little smidge of apple butter.. or wait.. maybe a bit of apple brown betty or a wee little pie....


----------



## moonwolf

I love this time of year to have fresh garden produce available for dinners. My homestead grown and custom processed country fried chicken and baby caribe and yukon gold potatoes with fresh picked sweet snap peas sure go good with the tom thumb lettuce with red onion salad. Just an excellent tasty homestead dinner in store taking advantage of that fresh country organic grown produce.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm like a bear trying to feed up when the weather turns cooler. Tonight was deep fried chicken breast, garden green beans, fried cornbread and angel pasta salad with chopped up red & green peppers, cucumber, and garden tomatoes. I used to make this salad when we went camping, so we haven't had it for awhile. I make it in a large Ziploc and keep it in the fridge til ready to serve. Really tasty.


----------



## ginnie5

for lunch today noodles with veggies and a fresh cucumber and tomato salad tossed with balsamic vinegar and olive oil. Tonight was spaghetti with chicken strips and green beans.


----------



## glazed

Sirloin steak (medium rare) ... chunked red potatoes ... and pinto beans


----------



## LWMSAVON

We had taco/tortilla fillings made in the crockpot.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers.


----------



## gran26

Meatloaf, new potatoes, fried eggplant, tomatoes and peppers also. Of course iced tea.
Watermellon for later if we want it. I LOVE summer food!


----------



## booklover

Tonight was fried egg sandwiches and tomatoes from the garden. Fresh fruit for dessert.


----------



## cow whisperer

t-bone steaks done on the grill, seasoned potatoes, fresh sliced tomatoes, & iced tea.


----------



## stef

Murray in ME said:


> We had steak tonight. I had some more recipe testing to do so we had creamy rice casserole and Mediterranean flavored carrots with it.



Oh Murray, Murray, Murray.
I am now SO hungry for steak!

That only happens about once or twice a year. 


Excuse me. Have to wipe the dribble.



stef


----------



## Murray in ME

Stef said:


> Oh Murray, Murray, Murray.
> I am now SO hungry for steak!
> 
> That only happens about once or twice a year.
> 
> 
> Excuse me. Have to wipe the dribble.
> 
> 
> 
> stef


Sorry about the dribble.  If you ever get up this way, I'd be glad to cook you one.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had chili-cheese dogs tonight. Messy but so good.


----------



## amyd

Tonight will be meatballs, steamed broccoli, maybe some cornbread, I've been hungry for cornbread lately.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I can probably save time and say that our menu every night from now until the end of September is going to be the same - grilled meat, fresh garden veggies, pasta salad and cornbread.


----------



## hmsteader71

We are having the really big pancakes that I make (they fill your plate), maple sausage, coffee, orange juice. And for dessert, buttermilk chocolate cake with buttermilk chocolate frosting.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Murray: I'd like the recipes for creamy rice casserole and Mediterranean flavored carrots, please.

Tonight it's grilled jerk chicken with peach glaze, fresh green beans cooked with new potatoes, cole slaw and jalepeno cornbread.  Chocolate pie for dessert.


----------



## Joe123

For supper tonight having fried okra, squash, zuchinni and got fresh corn on boiling. For snack after supper be watermelon or fresh pineapple. What to drink is ither water or koolaid. 

Now for tomorrow night supper will be fixing cowboy beans with fresh honey cornbread.. Already planning ahead for supper tomorrow.. :dance:


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night we had some leftover Spicy Chicken Chili from the freezer and salad. Tonight will be leftovers.


----------



## stef

Mid Tn Mama said:


> Murray: I'd like the recipes for creamy rice casserole and Mediterranean flavored carrots, please.
> 
> .


Ditto, please. 


stef


----------



## Murray in ME

Mid Tn Mama said:


> Murray: I'd like the recipes for creamy rice casserole and Mediterranean flavored carrots, please.


Sure thing. Here you go.


Creamy Rice Casserole

4 C. chicken broth
2 C. rice
2 Tbsp. Olive oil
1 med. Onion, minced
1 bunch scallions, sliced
8 oz. Mushrooms, sliced
4-5 cloves garlic, minced
1 C. sour cream
1 Â½ Tbsp. Chipotle pepper sauce
1 tsp. Salt
Â½ tsp. Dried oregano, crumbled
Â½ tsp. Dried thyme, crumbled
Â½ tsp. Black pepper
Â¾ C. shredded sharp cheddar cheese, divided


Add the chicken broth to a large saucepan. Cover and bring to a boil over high heat. When the chicken broth is boiling, stir in the rice. Cover, reduce heat to low and simmer for about 20 minutes, or until the rice is tender and the liquid had been absorbed. Stir the rice to fluff it a bit. Place the rice in a large mixing bowl and allow it to cool slightly.
While the rice is cooking, heat the olive oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add the onion and scallions. Saute until the onion has softened. Add the mushrooms. Season lightly with salt and pepper and saute until the mushrooms are tender and the liquid they give off has evaporated. Add the garlic and saute for another minute or two. Remove from the heat and set aside.
Add the sour cream, chipotle pepper sauce, salt, oregano, thyme and black pepper to a bowl. Mix until well blended.
After the rice has cooked and cooled, add the sauteed mushrooms and onions, the sour cream mixture and Â½ cup of the shredded cheese to the bowl with the rice. Mix together until well blended. Place the rice mixture in a lightly oiled 8x8 inch baking dish. Sprinkle the remaining cheese over the top. Place in a preheated 375 degree oven and bake for about 30 minutes or until the cheese has melted and lightly browned.

Serves 6




Mediterranean Flavored Carrots


1 Â½ lbs. Carrots, peeled and sliced
4 scallions, thinly sliced
Â¼ C. freshly grated Parmesan cheese
3 Tbsp. Olive oil
4 cloves garlic, crushed to a paste
Â¾ tsp. Ground cumin
Â½ tsp. Salt
Â½ tsp. Dried oregano, crumbled
Â½ tsp. Black pepper
Â½ tsp. Chipotle flavored hot pepper sauce


Cook the carrots until tender in a large pot of lightly salted boiling water. Drain the carrots well and return to the pot, off the heat.
Use a potato masher to mash the carrots until fairly smooth. Add the remaining ingredients and mix until well combined. Taste the carrots and stir in additional salt and pepper to taste if necessary.

Serves 4-6


----------



## cow whisperer

Last night we had stuffed peppers, side salad, & garlic bread! I figured out, that everything for this meal was grown, raised, or baked within 5 miles of my house.... (the only thing that was store bought was the rice, and was bought in bulk @ the local amish store a few miles away also)....

Tonight will be quick leftovers, we are planning to spend the evening @ the local Friday night auction....


----------



## firegirl969

Last night was leftover BBQ on Hoagie Rolls, corn chips with onion dip. Tonight will be taco night!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Thanks Murray! Guess what I'll be making tonight?


----------



## hmsteader71

We had tacos last night and for a treat went for ice cream. Tonight, Jake has his baseball party at Mi Casita, so I'm not sure what Joe and I will have. Something light.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was grilled pork loin, corn and green beans cooked together, herbed potatoes and cornbread. I made a chocolate creme pie for dessert.

Tonight, I don't know. Murray's carrot recipe sounds real good, but I don't have any carrots.


----------



## Cindy in NY

My parents are coming in for the weekend so we are having fish on the grill, dilled potato salad, green salad, and grill packets of yellow squash & zuchinni. Yesterday was Mama's 70th birthday so we are having Oatmeal Cake and ice cream for dessert!


----------



## Murray in ME

Mid Tn Mama said:


> Thanks Murray! Guess what I'll be making tonight?


You're welcome. I hope you liked it.


----------



## Murray in ME

Last night we had pizza with friends who are leaving this weekend to go back to South Carolina. 

Tonight I was cooking all evening for a family reunion tomorrow so we just had leftover pizza.


----------



## soulsurvivor

In using mostly fresh garden produce for the meals, it's a toss-up where planning is concerned. Toss it, see what falls, and fix what lands. Last nights' toss-up was pretty tasty and we had grilled herbed chicken breasts, grilled yellow squash with amish butter and garlic, and reheat on the leftover green beans/corn.


----------



## Ol Tex

Thanks, Murray, for the great recipes!! I'm gonna try 'em for sure.:cowboy:
Right now I've got red beans simmerin' with smoked pig ankles, deer sausage, onions, garlic, and various herbs 'n seasonings for red beans 'n rice....jalapeno cornbread to go with. Vi's gonna hafta come up with dessert. 'Course I'd be satisfied with :kissy:
John


----------



## firegirl969

Last night was tacos.

Tonight, FIL fried some river fish, hushpuppies, we had grits and fried dill pickles with it. Yum, Yum!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

I'm just moving to Murray's house. Even if the food is only half as good as it looks, I'll be fine.

And I'll be he's got a working oven :grump:


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Fourth weekend in a row I've missed market, Rose.... and the repair dude has gone AWOL.

I am NOT happy camper. I'm considering ways to bake bread in a gas barbecue.... well, when I'm not plotting the demise of a propane stove salesman.

A long, painful demise


----------



## stickinthemud

Experimenting with my entry for the county fair Spam contest while the family was off to a picnic. Where are the Tums?


----------



## stef

Murray in ME said:


> Sure thing. Here you go.
> 
> 
> Creamy Rice Casserole
> 
> 4 C. chicken broth
> 2 C. rice
> 2 Tbsp. Olive oil
> 1 med. Onion, minced
> 1 bunch scallions, sliced
> 8 oz. Mushrooms, sliced
> 4-5 cloves garlic, minced
> 1 C. sour cream
> 1 Â½ Tbsp. Chipotle pepper sauce
> 1 tsp. Salt
> Â½ tsp. Dried oregano, crumbled
> Â½ tsp. Dried thyme, crumbled
> Â½ tsp. Black pepper
> Â¾ C. shredded sharp cheddar cheese, divided
> 
> 
> Add the chicken broth to a large saucepan. Cover and bring to a boil over high heat. When the chicken broth is boiling, stir in the rice. Cover, reduce heat to low and simmer for about 20 minutes, or until the rice is tender and the liquid had been absorbed. Stir the rice to fluff it a bit. Place the rice in a large mixing bowl and allow it to cool slightly.
> While the rice is cooking, heat the olive oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add the onion and scallions. Saute until the onion has softened. Add the mushrooms. Season lightly with salt and pepper and saute until the mushrooms are tender and the liquid they give off has evaporated. Add the garlic and saute for another minute or two. Remove from the heat and set aside.
> Add the sour cream, chipotle pepper sauce, salt, oregano, thyme and black pepper to a bowl. Mix until well blended.
> After the rice has cooked and cooled, add the sauteed mushrooms and onions, the sour cream mixture and Â½ cup of the shredded cheese to the bowl with the rice. Mix together until well blended. Place the rice mixture in a lightly oiled 8x8 inch baking dish. Sprinkle the remaining cheese over the top. Place in a preheated 375 degree oven and bake for about 30 minutes or until the cheese has melted and lightly browned.
> 
> Serves 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mediterranean Flavored Carrots
> 
> 
> 1 Â½ lbs. Carrots, peeled and sliced
> 4 scallions, thinly sliced
> Â¼ C. freshly grated Parmesan cheese
> 3 Tbsp. Olive oil
> 4 cloves garlic, crushed to a paste
> Â¾ tsp. Ground cumin
> Â½ tsp. Salt
> Â½ tsp. Dried oregano, crumbled
> Â½ tsp. Black pepper
> Â½ tsp. Chipotle flavored hot pepper sauce
> 
> 
> Cook the carrots until tender in a large pot of lightly salted boiling water. Drain the carrots well and return to the pot, off the heat.
> Use a potato masher to mash the carrots until fairly smooth. Add the remaining ingredients and mix until well combined. Taste the carrots and stir in additional salt and pepper to taste if necessary.
> 
> Serves 4-6




Oh, thank you. 
Wonderful recipes. 

stef


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Well, teh last I heard from the repair guy, we were waiting on a part. Apparently the part comes from off-planet.

My friend Ellen lent me her bread maker, but seriously, it's not the same. Better than store bought, but not anything like my homemade bread. The boys are thrilled to bits to have bread again, but I'm drooling for a good focaccia....


----------



## wr

Tracy Rimmer, I had a furnace related to your stove and apparently our repairmen might have been brothers. I was without heat, with the exception of a woodstove for 3 weeks one winter. I suggested we all move in with him till we had heat and he truly thought I had no sense of humour.


----------



## cow whisperer

Tonight we'll celebrating our oldest DS's 23rd birthday (his actual birthday was Wednesday, but he was in NY for a family reunion w/ his Mom).... 

I'll be making a ham, sweet corn, & some type of potatoes. Iced tea to drink. Then brownies & ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

wr said:


> Tracy Rimmer, I had a furnace related to your stove and apparently our repairmen might have been brothers. I was without heat, with the exception of a woodstove for 3 weeks one winter. I suggested we all move in with him till we had heat and he truly thought I had no sense of humour.


<snort> yes, I know whereof you speak. I think that the company in question may be a family business, after all. At the very least, they must be cousins 

Tonight is omelettes and fresh garden salad -- the lettuce is going crazy right now, and is SOOOOOOO good! I just picked another five gallon bucket of peas, and will be so busy processing them that I don't have time to think of anything else for dinner. Being ovenless is starting to seriously impact our eating plan, though -- I hate this!


----------



## Murray in ME

Tracy Rimmer said:


> I'm just moving to Murray's house. Even if the food is only half as good as it looks, I'll be fine.
> 
> And I'll be he's got a working oven :grump:



Come on over. The oven works fine. I'm sorry you're still having problems with yours. It stinks that you've had to miss so many markets because of it.


----------



## Murray in ME

Stef said:


> Oh, thank you.
> Wonderful recipes.
> 
> stef


You're very welcome.


----------



## Murray in ME

I went to a family reunion this weekend. I made: a country ham, mushroom and cheddar frittata; pasta salad; my Mediterranean Flavored Carrots; and deviled eggs. Other family members brought baked beans, other pasta salads, green salads, ham salad, ect. That was dinner Saturday. We ate leftovers all day today.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It was Sunday and we did a late brunch. Omelets made to order using bacon, sausage, diced green peppers, chopped tomato and onion, shredded cheddar cheese, and seasonings. Along with those we had oven baked tater tots with lots of ketchup. Fresh fruit salad with mushmelon, grapes, strawberries and kiwi in a poppy seed dressing. And with all that, we've both sipped on strong coffee today, which is probably why I'm up at 2 in the morning.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Tracy Rimmer said:


> I'm considering ways to bake bread in a gas barbecue....
> 
> 
> 
> Naan bread!!! Oh, to make it on a grill....just the thought has has me drooling. Pita bread is made on the stove and is good for sandwiches.
Click to expand...


----------



## fordson major

wr said:


> Tracy Rimmer, I had a furnace related to your stove and apparently our repairmen might have been brothers. I was without heat, with the exception of a woodstove for 3 weeks one winter. I suggested we all move in with him till we had heat and he truly thought I had no sense of humour.


we had that furnace repair guy!! solved it by learning how too fix our own!!(ross has his license and all!!) have a great appliance repair guy so never touch appliances cept too cook! can you not get an electric oven tracy, better than none at all!


tonight it's BBQ chicken Ala kid (aka as the boy cooks on the Q!) and salad. just hope the rain goes and visits WR! (and every one else who needs it!)


----------



## Joe123

Fixing flounder, homemade tartar sauce, crab salad, hushpuppies and fried taters. Drink is sprite or coke..


----------



## chickenista

Well Tracy. I think this episode DEMANDS a new and glorious stove with two different heating options that takes up one whole wall of your kitchen and is the finest money can buy and heavy insurance on it!!!!
I would be beyond livid to be losing my income.

And as far as dinner.. sort of a mac and cheese dish with chunks of leftover ham and some brocoli and the like.


----------



## Old John

We had one of our famous Couch-picnics.....
DSW brought home a pound of Braunsweiger the other day. So we had 
Braunsweiger, Swiss cheese & whole wheat Ritz crackers.........
with a can of fruit cocktail for dessert.
She had a green tea & I had a diet Pepsi........
We finished up with a couple pieces each of Dove dark chocolate.....
May not be Healthy......but it was very Satisfying.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Tonight was youngest daughter's birthday supper. She turned 4, so I made her favorites:
Homemade mac and cheese
Butter peas
Green beans*
Applesauce
_and_
Pink birthday cake with sprinkles 


*Okay, she doesn't like green beans all that much, but I needed another vegetable and didn't want to go to the store.


----------



## firegirl969

We had baked spagetti tonight. I took the leftover spagetti left over from yesterday and put it in a casserole dish with cheese on top and baked it and served it with a salad and garlic toast.


----------



## CherieOH

We had fried chicken, mashed potatoes, green beans from the garden and apple fry pies for dessert.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers tonight.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Sunday night my parents were still here so we had bison burgers, corn on the cob, salad, and sauted squash and onions. Last night DH and I had leftovers from the last couple of nights.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was grilled pork loin, grilled squash, lettuce and tomato salad with homemade ranch dressing, and grilled cheese toast. Iced tea to drink.


----------



## cow whisperer

Last night I cooked up some boneless chicken thighs, and we had leftover sweet corn & potatoes from Sunday.... YUM!

Tonight I have more than enough of everything left over from Sunday... So tonight will be leftover ham, sweet corn, & seasoned potatoes....


----------



## michiganfarmer

um, Im not sure. My mother in law brought me a hind quarter of a deer. I need to get it out of the freezer, and thaw it out. My kids are bugging me for venisen steak.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Last night: pulled BBQ pork sandwiches, brussel sprouts and homemade potato chips.
Tonight: ??? - I have another 20 min before I have to decide.
Tomorrow: Lasagna pizza and salad


----------



## GrannyG

Last night we had Jalapeno steak and gravy over new red potatoes and steamed sweet corn on the cob....Peach Ice Tea to drink....and Jello to finish (low calorie...LOL)


----------



## cheryl-tx

Tonight I am grilling some Boudin links, mashed rutabagas and fried okra.


----------



## Joe123

For supper tonight going to have BBQ Grilled Ribs, loaded baked tater, homemade peach cobbler with vanilla ice cream an drinks not sure. 

Right not back to cutting 6lbs of okra an squash.


----------



## Cindy in NY

It's hot here (well, hot for us!) so we're having a meat and cheese tray with crackers along with salad and fruit salad.


----------



## elliemaeg

slices of Ham, sauteed chicken, purple hull peas, broccoli with cheese sauce, brussel sprouts, cornbread, sliced onions maybe tea.


----------



## ronbre

lasagna and dinner rolls


----------



## 3ravens

I made a peach-blueberry cobbler and ate a big hunk warm out of the oven, so maybe that's what's for supper!


----------



## godsgirl

We are having Spaghetti Pie


----------



## soulsurvivor

Busy with working up garden stuff and getting into freezer, so had homemade pizza tonight. Quick and easy.


----------



## firegirl969

Meatloaf and stewed tomatoes over rice


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak, fries and green beans.


----------



## Michael W. Smith

For supper tonight I will be having chicken breast & chicken hearts that has been cooked in my crockpot. (They have been marinating in a BBQ "glop" since lastnight which consists of BBQ sauce, Italian Dressing, Worchestshire Sauce, Soy Sauce, chopped onion, garlic, and some cider vinegar.)

Chicken hearts you ask? They have been a favorite of mine since I was a kid. For my birthday supper, I would always ask my mother for chicken hearts. She would cook them in gravy and that was my birthday supper!


----------



## Janossy

Pearled Barley (cooked prior) scrambled with green eggs (kids call the EE eggs) and veggies. Whole wheat toast and milk.


----------



## CherieOH

We ate out yesterday (senior day at Perkins). Today we are having sloppy joes, coleslaw, corn-on-the-cob (first of the season for us), canteloupe and brownies for dessert.


----------



## cow whisperer

I have ground beef out... .Thinking maybe a small meatloaf.... along with fresh sweet corn, green beans & a salad!


----------



## sweetsagefarm

last night's dinner was the best! our neighbor gave us a container of left-over cod. my husband breaded and pan-fried it. we had that with delicious tartar sauce, green beans, baked potatoes and rolls. heaven!!


----------



## firegirl969

Leftover meatloaf with tomatoes over rice and I am adding a little okra to the tomatoes.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Not really the weather for it, but I made a pot of homemade vegetable soup using left over garden stuff, corn, potatoes, squash, one tomato, etc. Also made baked cornbread to go with it. While the oven was on, I just went on and made a pan of banana bread to use up the overripe 2 bananas that we apparently weren't going to eat any other way. At least the house smells good.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had pork chops, corn, swiss chard and cucumbers.


----------



## Murray in ME

Michael W. Smith said:


> For supper tonight I will be having chicken breast & chicken hearts that has been cooked in my crockpot. (They have been marinating in a BBQ "glop" since lastnight which consists of BBQ sauce, Italian Dressing, Worchestshire Sauce, Soy Sauce, chopped onion, garlic, and some cider vinegar.)
> 
> Chicken hearts you ask? They have been a favorite of mine since I was a kid. For my birthday supper, I would always ask my mother for chicken hearts. She would cook them in gravy and that was my birthday supper!



I also really like chicken hearts. Gizzards to. They're getting to be pretty hard to find around here. Your BBQ "glop" sounds tasty.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Zucchini casserole in the crockpot. Layered Zucchini, rice, tomato sauce and hamburger in the crock and will cook all day.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti, corn, green beans and cucumbers.


----------



## cow whisperer

Last night we had boneless beef ribs, fried potatoes w/ onions, and fresh green beans.... fresh baked zucchini bread for dessert...

Not sure about tonight.....


----------



## Murray in ME

rose2005 said:


> Last night we had
> 
> filet mignon from pastured beef
> new red potatoes in butter and black pepper,
> home made breaded garlic mushrooms,
> and corn on the cob.
> 
> yum!
> 
> Rose


That sounds delicious Rose. We just threw some hot dogs on the grill tonight. We had some sliced cucumbers with them.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last two nights have been garden cooking - green beans, corn on the cob, sliced tomatoes, buttered squash and taters and grilled steak.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was hamburgers on the grill with muenster cheese and bacon, hotdogs, salad, and I opened a jar of spicy beans that I had canned. Yummy!! Tonight is chicken on the grill - probably Rosemary Lemon - with corn-on-the-cob and salad.


----------



## CherieOH

Friday I made pot roast and we've been eating leftovers since. Ran out of fry pies and didn't have anything for dessert today, so we opted to take a little ride and get an ice cream cone. That went down good on a hot day like today.


----------



## sweetsagefarm

last night we had bbq pork steaks, baked beans, rolls, baked potatoes and corn on the cob.


----------



## Tiempo

I've got a local chicken brining (it's huge, an 8 pounder, hubby and I could be eating off of this one for a while!), I'll roast it later...likely with home grown potatoes and rustic arugula.


----------



## Tiempo

rose2005 said:


> We are having meatloaf, mashed potatoes, green beans and sauteed leek and mushrooms all grown/raised here apart from the mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Rose


My leeks are still really skinny


----------



## amyd

We're having Georgia Chicken (Paula Deen Recipe), sweet potatoes, steamed broccoli and iced tea. I have some apples to use up, so maybe some fried apples too.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Fried egg, tomato and bacon on texas toast sandwiches with a skillet of fried potatoes and onions. Have a small watermelon chilling for later.


----------



## cow whisperer

Burgers on the grill, potato salad, & sweet corn..... Also while the grill is on, I'm doing a few things for the next couple nights.... We use charcoal, so it pays to do that....


----------



## Joe123

Since my loving wife been hurt going to fix tonight for our supper is frenchtoast with beacon long with OJ..


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight is leftover hotdogs and grilled chicken, salad, cantalope and DH want another jar of the spicy beans. I'm going to have to can a bunch more!!


----------



## mamajohnson

Pinto beans and a chicken enchilada here.


----------



## glazed

Smoked a brisket yesterday, and today simmered it all day long in Bar-BQ sauce ... so .... chopped sandwiches


----------



## glazed

Nevermind ... on my way to mama johnson's house!


----------



## toni48

Made burritos tonight.


----------



## james dilley

Angle hair pasta, diced stewed tomatoes. And brisket And then A large cold glass of Cranberry juice.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti.


----------



## cheryl-tx

Last night I had half of a pork roast I chopped into large chunks and into the crockpot with a little of this and that from the fridge, apple butter, bbq sauce, liquid smoke and even a tiny inch that was left in a italian dressing bottle. It was so good falling apart yummy pork, and I made some potato salad to go with!

Tonight will be salisbury steak, some yellow squash and a green salad.


----------



## toni48

Steaks tonight with a green salad, roasted cauliflower and corn.


----------



## francismilker

Planning on kicking my feet up in the recliner for an hour or two before the "little honey" tells me what's for dinner. I never ask, I just smile and say it was verrrrrrrrry good! She works very hard to keep me "fat as a fiddle"! BTW, she's a great cook!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is grilled steak with cheese stuffed potato and garden peas. Made chocolate brownies for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight we're having BLT's, fried potatoes with shallots from the garden, green beans from the garden sauted with onions, garlic, and almonds, and salad.


----------



## glazed

tacos!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Grilled steak, potatoes with butter and chives, squash casserole, salad, cornbread and a freshly picked watermelon for dessert.


----------



## cow whisperer

We had grilled pork chops (done last night), fried potatoes, & fresh green beans... with iced tea!

I'm stuffed.....


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

Hoppin John, with fresh blackeye peas from the garden.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

funky chicken and sesame noodles.


----------



## Wonderland

Chicken strips, mashed potatoes, and sweet corn fresh from the garden.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Steak on the grill, potatoes sauteed in olive oil with onion and garlic and served with sour cream, and a garden-fresh salad.

You know, this stoveless thing might not be so bad....


----------



## Lolly-Dolly

smothered pork chops and gravy over mashed potatoes with buttered corn and white rolls. hmm no wonder I'm not skinny!


----------



## cow whisperer

I get a night off from cooking tonight!!! We're going to the county fair!!!!


----------



## firegirl969

Rotesserie chicken with garden peas and yellow rice


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH had a golf game and ate supper there. I had a salad and crackers.


----------



## Joe123

All I can say it will be supper.. Wife has fixed some strange stuff so guess that is supper. I wanted to call it dogfood.. LOL..J/K


----------



## Murray in ME

We had pork chops, spinach and leftover spaghetti tonight.


----------



## Janossy

Homemade Boston Baked beans, sweet potatoes sweetened with fresh maple syrup, carrots and peas. Must have been in an orangie mood last night.


----------



## firegirl969

Tonight is taco salad with leftover rice krispy pie for dessert


----------



## cow whisperer

We're headed to the local Friday night auction.... So I'm sure it will be some sort of homemade soup and or BBQ....


----------



## toni48

Shredded pork barbequed sandwiches and fries....


----------



## Cindy in NY

Making stromboli with homemade sauce and salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Breaded and fried pattypan squash, baby limas, sliced tomato, and skillet cornbread.


----------



## firegirl969

DH treated me to Red Lobster in Savannah. We had to go teach a CPR and First Aid class there. I splurged and had crab legs and Maine Lobster Tail with a Sunset Pina Colada. It was so yummy. DH sold his ski boat, so we decided to make a splurge on ourselves.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

I have zucchini...maybe tomorrow we'll try breading and frying some...

tonight tho..heh. 6 ritz crackers with peanut butter and sharp cheddar cheese. A a glass of wine. It's been a long hard evening and that's all I can manage, atm.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We had a lazy meal here tonight. Thawed out a container of homemade spaghetti sauce, cooked some pasta, made a salad and baked some garlic toast.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had sausage, egg and cheese sandwiches and some slices cucumbers.


----------



## DairyGoatSlave

enchiladas! beef had been in the crock-pot all day long, so yummy!


----------



## ajaxlucy

Fried okra, corn & tomato salad, and green beans. I suppose I'll have to make squash again, too.


----------



## Murray in ME

rose2005 said:


> For lunch today we took some fried chicken etc and went on a hike near the Blue Ridge Parkway. Had a great time.
> 
> Rose


That sounds like a great way to spend a day. The little I've seen of your part of Virginia is really beautiful.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Having fish sandwiches with fries and salad.


----------



## Lolly-Dolly

our air conditioner went out and it's a little over 100 degrees here in Texas. I'm makeing taco salad for dinner, luckily I had made extras of the meat/bean part of it and had it frozen in serving size margarine bowls... so just thaw it out a bit and throw it on the salad and we can have something cool to eat..


----------



## Joe123

Cheeseburgers, fresh garden creamy corn, honey buttermilk cornbread and bananasplit ice cream.. :clap:


----------



## amyd

Last night we had oven fried chicken, peas, baked beans, biscuits and fried apples.

Tonight will be french onion soup.

Tomorrow night bbq chicken quesidillas. and the leftover baked beans and peas.


----------



## cow whisperer

Boneless/Skinless chicken breast, fresh green beans, & mashed potatoes w/ gravy.... Yum!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Almost like fall weather so had crockpot roast with carrots, potatoes and gravy. Baked a pan of cornbread and had iced tea to drink. Also had a brownie sundae - that's a heated chocolate brownie with a scoop of vanilla ice cream and hot fudge sauce.


----------



## Murray in ME

rose2005 said:


> That sounds delicious.
> 
> We're having steak, baked potato, sauteed mushrooms and probably some carrots tonight.


----------



## Joe123

Had to chase this topic down.

For supper tonight will be soup beans with cornbread. 

Last night had chinese food..


----------



## Cindy in NY

We're going to grill a steak and have leftover rice, leftover green beans, and salad. This is the first day in about a week that we haven't had a chance of rain!


----------



## fordson major

lobster rolls, potatoes and salad


----------



## BlueberryChick

Dinner was an homage to Peter Brady--pork chops and applesauce, and lima beans and homemade bread.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

Sardines and crackers,yum. eb


----------



## ajaxlucy

Yesterday my co-gardeners and I gathered for a dinner of home-raised foods. Everyone made something different. There was heritage breed turkey smoked on the grill, corn & tomato salad, beet & potato salad (with mayo from home-raised eggs), southern style greens, biscuits and pear butter, watermelon, homebrewed pale ale and blackberry crisp. What a feast! It was fabulous!! 

Tonight is "garden melange": every vegetable I have too much of, from eggplant and okra, to tomatoes and potatoes, stewed together in a pan with a little olive oil. Homemade bread on the side.


----------



## momtaylor

We had a simple corndog casserole for dinner tonight. (pork-n-beans in the bottom of a pan, sliced hot dogs over em, cornbread mix spread over all, bake till cornbread is done). Sliced fresh tomatoes and had cucumbers/onions with it. Dessert is gonna be a lemonade pie here in a bit.


----------



## fordson major

ham and scalloped potatoes!!ended up going out to get fresh batter fried fish as well last night. sardines sound good but only 2 of us will eat them!! (conners sardine plant is just down the road!)


----------



## cheryl-tx

Last night we had steak and onions with a medley of rutabagas, carrots and parsnips.
Tonight we will be having Beef Enchiladas and more leftover birthday cake for dessert.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Last night was mock lasagna.

Tonight chicken stir fry.


----------



## hmsteader71

Last night was meatball subs and salad (creamed corn for the boys). I'm not sure yet tonight. Thinking about fish sandwiches, onion patties and baked beans.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was grilled pork loin with potatoes, squash and onion. 
Tonight is grilled steak with garden veggies, probably same as last night.
Made a chocolate creme pie for dessert.


----------



## toni48

pork loin chops, mashed potatoes, and corn


----------



## IndyGardenGal

slow cooked beef roast, green beans, and carrot muffins for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight is leftover steak, black bean salad, cheese quesadillas, and salad.


----------



## Tiempo

Linguini with pink sauce and spicy Italian sausage.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Cherry tomatoes, pistachio nuts, and blackberries. Does that count as dinner, or just evening snacks? (Can you tell I don't feel like cooking today?)


----------



## beaglebiz

we had tomato sandwiches, with lemon ice for dessert...its hot and muggy out


----------



## momtaylor

we had pan fried steak, gravy over bread, sliced tomatoes, and fresh green beans for dinner. Dessert will be the last of the lemonade pie.


----------



## firegirl969

Last night was DH's birthday, so I cooked chicken and dumplings, creamed corn (from the garden), and peas, homemade bisquits and red velvet cake for dessert. We ate the leftovers for lunch today.

Tonight FIL took us to the local mexican restaurant for supper for DH's birthday. I had a wonderful taco salad.


----------



## Janossy

Since posting to this thread I have noticed a pattern to our meals. At least once a week we have an orange-ish type of meal. Tonight was a quickie night before church. Mac and Cheddar cheese, carrots, and pineapple chunks.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Had bacon and tomato sandwiches with baked beans and coleslaw.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Last two nights:
stovetop barbecue chicken w homemade barbecue sauce, baked potatoes, medley of fresh brocolli and cauliflower

smothered steak, mashed potatoes, peas

Tonight: crockpot round steak with rice, tomatoes, onions, green beans


----------



## NickieL

just homemade wheat bread and tomatoes---gotta make the food stretch until paid again lol


----------



## momtaylor

We had cabbage rolls for dinner tonight. With homemade applesauce and fresh baked bread. Dessert was cinnamon toast later with a glass of milk (wonderful made with fresh bread)


----------



## cow whisperer

We had friends over last night.... I made homemade BBQ and fresh seasoned potatoes.... they brought fresh sweet corn, and a spinach dip bread bowl....


----------



## cheryl-tx

Tonight I am fixing Liver & Onions, mashed potatoes and trying out the ranch style beans I canned last month. Dessert will be Cookies & Cream ice cream


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was pinto bean soup, cornbread and homemade pickle relish.
Tonight is steak, grilled garden veggies, and garlic bread.


----------



## cow whisperer

Left overs tonight....


----------



## firegirl969

Tonight is shrimp scampi. Anybody got an idea of something to go good with this?

Also, what are some things to do with great northern beans? I got two bags from the food ministry.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight is Crock Pot Lasagna.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Leftover mashed potatoes made into gnocchi (first time trying the recipe) and pesto made with basil, chard and garlic from the garden plus some pecans (no pine nuts in this small town). Salad of yellow tomatoes, onions, and cukes in vinaigrette.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

Bopeeps cooking thick juicy burgers on the griddle and fries in a pot of oil.eb


----------



## momtaylor

We had a cold plate tonight; tuna salad, hard boiled eggs, tomato wedges, cantaloupe slices, cottage cheese and toast points. Dessert will be watermelon from the garden later.


----------



## Guest

I'm making a chicken-pasta-broccoli casserole... thing...


----------



## Murray in ME

I did some more recipe testing tonight. We had roasted lobster with garlic/herb butter; olive oil mashed potatoes with garlic and Parmesan; and sauteed corn with Parmesan and basil. The lobster was supposed to be grilled but it was pouring rain.


----------



## fordson major

wernt that some rain last night murray?!?!? was over in calais yesterday aft and thought that it was pretty light for a hurricane, then got back here and it came down well! quite a swell on the beach as well!
tonight i am not sure what we are having roast beef and taties most likely!


----------



## cow whisperer

I'm not sure what we'll do for meals today.... DH is at the flea market.... I stayed home to clean, tackle laundry, & get in the garden after it dries up.... I have to be to work at 4, for taste testing, we officially open tomorrow....

We may just do left overs again, there's enough!


----------



## Tiempo

Steak, mashed potatoes and corn tonight I think.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Murray, that looks fantastic!

We're having Spanish tortilla, taboulleh, sauteed squash, smothered okra, and biscuits or cornbread.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Gorgeous sunny fall day here and we're having grilled hamburgers, sliced tomato, homemade potato salad and chocolate brownies.


----------



## Joe123

Had leftover KFC an watermelon.. 


Will be off here for a few days weather looking good so time to help in ither tobco or hay.


----------



## Murray in ME

rose2005 said:


> My children want to come and stay. LOL They all love seafood!
> 
> Rose


They are most welcome anytime. You and James as well. If they haven't experienced one, you might want to warn the children about northern winters. That might affect how long they want to stay. Of course, if they like the idea of several feet of snow, I'll be happy to stock up on snow shovels.


----------



## Murray in ME

ajaxlucy said:


> Murray, that looks fantastic!
> 
> We're having Spanish tortilla, taboulleh, sauteed squash, smothered okra, and biscuits or cornbread.


Thank you. It was pretty tasty.

Your dinner also sounds great. I really like tortillas. Do you put potatoes in yours?


----------



## sweetsagefarm

we had bbq pork steaks, baked beans, corn on the cob, baked potatoes and yeast rolls. yum!


----------



## Murray in ME

We got home later than expexted from running errands so we had ham and cheese sandwiches tonight.


----------



## Ravenlost

I made homemade gumbo with thick crusty slices of buttered bread.


----------



## cow whisperer

Not sure what tonight will be.... I have tons of leftovers in the fridge....

Tonight is my first service at the new restaurant down the road.... I have a feeling DH will be in.... LOL....


----------



## chickenmommy

Last night was country ribs with rice and green beans, something Nina loves so to make sure she eats.......
Tonight will be a nice salad and some chicken wings. I bake them and then put buffalo sauce on the side because I also like garlic-herb butter sauce and asian sauces for dipping.


----------



## toni48

Spraggetti with pesto and hot italian sausage, salad and garlic toast.


----------



## kandmcockrell

I will be picking out a mess of crabs tonight, so i will snack while i pick. Then tomorrow, i will stuff the crab meat in some flounder we have in the fridge.

I LOVE living on the water!!


----------



## Cindy in NY

BLT's, cantalope. leftover mac & cheese, and salad.


----------



## hillbillygal

Lunch was our big meal today and it was steak tips in gravy served over egg noodles and mashed potatoes.


----------



## amyd

Chicken tacos (found a new recipe for the filling, it has rice in it), taco fixins, and refried beans.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

What kind of restaurant, Cow whisperer? Will you be cooking? If so, will you feel not like cooking at home?


----------



## chickenista

Smoked ham, mashed potatoes and succotash! Though my plate only holds potatoes and succotash!


----------



## reneeearle

I think that maybe it is time to start doing this monthly, and maybe archive each month's version. Maybe it would be easier to go through.... Renee


----------



## BlueberryChick

DH and children had mac & cheese, vegetables and peaches. I went to Moe's with my sisters-in-law for our monthly girls night out. It was my month to pick the place, so I picked the restaurant closest to the bookstore! We closed down Books-A-Million :buds:! Yep, we are wild, wild women.


----------



## soulsurvivor

LOL!! That sounds like my kind of party!

DH and I had a late supper. The garden is deciding it's ready to be picked and put up... We had deep fried chicken strips on an onion roll with tomato, honey mustard and onion.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Going to do Southwest Bean Soup in the crockpot later. If we're not outside too late, I'll make some Cheddar Bay Biscuits to go with it.


----------



## firegirl969

Vegetable-Barley soup with grilled cheese sandwiches and a beautiful red delicious apple for dessert


----------



## Dandish

Beef tips and gravy over noodles, fresh steamed broccoli.


----------



## Old Swampgirl

Smothered chicken, rice & green beans. Watermelon for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Fried chicken breasts, mashed potatoes and chicken gravy, corn, and Sister Schubert yeast rolls. Have frozen banana pops dipped in chocolate waiting in the freezer for later.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom

Tiff baked a meat loaf and baked potatos for dinner tonight. It's Zack's birthday so she wrote "Happy B-Day" with a heart on it across the meatloaf. Doesn't often happen that she does nice things for him like that.


----------



## Rockytopsis

Spaghetti, sauce made from my garden, meat from my goat.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Leftover Bean Soup with salad and the couple of biscuits that I managed to save from DH!


----------



## Rockytopsis

Ahh rescue biscuits yum yum.


----------



## Murron

Tonight was dig in the fridge night .... I put together a pizza on naan flatbread with olive oil, fresh salsa, some leftover diced chicken cutlet, Frank's Red Hot sauce, and mozarella!


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak, baked potato, green beans and a salad.

I hope you're feeling better Rose.


----------



## kandmcockrell

Last night, in between making applesauce and processing sourkrout, i made crabmeat stuffed flounder. I picked out the crabs Tuesday, and DH cought the flounder ths past weekend. It was soooooo good.


----------



## amyd

tonight is elk roast, gravy, mashed potatoes, green beans from teh garden and sliced tomatoes.


----------



## ajaxlucy

I'm going to a friend's house. Several of us are going to bring things from our garden and we're going to make soup.


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle

kandmcockrell said:


> Last night, in between making applesauce and processing sourkrout, i made crabmeat stuffed flounder. I picked out the crabs Tuesday, and DH cought the flounder ths past weekend. It was soooooo good.


Toss some west across the state and I'll catch them at the VA/WV/MD line.That sounds divine. My family is from your area and the seafood there is the best.

For us it's Fettucine Alfredo with hamburger mixed in, blueberry muffins and peaches with ice cream cones for dessert.


----------



## Murray in ME

kandmcockrell said:


> Last night, in between making applesauce and processing sourkrout, i made crabmeat stuffed flounder. I picked out the crabs Tuesday, and DH cought the flounder ths past weekend. It was soooooo good.


That sounds delicious.


----------



## menagerie momma

Just so you all appreciate your suppers even more this evening, I will tell you what I am having tonight. The same thing I have had every night for the past 2 weeks, in all of its guises, from totally inedible to barely tolerable. Come closer to the screen. It's.............
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
. 
*HOSPITAL FOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BWAHAHAAHAHAHAAAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

Ahem. Yes. Uh, sorry. Go back to your dinners. Nothing more to see here.

Can't wait to go home and cook something. Do you think the chefs would be offended if I offered to teach them how vegetables are supposed to be cooked? ie: not green slimey mush. (I think it was broccoli.) Oh, and by the way chef, rice isn't supposed to *crunch* when you chew it. *shudder* 
There now! Even if you are eating a Hungry Man dinner it suddenly tastes like Manna, huh?! LOL!


----------



## Janossy

Boiled Kale and garlic served over barley and brown rice.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Tonight was a hodge-podge of leftovers: chicken, pork barbeque, ocra, potatoes, green beans, biscuits.


----------



## chickenista

We feasted!!
Pork tenderloin roasted with apples, onions, rosemary and savory
Mashed potatoes
Pan seared green beans with garlic
and..... shocker! in this house....
apple pie with the apples I picked in the secret garden with homemade whipped cream from fresh Jersey cream!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

I guess you'd call it spaghetti bolognese: Sauteed onions, mushrooms fresh tomatoes, italian sausage, basil, garlic and I threw a few chopped green beans in there because they were fresh and only had a handful from the garden today. Parmesan over the top. Over ww pasta with garlic bread. All liked it.


----------



## hmsteader71

Tomorrow is Caleb's birthday and he will be with his mom, so we are having him a little party tonight. We are having tacos with all the fixin's, buttermilk chocolate cake/buttermilk chocolate frosting, ice cream and drinks.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Still busy with the garden and supper has been later than usual. Last night was leftover fried chicken diced into a big lettuce/tomato salad with ranch dressing and baked potatoes.

DH is having BLT sandwiches tonight. I'm going to have LT sandwiches.


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle

Tonite, I am having the potato part of a progressive supper for about 30-40 chiurch youth. So I am making a great big Ranch Potato casserole along with 3 gallons of sweet tea. After they leave, I'll eat any left casserole with left over garlic chicken and fresh tomatos.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night we had cheddar bratwurst and Italian sausage patties on the grill with corn-on-the-cob and salad. Tonight may be leftovers or tacos.


----------



## soulsurvivor

:grit: whew, right beside you on this - I dropped my GD's heavy wooden easel on my foot trying to make room to put the canning jars in the back closet.... my foot hasn't turned purple yet, but is a sorta throbbing blue...


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Rose, hope you feel better...

Tonight it's beef stroganoff over egg noodles, salad and maybe chocolate cake for dessert!


----------



## menagerie momma

Aw, you guys! Hope your feet get better fast. I know you know this stuff, but give yourselves permission to keep them propped up at least part of the evening and drink plenty of fluid to flush the tissues and try some ibprofin to get the swelling down faster, even if you hate to take medicine. (((hugs)))

Jessie

Oh, yeah - in the spirit of what's for supper - baked ziti, and caesar salad. Not bad for hospital food. Even better, we are going home tomorrow afternoon! Yay!


----------



## BlueberryChick

We ate at my brother&sister-in-law's house, after helping with the pear harvest. We brought home a bushel and a half of pears.

Dinner was take-out chicken, baked beans, corn on the cob and cookies for desert.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti and a salad tonight.

Rose and soulsurvivor, you two are dangerous. I hope you are both feeling better soon.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Thanks for the good thoughts Murray. 

Supper tonight is leftovers of a family fish fry we had today. We fried 80 bluegill fillets. Also had hush puppies, baked beans, coleslaw, fried potatoes and onions, and sliced tomatoes. Dessert was pecan pie and apple pie.


----------



## greenboy

I got a wonderful coconut chicken soup, I loved it. I blessed my wife for itl.


----------



## chickenista

Tonight is Brunswick stew and sour cream muffins.. yum!
I hope your feets  are better soon. Nothing hurts worse than injured feet or hands.


----------



## BlueberryChick

The kitchen was taken up today with canning, so tonight we had hotdogs, baked beans and store-bought potato salad. No serious cooking allowed!

DD17 said, "And we liked it!"


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

This Bopeep lady around here that I love more than anything,cooked a big pot of chicken an rice and made chickensallet sandwiches and some sweet potatoes too.Lord,I love this woman.:bow: eb


----------



## Murray in ME

EDDIE BUCK said:


> This Bopeep lady around here that I love more than anything,cooked a big pot of chicken an rice and made chickensallet sandwiches and some sweet potatoes too.Lord,I love this woman.:bow: eb


You're a lucky man Eddie. That sounds really good.

We didn't feel like cooking tonight so we just had hot dogs and fries.


----------



## white eagle

My BF made a fresh homemade beef stew loaded with all types of vegs. BF is a great cook. Family is the best to stop by an visit before hit roads again. 

In for the holiday an BF is going to fix homemade meatloaf for that day.



Happy Labor Day All...


----------



## soulsurvivor

Loaded the last of the lima beans into the freezer and decided to thaw out a big pack of frog legs for supper tonight. Also having fried zukes and squash.


----------



## killjoy

Eggplant-Crawfish casserole and fried green tomatoes. yummy guut!


----------



## partndn

Hey,
I'm having fresh sausage, bikkets and gravy, and a mater today.

I don't know what happened, but I dropped a 12 oz can from above my head that landed atop my left foot. Some kind of droppin thang going around eh Rose and Soulsurvivor..:help:

y'all were droppin stuff on the 4th, and I me on the 5th. Working its way south?


----------



## Joe123

For supper tonight will be having homemade meatloaf, fresh mashed taters, peas, hawiian rolls, corn on cob an fresh apples.. 


:sing:


----------



## chickenista

I threw together and kielbasa and potato soup with rosemary muffins!!


----------



## Murron

Ahhh..... The first quiet hint of fall this weekend..... Spectacular warm days, cool nights.... I had chicken stew going all day in the crockpot, and made garlic parmesan breadsticks.  Leftovers will be frozen for later!!


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers tonight.


----------



## greenboy

We had garbanzo vegetarian stew, Jasmine rice meatloaf and peach pie.


----------



## Megabeth

Right now I have a kid favorite in the oven, our own invention: Yard Pizza. Basically, you make your dough, you make your sauce, and then you make your kids go out into the herb garden and the veggie garden and pick whatever they want on their pizza. Tonight it's zucchini, spinach, tomato, green pepper, oregano, sage, and basil. Add some fresh mozzarella, and it's a delicious and sorta nutritious dinner.


----------



## turtlehead

Megabeth, what a great idea! I bet they don't complain, either, because they had a hand in making it.

We tried a new chicken recipe tonight, but made with rabbit ('cause they reproduce like, well, you know). 1 part teriyaki marinade mixed with 1 part ranch dressing. Top with chopped onions and slow cook in a covered casserole (crock pot would work well too). Sounds really weird but it was quite tasty!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Late coming home tonight and stopped at the deli and brought home chicken tenders, mashed potatoes and gravy. Tossed a lettuce/tomato salad to go with it.


----------



## elliemaeg

Supper....Navy beans and ham, sauteed spinach with garlic, steamed carrots and okra cornbread.
I froze a quart bottle full of water to put in my cooler and as I opened the freezer door out it came from up here to down there on the top of my foot. OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toni48

Yummy tacos.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was leftovers - black bean soup for DH and a tiny bit of steak for me - along with salad and fresh corn-on-the-cob. Tonight will be something from the freezer. I have found too many good deals lately and the freezer is so full that I have to lock it to keep it closed!


----------



## Tiempo

Stop it with the dropping things people...feets are useful!!

I'm all out of inspiration for tonight..hopefully an idea will hit me soon (preferably not on my foot)


----------



## BlueberryChick

Last night we had omelets*, with drop biscuits and pear honey. Mmmm.....



*That spelling doesn't look right, but it's what my spell check said. Must obey spell check, Must obey spell check, Must obey...


----------



## firegirl969

Last night we had left-over boston butt made into BBQ sandwiches. Tonight, FIL is taking all of us out for Mexican for SIL's birthday. Her hubby usually brings a really good cake from the local bakery. Yippee, no cooking tonight!


----------



## amyd

Brats with sauerkraut and apples, mashed potatoes, tossed salad. I may make some lemonade, it sounds good lately!


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight is chili, cornbread and pumpkin bars for dessert. One of my daughters favorite meals and since she is a college student and doesn't eat well, I try to cook for her as often as possible.


----------



## wistful dreams

I've had baked potato soup cooking away all day in the crockpot, just need to fry some bacon to be crumbled on top and make some biscuits.


----------



## Joe123

French Toast w bacon. Wife not feeling well so will fix that tonight. Kids going to church so night is going to be easy.


----------



## Mickey

hmsteader71,
Could you post your recipe for pumpkin bars please?
Mickey


----------



## hmsteader71

Pumpkin Bars

2 cups all-purpose flour
2 tsp baking powder
2 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp baking soda
4 beaten eggs
1 16-oz can pumpkin
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 cup cooking oil

Stir together flour, baking powder, cinnamon, soda, an 1 tsp salt. Combine eggs, pumpkin, sugar, and oil; beat till combined. Add dry ingredients; beat till well combined. Spread batter in an ungreased 15x10x1" baking pan. Bake in a 350 oven for 25-30 minutes.

Cream Cheese Frosting

1 3 oz. package cream cheese
1/4 cup butter or margarine
1 tsp vanilla
2 cups sifted powdered sugar

In a mixer bowl beat together cream cheese, butter or margarine, and vanilla till light and fluffy. Gradually add powdered sugar, beating till smooth. Spread over cooled cake; sprinkle with chopped nuts, if desired.


----------



## Rockytopsis

We had "Buck"ghetti for supper, the sauce was made from our garden, the buck was a freezer camp kid.


----------



## chickenista

That sounds yummy!
Tonight we are having pork butt, mashed potatoes because DH is addicted and succotash! I love succotash.. I mean really love it.
Onions, limas and corn cooked down in butter and water or stock. Then add cherry tomatoes and let them cook in too. A smidge of sour cream at the end and salt and pepper. Holy Cow! The sum tastes nothing like the parts!


----------



## turtlehead

Tried a new recipe, sounds weird but it was easy and good. The recipe called for chicken but I used rabbit.

Mix equal parts teriyaki marinade and ranch dressing, pour over chicken/rabbit pieces in casserole dish. Top with chopped onions. Cover and bake on low heat (I used 300*) for 2-3 hours.

Was good with rice but DH says roasted potatoes would have been better and I agree. Pineapple would be a good side dish, as are peas and broccoli.


----------



## turtlehead

Chickenista, I'm going to have to try your succotash. You seem to have excellent taste in most things so a rave review like that is not to be ignored.


----------



## Mickey

Thank you hmsteader. I'm going to get some pumpkin out of the freezer right now
Mickey


----------



## soulsurvivor

chickenista said:


> I love succotash.. I mean really love it.
> Onions, limas and corn cooked down in butter and water or stock. Then add cherry tomatoes and let them cook in too. A smidge of sour cream at the end and salt and pepper. Holy Cow! The sum tastes nothing like the parts!


That's what we call "garden goulash"! And it is my favorite way to enjoy the small amounts of veggies I couldn't fit into the canning jar or freezer bag. Throw in the same pot,, cook and enjoy. It really does need the baby lima beans to make it good though.... and I haven't made it yet this year!!!!!!!!!! How could I have forgotten about my favorite meal? 

Tonight, supper is garden goulash and cornbread!! Thank you chickenista for your great post!


----------



## Tiempo

I put a beef roast in the crockpot for tonight, we'll have it with potatoes from the garden.


----------



## krische1012

Thanks for the pumpkin bar recipe hmsteader! That looks fantastic! Just to clarify though, you use three oz of cream cheese? or eight oz? I am not familiar with three oz cream cheese packages! Also, do you think it would turn out alright in a 9 x 13 pan? I don't have a 10 x 15!

For dinner tonight I am making a Mexican Lasagna with a garden salad! Then for dessert DH cut up strawberries and has them soaking in a balsamic vinegar/sugar mix. We'll scoop out the strawberries and top them with whipped cream!


----------



## cow whisperer

I have no clue what to make tonight.... I actually have the evening off from work... although I need to go in for a mandatory meeting.... 

Maybe I'll go grab some ground beef out to thaw while I'm gone.... then I'll throw together a quick meatloaf.... and do mashed potatoes, gravy, & fresh green beans.... 

Yep, that sounds good....


----------



## Murray in ME

We'll be having corn chowder and corn bread tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Our pattypan squash is still doing backflips in producing here and we've had lots to share with our family and friends. We've frozen many bags of squash and supper most nights have been deep fried squash with a honey mustard dip. Tonight is no different because we're having fried fish and squash again. We have to eat the fish to make room for the frozen veggies we're piling in the freezer. It's a wonderful problem to have! LOL!!


----------



## firegirl969

DH took a bag of shrimp out of the freezer that we were given in July. I can't decide whether I want fried or grilled shrimp, so I am doing both along with grilled Vidalia onions and mushrooms.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

We are having breakfast for supper,eggs,sausage,grits,biscuits and jelly. Oh and coffee.


----------



## chickenista

Homemade pizzas tonight in honor of the Trueblood season finale..


----------



## amyd

We had a fall festival at church today, and had bbq chicken or pork steak, baked beans, seasoned potato wedges, sweet potato/apple/cranberry/pineapple medley, cucumbers/onions, slaw, applesauce, homemade bread and assorted cakes for dessert. It was really good, but after working all morning, I dont' think I enjoyed it like I should.

For supper, pork roast I cooked yesterday, sliced and warmed up, instant mashed taters, gravy, and some sauteed green beans. Also sliced tomatoes and cottage cheese in the fridge.


----------



## Elffriend

We had a Roman Feast. DD, 15, studied ancient civilizations this year. I told her she had to pick a time period or culture and do some sort of project, so Roman Feast was what she decided to do. She researched authentic recipes online and did most of the cooking with just a little help from me. We had:
rolls flavored with anise and cumin
fried cheese dumplings
omelet with honey
beans with leeks, cumin and coriander
roasted chicken flavored with dill, coriander and wine
fruit for dessert

It was different. I would not normally season a chicken with both dill and coriander, but the result was quite nice. The omelet with honey was a little weird, and the rolls had too much anise in them for our tastes though the texture was good.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Last night we had hamburger/rice casserole (with ground turkey), peas and carrots, fruit cocktail, tea, and brownies for dessert.


----------



## cheryl-tx

We had mushroom and cheese egg omelets last night and tonight we will be having 
bbq'd smoked venison sausage, mac&cheese and corn muffins.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Made Spicy Chicken Chili last night. Tonight is leftovers with Texas Moppin' Rolls and salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight it's homemade vegetable beef soup and baked cornbread. Chocolate pudding for dessert.


----------



## BlueberryChick

It's a concoction, based on my aunt's hobo stew recipe. It involves ground turkey, potatoes, onions and canned vegetable soup. We'll see how it turns out. I made cornbread to go with it. I'm pretty sure at least that will be good.


----------



## jamala

tonight was boiled shrimp, potatoes and corn on the cob with garlic buttered bread


----------



## okiemom

we had open faced hambergers, fried cabbage and mixed steamed veggies. Kids had oreos for after dinner treat.

I might have a glass of wine and talk w/ my friend in OKC. The weekend is alsmost here. I need to made a pork roast for next week. 

I am meeting my cooking goals and love this post as it keeps me inspired to cook a meal everynight.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti and spinach tonight.


----------



## bopeep

EddieBuck wanted me to show you what we had tonight....fried fatback, corn..that we froze this summer, and biscuits.
bopeep


----------



## krische1012

We are having breakfast for dinner  Pancakes, bacon and eggs!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was fried polish sausage with onions, mashed potatoes and pickled beets.


----------



## fordson major

we had hosenfefer pie! with two more too freeze for later consumption!


----------



## chickenista

I think it will be potato soup (maybe with bacon) and fresh bread. I made butter, so I have to make bread to put it on, you know.


----------



## cheryl-tx

Pork Chops baking in the oven and potato salad cooling in the fridge!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was marinated flank steak grilled, then cut into strips and served on a lettuce and garden tomato salad with homemade dressing. We canned 16 quarts of tomato juice today. Our few late garden tomato plants have decided to be productive all of a sudden.


----------



## elliemaeg

I fixed supper for our son who had a Birthday. He and his brother have been asking me to fix a dish they liked while youngsters so I fixed it. It is called Spam stirfry. It tastes good but sounds terrible. Along with that I fixed beef stew for family who didn't think they would like it and cornbread and rolls.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Canned 8 more quarts of tomato juice this morning. Tonight supper is fried bluegill and froglegs, fried squash with a honey mustard dipping sauce. Homemade coleslaw and iced tea.


----------



## Murray in ME

I had some more recipes to test tonight. We had roasted salmon with pesto and mashed potatoes with olives and pesto.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Murray - your salmon looks yummy!

We had shish-kabobs on the grill with kielbasa, pineapple, potatoes, onions, and peppers along with rice and salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Rainy and cool here, so the old crockpot's been going. Having roast and gravy with potatoes, carrots and onions. Baked cornbread muffins and iced tea.


----------



## Murray in ME

Cindy in NY said:


> Murray - your salmon looks yummy!


Thank you Cindy.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Broccoli and cheese quiche, peaches and bread.


----------



## Janossy

Homemade spaghetti and marinara sauce. Hungarian pancakes drizzled with homemade chocolate sauce for dessert.


----------



## chickenista

Pork chops with mashed potatoes and green peas.. I just had the mashed potatoes and peas.. they go great together and it just messes it all up to eat something with them.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

barbecue chicken, fried potatoes with peppers and onions, brocolli and cauliflower medley with cheese sauce.


----------



## Cindy in NY

chickenista said:


> Pork chops with mashed potatoes and green peas.. I just had the mashed potatoes and peas.. they go great together and it just messes it all up to eat something with them.


My Grandaddy tried to get us to eat peas by making a "nest" of mashed potatoes and then putting the peas in as "eggs". I loved my Grandaddy but I still don't love peas!


----------



## chickenista

Yep.. that is how it is done. And then you smoosh the peas in a bit so they 'stick' and you don't have to chase them all over the plate. I just put mine in a bowl tonight..yum.


----------



## Murray in ME

Last night we had seared beef heart with a mustard vinaigrette, mashed potatoes, corn and cucumbers. Just enough heart left over to have with some scrambled eggs or to make a sandwich or two. :sing:

Tonight we had chili cheese dogs with my nephews.


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight we are having sausage gravy and biscuits, with coffee or tea to drink. I think I might make a Scottish Shortbread for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We're having leftovers tonight - hotdogs and burgers from the grill with salad and leftover spicy beans. I made focaccia with red onion and rosemary so that will be dessert.


----------



## Carol from Upto

We are having homemade pizza tonight. 
The crust is made from my 5 minutes a day to fresh baked bread recipie.
The topping will be canned sauce, onions, peppers, and garlic.


----------



## chickenista

I made spaghetti sauce today so we had spaghetti.


----------



## krische1012

I am trying a recipe for lemon spaghetti! Hopefully it will be good!


----------



## CherieOH

I have to thank chickenista for my dinner last night (post number 1936 in this thread). I made succotash her way by adding the cherry tomatoes and sour cream. Wow! That was so good that I ended up eating a big bowl of it and nothing else. I might do that again tonight. If dh acts quickly enough, he might get some too.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Carol from Upto said:


> We are having homemade pizza tonight.
> The crust is made from my 5 minutes a day to fresh baked bread recipie.
> The topping will be canned sauce, onions, peppers, and garlic.


Carol - can you post your bread recipe? Please?


----------



## Kent Allard

Tonight is Potato and Egg burritos (I do the whole thing in my electric skillet) and tomorrow is homemade pizza using the Wise Bread fast and easy recipe (http://www.wisebread.com/fast-and-easy-pizza-dough-and-sauce)


----------



## chickenista

CherieOH said:


> I have to thank chickenista for my dinner last night (post number 1936 in this thread). I made succotash her way by adding the cherry tomatoes and sour cream. Wow! That was so good that I ended up eating a big bowl of it and nothing else. I might do that again tonight. If dh acts quickly enough, he might get some too.


Hey! You're welcome. I am very glad you liked it..I love it too. DH can live without it..his loss..freaky man.

Tonight is beef stew over potato gnocchi. Mmmmmmmm.....

Ok ya'll. If you haven't tried beef stew over potato gnocchi, just let me tell you its great! It was a gamble and an experiment and oh my....wow.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I've been offline since last week and this is always the first thread I look for to read. Supper tonight was deluxe hamburger and oven fries. DH and I stopped at the slaughter house over the weekend and only got burgers for the freezer. We have the freezers full of garden stuff, so not much room for meat.


----------



## toni48

Chicken breasts and sliced homegrown tomatoes. Tomorrow night is beans and cornbread.


----------



## cow whisperer

Yesterday I was off work.... so I put together a nice veggie beef soup.... It simmered all day on the stove, until I had to head out to the dentist and I put it in the crock pot.... It was soooo GOOD! 

Not sure what tonight will be.... I'm off again, so we'll see....


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight made Cranberry Pork Loin in the crockpot along with smashed potatoes with gravy from the roast and salad.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Hamburger stuffed giant yellow squash and an okra dish (succotash?) made with okra, tomatoes, bacon, field peas and corn. I posted the recipe on Tightwad tips today. Great meal!


----------



## aftermidnite

Last night was Swiss Steak with White Rice ...
I rarely cook as SO thinks he is the only one who knows how (and I have been working as a grill cook for years ..LOL )
This is a comfort food to me and I was more than ready for a bit of comfort ..


Lunch today was a stop at my favorite chicken place ..Churches Chicken ..
We had to be in Indianapolis (Beech Grove ) for pre op tests for his nepherectomy so I had a hankerin for it ...We dont have Churches Chicken here in my town ...


----------



## peacebaker

Frost advisory tonight, so picked most of the garden....and we have newly laying hens and an egg excess....SO

tonight is quiche with broccoli, peppers, garlic, tomato (almost the last one, sniff) and some bacon and cheese. The cheese and milk are local too, so it's almost all locavorian


----------



## Carol from Upto

Hi Cindy in NY,
This is the link for the five minutes a day bread recipie:
http://www.motherearthnews.com/Real-Food/Artisan-Bread-In-Five-Minutes-A-Day.aspx
I learned about this from this website and I have been making it for weeks!


----------



## Minelson

Crock pot pot roast with potatoes


----------



## Janossy

Cheese Pizzas made on tortilla shells, mixed fruit salad, French cut green beans...........


----------



## soulsurvivor

I fried chicken and made some white gravy with the drippings. Also had mashed potatoes and garden lima beans.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Carol from Upto said:


> Hi Cindy in NY,
> This is the link for the five minutes a day bread recipie:
> http://www.motherearthnews.com/Real-Food/Artisan-Bread-In-Five-Minutes-A-Day.aspx
> I learned about this from this website and I have been making it for weeks!



Thanks Carol!


----------



## wistful dreams

As its a lovely rainy fall day with a high of 45 and a low of 29.... I'm thinking some warm comfort food is order. Chicken pot pie with fresh chocolate chip cookies for dessert


----------



## FarmersDaughter

Ham and split pea soup is cooking in the crockpot. Sounded good for this nice fall day.


----------



## soulsurvivor

That soup does sound good! Wish that was here. 
We're having chicken tacos using the leftover fried chicken from last night.


----------



## erma

biscuits and gravy
bacon


----------



## kandmcockrell

last night we had homemade pizza. tonight, maybe tocos. Depends on how fast i can defrost the meat. Forgot to pull it out last night.

Tomorrow, it will be 15 bean soup in the crock pot.


----------



## mamajohnson

Gumbo tonight. Using up leftover roast duck from last night.


----------



## ginnie5

tonight was veggie soup with sweet potatoes on the side and cornbread. Oh so good! Now I have to make myself get up and go to church in a bit. I made the soup with some deer sausage from last year. It didn't have enough seasoning in it to make it good as sausage but it makes wonderful meatloaf and soup!


----------



## toni48

Chicken noodle soup and grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## Murray in ME

rose2005 said:


> Oh my! I should have taken a photo. Dh and I were outside working on something, while Emma and Jacob cooked supper from scratch.
> 
> They made garlic and herb baked chicken, sweetcorn, fried squash, and new potatoes in butter and black pepper.
> 
> It was delicious!
> 
> Emma helps or cooks a lot, but she has decided that she and Jacob (10) will take over Wednesday night suppers, to give her a chance to teach Jacob what she knows, and also to give me a complete evening off. :dance: They will be using my Mennonite and Amish cook books to find new recipies, and Emma is a natural at making up her own. (She is as passionate about cooking as I am!).
> 
> When all my friends are complaining about their 15/16 year olds, I am just loving mine and dreading the day she goes off to college.
> 
> Rose


That sounds like a great dinner Rose. It is very kind of Emma to want to give you an evening a week off from cooking. It sounds like she is already a very talented cook. It is great to hear of young people with a passion for cooking. Good for her.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti with Italian sausages simmered in the sauce. We also had some nice fresh green beans.


----------



## soulsurvivor

This cooler weather keeps up and I'll be roasting me a turkey. But for now, we're still eating fresh garden squash deep fried and dipped in honey mustard. Also used the leftover mashed potatoes and made skillet fried potato cakes and caramelized onions. DH decided he needed even more fried food and fried himself some sausage. 

LOL and to make it even more unhealthy, I made a white chocolate raspberry cheesecake pie using a mix I got in TN. Best tasting fridge pie we've ever had.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak; potato gnocchi with butter, salt and pepper; and more green beans.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I made cheesy cauliflower soup yesterday, and had it again tonight. Served with corn on the cob, fresh cucumbers, tomatoes, and had fresh raspberries for dessert. Sooo good!


----------



## bjba

Buttercup squash stuffed with beef and sliced fresh strawberries for dessert.


----------



## mamita

all week was wet and very chilly, so I went in to overdrive with comfort foods. roasted a big turkey with all the trimmings, hearty beef stew, veggie soup with big fluffy dumplings, meatloaf. tonight...big ole steak and provolone cheese subs, loaded with mushrooms and onions. I'm pretending it's low-cal. lol


----------



## chickenista

Tonight is a rich, thick hearty rabbit stew with onions, peas, carrots, taters and loads of mushrooms. Smells so good...


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm frying fish and squash again. Need the freezer room. I'm still freezing tomatoes and squash before frost hits.


----------



## Murray in ME

chickenista said:


> Tonight is a rich, thick hearty rabbit stew with onions, peas, carrots, taters and loads of mushrooms. Smells so good...


That sounds delicious. 

We had ham and cheese sandwiches tonight.


----------



## CherieOH

I'm making meatloaf, succotash and biscuits with pumpkin bars for dessert.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had pork chops; cheese and garlic grits with chipotle peppers; and spinach.


----------



## Joe123

Wife has western cowboy beans on cooking slowly in crockpot at first she had them in a regular pot but after got everything put in she later tranferred them into a crockpot. She added mushrooms to the beans this time. Laters she making homemade honey-buttermilk cornbread to eat with them.. 

For suppertime lastnight had grilled chicken sandwiches..


----------



## soulsurvivor

Late yesterday was grilled pork loin and grilled garden veggies. Dessert was leftover pie.


----------



## wistful dreams

We've got a lovely thunderstorm rolling in (I love stormy weather!) and so I'm thinking maybe chicken with rice soup? We were going to have chili but I forgot to take the beans out to soak last night... so I'm thinking soup with homemade rolls.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Last night was a spicy Mexican butternut squash soup and Rio Zape beans (and oh my, those beans are delicious!). 
Tonight will be salad, roasted root vegetables, and red peppers stuffed with millet, onion, garlic, and the last of the sweet corn.


----------



## CherieOH

ajaxlucy said:


> Last night was a spicy Mexican butternut squash soup and Rio Zape beans (and oh my, those beans are delicious!).
> Tonight will be salad, roasted root vegetables, and red peppers stuffed with millet, onion, garlic, and the last of the sweet corn.


I keep hearing how great rio zape beans are but haven't found them yet. Where did you get yours and how did you fix them?


----------



## chickenista

I have some ground beef...
I guess some sort of cheesy, tomato-y pasta thingy...


----------



## Cindy in NY

Night before last I made homemade pierogi with leftover frozen mashed potatoes. Still need to work on getting my dough thin enough. Last night had cube steak with cheater's onion gravy, stuffing, and salad.


----------



## ajaxlucy

CherieOH said:


> I keep hearing how great rio zape beans are but haven't found them yet. Where did you get yours and how did you fix them?


I've grown them for about 5-10 years now. I originally got the seeds from the Native Seeds/S.E.A.R.C.H. vendor at a farmer's market in Tucson, Arizona when I was out visiting a friend. All of the beans I bought there grew out when I planted them. I don't see them in their catalog anymore (they're also called Hopi Purple String Bean), but they're also available here:

http://www.ranchogordo.com/html/rg_varieties.htm

I shelled them when they were mature but not dry, then cooked them in a little bit of broth and grated onion.


----------



## yugogypsy

Salmon, corn from the garden, with turnips and carrots mashed together with sour cream.


----------



## Joe123

yugogypsy said:


> Salmon, corn from the garden, with turnips and carrots mashed together with sour cream.


Oh my that sounds really good. How was the Salmon fixed?

Wifes cowboy beans was out of this world..


----------



## soulsurvivor

Stewed up a pot of garden goulash (succotash) and made fried cornmeal mush. I think we ate supper about 4 times, starting this afternoon and finishing up tonight. LOL!!


----------



## yugogypsy

Baked Salmon, pasta substituted for corn we forgot to pick and carrot turnip mix was great-even liked by our turnip hater.


----------



## Murray in ME

rose2005 said:


> Tonight Pigeon lady and her family are coming for supper, not sure what to cook yet, may be meatloaf with all the trimmings.
> 
> Rose


How is Pigeon Lady? I haven't seen her post here in a long time.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had baked chicken thighs, rice and carrots tonight.


----------



## hmsteader71

We are having beenie weenies, cornbread and maybe rice.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Soba (buckwheat) noodles in a sesame-peanut sauce with grilled eggplant & zucchetta squash and fried tofu or teriyaki fish. Salad and white wine. Believe it or not, my hubby likes that sort of food.:clap:


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight is spicy beans with sausage in the crockpot along with salad and cornbread.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken sauteed in mushrooms, garlic , onions and white wine, noodles, fried okra, green beans.


----------



## Tiempo

Tacos with homemade guacamole tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH is grilling steak and vegetables. Also having salad. I made Halloween cupcakes. The grandkids are coming tomorrow.


----------



## toni48

Chicken breast cooked in a little olive oil with Cajun seasoning on them. Sliced tomatoes, fried zucchini and corn.


----------



## Wonderland

Tonight we're having homemade chicken enchiladas. YUM. I can't wait.


----------



## Carol from Upto

Tonight I made bean and corn pie. And roasted brussell sprouts. 
It's one of my kids favs and I have not made it for a long time. 
When I got home from work my commuter college daughter was sitting up in bed studying and said she was starving and exhausted. 
She said she didn't care what we have, but brussell sprouts would be awesome. 
When I called her for supper she was sound asleep. 
At least we will have leftovers!! 
My son is not home tonight and I wasn't hungry. Kind of Grr but what the heck!


----------



## Elsbet

stir fry over rice.

it has lemon grass, beef, red pepper strips, bok choy, onions, garlic, garam masala, extra chinese ginger, whole cloves (to be picked out) whole pepper corns (same) cinnamon sticks (same again) and star anise. Fried in oil, with rice vinegar.

Not quite hot enough...


----------



## Murray in ME

rose2005 said:


> Busy with the farm, but she does come on here to read, if not post.
> 
> Rose



Thanks Rose. I'm glad she's okay.

We had salami and cheese sandwiches tonight.


----------



## Joe123

Finished cowboy beans off long with cornbread but wife is thinking of fixing some steaks, corn on cob and rolls for suppertime tonight.


----------



## Janossy

Scrambled green eggs (EElayers) fresh applesauce, sweet potatoes and WW toast. All made or grown here.


----------



## mamajohnson

Tonight is home made rosemary/garlic bread, meatloaf, rice and something else, just not sure what yet.


----------



## Ol Tex

Vi's fixin' thick hamburger (1/2 beef/1/2 venison) steak w/ dark onion-Bordeaux-mushroom gravy, smashed taters w/sourcream, butter, green onions, 'n cheddar, and green peas sauteed in butter. Fluffy cathead biscuits to sop the gravy. Sweet tea to wash it down and peach pie for dessert. Mmmmmm!!
John


----------



## hmsteader71

We are having breakfast casserole, rice pudding and for dessert Scottish Shortbread.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

I'm so tired I don't even want to think about what to make for dinner. It'll probably end up being grilled cheese sandwiches and soup


----------



## Joe123

Wife changed mind so having grilled chicken sandwhiches with corn on cob and tater tots..


----------



## chickenista

A smoked sausage/rice dish. Money is getting low and the menu is starting to reflect it.
I just couldn't bear eating another chicken tonight.


----------



## Katey

Potato leek soup. The potatoes and leeks are extremely local, if you get my drift.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Cooked up a another pot of garden goulash today and fried cornbread. I think I'm trying to make myself ok with the fact that the "fresh out of the garden" is about over.


----------



## Janossy

Black eyed peas, greens, and wild rice cooked together topped with sharp cheddar cheese, butter, and sour cream. Sliced tomatoes and peaches


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

soulsurvivor said:


> Cooked up a another pot of garden goulash today and fried cornbread. I think I'm trying to make myself ok with the fact that the "fresh out of the garden" is about over.





Janossy said:


> Black eyed peas, greens, and wild rice cooked together topped with sharp cheddar cheese, butter, and sour cream. Sliced tomatoes and peaches


Oh, my.... both of these sound SOOOO good!

We're having roast chicken with roasted carrots and mashed potatoes. Starting with cream of tomato soup, though, with the very last of the tomatoes, and we'll have hot tea, too, as it's DARNED COLD here tonight!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Had our "fall back" dinner - tacos, salad, and refried beans.


----------



## amyd

Tacos- beef, lettuce, cheese, sour cream, salsa on soft corn or flour tortillas
Refried Beans
Mexican rice
homemade pico de gallo (will have to used canned tomatoes this time though, but have some fresh jalapenos and onions)


----------



## mamita

hunter's beans, fried potatoes, cornbread, apple crisp.  I'm starved already...


----------



## missysid

Meatloaf Corn bread and a veggie - I guess peas.


----------



## toni48

Spraggetti with hot Italian sausage..


----------



## CherieOH

I just harvested the last of the bell peppers for the season, so I made stuffed peppers for dinner and sliced and diced the rest for the freezer.


----------



## kritter8888

Homemade spagettii and meatballs. With my own tomatoes. Firts time doing it from scratch and it was ohhh so yummy.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Fried hamburgers and deluxed with thick slices of garden tomato, onion, lettuce and cheese.


----------



## Kelly

Homemade potato/sausage soup topped with homemade croutons...yummy!


----------



## Murray in ME

We had beef stew and biscuits last night. Tonight we're having pork chops. Not sure what we're having with them yet. Probably baked potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight is Beef Soup with Rivels.


----------



## kandmcockrell

tonight, i will be steaming clams with vermoth(if i have it) and garlic. yum!!:rock:


----------



## soulsurvivor

I made a key lime pie and I don't much care what else is for supper... 
Rainy old day here so having meatloaf, mashed potatoes and peas.


----------



## Murray in ME

kandmcockrell said:


> tonight, i will be steaming clams with vermoth(if i have it) and garlic. yum!!:rock:


That sounds delicious.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Chicken sausage, butter peas, rice and gravy, and graham crackers with frosting for dessert.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

BBQ steak, baked potatoes and sauteed summer squash with onions and garlic here tonight. It's SNOWING.... so DH can barbecue


----------



## CherieOH

Leftover stuffed peppers for us tonight. When there's only two of you to cook for, there's always leftovers.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Deluxed beef burgers with garden tomato, cooked onion, lettuce, mayo, mustard, cheese on a toasted bun. I think I could set a speed record for how fast I can inhale one of these.


----------



## NickieL

homemade spicy black bean chili

I had to make something that used a lot of tomatoes, as we are having a hard freeze tonight.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Ground beef and potato casserole and green beans.


----------



## Joe123

Supper here we had grilled chicken, cold coke long with apple mountain dew dumplings...MMMM:dance:


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers tonight.


----------



## yugogypsy

Trout and baked potatoes:clap:


----------



## Joe123

For supper tonight we will be having meat stirfry with orange cream cycle cake with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Joe123 said:


> Supper here we had grilled chicken, cold coke long with apple mountain dew dumplings...MMMM:dance:


That is DH's favorite dessert. We don't have it very often though.


----------



## cc

Supper will probably be hot cereal or left over cornbread but for lunch we are having home made vegetable soup and the cornbread. Made a big skillet of cornbread so we can have leftovers for a couple of nights. Just love it with buttermilk. I'm not terrible sure what dessert will be, maybe left over chocolate pound cake or just some fruit.


----------



## Ebowhunter

:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:
tonight is roast chicken, mashed potatoes, green bean casserole, corn, rolls, apple cranberry relish and pumpkin pie with apple cider to drink


----------



## toni48

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

barbecued chicken, mashed potatoes, green beans.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night did beer brats and steak on the grill. Tonight we have those leftovers plus leftover beef soup.


----------



## mellba

split, buttered, and warmed leftover biscuits brought from lunch at mil's today, filled with the last of our tomatoes and coffee to drink


----------



## soulsurvivor

Dh fixed a late breakfast of sausage, gravy and biscuits this morning. We've eaten this several times today and are only having a salad and crackers for supper along with a glass of iced tea.


----------



## Guest

I made a big pot of extremely delicious chicken stew, and that's what we'll be living on for for the next 2 or 3 days until it's all gone. I keep going back every couple hours for another bowl, it's soooooo good.


----------



## simplemaninPR

Supper tonight was Chuletas frita (fried pork chop), Arroz armarillo (yellow rice), and tostones (fried green plantains). Washed it all down with cafe con leche (coffee with evaporated milk). 

Ernest


----------



## Squeaker

Chicka-roni-salad Pretty much a regular macaroni salad, with cheese, eggs, red onion, black olives, celery and chicken that was cooked with jabenero chilis,onion and garlic and then cooled and cut into BIG pieces and added to the salad.....Thus, the name, Chickaroni salad. I threw this together about 25 years ago and all of my boys eat it like it is going out of style. YUN


----------



## Guest

Squeaker said:


> Chicka-roni-salad Pretty much a regular macaroni salad, with cheese, eggs, red onion, black olives, celery and chicken that was cooked with jabenero chilis,onion and garlic and then cooled and cut into BIG pieces and added to the salad.....Thus, the name, Chickaroni salad. I threw this together about 25 years ago and all of my boys eat it like it is going out of style. YUN


That sounds really good!


----------



## Murray in ME

Squeaker said:


> Chicka-roni-salad Pretty much a regular macaroni salad, with cheese, eggs, red onion, black olives, celery and chicken that was cooked with jabenero chilis,onion and garlic and then cooled and cut into BIG pieces and added to the salad.....Thus, the name, Chickaroni salad. I threw this together about 25 years ago and all of my boys eat it like it is going out of style. YUN


I agree with ladycat. That does sound very good.


----------



## Joe123

Well we fixed meat stirfry with orange cream cycle cake with vanilla ice cream yesterday but the meat stirfry it a little hot. It had some nice hot peppers added in it long with carrots, bell peppers, onions, rice and other stuff but it was great to have.

Tonight for supper going to have cheeseburgers with other things.


----------



## amyd

Spaghetti pie, tossed salad


----------



## hengal

Rose - would you like to share your recipe for sausage casserole? Sounds like something my dh would love.


----------



## michelleIL

MMM rose2005, sounds really good. I had some tip steaks that I pan fried, and then the next day, I cooked that with some potatoes, and some green beans and a can of mixed veggies. It was really good, made a nice broth, to which I then added some "better than boillion" soup base to. MMMMM Will be throwing a couple organic red potatoes in today sometime!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Last night we had our Thanksgiving dinner. As close to 100 per cent LOCAL as you can get -- everything right down to the cranberry sauce made from cranberries collected from my neighbor's property on the river. 

The turkey I sourced through a local guy didn't come through in time, so we had two of our chickens, mashed potatoes (from our garden), glazed carrots (from our garden), green beans and zucchini casserole (from our garden), cranberry sauce, pepper jelly, pickled beets, sweet pickled gherkins, dill pickles, stuffing (made with my homemade bread which was made from local grain), all the seasonings and herbs came from my garden -- the only thing NOT local was the coffee I served after and the salt and pepper sitting on the table. Even the wine was homemade.

We had our neighbors as guests, and it was wonderful. I love Thanksgiving!

Tonight we'll be having leftovers!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Everything sounds so good! Can you tell I'm hungry? 
I've got scalloped potatoes baking along with a small meatloaf. Probably will fix some kind of salad and bread to go with it.


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle

Roast pork, it's in the crockpot right now, fried apples, french bread and green beans and tomatos. Sweet tea and oatmeal cookies. I had to bake this afternoon. We were running out of stuff and I needed to fill the goodie stock up.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had corn chowder and biscuits.


----------



## hmsteader71

We are having cheesy potato soup, spoon rolls and country apple cobbler.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We had Taco Soup with salad and leftover Cheddar Bay Biscuits.


----------



## fordson major

curried lamb chops! even the boy liked them! (and he does not like lamb!)


----------



## NEfarmgirl

We had fried porkchops, mashed red potatos, green beans and sauteed apples--comfort food for a cold misty day!


----------



## firegirl969

Homemade veggie soup with country cured ham as the base and barley added (simmered 6 hours today), with crackers and peanut butter/chocolate bars for dessert


----------



## CherieOH

We had spaghetti and garlic toast.


----------



## bjba

Mexican Cheeseburger meatloaf, fresh green beans and lettuce/tomato salad for tomorrow.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Fried potato pancakes with leftover meatloaf sandwiches topped with a garden tomato.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was homemade pizza using bits and pieces of leftovers out of the fridge. Was actually pretty good even with the odd combinations of meatloaf, sausage, and bacon mixed with cheeses, onion, and peppers.


----------



## therunbunch

Tonight was sausage n gravy over bread, with fried potatoes.


----------



## toni48

Fish sticks, baked beans and butternut squash.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had scrambled eggs and leftover mashed potatoes.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was leftover Taco Soup with salad. Tonight I'm in charge of serving a Chicken & Biscuit dinner to 200 people. I'll get some leftovers at about 8 and bring some home to DH about 9.


----------



## Janossy

Homemade cheese pizza and green beans.


----------



## Jalopy

Chilli, cornbread, and pumpkin desert.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Homemade veggie soup with multigrain bread, and pumpkin pie for dessert!


----------



## chickenista

Cheese tortellini tossed with brocoli, onions and peppers with turkey sausage and served with parmesan and romano cheeses.


----------



## meanwhile

BLT and a bowl of kale cooked with garlic! It is only me tonight!


----------



## Joe123

Here tonight for part of family soup beans with cornbread while other part of family had chicken noodle soup since sick. :Bawling:


----------



## CherieOH

We had pot roast the past couple of days. Today we had chili.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti and meatballs tonight.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

ladycat, would you share your recipe for chicken stew? It sounds perfect for the kind of weather we have been having today (more of the same is expected tomorrow).

That cheesy potato soup sounds like a winner, too. I'm thawing out cheesy cauliflower soup right now for our dinner - late dinner tonight as I worked last night and slept late today.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH fixed oven baked turkey dressing, mashed potatoes and turkey gravy, and cranberry sauce. Grilled and chopped some chicken breasts to use in the gravy for meat. Enough left to have again tomorrow. Every fall/early winter, DH makes big batches of turkey dressing and makes them into patties to freeze. We eat this all year and it makes a good quick hot meal.


----------



## Janossy

Family ate hot dogs, corn and homemade strawberry shortcake. Their favorite on the nights I work.


----------



## Joe123

Wife doesn't feel like cooking so I'm going to be stuck in kitchen fixing vegetable pork chop ,with left over soupbeans, cornbread, and corn and lots of liquids. 

Not fussing just wish she was in kitchen instead of me


----------



## toni48

Just taco's. Tonight is leftovers meatloaf, baked beans and salad.


----------



## Jalopy

sirloin steak soup corn and left over pumpkin desert with whipped cream.


----------



## cayenne47

Ham hock from last years pig, with large butter beans and cornbread:dance:


----------



## Joe123

I got a wild hair in my rear an got to thinking doing something different for cooking tonight I would fix a Mystery Stir Fry long with bake porkchops with mashed taters. Hope the wife enjoys the mystery stir fry.


----------



## CherieOH

I got the day off from cooking! I told my husband about all the guys here that are cooking dinner tonight and I guess he felt guilty for never cooking because he decided to take me out to dinner. :happy: Thanks guys!


----------



## elliemaeg

I hAD a b'day party for my dh yesterday he turned 70 and today we had leftovers of chicken salad,pimento,sliced beef sandwiches, my made up recipe for potato corn chowder, broccoli salad,cheese dip, and peach cobbler. We fed about 60 or 70 folks and had prepared for about 100. So anyone for a chicken salad sandwich. Will the filling freeze?


----------



## Murron

I rummaged around, and found some good leftovers in the fridge!  

Tomorrow looks like cooler weather, so I think I'll be cooking and freezing some good stuff.... Stay tuned!


----------



## amyd

We had homemade chicken pot pie and cole slaw.


----------



## TurnerHill

Roasted pheasant. Probably the last of the season.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Same thing as last night and it's good we had leftovers because we're both too tired to cook. We worked all day breading squash and zucchini and freezing them to put into freezer bags. We had our first frost last night and this will be the last of the vine crops for this year.


----------



## Joe123

Meatloaf sandwiches.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was warmer outside so we had grilled pork loin and a salad. Also made 2 creme pies for DH's birthday celebration tomorrow night with a few of the family.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti with a sauce that included Italian sausages, sauteed artichokes, mushrooms, onions, garlic, herbs and Parmesan. We also had garlic bread.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Had a church meeting last night so we had frozen pizza when I got back with salad. I have a bunch of milk to use so I'm going to make Spicy Cheesburger Soup for dinner tonight.


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight dh and I are having reuben casserole and the boys are having chicken casserole. Both are super easy to make and we love them!


----------



## Murray in ME

hmsteader71 said:


> Tonight dh and I are having reuben casserole and the boys are having chicken casserole. Both are super easy to make and we love them!


Ruben casserole sounds really good. Would you mind sharing the recipe?


----------



## Murray in ME

We're having steak, cheesy spinach and rice casserole and carrots tonight.


----------



## Linkovich

I'm having perogies with onions and farmer sausage! I'll probably throw in some green beans too for some vegetables!


----------



## Joe123

Not sure here.. Maybe sandwiches or cheese burgers..Wife is thinking of tryng a hamburger soup. Never had that. Have any of you had that?


----------



## hillbillygal

We had spicy cheeseburger soup for lunch and supper. We also had homemade banana pudding for dessert.


----------



## toni48

We had some spicey hot taco soup.


----------



## Murray in ME

rose2005 said:


> That sounds delicious!
> 
> We had shrimp, home made fries, and a spinach salad.
> 
> Rose



Thank you. It was very good. And very easy. That's always a plus.


----------



## Joe123

Soupbeans an buttermilk cornbread tonight. Dinner just had roma noodles.


----------



## hmsteader71

I don't know yet. I am thinking of grilled chidken (hamburger for dh), glazed carrots and fried taters and onions.

Reuben Casserole (Miller Family Cookbook)

1 cup sour cream 1 med onion (dice)
1 large can sour kraut (don't drain)
Mix. Put in a greased 9"x13" baking dish.

1 can corned beef
Crumble on top of casserole.
Bake covered at 350 for 20 minutes.
8 slices rye bread (cube) 1/2 cup butter (melted)
Toss bread cubes in butter. When first mixture is done top with:
1 1/2 cup Swiss cheese (shred)-I used slices of Swiss cheese and they work fine.
bread cubes (last)
Bake uncovered until lightly toasted.

This is soooooooo good. I had never tasted sour kraut and this is what got me hooked on it.
Dh and I had leftovers today.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is deep fried and breaded squash and zucchini along with homemade coleslaw and sliced tomatoes.


----------



## Murray in ME

Thanks for the recipe hmsteader71. It sounds good.


----------



## FlatlinesUp

Joe123 said:


> Meatloaf sandwiches.


one of my most favoritest things


tonight my DW is working late and I'm whipping up some orange teriyaki steak stir fry w/rice and garden grown bell and banana peppers


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

minestrone soup and spaghetti bolognaise (sp?), garlic bread. Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY

It was relatively warm this evening so we grilled hamburgers and hotdogs.


----------



## Janossy

We grilled to day too. Hamburgers, tomatoes, and potatoes. After we roasted marshmallows over the coals.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

I have a pork roast in the crockpot with maple flavored bacon wrapped around it. On top of that are sliced apples. Surrounding it are potatoes and carrots. I'll make some Swiss chard and dried fruit (raisins, apricot)

Swiss Chard

2 tablespoons of dried currants OR any other tiny bits of dried fruit- craisins, raisins cut in halves or chopped even smaller, teensy slivers of dried mango, whatever. The point is sweet, but in tiny amounts hidden throughout the kale.

1/2 cup hot water (more if the (swiss chard)kale seems too chewy, but not so much that there will be extra liquid when you serve it)

2-3 tablespoons diced walnuts (or other nuts, I use pecans because I have that on hand)

3 bunches of (swiss chard)kale (anywhere from 10-15 cups of torn up kale, see below on how to slice it pretty)

3 tablespoons of olive oil or melted coconut oil

3 minced garlic cloves

salt and pepper to taste

1/4 cup feta cheese or swiss. We've also used jack, because it's so much cheaper..

Soak your dried fruit in 1/4 cup of hot water. Leave it to soak while you carry on with other steps.


----------



## hmsteader71

We are having pot roast with potatoes and carrots, peas and dinner rolls. I don't know if I'll have time to make a dessert as we have parent teacher conferences.

You're welcome Murray.


----------



## CherieOH

Monday was baked fish with cole slaw and fried green tomatoes. Tuesday was pork chops with country gravy, mashed potatoes and carrots. Wednesday was pizza and salad. I'm thinking breakfast today: scrambled eggs, bacon, and french toast topped with smooshed fruits.


----------



## IMContrary

Not sure what to have tonight. It is cold and rainy here today, so I may just have a big bowl of oatmeal and a grapefruit on the side. But I do need to stop at the store on my way home from work, if I see something that looks good I might change my mind.


----------



## james dilley

Blackeyed peas, corn bread, and fried potatoes, and chicken leguarters. As I Am tho one cooking I decide whats for dinner


----------



## Murray in ME

We're having baked potatoes, scrambled eggs and spinach tonight.


----------



## hillbillygal

We had homemade pizza tonight. Sausage and pepperoni for the kiddos and sausage, pepperoni, mushrooms, and roasted red peppers for dh and I.


----------



## firegirl969

I made spagetti and garlic bread for the fire department drill tonight. We had haz-mat awareness, so there was a good crowd. The drill lasted till 9 pm so at least everybody didn't have to leave and either go home and fix dinner or go to the Huddle House to eat. We all enjoyed the fellowship of our brotherhood.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Dh grilled a small steak for himself and we had baked cheese stuffed potatoes and a salad.


----------



## amyd

I had veggie beef soup in the crockpot. The cabbage and onions were still crunchy so we had leftover tater tot casserole.


----------



## mamita

I cooked big all week, so tonight is easy peasey.....making homemade meatballs for subs. lots of melted provolone over lightly sauteed onions and green pepper..said meatballs..and my homemade sauce. let the calories roll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe123

No idea ...


----------



## hmsteader71

Ok, I know that pre-packaged foods are so against the homesteading idea that it's not even funny. However, once in a blue moon we do this. We are having Totino's pizzas, mozzarella sticks and jalapeno cheese poppers, hot apple cider and popcorn as it is movie night. Don't flame me too hard.


----------



## FlatlinesUp

thanks to Joe123 awakening my cravings... 

we're having meatloaf!!! and I hope we have enough left over for sandwiches tomorrow...mmmmmmmmm


hmsteader71: no flame's here, I can put a hurt on some frozen pizza... actually, I think it's an excellent value for a quick single lunch w/limited/zero leftovers, little to clean up, filling/tasty etc.... if I wasn't having meatloaf, I'd ask to be invited over


----------



## CherieOH

My dd invited us over for dinner and is serving salmon pie, mashed potatoes and green beans. I'm baking apple dumplings for dessert.


----------



## Rockytopsis

Pork ribs, black eyed peas, and mustard greens I picked fresh from the garden this morning.


----------



## IMContrary

Oven fried pork chops, sweet potatoes and apples, buttered corn, Stove Top Stuffing. Dessert will be fresh fruit.


----------



## soulsurvivor

The past days have been cabbage and cornbread, pinto bean soup and cornbread, turnips and greens and cornbread, or some of each. LOL!!
Last night we had turkey gravy with some cooked chicken in it along with mashed potatoes and cranberry sauce. Tonight DH grilled himself a small piece of steak and we had baked stuffed potatoes and a salad.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had chili-cheese dogs with two of my nephews tonight.


----------



## toni48

We're having homemade pizza. With pepperoni and candian bacon, mushrooms and bell pepper on it.


----------



## elliemaeg

We are having: Baked Ham, Pan fried sweet sweet potatoes, baked mac and cheese, navy beans, cooked cabbage and corn bread.


----------



## Murray in ME

We're having baked ham, garlic and herb mashed potatoes, cheesy baked spinach, and a tomato salad.


----------



## FarmersDaughter

Tonight is lasagna and salad.

Murray in ME -- Would you mind posting your cheesy baked spinach recipe? Sounds great!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was grilled pork loin, creamed noodles with Italian seasoning, and a salad. Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## grandmajo

We had meatloaf, baked potatoes and green been casserole. One thing good about fall, it gets cool enough to really enjoy having the oven going!


----------



## Janossy

Honey BBQ Buffalo wings, FF, celery, and garlic toast.....so good!!


----------



## Murray in ME

FarmersDaughter said:


> Murray in ME -- Would you mind posting your cheesy baked spinach recipe? Sounds great!


Sure. Here it is. It's really easy and very tasty.











*Cheesy Baked Spinach and Mushrooms*

2 Tbsp. Olive oil plus additional for oiling baking pan
1 medium onion, minced
8 oz. Mushrooms, sliced
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 Â½ lbs. Fresh spinach, blanched or 2 â 10oz. Pkgs. Frozen spinach, thawed
1 Â¼ C. shredded sharp cheddar cheese, divided
2 eggs, lightly beaten
Â½ tsp. Salt
Â½ tsp. Black pepper
Â½ tsp. Chipotle pepper sauce

Heat the olive oil in a skillet over medium-high heat. Add the onion and saute until softened. Add the mushrooms and saute until the mushrooms are tender and the liquid that is given off by the mushrooms had evaporated. Add the garlic and saute for another minute or two. Remove from the heat.
Squeeze as much liquid as possible from the spinach and place in a large mixing bowl. Add the cooked onion and mushrooms, Â¾ cup of the cheddar cheese, the eggs, salt, pepper and chipotle pepper sauce. Stir together until well blended.
Place the spinach mixture in a lightly oiled 8x8 or 9x9 inch baking dish. Sprinkle the remaining cheddar cheese over the top. Bake in a preheated 375 degree oven for 25-30 minutes or until the top is lightly browned.

Serves 4


----------



## ajaxlucy

That looks really good!

Tonight we're having stuffed red peppers. I stuff them with a mixture of millet, corn, onions, celery, pine nuts, and spices, maybe a bit odd-sounding but really good. Probably swiss chard on the side, watermelon pickles, and fresh bread.


----------



## EarlsNan

Tonight we had black-eyed peas, barbequed pork ribs and sweet corn bread.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH cooked pork ribs and saukerkraut in the crockpot. Also had mashed potatoes and fresh apple salad.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Murray--you're recipe sharing is wonderful. I can't wait until I have enough swiss chard in the garden to try. I would never have thought to put the chipolte peppers in this!


----------



## MTTMATSUA

tonight is orange chicken, rice, zucchini...tomorrow is MNF so chili dogs =)

I helped a friend plan her menus (she just shops for the day or maybe 2...and cannot figure out why she is always stressed @ meal time???) She thought I was nuts for planning for the month...now thats she saved some $$$, I'm not so wacky!!

BTW, thank you to all who post on this thread...I love getting new ideas!!

=)Bonnie


----------



## acabin42

Pork chops, mashed potatoes, and sweet peas.
Pumpkin pie ice cream for dessert.:rock:


----------



## Deodatus

Roast lamb with garlic and chestnuts, ovenroasted potatoes and oven baked leak in cream and cheese - ah yes and stwed pears. Some pudding for desert too lovely.


----------



## CherieOH

It's just me here today, and I feel the need for comfort food without having to cook or clean up a mess, sooooo....mac and cheese from the little blue (to match my mood) box it is and a Little Debbie brownie for dessert. Everybody needs a day off now and then.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was roast and gravy with green beans and parsley potatoes. Still have chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## toni48

Tonight was meatloaf, au gratin potatoes, cauliflower and cheese sauce and a big ole salad.


----------



## Murray in ME

Mid Tn Mama said:


> Murray--you're recipe sharing is wonderful. I can't wait until I have enough swiss chard in the garden to try. I would never have thought to put the chipolte peppers in this!


Thank you. I enjoy sharing them. One of these days I'll actually get my cookbook finished.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had scrambled eggs and garlic/cheese grits tonight.


----------



## Joe123

For now the simple cooking.. LOL..

Had for supper lastnight was cinnamon french toast with sausage and OJ to drink.


For supper later tonight it will be fresh soupbeans, buttermilk cornbread, bread N butter pickles or pickled beets. 

Soon be doing the big cooking for Thanksgiving so taking a small break. :lookout:


----------



## Rockytopsis

Homemade 6 bean soup and cornbread last night.


----------



## AR Cattails

I had leftover sloppy joes and peach cobbler.


----------



## Ol Tex

I made this one up as I went along and it turned out pretty decent, Vi's still raving. 

1 Â½ lbs lean venison cut into Â¾ in. cubes
2 Tbsp balsamic vinegar (the good kind on your back shelf)
1 Tbsp minced garlic
Combine in a food saver bag, pull a vacuum, and let rest for 20-30 min.

Â½ cup flour seasoned w/ cracked pepper, course sea salt, smoked paprika, (I don't measure...if it looks good, it's good)

4 cloves garlic and Â½ med onion and 1 small apple sliced very thin

Heat 1 rounded Tbsp good quality lard in a 10 in' cast iron skillet to almost smoking.
Quickly saute garlic, onion, and apple in lard til just tender, remove and set aside 

Toss marinated meat in flour mixture, and add to skillet and brown quickly in lard until golden.

Add Â¼ cup dry red wine (Burgandy) and 2 cups beef stock, 2 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce, Â½ tsp tyme or rosemary (your choice), Â½ tsp cumen, 1/8 tsp allspice, Old Bay Seasoning to taste, (do not add salt)....bring to boil, cover, reduce heat and simmer (adding liquid as needed) for 2 -3 hours until meat is very tender and gravy is just thickened properly to ladle over mashed taters or rice.

I mashed the taters with roasted garlic, grated sharp cheddar, thin sliced green onions, sea salt, cracked pepper, and sour cream. Whip till fluffy.

Plain ol' yeast rolls.

Salad was baby greens w/ radicchio and roasted red peppers dressed w/ a homemade honey/raspberry vinaigrette.

Dessert was homemade puff pastry Â½ shells filled with coconut cream w/ toasted coconut.

It was fun to cook and Vi liked it , so I guess it must've tasted OK.
John

_________________


----------



## BlueberryChick

Baked pork chops, field peas and steamed asparagus.


----------



## aftermidnite

Tonight I made Egg Rolls ..
My version anyway ..
Finlley shreaded nappa cabbage.. green onion .. ----ika mushrooms ..red bell pepper ground ginger.. lite soy sauce.. chopped shrimp.. and 1/4 bottle of sweet and sour sauce ..I let this set in the fridge for a couple of hours to marry and then used store bought eggroll wrappers and went to rollin ..they are resting in the fridge again and will deep fry them shortly ..
we shall see if they suit the SO ..if not there will be more for me and I will take some to my DD who will LOVE them !


----------



## soulsurvivor

Home baked sourdough bread toasted and topped with leftover roast and gravy, on the side had salad and leftover green beans. Still have some chocolate cake.


----------



## hmsteader71

aftermidnite said:


> Tonight I made Egg Rolls ..
> My version anyway ..
> Finlley shreaded nappa cabbage.. green onion .. ----ika mushrooms ..red bell pepper ground ginger.. lite soy sauce.. chopped shrimp.. and 1/4 bottle of sweet and sour sauce ..I let this set in the fridge for a couple of hours to marry and then used store bought eggroll wrappers and went to rollin ..they are resting in the fridge again and will deep fry them shortly ..
> we shall see if they suit the SO ..if not there will be more for me and I will take some to my DD who will LOVE them !


Thank you for posting how to make these. I am wanting to learn to make them as we are trying to eat healthier. I would have to leave out the shrimp as my step-son is allergic to it but everything else sounds good.
I think we are going to have royal round steak in the crock pot, mashed potatoes with the leftover gravy from the steak, and glazed carrots. I am trying to cut back on the dinner rolls and breads because of us all needing to lose weight. I do have a leftover caramel pie in the refrigerator that I think we will have for dessert.
Just in case anyone would want the caramel pie directions here they are:

Caramel Pie
3 cans of sweetened condensed milk

Place the cans of milk in a deep pan (in the cans) and cover with water. Cook on medium heat for 2 1/2-3 hours. 
You may have to cover a couple more times with water. Carefully open the cans (they will spew) and pour into graham cracker crusts. 3 cans will make 2 pies. Top with cool whip.


----------



## Janossy

Venison Sausage scrambled with pearl barley, corn and EE eggs. Homemade WW toast and fresh made BB jam Now I just need to get a couple of goats for milk.....


----------



## Murray in ME

We're having spaghetti with Italian sausages and mushrooms simmered in the sauce. We'll probably have spinach for a vegetable.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken curry over brown rice and apple cake for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Cooked up a fresh pot of greens and turnips. Having deviled eggs and cornbread. Yes, there's still a few pieces of chocolate cake.


----------



## aftermidnite

Tonight is sage sausage and home made biscuits ...

Tomorrow I need to make some crab rangoons ..
We usually bake some and deep fry some ...
The baked ones are open tart let thingys..

The filling is cream cheese ..imitation crab broken up well..minced green onion and a small dash of ground ginger ..Mix together well ..I buy the egg roll wrappers and cut them in fourths and roll them much like a an egg roll and deep fry them ..The baked ones O put in a square of wrapper and then about a TBLSP of the mixture and bake until the edges of the wrapper get a little brown and crispy ...SO likes the baked ones ..and if there are any deep fried ones left I like to freeze them ...then reheat in the microwave ...but usually they dont last long


----------



## Joe123

Tonight for supper had pork loin roast stir fry with all fresh garden vegetables in the stir fry with rice. 

Tomorrow night maybe a pizza.


----------



## toni48

Homemade cabbage patch soup.


----------



## aftermidnite

Will make the Ragoons ...to have for SO to have for lunch when he gets back from diaylsis ..
Tonight I am making meatloaf ..my way ..
baked beans ..my way ..
Either cheesy potatoes or mashed potatoes ..my way ...

SO is of the mind that he is the only one who knows how to cook ..so I usually let him ..hehehe

But there are times when comfort food made just the way "I" like them is the only way to go ..
Tonight is one of those days ....


----------



## partndn

Ol Tex said:


> I made this one up as I went along and it turned out pretty decent, Vi's still raving.
> 
> 1 Â½ lbs lean venison cut into Â¾ in. cubes
> 2 Tbsp balsamic vinegar (the good kind on your back shelf)
> 1 Tbsp minced garlic
> Combine in a food saver bag, pull a vacuum, and let rest for 20-30 min.
> 
> Â½ cup flour seasoned w/ cracked pepper, course sea salt, smoked paprika, (I don't measure...if it looks good, it's good)
> 
> 4 cloves garlic and Â½ med onion and 1 small apple sliced very thin
> 
> Heat 1 rounded Tbsp good quality lard in a 10 in' cast iron skillet to almost smoking.
> Quickly saute garlic, onion, and apple in lard til just tender, remove and set aside
> 
> Toss marinated meat in flour mixture, and add to skillet and brown quickly in lard until golden.
> 
> Add Â¼ cup dry red wine (Burgandy) and 2 cups beef stock, 2 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce, Â½ tsp tyme or rosemary (your choice), Â½ tsp cumen, 1/8 tsp allspice, Old Bay Seasoning to taste, (do not add salt)....bring to boil, cover, reduce heat and simmer (adding liquid as needed) for 2 -3 hours until meat is very tender and gravy is just thickened properly to ladle over mashed taters or rice.
> 
> I mashed the taters with roasted garlic, grated sharp cheddar, thin sliced green onions, sea salt, cracked pepper, and sour cream. Whip till fluffy.
> 
> Plain ol' yeast rolls.
> 
> Salad was baby greens w/ radicchio and roasted red peppers dressed w/ a homemade honey/raspberry vinaigrette.
> 
> Dessert was homemade puff pastry Â½ shells filled with coconut cream w/ toasted coconut.
> 
> It was fun to cook and Vi liked it , so I guess it must've tasted OK.
> John
> 
> _________________


Goodness!!! sounds mmmmmmmmmm...

My leftover roast became meat for some spicy chili. yum


----------



## Tiempo

Tonight is mesquite smoked beef roast, scalloped potatoes and peas.

I made it about a week ago, and hubs asked for it again already


----------



## toni48

We're having enchilada's and a salad....


----------



## AR Cattails

hamburgers and doritos


----------



## firegirl969

Sausage with cabbage and hoecake cornbread


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak, baked potatoes and a salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night I heated up leftovers and opened a jar of peaches that was chilling in the fridge. It all tasted good.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Last night was lamb chops, mashed potatoes, and swiss chard.

Tonight will be potato pancakes (with leftover potatoes), collard greens, and succotash. Maybe biscuits and pear butter, too.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

I came downstairs this morning to find that DH had brought up a pumpkin from the cold storage room and left it in the middle of the kitchen table before leaving for work. Either that, or we have pumpkin fairies.

I took the hint. We're having pumpkin curry with parathas and rice, with pumpkin pie for dessert.


----------



## Cathy

Tonight we are having butternut squash soup and refried bean, corn, and cheese quesadillas.


----------



## hmsteader71

The boys and I are having friend chicken while dh has a fish sandwhich (He won't eat chicken or turkey), and I honestly don't know what else.


----------



## tyusclan

tracy what is pumpkin curry. I love anything curry but tyusclan papa won't touch it.

I'm sick today so dd#3 is cooking: grilled pork steaks, corn and rutabagas with the tops.
The great thing is we grew it all.
tyusclan momma


----------



## soulsurvivor

Had deep fried bass fillets, hushpuppies and homemade cole slaw.
Thankfully, the chocolate cake is now history.


----------



## aftermidnite

After SO got home from diaylsis we went to Taco Bell ..I had the Black Jack tacos and he had the crispy taco supreme ... I do like those Black Jack Tacos ..
This is one of the few places he will go out to eat at ..with Arby's being another 
We both had one each left over so we had them for supper ..
Sometimes you just gotta be "bad"


----------



## Janossy

Homemade Tomato soup, sweet potatoes and crackers were the feast for last night.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night we had red beans and rice with andouille sausage and salad. DH surprised me by really liking it!!


----------



## toni48

A homemade pizza.


----------



## firegirl969

We are camping at my mom's so we are having fried and boiled shrimp and homemade potato chips.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was grilled steak, potato au gratin casserole and a salad of canned sliced peaches on lettuce with grated cheddar and Miracle Whip.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak, fries, green beans and a salad.


----------



## aftermidnite

Last night was homemade "steakums" thin shaved steak with provoline cheese ..mac salad ..potato salad ..cole slaw..baked beans ..
I had mine on very thin whole wheat pita pockets (only place I can find them is Walmart but SO doesnt like them ..more for me ..hehehe)..

I splurged and bought a whole garlic butter rotessier chicken..$4.98 from Walmart (whole uncooked chicken prices are out of this world right now around here $6 to $8 so this is the way to go if I want a whole baked bird ) we will have the left over salads and beans and call it supper ...


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH grilled pork loin and I fixed a skillet of fried potatoes and onions. Homemade peach cobbler for dessert.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti and meatballs and broccoli tonight.


----------



## Joe123

Lastnight had tacobell


Tonight going to fix a oyster salad.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night had Cranberry Chicken with rice and salad. Probably leftovers tonight.


----------



## amyd

Salsa Verde Tostadas with chicken. Maybe some mexican rice on the side. 

found recipe here: http://mykitchencafe.blogspot.com/2009/11/salsa-verde-tostadas.html


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight is sweet and spicy sausage rounds in the slow cooker, southwestern has browns and rice for the sausage to go on.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Pinto bean soup, baked cornbread and sliced pickled beets.


----------



## toni48

Chili with saltine crackers and cheese.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Hawaiian style pizza and herbed bread sticks with garlic butter and marinara sauce. Homemade, of course. I also have chuck steak in the slowcooker for tomorrow night's dinner. Plan to serve that with au gratin potatoes, green beans, and brownies or muffins for dessert, if we have room.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers tonight.


----------



## michelleIL

what's a cowboy pie?


----------



## Guest

I'm thinking along the lines of pork steaks smothered in gravy, mashed potatoes, and some kind of vegetable (maybe green beans or broccoli).


----------



## Guest

rose2005 said:


> Cowboy Pie is something we made up, and the kids named it.
> I cook onion and pork sausage together, when cooked add two eggs and some cheese, mix together till cooked and put all in the bottom of a casserole dish. While this is cooking I have potatoes cooking ready to mash to go on top, similar to a shepherds pie.
> 
> Cheese is grated on the top and it goes in the oven till that bubbles.
> 
> Easy, quick and everyone loves it.
> 
> Rose


Yummy!


----------



## hmsteader71

rose2005 said:


> Cowboy Pie is something we made up, and the kids named it.
> I cook onion and pork sausage together, when cooked add two eggs and some cheese, mix together till cooked and put all in the bottom of a casserole dish. While this is cooking I have potatoes cooking ready to mash to go on top, similar to a shepherds pie.
> 
> Cheese is grated on the top and it goes in the oven till that bubbles.
> 
> Easy, quick and everyone loves it.
> 
> Rose


That sounds so good that I wrote the recipe down and am going to fix it tonight with biscuits to go along.


----------



## Guest

hmsteader71 said:


> That sounds so good that I wrote the recipe down and am going to fix it tonight with biscuits to go along.


I had the same thought about biscuits to go with it. Maybe a biscuit crust on top instead of potatoes.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I wrote down the recipe too. It sounds really good.

I just now pulled a chicken pot pie out of the oven. Having that with a salad of greens and kiwi.


----------



## Joe123

Going to have oven baked Salmon, fresh coleslaw and something to drink. Not sure what of yet. Got to think on that part.


----------



## House faerie

Zuppa Tuscana soup and home made Italian bread. Weight Watchers bar :\


----------



## Janossy

Homemade WW cheese pizza with fresh tomato sauce, parsley and garlic. Fresh homemade brownies with walnuts for dessert.


----------



## firegirl969

I had an appointment with the psychiatrist who is going to hypnotize me to try to help with the severe pain issues I am experiencing. DH and I are willing to try anything at this point. DH took DS and I to IHOP for supper. I had eggs, bacon, ham, hashbrowns, and pancakes on the Breakfast Sampler. It also came with sausage links, but I gave those to DH. Man, it was lots more than I could eat.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had scrambled eggs and toast tonight.


----------



## Joe123

Going to try this recipe tonight and have homemade coleslaw. 
Hope this recipe is good. 

Honey-Orange Marinated Salmon 

1/3 cup reduced-sodium soy sauce
1/4 cup orange juice
1/4 cup honey
2 green onions, thinly sliced
1 tablespoon Crisco Pure Olive Oil
1 tablespoon sherry or apple juice
1 tablespoon minced fresh gingerroot
1 salmon fillet (1 pound) 

Directions
In a large resealable plastic bag, combine the first seven ingredients. 
Add salmon. Seal bag and turn to coat; refrigerate for 1 hour, turning several times. 
Line an 8-in. square baking dish with foil; coat the foil with cooking spray. 
Drain and discard marinade. Place salmon in prepared pan. 
Bake at 350Â° for 30-40 minutes or until fish flakes easily with a fork.


----------



## Tiempo

We may end up doing take out tonight as we have puppy agility class at 4.30, then at 7 we volunteer petting the kitties and walking the dogs at the animal blood bank.


----------



## Linkovich

House faerie said:


> Zuppa Tuscana soup and home made Italian bread. Weight Watchers bar :\


I looooove Zuppa Tuscana! 

As for me, last night I had Latkes (potato pancakes) with meatballs cooked in a casserole dish filled with BBQ sauce, and then green beans on the side. Tonight and tomorrow night, I will have the same thing, only instead of latkes I will have rice. Rice tastes so good mixed with meatballs and BBQ sauce!


----------



## hmsteader71

It is pretty cool here today, so we are having chili and cornbread tonight. I'm trying not to do too many desserts as we are cutting back to lose weight, but boy I love desserts.


----------



## Tiempo

Joe123 said:


> Going to try this recipe tonight and have homemade coleslaw.
> Hope this recipe is good.
> 
> Honey-Orange Marinated Salmon
> 
> 1/3 cup reduced-sodium soy sauce
> 1/4 cup orange juice
> 1/4 cup honey
> 2 green onions, thinly sliced
> 1 tablespoon Crisco Pure Olive Oil
> 1 tablespoon sherry or apple juice
> 1 tablespoon minced fresh gingerroot
> 1 salmon fillet (1 pound)
> 
> Directions
> In a large resealable plastic bag, combine the first seven ingredients.
> Add salmon. Seal bag and turn to coat; refrigerate for 1 hour, turning several times.
> Line an 8-in. square baking dish with foil; coat the foil with cooking spray.
> Drain and discard marinade. Place salmon in prepared pan.
> Bake at 350Â° for 30-40 minutes or until fish flakes easily with a fork.


That sounds really good Joe, but if you pan fry it the sugars in the honey should caramelize slightly and be even better


----------



## soulsurvivor

I feel not so good today, so DH is searching the fridge for leftovers. Should be plenty there.


----------



## Feral Nature

Pot of spicy pinto beans, rice, sweet potatoes, and home-grown ham....same thing as last night.


----------



## Nancy

I've got a chicken, potatoes and carrots roasting in the oven now. We'll also have some green beans. All raised right here on our homestead


----------



## FlagWaver

Chicken stew with dumplings.


----------



## House faerie

O


Linkovich said:


> I looooove Zuppa Tuscana!
> 
> As for me, last night I had Latkes (potato pancakes) with meatballs cooked in a casserole dish filled with BBQ sauce, and then green beans on the side. Tonight and tomorrow night, I will have the same thing, only instead of latkes I will have rice. Rice tastes so good mixed with meatballs and BBQ sauce!


. What? How do you make this?


----------



## House faerie

Kraut burgers in an italian dough, mashed squash... pumpkin and hubbard, and green beans.. yummy


----------



## firegirl969

Scalloped potatoes and ham casserole, collard greens, fried sweet potatoes, and hoecake cornbread.


----------



## FlagWaver

Busy day and I didn't feel like cooking so it's Vigo black beans & rice with crumbled hot italian sausage. I don't do a lot of convenience food but I like the Vigo rice mixes.


----------



## Rockytopsis

Home made veggie soup with deer meat.


----------



## hmsteader71

We are having hotcakes, scrambled eggs and bacon with coffee to drink.


----------



## alilcrunchi

We are having wild and brown rice with fish patties :frypan: and some mixed vegetables from the garden.


----------



## flowergurl

Homemade Pizza, hamburger, italian sausage, cheese, black olives and pepperoni.


----------



## Arkansasfarmgal

We had meatloaf, green beans, and baked sweet potatoes.


----------



## toni48

chicken breast with cajun seasoning cooked in a little olive oil, scalloped potatoes with skins on and a big green salad..


----------



## Murray in ME

We had scrambled eggs and a salad tonight.


----------



## Joe123

Salads. Easy fixing


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight Joe and I are going to see "New Moon" and may take the boys and let them watch a different movie (They think it is gay.) So I am going to make a couple homemade pizzas that will be easy to eat before we leave, and then we won't want to sit and eat all through the movie. Tomorrow is Joe's birthday, so we are taking the boys to Evansville and going out to eat. Probably Cici's.


----------



## Janossy

Grilled Mahi Mahi and red beans and rice.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I can't stand to smell food, so DH is going to pick up something on the way home.


----------



## FlagWaver

I fixed a new recipe from Real Simple magazine. I usually really like the recipes I find there and this one was OK but nothing special. It was chicken breast with zucchini, lemon and feta cheese.


----------



## Janossy

Homemade Marinara garlic sauce served over garlic and parsley angel hair pasta. No worries about vampires here tonite.


----------



## Joe123

For supper today going to have oven baked perch, coleslaw, sugar free tea, and sugar free ice cream. 

Tomorrow night will be lamb chops with gardern salad.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had roasted salmon, rice and a salad.


----------



## hmsteader71

We had spaghetti, salad, and garlic bread for lunch yesterday and tomato soup and grilled cheese for supper last night. I have to work until 3 today, so it will have to be something simple. Meatballs and gravy sounds really good right now, maybe with baked potatoes and green beans (but then I have to make it a green bean casserole cause I'm the only one who will eat green beans by themselves).


----------



## garnetmoth

last night cooked off the chicken we had Saturday night for broth for Thanksgiving. In another pot made a little roux, had made a little broth from crawfish- added onion, celery, potato, corn, some frozen whiting, cayenne, paprika, and a bay leaf, a little old bay seasoning, and a little milk. its thinner, low fat chowdah!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is grilled pork loin, mashed potatoes and salad.


----------



## CherieOH

I so enjoy this thread, but boy do I get hungry reading it. DH and myself have been dieting the past couple of weeks, so no meals. We're just eating minimal fresh fruits and veggies, oatmeal and the occasional egg and dairy product. Can't wait for T-day. We're going to take a day off of dieting and pig out. Or turkey out. Or both.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Last night I made ham, scalloped potatoes, corn, carrots, fresh bread, and coffee cake with mocha icing for dessert. 

The cake was leftover from my son's birthday on Saturday -- he chose his birthday dinner, which was salisbury steak, mashed potatoes, buttered green beans and gravy.

Tonight, we're having leftovers from both meals.


----------



## Joe123

Wife did have plans for lamb chops but we still have 3 more fillets of perch so she's going to fix that with some fresh oysters, more homemade coleslaw, sugar free drinks. 


Can't wait to have fresh oysters again..:bouncy:she going to fix them with garlic XV olive oil hope that be good.


----------



## Guest

beer brats, noodles, puppy chow and some bread. Dh is on the way home from hunting. everyones exhausted need something easy.


----------



## hmsteader71

Ok, so here is the final menu for tonight: Tator Tot Casserole (No tots, so using steak fries), baked beans, dinner rolls and banana muffins for dessert.


----------



## toni48

Spraggetti noodles with pesto and hot Italian sausage and garlic toast.


----------



## Cindy in NY

I made Taco Soup last night so tonight we having leftovers with biscuits (got some fresh baking powder - Yeah!), and salad.


----------



## NEfarmgirl

Last night was meatloaf, scalloped tators and corn. Lunch was meatloaf sandwiches and carrot sticks. Tonight will be Runza casserole, salad and peaches for after.


----------



## ChickadeeL

Homemade chunky chicken noodle soup with the thick, handmade (but not by me) noodles and homegrown carrots and celery.

So, so good.


----------



## hillbillygal

Lentil & sausage soup. Yum-o!


----------



## Joe123

_Lamb stir fry with fresh fruit to eat after supper and sugar free drinks_


----------



## firegirl969

Oyster stew with oyster crackers and fresh pineapple for dessert


----------



## soulsurvivor

Cabbage and potato soup with crumbled up cornbread. DH grilled a steak for himself.


----------



## salmonslayer

Butter poached Alaska Spot Prawns, tri-tip steak, and a salad with 4 seasons Italian dressing.


----------



## Murray in ME

salmonslayer said:


> Butter poached Alaska Spot Prawns, tri-tip steak, and a salad with 4 seasons Italian dressing.


That sounds delicious. Especially the prawns.


----------



## Linkovich

House faerie said:


> O. What? How do you make this?


Make what? 
The Zuppa Toscana <- not too sure
Meatballs <- plain old hamburger with a few spices rolled into balls
BBQ Sauce <- I used store bought Diana Sauce, although I could make my own...pour over meatballs and bake in a casserole dish.
Latkes <- Shredded potatos and onion, mixed with an egg and flour. Make into a patty and fry.
Rice and beans <- just boil!

Sorry, I didn't know which item you were asking about so I gave them all!


----------



## toni48

Oh my gosh wheres the leftover turkey? We're having open faced turkey sandwiches with leftover dressing. Potato cakes and cranberry sauce.


----------



## Joe123

Thanksgiving leftovers of all types.


----------



## barnyardgal

Thanksgiving leftovers tonight and on Sunday will have turkey pot pie as its suppose to be cold and maybe rainy,a good time to have the oven on.....then if any turkey is leftover will have turkey salad sandwiches........


----------



## Tiempo

Curried turkey salad.


----------



## Guest

I'm at my brother's house. We always do Tday on Fridays at his house. I'm about to have fried turkey, ham, and ALL the trimmings. Will be taking some home, too.


----------



## Horns Bach

We don't have Thanksgiving leftovers. We are having trout tonight. Some we caught last summer. And baked potatoes and acorn squash or spagetti squash...


----------



## soulsurvivor

Fried salmon patties, cooked kale/mustard greens, mashed turnips, and cornbread.


----------



## FlagWaver

No leftovers here dinner was at my daughter's house this year which was very good BTW. So I'm thinking stuffed flounder with wild rice and a salad.


----------



## Janossy

Thanksgiving leftovers last night and tonite too. It is so good.


----------



## hmsteader71

We have had Thanksgiving leftovers since Thursday. Today we have friends coming over and are having meatball subs and chips.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Trying some new Light recipes:

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Lemon-Thyme-Chicken

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Rice-with-Summer-Squash

Plus (oven) fried okra. Trying to eat fruit for dessert these days.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Mid Tn Mama said:


> Trying some new Light recipes:
> 
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Lemon-Thyme-Chicken
> 
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Rice-with-Summer-Squash
> 
> Plus (oven) fried okra. Trying to eat fruit for dessert these days.


Both recipes were great. I added a tsp of paprika and a tblsp of parmesan cheese to the rice dish. I used frozen zucchini with that dish instead of fresh summer squash. 

That was good too because we prefer fresh zucchini and I have a hard time using all my frozen sliced zuchini by spring. I'll use these recipes in the future!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was grilled steak, stuffed baked potato with cheese and onion, salad of greens with cream dressing, and garlic bread.


----------



## Guest

Homemade turkey soup.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled cheese sandwiches and homemade vegetable soup.


----------



## Joe123

White sweet tater in oven baking right now and glass of ice water to drink. 

Having a small supper tonight..


----------



## amyd

Last night we had salisbury steak, mashed potatoes, green bean casserole and steamed veggies. 

Tonight will be homemade creamy chicken noodle soup and a veggie tray.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Saturday night was potato and cheese soup with leftover corn casserole and salad. Last night was homemade pizza - one pepperoni and one pepper and onion - and salad. I have a church meeting tonight so we'll have leftovers when I get back.


----------



## TSYORK

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Last night I made ham, scalloped potatoes, corn, carrots, fresh bread, and coffee cake with mocha icing for dessert.
> 
> The cake was leftover from my son's birthday on Saturday -- he chose his birthday dinner, which was salisbury steak, mashed potatoes, buttered green beans and gravy.
> 
> Tonight, we're having leftovers from both meals.


Care to share the recipe for the coffee cake with mocha icing? It sounds really good! Thanks,


----------



## Tiempo

Hubby's favourite dinner tonight, fall-apart tender chuck roast, creamy scalloped potatoes and peas.


----------



## hoggie

hmm - toad in the hole with spuds and carrots, followed by rice pudding 

It has turned COLD here today and we need a warm up


----------



## soulsurvivor

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes and gravy, and green salad with poppy seed dressing.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

TSYORK -- I'll dig out the recipe and pm it to you. 

Tonight, we're having fresh deer liver and onions on toast, with a sprout salad and hot tea.

Life is good


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

rose2005 said:


> Tracy that is one meal you can keep...I canna stand liver and onions.
> 
> Rose


It must be a British thing, Rose, because DH doesn't like liver, either. He loves the taste, can't stand the texture -- so I whiz some in the food processor and smear it on his toast like pate, and it's all good


----------



## hmsteader71

Let me say, I LOVE liver and onions. Probably my favorite meal. You know what's funny? My step-son and daughter who are my two pickiest eaters, both love liver and onions. My son, who will eat anything that's not nailed down won't touch it. Dh, who is picky, won't even try it.
Anyway, supper for tonight is a new recipe a friend told me about. It's very cheap and easy to make and the boys loved it. I brown sausage, and fix two boxes of stovetop stuffing. Mix the sausage in with the stovetop, put it in a baking pan that's been sprayed with cooking spray, top with shredded cheese and throw in the oven til cheese is melted. I may make homemade cream corn to go with it and we have leftover dinner rolls from Thanksgiving that we need to eat up.


----------



## Murray in ME

We're having roasted chicken thighs, spaghetti and green beans.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Kielbasa casserole with tomatoes, onions, peppers, and rice and salad.


----------



## TSYORK

Tracy Rimmer said:


> TSYORK -- I'll dig out the recipe and pm it to you.
> 
> Tonight, we're having fresh deer liver and onions on toast, with a sprout salad and hot tea.
> 
> Life is good


Thank you for the coffee cake recipe. As far as the liver and onions, don't waste your time pm'ing me that one, lol! I would puke before I ever took the first bite.


----------



## thebaker

broccoli cheese soup that my hubby gave a shot at first time it was really good but a little lumpy. I hope you all don't mind me joining in on here. 

Hello All


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight had polish sausage steamed in sauerkraut in the crockpot all day. Also had mashed potatoes and toasted sourdough bread.


----------



## firegirl969

thebaker, glad to have you join us. I look forward to reading your posts. 

Tonight I had an appointment at the shrink! He is going to try hypnosis on me for pain management. We start it next Thursday night. 

So after my appointment, DH took me to the new Chinese buffet. Boy, they have alot of selections. I loved the fresh honeydew and cantelope best, but there were lots of good items on it.


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight is going to be homemade beef and noddles and homemade bread.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is fried hamburgers on onion buns with lettuce and cheese. Also having oven fries.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight was Black Bean Soup with salad and leftover rolls warmed up on top of the woodstove.


----------



## mullberry

we just had fresh cooked collards & fresh caught bream YUM


----------



## thebaker

Fishsandwich with a ranch mashrooms long with a nice caffine free coke.


----------



## Bonnie

Perogies with Onion, Sausage with red and orange bell peper and green beans.. hehe


----------



## stickinthemud

Tonight was lasagna with salad, yesterday was kolbassi, kraut & perogies, with green beans


----------



## Janossy

Diced baked potatoes fried with garlic, corn, sliced ham and then scrambles with eggs. Toast with jam.


----------



## beaglebiz

Chicken with Chinese chili sauce, steamed rice and some salads


----------



## elliemaeg

Rose2005, Congratulations on Emma's accomplishment. Have a wonderful time this evening.
We are having ribeye stead and baked potatoes. This is for my wonderful husband. He is a treasure.


----------



## hmsteader71

We are having friends over this evening, so we are having meatball subs and chips.


----------



## Murray in ME

We're having cheeseburgers tonight.


----------



## Guest

The last of the turkey soup.


----------



## Cindy in NY

I made homemade stromboli with some home canned spicey spaghetti sauce for dipping and salad.


----------



## thebaker

For supper tonight stopped by KFC an got their grilled chicken meal with fresh fruit to eat after supper..


----------



## soulsurvivor

Baked meatloaf, gravy and mashed potatoes. Side salad of greens and onions.


----------



## firegirl969

I made a pot of corn chowder for the first time for lunch. It was great. We are having the rest of it for supper.


----------



## CherieOH

I made Cream of Potato soup today. I've got a sore throat and that sounded soothing to me.


----------



## FlagWaver

Linguine with red clam sauce italian bread and salad


----------



## Bonnie

Stir fry with shrimp and pineapple!


----------



## IMContrary

firegirl969 said:


> I made a pot of corn chowder for the first time for lunch. It was great. We are having the rest of it for supper.


I love corn chowder, but haven't made it in years. I may have to make some next week. Tonight we are having chicken tikka masala and rice.


----------



## Joe123

Howdy Ladies as my wife would post but she gone to store to get more cranberry sauce as we going to have turkey breast which in oven baking long with homemade cornbread dressing going to be made an can't forget the gravy..She was craving that so guess it more turkey tonight....LOL..

Now I get to get in kitchen to finish up cutting vegs.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Had a major remodeling project in the kitchen finished out today so having hambugers and fries tonight. Something quick and easy.


----------



## meanwhile

Potato Leek Chowder. Roasted Asparagus with Parma Ham slivers and Walnuts. Fresh pineapple for dessert.


----------



## Elffriend

My 11yr old DS made hamburgers from a new recipe he created. He add paprika, garlic powder, thyme, salt and pepper to the ground beef. They were really pretty good. He made corn to go with them.

I love having kids old enough to cook. DD, 16, will just get some food on the table, nothing fancy and nothing creative. DS, who wants to be a chef when he grows up, is always creating new recipes. Most of the time they turn out just fine.


----------



## Tiempo

meanwhile said:


> Potato Leek Chowder. Roasted Asparagus with Parma Ham slivers and Walnuts. Fresh pineapple for dessert.


Yummy, that sounds good!

Tonight I'm making pork and shrimp spring rolls with a spicy peanut/cilantro sauce and a home made garlicky sweet and sour sauce for dipping.


----------



## FrontPorch

Chuck roast w/ potatoes and carrots. Mmmm...


----------



## stormwalker

Daughter and I are not feeling so well- We're having yogurt and flax cereal.
I fed the husband a pile of sausages and onions over noodles.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Scalloped cauliflower, sauteed chard, dilly beans, and apple dumplings for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Had our comfort food again - cabbage and potato soup with cornbread.


----------



## Joe123

Left overs from lastnight. Which is turkey breast, mashed taters, homemade dressing, gravy and cranberry sauce with something to drink. It was really good


----------



## firegirl969

Leftover homemade veggie soup. It gets better the more it is heated up!


----------



## AR Cattails

Hamburgers.


----------



## Mike in Ohio

If it ever finishes we will be having turkey - 25.5 pounder. Just DW and myself. We already ate the mashed taters and corn. I see turkey sandwiches, soup, pot pie, etc in our future. Dog and cats will be getting turkey as well.


----------



## katydidagain

Mike in Ohio said:


> If it ever finishes we will be having turkey - 25.5 pounder. Just DW and myself. We already ate the mashed taters and corn. I see turkey sandwiches, soup, pot pie, etc in our future. Dog and cats will be getting turkey as well.


Um, Mike, T-Day is past...

We had frozen veggies and sliced leftover pork roast (Bill's creation) with a touch of red raspberry jam made with berries from our patch (without pectin and just enough sugar) and wasabi. Nice combo--a bit of sweetness while your sinuses clear.


----------



## Mike in Ohio

Show me the rule where we are only allowed to have turkey one day a year! 

BTW, it is excellent (finally done). The cats have been hovering like raptors.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had baked fish, rice and green beans.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I have a small beef roast in the crockpot. Will make gravy and have mashed potatoes, peas and carrots.


----------



## 3ravens

Country ham, gravy, mashed taters and either biscuits or cornbread. Maybe some greens and pot likker if I get ambitious.....


----------



## EarlsNan

Got a crockpot full of pork tenderloin,cabbage, onions, potatos,and tomato sauce with buttery bisquits on top. Smells good!


----------



## amyd

I'm thinking chicken pot pie sounds good tonight. I also have a rump roast I picked up on Saturday, so I'll put that in the oven at the same time for later in the week. Tossed salad on the side.


----------



## thebaker

Tonight fixed a plan hamburger fried with olived oil, fresh potote fries, leftover homemade turkey gravy to add on burger if like with bread/butter pickles.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Enchiladas and salad


----------



## ajaxlucy

Steak and kidney pie tonight, as my son requested. I just have to remember where I put that recipe...


----------



## Guest

I'm going to make a big pot of chili to go with this cold weather.


----------



## QuiltingLady2

We are going to have impossible HB pie tonight with leftover BD cake and icecream.


----------



## CherieOH

Yum, all these meals sound so good! My appetite is returning. Guess that means I'm finally getting over this awful bug. I've been living on soup the past few days and am ready for something more substantial. I'm going to raid my freezer and make turkey quesadillas for supper. Fast and easy. No salsa on hand, but spaghetti sauce should make a decent substitute.


----------



## FlagWaver

Homemade chicken noodle soup and rolls.


----------



## Guest

grilled cheese on homemade bread. french fries. pasta and pea salad. and birthday pound cake... my baby turns 5 today (bittersweet)


----------



## Shenandoah

I'm making a huge pot of chili :bouncy: Tomorrow I think I want to make some bacon mushroom swiss meatloaf yum...


----------



## thebaker

No cooking tonight going to have NY Style Pizza loaded, baked zita, chef sald, fresh made garlic bread and something nice cold to drink. Then will go to DQ to have a BLIZZARD! Thinking of going by LJS to get a cheese soup if have in JC-TN. :rock:


----------



## Bonnie

Steak, beans and Potatoe+Sour Cream


----------



## hmsteader71

Chili and cornbread with scottish shortbread for dessert.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Baked pork chops, rice and green beans. Lemon cake for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

In a mood to cook today so made a broccoli cheese casserole to go with the leftover roast. Also made a plain cheesecake and adding some frozen strawberries pureed into a sauce as a topping.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had shrimp cocktail, steak and a big salad tonight. While we were grocery shopping this afternoon, I saw gingerbread eggnog in the cooler. I bought some to try after dinner. It's really good.


----------



## hmsteader71

As cold as it is out I am thining of making hotcakes and this sausage and egg skllet dinner that the boys love. Well, dh and I like it too. I have a loaf of homemade bread that i need to use up that would go perfect with it and a good hot cup of coffee.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Cowboy Beans are in the crockpot. We'll have salad and maybe biscuits with it.


----------



## FlagWaver

Stuffed porkchops mashed tators gravy and corn.


----------



## amyd

This is the last night for the Chicken pot pie. Whatever's left after supper, the dogs get!


----------



## thebaker

KFC meal tonight with friends and banana split loaded..


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH and I cleaned out the leftovers, so no cooking tonight, just reheat and eat.


----------



## Ravenlost

Venison spaghetti and garlic bread.

Gingersnaps for dessert.


----------



## fordson major

sgetti tonight, bunny pot pie tomorrow night! (third of three my DW made monday! second we gave too my parents.) the hounds *know *when its bunny pie for supper!


----------



## FlagWaver

I'm thinking steak on the grill baked tators or sweet tators and roasted brussel sprouts but it's early and that could change.


----------



## fantasticfarm

Garden lasagna.... with cabbage, spinach, broccoli, zucchini, green peppers, and mushrooms covered with tomato sauce. Mmmmm!


----------



## Cindy in NY

We are having leftovers - Cowboy Beans and Minestrone Soup - with salad and I made a loaf of Russian Rye today.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Cold as the dickens here, so having homemade chili with pimento cheese sandwiches. Also stuffed some celery sticks with the pimento cheese to munch on for snack.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Bacon and cheese quiche, home-canned peaches, and chocolate chip cookies for dessert.


----------



## Heidi's_Goats

I think I'll be doing a quiche for dinner tonight too....not sure what will be in it yet though. Thanksgiving leftover turkey?


----------



## NamasteMama

Beans and rice, simply yummy.


----------



## Janossy

Pearled barley, Beans, Wild rice, and Misc. veggies covered with a garlic sauce. Homemade hot choc.


----------



## CherieOH

We had corned beef and cabbage and butternut squash.


----------



## Elffriend

Tonight is the first night of Chanukkah, so it's latkes! We'll be having fish and broccoli, too, but the highlight of the meal will be latkes with applesauce.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Stuffed shells and salad. We were hoping that our favorite pizza place was ready to re-open but no such luck!


----------



## Ravenlost

Venison steaks in gravy, mashed potatoes and English peas.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Fried pork loin sandwiches and baked sweet potatoes.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tis cold here, so I have a pot of homemade vegetable soup simmering on the woodstove today. I love the smell of good soup. Also baked gingerbread men for the grandkids to decorate tomorrow when they come to decorate our tree.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Potato soup with kielbasa. Chicken artichoke casserole. glazed carrots. salad.


----------



## FlagWaver

I'm doing some Christmas baking (brownies with chunks of reeses cup candy and peanut butter kiss cookies) today so we're having a simple supper of chicken and yellow rice.


----------



## CherieOH

We had cheeseburgers yesterday. Today we are going out to eat since dh received a coupon for a free dinner at his favorite restaurant.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We're going to try some fish fillets on the George Foreman grill with potato salad and green salad.


----------



## firegirl969

We couldn't decide between Tacos and Spagetti, so I cooked both, and we will eat the leftovers for lunch for tomorrow.


----------



## thebaker

Fresh fried oysters in olive oil and homemade coleslaw.


----------



## thebaker

Fixing SouthWest Virginia Cowboybeans, homemade cornbread,fresh homemade coleslaw and later ice cream to the end..


----------



## IMContrary

My bf is chef tonight with me as sous-chef. We are making breaded chicken cutlets, cheesy scalloped potatoes, buttered carrots and lima beans. I just finished baking 9 grain bread and a whole mess of cookies. We have friends coming from western KS and so I want to make sure there are lots of goodies!


----------



## Tiempo

Creamy pesto chicken with penne and green beans tonight.


----------



## elliemaeg

smothered chicken, black-eyed peas, sweet potatoes and white potatoes and cornbread.


----------



## Shenandoah

We were in the mood for breakfast tonight, we had scrambled eggs, sausage and pancakes


----------



## Gianni

Sourdough pancakes and country Bacon.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had chili cheese dogs with my nephew.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We had spaghetti, salad, and breadsticks. The grandkids also ate some of the gingerbread men they helped decorate. Also wrapped a few to put on the Christmas tree.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is grilled steak, baked potato and a salad.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Simple supper here - fish fillet sandwiches, leftover potato salad, poppers, and green salad.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

I cheated...it's been one of those days. While shopping this morning, I bought a bag of frozen spinach filled pasta. Cut up some carrot sticks and called it dinner.


----------



## firegirl969

Homemade chili and saltines


----------



## Janossy

Homemade goat cheese pizza on a WW crust. Fresh baked chocolate chip cookies for dessert.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

http://kalynskitchen.blogspot.com/2006/10/italian-sausage-and-bean-soup-with.html


This most divine winter time soup that I've fallen madly in love with. Pastured local pork and swiss chard from the farmer's market (with a 6 week old baby I didn't get much of a garden in at all this year)-I can't wait for a huge bowl or two of it!


----------



## fantasticfarm

Crockpot BBQ hot wings with dinner rolls and a green salad. That's a family favorite!


----------



## CherieOH

I do very little cooking these days, but Sunday I made a pork chop dinner with wild rice. It felt nice to be back in the kitchen. Monday we ate the leftovers. Today is Senior Day at Perkins and we will be dining out with friends.


----------



## FlagWaver

We have a birthday dinner tonight so I'm cooking special stuff. Bacon wrapped filet mignon stuffed flounder mussels in a garlic butter sauce mashed potatoes edamame and chocolate birthday cake.


----------



## FrontPorch

Lamb chops, baked potato & salad. Fruit with whipped cream for desert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes and gravy, peas and carrots, and baked apples.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Onion sausage, rice and gravy, green beans, and peaches.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Eggnog to start, then chicken fricassee (one of our barred rock roosters) over rice, green peas.


----------



## hmsteader71

We had tacos tonight. My daughter and I made snickerdoodles, chocolate chip cookies, peanut butter fudge and rice crispie treats so we wanted something easy for dinner.


----------



## Carol from Upto

It's so much fun seeing what everyone cooks for dinner. 
I had a late work night so we are having brussell sprouts and fish sticks.
I don't usually buy fish sticks but I got these from Angel Food Ministries and they have been good in a pinch.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled chicken breast, roasted potato skins with cheese, and mixed fruit salad.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Kmart had French bread for $1 with a coupon so tonight we had French Onion Soup. Tomorrow night we're having French Toast.


----------



## Goatsandsheep

Braised lamb chops, steamed red potatoes and steamed broccoli and carrots.


----------



## CherieOH

We had a southwestern omelet and raisin-bran muffin for our main meal yesterday, then nibbled on fruits in the evening. That was so good we might do it again today.


----------



## soulsurvivor

This is leftover night and there's a good variety to choose from. Also received a fruit basket as a gift today, so having sliced pears and cheese for dessert from that.


----------



## Janossy

Field Peas, green beans, celery and garlic cloves slow cooked and served over Tomato couscous with a side of fresh baked corn bread. Homemade choc. chip and walnut cake for dessert.


----------



## Guest

I made sandwiches out of lightly toasted Parmesan Focaccia bread. The filling was chicken, melted Italian cheese blend, and tomatoes.


----------



## aftermidnite

hasn't been much cooking going on here for 7 days ..
Last Thursday SO had his right kidney removed and came home on Saturday at noon ...
While he was in hospital I ate at Ryan's Steakhouse each day before 4pm to take advantage of their buffet for $4.99.. I was in hog heaven ...
He has had no appetite and has lived on chicken noodle soup and canned ravioli ..
I have made my meals from the freezer (many meals from leftovers turned into new meals )
Tonight he is having cream of wheat and I had beef and noodles made form left over roast before he went in for surgery and vacuum sealed ...(still have 4 more meals from that batch )


----------



## Murray in ME

We had to do some shopping so we stopped at a Chinese buffet on the way home.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Polish sausage and sauerkraut in the crockpot tonight. Also baked cornbread muffins. Having fresh sliced pears and cheese for dessert again.


----------



## thebaker

Had left over KFC meal but I like to fix fried oysters but afraid the power will go out while cooking so not turning on no stove. Due to heavy snow.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Chili and cornbread


----------



## simplefarmgirl

country style ribs- sauerkraut- potatoes, vegies.


----------



## Gregg Alexander

Deer steak and mashed taters, hot corn bread , onion, turnip greens and sweet tea


----------



## CherieOH

Country style ribs, steamed cabbage and mashed potatoes with sticky buns for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Spaghetti and garlic bread. Baked the pears tonight with a crumble topping and added whipped cream on top to serve. Really tasty.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had scrambled eggs and sausage.


----------



## CherieOH

aftermidnite said:


> hasn't been much cooking going on here for 7 days ..
> Last Thursday SO had his right kidney removed and came home on Saturday at noon ...
> While he was in hospital I ate at Ryan's Steakhouse each day before 4pm to take advantage of their buffet for $4.99.. I was in hog heaven ...
> He has had no appetite and has lived on chicken noodle soup and canned ravioli ..
> I have made my meals from the freezer (many meals from leftovers turned into new meals )
> Tonight he is having cream of wheat and I had beef and noodles made form left over roast before he went in for surgery and vacuum sealed ...(still have 4 more meals from that batch )


I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope your SO feels better soon and has no more problems.

I made roast beef & gravy with noodles and peas yesterday. Today we will be having our holiday get together with DH's side of the family. The family has gotten too large to entertain in any one person's home, so we'll be gathering at the trough at Golden Corral. Note to self: Wear loose clothing!


----------



## aftermidnite

At last he was hungry so we had ground chuck burgers with sauteed onions and mushrooms on onion bun..
Tonight he is in the mood for chicken ..not sure how he will cook it but anyway is always good ...(He does most of the cooking because of his dietary restrictions ..)
For lunch I pulled some chili out of the freezer and will have it with crackers ...
He is having sandwich spread on an onion bun after he returns from diaylsis (holiday schedule this week because of Christmas)


----------



## soulsurvivor

Cooked up a big mid-afternoon meal and we've had several helpings. DH made a big pot of chili and cornbread. Also had a fresh fruit tray and caramel dip.


----------



## CherieOH

I made Hungarian Goulash with the leftover roast beef and noodles.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Old cold gloomy day and I made cabbage/potato soup. DH fried pork loin and made a sandwich to eat with his soup. I crumbled up leftover cornbread in my soup and really enjoyed it.


----------



## amyd

Tonight is baked breaded pork chops, baby Yukon gold potatoes boiled and buttered, green beans.


----------



## FrontPorch

Roast chicken, potatoes & carrots.


----------



## amyd

Last night I ended up making chicken helper with some marked down chicken breasts I bought at Wal Mart (we didn't get home till after 8:00). I baked the rest of them to freeze for later use. Tonight will be the pork chops, potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Green bean soup, Elk steaks cooked in onions and mushrooms, tortellini in pesto sauce, cole slaw


----------



## Janossy

Been baking Christmas cookies all day. So dinner is a toss up of either Spaghetti and meat sauce or already done sugar cookies..............Maybe I will let the kids decide!! Hee Hee


----------



## Guest

Frozen pizza. No time to cook today.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Crockpot dinner: lamb shoulder cooked with white wine, garlic, and tomatoes. Served over couscous with green beans. Dessert: I bought ice cream!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Turkey has been absent from our holiday menu until tonight. DH cooked a small turkey breast and had oven baked stuffing and gravy, jellied cranberry sauce, and mashed potatoes.


----------



## SiegmundFarm

Venison eye roast and mashed turnip.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH went to the neighbor's garage where the guys cooked up a bunch of rabbit and had coleslaw and beans with it. I stayed here and ate a baked sweet potato and small salad.


----------



## oldmania

Lastr night we had chicken andouille sausage, kraut and fried apples.


----------



## ginnie5

last night was a turkey casserole and fresh bread. Have to check the menu to be sure but i think tonight is either turkey soup or turkey and dumplings. I need to get that turkey used up!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken Fajitas, black beans, and corn casserole.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Nothing. 

It was DH's idea...said I'm doing to much, so I just dropped cooking (we'll see how long that lasts)


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is fried pork chops, sweet potato casserole, lima beans, and cornbread. Cheesecake with frozen strawberry topping for dessert.


----------



## Janossy

Tonite is homemade Hungarian Goulash, spetzel and bread pudding. Tomorrow Black eyed peas, ham hocks and kale.


----------



## FrontPorch

Ham & Beans w/ cornbread...it smells wonderful.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

I don't know where my last post went but we are having the same tonight:

Chicken fajitas, blackbeans and rice, corn casserole and delicata squash. Brownies for dessert.


----------



## newfieannie

Seafood chowder for tonight. i just tasted it. i must say i outdid myself today. i will eat it tonight while watching the fireworks from my window. some people have already started out. not me , it's too cold and i like my comfort. ~Georgia.


----------



## stormwalker

Turkey!
We had a goose for Christmas, and for New Years - a turkey!


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH was in a cooking mood today and made lots of turkey stuffing to put into the freezer. Also had some baked for supper with gravy and mashed potatoes and other small amounts of leftovers from the fridge.


----------



## Tim1257

left over Swiss Steak from lunch when I had black-eyed peas, cornbread, potato casserole and jalapeno cornbread.


----------



## Guest

Tim1257 said:


> left over Swiss Steak from lunch when I had *black-eyed peas,* cornbread, potato casserole and jalapeno cornbread.


I'm glad to see someone had black-eyed peas besides me. I was reading today's supper thread posts and couldn't believe people were neglecting the black-eyed peas on New Year's Day!! 

Well, ok, just the southerners are guilty. I don't know what they eat up north for luck. :shrug:


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was Irish Beef Stew and salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was chili and grilled cheese sandwiches. The single digit temperatures outside require warmer food and the chili sure was a good answer for that. Later I fixed a banana croquette for myself as DH didn't want to chance eating one because of his diet restrictions. So I fixed him a baked apple with cinnamon and butter.


----------



## Tim1257

double post


----------



## Tim1257

ladycat said:


> I'm glad to see someone had black-eyed peas besides me. I was reading today's supper thread posts and couldn't believe people were neglecting the black-eyed peas on New Year's Day!!
> 
> Well, ok, just the southerners are guilty. I don't know what they eat up north for luck. :shrug:


I know from other boards that around Pittsburgh, they eat pork roast, kraut and mashed potatoes.

I'm cooking great northern s today.


----------



## FlagWaver

Chicken stroganoff over egg noodles.


----------



## Betty Jean

We had homemade pizza with pepperoni, onion and mushrooms. DH makes the crust and sauce from scratch. It is delicious!


----------



## goat milkin mom

Crock pot venison roast with potatoes, onions, and carrots, brown rice, green beans, and sweet tea.:happy:


----------



## Janossy

Brown rice cooked up with peas mixed with left over Hungarian Goulash, dill pickles and WW bread with butter.


----------



## IMContrary

Tonight either pancakes or french toast with bacon and sausage. Of course, butter and syrup on the side!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

I was going to do a roast of venison, but DH requested Indian, so we're going to have that, instead. Pork vindaloo, dry bean curry, and Aloo Palak, with rice and homemade naan.


----------



## Shepherd

Betty Jean said:


> We had homemade pizza with pepperoni, onion and mushrooms. DH makes the crust and sauce from scratch. It is delicious!


We had homemade pizza last night too - crust from scratch also. 

Hey Betty Jean - anyway I could get that recipe for your pizza sauce?


----------



## reese7866

IMContrary said:


> Tonight either pancakes or french toast with bacon and sausage. Of course, butter and syrup on the side!


that sounds so good. i eat breakfast for dinner sometimes too.


----------



## Cindy in NY

rose2005 said:


> That sounds delicious Tracy!
> 
> We are having meatloaf, mashed taters, cabbage and onion gravy.
> 
> Tomorrow will be bubble and squeak and leftover meatloaf.
> 
> Emma is cooking as I slipped and have hurt (broken?) my tailbone, and am heading to bed in a few mins as the meds are making me so sleepy.
> 
> Rose


Rose - hope it's not broken and that you feel better soon! Were you out playing in the snow??

We checked the freezer and pulled out some leftovers - lasagna, spicy chicken chili, and mashed potatoes (will make potato cakes). This should last us a couple of days.


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle

We don't eat supper on Sundays as we eat dinner after church at about 1:00 pm.
So far dinner today, we had marinated deer tenderloins with potato casserole, homemade rye rolls and pink-eye purple hull peas along with chocolate pudding pie and sweet tea.

Suppper is just whatever on Sundays, whatever your find in the fridge or cabinets is yours if you want it.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

rose2005 said:


> Emma is cooking as I slipped and have hurt (broken?) my tailbone, and am heading to bed in a few mins as the meds are making me so sleepy.


That's the second time you've done that! My goodness, Rose, I thought *I* was accident-prone!


----------



## FrontPorch

Beef stew and dumplings.


----------



## Murray in ME

We're having French toast, scrambled eggs and sausage.

I hope you're feeling better soon Rose.


----------



## MTTMATSUA

all weekend was fish (salmon) since youngest was in bay area for winterguard rehearsal and is really not a fan =)

tonight, fried chicken, dressing and veggies ... plus 'champagne' cake for dessert (trying recipes for wedding cakes for oldest DD's wedding in march...I will weigh 500# for the baking we are doing!!!)

=)Bonnie


----------



## stef

rose2005 said:


> That sounds delicious Tracy!
> 
> We are having meatloaf, mashed taters, cabbage and onion gravy.
> 
> Tomorrow will be bubble and squeak and leftover meatloaf.
> 
> Emma is cooking as *I slipped and have hurt (broken?) my tailbone, and am heading to bed in a few mins as the meds are making me so sleepy.*
> 
> Rose


Ouch, ouch, ouch!
Hope you're okay.

Here it was leftovers, leftovers, oh, and some...leftovers.

stef


----------



## firegirl969

Rose, hope you are feeling better soon, get some rest!

DH cooked a pot of homemade chili this afternoon on the wood stove. So we are having chili with cheese and saltines and I made a homemade cheesecake with blackberries on it.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm already dreaming of warmer weather. Last night I made pancakes. DH ate his with fried sausage. I made mine with chocolate chips and drank a cup of hot cocoa with it. Yum!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

I have a busy day ahead, two committee meetings, errands to do in town, and teaching a 4H cooking class this afternoon, so I've got a crockpot of baked beans going, and will make toast to serve them on tonight with a sprout salad and some hot tea -- just to warm us up!

Hope you're feeling better today, Rose!


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight is fried chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy, peas and dinner rolls.


----------



## Forest Breath

I plan to make Spinach Meatloaf tonight, it is one of my favorite meals. I will have some form of potato with it and maybe some peas I canned last year.


----------



## toni48

Glad you are better Rose. Tonight we're having veggie beef stew.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

rose2005 said:


> Oh yum Tracy! Beans on toast! Do you put grated cheese on top of that?


Sometimes. More often I put shredded fried sidepork and onions on top, though


----------



## Forest Breath

rose2005 said:


> Recipe?


Spinach Meatloaf
(seriously one of my very favorite dishes)

1 10 ounce package of frozen spinach
3 pounds ground beef
1 pound italian sausage (casings removed)
1/2 cup plain bread crumbs (may need a little more than that)
1/2 cup freshly grated parmesan or romano cheese
1 tablespoon butter
1 tablespoons olive oil
1 cup diced onions
2 cloves garlic, minced
4 large eggs, lightly beaten
2 teaspoons Maggi (or your favorite dry soup mix)
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
6-8 strips of bacon

*Preheat the oven to 350 F, Lightly oil a 10x13 inch roasting pan

*Thaw the frozen spinach and squeeze out the excess moisture. Coarsely chop the spinach leaves

*In a large bowl, place the ground beef, sausage, bread crumbs, grated cheese, chopped spinach leaves. Mis this up and set it aside

*In a skillet melt the butter with the olive oil and saute' the onion and garlic until transulcent, about 4-6 minutes. When cool, add the sauteed ingredients to the meatloaf mixture

*In a small bowl, combine eggs, Maggi, salt and pepper. Add this to the meat mixture. Mix well

*Shape meat mixture into a loaf and place in the prepared pan. Lay the strips of bacon across the top of the meatloaf. Bake for 45 minutes to 1 hour or until done. 

There is no tomato sauce in this meatloaf and makes a good change once in awhile from a regular tomato based meatloaf. It is great and is even good on sandwiches cold, with mayonnaise of course! Has a great flavor and a good way to disguise spinach so kids will eat it. My granddaughter had no clue for years that she was eating spinach in this meatloaf!


----------



## Forest Breath

Nah something like dried onion soup mix. You can just add some of your favorite soup spices. 

The bacon gives flavor and makes it moist. You can pull the strip off after cooking and not eat the bacon, that is what I do. If you don't use it, just make sure you cover it good so it does not dry out when baking.


----------



## aftermidnite

Pulled out some spaghetti sauce from the freezer ...
Will be making some pickled beets and Harvard beets to keep in fridge this afternoon ..for salads for me ...
Better look to see what I want to get out for tomorrow' dinner ..
SO just isn't recovering as well as expected from nephrectomy on 12/10 and hasn't felt up to cooking as he used to ..so I am using from the freezer and pantry to make more room ...


----------



## HappyYooper

cream of broccoli & ham soup with salad on the side:happy:


----------



## firegirl969

steak fingers and french fries- I hadn't made them in years and they were sooooo yummy!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Had chili and grilled cheese sandwiches again tonight. Later snack for me was popcorn and DH ate a baked apple again.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had pork chops; garlic and cheese grits with mushrooms and scallions; and carrots.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was leftover kielbasa, ham, and pagash with salad and some mexican corn.


----------



## aftermidnite

Guess I better go to the freezer ..or the pantry ..
SO has said he isn't going to eat much and will likely have soup for supper (he is having issues keeping anything down at times)..so I can pretty much go wild this evening ...LOL 
HUMMM.. I have MY chili in the freezer(mine is made with my home canned chili sauce that has cinnamon and brown sugar and I cook it down to a thick paste before canning and I am the only one who likes it ...it makes a great grand coney sauce too ..yummmmmm)..also have beef and noodles and shrimp alfredo in there ...the possibilities are endless...


----------



## Shepherd

Potato soup with dumplings last night. 

I'm still undecided about what to fix for tonight's supper. Our furnace is out and it's cold in the house, so I'm thinking about getting that oven going - but what to fix is my dilemna. I suppose I could make some homemade bread, a cake or brownies and then roast a chicken or ham... we'll see. One thing's for sure, nothing's gonna thaw out quickly in this house with the lack of heat.


----------



## Rockytopsis

Cindy in NY said:


> Last night was leftover kielbasa, ham, and pagash with salad and some mexican corn.



Whats pagash? New term for me.


----------



## hmsteader71

We are having macaroni casserole, glazed carrots and biscuits. Just something easy.


----------



## thebaker

Oh Boy Oh Boy giving more cold weather long with snow. Guess need to get simple stuff from store incase power goes out again. 

For our suppertime we're going to have grilled fish, homemade sauce and coleslaw. :clap:

Later in a few days may try a Brown Sugar Glazed Salmon but not sure what else to have. 

Do any you all have any ideas for this??


----------



## thebaker

rose2005 said:


> More snow forcasted here too, and it's going to get *cold*
> 
> Tonight I am cooking deer tenderloin, roasted potatoes and broccoli.
> 
> Rose



rose2005 oh my deer tenderloin sounds wonderful. Didn't get to have any deer put in freezer this year so have to wait til later for it. Boy your stuff sounds really good for supper. 

Not looking forward for the snow on the way. It been so cold here can't keep the goats water from freezing.


----------



## firegirl969

Tonight my back was causing me excruciating pain, so DH cooked supper. He made homemade hamburger steaks with gravy, homemade mashed potatoes, and green beans.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was baked sweet potatoes, baked turkey dressing, turkey gravy and cranberry sauce. Later snack was toast topped with butter, brown sugar and cinnamon and broiled in the oven. Cut into strips and ate with canned peaches.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti and kielbasa.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night we had tacos. I had a can of Ro-Tel tomatoes that I needed to use so I added them with a bit less water. YUMMY!! It also stretched the taco meat. Also made Black Bean Salad (a bit heavy on the jalapenos!) and green salad.


----------



## mammabooh

Split pea soup and a loaf of freshly-baked wheat bread. I'd better go get started...


----------



## FlagWaver

Linguine with meat sauce and hot italian sausage a tossed salad and home baked bread.


----------



## rscheiderer

Roast pork butt, green beans, baked potatoes and homemade bread...they called off school today, so I didn't have to go to work.


----------



## thebaker

Tonight for supper we had flounder, shrimp,onion rings, coleslaw and rolls. For drink tonight was homemade lemonaid. :sing:

Will not be posting tomorrow night due to being out of town if not to much snow.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was fried pork chops, mashed potatoes, and glazed carrots and apples.


----------



## Janossy

Bean burritos with mozzarella cheese, canned corn and fresh applesauce. Yum.....


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is going to be meatloaf, mashed potatoes, creamed broccoli, and Sister Schubert yeast rolls. The rolls have to come out of the freezer cause I need the space for leftover meals.


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight is homemade pizzas and bread sticks.


----------



## Rocktown Gal

A big pot of beef stew and homemade hot rolls.


----------



## FrontPorch

Tuna casserole.


----------



## aftermidnite

Homemade Mac and Cheese with a can of Tuna added ..
Comfort food from when I was a kid (and one of my daughter Talea's favorite foods to this day )


----------



## Cindy in NY

aftermidnite said:


> Homemade Mac and Cheese with a can of Tuna added ..
> Comfort food from when I was a kid (and one of my daughter Talea's favorite foods to this day )


One of my favorite comfort foods is creamed tuna on biscuits. Can't get DH interested in them though!

Tonight we had Beef Soup with Rivels and salad.


----------



## mullberry

home Canned chicken & homemade noodles 
YUMMY!!!


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH is working today, so out of boredom I'm still in a freezer rearranging mood. Found a pack of frozen scallops that I'm thawing. Going to have pan fried scallops, homemade coleslaw, au gratin potatoes, and cornbread tonight, all cooked by me!


----------



## FlagWaver

Corned beef boiled dinner with homemade bread. Yum warm and filling on a cold cold day.


----------



## firegirl969

My MIL invited us over for oyster stew tonight, so YIPEE, I don't have to cook.


----------



## thebaker

Leftovers..


----------



## hillbillygal

chicken pot pie


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle

chili over either rice or leftover mashed potatos, cornbread and applesauce. Brownies for dessert.


----------



## stormwalker

Roast turkey!
Sweet potatoes, squash, carrots, cranberries!
Yum!


----------



## glazed

Creamed potatoes, homemade bread, and my cranberry/jalapeno meatloaf.

Just took out the bread, and put the meatloaf in the oven ... will be glazing with my homemade jalapeno jelly here in about 30 minutes .... hope I don't forget!!


----------



## TJN66

Enchiladas...they were great. I got the recipe here from ZMTmom.


----------



## Guest

Sloppy joes.


----------



## thebaker

Going to be fixing a grilled chicken stir-fry tonight with all types of fresh vegs...


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat

Pork and Venison Rollup with, green beans, asparagus, stuffing and hot bread with an orange slice.


----------



## firegirl969

Leftover spagetti and garlic toast


----------



## soulsurvivor

Yesterday was a busy day so we had a large breakfast of sausage and biscuits with white gravy and scrambled eggs. Late in the afternoon, we had breakfast leftovers and a strawberry milkshake. No supper.


----------



## FlagWaver

I'm still debating either bubble and squeak or fish rice and a veg. Either one will include fresh bread.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

We culled the rabbit herd yesterday, so today is fried rabbit, mashed potatoes, onion gravy, and green beans. I might even bake a cake if the mood strikes me later


----------



## bjba

I'm making a big pot of Pozole and corn tortillas.


----------



## thebaker

For supper today we're having soupbeans with ham in them, fresh yellow buttermilk cornbread with turnip greens and fresh apples.. To drink LemonAid


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was broiled fish from Aldi's (catfish for me, salmon for DH), some really old stuffing, and salad. Tonight is Spicy Beans and Sausage in the crockpot with homemade onion rye and salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Pinto bean soup with boiled cabbage, sliced onions, and baked cornbread.


----------



## firegirl969

Potato soup and a ham sandwich


----------



## Shepherd

Fried chicken and french fries.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had chili cheese dogs with my nephew.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was fried salmon cakes, mashed potatoes, green beans and mixed fruit.


----------



## momtaylor

Tonight we had spaghetti pie, with a side salad and bread/butter. I made jello parfaits for dessert.


----------



## Shepherd

Last night was porkchops and hash browns. Not sure about what tonight's dinner will be yet... I still need to pull something out of the freezer.

Can someone please tell me what "spaghetti pie" is?


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is a baked macaroni and cheese casserole to go with a selection of heated leftovers from the fridge.


----------



## momtaylor

Shepherd said:


> Can someone please tell me what "spaghetti pie" is?


I take leftover drained spaghetti and lay it in a pie pan. Then put a layer of shredded mozzarella cheese over it. I top the cheese with leftover meat sauce, sprinkle a bit of parmesan over that and toss in the oven for 15-20 minutes. If you don't make the noddles go swimming in the sauce, it will slice/serve just like a piece of pie when you serve it. I have also made it in a casserole pan when my son was younger and had his friends in unexpectedly for dinner.


----------



## momtaylor

Tonight we had meatloaf, au gratin potatoes and green beans for dinner. Dessert was cherry quick danish that I made earlier today.


----------



## FarmerChick

tonight was pork chops bbq (my hog)
corn on the cob (my corn)
baby carrots with honey


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak, potato salad and broccoli.


----------



## Shepherd

I fixed ham steak and cheesy hash browns for supper last night.

Thanks Momtaylor for explaining what Spaghetti Pie is.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

grilled potbelly pig with steamed carrots from our garden, and whole wheat bread I made and butter I made.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We're finally above freezing here so we're having grilled steak, baked potatoes and salad tonight to celebrate the warming trend. LOL!!


----------



## Shepherd

I'm thinking about making spanish rice for supper tonight.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was Garlic Lime Chicken with stuffing and salad. Tonight is chicken on the Forman grill with lemon pepper and leftover sauce from last night's chicken.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Garlic Lime Chicken? Oh, my..... recipe, please? :drool:

Tonight it's bunny & vegetable soup with biscuits. Fruit salad for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Garlic Lime Chicken? Oh, my..... recipe, please? :drool:
> 
> Tonight it's bunny & vegetable soup with biscuits. Fruit salad for dessert.


Here it is Tracy. First time I had tried it and it was really good! Might be a tad spicy for some folks!

Garlic Lime Chicken
Serves 6

1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon pepper
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper (can eliminate if too spicy for you)
1/4 teaspoon paprika
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon thyme
6 boneless skinless chicken breast halves
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 cup chicken broth
4 tablespoons lime juice

In a bowl, mix together first 7 ingredients. Sprinkle mixture on both sides of chicken breasts.

In a skillet heat butter and olive oil together over medium high heat. Saute chicken until golden brown, about 5 minutes on each side. Remove chicken and add lime juice and chicken broth to the pan, whisking up the browned bits off the bottom of the pan. Keep cooking until sauce has reduced slightly. Add chicken back to the pan to thoroughly coat and serve with remaining sauce drizzled over the top.


----------



## amyd

momtaylor said:


> I take leftover drained spaghetti and lay it in a pie pan. Then put a layer of shredded mozzarella cheese over it. I top the cheese with leftover meat sauce, sprinkle a bit of parmesan over that and toss in the oven for 15-20 minutes. If you don't make the noddles go swimming in the sauce, it will slice/serve just like a piece of pie when you serve it. I have also made it in a casserole pan when my son was younger and had his friends in unexpectedly for dinner.


Right after I drain the noodles, while they're still hot, I stir an egg into them, you have to stir fast so it coats the noodles before it cooks and you have scrambled egg chunks in your pasta. Then stir in some parm. cheese (add to the noodle/eggs) before layering in your pan

I think we'll have spaghetti pie tonight with a salad.


----------



## firegirl969

Beef brisket with gravy, rice with veggies in it, biscuits.


----------



## firegirl969

amyd,

I make that for my kids, they called it baked spagetti!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Thank you, Cindy! That looks really, really good!


----------



## bjba

Tonkatsu, rice, cantaloupe.


----------



## FarmerChick

today was simple (as is most of my meals)
I don't like cooking


grilled chicken breasts with ginger bbq sauce (my birds)
jacked rice (just rice with some veggies thrown in)
green beans (mine from the harvest)


----------



## Murray in ME

We had chicken soup and dumplings.


----------



## soulsurvivor

All the snow left today. Yey!!
Tonight is grilled chicken breasts, Italian noodles, french bread and salad.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Oven baked pork ribs with homemade sauce, rice, and a fresh sprout salad. Mmmmm.....


----------



## Cindy in NY

Thought we'd have hamburgers on the Foreman grill but decided to wait until tomorrow and grill them outside with some brats. Tonight we're having fish sticks, leftover mac & cheese from last night and salad.


----------



## amyd

BBQ chicken pizza with sweet and sour slaw


----------



## Cindy in NY

Sunday night tried a new tuna salad recipe in pita pockets. Last night was leftovers. Tonight we're trying a new turkey breast recipe in the crock pot. Put the turkey in, then mix together a can of whole berry cranberry sauce, a pack of onion soup mix, 1/4 cup OJ, and S & P, then pour the mixture over the turkey. Smells good! Hope it tastes as good as it smells!


----------



## firegirl969

Tonight we had beef stew with rice, tomatoes and rice, and squash and onions. Dessert is a tangerine.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was grilled pork loin and left overs from the fridge heated up. Dessert was the last of the cheesecake pie. 

Tonight is going to be marinated steak on the grill and a sweet potato casserole.


----------



## Shepherd

Last night I made spanish rice. Night before I made a sirloin roast with potatoes and carrots. Tonight will probably be leftovers.


----------



## FlagWaver

A nice thick London Broil in the crockpot with brown gravy and onion soup mix along with potatoes. Some kind of veggie side and fresh bread.


----------



## country_wife

Yesterday: made a double batch of lasagna with homemade noodles (how did I ever live without them :icecream and from scratch breadsticks. One batch went into the freezer.

Today: leftovers

Tomorrow: From scratch biscuits and gravy. :dance:


----------



## momtaylor

tonight we had roasted turkey drumsticks, dressing, green beans and cranberry sauce. Hubby had chemo today so we ate a big filling dinner while he was able to (before the awfuls hit  )


----------



## thebaker

Bake Haddock fish sandwich with homemade fish sauce, corn on cob and baked taters with cold drinks.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was Welsh Rarebit on toast with tomato and bacon along with salad and peaches. If it's warm enough, I'm going to do some Rosemary Lemon Chicken on the grill tonight.


----------



## Janossy

Thanks to the biscuit thread yesterday..............We had WW biscuits and fresh vegetable chicken and rice soup. Also for the "nutritious" desserts thread we had chocolate chip muffins for dessert.


----------



## firegirl969

Last night we had chicken and dumplings, corn on the cob, and fried squash.

Tonight we are having soft tacos with homemade salsa and doritos.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is meatloaf, mashed potatoes, cooked cabbage, and cornbread.


----------



## thebaker

Tonight going to have a simple meal.. Honey Buttermilk biscuits with sauage plus OJ or organic grape juice.


----------



## Betty Jean

Last night we had fish and tater tots. Yes, I know, total garbage, but fish sticks and tater tots are comfort food for me. With ketchup.


----------



## Gregg Alexander

Last night we had deer steak, massed taters, collard greens, cornbread ,sweet tea, and fresh peach cobbler


----------



## beaglebiz

Today is middle Ds's birthday. He requested linguine with white clam sauce


----------



## FarmerChick

tonight is steak on the grill (our beef)
corn on the cob (ours)
biscuits
home fried taters (ours)
giant garden salad


simple, easy and delish


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was too cold to grill out so had Oven Browned Chicken with Roasted Potatoes. Found a recipe for Brazilian Black Beans so we are having that tonight with leftovers.


----------



## Tiempo

Tired tonight so we sprung for delivered subs


----------



## TJN66

Beef noodle soup with homemade bread. Was yummy.


----------



## firegirl969

We were invited to a friend's house for a cookout. He got a deal on some steaks. So he and DH grilled steaks with grilled onions and mushrooms while his GF and I made a salad, cooked baked potatoes, and garlic bread. It was real nice.


----------



## thebaker

Worst supper ever... YUCK!!!

Thought would try a store bought wanchaiferry orange chicken an oh my gosh was it horrible. Never going to do that again,..

Now trying to figure out what to eat.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Rainy day that is turning colder. Having a crockpot of polish sausage cooked in kraut and served with mashed potatoes and onion rolls.


----------



## thebaker

My homemade chicken stir-fry is 100% times better than that junk store bought stir-fry. 

Tonight I made a wonderful chicken-stir fry with fresh vegs and had some sweet & sour duck sauce. For a snack will be having orange jello with orange pieaces in it. 

For tomorrow already got steaks laying out to thaw.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti with Italian sausage simmered in the sauce.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Venison tenderloins in mushroom gravy, roasted veggies (potatoes, sweet potatoes, carrots, red onion, mushrooms, tomatoes with fines herbes), cucumber, tomato, avocadoes marinated in strawberry vinaigrette.


----------



## TJN66

Shepherd's pie tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was fried porkchops and heated up leftovers.


----------



## country_wife

Today was meatloaf, mashed potatoes and green beans (both from our garden), homemade bread, and a jam filled layer cake for desert. The cake was from a box, but I made the jam from our berries. :grin:


----------



## Guest

I had chicken/broccoli lasagna at my niece's house.


----------



## Murray in ME

ladycat said:


> I had chicken/broccoli lasagna at my niece's house.


That sounds really good.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had pork chops, rice and carrots.


----------



## FlagWaver

Tonight is curried scallops salad and fresh bread.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was Sloppy Joes with fries and salad. Found a recipe for Gingerbread Pancakes so going to try that tonight with some corn fritters.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Made a baked chicken casserole. Also having mashed potatoes and peas.


----------



## FarmerChick

tonight is baked brown sugar ham
baked beans
small brocc/cheese casserole (for me I love this, hubby hates it..LOL)
buttermilk biscuits
giant garden salad


----------



## firegirl969

Pancakes with the new homemade blueberry syrup and bacon


----------



## AR Cattails

Baked chicken legs, mashed potatoes and fried cabbage.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Stir-fry, rice, egg rolls.


----------



## thebaker

For supper here had a certain type of steak fixed in pressurer cooker with some tomato juice in it. Fixed homemade creamed corn, mashed taters an making homemade cookies. Drinks just any type want.


----------



## MTTMATSUA

tacos....

and choco brownies during biggest loser...hehehehe


----------



## Murray in ME

We had chicken soup and cornbread.


----------



## FlagWaver

I'm thinking chicken Marsala with mashed potatoes and some type of veggie. It all depends on if there is enough Marsala wine. I have mushrooms that need to be eaten.


----------



## hmsteader71

Last night we had a new recipe, Creamy Beef and Macaroni (I hated it), corn and biscuits. Tonight we are having Fish, french fries and hushpuppies.


----------



## FarmerChick

tonight I have 2 options

out to eat (hmm...not sure on this one cause I don't want to spend alot of money and I have no "buy one entree and get second free" coupons at this moment)

or 

cheeseburgers or hot dogs on the grill with "whatever" I decide to throw with them


----------



## CherieOH

Our afternoon meal is the big meal of the day, but we're trying to eat light even then. I just sauteed some chicken breasts I had marinated in Italian dressing, roasted some butternut squash fries and stewed some tomatoes with corn. We'll have our dessert later, which is just a diced apple sprinkled with a spoonful of instant sugar-free butterscoth pudding mix.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was fried steak strips served over creamy noodles. Also had a small green salad with onion and toasted croutons.


----------



## Guest

Cream of potato soup.

That is not a new dish around here, but I found a recipe in a magazine for potato soup that uses bacon and sour cream.

Of course I'm not following the recipe (I NEVER follow a recipe), but I _am_ using that idea. I'm making a crockpot of soup similar to my usual method, but I'm adding bacon and sour cream.


----------



## glazed

My Mammie's Old-Fashioned Chicken and Dumplings.

:sing:


----------



## CherieOH

ladycat said:


> Cream of potato soup.
> 
> That is not a new dish around here, but I found a recipe in a magazine for potato soup that uses bacon and sour cream.
> 
> Of course I'm not following the recipe (I NEVER follow a recipe), but I _am_ using that idea. I'm making a crockpot of soup similar to my usual method, but I'm adding bacon and sour cream.


My recipe calls for bacon drippings in it, which I think really improves the flavor. It also has a spoonful of vinegar, which also adds to the flavor. But then I like potato soup just about any which way you fix it. Just plain comfort food. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight was Cube Steak with onion gravy and egg noodles with salad.


----------



## Shepherd

Chili night before last; chicken & noodles with mashed potatoes tonight.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight is Toasted Ravioli and home canned spicy spaghetti sauce with salad.


----------



## CherieOH

We had a chef's salad and pear halves topped with cottage cheese and craisins. I've been so good at making healthier choices and exercising portion control this month, but alas, we blew it this afternoon when someone offered us some fudge. I just can't turn down fudge, no way no how. There will be no weight loss tomorrow. :sob:


----------



## soulsurvivor

Reheated the last of the baked chicken casserole and made fried potato pancakes with the leftover mashed potatoes. Tasted better this go around. Had watermelon for dessert.


----------



## Ozark-Dew

(ground)Beef Stroganoff
green beans
wheat bread


----------



## thebaker

Had a nice fresh chicken-stir fry with rice, green onions,radicchio, baby greens an very other organic stuff. 

For supper tomorrow got beef livers out thawing. Not sure yet what else to have with it unless fix a salad. 

If power goes out from the snow storm at least have honey wheat bread, lots of milk, eggs, soups an few other things easy to fix. 

Another thing going to add. If the power goes out will have some nice chicken stew done. Going to be putting 3 chicken breast in the crockpot long with all types of other stuff to have ready for tomorrow and next day. Something easy to warm up to eat..

We could :run:from the snow storm.. LOL..


----------



## Ravenlost

Homemade venison chili and apple pie for dessert tonight.


----------



## glazed

We had homemade indian fry bread, and seasoned taco meat, and charro beans ... with fresh sour cream, homemade salsa, grated cheese, avocado slivers and sprouts.

Oh, and of course, tortilla chips.

:heh:


----------



## Murray in ME

We had tacos with two of my nephews.


----------



## Elffriend

Tonight was spaghetti with meat sauce and salad.


----------



## Shepherd

Last night was chili dogs from the leftover chili I made. I have a lb of hamburger thawed out but am thinking of making ham & beans with cornbread for supper... or I might make homemade pizza instead. We'll see...


----------



## Janossy

Scrambled tofu and cheddar cheese, fried potatoes with garlic and corn and WW toast with orange jam


----------



## hillbillygal

chicken soup tonight


----------



## countrymouse2b

Last night we had meatballs and gnocchi (italian potato dumplings) with sauce. 

Tonight I am thawing out some chicken breast...still trying to figure out what to do with it. I'd love to make Chicken Marsala, but I don't have any mushrooms.


----------



## Shepherd

DH surprised me and brought pizza home from our favorite restaurant in town. So the ham & beans will wait till tomorrow (I already had them cooking on the stove).


----------



## soulsurvivor

Heated homemade spaghetti sauce and served on Texas Toast. Also had a side salad with lettuce and ranch dressing.


----------



## countrymouse2b

I ended up making chicken pot pie.


----------



## thebaker

For a very quick supper tonight had bacon & egg sandwiches from homegrown pigs and the eggs fresh from the farm. Plus OJ or organic grape juice.


----------



## NJ Rich

I marinaded then BBQ'd venison backstrap our son in Tennessee gave us. Had it with yams on the side. I cooked it while the snow was falling. The wife and I enjoyed it. It was melt in your mouth tender.................... NJ Rich


----------



## countrymouse2b

Chicken and wild rice soup. It kind of happened by accident lol I am having to work with what I've got, and so far it's working out pretty good!


----------



## CherieOH

Baked Fish, Brussel Sprouts and Canteloupe. It tasted better than it sounded. Maybe I'm finally getting used to these healtheir choices.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was meatloaf with gravy and mashed potatoes. Had a salad of lettuce with sliced hard boiled eggs and thousand island dressing.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was Black Bean Soup with cornbread and salad. Tonight is chili in the crock pot with leftover corn bread.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Last night was squash soup, bread and cheese, a jar of dilly beans.

Tonight will be ginger duck, potato-turnip casserole with horseradish cream sauce, and brussels sprouts. And a bottle of wine, since we're inviting a friend to join us for dinner. Maybe apple dumplings for dessert, but that might be too much food.


----------



## Mike in Ohio

DW made beef short ribs with taters and peas. An excellent meal to come into after working out in the cold.

Mike


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is spaghetti with meat sauce, garlic sticks, and lettuce with sliced onion and tomatoes with ranch dressing.


----------



## Kris in MI

Tonight is chicken soup w/veggies and noodles. 

Yesterday I did an 'old and new' meal; ie a bit of that leftover, a little of this thing I found on sale at the grocery store. When at the store yesterday, I saw a loaf of italian bread on the 'day old' rack. Into the cart it went, with the intent to make it into 'french' bread pizza since it's only me and two kids this weekend.

Got home, split the bread, and discovered my leftover bit of spaghetti sauce (now 'pizza' sauce, complete with onions and peppers!) was less than I thought it was. Ok, tomato-based sauce on only one of the two 'pizzas'. What to put on the other? Well, got some yogurt in the fridge that needed to get eaten up, that's kind of like a white sauce, right? Spread a generous amount of yogurt on the other 'pizza'. Topped that with a hefty helping of garlic powder. Sliced some baby portobella mushrooms (also on sale at the grocery store) and put them on both pizzas. Parmesan and mozzarella on both pizzas. Hmm, got a bit of leftover ricotta to use up too, how about that on the yogurt pizza?

My kids thought I was insane. Yogurt on pizza? Guess which one got ate up first? The yogurt one! It was delicious!


----------



## Ravenlost

Last night we had baked pototoes with leftover chili and cheese to top them.

Tonight I'm serving homemade venison stew and biscuits. Might make brownies for dessert.


----------



## ejagno

I am retired from cooking. I cooked 3 meals per day and 1 snack every single day for 28 years. I worked and supported DH through Culinary School and now he is a full blown Chef so he gets to cook for the next 28 although it's just him and I at home now. I did get tired of eating on the fly until DH gets home at 9 or 10pm to eat so I cooked today. I have physical therapy and neuromuscular therapy to attend every day and I'm generally very sore and not in any mood to stand over a stove or wait to eat so I decided to cook my lunches for the week today as follows:
Monday - Chicken & Dumplings
Tuesday - Shrimp Creole
Wednesday - Vegetable Beef Soup
Thursday - Stuffed Pork Chops
Friday - Smothered Sausage & Potatoes
Saturday - Smothered Chicken and Okra

Now all I have to do is heat and eat for the rest of the week. My Dad often drops in and he is retired while Mom still works so I made sure to cook enough for both of us.


----------



## Shepherd

Last night was chili dogs with the leftover chili. I have some ground beef thawed and decide later what I'll make for tonight's supper.


----------



## bjba

Steak fingers with cream gravy and lemon vegetable stir fry.


----------



## soulsurvivor

bjba said:


> Steak fingers with cream gravy and lemon vegetable stir fry.


wow, that sounds good to me. We're having heated leftovers again. What's left after this go round is geting put into lunch trays and frozen. We have a choice of meatloaf, spaghetti, or baked chicken casserole. Also a choice of mashed potatoes, macaroni and cheese, cooked cabbage, or peas with carrots. Bread choices are cornbread, garlic sticks, or texas toast. And as always there's makings for a fresh salad.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Chili in sourdough bread bowls.


----------



## country_wife

Bean soup and homemade cornbread.


----------



## Elffriend

We had beef, mushroom & barley soup.


----------



## amyd

We had chicken breast, steamed broccoli and a tossed salad.


----------



## Cindy in NY

I had a dr's appt and didn't get home till after 6 so a good thing that we had leftover chili to eat. Tonight will be Taco Casserole with jar of home canned spicy pintoes, corn, and salad.


----------



## country_wife

Cheesy bean polenta, made with leftover bean soup from last night.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Food (don't want to offend anyone by being too descriptive)


----------



## woodsy

> What's for supper?


Well first I have to stoke the wood stove with some home grown firewood.
Been eyeing a jar of home canned corn relish in the pantry, wow is that stuff good ! grew the corn and green peppers from seed right here. And to go with it are last nights happy its February leftovers (roasted taters, squash and CB stuffing, and fresh out of the oven homemade bread. mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Linkovich

I think i'll have some Zuppa Toscana and some fresh bread! Or maybe i'll cut back on the bread as I pigged out on yummy fresh donuts from the local bakery!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken enchiladas, brocolli, salad of tomatoes, cukes, avocado and onions.


----------



## Linda J

sausage and sauerkraut, fresh green beans, and biscuits.


----------



## aftermidnite

My dear neighbor passed away Saturday evening and yesterday afternoon I made a great big pot of cream of chicken noodle soup to help feed all the family and visitors today and tomorrow ..
Dear sweet neighbor (his wife) said that it is most gone now..so when asked what I could make to bring for after the funeral she asked if I would make a pot of beef noodle soup as that was dear neighbors favorite and he would always brag about it to their children ...so first thing in the morn I will make that...
I kept back a bowl of the chicken noodle soup for SO to have for lunch today ..and I had spicy shrimp lo mien take out for my lunch ...


----------



## Ravenlost

Cabin Fever said:


> Food (don't want to offend anyone by being too descriptive)


LOL...same here.


----------



## TJN66

Beef Stew and herb bread


----------



## countrysunshine

Breakfast

Pancakes, fried potatoes, eggs, sausage. The only thing I knew for sure where it came from was the Maple syrup. Future DIL brought it to hubby at Christmas. She bought it off some people she knows.

Not a very good homesteader meal but it ate.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had roasted pork, rice and boiled onions.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was pinto bean soup, fried cornbread and homemade pickle relish.


----------



## FlagWaver

Pork and sweet potato with fresh bread


----------



## Shepherd

Last night was the last of the ham & beans leftovers (with a fresh batch of cornbread). The night before I made pizza boats... which I haven't made in awhile.

Not sure what to fix for tonight but need to decide so I can get some meat thawing. That's why I'm here, perusing what others have been preparing so I can get some ideas.

Hey Ohio Dreamer (or anyone else)... I'd love to get your recipe and instructions for your bread bowls.


----------



## CherieOH

I made garden goulash today and made a meal of it. I just love that stuff. Then I baked a brownie pie and am trying very hard not to go back for seconds on that too.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We had sloppy joes on onion buns with oven roasted potatoes and a salad.


----------



## bubbahead

aftermidnite said:


> My dear neighbor passed away Saturday evening and yesterday afternoon I made a great big pot of cream of chicken noodle soup to help feed all the family and visitors today and tomorrow ..
> Dear sweet neighbor (his wife) said that it is most gone now..so when asked what I could make to bring for after the funeral she asked if I would make a pot of beef noodle soup as that was dear neighbors favorite and he would always brag about it to their children ...so first thing in the morn I will make that...
> I kept back a bowl of the chicken noodle soup for SO to have for lunch today ..and I had spicy shrimp lo mien take out for my lunch ...


Bless you for being such a good neighbor!! Sounds tasty.


----------



## Shepherd

Last night was cod with butter, baked potatoes. asparagus and green beans (dh doesn't eat asparagus).

Tonight is chicken. I think I'll make rice for a side to go with the meal tonight... maybe some beets too. I'll have to make corn too cause DH isn't fond of beets either. Sigh. I'll make homemade chicken soup tomorrow, since DH is getting sick and I think he's passing his scratchy throat to me!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight was hotdogs in crescent rolls with fries and salad.


----------



## TJN66

Country fried chicken and mashed potatoes.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Stir-fried vegetables with a few shrimp tossed in, angel hair pasta, and asparagus.

None of it home grown.:teehee:


----------



## toni48

Pork Chops, roasted aspargus, brown rice and applesauce. Butterscotch pudding for dessert.


----------



## Janossy

Shredded chicken and pasta salad with garlic, diced apples, parsley and mayo all mixed together. Canned peaches and graham crackers for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was oven baked chicken breasts, mashed potatoes, and cooked peas and carrots. Also made a chocolate fudge cake for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's ok. I'm used to talking to myself. Tonight was chili, peanut butter sandwich, and celery stuffed with pimento cheese.


----------



## CherieOH

soulsurvivor said:


> It's ok. I'm used to talking to myself.


ROFL! 

I made sloppy joes, coleslaw, mac & cheese and a brownie pie for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was individual homemade pizzas and a big tossed salad with different dressings to choose from. We fed the grandkids/baby tonight. What a treat!


----------



## hillbillygal

We had kielbasa, cabbage, & pierogies. Very good!


----------



## Mike in Ohio

Standing rib roast, baked spudlies, avacado, tomato and a popsicle for dessert.


----------



## Shepherd

I made up a batch of chicken soup that we can eat this weekend. I mixed up some butter cookie dough that's sitting in the frig waiting to be rolled out and we're just going to have a day of good food and munchies.

As a Superbowl treat, we'll have shrimp cocktail, steak and baked potatoes. If I get the cookies done, we'll have those for munchin' on too.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We're in-home Superbowl partying tonight, just me and DH. He likes the football and I like the commercials. He'll be eating pizza rolls and baked potato skins with cheese and bacon topping. I'll be eating vegetable torta, wheat crackers, and fruit fondue. That's pieces of fruit on a toothpick and dipped into a fruit dressing he got for me at the deli yesterday. I'm cheering the Saints and he's cheering the Colts. We're also trying a new drink tonight - Ginger Beer. It's bottled by a company called Fentimans and is a fermented botanical ginger drink with herbal extracts. It's less than 0.5% alcohol so I don't think we're going to get too wild. :grin:


----------



## Cindy in NY

Friday night was oven browned chicken, hash brown casserole, and salad. Last night was leftovers with garlic bread. Tonight for the game we are having salad with frozen pizza (woo hoo!!) and later on we'll have vegetables with hummus and salsa with taco chips.


----------



## soulsurvivor

After last night's mish mash of odd foods, we're back to pinto bean soup, cornbread, and fried apples tonight. It's cold and we're looking at a winter storm warning tonight, so the warm food will be much appreciated.


----------



## thebaker

Yesterday for supper we had pizza hut pizza and KFC. 

Tonight going to fix Doritos Taco Salad with coolwhip banana pudding. :thumb:


----------



## Cindy in NY

I canned spicy spaghetti sauce the other day from frozen tomatoes from 2007. I had some leftover (not enough for a pint) so we'll have that tonight with salad and garlic bread and maybe something else.


----------



## Maresche

Chicken pot pie with some of the leftover roast chicken last night. *yum*


----------



## CherieOH

People seem to be losing interest in what's for supper. Darn. I really enjoy seeing what everyone is preparing. For our main meal (which is the noon meal) I made cube steaks with stewed tomatoes, carrots and biscuits. And with all the snow, I'm thinking about making some snow cream.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is cold and some snow blowing around so didn't grill the porkchops. Did the unhealthy alternative and fried them in the skillet and made white gravy, mashed potatoes, cooked cabbage, and baked cornbread.

I haven't had snow creme since I was a kid. That brings back good memories.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Instead of garlic bread last night, I tried a new recipe and made Tuscan Beans and Tomatoes - super easy and soooo good!

Tonight was Chimichangas with salad and leftover beans. Here's the recipe:

1 can cannellini beans, rinsed and drained
1 can Italian style diced tomatoes
1 tbl balsamic vinegar
1/2 tsp dried rosemary
1/2 tsp crushed red pepper
fresh cracked pepper

Combine all ingredients in saucepan and heat to boiling. Serve with a slotted spoon.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had roasted salmon, rice and corn.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Yesterday was venison stroganoff over egg noodles and a side dish of sauteed cabbage.


----------



## bubbahead

Tonight is going to be fried potatoes with onions and sausage. I don't even remember what we ate last night. Must not have been very memorable! LOL


----------



## Kaitlin

We've just eaten chicken veronique with baby potatoes and broccoli. Wonderful!


----------



## ajaxlucy

Last night, bean soup made with tomatoes and lamb bacon.

Tonight will be scalloped cauliflower, whole wheat bread, and salad.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Venison roast with roasted potatoes and carrots; white beans, brocolli.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Got by without too much snow, but the cold temps decided to dig in here. Tonight is comfort food - meatloaf, gravy, mashed potatoes(yes, again) and green beans.


----------



## CherieOH

We had breakfast for dinner with pancakes and fried eggs. I put the egg on top my pancake and then add syrup. DH thinks that's gross. I think it's yummy.


----------



## House faerie

I am rebeling against winter and snow today sooo....
Grilled buffalo burgers, corn on the cob, baked black beans, potato salad and icecream sundays!!


----------



## country_wife

McChefs: look away now!! :lock1:

Homemade bread. Beef stew, made from our own veggies and, sadly, store bought beef, seasoned with homegrown sage and onions, cooked overnight in the crockpot. We all woke up hungry from the delicious aroma wafting throughout the house!:1pig:


----------



## BlueberryChick

Tacos, chips, and black bean and corn salad.


----------



## danielsumner

Big Mac, large fries, large diet coke and a side salad with ranch dressing. Could I be the only one to list fast food Here?


----------



## ostrichlady

We had chilli and rice for dinner tonight. Last night it was pot roast. Monday it was spagetti. Barb


----------



## TJN66

Chicken parm with spaghetti.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH ate pizza and I did a heat and eat on leftovers.


----------



## country_wife

Tomato soup and grilled cheese. The tomato soup is homegrown and home canned.


----------



## House faerie

Country wife, can I have that soup recipe along w the canning instructions? Sounds YUMMY!!


----------



## CherieOH

Today I'm making TI burgers. butternut squash oven fries, and apple pandowdy for dessert.


----------



## NJ Rich

Yesterday I made beef stew. I had always used a prepared mix for seasoning and gravy. Well I was out of it :doh: and with snow blowing a blizzard here so I made my own. Dear Wife loved it. :kissy: One reason is she didn't have to cook :bouncy: the other is "she really liked it". "Don't buy that seasoning packet again. Yours is much better and it doesn't have all those hard to spell ingredients in it". I did cheat on the rolls. We seem to keep a 5 roll pack of Grands around since we don't use them more than once every two weeks. I need to learn to bake bread and make my own biscuits.

1/2 teaspoon each of: salt; ground pepper; paprika; garlic powder 
1 teaspoon of Gravy Master
3 tablespoons of gravy powder

Yes, I can cook (some)nothing fancy. DW makes great meat balls according to our culinary trained daughter-in-law. The family and I agree....


----------



## Rockytopsis

country_wife said:


> Tomato soup and grilled cheese. The tomato soup is homegrown and home canned.


May I have the recipe also? I have one for homegrown tomato soup but don't like it very well.

Thanks
Nancy


----------



## Kris in MI

Chickens are ramping up again, so tonight I think I'm going with what we call "egg pie", otherwise known to the rest of the world as quiche. :teehee:


----------



## bubbahead

danielsumner said:


> Big Mac, large fries, large diet coke and a side salad with ranch dressing. Could I be the only one to list fast food Here?


LOL. Most just aren't brave enough to post about it.

Tonight is shrimp and tuna macaroni salad.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Trying a new recipe tonight - Crockpot Enchilada Casserole with salad.


----------



## amyd

Chicken alfredo with a tossed salad


----------



## ostrichlady

Its Thursday, so that means leftovers, and I don't feel to hungry so that leaves more for someone else


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is a combination of the week's leftovers and mighty glad to have it. DH is eating meatloaf and fixins again. Me, I'm eating a bowl of macaroni and cheese, cooked cabbage, and cornbread all layered together and heated.


----------



## bubbahead

Cindy in NY said:


> Trying a new recipe tonight - Crockpot Enchilada Casserole with salad.


Inquiring minds want to know.....Did it turn out good? Sounds delish.


----------



## Cindy in NY

bubbahead said:


> Inquiring minds want to know.....Did it turn out good? Sounds delish.


Yes and no! It has a cornbread topping that is supposed to get done in an hour in the crockpot. After an hour and 45 min, I scooped it out and put it in the toaster oven! I don't know if it was the recipe, my changes to the recipe (didn't have egg substitute so used two eggs), or my small crockpot may not be working right. The beans and such below were really good - spicy but not too spicy. I added a 1/2 tsp of cumin to the bean mixture. Here's the recipe. Maybe someone else can try it and see if it works for you:

3 tbl diced green chilies, divided
1/2 cup salsa
1/4 cup green onions (I used regular)
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro (didn't use)
1 (15 oz) can black beans, rinsed and drained
1 (11 oz) can Mexican corn with peppers, drained
1 (10 oz) can enchilada sauce (I had a 15 oz can so I used less salsa)
1 (8 1/2 oz) box corn muffin mix
1/2 cup egg substitute
2 tbl chopped bottled roasted red bell pepper (didn't use, used rest of can of chilies)
shredded cheese, sour cream as toppings

Place 2 tbl green chilies and next 6 ingredients in 3 1/2 qt crock pot. Stir well; cook on low for 4 hours.

Combine remaining 1 tbl green chilies, muffin mix, egg substitute, and roasted pepper in bowl; stir well. Spoon batter over bean mixture in crock pot. Cover and cook 1 hour or until corn bread is done.

Serve and top with cheese and or sour cream.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Frying up potato pancakes to have with the other leftovers tonight. What doesn't get heated and eated is going to become freezer meals.


----------



## bubbahead

Cindy in NY, I can't imagine how the cornbread topping would ever get done in the crockpot since the lid would keep dripping moisture on it. Hmmmm... I think I'll try it but cook it in the oven. Thanks for the recipe.

Tonight is salisbury steaks with onion/mushroom gravy, mashed potatoes, beets, and brussel sprouts.


----------



## country_wife

House faerie said:


> Country wife, can I have that soup recipe along w the canning instructions? Sounds YUMMY!!



I posted the recipe and instructions here 

It's really easy!! And sooo yummy!!


----------



## hillbillygal

Fried chicken, green beans, mashed taters


----------



## Linda J

Meatloaf and something else. I have to look in the pantry. But meatloaf for sure.


----------



## CherieOH

We met out dd at Ryans buffet. They were crowded and totally out of meat, so we pretty much had salad and dessert.


----------



## mullberry

using(home) canned chicken. I store frozen dumplings we are having chicken & dumplings


----------



## country_wife

Homemade pizza with kifli for desert


----------



## thebaker

Homemade chilibeans with apple mountain dew dumplings later.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is DH's favorite meal - grilled ribeye, oven baked cheese fries and garlic bread. It's his Valentine meal early.


----------



## stef

Omelet with country fresh, brown-shelled eggs.
Will add sauteed mushrooms and diced ham.

Home made whole wheat toast, with home made plum preserves and fresh ground coffee.

Dessert might be five-spice snickerdoodles or chocolate chip ice cream. :icecream:

stef


----------



## Murray in ME

We're having creamy mussel soup tonight. Probably with some biscuits.


----------



## bubbahead

We went to the Chinese Buffet........:1pig:


----------



## CherieOH

I made dh's favorite dinner last night: steak, mac & cheese, yeast rolls and a fudgey dessert. Not the healthiest of meals, but it was my Valentine's gift to him. Today's dinner will probably be leftovers.


----------



## FlagWaver

Steak mussels in a butter garlic sauce mashed potatoes and a veggie. My partner's favorite meal. :grin:


----------



## Janossy

BBQ ribs scalloped potatoes and corn &#9829;&#9829;&#9829; Happy Valentines Feast&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## IMContrary

Tonight the boyfriend is taking me to Red Lobster for Valentine's Day. I love Red Lobster!


----------



## Elffriend

Since it's Valentine's Day I'm making DH's favorite meal - steaks, baked potatoes and sauteed mushrooms.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Pasta with potatoes, peas and venison. This is from the depression cooking with clara recipes I posted a youtube link to in the tightwad tips thread.


----------



## Old Swampgirl

Pork roast stuffed with garlic, rice, gravy, baked sweet potatoes, & kale, that I just picked, braised in Applewood bacon grease! & Blue berry cake for desert.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Tonight was roast chicken, gravy, mashed potatoes, salad and veg.

Tomorrow night will be chicken pot pie.

Tuesday night will be pancakes (It's Shrove Tuesday, and we traditionally have pancakes -- or crepes, I suppose many call them, filled with leftover meat and vegetables, or cheese, or cinnamon and sugar).

Wednesday will be chicken noodle soup and fresh bread.

It'll be Thursday before I have to worry about a "new" meal. That Sunday roast just keeps on giving!


----------



## Murray in ME

We had pasta with squid, mushrooms and garlic; pan roasted mahi fillets; salad and leftover biscuits.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Cold wintery snow blowing kind of day here and need warm food. Put a small roast in the crockpot and cooking it with whole onions, some celery, spices, and whole potatoes and carrots. Will bake a pan of cornbread later.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

As posted earlier on the tightwad tips thread:
Cooked a big bag of pinto beans overnight in the crockpot. Today I'll make some into refried beans and add some leftover sliced venison, sliced tomatoes, sliced lettuce, sour cream and salsa (1.00 a bottle at the scratch and dent store. I like to serve this over homemade ww "fried" Indian bread.


----------



## thebaker

Fixing for supper is garlic shrimp stir-fry.


----------



## Janossy

Steak, mac and chz, peas and rice with gravy. Almond cake and ice cream for dessert.


----------



## CherieOH

We just grabbed today, eating little bits of this and that to clean out the fridge. Pancakes tomorrow.


----------



## Lonesomelov

Pepper steak w/rice, salad, sweet tea...will have leftovers for lunch tomorrow

Will have a roast in the crockpot in the morning before I leave for work...will make biscuits and salad when I get home


----------



## hillbillygal

It's snowy...again and I believe I shall make some tater soup. It will be nice to have it simmering away on the woodstove.


----------



## Cindy in NY

It got up to 36 here yesterday (woo hoo!!) so I grilled out. Hamburgers and beer brats on the grill with salad and fried potatoes and onions. Tonight will be homemade chicken pot pie using leftover church chicken.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I have come down with an icky bronchitis. Chicken soup, crackers, and cold orange popsicles for me. DH will be having leftover roast and taters.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Lemon and olive oil marinated venison steaks, green beans, salad with lemon/olive oil dressing and rice with lentils. I hope to make fresh ww bread to go with.The recipes are from the Clara's depression era cooking youtube videos I posted the link to on the tightwad tips thread. Her other recipe was great, so i'm sure this will be too.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

oh boy was that good! Today I'll add some spinach to the salad and cut up the leftover steak to go on it. That simple dressing of lemon juice and olive oil was great! Breadsticks were dipped in olive oil and dipping pepper spices ala olive garden restaurant. Also, I made red beans and rice instead of rice and lentils. I received lots of family love for this one.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Food for me has to be ice cold or liquid warm. That still translates into cold popsicles and chicken broth. DH feels better than me and is making himself breakfast of sausage, gravy and biscuits.


----------



## CherieOH

Homemade Chicken and Corn Chowder with Sour Cream Biscuits for our noon meal today (the big meal of the day). Got a hankering for some dessert a little while ago and drizzled some chocolate syrup over a banana. It was good!


----------



## IMContrary

Tonight, homemade hummus, pita bread, low fat feta cheese cubes, raw vegetables (cucumber, tomato and carrots). It was quite tasty too!


----------



## Miz Mary

what is hummus, and how do you make it ?!?!??! SOUNDS GOOD !
Im having New York Steak, green beans , Baked potato, and cantaloupe !!


----------



## Ravenlost

Homemade venison-veggie soup with cornbread. Might make some chocolate chip cookies for dessert.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Lunch: homemade hummus and with homemade tortilla's chips and grapes

Dinner: Mom-astroni soup (never made he same way twice....hence the name) with garlic-parmesan bread

Snack: DS made chocolate peanut butter chip cookies...they smell wonderful, now we have to wait till he gets his shower so we can eat them!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Miz Mary said:


> what is hummus, and how do you make it ?!?!??! SOUNDS GOOD !
> Im having New York Steak, green beans , Baked potato, and cantaloupe !!


Hey we had hummus today, too!!

I used home canned chick peas (a pint)
2-4 T Lemon juice
olive oil
Garlic (we like it strong so we do 3-5 cloves)
cumin
salt 
pepper

All mixed up in the food processor. I drizzle the oil in as it's mixing. That makes enough for us (mom and 2 kids under 12) for 2 lunches.

Most recipes call for tahini as well - but I never have it so I never use it.


----------



## romysbaskets

On Valentine's Day we had....

Garlic butter herbed clams with Shrimp Alfredo....mmmmm enjoyed in our lovely home!

Tonight hubby is cooking up his wonderful meatloaf, loaded with 95% lean hamburger plus the fresh garlic, parmesan, panko bread crumbs, italian herbs, onions.....mmmmm Guess I better make the mashed potatoes and green beans! The sun just set and I got pics of the moon like a sliver with 5 eagles swooping in front of it! Ok there is one pic with four I know I did get, they were too far apart to snap all five. After dinner we will have our nightly mint tea while we put on the Olympics...we get it live on a Vancouver channel and enjoy a square of dark chocolate..... The little things in life are simply the best!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Yesterday was DH's birthday so he wanted pizza and a cheesesteak sub from his favorite place. Also had salad. Will have leftover pizza for lunch and leftover chicken pot pie for dinner.


----------



## Cindy in NY

No meat today so we had Black Bean Soup with salad and homemade Jewish Rye.


----------



## Murray in ME

I tested a new recipe. I made pasta with scallops, mushrooms and pesto. It turned out well. A couple little tweaks and it will be good to go.


----------



## Old Swampgirl

Zucchinni casserole, salad, Fr. bread. I've gotta get rid of all the frozen zucchinni from last summer's garden, so I'll have room for more. Why do I always feel the need to plant all the seeds in the pack?


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH cooked a cheeseburger and fries for himself. I am still sampling popsicle flavors.


----------



## Shepherd

SoulSurvivor - take some chicken broth and throw in some egg noodles. That will taste real good and help give you a little food for your tummy. Poor thing!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Went to the grocery store and found boneless pork loin at a great price - $1.24 a pound plus 20% off. Cost about $10 but I cut it into 4 roasts. Having Cranberry Pork Loin in the crockpot for dinner with rice and salad.


----------



## arcticow

Old Swampgirl said:


> Zucchinni casserole, salad, Fr. bread. I've gotta get rid of all the frozen zucchinni from last summer's garden, so I'll have room for more. Why do I always feel the need to plant all the seeds in the pack?


If anybody ever asked, I'd say zucchini should come with a warning on the label... sorta like fireworks. "Place one seed in ground, water, and get away quickly!"


----------



## Murray in ME

I did some more recipe testing. I made bucatini with wild mushroom alfredo and steak with jalapeno pesto.


----------



## Betty Jean

Okay, now I want steak for breakfast! 

Tonight we are having BBQ Ribs (country style pork ribs bought on sale) baked potatoes and probably corn or acorn squash.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We have covered dish supper at church tonight so I'm trying a new recipe - Southwestern Bean Salad. Might be a little bit exotic for this crowd!


----------



## TJN66

Yesterday was meatloaf, baked potato and salad.
Today is chicken marsala, baked potato and salad. 

Lol..kinda boring but I have lettuce and potatoes to use up.


----------



## soulsurvivor

There's nothing boring about food that lays easy on the tum tum. Here, it's meatloaf, mashed potatoes, cooked carrots and cornbread for tonight.


----------



## MTTMATSUA

tonight is salad ...easy and quick...=)


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is spaghetti with homemade meat sauce, salad and buttered toast.


----------



## meanwhile

Vanilla Ice Cream with chocolate syrup / topped with walnuts and crushed up Ginger Snaps / served with a glass of orange juice /


----------



## corgibreeder

Pot roast, homemade bread, and apple pie.


----------



## TSYORK

Country-style steak, mashed potatoes, biscuits, corn, green beans... 

The Mrs is pregnant and the baby was wanting pasta salad, so I ended up having to make a bowl of that.


----------



## thebaker

Fried salmon patties and fried tates in olive oil plus creamed corn. :thumb:


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers.


----------



## Ol Tex

Gonna have pork loin, blackeyed peas, 'n jalapeno cornbread.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is fried tenderloin strips, pinto bean soup, cooked cabbage and baked cornbread. Cold watermelon for dessert.


----------



## Shepherd

Last night I made onion ring chicken and mashed potatoes. Tonight I'm making chicken noodle soup from the bones (cut from the meat for last night's supper). The egg noodles are all ready to go. I just have to pick the meat off the bones and then we're good to go. I always leave a little meat on the bones for soup.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight was Apple Cider Goulash with egg noodles and salad.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had beef stew and cornbread.


----------



## Ozark-Dew

tip steak with mushrooms, onions, assorted bell peppers, garlic and crumbled bacon
baked potato/gravy
green beans/almonds


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is going to be sloppy joe on onion bun, baked beans, and coleslaw.


----------



## Cindy in NY

I don't cook on my birthday, plus we were exhausted from shoveling sloppy snow so we ordered pizza from our favorite place!


----------



## ajaxlucy

We had an old rooster stewed for hours in the crockpot with a nut brown ale, onions and some barbecue sauce - served over polenta. Green salad on the side.


----------



## thebaker

Soupbean & Honey Cornbread with bread butter pickles


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is baked chicken, mashed potatoes, peas/carrots, and cranberry sauce.


----------



## country_wife

We had a roo roasted in homemade wing sauce with a side of roasted veggies (potatoes, carrots, onions) and homemade bread sticks.


----------



## Cindy in NY

No meat today so we are having tuna macaroni salad, black bean salad, and green salad. I also made garlic bread.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

Biscuits and gravy, fresh sausage, cheesy scrambled eggs & milk.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Pizza and salad.


----------



## country_wife

Today we had a roast, slow cooked with peppers and spices. Polenta and baked potatoes on the side. Tomorrow is crock pot chili made with the leftover beef.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak, baked potatoes and spinach.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Tonight's our homebrewers get-together, and I'm cooking. We're having bread & cheese, chips & salsa, cornish pasties, spinach sauteed with lamb bacon, green beans almondine, and apple dumplings for dessert. 

We're contributing a maple nut brown ale, a Belgian-style triple ale, and a brew that DH calls PDG (pretty darn good) ale.

Rumor has it that one of our friends is bringing a stout that will blow us all away. This will be fun!


----------



## Cindy in NY

ajaxlucy said:


> Tonight's our homebrewers get-together, and I'm cooking. We're having bread & cheese, chips & salsa, cornish pasties, spinach sauteed with lamb bacon, green beans almondine, and apple dumplings for dessert.
> 
> We're contributing a maple nut brown ale, a Belgian-style triple ale, and a brew that DH calls PDG (pretty darn good) ale.
> 
> Rumor has it that one of our friends is bringing a stout that will blow us all away. This will be fun!


That sounds like great fun and I don't drink!! 

I've got a bottom round roast in the crock pot with potatoes and carrots.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's been a crock pot kind of day here too. Weather is yuk and warm food is needed so have a roast with veggies stewing away. Will bake cornbread later to serve with it.


----------



## Kmac15

MMM lamb stew and cheesy beer bread. (recipe in the cooking section):happy:


----------



## travlnusa

Got our steer back from the butcher.

That of course called for T-bone steaks. So much better when you raise them yourselves.


----------



## MTTMATSUA

a bowl of cereal...we are pooped from running to/from alzheimers facilty with 'wolf' calls and planning for the wedding...DH is already out!! shredded wheat will be total perfection! =)


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

chicken fingers, roasted potatoes, green bean casserole, veggie sticks.


----------



## amyd

Beef and Onion Stew, lettuce salad, steamed veggies or green beans


----------



## TSYORK

Fried Chicken, Rice, Green Beans, Yams, and Cheescake Pie with hmade Blueberry Pie Filling.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Spicy Sausage and Beans in the crockpot with salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Polish sausage and sauerkraut, mashed potatoes and cornbread. Baked cinnamon apples for dessert. Yet another day without sun here, so have to warm us up with food.


----------



## sweet_mae

tonight we are having meatloaf, mashed potatos, green beans, sweet tea to drink and banana pudding


----------



## IMContrary

Tonight either grilled chicken and steamed vegetables or I'll make a chicken and roasted tomatillo soup.


----------



## michiganfarmer

meatloaf cornbread, and mabey some green beans


----------



## Tiempo

Today is our wedding anniversary (2 years) so I'm making an Indian feast..about 5 different dishes, we'll have a LOT of leftovers!

Something chocolaty for dessert and watching Netflix 'Lost" snuggled up on the couch with a fire in the stove


----------



## Janossy

Grilled tofu, garlic and veggies served over wild rice with strawberry short cake for dessert.


----------



## Kris in MI

Venison and squash. I still have way too many squash stored in my basement. *must eat squash weekly*


----------



## Murray in ME

Tiempo said:


> Today is our wedding anniversary (2 years) so I'm making an Indian feast..about 5 different dishes, we'll have a LOT of leftovers!
> 
> Something chocolaty for dessert and watching Netflix 'Lost" snuggled up on the couch with a fire in the stove


Happy anniversary!


----------



## soulsurvivor

"ain't no sunshine when you're gone..." has become my new theme song. I find myself humming it quite often these days with still no sun peeking out anywhere.... 

Thank goodness for good warm food though. I cooked up a pot of homemade vegetable soup today and made some more cornbread. It helped clear some of the leftovers out of the fridge and made a nice warm feeling in the tummy. DH pretended it's nice weather and grilled himself a nice steak.


----------



## mamajohnson

Tonight was homemade turkey pot pie with biscuits on top instead of pie crust.
Yum!


----------



## Murray in ME

That sounds delicious mamajohnson. We had ham, garlic and cheese grits and green beans.


----------



## Tiempo

Murray in ME said:


> Happy anniversary!


Thanks Murray!


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH had a grilled steak with a tossed salad. I had leftovers reheated. Saw the sun peek out this late afternoon. YAY!!!!!


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Ozark-Dew

eggplant roulade (sp) with marinara sauce
garlic bread
tender crisp green beans
fruit salad (strawberry, pineapple, banana, mango)


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was meatloaf, leftover potatoes and carrots from the roast the other day, and salad. No idea for tonight! Looking for some ideas!


----------



## elliemaeg

We had our quarterly get together with the Singing Men Choir my dh directs so I bought a boston butt and baked it in the oven for awhile then pulled the meat and put this to smoke on our grill with mesquite wood for flavor. This went over big with the men. But plenty left.
So, we will have leftover bbq sandwiches, baked potatoes augratin, slaw and coconut cake, and tea.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was fried salmon patties, mashed potatoes and baked beans. Lemon pudding with vanilla wafers for dessert.


----------



## danielsumner

DW made the most terrible BBQ chicken I've ever had. Instant Mashed Potatoes that were way to thick and canned Green Beans. Worst meal I've had in a long time, someone please invite me over!!!

Daniel


----------



## Cindy in NY

Corned Beef Hash with roasted potatoes, popovers, and salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is a breakfast casserole made of sausage and eggs. Also having sausage gravy, biscuits and sliced tomatoes.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight is Italian sausage patties on the George Forman with home canned spicy beans, salad, and leftover popovers


----------



## wanda1950

I got the cooking bug today. We're having baked ham, white beans, stewed apples, broccoli & bacon salad & a squash casserole. Have homemade rolls also. And made peanut butter cookies this morning. I would really like to keep on going but the stove is full!!!! Anyway, I'll have lots of leftovers to freeze.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Hamburger casserole, green beans and orange slices.


----------



## Shepherd

Tonight was pork chops, baked potatoes and green beans. Tacos last night, BBQ chicken the night before and Monday night was Cod.


----------



## Janossy

Fried Chicken, mixed veggies and boiled new potatoes.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Beautiful sunny day with a high of 45 and have chicken marinating ready to grill later. Also will have a grill pack of potatoes, onions, and garlic. Won't we smell sweet? LOL!! Dessert is angel food cake with strawberries and whipped topping.


----------



## chrisnev

We are having Taco bake (bisquick) and green beans... sooo easy!! I do mine in a cast iron skillet so its a one pot meal... and Jello parfaits for dessert!!!


----------



## TSYORK

soulsurvivor said:


> Beautiful sunny day with a high of 45 and have chicken marinating ready to grill later. Also will have a grill pack of potatoes, onions, and garlic. Won't we smell sweet? LOL!! Dessert is angel food cake with strawberries and whipped topping.


Good Glory and Gravy! I'm coming to your house!


----------



## Cindy in NY

I'm making a cheese pizza and a pepper and onion pizza. We'll have salad along with potato salad that I made earlier with lots of tiny potatoes from last years garden. I also made Greek Bread earlier with feta chesse and olives.


----------



## NickieL

I bought two free range birds from the farm down the road today. I almost came home with a lot of bacon too as they were smoking it today and the smell....omg. I almost couldn't resist. Bacon was NOT on my list though. I bought the chickens- they were dressed nice for me and I asked to keep the gizzards. I roasted these chickens in crock pots ever veggies and the gizzards. When the birds were done cooking, I carved them up and put a lot of the meat away for other uses this week. For dinner my husband devoured at least half a chicken (they were about 4.5 lb. birds) Since I eat a lot of veggies, beans and grains, more then my husband, I had little room for the meat but had a bit....and it was TO DIE FOR. It was like a flavor explosion. Who knew chicken had flavor???? It was worth the extra expense for them. The dogs enjoyed the skin and fat. DH ignored me and ate his skin instead of peeling it away. Bones were thrown back into the crock pots with the veggies, and the gizzards and I was surprised how much liquid was in there already considering I did not add water before. I added water to half cover the bones and turnd the crock pots onto low for 12 hours. I should have some awesome stock to strain tomorrow first thing in the morning. Husband wants me to make lemon rice soup (his fave) with some of it. I don't know how to make it but I'm sure I can find a recipe. There is going to be a lot of stock. Even with just one bird, I would of had a lot left for different meals!


----------



## soulsurvivor

TSYORK said:


> Good Glory and Gravy! I'm coming to your house!


LOL!! Come on over! DH and I are like 2 kids in a candystore with all this warmer weather and SUNSHINE!!! We're so ready for this weekend and more grilling cause the weather is going to be sunny and in the 50s!!!!!


----------



## Ozark-Dew

potato, clam, shrimp chowder -
warm italian bread
pineapple


----------



## soulsurvivor

Having an early supper this afternoon and I'm sitting here with all the doors and windows open smelling steaks on the grill. Also having baked potato with a salad.

We have the doors and windows open along with a blowing fan going to air out the wood glue smell that came along with having our new front door and storm door installed. YAY!!!


----------



## mamajohnson

We had homemade pizza last night, Pepperoni, sausage, supreme and a pepperoni/sausage/olive (4!) All gone in a hurry.
Looking for inspiration today. Might help if I looked in the kitchen, huh?? lol!

Steak and taters sounds good, but all we have is the potato part of that... 

hmmm 

maybe baked taters, fresh bread and salad. 
ok, that will work - veggie night! :icecream: with hot fudge sundae dessert! lol!


----------



## Cindy in NY

We're having chicken on the grill with the potato salad I made yesterday and green salad. I've got a Cranberry Coffee Cake in the oven right now. Does not smell very good as it overflowed it's pan!! :nono:


----------



## Shepherd

We had homemade pizza tonght. YUM.


----------



## Ozark-Dew

baked fish fillets
steak fries
broccoli / cauliflower
pickled beets
banana cream pie


----------



## NickieL

I am making a chicken enchalada bake in my crock pot for supper using left over chicken that I cooked the other night in the corck pot.


----------



## hamijr

I have Creamy Italian Chicken going in the crockpot and will serve it over angel hair pasta and make a big salad. Strawberry shortcake for dessert.


----------



## MissKitty

Supper tonight is what I cooked for lunch today....Meatloaf....blackeye peas....cabbage....mashed taters...homemade beer bread...and will have ice cream when OG gets up from his nap...lol...-MissKItty:kung:


----------



## Ozark-Dew

Brunch today was baked polenta (Bob's red mill) with onion, garlic, cheese and crumbled bacon within and fried eggs on top.
alongside nice refreshing muskmelon.


----------



## Ozark-Dew

Dinner will be calf's liver and mashed tater - 
have not decided what kind of veggie would compliment

(eta: ended up having Brussel Sprouts)


----------



## Cindy in NY

Grilling out again - burgers and beer brats.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Glorious weather day and we grilled outside again today. Had barbeque chicken, grilled onions and garlic, and potato salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

whoa! Up to 65 today with sun! I'm so ready for the warm weather. And yes, we grilled outside again and loving that we can enjoy warm weather food. Tonight we had grilled cheeseburgers with sliced onion and tomato along with potato salad leftover from yesterday.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Venison tips sauteed in onions and mushrooms, mashed potatoes, glazed carrots, salad, home made bread.


----------



## thebaker

Had some really good hotdogs with homemade chili. 

This may sound strange but wanted to eat some bread an butter pickles with it.


----------



## soulsurvivor

thebaker said:


> Had some really good hotdogs with homemade chili.
> 
> This may sound strange but wanted to eat some bread an butter pickles with it.


mmm, that sounds good to me. I'm on a vegetarian diet because of gout and I've been craving hotdogs with coleslaw and vinegar on them. Those pickles sound real good too.


----------



## GrannyG

We had leftovers....I had chopped up brisket, warmed and put into a big warm tortilla, then covered with shredded cabbage, carrot mix, a couple handfuls of fresh bean sprouts, and covered with a dressing of ranch and horseradish mixed together...pudding for dessert.


----------



## CherieOH

Yesterday I made tuna noodle casserole with a side of green beans. Today we enjoyed the leftovers. No desserts either day. I think I'm in withdrawal!


----------



## ajaxlucy

I invited a friend over for a Japanese food dinner: salt-broiled fish with grated daikon, miso soup, chawanmushi steamed egg custard, bean sprout salad, burdock root etc, but then realized that DH has a church board meeting tonight. OOPS! We rescheduled the dinner for tomorrow. Tonight maybe I'll just have leftovers.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken curry made with leftover apples and banannas in the freezer, potatoes, carrots, green beans, cream and cream cheese. Over rice. Very yummy.


----------



## CherieOH

I'm skipping dinner and going straight for the ice cream. Yeah, it's been one of those days.


----------



## Elffriend

Cottage pie. I love one-dish dinner nights.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Rainy and no outdoor grilling but we had plenty of leftovers in the fridge to heat and eat. DH had spaghetti, tossed salad and 2 biscuits. I had mashed potatoes mixed with some leftover grilled veggies topped with cheese and broiled until bubbly. Heated up cooked cabbage as a side dish. I also ate a sliced cold kiwi.


----------



## NickieL

A rep at the hospital bought us the most yummy dinner. I had the garlic chicken and noodles, and a bbq chicken ranch salad!!! not low fat, but it sure was tasty!!


----------



## Janossy

Grilled lemon Salmon, sweet potatoes, mashed potatoes, mixed fruit and greens. Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## emandeli

I am new and have been obsessed with reading what everyone is having for dinner-it makes me sooo hungry though! I only have gotten through the first ten pages or so but had some (silly) questions I hope you can answer. Everyone except for a few others from Canada are from down south...and hearing what you are having for dinner makes me want to take a road trip (I hate planes) and come on down for dinner...mmmmmm.....

So some varied things I am wondering are: what is a turtle supper? what is white gravy? amish butter? a catfish muldown? hushpuppies? muskmelon?

We had an organic sirloin roast, mashed potatoes, bisto gravy mmmm, roasted asparagus...don't usually do dessert except have a later snack...lately been green apples and marble cheese (it's been a pregnancy craving for me).

I love seeing the pics....I keep reading menus off to dh here and he is like...ohhh you are making me hungry!!!

Can someone post a really good cornbread recipe? Mmmm, thank you!


----------



## Murray in ME

emandeli said:


> I am new and have been obsessed with reading what everyone is having for dinner-it makes me sooo hungry though! I only have gotten through the first ten pages or so but had some (silly) questions I hope you can answer. Everyone except for a few others from Canada are from down south...and hearing what you are having for dinner makes me want to take a road trip (I hate planes) and come on down for dinner...mmmmmm.....
> 
> So some varied things I am wondering are: what is a turtle supper? what is white gravy? amish butter? a catfish muldown? hushpuppies? muskmelon?
> 
> We had an organic sirloin roast, mashed potatoes, bisto gravy mmmm, roasted asparagus...don't usually do dessert except have a later snack...lately been green apples and marble cheese (it's been a pregnancy craving for me).
> 
> I love seeing the pics....I keep reading menus off to dh here and he is like...ohhh you are making me hungry!!!
> 
> Can someone post a really good cornbread recipe? Mmmm, thank you!


I'm not very far south. I can drive to Canada in a couple of hours. A long ways from BC though. 

I'll try to answer a few of your questions. White gravy is a pan gravy often made by adding flour to pan drippings to make a roux then adding milk and seasonings (I like a lot of black pepper) and stirring until thickened. 
Hush puppies are sort of a fritter made by frying dollops of a cornmeal batter. Very tasty when well made.
Muskmelon is pretty much the same thing as cantaloupe.

Your dinner sounds delicious. What is bisto gravy?


----------



## Murray in ME

We had chili-cheese dogs.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Night before last we had leftover grilled chicken with rice and salad. Last night was leftover grilled beer brats with fries and salad. We will probably grill out tonight (not sure what) since it's supposed to start raining tomorrow.


----------



## emandeli

Thanks for the answers! LOL. 

Oh Bisto gravy is just gravy with that added boxed powder gravy stuff called Bisto...instead of flour or cornstarch...it has the thickener in it but a little extra seasoning. You can also cheat by not using pan drippings and such to make it but we did last night and it was soooo yummy... it was a really dark gravy. MMm, I think I will have some leftovers for lunch!


----------



## Shepherd

Emandeli - I can't answer all your questions but white gravey usually means it's made with milk from pan drippings and flour... then seasoned to taste. Whereas a brown gravy is made from pan drippings, meat broth and cornstarch (usually clear gravey), then seasoned to taste.

The purpose of the thread is to help us come up with something 'new' for our meals because we all get kind of brain dead after cooking meal after meal... it helps to peruse this to come up with ideas. 

Last night was clean out the frig - leftovers. Tonight we will have a sirloin tip roast which is slow cooking in the oven now. I haven't decided yet if I'll make mashed potatoes and gravey to go with it or if I'll make homemade noodles with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Ol Tex

Big ol' greasy elbow-dripper double cheeseburger w/ extra onions and jalapenos and fries. Gotta shock my heart with one of these every so often to keep it runnin' smooth.
John


----------



## Ashlee

tonight is pizza from dh's work. (he's the brewer at a local brewpub/restaurant...LOVE their food)

tomorrow is chicken noodle soup with carrots, celery, corn. DH made it for us when I was sick yesterday. :kiss: 

i think enchilada casserole on friday.


----------



## Cindy in NY

This is the last night before the rain (possibly snow) comes so we're grilling out again. Italian sausage patties and hotdogs.


----------



## farmwoman59

Leftover beanie weanies that hubby made with onions sauteed in butter and smokie links - delicious! Oh and we ate it over buttered toast.


----------



## soulsurvivor

emandeli said:


> So some varied things I am wondering are: what is a turtle supper? what is white gravy? amish butter? a catfish muldown? hushpuppies? muskmelon?
> 
> 
> Can someone post a really good cornbread recipe? Mmmm, thank you!


emandeli, I'll attempt to answer some of these questions too. The turtle suppers here in central Ky are held by the men of this community. The turtles are caught, cleaned, and steamed. Sometimes they fry the turtle meat. It's always served with lots of big pots of other foods and they serve upwards of 60 to 80 people at these suppers that are usually held around election time. They also have fish fries, same principle as above, only using fresh fish they've caught out of the local farm ponds and lakes.

amish butter - I buy it by the pound or in bulk at a local grocery here. It's a rich sweet butter made by the Amish that live in the next county over from us. 

I'm not familiar with a catfish muldown, but we do catch and fry catfish along with hushpuppies. Here's my basic recipe for hushpuppies:
1 1/2 cups cornmeal
1/2 cup self-rising flour
1 teaspoon salt
1 medium onion finely chopped
2 eggs
1 cup buttermilk
dash of hot sauce
3 to 4 cups vegetable oil
Combine cornmeal, flour, salt and onions. Whisk together egg, milk, and hot sauce. Stir into cornmeal mix. Heat 2 to 3 inches oil in skillet. Drop batter into oil by tablespoon. Fry until golden brown on all sides. Remove and drain on paper towels and serve hot.


----------



## Shepherd

Change our meal to french dips instead. We have a missing dog so I had to make a fast supper. 

French dips are just thinly sliced beef roast on french bread or baguettes, mozz cheese melted over and then a bowl of beef broth to dip them into while eating.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had a delicious homemade chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Pepples

Corn bread recipe
3 cups corn meal (course )
1 cup flour, 1 1/2 cups sugar, 8 tsp.baking powder,1tsp. salt,2 large eggs,2 cups milk -sour with 1 tablespoon vinagar,1/2 cup cooking oil.
Mix dry, mix wet in another bowl. Then mix all together-not to much.
Oven 350 about 1/2 hour or when top is brown.

When someone gave me this recipe, I had to call her and ask about the 8 tsp. baking powder. she said you need this much. I was thinking that was way to much.
I might have to make this today.
Enjoy!


----------



## CherieOH

I made meatloaf yesterday and will serve cold meatloaf sandwiches for dinner today. I've made macaroni salad to go with it. Think I'll spend the rest of the day enjoying the great outdoors. It's a gorgeous sunny day here today with temps in the mid sixties.


----------



## thebaker

For supper lastnight we had was pineapple chicken stir-fry with pineapple upside down cake coolwhip on top.

For supper tonight not 100% sure yet but think it will be cheeseburgers with onion rings. With milkshakes.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH made salmon croquettes. He used Ritz crackers, diced onion, mashed potatoes, and egg to mix into the salmon before frying. Those were the best tasting salmon croquettes I've ever had. He also made barbeque beans and those were delicious. He put some Sweet Baby Ray's Barbeque sauce in them. I'm really teasing my gout issues to flare up on me, but this meal was worth the risk.


----------



## Ozark-Dew

Galumpki

nothing else was necessary
it has been drizzly and dreary outside and the galumpki just really helped to get the chill out of the old bones.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Ozark-Dew said:


> Galumpki
> 
> nothing else was necessary
> it has been drizzly and dreary outside and the galumpki just really helped to get the chill out of the old bones.


I have to ask. What is galumpki?


----------



## Cindy in NY

soulsurvivor said:


> I have to ask. What is galumpki?



Polish/Slovak dish - combine hamburger with cooked rice, chopped onion, and seasoning. Roll in cabbage leaves. Put in casserole dish, cover with tomato sauce and bake. MIL makes these. DH eats the insides and leaves the cabbage behind!

We're having tuna cakes for dinner with salad. Not sure if I'm going to make potato pancakes or black bean salad (or both) to go with it. Making Onion Rye right now.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Cindy in NY said:


> Polish/Slovak dish - combine hamburger with cooked rice, chopped onion, and seasoning. Roll in cabbage leaves. Put in casserole dish, cover with tomato sauce and bake.


Thanks for the information. This is a dish we sometimes make but we call it stuffed cabbage rolls. 

Our evening meal is to finish off the leftovers and to use anything left over from that to freeze into small dinners.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had tacos last night.


----------



## IMContrary

Tonight roast chicken, pierogies and steamed carrots. For dessert some fresh strawberries. I may make a lemon roast chicken. Rub the chicken well with a cut lemon and then stuff as many lemon halves inside the chicken as you can stuff in it. Then roast as usual. When making sauce or gravy, squeeze the lemons from inside the chicken into the pan drippings for a nice lemon flavored sauce.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Lunch: Greek lemon chicken and rice soup and fried rice. Dinner: "kinda" venison stroganoff over ww homemade noodles, stir fried cabbage and mushrooms and apple cake for desert. I'll post on tightwad tips why and how I made these.


----------



## aftermidnite

Last night was Sweet and Spicy Chicken and Rice ..(my own recipe)
Today SO is making Corned Beef Burgers ..
I bought a hunk of corned beef and had it ground coarse to make burgers ..if it goes well I will be buying a couple more and have them done the same and put in the freezer..


----------



## aftermidnite

The corned beef burgers are fantastic ...
will be returning to Sav a Lot and get at least 2 more and maybe 3 and have them ground for burgers and put them in the freezer ..

SO is planning on making corned beef patty melts with some it using grilled onions and swiss sheese and thousand island dressing and a good rye bread ...
the price will go down after Wednesday so I may wait until Thursday (the butcher who is willing to do this for me only works Tuesday and Thursday )


----------



## thebaker

Tonight fried catfish nuggets, coleslaw with fried taters. :bouncy:


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled New York strip steak, honey mustard dipping sauce, pasta/broccoli salad with cherry tomatoes, and garlic bread sticks. Cherry pie and vanilla ice cream for dessert. No special reason for this out of our ordinary meal other than to celebrate life. :icecream:


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tried a new recipe last night - Polynesian Sausage Supper. Kielbasa with peppers, onions, and pineapple over rice. DH said the recipe was a keeper!!


----------



## grannybones

Pork roast with mushroom gravy, sour cream mashed potatoes, green beans, sweet white corn, peach cobbler and vanilla ice cream and homemade oatmeal wheat sourdough bread. The pork was home butchered last week, potatoes, green beans, corn and peaches we raised and canned. Homemade sourdough starter. Love that home cookin' !!


----------



## michelleIL

pork based green chili stew


----------



## SiegmundFarm

Stuffed peppers with lamb.


----------



## Shenandoah

Spaghetti with cheesy garlic toast.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had roasted salmon, garlic and cheese grits and spinach.


----------



## emandeli

grannybones said:


> Pork roast with mushroom gravy, sour cream mashed potatoes, green beans, sweet white corn, peach cobbler and vanilla ice cream and homemade oatmeal wheat sourdough bread. The pork was home butchered last week, potatoes, green beans, corn and peaches we raised and canned. Homemade sourdough starter. Love that home cookin' !!



YUM, I'm coming over! LOL. Sounds super delicious.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We had polish sausage and sauerkraut, mashed potatoes, and fried apples.


----------



## Shepherd

Our grill died last year and we just got it replaced so... we grilled steaks and baked potatoes.

Tonight will be hamburgers I think.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was grilled chicken breasts, squash cassrole and roasted potatoes and onions.


----------



## Shepherd

Last night was grilled burgers, hot dogs and french fries. Not sure yet what I'll thaw out for supper tonight. It's been awhile since we've had fish or seafood... might have to do something about that.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was a quick grilled steak and salad with a baked potato. We got home late and just fixed the quickest meal we could. Tonight is pinto bean soup with cornbread and probably will grill some pork loin to go with it.


----------



## Zipporah

Grilled Fish,brown rice,green bean,ice tea and sugar free cookies


----------



## hmsteader71

Reuben Casserole, holiday potatoes, scottish shortbread, irish tea cake, pistacchio cake, lime sherbet punch.


----------



## Elffriend

corned beef, cabbage and potatoes


----------



## Kmac15

corned beef, carrots, cabbage and potatoes. Butterscotch pudding for dessert.

PS, almost forgot and dilly cheese beer bread LOL


----------



## thebaker

For supper here is sawmill gravy,biscuits with fresh chicken eggs. MMMMM good.. :happy:


----------



## toni48

Corned Beef, cabbage and potatoes.


----------



## Guest

green salad. beans and rice with avocado on top, was going to make a green dessert but didnt get to it, its not irish but DH pointed it out it was all green! so no dessert needed.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I picked some kale in the garden and made a "green" salad with onions, feta cheese and toasted bread. Drizzled a little olive oil and seasonings on it and was pretty tasty. DH grilled his steak and had a baked potato with it. Tonight is leftovers heat and reheat.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was leftover steak from the grill with hash brown casserole and salad. Tonight is tuna salad subs with black bean salad.


----------



## CherieOH

I made corn chowder a few days ago and we had fried bologna sandwiches with them two days in a row. Today dh grilled burgers outside (first time this season) and I made macaroni salad. We invited our neighbor over and she brought donuts for dessert.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had slow roasted pork shoulder and leftover garlic mashed potatoes and blue cheese slaw.


----------



## CherieOH

Murray in ME said:


> We had slow roasted pork shoulder and leftover garlic mashed potatoes and blue cheese slaw.


Oh, Murray, you're killing me. That sounds delicious! I love pork. 

I just made some beefy mushroom gravy to pour over our leftover burgers, heated up some frozen peas and frozen mashed potatoes and called it dinner.


----------



## House faerie

What's blue cheese slaw?


----------



## emandeli

What is sawmill gravy?

What are holiday potatoes and Reuben Casserole?

That corned beef and cabbage sounds so yummy to me. Same with the grilled fish...mmm....


----------



## soulsurvivor

We made grilled pizza tonight and reheated the very last of the leftovers to go with it. Also made up a big pitcher of iced tea and that tasted better than anything. Had peach cobbler for dessert.


----------



## Murray in ME

House faerie said:


> What's blue cheese slaw?


It's just homemade cole slaw with blue cheese, a little Dijon mustard and a little sherry vinegar mixed into the dressing.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers tonight.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night we had shish-kabobs on the grill (sliced kielbasa with potatoes, onions, and bell peppers with a basting sauce of BBQ sauce, steak sauce, and horseradish) with rice and salad. The weather is turning here starting today so we'll probably have leftovers for dinner - no more grilling out for a while!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Drizzley rainy day so no grilling outside. 
Having fried tuna cakes, baked beans and coleslaw. More tea and peach cobbler to round out a good tummy-filling meal.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Sandwiches, fruit and crackers. Sunday suppers are usually light around here.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had sausage gravy and biscuits.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Last night was roast turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, asparagus. Tonight will be broiled trout served with grated daikon radish, egg drop soup, seaweed salad, asparagus Japanese-style, and rice.


----------



## hmsteader71

Holiday potatoes my friend made were mashed potatoes with cream cheese and sour cream and onions mixed in, they were very good. Here's the recipe for the Reuben Casserole:

1 cup sour cream 1 med. onion (dice)
1 lg. can sour kraut
Mix. Put in a greased 9x13 baking dish.

1 can corned beef
Crumble on top of casserole.
Bake covered at 350 for 20 minutes.

8 slices rye bread (cube) 1/2 cup butter (melted)
Toss bread cubes in butter. When first mixture is done, top with:
1 1/2 cup Swiss cheese (I used slices) bread cubes (last)
Bake uncovered until lightly toasted.

As for tonight, I am not sure what we are having yet. I have some kielbasa laid out but don't know what to fix it in.


----------



## Shepherd

Thursday we had fried chicken and potato wedges, Friday shishkabobs from chicken and leftover steak, Saturday we went out to eat for supper and Sunday I made a late breakfast for 'brunch', then grilled hamburgers and hot dogs for supper.

I got deer steaks and ground deer meat out to thaw today, so I suspect we'll have deer steaks for supper tonight. Not sure yet about tomorrow.


----------



## farmwoman59

Tonight we had dumplings made with leftover turkey stock and homemade biscuit dough. The family were almost to the point of licking their bowls. Dessert is Pioneer Woman's Prune Spice Cake.


----------



## wannabefarmwife

Corned beef, carrots and potatoes tonight. I got a bunch of them on sale right after St. Paddy's day! $4 per slab of beef  Love it!


----------



## amyd

Meatloaf, roasted potato chunks (russet/sweet potatoes) green beans, crescent rolls, tossed salad, mixed fruit


----------



## Cathy

Roast chicken breast, sprouted barley pilaf, roasted carrot,brussel sprouts and beets.


----------



## Kmac15

Roasted chicken breast here as well (great minds think alike) with roasted rutabaga, carrots, and red skin potatoes.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti and leftover pork shoulder.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was meatloaf, gravy and mashed potatoes, fried apples, and cornbread. Dessert was banana pudding.


----------



## nwbound

i made chicken cordon blue and stuffing last night and wow was it good i found it on one of my fav blogs

http://www.homesteadblogger.com/HSBFrontPorch/156516/


----------



## amyd

I'm grilling burgers and hot dogs tonight. I splurged on some Nathan's hot dogs Saturday.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Raining and cold here today so having Beef Soup with Rivels. I'm also making Texas Moppin' Rolls and we'll have salad as always.


----------



## mamajohnson

Cindy in NY said:


> Raining and cold here today so having Beef Soup with Rivels. I'm also making Texas Moppin' Rolls and we'll have salad as always.


Hmmmm how come I don't know what kind of rolls those are and I have been in Texas all my life and your in NY??
Care to share? 
I'm still pondering what to have tonight...looking for ideas!


----------



## hmsteader71

We are having fried potatoes, beans and cornbread tonight.


----------



## Cindy in NY

mamajohnson said:


> Hmmmm how come I don't know what kind of rolls those are and I have been in Texas all my life and your in NY??
> Care to share?
> I'm still pondering what to have tonight...looking for ideas!


To confuse things even more, the recipe comes from a monk!!  These rolls have pepper jack and cheddar cheese in them along with chopped onion. I have the recipe for making them by hand or using a bread machine. Let me know which one (or both) that you want and I'll type it out.


----------



## Lydia

Last night, we had home made turkey soup in the crock pot and I whipped up a pan of corn bread to go with it. Yum!

Tonight, I'll be making grilled tuna and cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Left over soup, pulled a loaf of bred out of the freezer and tossed in the oven to warm and topped with garlic butter. DH is out of town and I'm "dieing" from allergies so this I what the kids are stuck with....maybe I'll cook (or one of them will) tomorrow.

Last night was baked spaghetti - allergies have had me for a week now...I'm running out of 5 minute meals!


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak, baked potatoes and spinach.


----------



## Shepherd

I made 'ital sausage' from ground venison last night, grilled patties with it, covered with mozz cheese and then topped the sandwiches off with pizza sauce... a favorite.

Since there's about 1/3rd of a pound left, I will probably cook that up to make homemade pizza for supper.


----------



## stef

Fried chicken. 
Quick bean salad. 
Probably a Pepsi. 


stef


----------



## BlueberryChick

Chinese take out


----------



## mountainlaurel

I can't think about supper. So I told my dd to make it. She is making a tossed salad with fried scrapple, scrambled eggs and cinnamon toast and apple sauce with a chocolate pudding pie she made earlier today. My arm hurts so bad from running the tiller, that it affects my stomach and I don't feel like eating. I hate tendenitis


----------



## aftermidnite

Shrimp Tacos ...a new weakness ..love that sauce they put on it ..Told SO I just know he can make them better but he isnt up to doing a lot of experimenting with cooking ..His health isnt getting any better 
He had smoked sausage and cabbage ..I wil have that tomorrow for lunch ...


----------



## Murray in ME

We had country style pork ribs with barbecue sauce, rice and broccoli.


----------



## Cindy in NY

I think we're going to have tacos tonight. I have some leftover rice that I'll add a can of Rotel tomatoes to to go along with them.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Salad and baked potatoes with FRESH chives!!!! I may splurge and cook up a bit of bacon to go with it....but SHHHHH don't tell the kids or that's all I'll hear about or the next 2 hours! Bacon is an extremely rear treat here - we never buy it, and I just found some in the freezer.


----------



## Ol Tex

Big ol' elbow drippin' Reuben sandwiches with hot garlic dill pickle spears and a glass of O'Doule's. My belly's gonna be super happy. :bouncy:
John


----------



## Murray in ME

Ol Tex said:


> Big ol' elbow drippin' Reuben sandwiches with hot garlic dill pickle spears and a glass of O'Doule's. My belly's gonna be super happy. :bouncy:
> John


That sounds really good. I love a good reuben and haven't had one in a long time.

We had sausage, egg and cheese sandwiches.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night I broke off my veggie diet and made pizza sandwiches. These are a lot like what Subway sells as a meatball hoagie, but better. I make them by adding Italian seasoning and garlic and onion powder to hamburger and frying them into small patties. Then drain off the grease and add pizza sauce to the skillet poured over the patties. Heated the sauce and patties and then put these while still hot onto big subway buns and sprinkled shredded mozzarella cheese on the meat and sauce. Also had oven fries.


----------



## Janossy

Vegetarian bean burritos, sliced tomatoes and mixed fruit salad. Choc. kisses for dessert.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

We had fresh strawberry and banana short cake for lunch! Of course whip cream was needed to be sure the kids have enough calories to help clean up this house once their school work is done (an to keep warm - house is down to 57 degrees....where did this snow come from!!?? I want my 60's back)


----------



## cheapskate

Chicken Tetrazzini, fresh asparagoose, homemade wheat bread.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Trying two new recipes tonight - Black Bean Burgers and Chilies Rellenos Casserole. Was just going to do one but when DH heard about them, he wanted both!


----------



## highlandview

Salmon, baked potato with homemade sour cream, vegetable medley


----------



## Janossy

Dirty southern potato and egg salad, sliced tomatoes with a vinaigrette dressing and oreos dipped in milk for dessert.


----------



## ajaxlucy

A carload of college kids dropped by around dinnertime, so I gave them lamb burgers and fried potatoes and turkey vegetable soup. They ate every scrap of food, so I cooked up a bunch of brats, too. Good thing DH and I grabbed a bite before it was all devoured. Incredible how quickly everything disappeared!


----------



## soulsurvivor

I coated 2 chicken breasts in egg and bread crumbs and fried them a few minutes on each side in olive oil in a skillet. Then I put all the ingredients I had used for the pizza subs last night in a pot and heated and stirred and then poured over the chicken in a baking dish. I cooked them on 350 for about a half hour, then put shredded mozarella on top and broiled about a minute. Think I'll call it cheap pizza chick. DH and I both really liked it. Served it with steamed broccoli and canned peaches.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had chicken and gravy over biscuits and carrots.


----------



## Shepherd

We had pizza boats last night - fast and easy.


----------



## soulsurvivor

While the sun's still shining, DH grilled steak. Later he's going to use fresh mushrooms to make a saute to go on top of his steak. I'm going to put mine on toasted sourdough bread and spread it with honey mustard and sliced onion. Also have a good selection of kale and romaine lettuce to make a fresh salad to go with our meal. Now I'm really hungry. Hurry up supper!

And we're going to watch the NCAA games tonight and cheer for Ky. I made some chocolate chip cookies to munch during the game. 

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## NickieL

Wild greens and wild onions in an omelet, with potatoes on the side  Probably some kind of canned fruit too.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Spaghetti, green beans, and cookies for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Barbequed Stew Beef with Southwestern Bean Salad, green salad, and jello with strawberries.


----------



## NickieL

fried catfish (I caught it!) homemade potato chips, spinach greens.


----------



## Shepherd

BBQ'd chicken steam cooked on the grill in foil, baked potatoes and... I haven't decided yet on the veggie.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Rainy Sunday here and we didn't grill today. Maybe tomorrow will be nicer weather. DH made fried tuna cakes, mashed potatoes, and baked beans. I fixed baked apples with cinnamon and butter. It was a good indoor meal.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti and steamed broccoli.


----------



## Elffriend

Tonight is the first night of Passover, so it's a huge, festive meal:
wine or grape juice, chopped liver w/matzah crackers, gefilte fish w/horseradish, chicken soup w/matzah balls, turkey, charoset (chopped apples and walnuts), broccoli and a store bought kosher for Passover cake.


----------



## elliemaeg

we are having steamed asparagus, cabbage, carrots, pinto beans and ham and cornbread. YUM!!!!!!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is pinto bean soup, cornbread, grilled polish sausage and onions. Dessert is kiwi and watermelon.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had roasted pork loin, garlic and cheese grits and spinach.


----------



## CherieOH

I baked a big ole ham and glazed it with mustard and brown sugar, then made some garden goulash and biscuits and cut up a canteloupe for dinner today. We finished off the banana bread for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Fixed a skillet of potatoes and onions to go with the leftovers. Also made a small peach cobbler for dessert.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers.


----------



## thebaker

Here will be fixing tenderized steaks, homemade gravy to add on mashed pototes and green beans. Drinks not sure yet.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was chili dogs and oven fries. Also ate the rest of the peach cobbler with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak, baked potatoes and carrots.


----------



## CherieOH

We fried ham, eggs and potatoes for our dinner today.


----------



## Mulish

Rabbit on a bed of taters and carrots, topped with bacon in in the solar oven, and I am headed to the greenhouse to gather some leafbeet. Fudge pecan pie for afters.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Chicken on the grill, leftover bean salad, and green salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Incredible weather with high of 80 today, so it was grilled pork chops and a squash/potato/onion grill pack for supper. Also made a banana pudding with a meringue topping. Yum!


----------



## Murray in ME

We had pork chops, rice and corn.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was grilled steak, Italian noodles, and garlic rolls.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was a heat up the leftovers night along with a baked macaroni casserole and a fresh salad. Today was fixing double batches of homemade potato salad and fruit salad to serve tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had roasted salmon, rice and asparagus.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Left overs from yesterdays cook out at FIL's. He lives alone and doesn't "do" left overs. So we can home with 8 cheeseburgers - cooked to perfection over a fire! Left over salad bar (my contribution to the cook out) and rice should do it (or I might make hamburger buns - as we currently have no bread in the house, I really need to bake some up!!)


----------



## Shepherd

DH brought fried chicken home for supper from the deli, since he had to stop at the store for Pepsi. I got to pay bills and take care of some other business.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was grilled cheeseburgers topped with fried onions and honey mustard. Also heated up the leftover baked macaroni.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Beautiful warm day but far too windy to grill outside. Rather than heat up the house I fixed a crockpot of Italian meatballs and we had meatball sub sandwiches with a salad and iced tea to drink.


----------



## hmsteader71

Monday night we had spaghetti and garlic bread, last night we had homemade Bob Evans homestyle meatloaf, corn, green bean casserole, biscuits. I know this is a lot of red meat but I need to use up the hamburger that's in my fridge. 
So tonight is going to be tator tot casserole, onion pie, and brownie peanut butter cups for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight is leftover Easter food - kielbasa & pagash. Along with salad and leftover potato salad.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

We have our 4H wrap up tonight. My cooking class kids are making dinner for 50 or so people: appetizers of veggies & dip and fruit salad, spaghetti with meat sauce, caesar salad, and cake for dessert. They're cooking, serving and cleaning up, all on their own.

I'm so proud of them. These are 11 to 14 yo's, and they've done brilliantly!


----------



## Old John

Grilled Brats & sauerkraut, baked beans, and zucchini bread for dessert.
I love Brats!


----------



## upnorthlady

Homemade noodles with ham, home canned green beans, homemade canned sauerkraut, homemade 7-grain bread, and for dessert - honey oatmeal cookies (with OUR honey!) Can you tell I like homemade stuff??


----------



## Guest

whatever daddy makes , mommy is sick probably spaghetti


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was meatloaf, mashed potatoes, peas, and cornbread. Dessert was apple pie.


----------



## CherieOH

We had breaded pork chops with applesauce, home fries and a tossed salad, then enjoyed huge Macadamia Nut cookies from Sam's Club for dessert.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had roasted chicken, rice and blue cheese slaw.


----------



## Janossy

Homemade Hungarian goulash and spetzle.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was tuna casserole and a salad. Apple pie again for dessert.


----------



## glazed

I made homemade chicken-n-dumplings with fresh green beans.


----------



## Hisgoodgirl

Tonight my eldest made sausage meatballs and her own sauce for meatball sandwiches and baked potatoes. She is a dutiful daughter keeping house when I am ill.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had slaw dogs using blue cheese slaw. We also had some onion rings. Best hot dogs I've had in a long time.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night we had pierogies, kielbasa and the last of the pagash. Will the Easter food never end?? 

Tonight I think I'm going to try a new Mexican chicken casserole recipe.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was homemade pizza and a salad. Tonight is grilled steak, baked sweet potatoes and a salad. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## CherieOH

Tonight we're going to have a combination game night and birthday party for my son, who will be 41 tomorrow. Boy does that date me, huh? We're supplying the pizzas and dd is supplying the cake. I guess my diet is on hold...again.


----------



## toni48

Pork Teriayiki tenderloin, grilled shrimp, potatoes and pork and beans.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti, grilled kielbasa and grilled zucchini with mustard vinaigrette.


----------



## Janossy

Murray in ME said:


> We had spaghetti, grilled kielbasa and grilled zucchini with mustard vinaigrette.
> 
> ]


Looks so good. We grilled out too. Veggie burgers and potatoe salad fresh from the garden. It was wonderful.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Tonight is salmon, brussels sprouts, and wheatberry salad. It was so nice to be able to go out to the garden to pick fresh parsley and mint for the salad. Maybe I'll make apple crisp for dessert. I have one jar left of the apple pie filling I canned last fall.


----------



## NickieL

fettucini alfredo with chicken and fresh asparagus mixed in and homemade garlic bread, blueberry herbal sun tea.


----------



## chickenmommy

Last night was chips and guacomole and later a bowl of raisin bran. 

I know, the two really don't go together. 

Tonight I'm cooking. Kalbi-Jim (Korean beef short ribs) some sticky rice, kim-chee, and some stir fried veggies. Oh and definitely some toasted nori to make little bite size packages of goodness. 

Probably some fruit long after making pigs of ourselves on dinner.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Had grilled cheeseburgers with sliced onion and tomato, grilled veggie pack with onion, squash and red potatoes, and dessert was apple cake with caramel icing.


----------



## Murray in ME

NickieL said:


> fettucini alfredo with chicken and fresh asparagus mixed in and homemade garlic bread, blueberry herbal sun tea.


That sounds delicious.


----------



## NickieL

Murray in ME said:


> That sounds delicious.


It was LOL but gave me heartburn in the night LOL! i usually don't eat such a rich dish but its one of my husband's favortie and since he made it through the honey-do list plus more yesterday he deserved it


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night I grilled burgers and hot Italian sausage. Along with bruchetta on some old toasted bread, orange slices, and salad.


----------



## HappyYooper

homemade creamy, cheesy, hammy, YUMMY broccoli soup :clap: I'm eating right now being very careful not to drip any on my keyboard!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Tuna casserole, green beans, iced tea and ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Leftover Italian sausage with German potato salad and green salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was a late supper for us due to working outside as long as possible. Had spaghetti and meatballs, garlic bread and a salad.


----------



## NickieL

I didn't cook today and I'm sorry I didn't. I got cought up playing in the yard before work so I had to get something from the work caffeteria. I ate one of thier burgers and have had a tummy ache ever since


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight we are having royal round steak, mashed potatoes and gravy, leftover baked beans and zucchini bread. Tea or koolaid to drink.


----------



## beaglebiz

we are having two racks of pork ribs DH smoked, baked sweet potatoes with butter and a touch of maple sugar, swiss chard and asparagus (steamed)


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Indian Tacos:
INDIAN FRY BREAD 

3 c. flour
1 tbsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1 c. warm water

Combine flour, baking powder and salt in a large mixing bowl. Add warm water in small amounts and knead dough until soft but not sticky. Sometimes more flour or water will be needed. Cover bowl and let stand for about 15 minutes. Pull off large egg sized ball of dough and roll out into round about 1/4" thick. Punch hole in center of each round piercing several times with fork to allow dough to puff.
In a heavy skillet fry (deep fry) rounds in lard or other shortening until bubbles appear on dough, turn over and fry on other side until golden.

INDIAN TACO is made by covering the fry bread with layers of fried hamburger meat, shredded lettuce, cheddar cheese, chopped onions and diced tomatoes. Cover the top with red or green chili sauce according to taste.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Taco salad, black bean salsa, iced tea, and Girl Scout Thin Mints for dessert.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

We were lucky we even ate! I was SO not in the mood. Re-heated 2 qts of chili and finished the last loaf of bread.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was another late supper heat and eat meal of chili dogs, oven fries, and a salad. Apple cake again for dessert.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak, roasted baby potatoes and spinach.


----------



## Cindy in NY

A late night eating here as well! Leftover kielbasa with home canned horseradish, leftover German potato salad, green salad, and a cheese quesadilla.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Squeezing all we can from the daylight working hours, so another late supper of reheated pinto bean soup with chowchow and cornbread. Dessert was sliced mushmelon.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Got rained out late this afternoon but were rewarded with a beautiful rainbow and supper at almost our normal time. Tonight we had bacon and tomato on toast with lettuce and mayo and a skillet of fried apples to go with it. Very tasty.


----------



## Janossy

Fresh strawberry shortcakes with homemade whip cream. It was so good!!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Janossy said:


> Fresh strawberry shortcakes with homemade whip cream. It was so good!!


Oh my goodness! That sounds so good right now!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Late again but cooler weather is moving in and rushing to get seeds in the ground. Tonight, ?, last night we had a KFC chicken box. Just ok and not as good as homemade.


----------



## thebaker

Nothing special just some TacoBell tonight.


----------



## ajaxlucy

I pulled the wrong package out of the freezer yesterday, so we had rack of lamb last night. Served it with roasted potatoes and broccoli. Pineapple upside down cake (gift from a neighbor) for dessert.

Tonight we're going over to a friend's house, so I'm not cooking. I think sushi is on the menu.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was Spicy Beans and Sausage in the crockpot with cheddar bay biscuits, salad, and jello with strawberries. Tonight was leftovers of the same. Tomorrow night is covered dish supper at church. I've already made the sauce for crockpot lasagna to take.


----------



## TSYORK

Teriyaki BBQ Chicken
Mashed Potatoes
Broccoli Casserole

A big no no, but after working out in the yard all day, a bowl of ice cream with caramel sauce!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Had a crockpot of beef roast, gravy, potatoes, carrots and onions waiting for us tonight. House smelled good and hot food hit the spot.


----------



## TSYORK

MB Farm said:


> Now _that_ sounds delicious!


You are correct, it was! lol


----------



## Ozark-Dew

blt roll ups

just a blt rolled in a tortilla shell using what's on hand: crumbled bacon sliced grape tomatoes romaine lettuce over top of a tortilla spread with chive cream cheese.
green salad to accompany.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Rain off and on today and cooler. Had kraut and polish sausage with fried apples. Made a lemon creme pie on a graham cracker crust for dessert.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Tonight was simple: grilled chicken, green beans and sourdough bread. Brownies (from scratch - SO much better then a box and just as fast) for snack.


----------



## thebaker

BLT for supper then for our dessert was homemade old Kentucky lemon pound cake with fresh cut strawberries some cool whip on top.


----------



## thebaker

Grilled Cheeseburgers with everything on them, onion rings nice cold coke an confetti cake ice cream. 

Fixing to try a recipe for homemade bread. :clap:


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Tonight will likely be a drive-thru. Tomorrow, on the other hand, will be what we were supposed to have tonight. Fried Potatoes with ham bits and fresh green beans!!


----------



## hippygirl

Pork chops, fried taters & onions, and green beans, and, if I get my tail in gear, homemade buttermilk biscuits.

Yes, we're having fat and cholesterol.


----------



## CherieOH

Breaded pork chops and potatoes with country gravy, buttered carrots and applesauce today. I made pumpkin gobs yesterday, so we had some of those today as well.


----------



## thebaker

Grilled chicken breast sandwich, onion rings and cold drinks. Short for tonight. 
Thinking tomorrow for supper a simple salad.


----------



## hippygirl

hippygirl said:


> Pork chops, fried taters & onions, and green beans, and, if I get my tail in gear, homemade buttermilk biscuits.
> 
> Yes, we're having fat and cholesterol.


OK, so it was pork chops, mashed potatoes, peas & corn, and white bread.

What can I say...I was tired!


----------



## Murray in ME

Today was mom's birthday so I cooked her a nice dinner. We had roast beef, tomato salad, mashed potato gratin with green chilies and cheddar, rice with mushrooms and parmesan, sauteed green beans with olives and parmesan and strawberry tartlets for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night we had grilled steak and a squash/potato/onion grill pack, and a salad.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Thursday was Black Bean Soup. Friday was Cowboy Beans and Baked Potatoes in the crock pot. Last night was hotdogs and Italian Sausage patties on the grill. Not sure about tonight. May be leftovers.


----------



## bloogrssgrl

Spaghetti dinner at the church! I just stopped by to drop off a cake and cupcakes as my dessert contribution - it smelled amazing!


----------



## sgl42

last night was smoked salmon spread (cream cheese, smoked salmon, green onion, a little lemon juice and tabasco sauce), on home-made sourdough bread. 
--sgl


----------



## Kringees Mom

BBQ Hot dogs, (saurkraut for me and chili for hubby) Potato salad (made yesterday with my own eggs and homemade pickles!!) Handful of green peas (out of the garden, the first of many more!!)


----------



## thebaker

stew-beef loaded stir-fry with cold coke.


----------



## CherieOH

I got creative with a bunch of leftovers today. I sliced some leftover steak very thinly and put that on top of some leftover garlic toast, topped it with salsa and shredded hot pepper cheese, then broiled it a couple of minutes in the toaster oven. We loved it!


----------



## Ravenlost

Venison steaks with gravy, mashed potatoes, lima beans and biscuits. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti and green beans.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was fried tuna cakes on hoagie bun with lettuce, onion and tomato. Also had baked beans. Banana pudding for dessert.


----------



## Mickey

soulsurvivor, could you post your recipe for the fried tuna cakes?
Thank you.
Mickey


----------



## thebaker

Spaghetti with Stew Beef, whole honey wheat garlic bread with mozzarella cheese on top of the spaghetti and something to drink. 

For supper tonight will be a nice garden salad. :happy:


----------



## soulsurvivor

Mickey said:


> soulsurvivor, could you post your recipe for the fried tuna cakes?
> Thank you.
> Mickey


Hi Mickey and thanks for asking. This is DH's recipe and he doesn't measure anything. I'll get as close as I can to the actual amounts though.

3 stalks celery, finely diced
1/2 small onion, finely diced
2 tablespoons unsalted butter

Saute the onion and celery in the butter and allow to cool before adding to the following:
3/4 cup leftover mashed potatoes
3 eggs, slighty beaten
3 tablespoons honey mustard
Stir and mix the above in a large mixing bowl until well incorporated. Then add the following:

6 cans of 5 oz water packed tuna, drained well. DH says to press the water out and don't just drain the tuna. 
1 roll/sleeve of Ritz crackers, finely crushed
Mix into potato mixture until evenly distributed but don't overmix.

Using a large skillet, heat a 1/2 inch of canola oil over medium heat until hot but not smoking. In the meantime, using a sheet of wax paper on the countertop, patty out 9 to 10 tuna cakes and lay on the wax paper. If the cakes are too wet add more crackers; if the cakes are too dry add more egg. You want the patties to form a nice thick burger shape. When the oil is hot carefully place half of the tuna cakes into the hot oil and fry until golden brown on both sides. Repeat for the remaining tuna cakes. Remove from skillet and drain the tuna cakes on paper towels. 

We eat these hot or cold and actually like them better as a cold sandwich. DH has been taking these in his lunchbox for work. We wrap the tuna cakes in paper towels and place into a ziploc and keep them in the fridge for up to a week. Another thing to know is that we don't use added salt so you might want to add salt to your taste.


----------



## Mickey

Thanks for posting that soulsurvivor I look forward to trying it.
Mickey


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Lunch today was worth mentioning!

I found a recipe for spinach croquettes in a cookbook I was going through. Need a quick lunch plan and I had everything on hand we gave it a shot. My kids LOVE it as do I. We usually only eat spinach fresh or in pasta sauce, but this was good.


2# of fresh spinach cooked down then chopped (I used about 1 1/4 cups of frozen - remember I want quick)
1/2 c whole wheat bread crumbs (I used 1 cup)
1 small onion, chopped
1 egg, beaten (I'm going to try 2 next time...they fell apart a bit most likely because I upped the bread crumbs)
1/2 t thyme
dash of nutmeg (or 2 or 3)
oil for cooking

I added 1/2 c Parmesan cheese
salt and pepper

Mix up, make into patties and saute in the oil till light brown.


----------



## thebaker

For supper tonight will be oyster salad with sardines including some Ritz crackers. Not sure what to drink since having oysters.. For desert going to have a old fashion KY lemon pound cake with fresh cut strawberries on top.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night we had grilled polish sausage and heated up leftovers of grilled potato/squash/onion pack, and baked beans. Also had a mixed greens salad with cherry tomatoes and vinegar dressing.


----------



## 3ravens

Must have been fish cake night! I had spinach/potato/fish cakes myself! (Heavy on the spinach) A bit bland, next time I'll add some diced sauteed onion, I think. Got a pot of tater soup in the crockpot for tomorrow.


----------



## thebaker

Got soup beans on in the crock-pot cooking slowly and later will make some buttermilk cornbread.


----------



## Michael W. Smith

The other night, I was hungry for spaghetti casserole and made it. It was gone by the next night, so I'll have to make it again.

Quick, easy, and something different!

BAKED SPAGHETTI CASSEROLE

1 Pound spaghetti
1 Pound beef
1 Onion - chopped
1/2 Green Pepper - chopped
1 teaspoon Garlic
1 teaspoon Basil
1/2 teaspoon Oregano
1/2 teaspoon Salt
1/2 teaspoon Pepper
1 10 ounce can Cream of Mushroom Soup
1 10 ounce can Tomato Soup
1/2 cup Milk
1 cup Water
2 cups Shredded Cheddar Cheese

Prepare spaghetti according to directions. Drain well.

In a large skillet, add beef, onion, green pepper, & garlic. Brown until pink is gone out of beef.

In a large bowl, mix together the meat mixture with the soups, milk, water, seasonings, & spaghetti. (It will look juicy and you'll think "What did I do wrong?" It will be fine!)

Spray a 9 X 13 glass dish with Pam and spread mixture into dish.

Top with shredded cheese.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Bake in oven 25 -35 minutes or until cheese is golden brown.


----------



## soulsurvivor

mmm, getting really hungry reading all these good recipes/ideas for supper. I've got steak marinating in the fridge and if the wind lays down enough, we'll be grilling tonight. Going to have stuffed baked potatoes with it and a mixed greens salad again. 

ok, I'm off to fix me an egg salad sandwich. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Murray in ME

Michael W. Smith said:


> The other night, I was hungry for spaghetti casserole and made it. It was gone by the next night, so I'll have to make it again.
> 
> Quick, easy, and something different!
> 
> BAKED SPAGHETTI CASSEROLE
> 
> 1 Pound spaghetti
> 1 Pound beef
> 1 Onion - chopped
> 1/2 Green Pepper - chopped
> 1 teaspoon Garlic
> 1 teaspoon Basil
> 1/2 teaspoon Oregano
> 1/2 teaspoon Salt
> 1/2 teaspoon Pepper
> 1 10 ounce can Cream of Mushroom Soup
> 1 10 ounce can Tomato Soup
> 1/2 cup Milk
> 1 cup Water
> 2 cups Shredded Cheddar Cheese
> 
> Prepare spaghetti according to directions. Drain well.
> 
> In a large skillet, add beef, onion, green pepper, & garlic. Brown until pink is gone out of beef.
> 
> In a large bowl, mix together the meat mixture with the soups, milk, water, seasonings, & spaghetti. (It will look juicy and you'll think "What did I do wrong?" It will be fine!)
> 
> Spray a 9 X 13 glass dish with Pam and spread mixture into dish.
> 
> Top with shredded cheese.
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
> 
> Bake in oven 25 -35 minutes or until cheese is golden brown.



That sounds good. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Ozark-Dew

salmon burgers (with finely diced celery and onions in them and garlic egg seasoned bread crumbs lemon juice) on homemade burger buns

side of mac/cheese

cali mix veggies


----------



## NickieL

I had the first spinach salad of the year from the garden today


----------



## rightathome

Salmon croquettes, rice with pasture butter, salad. 

I used leaf celery from the garden in the croquettes, this stuff is really good!


----------



## thebaker

Tonight a big supper. Fixing fried catfish, homemade coleslaw,hush puppies, tartar sauce and baked potatoes. To drink is kool aid for the kids an us adults tea,water or some type of cola. Brownies to eat.


----------



## Murray in ME

thebaker said:


> Tonight a big supper. Fixing fried catfish, homemade coleslaw,hush puppies, tartar sauce and baked potatoes. To drink is kool aid for the kids an us adults tea,water or some type of cola. Brownies to eat.


That sounds delicious.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Watching Derby at home this year and eating BBQ on a bun with baked potato skins and coleslaw.


----------



## ChickadeeL

Roast chickens (2).

Pork roast with bbq sauce on buns.

Romaine salads with homemade dressing.

Freezer garden corn.

Apple crisp. 

(trying to clean out the freezers in anticipation of filling them all up again with this years harvest)


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Canned green beans, yesterday and one jar didn't seal. So I warmed that up and made strawberry shortcake to go with it.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

soulsurvivor said:


> Watching Derby at home this year and eating BBQ on a bun with baked potato skins and coleslaw.


Yum! I need to pencil that one into the menu.


----------



## Carol from Upto

Tossed salad with a can of tuna, my fall back plan. My BF was going to take me to the Outback but he had to change plans due to his kids needing him so I am saving a few calories for next time!


----------



## Murray in ME

We had some really good fish sandwiches with some pan fried haddock.


----------



## thebaker

Salads tonight since got rough weather on the way..


----------



## soulsurvivor

BBQ babyback ribs cooking in the oven due to the total rain washout we're having here in central Ky. We're recorded 7 inches of rain with more on the way. Also having mashed potatoes and a salad to go with the ribs.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and stay safe!


----------



## soulsurvivor

We had Heat and Eat Layered Leftovers. My bowl had crumbled cornbread on the bottom, then a layer of mashed potatoes, then a layer of baked beans, and topped with a layer of kraut and grated cheddar cheese. Heat until cheese melts and eat. DH's leftover bowl had mashed potatoes on the bottom, a layer of baked beans, and topped with leftover BBQ pork. It was a fun way to attack the leftovers and tasted really good too.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We had company over the weekend so Saturday night we had crockpot lasagna with garlic bread and salad and lemon chess pie for dessert. Sunday lunch we cooked hamburgers and hotdogs on the grill and had potato salad, black bean salad, leftover green salad and chips. DH and I are still eating leftovers but the pie is gone!! :grumble:


----------



## Guest

Turkey, Turkey and more Turkey, we made 2 Turkeys for 1st Communion this weekend, and have a bunch left over, we also have Green Salad, Jello Salad, Cheese Tray, and one last piece of Cake. Tonight is Leftover Smorgasboard... if its in the fridge Eat IT!


----------



## thebaker

Oven baked ham, green bean casserole with fried dried onions on top, garden fresh sweet potato casserole with lightly brown marshmallows on top. For drinks is called Naked Juice. 

For desert is banana split ice cream with fresh roasted Spanish peanuts on top of ice cream. Now that mmmm good.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night for Layered Leftovers. Tonight had fried hotdogs on bottom layer, then a layer of mashed potatoes, then a layer of fried onions, and topped with a melted cheese sauce. Tasted much better than it sounds.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Turkey Enchilada Casserole - I'll do that one again!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is going to be choice of grilled cheeseburgers or hotdogs. Expecting the grands to drop by tonight. And I've got a cold cauliflower salad in the fridge. And if I get real industrious, I'm baking an apple pie this afternoon to have with the last of the vanilla icecream. 

Have a great day everyone and enjoy your food. :icecream:


----------



## thebaker

Grilled chicken breast with garden salad. Drinks cold water with ice.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was spaghetti and meat sauce with green salad and garlic bread. Leftover apple pie for dessert.

Tonight is grilled steak, roasted corn on the cob, cheesy potatoes, and a green salad with red wine vinegar dressing.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Aldi's had their burrito size tortillas on sale so last night I used my forms and made taco salad shells. Was thinking about leftovers tonight but really have a taste for pizza - delivered!!


----------



## thebaker

No idea here since it's 92 with a watch box not far from us.


----------



## chrisnev

MMM Everything sounds sooo good!! Last nite I made GAZINTA soup.. Everything in the fridge gazinta the soup!!! It was deelish! Tonite it is just hubby and me so we are having tilapia and salad...


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti and coleslaw.


----------



## thebaker

For supper tonight is shrimp lo-main,white rice an hong kong orange chicken with strawberry lemonade. :clap:


----------



## Lolly-Dolly

we made homemade chicken strips and mashed potatoes and gravy and Peas


----------



## soulsurvivor

We had pork chops, mashed potatoes, corn salad, and yeast rolls. Dessert was chocolate cake with vanilla icecream.


----------



## thebaker

Grilled chicken sandwich with fried taters with garlic an onions. For dessert icecream with Spanish roasted nuts.


----------



## Marilyn

Decided to use some of those beef short ribs that came with our 1/2 beef last summer. found a recipe online that worked very well - especially like the horseradish sauce. We had them with mashed potatoes & gravy, as well as some fresh broccoli. 

I've had some sort of a flu/cold thing for a couple of days. Today was the first time I felt like cooking - and I really felt like some real food. This was a good selection


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH and I broke from our regular diet menu and had grilled thin-sliced flank steak on a hoagie bun with melted swiss and sliced red onion. Also had strawberry milkshakes. Probably the reason I can't sleep, but it was well worth it. Very tasty.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Beef soup with rivels and salad.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Ribs steamed in the oven then finished on the grill with veggies.


----------



## Mickey

Soulsurvivor, 
Could you post or pm me your recipe for cauliflower salad?
Thank you,
Mickey


----------



## thebaker

Our Little Farm said:


> Ribs steamed in the oven then finished on the grill with veggies.



Oh my that sounds really good. Haven't had ribs in a while guess soon have to fix some too. 

For us we had just a plain garden salad with homemade croÃ»tons with honey salad dressing.


----------



## Janossy

Pork chops slow cooked with our peach jam and homemade hamburg relish mixed in. Served diced on a fresh bed of mixed greens and then tossed with extra juices in the pan. Threw in a little tofu and diced tomatoes. A warm salad.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had cheeseburgers.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Mickey said:


> Soulsurvivor,
> Could you post or pm me your recipe for cauliflower salad?
> Thank you,
> Mickey


I will be glad to share the recipe. I've been having problems getting into the HT forum the past few days, so sorry for the delay in answering.

Cauliflower Salad

6 cups of cauliflower florets, core removed
3 tomatoes chopped
1 cup thin sliced green onions
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1/2 cup chopped pimentos
1/2 cup mayonnaise
12 bacon strips, cooked and crumbled (I only use Wrights bacon from Krogers)

In a large bowl combine the cauliflower, tomatoes, onions, cheese and pimentos. Add mayonnaise and toss to coat. Cover and refrigerate for at least an hour and just before serving sprinkle with the bacon. Any leftovers keep covered in fridge.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We are having left overs.
Left over ribs, potatoes, veggies, lasagna and some fresh corn on the cob and salad.

Some freshly made bread to go with it all for anyone that is still hungry.


----------



## thebaker

We're having BLT tonight with OJ. The bread for our BLT is whole wheat not white.


----------



## VA Susan

Leftover pizza last night with asparagus. 

Tonight I made an asparagus quiche topped with bacon, some potato-asparagus soup, and a spinach salad. Then I made some Blueberry muffins. Tomorrow will be a rerun.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti, fresh asparagus and garlic bread.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We did the decorate your pizza dough tonight. DH had bits of meat loaf, bacon, and cheese on his. I did a onion, peppers, and cheese on mine. Also had apple pie and ice cream for dessert. And iced tea to drink. First iced tea I've made since back last fall. Really hit the spot too.


----------



## CherieOH

I baked chicken breasts and scalloped potatoes and had key lime cake for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilling weather and we're having BBQ chicken and roasted veggies from the grill. Also will have the leftover apple pie and iced tea to drink again.


----------



## thebaker

Had oven baked chicken nuggets with honey and fried garden taters. Then had some cold cold ice cream.


----------



## thebaker

For supper we had beef liver with onions plus mashed potatoes to go with them.

Now trying to figure out what to have for a snack.


----------



## Tiempo

Tonight is slow cooked herbed chuck roast, garlic sauteed rustic arugula (I have a LOT of arugula in the garden!) and spicy roast potatoes.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was babyback ribs fixed in the oven along with mashed potatoes, baked beans and baked cornbread muffins. Dessert was a cup of mixed fruit and vanilla wafers.


----------



## Murray in ME

We're having pork chops, garlic and cheese grits and spinach tonight.


----------



## Our Little Farm

I made a turkey and vegetable soup from left over turkey pieces vacuum sealed and frozen at Christmas.

I also made some whole wheat bread to go with it.

Everyone is full and happy.


----------



## thebaker

French toast with kyro syrup,sausage and orange juice. 

Later going to fix a strawberry shortcake thanks to mother getting me some more strawberries.. 

Gone to eat an watch storms to come in,,


----------



## Gregg Alexander

Fresh turp greens with pot licker, cornbread, maters, boiled okra, creamed corn, sweet tea.


----------



## Murray in ME

Our Little Farm said:


> I made a turkey and vegetable soup from left over turkey pieces vacuum sealed and frozen at Christmas.
> 
> I also made some whole wheat bread to go with it.
> 
> Everyone is full and happy.


That sounds really good. Especially the fresh bread.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Rainy and cool today so had kraut and polish sausage in the crockpot. Also had mashed potatoes and baked beans. Dessert was whole baked apples with cinnamon butter.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Still cool and showery here yesterday and warm comfort food was the need so had meatloaf and gravy with mashed potatoes and yeast rolls. Might get a speck of sun before the day is finished here, so I've got a flank steak marinating in the fridge, hopefully for the grill tonight. That and leftovers will be enough.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Jambalaya and apple-rhubarb pie


----------



## Cindy in NY

Spicy Sausage & Beans in the crockpot with salad. If I get ambitious, I might make biscuits!


----------



## Our Little Farm

Not sure yet, came here for some inspiration. I'd be happy with a salad with pickled beets, sharp cheese, pickles and a slice of bread, but need to do more than that as my DH has arrived home.

Maybe a steak on the grill?


----------



## Murray in ME

Our Little Farm said:


> Not sure yet, came here for some inspiration. I'd be happy with a salad with pickled beets, sharp cheese, pickles and a slice of bread, but need to do more than that as my DH has arrived home.
> 
> Maybe a steak on the grill?



Steak on the grill is rarely a bad thing.


----------



## thebaker

Tonight for supper we're having buttermilk biscuits, sausage and gravy with orange juice to drink. I did cheat on making the biscuits this time I used a restaurant buttermilk biscuit mix. :gaptooth:


----------



## soulsurvivor

Trying a new recipe for us tonight - stirfry. I have some leftover flank steak that is sliced thin and using that with some noodles, peppers, onions, and broccoli to hopefully have something edible when finished. Also baked a white cake this morning and having fresh strawberries and whipped cream for dessert.


----------



## thebaker

I'm so tried from work but going to have fried catfish, onion rings, coleslaw and rolls to eat. For snack later Reeses' Blizzard... Then off to bed.. 

Soulsurvivor your meal sounds wonderful. May you enjoy it dearly..


----------



## Murray in ME

We had haddock sandwiches.


----------



## dezingg

Beef stew; using whatever was on hand, diced up potatoes, carrots, yellow crook neck squash, mexican grey squash, summer squash, tomatoes and garlic. Tossed green salad.


----------



## Cindy in NY

I'll be having chicken and biscuits at church tonight. We do seatings at 5 and 6:30 and then the help (me!) gets to eat about 8. I'll bring leftovers home to DH but he won't get them until about 9:30.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Thanks thebaker, but the stirfry wasn't as good as I'd hoped. We ate it anyway. It's still rainy off and on so I fixed some sloppy joe mix to have on onion buns tonight. Also boiling up some frozen corn of the cob to go with it. Dessert more of same as last night and that is good stuff.


----------



## hengal

Chuck roast and vegetables in the crockpot w/crusty bread.


----------



## sssarawolf

We had egg salad sandwiches.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Late supper tonight and had grilled steak and scrambled eggs with toast.


----------



## thebaker

Fixing tonight for supper is turkey with loads of vegetables, brown gravy and corn on cob... For sweeten it will be fresh strawberries..


----------



## NickieL

rice n beans


----------



## BlueberryChick

Scrambled eggs and hash browns.


----------



## Tiempo

Chicken quesadillas, guacamole and salsa.


----------



## wanda1950

Husband had a big catch of bream & shellcrackers so we had them deep fried with hush puppies, fried potatoes & corn on the cob.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled cheeseburgers with red onion slices and lettuce. Baked apple pie with vanilla icecream for dessert.


----------



## thebaker

Tonight had Pizza Casserole which was great...


----------



## NickieL

had an apple and some crackers. Not too hungry but felt I should eat something since I skipped oatmeal this morning.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH was sick last night and today with a stomach bug, so not much cooking going on here. Chicken soup and crackers or chicken broth and bread has been about it. I did a reheat on leftovers for myself last 2 nights.


----------



## NamasteMama

We had buffalo sloppy joes, corn, and applesauce. I had mine with out the bun, the kids had theirs on a whole wheat bun.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had seared scallops, fries and blue cheese slaw.


----------



## thebaker

soulsurvivor said:


> DH was sick last night and today with a stomach bug, so not much cooking going on here. Chicken soup and crackers or chicken broth and bread has been about it. I did a reheat on leftovers for myself last 2 nights.


Hope your DH gets well soon. So sorry to hear you've got sickness in family. 

Here just had leftovers...


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night I did steak on the grill with corn-on-the cob and salad. Watermelon for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH went back to work today and feels some better, but still on the mend. I made baked chicken breast, mashed potatoes, and cooked some carrots in a bit of butter.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Anyone use Sweet Baby Ray's barbeque sauce? Really good tasting stuff there. Had barbeque baby back ribs fixed in an oven bag, mashed potatoes, and baked beans. Dessert was a banana pudding with whipped topping.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Monday night supper was grilled hot dogs with chili sauce, potato chips, and coleslaw. Dessert was homemade chocolate chip cookes and vanilla icecream.


----------



## Cindy in NY

soulsurvivor said:


> Anyone use Sweet Baby Ray's barbeque sauce? Really good tasting stuff there.



This is DH's new fav!!

Last night we grilled hamburgers and hotdogs and had potato salad, green salad and corn-on-the-cob. This corn was not very good and most went into the trash. Still eating watermelon and have another one in the basement. Tonight will be leftovers and I might make some black bean salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH has golf league tonight so just me for supper. I made myself a grilled chicken salad. And later I'm stuffing my mouth with some more chocolate chip cookies and icecream.


----------



## fetch33

Chicken and noodles with lots of garlic and herbs from the garden.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Baked ziti made with homemade, homegrown tomato sauce with zuchini and salad with lemon/olive oil dressing


----------



## Ohio dreamer

BBQ Chicken Pizza and salad


----------



## Janossy

Tonight we ate left overs from our cook out yesterday. Homemade pasta salad, Fresh from the garden cucumber salad, WW rolls, fresh picked strawberries and fried chicken. All the hamburgers and hot dogs were gone so had to fry some chicken for tonight. It was good and fast.


----------



## NickieL

grilled cheese and a pickle  oh and lots and lots of fresh strawberries from the garden.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had pork chops, baked potatoes and spinach.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Hot and humid with a promise of storms later so I've got a crockpot of kraut and polish sausage ready. Will serve with mashed potatoes and baked beans and a tossed salad. Dessert is pineapple upside down cake.


----------



## meanwhile

Watermelon! They were on sale and we got two and I ate almost a whole melon......so no more food for me tonight!


----------



## Cindy in NY

The day old bread store had bargains for Memorial Day so tonight we had tuna salad on sub rolls ($.69!) with black bean salad, leftover potato salad, and green salad.


----------



## nwbound

Fried Catfish, Scalloped potatos, hush puppies. it sure was good, my kids came back 3 times


----------



## Murray in ME

I had scrambled eggs and toast.


----------



## mamita

last night was fried chicken, baked potatoes, corn, & watermelon. (we've also been eating tons of watermelon. confirmed melon addicts here)  today it's just me, so probably just a chicken breast sandwich & watermelon. already had the leftover fried chicken for breakfast..hahaha...YUM!


----------



## Janossy

So very hot and humid here , so did a cold dinner last night. Fruit salad BB (in season) mixed with banana, kiwi, tangerines, strawberries (also in season), diced apples mixed with homemade whipped cream. Fresh strawberry jam and butter sandwiches on homemade WW bread. Kids loved it!!


----------



## CherieOH

We had breaded pork chops with Ranch sauce along with homefries and applesauce yesterday. More of the same today.


----------



## JuliaAnn

I'm so tired of trying to figure out what to make for dinner. If I leave it to dh, everything gets fried and that's hard on me because I had my gall bladder out last year.

Guess I'll make baked ziti with Ragu because it doesn't give us heartburn. Half Italian sausage and half deer burger to cut down on the fat just a tiny bit. 

I'd like to make a cobbler too, maybe apple or peach.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Tomato Sauce with zucchini over ravioli. Fresh rolls. Salad.


----------



## nwbound

Goobliegook. Now I know I didn't spell that right but its hamburger meat and mac n cheese thrown together, kids love it.


----------



## wanda1950

We had pot roast with potatoes & gravy. Green peas. Yellow cake with chocolate glaze for desert.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Pad Thai with venison, brocolli from the garden. Melon for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I was beginning to get anxious, but I finally found my favorite thread on page 5. We celebrated our grandsons' first birthday on Sunday with a huge meal and gave him a small birthday cake as his very own, which he ate entirely by himself. The child is a chunk and is going to be 6 foot tall before he's 5. 

Tonight is grilled chicken breasts with a veggie grill pak of potatoes and onions. Also having a salad with red cherry tomatoes and a basil/olive oil dressing. Dessert is strawberry shortcake with whipped cream.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Frijoles Ranchos with meat (see link), verdolagas (but with swiss chard instead of purslane because wouldn't you know it now that I'm looking for that particular weed, I can't find it!) leftover brocolli stir fry, leftover purple hull peas with chow chow and verdo

http://chanfles.com/comida/frijoles_rancheros/index.html

http://chanfles.com/comida/verdolagas/index.html

spicy night in Mama's house


----------



## Murray in ME

It was cold and rainy today so we made a pot of chicken soup and some biscuits.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Late afternoon storms predicted here, so today is the day that I clean that fridge/freezer and concoct some new and delicious treat from the depths of that hell. I'll try and think of it as Friday Fun. A quick glance has already informed me that leftover mashed potatoes are a key ingredient for tonight's gourmet dining pleasure.


----------



## Elffriend

We're going to be out most of the day so dinner is a crockpot full of meatloaf and potatoes. I'll microwave some frozen veggies when we get in and dinner can be on the table fast.


----------



## FarmersDaughter

Burgers and brats on the grill, creamed peas, and wilted lettuce salad. (Can you tell I've been picking peas and cutting lettuce in the garden this morning?)


----------



## mamita

hubby wanted hot sausage, and I have some homemade from a neighbor that smells delish. (in the crock pot with the fixens) me..not loving that idea...so probably just a grilled chicken breast. corn-on-the-cob and watermelon.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

I have no idea! I'm thinking pasta with zucchini and oil sauce, but then again I need to go to the store for whip-cream....maybe I'll get a roasted chicken. I know fresh strawberry pie is for snack!


----------



## amyd

If it's not raining, grilled chicken. If it's raining, I'll bake it. Green Beans, and maybe some pasta for a side.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We stacked two cords of wood and I can barely lift my arm now so we are ordering in pizza! I will make salad and I have jello with strawberries and blueberries already made.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We ate an early supper and had grilled pork loin and a cheese cauliflower casserole. Dessert was a fresh peach cobbler. yum yum.


----------



## NickieL




----------



## soulsurvivor

That's a really cute rabbit NickieL. Was that your supper?

We're facing some of the hottest most humid weather yet, and cooking is a "no no" here. We had hot dogs on the grill along with a salad and a big glass of iced tea. Watermelon for dessert. Yea, grandkids were here and that's what they wanted.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Hot enough to fry eggs on the concrete, but instead grilling steak and having a potato/onion/tomato grill pak, and iced tea. Dessert is vanilla icecream with fresh strawberries.


----------



## Tiempo

I have a nice big chuck roast in the crockpot. I'll serve it with spicy roast potatoes and garlic sauteed greens (spinach, rustic arugula, rapini and chard)


----------



## bluefish

We're having a southwest style hash, topped with homemade cheese and fresh lambsquarters sauteed with bacon and homemade tortillas.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is golf league for DH, so I'm making myself the coldest supper I can find. That's looking like icecream and iced tea. I think the heat index is close to a 100 today.


----------



## Melissa

We just ate and we had homemade chicken and noodles, a big salad, and melon. I cooked it all myself- much better than hospital food!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

WW homemade pizza made with homegrown, roasted: tomatoes, peppers, zucchini, yellow squash and basil.


----------



## wanda1950

Tried a new casserole from one of my church ladies cookbooks--ham & potatoes with a cheese sauce topped with crumbs. It was good & used up my tag ends of ham. Squash & green beans from the garden & also some broccoli (not from the garden--I don't think we'll have any it's already way too hot here)


----------



## Cindy in NY

It was after 8:00 before we came inside to eat so we had grilled pepperoni and cheese sandwiches, a can of Goya black bean soup, and salad.


----------



## jwal10

Venison, marinated, stir fried with onions, pod peas and celery, add 1 cup water and corn starch to thicken, 1/2 a red bell pepper, 1/2 a green bell pepper, cook 3 mins. Add tomatoes cut into thin wedges, cook 1 min. serve over rice....James


----------



## soulsurvivor

Touch cooler and less humid today. I made a meatloaf, mashed potatoes and gravy, and fried apples.


----------



## Kringees Mom

BBQ beef sandwiches served open faced (used left over roast beef), tomato and cuke salad from the garden, corn on the cob from the garden.. I love eating my own veggies!!


----------



## whatrset

Too hot to cook. Opened some home canned venison stew. yummy.


----------



## NickieL

soulsurvivor said:


> That's a really cute rabbit NickieL. Was that your supper?
> 
> We're facing some of the hottest most humid weather yet, and cooking is a "no no" here. We had hot dogs on the grill along with a salad and a big glass of iced tea. Watermelon for dessert. Yea, grandkids were here and that's what they wanted.


Thats the sucker who likes my sunflowers LOL
I'm very tempted to have him for my supper


----------



## hippygirl

We had beans and rice, sliced tomatoes, raw onion, cornbread, and iced tea.

mmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night we had oven browned chicken (didn't realise that I hadn't dredged it in flour until it was half done!) with salad and tried a new recipe for a bean and pasta casserole. For dessert, I had made Toll House cookies using white chocolate chips and craisins!! YUMMY!! Tonight will be leftovers with fruit salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

The forecast is for hot and humid into next week so I'm looking for meal ideas that don't involve a lot of cooking time. 

Tonight is a slice of country ham cooked in the skillet and making redeye gravy. Having scrambled eggs cooked with red peppers and onion, and toasted sourdough bread. I pile the ham and eggs on top of the bread and pour some gravy on it and that's good stuff for the taste buds but not for the arteries.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Elk and brocolli stir fry with a side of squash casserole.


----------



## Tiempo

Indian food tonight mmmmmmmm


----------



## ArkansasLady

tonight is grilled ribs (country style) new potatoes, fried squash, corn on the cob, mac and cheese for the boy child who dont eat, squash, corn or new potatoes. And fresh sliced maters...

I didnt grow any of it, my mom did most of it. Except the corn..bought it from the produce guy...it is Arkansas grown though...and it looks yummy


----------



## Nomad

I made chicken thighs on the grill which turned out better than usual. Had baked potato and wax beans with it. I even went overboard and had a vanilla ice cream cone for dessert.


Nomad


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is grilled marinated pork chops, corn on the cob, grilled pak of potatoes,onions and squash, and a salad. Iced tea to drink and a cold frozen cheesecake with sliced strawberries. 

Our heat index is at a 100 today.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had seared beef heart with garlic scape pesto and pasta with garlic scape pesto, olives and feta.


----------



## michiganfarmer

liver and onions yesterday. burgers saturday. prolly burgers tonight


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken curry over rice with fresh sliced tomatoes and cucumbers.


----------



## sewsilly

Pinto beans, greenbeans from the garden and homemade mac & cheese, cornbread.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Cooked double duty today, feeding us (of course) but taking a meal to another family as well.....so I did an easy one. Lasagna and a corn medley (a cold salad with peas, corn, onions, red pepper, etc with a vinegar slaw sauce drizzled over).


----------



## Elffriend

Crustless spinach and mushroom quiche with pear wedges.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Heat index over a 100 today and trying to stay cool. Made a crockpot of sausage and kraut and a pot of mashed potatoes. Iced tea and frozen cheesecake with fresh blueberries on top.


----------



## tarbe

Venison sausage, noodles and peas.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Heat index at a 105 today. DH has golf league tonight so just me for supper. I'm having a green salad with sliced tomatoes and onions and a baked potato fixed in the microwave. Iced tea to drink. Vanilla ice cream with strawberries for later.


----------



## sheeplady

Chicken pot pie, with fresh leeks and carrots from my garden.Homemade pie crust. .............


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Stir Fry. Nothing better then fresh snow peas from the garden in a stir fry!!


----------



## vicker

My supper last nite carried me today as leftovers for lunch. I'm not really hungry ( been gnoshing on carrots). I've got brown rice and cranberry beans simmering, seperatly. Luunch tomorrow is beans and rice, then country ham fried rice tommorow pm. 
God is good


----------



## toni48

Salmon, broccoli, sliced tomato with sf white chocolate pudding and sf cool whip. Yum!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Cooling off today so will grill tonight. Having bbq chicken, corn on the cob, tomatoes, and yellow squash all from the grill.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Straightened out the freezer a bit so I going to make some chicken salad with raisins and craisins and ham salad for dinner. Also will have salad and corn-on-the-cob.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Yummy, have some fresh bluegill to fry tonight along with hushpuppies, coleslaw and baked beans. Iced tea to drink and vanilla icecream for dessert.


----------



## mamita

my hubby wanted a big meatball sub, so I was making meatballs at 6 AM. not exactly what I wanted, but it'll still be good. have onions, garlic, green pepper strips in the crockpot, and I will add the pre-baked meatballs soon along with some homemade marinara. thick slices of provolone on big homemade buns. watermelon (of course!) and if hub wants some, I also made macaroni salad. 

I kind of just feel like tuna. lol so that's probably what I'll have.


----------



## ACountryMomma

Tonight is the last night home for my kids, heading to Nana's for 2 weeks :Bawling: So I had them each pick a favorite meal to have this week. My daughter picked a recipe she created called Burrito Slice (had that Wed) tonight my son chose to have Manicotti Alfredo.

It's gonna be a quiet two weeks with no happy little voices and hugs and kisses goodnight.


----------



## amyd

I have a beef roast in the crockpot, it makes the most delicious gravy. With it we'll have mashed potatoes, green beans, tossed salad, cottage cheese, sliced peaches, Tea, lemonade or water to drink.


----------



## soulsurvivor

The grandkids are coming to visit late this afternoon and we're having cheeseburgers from the grill along with a pasta salad. Later there's a big cold watermelon waiting for us.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Chance of thunderstorms today, but it's been gorgeous so far. I have a meatloaf baking, and will have mashed potatoes and gravy and cooked carrots to go with it tonight. Iced tea to drink and a vanilla ice creme cone for dessert.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

salisbury steak, green beans, pinto beans, macaroni and cheese and pasta with spinach and cheese. Sliced cukes and tomatoes.


----------



## Cindy in NY

DH found a recipe in a magazine while he was getting the car's air conditioner fixed! So we had Black Bean Soup with Roasted Jalapeno Salsa for dinner. We like our other recipe for black bean soup better but will have the salsa again.


----------



## pheasantplucker

Chicken on grill with mayo, honey, and mustard sauce.
Home grown broccoli
Corn on the cob
Mashed potatoes


----------



## mamita

have a brew going in the crockpot of diced tomatoes, chicken stock, 3 cloves of diced garlic, green pepper, celery, onions, dash of worcestershire sauce, diced olives. when it cooks down, I'll add in crispy browned chicken legs & thighs. cook a bit longer. making homemade noodles, and before serving I remove chicken, add in some olive oil and fresh basil leaves. toss the sauce with the noodles, put on plate with chicken pieces on top. also corn-on-the cob. (I hate shucking corn...just thought I'd say that...lol) no particular name to this dish....except YUMMY.  mmmm...I love to smell a sauce cooking with garlic. we're in a cool pocket now, temps only going to 70, no humidity. good day for eating.


----------



## soulsurvivor

LOL, I hate shucking corn too but love fresh corn enough to do it anyway. Tonight's meal is me on my own with DH eating after his golf game with all his buddies. 

I'm open for suggestions, but it's looking like a salad and baked potato and no cooking. Yay!


----------



## pheasantplucker

venison pot roast with red potatoes, sweet onions, carrots, celery.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Grilled pork chops, mashed potatoes, cream corn, salad of cukes, tomatoes and onions, green beans, fresh rolls. Blueberry pound cake with ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Island Pork
Organic Brown Rice
Cornbread
Baked apples

I know cornbread doesn't go 'with' but I LOVE cornbread...


----------



## Tiempo

This pasta thingy that I make with chicken, garlic, saffron, olive oil, lemon, peas and Parmesan


----------



## Nomad

I had a sandwich of the left over meat loaf from last night along with a large salad. It was mighty fine.

Nomad


----------



## wanda1950

Season's first purple hull peas, fried squash, fresh corn, tomatoes & cornbread! Thought all the corn would get eaten before suppertime as my son kept passing the stove & leaving with a bite in his mouth.


----------



## ACountryMomma

Chevon in wine sauce with onions, rice, corn on the cob and french bread.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We had a late meal of hot dogs with chili and cheese on a bun, potato chips, and a vanilla milkshake. For fast food, it was pretty tasty.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Can't let this beautiful weather go to waste so we've been working outside until after dark. Had a late supper of egg omelets with fresh chopped green peppers and sliced tomato and sourdough bread toasted with cheese topping.


----------



## mamita

today it's tacos. I have a major craving for them with the works! watermelon, but that's always with dinner. (that addiction we have and all)


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Meatloaf with a ketchup/br sugar/horseradishtopping, new potatoes, yellow squash casserole, sauteed zucchini with onions and worchestire sauce, fresh cucumbers and tomatoes, purple hull peas with chow chow.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was grilled chicken barbequed, fresh corn on the cob, grilled potatoes/squash/onion, and garlic bread sticks. Iced tea to drink and hot fudge sundae for dessert.


----------



## toni48

Tonight is going to be taco's.


----------



## thequeensblessing

We've got a duck and a lamb roast cooking in the smoker as we speak! We'll have creamed new potatoes, currant sauce, and corn on the cob with them.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Another late meal of grilled cheeseburgers with onion and tomato. Iced tea to drink. Peach crisp for dessert.


----------



## toni48

Chicken on the rotissare. Green beans and new potatoes. Lemon bars and homemade rolls. Yummy....


----------



## northprairiegir

Baked chicken, 5 bean salad, brownies and homemade ice cream.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Had barbequed pork ribs, grill pak of vidalia onions and potatoes, coleslaw, and baked beans. Iced tea to drink. Peach cobbler for dessert.


----------



## Our Little Farm

DH and the children are having steaks  As a new vegetarian, I will be enjoying peppers, mushrooms, onions all grilled on skewers, corn on the cob and roasted small potatoes. I do have a veggie burger, low in fat, should I desire it.

Strawberries for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was tuna salad subs with some fresh dill from the garden with corn-on-the-cob and salad. Had sherbet with raspberries from the garden for dessert. Trying to not heat up the kitchen so will be having cocktail franks in the crockpot tonight.


----------



## hmsteader71

I think tonight will be tacos or nachos, haven't decided yet. I will be making brownies for dessert. Tea, kool-aid or water to drink.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Jerk chicken (marinating now in jerk seasonings and apple juice) ; grilled shrimp on skewers with pinappleonions and green peppers; confetti rice with zukes/yellow squash; tomatoes onions and cukes, marinated in balsamic vinegar over baby spinach. Brownies for dessert.Oh, and crab dip with crackers for starters.


----------



## pattycake

Ok, I have always loved this thread and was going to jump in at some point and make a post but not today after reading Md Tn Mama! I am too embarrassed to tell what we are having tonight. I don't know if it was the grilled shrimp or the crab dip that has intimidated me! LOL!


----------



## Murray in ME

pattycake said:


> Ok, I have always loved this thread and was going to jump in at some point and make a post but not today after reading Md Tn Mama! I am too embarrassed to tell what we are having tonight. I don't know if it was the grilled shrimp or the crab dip that has intimidated me! LOL!


Don't ever be embarrassed about something like that. I've been a chef for 20 years and I've posted several times about having things like ham sandwiches or hot dogs. In fact, it's so hot we're most likely having sandwiches again tonight.


----------



## marinemomtatt

It's Vegetarian Night for the guys so we're having Persian Eggs and Sourdough Pancakes..yum, yum!
They're trying to talk me into homecanned Tuna sandwiches and Salad, their thinking is that Tuna isn't really meat...~lol~...


----------



## Cindy in NY

pattycake said:


> Ok, I have always loved this thread and was going to jump in at some point and make a post but not today after reading Md Tn Mama! I am too embarrassed to tell what we are having tonight. I don't know if it was the grilled shrimp or the crab dip that has intimidated me! LOL!


Please don't be intimidated! Night before last we had Gorton's Beer Battered Fish Fillets on buns with fries!


----------



## hippygirl

Baked chicken, homemade mac/cheese, green beans, and homemade yeast rolls.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Cindy in NY said:


> Please don't be intimidated! Night before last we had Gorton's Beer Battered Fish Fillets on buns with fries!


Now that DOES sound good! Love Gortons beer battered fish 

We are having baked potatoes, salad and I am not sure if the kiddos are cooking baked salmon or shrimp. It's up to them.

Folk post anything on here from beans and cornbread to roasted turkey. It's a good place to come and get ideas, especially for those times when your willpower has got up and walked away and you really need some inspiration...even if it is to remember the can of tuna in the pantry! LOL

Join in, and have fun sharing with the rest of us pattycake. :dance:


----------



## Cindy in NY

Our Little Farm said:


> those times when your willpower has got up and walked away


You should ask your DH if he is familiar with the phrase "your get up and go, has got up and went"!


----------



## Our Little Farm

LOL...yes he is.

It is nice to come here and read something like 'hot dogs', 'pizza' etc once in a while when you really have no clue, or any energy to fix anything.

Then there are times, when you are out of ideas but have plenty of time, and anothers post gives you inspiration to try something new.

Love this thread.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was leftover bbq pork shredded to make sloppy joes. Also had leftover coleslaw and peach cobbler. Iced tea to drink.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had tuna sandwiches. Still to hot to cook.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We have two chickens in the rotisserie oven, one with garlic and herb butter on it, the other with cajun seasonings. One is for supper the other is for sandwiches and salads. Baking right now are some home made potato wedges, and corn on the cob. A large salad to go with it all has been washed, fresh from the garden.

Iced green mint tea to drink.

Melon for afters.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Getting a few rainshowers so didn't grill tonight. Made egg omelets with red and green peppers and cheese. Also had fried sausage and toast sandwiches.

Dessert is waiting in the freezer....frozen banana pop dipped in chocolate... :bouncy:


----------



## wanda1950

Last of the leftovers from the 4th--chili dogs, corn, baked beans.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We are having summer squash sliced and baked with mushrooms, onions and fresh garlic.
Crusty french bread, and baked flounder.


----------



## Tiempo

Making chicken pad thai tonight.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom

I grilled some cheeseburgers, throw some of my lettuce and pickles on top and made a box of generic boxed mac and cheese. If it cools off enough I may make a cobbler to use up some fruit I have.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We had grilled pork loin, grill pak of potatoes, onions and squash, and corn on the cob.


----------



## michiganfarmer

ham onion and cheese omlett


----------



## Our Little Farm

I love omlettes, especially leek and mushroom, but our hens either have chicks running around after them, or are setting on nests. We have more chicks than ever before and all raised naturally. Incubator is redundant. 

Therefore, no eggs and I just can't bring myself to buy any at the store.

Now I have a craving for an omlette. ~Argh~ LOL


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night grilled Italian sausage patties and dogs. Tonight is leftovers and I might make Southwestern Sean Salad to go with them.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I need a new oven. I'm really wanting apple pie, but have to wait until we can find a new stove/oven. I'm also wanting baked macaroni casserole. That will also have to wait. ok, we're having a crockpot meal of Italian sausage and kraut with mashed potatoes and a skillet of fried apples. That's as close to apple pie as I'm going to get and very happy to have good food.


----------



## InHisName

minestrone with the first zucchini of the year, and last years drid tomatoes. the last clove of last years garlic, too.


----------



## mamajohnson

soulsurvivor said:


> I need a new oven. I'm really wanting apple pie, but have to wait until we can find a new stove/oven. I'm also wanting baked macaroni casserole. That will also have to wait. ok, we're having a crockpot meal of Italian sausage and kraut with mashed potatoes and a skillet of fried apples. That's as close to apple pie as I'm going to get and very happy to have good food.


I have read about baking in a slow cooker. I think, but not sure that you can put a small pan or bowl upside down in the bottom of the slow cooker and put in what your baking on top of that. Might be worth experimenting with the apple pie. I do a lot of baking in my toaster oven. I got the biggest one they had, and it was only $50.


----------



## soulsurvivor

mamajohnson said:


> I have read about baking in a slow cooker. I think, but not sure that you can put a small pan or bowl upside down in the bottom of the slow cooker and put in what your baking on top of that. Might be worth experimenting with the apple pie. I do a lot of baking in my toaster oven. I got the biggest one they had, and it was only $50.


Thanks for the suggestions and that might be a way for me to get my pie. Hopefully DH and I will come to some agreement on which stove/oven we're going to buy. We're still in the bickering stage on this one. :indif:

oh, and while I'm here, we're having reheat leftovers from last night for supper tonight.


----------



## Our Little Farm

mamajohnson, we also use a toaster oven, about the same price as yours and fairly big. Saves heating up the large oven. 

Not sure what we are going to eat tonight. Possibly lemon and herb chicken, as I may get the boys to cook and that is one of their specials.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken and dumplings, okra, tomatoes and corn gumbo side dish, cucumbers if I can find them in the garden.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grands are coming by tonight so supper is their call and they want tacos. ok, I really don't do a good job of making Mexican recipes, but I'm thinking of making this meal using tortillas instead of taco shells. 

Help, I need help on this. Tell me how to make a really tasty taco supper. oh, and I need to know by noon today. :ashamed:


----------



## Our Little Farm

We ended up with chicken stir fry with veggies last night, made in the wok by my eldest. 

For lunch I am having melba toast crackers with garlic and herb goats cheese. 

Not sure about this evening, possibly tacos for the family, and I might have a stuffed portabella mushroom.


----------



## CherieOH

soulsurvivor said:


> Grands are coming by tonight so supper is their call and they want tacos. ok, I really don't do a good job of making Mexican recipes, but I'm thinking of making this meal using tortillas instead of taco shells.
> 
> Help, I need help on this. Tell me how to make a really tasty taco supper. oh, and I need to know by noon today. :ashamed:


Just bumping this up in hopes of getting you more attention. I wish I could help, but I haven't had tacos in years. When I did, I just bought the boxed kit at the grocery store and followed the directions on the box. Hopefully someone else will chime in here with some good ideas.


----------



## kandmcockrell

today for lunch, which is our big meal, we are having duck, pasta salad and baked apples. The pasta i did the night before and the duck is in a crockpot with some port and dried onion soup, and the apples are in another crockpot so they are just waiting for us to get there.

As far as the tocos go, I would brown some beef/venison with onions and add seasoning. If you have a toco seasoning use that, if not, use Cumin and hot peppers to spice it up. The Cumin gives it that smoaky flavor. 

To serve, I would put everything out and let them build their own.

Toco shells or wraps, diced tomato, shreaded cheese, salad, sour cream, salsa and anything else you may like.

I did a really food mexican soup a while back but am not home so can't lookup the recipe.


----------



## dawncagle

Corn on the cob, squash with cherry tomatoes in garlic butter sauce, green bean casserole maybe another rooster if I can bring myself to cook him!


----------



## Cindy in NY

soulsurvivor said:


> Grands are coming by tonight so supper is their call and they want tacos. ok, I really don't do a good job of making Mexican recipes, but I'm thinking of making this meal using tortillas instead of taco shells.
> 
> Help, I need help on this. Tell me how to make a really tasty taco supper. oh, and I need to know by noon today. :ashamed:


Just got home so sorry to be late with this!

Brown 3/4 - 1 lb hamburger with chopped onion and minced garlic. Drain. Add 3/4 cup water with 2 tbl chili powder, 1 tsp salt, and 1/2 tsp cumin. Bring to a boil, then reduce to a simmer for 15 minutes or until the liquid is absorbed.


----------



## KellyHill

B-B-Q Steak, Potato salad, Green salad, Strawberry Rhubarb chrisp and lemon-lime aide.


----------



## Tiempo

Taco night


----------



## soulsurvivor

Thanks for the help with the recipe. The ground beef part was what I didn't know about, and I added the onion, chopped peppers(green and red) to a bit of olive oil in the skillet and then added cumin and salt/pepper to season it. I had a packet of taco seasoning but I didn't add all of that to the ground beef. It just smelled too strong in the package. I've only had that taco seasoning package about a billion years now. It all came together and tasted ok. I put it out on the table as a build your own, with shredded cheddar, chopped tomato, shredded lettuce, and sour cream mixed with chives, and I used the regular taco shells. They ate it all, so I guess it was an ok taco meal. I'm not a good judge of spicey food because I don't like the taste of spicey. Barbeque is about as spicey as I get.


----------



## Lolly-Dolly

we had chicken and dumplings with mixed veggies in it. Used up leftover chicken and a can of pop-open biscuits. I'm trying to get over strep throat (day 2 of antibiotics) and I figured chicken soup type stuff would be about all I can handle... use up leftovers and make it easy. Luckily my foster kids(siblings aged 20 months, 3 1/2, & 7 1/2) haven't caught it, and DH is such a great "Mr. Mom" to help keep me from exposing them. They are such sweet babies and they laugh when I do the "they love my cooking" dance . We've had them since October and they like everything I've tried so far.. even veggies... makes it fun to try new things!


----------



## drypond

We had deer meatloaf, mash taters & seasoned pinto beans


----------



## ChristieAcres

We had steamed Beet Greens, Sugar Snap Peas, Rib Steak, Smoked King Salmon, and Blueberry Banana Kefir Smoothies. Normally, we have a small amount of starch... All of our veggies are coming out of our garden, too.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

pattycake said:


> Ok, I have always loved this thread and was going to jump in at some point and make a post but not today after reading Md Tn Mama! I am too embarrassed to tell what we are having tonight. I don't know if it was the grilled shrimp or the crab dip that has intimidated me! LOL!


Ha! Don't be intimidated by me!!! Normally I cannot cook like this because we don't live by the coast. I happened to be at the coast (although it still wasn't very affordable)

It's funny how many ideas I get from all of you (and I love the pictures--thanks murray esp!)

So I'm taking an idea from you and having meatloaf with ketchup/br sugar/horsradish sauce on top (leftover in freezer from two weeks ago), making mashed potatoes and oven fried okra (if enough can be picked today). Cukes and tomatoes in sour cream with dill (if I can find dill in the garden) if not, in vinaigrette with feta.


----------



## Murray in ME

Mid Tn Mama said:


> It's funny how many ideas I get from all of you (and I love the pictures--thanks murray esp!)


You're welcome. I'm glad you like them. 

We don't feel like cooking in the heat tonight so we're having tuna sandwiches.


----------



## Miz Mary

GRILLED stuffed peppers....grilled sliced turnips..... cucumber salad ....cantaloupe !


----------



## Cathy

Gnocchi with a butter sage sauce and salad.


----------



## pattycake

My first time post on the "What's for Supper" thread!!!! I have lurked for years and it is my favorite site to visit. I have so wanted to reach in and taste some of Murray's creations and have gotten many great ideas from all of you. Okay, my first post: LEFTOVERS!! We had grilled hot dogs, potato salad, baked beans, and corn on the cob. I took these things to a church potluck last night and quickly put my stuff back in the cooler after the meal so it would not ruin. So many people just leave their stuff out and let the heat and flies contaminate it. Then they throw it away! Not us, we love leftovers and hate waste!!


----------



## bernice13

I can finally post on this thread, because I finally made a meal mostly from my garden!

I put on the table: (all from the garden)
- cucumber (sliced up)
- little red potatoes (boiled)
- swiss chard (cooked with a little vinegar, because I was afraid it would be bitter from all the heat we've been having)

And for my husband I cooked a steak. (not from the garden!)

I was thrilled to sit down to a meal from the garden!


----------



## toni48

We grilled pork tenderloin, with cottage cheese, fresh cucumbers and tomatoes from the garden.


----------



## Murray in ME

pattycake said:


> I have so wanted to reach in and taste some of Murray's creations and have gotten many great ideas from all of you.


Come on over anytime.


----------



## Murray in ME

bernice13 said:


> I can finally post on this thread, because I finally made a meal mostly from my garden!
> 
> I put on the table: (all from the garden)
> - cucumber (sliced up)
> - little red potatoes (boiled)
> - swiss chard (cooked with a little vinegar, because I was afraid it would be bitter from all the heat we've been having)
> 
> And for my husband I cooked a steak. (not from the garden!)
> 
> I was thrilled to sit down to a meal from the garden!



Bernice, you can post on this thread anytime.  A lot of the time, meals I cook don't come from, or mostly from the garden. Your dinner sounds delicious.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was fried chicken, white gravy and mashed potatoes. Tonight is going to be grilled steak and veggies.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Ours was cooked by eldest daughter and was baked salmon, mashed potatoes and English peas. Ice-cream and freshly popped on the stove popcorn for afters with a good movie.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Last night was Chinese food. Tonight's dinner will be from the garden: corn on the cob, summer squash, yogurt-cucumber salad, green beans. Blueberry pie for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Still too hot to do any real cooking here so I'm opening up a jar of home canned hash. Will have that with gravy, salad, and maybe some corn fritters.


----------



## Murray in ME

Our Little Farm said:


> Ours was cooked by eldest daughter and was baked salmon, mashed potatoes and English peas. Ice-cream and freshly popped on the stove popcorn for afters with a good movie.


That sounds delicious. We'll probably end up with sandwiches again tonight.


----------



## Our Little Farm

It was Tonight we are having stuffed portabella mushrooms, and there are garlic and herb chicken sausages for anyone that wants someand plenty of salad. It's hot, so a light meal cooked on the grill.

Fresh fruit for afterwards.


----------



## Murray in ME

Our Little Farm said:


> It was Tonight we are having stuffed portabella mushrooms, and there are garlic and herb chicken sausages for anyone that wants someand plenty of salad. It's hot, so a light meal cooked on the grill.
> 
> Fresh fruit for afterwards.


That also sounds delicious. It sure beats the sandwiches we're having.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

barbecued chicken, brocolli, mashed potatoes, carrot and cuke sticks, mashed yellow squash. Lemon bars for dessert.


----------



## toni48

Pork chops and applesauce.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is crockpot meatballs served on hoagie buns. Garden salad of lettuce, radishes, onions, and peppers with a bleu cheese dressing.


----------



## Our Little Farm

How did you cook that WIHH? Did you find it, and is CF brave enough to it eat? LOL

Tonight I was spoilt with fresh pasta squares filled with spinach and ricotta/mozeralla cheese, with a wine, mushroom and garlic marinara sauce. It was delicious!

I look forward to being able to cook/help again, but am enjoying watching my hours of patience teaching my family pay off.


----------



## Quiver0f10

This is my first(maybe second?) time posting on this thread. Is it ok to post here if the food wasn't grown/raised myself?

Tonight we are having veggie pot pie and sweet tea.


----------



## mamajohnson

Wind in Her Hair said:


> tonight its broiled strobilomyces floccupus !!! :nanner: :dance:


I give up! what IS this???

For us tonight - a throw together. Had a crazy day (when mornings are crazy at 6 it goes that way!)
so, black eyes in the pot cooking now,
have some leftover rice and pork loin that will become fried rice. I will make cornbread to go with it.
A little odd and unconventional, but it will fill the bellies!


----------



## mamajohnson

Quiver0f10 said:


> This is my first(maybe second?) time posting on this thread. Is it ok to post here if the food wasn't grown/raised myself?
> 
> Tonight we are having veggie pot pie and sweet tea.


absolutely! I did not grow my rice! Or pork loin... Or black eyes.... geeze, we have not had a good garden in a couple of years. 
I always have garden envy when I read all the goodies everyone is harvesting and eating.


----------



## Murray in ME

Quiver0f10 said:


> Is it ok to post here if the food wasn't grown/raised myself?


It sure is.  I post about meals from things I didn't grow all the time.


----------



## Quiver0f10

mamajohnson said:


> absolutely! I did not grow my rice! Or pork loin... Or black eyes.... geeze, we have not had a good garden in a couple of years.
> I always have garden envy when I read all the goodies everyone is harvesting and eating.





Murray in ME said:


> It sure is.  I post about meals from things I didn't grow all the time.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Well, our garden stinks big time this year, so because of the "kindness of strangers (er relatives' gardens) we had today:

yellow squash casserole, purple hull peas with chow chow, oven fried okra, green beans--all from the gardens fresh and mashed potatoes made from store bought potatoes (probably someone's garden in ND).


----------



## Ohio dreamer

It's been a L-O-N-G day with too much to do. Hot dogs and fresh green beans was the best I could scrape together. But on the up side I got all my to do list done for today


----------



## Ohio dreamer

mamajohnson said:


> I give up! what IS this???


A mushroom - I bet WIHH found it in the woods!


----------



## mamajohnson

Oh I see! thnx Ohio Dreamer!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Here it is:

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/strobilomyces_floccopus.html

We're not having anything quite so exotic!!  Black Bean Tortilla Casserole with salad and homemade crotons.


----------



## Janossy

Just came back from a week of camping................so we did a quick dinner. Scrambled eggs (chickens didn't miss us) fresh WW toast with canned strawberry jam, canned applesauce and the last of the potaotes fried up with garlic and parsley.


----------



## Our Little Farm

That looks delicious WIHH! 

We are having shepherds pie tonight. DS11 is making it.


----------



## Murray in ME

They do look delicious WIHH.


----------



## mamajohnson

Wow! Never seen anything like that WIHH. Bet you never did in Texas either!

Tonight we are having gumbo and cornbread.


----------



## hippygirl

Wind in Her Hair said:


> these are them - "Old Man of the Woods" - sauteed in butter with garlic salt - they bruise red, then turn black when cooked - tastes like portabello or rich like juicy filet mignon. MMMMmmmm.


Understand that I ADORE mushrooms, especially grilled 'bellas, but I've often wondered what in the WORLD was going through the head of the person who FIRST thought "Hey! I just bet THAT would be good to eat!".


----------



## hippygirl

Oh! I forgot to post my menu for today...

Roast pork, "hot baked German potato salad" (first time with this recipe...will report after), english peas, homemade yeast rolls, and good ol' sweet tea.


----------



## springvalley

We just finished, Sirloin steak(Jersey) W/ grilled onions, mashed new potato`s, green beans with bacon and Italian dressing, and topped off with a glass of fresh raw milk. Yum Yum in the Tum. Can`t beat good old fashioned farm cookin.>Thanks Marc


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Oven fried chicken, peas, and bread sticks.


----------



## beaglebiz

delmonicos from our neighbors cow and roma beans from the garden...leftover sinful chocolate pie for dessert.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Tilapia Fish Tacos made with cole slaw with tomatoes topped with peach salsa. Served on freshly made Indian Fry bread. Crunchy (slaw)and satisfying on a Hot, Humid day.


----------



## mekasmom

I am making chicken and noodles, mashed potatoes, corn, homemade bread and cheese cake tonight. Too many carbs, I know, but it just sounded good.


----------



## hengal

Oven fried chicken, fresh corn on the cob and green beans. Can't get enough of sweet corn on the cob right now (yum!)


----------



## hippygirl

mekasmom said:


> I am making chicken and noodles, mashed potatoes, corn, homemade bread and cheese cake tonight. Too many carbs, I know, but it just sounded good.


Sometimes you've just gotta carb out...I know!


----------



## toni48

Baked cod, with sliced tomatoes and cucumbers. Maybe a little zucchini.


----------



## Tirzah

Mid TN Mama,

Do you have a particular recipe you use for the fish tacos? I am searching for one 


Tonight is:

~Pioneer Woman's Gingered Steak Salad
~Garlic Breadsticks
~Blueberry Crumb Pie (experimenting on my honey )


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Not really a particular recipe. Here is what I did. I put frozen tilapia in the oven and put a little italian dressing over it. while it baked I first made the dough for the Indian fry bread. It's better if after you make the dough you make it into golf ball sized balls and let it sit (rise).

While the dough was resting, I made cole slaw from cabbage, thinly sliced red onion and a little salad dressing.

Roll out the indian bread and fry in my cast iron pan with a little olive oil. Flip when puffy. I put a piece of paper towel between each to keep fresh and soak up any oil.

By that time, fish was done (you know fish is done when flakey)--chopped up. 

Put some chopped fish down the middle and topped with salsa (I used peach salsa) and top with the slaw. This makes it nice and crunchy.

Every person in the family loved it. I know we will have these often. Even the next day they were tasty.

Indian Fry Bread

1 cup ww flour
1 cup white flour
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp baking powder
1 golf ball sized dollop of crisco or other shortening.

Mix together dry ingredients. Chop in the shortening. Add enough water to make a dough (not to sticky). Roll into balls, cover with a towel for at least 15 minutes. Roll out between two pieces of wax paper. Fry lightly in oil in a cast iron pan.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

I forgot to mention today's dinner: Homemade spaghetti sauce with grated carrots in the sauce from the garden to sweeten it and add fiber. I'll add what little zuchini I have left from the garden too. Hope to get some ww bread started for garlic bread. Oh, and have some leftover slaw from yesterday. Thinking about an apple torte I saw a recipe fore. Don't know if I have the energy. I'm pooped today.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH and I finally got our new cookstove. It's a Tappan and doesn't have all the bells and whistles. It only has exactly what's needed and no more. Easy to clean and use. I'm still playing around with the oven as it's the first oven I've used that has a digital control. Since it's on and off thunderstorms today and outside grilling is a "no no", we're going to try baking/broiling homemade pizzas tonight in the new oven.


----------



## Quiver0f10

Minestrone and home made wheat bread


----------



## Our Little Farm

LOVE minestone! Sounds delicious.

We are having something made with squash.  We have more than we know what to do with!


----------



## plath

Cobb chopped salad with the leftover roasted chicken I made last night and the last of the garden lettuce until I plant the fall crop. Dessert is homemade vanilla ice cream.


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight is going to be a sausage zucchini casserole. Something new.


----------



## wanda1950

Had to use up a bunch of broccoli so I tried a new soup recipe with broccoli, potatoes & cheese. It was really good but we can't eat it often even using 2% cheese.


----------



## Tirzah

Thanks Mid TN Mama


----------



## soulsurvivor

With heat index reaching 100 and above the next few days, we're thinking of making veggie omelets on the patio using solar power. In case that doesn't turn out so good, then we're making veggie omelets inside as a quick cook type of meal. Also having sausage links and biscuits. Using a few of the biscuits for some homemade strawberry jam tasting too. yum.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Pasta's on the menu for tonight. Last few times we've done an oil, veggie and garlic sauce. Think I'd do a red sauce and grate in some zucchini. May toss a few hamburger rocks in, too.

Well, now that that's worked out....what should we do for lunch?


----------



## plath

Tonight we're having sauteed peppers, onions, zucchini and turkey sausage over egg noodles I picked up at the farmer's market (and vow to someday make).


----------



## thebaker

Tonight having chickenlivers, onions and adding diced taters in with the livers while frying an corn.. 

Getting to cooking again.. :lock1:


----------



## Quiver0f10

We are having baked potatoes with broccoli and cheese sauce & corn on the cob.


----------



## emandeli

Hamburgers on the bbq-that's it! Not too hot here but we're tired today (er...lazy?)


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Leftover spaghetti, leftover squash casserole, Homemade ww avocado/tomato pizza.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Barbequed stew beef on rolls with coleslaw and salad.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We had home made baked potato wedges, shrimp, corn on the cob, and mussles in a red wine and garlic sauce. For afters we had pear crumble.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Quiver0f10 said:


> We are having baked potatoes with broccoli and cheese sauce & corn on the cob.


Yum!


----------



## NickieL

butternut squash pasta (homemade!) yellow and orange carrots and peas (homegrown) in a garlicy(garlic was homegrown, butter was local grown) sauce, a handful of blueberries (homegrown)


----------



## Murray in ME

Our Little Farm said:


> We had home made baked potato wedges, shrimp, corn on the cob, and mussles in a red wine and garlic sauce. For afters we had pear crumble.


That sounds delicious. Especially the mussels.

We has scrambled eggs and sausage tonight.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We were supposed to have salad with it, but I had not checked the lettuce and it had bolted.  Need to plant more.


----------



## NickieL

Our Little Farm said:


> We were supposed to have salad with it, but I had not checked the lettuce and it had bolted.  Need to plant more.


i miss lettuce  haven't had much this year. Its been so hot, it was so bitter. Had to pull it. I can't find anything local either so I've jsut been stuck with cooked greens this year 

I will try to get some planted soon though, maybe the fall lettuce will be good.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Last year I started some under my squash, it did very well! If you have squash, or pole beans or something like that, it will protect it until it grows big enough to eat. I like the little gem lettuce, one meals worth.  I love lettuce and was craving it all winter. This winter I plan on planting some in a cold frame set up.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken breasts and mushrooms sauteed in a creamy wine sauce, rice with yellow squash and green zuchini, pesto pasta, tomatoes and fresh mozarella topped with pepper, olive oil and fresh basil, corn casserole (if I have the ingredients) sweet and sour vinagrette of tomatoes, cucumbers and onion. Rolls. Chocolate chess pie for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH has 2 steaks marinating in the fridge, so we're grilling tonight. Will also have yellow squash on the grill as we got some finally from our garden. This heat is kicking everything in the garden. Also had DH pick up a nice watermelon to put in the shop fridge, just in case the grandkids stop by sometime this weekend.


----------



## plath

Tonight it's stuffed mexican shells with fresh sweet corn, and hopefully homemade sourdough bread if I started the sponge in time. If not, we'll have sourdough toast in the morning.


----------



## Riverdale

Twiced baked potatoes with cheese and bacon. MMMMM!


----------



## Our Little Farm

We had sausage and bean casserole with potatoes. Strawberries and cream for afters. 

Tomorrow we will be having stuffed portablella mushrooms and crooked neck squash, not sure how that will be cooked yet, or what to cook with it. All I know is we need to use some of the pile we have!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Neighbor dropped off some corn in the shuck, so we're going to boil this tonight when the grands make their quick stop here. I know they can eat their weight in fresh corn on the cob. Also will be grilling hamburgers and having that cold watermelon for dessert.


----------



## Our Little Farm

MMMMmmmm that cold watermelon sounds heavenly right now!

I just had some garlic and herb goats cheese on a couple of flatbread crackers, and will be having some fruit in a while.

As said above tonight we will have stuffed portabella mushroooms with squash and onions.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken fajitas with leftover pasta pesto.


----------



## Ravenlost

Hubby has a nasty summer cold so I made some homemade chicken soup for him.


----------



## plath

Tonight we're having Pioneer Woman's easy Bowtie Lasagna with baked sweet corn.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We are having venison stew.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I've got a cold pasta salad in the fridge to go with the flank steak that DH is grilling tonight. Also used the over ripe bananas and made banana bread this afternoon.


----------



## soulsurvivor

And we've got left over flank steak already grilled. I'm slicing this and putting on hoagie buns with roasted green and red peppers and some mozerella cheese. Going to try out the broiler on my new stove/oven. It's raining here so will be a good night to move the cooking inside. Still have cold pasta salad and some leftover bananna bread.


----------



## highlandview

Hot dogs and fried zucchinni. Banana bread for dessert.


----------



## plath

Tonight is chicken, zucchini and mushrooms in a tomato sauce over rice. And old recipe from my mom called Chicken Milano. It's really garlicky and I love it.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Southwestern chicken soup, cole slaw, cornbread (assorted bits and pieces of leftovers)


----------



## Our Little Farm

Family had meatloaf, mashed taters and green beans, all raised/grown on the farm.
I had extra veggies instead of the meat.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Minute steak with cheese, onions and red pepper, sliced tomatoes and a quite house (kids are gone)


----------



## wanda1950

Pinto beans, Mexican cornbread & sliced tomatoes & cukes.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm getting ready to dive in here and fix supper early. I have a late doc's appt and will leave all this on the stove ready to heat and eat later. Having baked meat loaf with gravy and mashed potatoes, yeast rolls and squash casserole. I made a fresh apple pie last night and ate a slice for breakfast. yum yum good too.


----------



## Our Little Farm

soulsurvivor said:


> I'm getting ready to dive in here and fix supper early. I have a late doc's appt and will leave all this on the stove ready to heat and eat later. Having baked meat loaf with gravy and mashed potatoes, yeast rolls and squash casserole. I made a fresh apple pie last night and ate a slice for breakfast. yum yum good too.


We are having left over meatloaf and mashed taters today, along with a squash casserole.  Great minds think alike!


----------



## Cindy in NY

BLT's, Jalapeno Corn Pudding in the crockpot, and salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm addicted to this thread and get quite perplexed when I can't immediately locate it. Tonight is homemade pizzas and sloppy joe sandwiches. We've got one grand that doesn't like pizza, so the sandwich will fill him up. Also having oven baked potatoes with a cheese topping. I've made up a fresh tomato salsa to use on the pizza and as a topping for the sandwiches so we're getting in our veggies. Dessert is going to be cinnamon baked apples with vanilla icecream. I'm loving this oven and so glad to have a new one that actually works. 

If it's not raining, the grands are going to work for their supper tonight. I've got a big apple tree that needs to be picked. It's really early this year.


----------



## jbowyer01

Cindy in NY said:


> BLT's, Jalapeno Corn Pudding in the crockpot, and salad.


mmmmmm Jalapeno corn pudding sounds wonderful! Care to share the receipe pleeeeeasse.


----------



## Our Little Farm

soulsurvivor said:


> I'm addicted to this thread and get quite perplexed when I can't immediately locate it. Tonight is homemade pizzas and sloppy joe sandwiches. We've got one grand that doesn't like pizza, so the sandwich will fill him up. Also having oven baked potatoes with a cheese topping. I've made up a fresh tomato salsa to use on the pizza and as a topping for the sandwiches so we're getting in our veggies. *Dessert is going to be cinnamon baked apples with vanilla icecream.* I'm loving this oven and so glad to have a new one that actually works.
> 
> If it's not raining, the grands are going to work for their supper tonight. I've got a big apple tree that needs to be picked. It's really early this year.


YUM! I want to come!


----------



## Our Little Farm

Not sure what we are having yet. I came on here for some inspiration!

I'm really looking for a vegetarian meal for tonight. It may end up as something simple like a home made vegetable soup with home made whole wheat bread.


----------



## plath

Tonight it's BLTs with local bacon, homegrown lettuce and tomatoes and homemade buttermilk bread.


----------



## Cindy in NY

jbowyer01 said:


> mmmmmm Jalapeno corn pudding sounds wonderful! Care to share the receipe pleeeeeasse.


This recipe came from "Make It Fast, Cook It Slow". I borrowed it from the library but there are so many good recipes in it that I'm going to get a copy for myself! Tonight we're trying Smoky Refried Bean Soup.

Jalapeno Corn Pudding

cooking spray
2 tbl butter, melted
1 cup milk
2 lg eggs
1/2 tsp salt
2 tbl sugar
2 tbl flour
1 tsp baking powder
2 cups fresh or frozen corn (about 2/3's of a 12 oz bag)
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
2 tbl chopped jalapeno slices

Use 4 qt slow cooker. Spray inside crock. Add the butter, milk, eggs, salt, sugar, flour, and baking powder. Whisk together. Stir in corn, cheese, and chopped japapenos. Cover and cook on low for 3 to 5 hours. Corn pudding is done when the edges brown and begin to pull away from the sides, and the center is set. Remove the lid for 20 to 30 min when the pudding is set, and continue to cook on low to get rid of any condensation. Makes about 4 servings.

(I cooked mine about 3 1/2 hours and thought it was done but it was still a bit undercooked on the bottom. I would do about 4 hours next time.)


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Today it's crockpot curry stew: Venison, potatoes, carrots, cabbage, chard, yellow squash, yellow lentils, onions, tomatoes. Over brown rice.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Don't know yet who all is staying for supper, but have enough for everyone. I've got a big crockpot of Italian meatballs ready for the hoagie buns if they get hungry along with a pasta salad in the fridge.


----------



## plath

Tonight it's fajita style burritos (with ground turkey, sauteed onions, zucchini and green peppers).


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken pot pie with cornbread topping. Sliced carrots and cucumbers.


----------



## Itilley

The last couple of days have been so cool so I made roast chicken yesterday and today the left overs have been made into a wonderful chicken soup with mixed veggies and noodles added in. Biscuits will top it off. I snuck a taste and it is soooooooo good. 

RenieB


----------



## plath

I'm thinking roasted garlic bread with maybe penne tonight.


----------



## MollysMom

My husband and I have been invited to have dinner with our best friends. They plan to BBQ Brats. I made brownies from a mix and added peanut butter chips to the batter. When it came out of the oven, I broke up several chocolate bars and placed them with more peanut butter chips on the top, waited for them to melt, then swirled the two all over the brownies. Looks yummy! I plan to take these over to our friends house for dessert. Their son loves brownies!


----------



## wanda1950

Chicken & noodles. First fried okra of the year!!!!


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH and I both slept our way through a stomach upset today, so supper hasn't been something we've given much thought, but it's looking like we're going to open a can of chicken noodle soup and have a grilled cheese sandwich with it.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We had stir fried veggies from the garden and freshly dug new potatoes with butter and black pepper.


----------



## thebaker

For tonight supper is country style ribs, mashed taters, peas & carrots an rolls..Snack blueberries or strawberries on icecream.. 

Good Weekeveryone..


----------



## Elffriend

I decided not to cook today, so it was tuna sandwiches, baby carrots and tomatoes.


----------



## plath

Tonight it's balsamic baked chicken breasts with snap peas and salad with honey mustard dressing.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Picked green beans this morning so I think I'll toss them in a pot with a pint of ham and see how that is. Maybe do up some hash browns to go with it. Hash browns are one of DH's favorites and since he's home early with a sprained ankle...I should be extra nice to him.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

I've got cubed goat meat marinating in lemon juice, olive oil, rosemary and garlic, and will skewer them before grilling them over the fire pit tonight. With this, we're having a tomato and spinach salad and onion bulgur pilaf.


----------



## Quiver0f10

It's so hot here I didn't want to cook a hot meal. I ended up making pancakes lol


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tried another new recipe: Tamale Pie in the crockpot. Really tasty!!


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH grilled boneless chicken breasts along with a grill pak of yellow squash with onions and potatoes.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Entirely too hot and humid to think about food, but we did the outdoor grilling of skewered steak and garden veggies brushed with an olive oil seasoning. Paired that with some fresh fruit salad and mushmelon and it was a decent meal in spite of the weather.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had barbecue pork sandwiches and macaroni salad.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken Paprikash with (Oven) fried okra.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I had an early morning hankering for blueberry muffins so I made a batch before the heat of the day hits here. 

Anyone care to join me for blueberry muffins and iced tea?


----------



## hmsteader71

plath said:


> Tonight it's BLTs with local bacon, homegrown lettuce and tomatoes and homemade buttermilk bread.


Would you be willing to share your recipe for buttermilk bread?


----------



## plath

hmsteader71 said:


> Would you be willing to share your recipe for buttermilk bread?


Sure! It's actually an artisan bread in 5 minutes a day recipe  
http://simpledailyrecipes.com/how-to-make-buttermilk-bread/



Tonight we're having roast chicken, if I can bear to heat up the oven.


----------



## hmsteader71

plath said:


> Sure! It's actually an artisan bread in 5 minutes a day recipe
> http://simpledailyrecipes.com/how-to-make-buttermilk-bread/
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight we're having roast chicken, if I can bear to heat up the oven.


Thank you. Tonight we are having goulash & garlic toast. I've been canning all morning and wanted something simple.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Tonight is German-Mexican. In one pan is cabbage and noodles the other is making quesadillas.


----------



## CrashTestRanch

Brauts
smashed potatoes
gravy
peas
homemade bread
sweet tea


----------



## soulsurvivor

I had some nice big green peppers from the garden and stuffed those with a ground beef mixture and topped with a fresh tomato sauce and cheese and baked them in foil on the grill. Worked well and they tasted good. Also had boiled corn on the cob, sliced tomatoes, pickled cucumbers with onions, and the rest of the leftover pasta salad.


----------



## thebaker

Not sure on supper of today as we keep loseing power due to storms been really awful.. May just have to fix turkey breast sandwich with garden maters that is really good..


----------



## plath

I roasted the chicken I was going to make last night, and we're also going to have steamed carrots.


----------



## fetch33

Yesterday's supper was the quickest every... frozen tilapia fillets on the George Foreman grill, southwestern corn from a can and home-canned peaches... it literally took 4 minutes to cook!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was meatloaf, mashed potatoes with gravy and a garden vegetable salad with french dressing.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Nice day and grilling weather so we had grilled burgers and hotdogs for the grandkids. Also had a big pot of boiled corn on the cob, and cold watermelon and mushmelon for dessert. And we picked apples late this afternoon, but still have plenty left on the trees. All of the asian type of apples were ready to pick. Wrapped these in newspaper and put into the shop fridge where they'll keep up to 3 months for eating fresh. Those are the best tasting apples in the world with lots of juice in them.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had barbecue spaghetti, green beans and cucumbers.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We'll be having venison, barley and vegetable stew.

Cheap and easy, as I canned a lot of venison last year.


----------



## Goatsandsheep

Tri tip, corn on the cob, potato salad, watermelon and apple pie. It's my son birthday.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Goatsandsheep said:


> Tri tip, corn on the cob, potato salad, watermelon and apple pie. It's my son birthday.


Sorry but I have to ask. What is "Tri tip"?


----------



## plath

Tonight we're having steak, baked potatoes and sweet corn.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

DH is smoking a roast, brown rice and sugar snap peas. Apple pie sounds good! Maybe tomorrow, if I darr brave the 90 degree heat to bake one......maybe I'll do it in the roaster on the back porch.


----------



## tamilee

Tonight supper is veggie tortilla pizzas and garden salad.


----------



## Murray in ME

soulsurvivor said:


> Sorry but I have to ask. What is "Tri tip"?


Tri tip is a triangle shaped steak or small roast that comes from the bottom sirloin. They usually weigh about 1.5 - 2 pounds. They're quite popular in California. They're not the easiest cuts to find because there's only 2 on each cow.


----------



## Nomad

I had leftover meat loaf in a sandwich and a plate of tomatoes and a bowl of cucumbers. Mighty tasty.

Nomad


----------



## BlueberryChick

Ooo, Nomad, that sounds yummy!

We had fruit salad, wheat toast and fried eggs.


----------



## babysteps

Some green beans from the garden (finally!). Maybe turkey lasagna. See the rest of the week at my blog.


----------



## plath

Tonight is an easy night ~ spaghetti with garlic bread. I've been canning all day and don't want to spend more time in the kitchen.


----------



## Maresche

Garlic pasta with red pepper, broccoli and homegrown green beans.


----------



## amyd

Kung Pao chicken over rice with mixed veggies on the side.


----------



## Cindy in NY

My parents were here this weekend so Friday was Cranberry Pork Loin in the crockpot with rice, fried apples, salad and cherry pie for Mama's brithday. Saturday was Maple Glazed Salmon on the grill with baked potatoes, green beans & tomatoes from the garden and salad. Yesterday we were at the air show all day so ordered in pizza & stromboli. Tonight is leftovers.


----------



## mamajohnson

I have a duck slow cooking in my toaster oven (it's a big toaster oven!) I didn't want to heat up the house, and the duck was too big for the slow cooker.
We have some leftover pinto's I may add to that, and have some leftover rice, maybe that will become rice salad. Previously canned green beans, or maybe some broccoli & cheese. I made some bread earlier for lunches, maybe I should whip out another loaf for supper. Or biscuits.
LOL! The only think I know for sure is the duck!


----------



## Ohio dreamer

:Bawling: we had fast food. Had to meet up with DH after work to returned some borrowed guns to his boss. No guns allowed on the work campus, so he couldn't take them with him this morning. By 6:30 there was no way he or DD could wait for us to get home then cook then eat.


----------



## Elffriend

I made a batch of chicken soup today, so I took half of the boiled chicken meat and made a chicken pot pie. Tomorrow we'll have chicken and vegetables in gravy over egg noodles.


----------



## plath

Tonight is zucchini pesto over penne.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Murray in ME said:


> Tri tip is a triangle shaped steak or small roast that comes from the bottom sirloin. They usually weigh about 1.5 - 2 pounds. They're quite popular in California. They're not the easiest cuts to find because there's only 2 on each cow.


Hey,thanks! I'm late getting back to you but thank you for the info. I don't think I've ever seen that cut of meat here though I'll be sure to look the next time I go to the grocery.

Our supper has been garden veggies and a piece of grilled steak. I made a big pot of garden goulash today and will probably freeze some of it. Take everything in the garden and put it in the pot with seasonings and fresh squeezed tomato juice. Slow simmer all day and it's pure heaven when eaten with a big pone of cornbread. I also made 2 apple pies, one for us and one for the grandkids, using apples off our trees. It really made the house smell good with those fresh apples baking in the oven.


----------



## Murray in ME

You're welcome. I've never seen tri tip here either. 

We had chili cheese dogs with my nephew last night.


----------



## ||Downhome||

home made chicken fried steak,mashed taters and green beens!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Still eating fresh from the garden, except for squash, and that's the one veggie that we love the most. We're planting yet another late crop trying to get squash past the wasps that love it too. Last night we had grilled kabobs of fresh veggies and steak pieces. Also had a skillet of fried potatoes to fill out the tummy.


----------



## babysteps

Chicken Brocolli Cabbage stir fry. Brocolli and Cabbage from the garden! Wahooo. Whole chicken found on sale a while back for .88 cents per lb. 

Good thing because I was at the store yesterday and I could not belive prices! On everything. I know others have been complaining about this for a while but I am just noticing. I didn't buy anything that wasn't on sale.


----------



## plath

Tonight it's burritos made with local ground beef and onions, zucchini and peppers from the garden.


----------



## tamilee

Tonight's supper is :
Lentil loaf on homemade bread, coleslaw and potato salad.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Beef tips over noodles. I cheated and bought one of the pre-done beef tip things from the meat dept (Hormel, I think) was very good. Tomato, cucumber and fresh mozzarella salad. A few "appetizer" that looked good in the freezer section - corn nuggets and spinach artichoke purses. Should have enough additives and preservatives in us to live an extra few days now, lol.

Now I need to get to the butcher and buy some roasts and fill pint jars to keep me from running out at 5:15 looking for some thing for dinner! Too many things on the to do list then too many unexpected interruptions....makes for the "dinner scramble" at 5:15.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Well DH and I went to the funeral home for a visitation of a departed neighbor and on the way home we drove through the McDonalds and got a Big Mac for each of us. Today is our 32nd anniversary and we didn't feel like cooking or doing a reheat on leftovers. I love those burgers even if they are heart attacks in a box. We certainly enjoyed our rare taste treat.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Meatloaf with ketchup brown sugar, horseradish sauce, mashed potatoes, zucchini casserole, yellow squash casserole, cole slaw.


----------



## plath

Last night we had chicken hash with homemade gravy and blueberry pie. It was all delicious.
Tonight we're going to a friend's house for a birthday party, so who knows.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH had to work yesterday, so today is "catch up" day with the grocery and other chores. I put on a crockpot of kraut and sausage. Also fixed a pot of mashed potatoes and there's some hot apple pie filling that tastes great on top of ice cream. I feel prepared to serve many hungry grandchildren if they happen to drop by.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Stuffed peppers, oven baked zucchini, sliced fresh tomatoes.


----------



## TJN66

Last night we had stuffed tomatoes. Tonight its taco's. With fresh tomatoes from the garden. Yummy!!


----------



## plath

burgers on the grill from local beef and tomatoes from the garden with corn on the cob.


----------



## toni48

Salad with grilled chicken on top.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

chicken, hash browns and 2 kinds of green beans (normal and dilly.....never had dilly, so to give them a try)


----------



## Tiempo

Mulligatawny soup


----------



## Cindy in NY

Had planned to grill out but then it rained (thank goodness!!). Instead, had cube steak with cheater's gravy, egg noodles, sliced tomato and cukes from the garden and salad.


----------



## plath

Tonight it's sloppy joes, corn on the cob and sliced tomatoes and cucumber.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Stuffed cabbage roll casserole.


----------



## FrontPorch

Cherry tomato pasta served with a side of green beans.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight will be grilled marinated pork loin along with grilled garden veggies seasoned with onion and garlic. Grilled corn on the cob too.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was taco salads with leftover jalapeno corn pudding and green salad. Tonight we'll probably grill out - Italian sausage patties, chicken, and some bacon wrapped peppers.


----------



## plath

Tonight we're having Cider Vinegar chicken over red smashed potatoes and sauteed green beans.
Recipe here: http://stolenmomentscooking.com/cider-vinegar-chicken-over-smashed-red-potatoes/
It's a new recipe for us so I hope it's good


----------



## soulsurvivor

Cool and rainy here so we're having the comfort food of meatloaf, gravy, mashed potatoes and a garden salad. Also have baked apples with cinnamon crunch topping.


----------



## farmwoman59

Spaghetti that had simmered in the crockpot all day, and garlic bread. I used a bunch of fresh tomatoes from the garden and spaghetti sauce marked down to 25 cents at the Dollar Store plus ground chuck that was on special. I also made meatloaf, sloppy joes and a big pot of chili. I won't have to cook again til probably next Monday!


----------



## soulsurvivor

farmwoman59 said:


> Spaghetti that had simmered in the crockpot all day, and garlic bread. I used a bunch of fresh tomatoes from the garden and spaghetti sauce marked down to 25 cents at the Dollar Store plus ground chuck that was on special. I also made meatloaf, sloppy joes and a big pot of chili. I won't have to cook again til probably next Monday!


That's DH's favorite way to cook, making a whole bunch of meals to put in the freezer for future meals. Gosh that's a good buy on the spaghetti sauce! 

Supper tonight is going to be garden goulash soup, cornbread and sliced tomatoes. I'm sure DH will probably grill some kind of meat for himself. And we have some leftovers to add in too.


----------



## Suzyq2u

Breakfast for dinner tonight here.
Grits, eggs and sausage


----------



## plath

chicken sausage with peppers and onions with baked potatoes. I think I'm going to make zucchini cobbler for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was chicken on the grill. Having leftovers tonight along with dilled potato salad (had some red potatoes going bad), corn-on-the-cob, and green salad.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Grilled chicken, baked potatoes, stir fried whatever from the garden.


----------



## tamilee

Tonight it's lentil hash, brown rice, cole slaw and homemade whole wheat bread.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was leftovers cleanup and for tonight there's a crockpot of beef roast, carrots, and onions. Will serve with mashed potatoes and yeast rolls.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Mid Tn Mama said:


> Grilled chicken, baked potatoes, stir fried whatever from the garden.


Yum!

We had a 'help yourself' evening and I fancied tuna fish on home made whole wheat bread, with lemon juice and black pepper, with watermelon for desert.

Not sure what we are having tonight, I'm not feeling 100%


----------



## Cindy in NY

Our Little Farm said:


> I'm not feeling 100%


Hope you're feeling better soon!! 

Last night we grilled Italian sausage patties and hotdogs. Had that with tomato slices from the garden, leftover dilled potato salad, and green salad. It's rainy (thank goodness!!) and cool here today so I've got Irish Stew in the crockpot. Might make some bread later to go with it.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Thanks Cindy.

Tonight the family is having

Wild caught salmon, baked, with new red potatoes, cauliflower and brocolli, and mushrooms sauted in a tiny amount of olive oil with fresh small leeks from the garden.


----------



## Murray in ME

I hope you're feeling better OLF. 

We had tacos with two of my nephews tonight. I also made a tomato salad.


----------



## CrashTestRanch

Fried Pork Chops in bacon grease
Gravy made from all the drippings
Stuffing
Black Eyed peas with bacon, honey and brown sugar
Biscuits
Sweet Tea


----------



## plath

Last night it was local steaks and zucchini on the grill with baked potatoes and apple pie. Tonight it's turkey dogs with homemade mustard and relish and sliced tomatoes.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Really beautiful weather here, looks like for the rest of the week. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the low 60s with low humidity. I already know we'll be grilling all week. Tonight is grilled chicken breast with grilled potato/squash/onion grill pack, and sliced tomatoes. Iced tea and homemade apple crisp for dessert.


----------



## ||Downhome||

double battered fried green tomaters and venison nuggets (thin slice back strap diped in my special batter and fried)

when you batter the maters you have to double dip them for a decent coat of batter no where the same as dredging them in corn meal. dip fry then dip again and refry.

hillbilly finger food!


----------



## soulsurvivor

||Downhome|| said:


> double battered fried green tomaters and venison nuggets (thin slice back strap diped in my special batter and fried)
> 
> when you batter the maters you have to double dip them for a decent coat of batter no where the same as dredging them in corn meal. dip fry then dip again and refry.
> 
> hillbilly finger food!


I love double dip deep fry! Any secrets you care to share for that batter recipe?


----------



## Our Little Farm

Mini tacos.

Instead of tortillas or taco shells, everyone helps themselves to the meat dish, then adds salad, salsa, sour cream and cheese to their plate in seperate piles. In the middle you leave a space for tostittos scoop chips. Using a spoon or just another scoop you fill the tiny scoop as you desire and enjoy in one bite!
It's fun, less mess and the kids love it. No sauce dripping down the kids arms because they've over filled the tacos! LOL


----------



## Tiempo

Steak tonight.

I have strip steaks sitting in a middle eastern marinade waiting to go, and I made babaganoush with eggplant from the garden, a galicky tomato cucumber salad, white rice and toasted flatbread.


----------



## Quiver0f10

We had a chick pea stir fry served over rice.


----------



## ||Downhome||

coney cheese dogs,mmmm! for those that are familar a flint style coney sauce made by yours truley, its all hamburg and spices and turned out great! 

used real dogs too at least by local stadards kogels vieannas, local meat processor people that lived here and moved away have them and another kogels product shiped to them all over the country along with a pickled bolona named red hots. 

lots of gooy Pinconning Cheese,mustard.

only thing really missing was a fresh baked and toasted bun and choped onions.


----------



## soulsurvivor

||Downhome|| said:


> coney cheese dogs,mmmm! for those that are familar a flint style coney sauce made by yours truley, its all hamburg and spices and turned out great!
> 
> used real dogs too at least by local stadards kogels vieannas, local meat processor people that lived here and moved away have them and another kogels product shiped to them all over the country along with a pickled bolona named red hots.
> 
> lots of gooy Pinconning Cheese,mustard.
> 
> only thing really missing was a fresh baked and toasted bun and choped onions.


ok, I've got the adoption papers ready to sign and I'll be all yours... 

I'm betting your flint style coney sauce is something like what DH makes. He calls his hotdog sauce, but it's so good that you want to drink it. He got his recipe from an old man that ran a general store over in the next county years ago. He'd make this sauce and cook it on the wood stove all day. Put it in the fridge and take it out the next day and add more spices and cook it some more. It's the best stuff I've ever tasted. And I love to smell it simmering on the stove. DH won't give me the recipe because I don't think he knows exactly what all he puts in there over the course of cooking it for days.


----------



## ||Downhome||

up here you got coneys and you have chilli dogs.

differences are the flint style sauce is all meat and detroit style is between that and chilli and everyone knows what chilli is.

main spice in most of them though is chilli powder. I use enough to make it red. I also add garlic,salt,pepper, and I used a generous amount of mccormick
one step seasoning roasted garlic and bell pepper and some kind of tommato base last night it was ketchup.

Im makeing "chilli" cheese burritos tonight with whats left and homemade flour totillias.

the recipe I use for those is

3 cups flour
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon bakeing powder
6 tablespoons oil
1 cup water

roll them thin thin thin about a 1/8" or less and I dont have a comal (sp?) so I use a cast griddle.


----------



## plath

Last night we had baked fish with amish noodles and yellow squash casserole. Tonight it's deviled chicken with wheat berry salad.


----------



## Tiempo

Just throwing some frozen pasties in the oven tonight.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Welsh Rarebit on toast with bacon and tomato from the garden.


----------



## Quiver0f10

Tonight we had eggplant parm and home made whole wheat bread.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Have crockpot going with pulled BBQ beef to go on homemade buns. Will have shredded lettuce, sliced tomatoes and shredded cheese for toppings. Also have a cold pasta salad in the fridge to serve tonight when the wild things hit the door a running. Dessert is frozen chocolate dipped bananas on a stick.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We had venison and barley stew last night. 
Tonight will be spaghetti and home made sauce.
Tomorrow will be burgers on the grill and grilled corn on the cob (I will have a veggie burger)


----------



## plath

Burritos and/or nachos with ground beef and onions, peppers and tomatoes from the garden. I'm cooking a double batch of the ground beef, onions and peppers to freeze for later.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is grilled steak, stuffed baked potatoes, and a salad. Iced tea to drink and a banana pudding for dessert.


----------



## Tiempo

Hubby wants a pancakes for dinner night and I'm all for it :dance:

With Michiganfarmer's yummy maple syrup


----------



## Murray in ME

We had chicken soup and biscuits.


----------



## wanda1950

pancakes with bananas & chocolate chips, sausage


----------



## plath

penne pasta with pesto, cottage cheese with honey peaches and homemade whole wheat bread.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH is eating grilled steak and a salad again tonight. I'm having leftover pasta salad and crackers. Still some banana pudding leftover for dessert.


----------



## Tiempo

Just sandwiches tonight, chicken, bacon and tomato.


----------



## ||Downhome||

Jalapeno Poppers , jalapenos from the garden with monteray jack cheese and bacon 
and some more Venison Nuggets.


----------



## Elffriend

Last year my DD made a Roman Feast for a history project. Today she did a Medieval Feast, with a little help from her brother and some advice from me. We all liked it much better than the Roman Feast.

We had: baked chicken glazed with egg yolk, rice made with almond milk, ground chicken, and slivered almonds, leeks & mushrooms, peas with onions, a dish that was sort of like scrambled eggs with fish in it and baked spiced pears. We liked everything except the peas, which had some sugar in them. They were too sweet. Everyone was leery of the eggs and fish, but it was surprisingly good.


----------



## Linkovich

I think i'm going to go with curried lentils...not sure what else to have with that....oooh, fresh carrots from the garden! And boiled potatoes or green beans!


----------



## ginnie5

turkey hash with biscuits, blackeyed peas, and corn.


----------



## plath

lentil pakistani kima over brown rice


----------



## Roamschooler

all of your meals sound so good!

Tonight is chicken dijon over rice with fruit on the side. Probably watermelon...we've got several sittin' here.

We'll have jamaica to drink. Mmmm..:cute:


----------



## TRAILRIDER

I picked apples at my neighbors house yesterday. Tonight we'll have fried apples with the smoked sausage and mashed potatoes! Might even make some cupcakes for after : )


----------



## Cindy in NY

Made pasta salad last night. Tried to make half a recipe but managed to put in TWICE as much parmesan cheese instead of half!!  It was okay - just a bit drier than normal!

Tonight is clean out the frig night - leftover pasta salad, cantalope, and I'm going to make some fried rice with leftover rice.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Moussaka and grilled okra as a side.


----------



## soulsurvivor

The 2nd planting of patty pan squash is just now coming in and that's about all we had for supper. Breaded and deep fried it. Also had a cast iron skillet of baked cornbread and lots of butter. Dessert was sliced fresh pears and cheddar cheese.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We had pork tenderloin with new potatoes from the garden and sauteed leeks and mushrooms. Strawberries for dessert and a few blueberries picked while walking outside earlier.


----------



## Viola

Farmer's Casserole (shredded potatoes, cheddar cheese, egg mixture poured over and baked)
Gotta use up those eggs!


----------



## wanda1950

Roast turkey, dressing, green beans, candied sweet potatoes.


----------



## plath

We had wild turkey hash with homemade gravy and cottage cheese and peaches on the side.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

I guess you'd call it enchiladas? fajitas?

I'll be sauteeing onions, peppers from the garden adding some chopped leftover grilled chicken, serving over ww tortillas with hm refried beans. HM salsa on top with yogurt on top of that!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Still squashing it here and will be having squash casserole with whatever meat DH decides to grill. I baked a big chocolate cake too in case the grands show up later.


----------



## IMContrary

Tonight making a Thai red curry with pork, pineapple and mandarin oranges. It will be served with rice. Dessert, later in the evening, will be sliced Italian plums. I am so looking forward to this curry, as I am addicted to any kind of curry...Indian, Thai, Vietnamese, you name it.


----------



## Quiver0f10

roast beef, mashed potatoes, gravy and green beans.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Fresh lima beans cooked with onions and tomatoes. Yogurt with elderberry syrup for dessert. That was enough for me. DH went out for hotdogs and beer.


----------



## Our Little Farm

IMContrary said:


> Tonight making a Thai red curry with pork, pineapple and mandarin oranges. It will be served with rice. Dessert, later in the evening, will be sliced Italian plums. I am so looking forward to this curry, as I am addicted to any kind of curry...Indian, Thai, Vietnamese, you name it.


I love curry too, but mainly make vegetarian ones. : )


----------



## soulsurvivor

Today is cloudy with a chance of meatballs. Have a crockpot of meatballs going and will have hoagie buns toasted to make sandwiches with toppings of shredded cheese, chopped onion, sliced/chopped tomato, and shredded lettuce. Dessert is chocolate brownies.


----------



## Quiver0f10

Friday is homemade pizza night here!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Canning today, so the kitchen is NOT available for dinner prep. DH offered to stoke up the fire pit, and we're doing pork ribs and corn on the cob outside. Beautiful night for it, too!


----------



## Our Little Farm

Sounds nice Tracy! 

We are having homemade turkey burgers, corn on the cob, new potatoes and salad.


----------



## Tiempo

My in laws are coming for dinner tomorrow, I've got the kitchen scrubbed like a new penny, so I'm not about to cook in it tonight 

Hence, I'm ordering pizza.


----------



## jmtinmi

Scalloped potatoes with beef sausage. It's waiting on the stove top for the rest of the family. And waiting, and waiting.....


----------



## soulsurvivor

cough cough sneeze sneeze.... had to brush the dust off this thread. :hrm:

Tonight is looking like slaw dogs. DH has had a craving for these and he made the slaw to put on the hotdogs so know it will taste great. He boils the hotdogs in beer and then puts them on a bun with honey mustard and slaw. The slaw uses fresh cabbage, green pepper, onion, celery and seasonings along with a slaw dressing. Also having baked potato skins with cheese melted on top.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Digging through the freezer this morning to bring the older stuff in the back more to the front and found a big bag of broccoli. I'm going to use it to make a casserole for tonight. DH has chicken breasts marinating for the grill tonight. And I'm getting ready to make a chocolate cream pie. I have been so hungry since this cooler weather has settled in. I ate a banana and pb sandwich already this morning and I'm still looking for stuff to eat.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Thank you for dusting soulsurvivor, and that slaw sounds delicious, as does the potato skins. Yum!

Last night we made fresh pasta squares, stuffed with spinach and cheese and served with a garlic and parmesan (sp?) sauce. 

Tonight we will make a shepherds pie. I always make enough to last 2 days, so tomorrow will be an easy day for me.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We have been eating grilled food the last couple of days. Today I'm trying a new crockpot recipe - Cowboy Stew.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Have a small flank steak marinating and will grill that for slicing onto a big garden salad. Also grilling some corn on the cob that came from the grocery.


----------



## Our Little Farm

I'll be having a lovely fresh garden salad for lunch and the family will be having left over shepherds pie for supper. I am heading out to swim with a girl-friend this afternoon, and may not be back, as we may meet with the martial arts group, if family commitment allows.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Our Little Farm said:


> I'll be having a lovely fresh garden salad for lunch and the family will be having left over shepherds pie for supper. I am heading out to swim with a girl-friend this afternoon, and may not be back, as we may meet with the martial arts group, if family commitment allows.


:huh: what do you mean "may not be back" and what "martial arts group"? and what "family commitment" that allows? This all sounds so "mafia". You ok Little Farm?


----------



## jil101ca

Tonight is bear stew with carrots and potatoes.


----------



## Our Little Farm

LOL...you are a riot! I may not be back in time to eat supper with the family, but will be back at some point! :dance: Hope to meet up with our martial art group, if my friend does not have to get back to her children, depends if her husband can get home in time.

BUT.....I love the excitement you made out of my few words, so you can go with my story, or believe yours. :hysterical:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

We had fried pork steak, garlic mashed potatos, glazed carrots and corn. It was good and I'm full!!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night I did Italian sausage patties on the grill along with chicken in mesquite marinade. Having the chicken tonight broiled with smoked mozzarella, corn-on-the-cob and salad.


----------



## Quiver0f10

Whole wheat pasta with chunky veggie sauce


----------



## Guest

Stew made out of buffalo and pork (yes, I do strange combinations).


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Pork Melanise, Pasta & Zuppa Toscano soup, Garlic butter bread sticks.


----------



## Linkovich

A sort of cold supper....

Smoked fish, curried lentils (gotta say, I love these!) and raw veggies on a platter. And some fresh basil garlic bread! Dessert...hmmm.... Oh, berries, muffins and pudding likd of layers in a trifle! I love having guests come over!


----------



## patience

Haven't started, yet. Planned for tonight...
Porkchops w/caramelized onions, mashed potatoes, cream style corn. Brownies for dessert.


----------



## Sparrow

prime rib, french fries and cole slaw for DH and scallops, baked tater and salad for me, ice cold lemonade on the side.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Kidaroos are cooking baked salmon, new potatoes and salad.


----------



## Murray in ME

Our Little Farm said:


> Kidaroos are cooking baked salmon, new potatoes and salad.


That sounds delicious.

We're having roasted pork loin, baked potatoes, green beans and cucumbers.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Fried Fish and Steak Fries!! Nothin healthy about it.... Just TASTEE!!!


----------



## mamajohnson

I made up some Italian Wedding Soup. With home made wheat bread, toasted.
yum!


----------



## CrashTestRanch

boil Rotini per directions for al dente 
warm Alfredo sauce
cook ham, bacon, italian sausage
add corn

mix when done
served with sweet tea


----------



## Horseyrider

Oooh, tonight was baked ham, delicata squash mashed with butter, brown sugar, and cinnamon, and fried biscuits and apple butter made with the Nashville House recipe. Mmmm, good eatin'!


----------



## piglady

Baked baby goat with maple sweetened sweet potatoes sliced and cooked in an open skillet, a little side salad and some nice tea.


----------



## michelleIL

Braised chuck roast in leftover vegetable soup!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Chicken enchiladas, mexican rice, refried beans, tortilla soup, Ole'.


----------



## Joe123

For supper chicken dumplings, with chicken breast, frenchstyle green beans and mashed taters.. 

Wife been really sick so have to watch what eat...


----------



## Cindy in NY

Friday night was homemade pizza - one with bacon and onion and the other with fresh tomato slices and fresh smoked mozzarella.

Last night we grilled out.

This afternoon I'm going to make my spaghetti sauce and put it in the crockpot and make garlic bread in the bread machine.


----------



## Tiempo

I think I 'll make a cottage pie tonight as we're loaded down with potatoes right now. With cubed chuck instead of ground beef though.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Roast Turkey breast, mashed potatoes, cornbread dressing, ,corn on the cob, cranberry sauce, wheat-white rolls with butter and honey.... and cinnamon apples.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

Pot roast, scalloped potatoes, corn pudding and french bread.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Roast Turkey breast, mashed potatoes, cornbread dressing, ,corn on the cob, cranberry sauce, wheat-white rolls with butter and honey.... and cinnamon apples.


Oh yum!

Tonight we are having fresh pasta stuffed with cheese and spinach with a tomato and herb based sauce and garlic and herb bread rolls.

We have fresh strawberries and ice-cream for afters. 

Picked a bunch of apples, so I also made some apple sauce.  Might bake a few.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Pulled pork that we first smoked then cooked and caramelized onions all wrapped in a wheat tortilla with a squirt of Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce. Oh, and some steamed veg.


----------



## SueMc

Chicken breasts on the grill, sauteed fresh asparagus with garlic, fried potatoes and onions (got a few potatoes that need cooked). Wine while waiting for the charcoal!


----------



## SueMc

Horseyrider said:


> Oooh, tonight was baked ham, delicata squash mashed with butter, brown sugar, and cinnamon, and fried biscuits and apple butter made with the Nashville House recipe. Mmmm, good eatin'!


I grew a bunch of that squash this year. Love it!


----------



## 72shane

"Beaver Butt and Beans"...lol. Its a house favorite around here. The hunks of meat just above a beavers tail stir fried with onions in butter. Baked beans was the side tonight but any beans go good with it. Im stuffed!


----------



## Ravenlost

Chicken and rice casserole with broccoli and corn on the side.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is grilled chicken, baked potatoes with cheese topping, and a garden salad with red onion dressing. Just got finished baking a dutch apple cobbler and topped with caramel crumb topping.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Venison, barley and vegetable stew, served with home made bread.


----------



## Our Little Farm

soulsurvivor said:


> Tonight is grilled chicken, baked potatoes with cheese topping, and a garden salad with red onion dressing. Just got finished baking a dutch apple cobbler and topped with caramel crumb topping.


Oh yum!


----------



## Maresche

New recipe, Taco pot pie. The family should love it.


----------



## Mutti

Pork roast in the crock pot smothered in homemade saurkraut and a big sweet onion. Winter squash for some color and the last of the chocolate cake for desert. Extracting honey today so planned to let the crock pot do the work ....DEE


----------



## Murray in ME

I did some recipe testing tonight. I made sauteed shrimp over creamy corn and mushrooms, garlic and scallion rice and shrimp toast.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had steak, fries and green beans last night.


----------



## pheasantplucker

Tonight:
Eggplant parmesean, left over chicken (from last night) and asparagus

Eggplant parmesean: slice up an eggplant about 1/3 inch thick
I cut off the skin. Dip it in an egg that's been beat up. Then dip that into a mixture of breadcrumbs, oregano, black pepper, and any other spices you like. I sautee these slices in a pan that has a little olive oil in the bottom...medium heat for about 5 minutes per side. Once those are browned up a bit, I put them in a baking dish (sprayed with cooking spray). While skillet is till hot, I throw in some pine nuts. Cover the slices of eggplant with tomato sauce. I sprinkle some grated parmesean cheese on these. I then cover the slices with some fresh basil I've chopped up. The pine nuts should be browned up by now. Sprinkle them on the eggplant. Cover it all with some slices of provolone cheese. Put it in the oven at 350 for around a half hour. The cheese should get brown by then. Let it rest for a few minutes then dig in. Very easy.


----------



## pheasantplucker

Murray in ME said:


> I did some recipe testing tonight. I made sauteed shrimp over creamy corn and mushrooms, garlic and scallion rice and shrimp toast.


Boy that got my taste buds singin looking at those pictures!!!


----------



## Tiempo

Looking good there Murray!

I've got a chuck roast in the crockpot for tonight with fingerling potatoes.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We had leftover venison and barley stew made into a kind of shepherds pie as it was baked with the mashed potato on top.

As there was not enough for everyone, youngest son had a chicken sandwich and I had garlic and herb goats cheese on WW bread. 

There is apple sauce to be warmed up by anyone that wants any.


----------



## CrashTestRanch

Corned Beef (slow roasting @ 250F for 4+ hours)
Smashed Potatoes
Carrots


----------



## IMContrary

Tonight a bowl of cereal or oatmeal and some scrambled eggs. Probably some fruit for a snack later.


----------



## Murray in ME

pheasantplucker said:


> Boy that got my taste buds singin looking at those pictures!!!


I'm glad you liked them.


----------



## Murray in ME

Tiempo said:


> Looking good there Murray!
> 
> I've got a chuck roast in the crockpot for tonight with fingerling potatoes.


Thank you.

We're having spaghetti tonight.


----------



## Murray in ME

Our Little Farm said:


> We had leftover venison and barley stew made into a kind of shepherds pie as it was baked with the mashed potato on top.


That sounds really good. I'll remember that the next time I have some leftover stew. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## HappyYooper

tuna fish & pickle sandwich with a glass of cold milk


----------



## Cindy in NY

Oven browned chicken, hash brown casserole, and salad.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Boys are having pizza today (frozen out of the freezer...I know, I'm bad ), I will be having a tuna sandwich on WW bread for lunch. 

Have no idea about supper yet, I am thinking about home made vegetable soup.


----------



## toni48

Meatloaf, baked sweet potatoes, and fresh roasted asparagus.


----------



## Our Little Farm

toni48 said:


> Meatloaf, baked sweet potatoes, and fresh roasted asparagus.


I wasn't hungry, but after reading that, I am now! YUM!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Early supper tonight and had fried hamburgers topped with caramelized onions and melted swiss cheese. Vanilla ice cream and dutch apple pie for dessert.


----------



## Southern Gent

Good ole cow hoof stew again. Welcome to Brazil


----------



## HappyYooper

Hot open face turkey & stuffing sandwiches with gravy over lightly toasted "Dale" bread and cranberry sauce, mmmmm...Dale bread is the name for a bread my friend gave me today(her name is Dale) but can't give out the recipe due to it being a family top secret! It was delicious!


----------



## CrashTestRanch

one of the most horrid tuna casserole recipes I have ever made, threw the whole pan out, I couldn't choke one bite down even covered in ketchup ... never again .. the family ate the leftover corned beef and potatoes from yesterday ...


----------



## soulsurvivor

CrashTestRanch said:


> one of the most horrid tuna casserole recipes I have ever made, threw the whole pan out, I couldn't choke one bite down even covered in ketchup ... never again .. the family ate the leftover corned beef and potatoes from yesterday ...


I've got about a zillion questions I'd love to ask you, but I'll keep it to just one - what did you do to tuna to make it that bad? You have to tell me so that I don't make the same mistake.


----------



## CrashTestRanch

soulsurvivor said:


> I've got about a zillion questions I'd love to ask you, but I'll keep it to just one - what did you do to tuna to make it that bad? You have to tell me so that I don't make the same mistake.


It was a tuna & olive pasta bake that I subbed boxed mac & cheese for the "sauce" the recipe called for ... HORRID mistake ... everyone in the house took one bite and chucked it ...


----------



## soulsurvivor

CrashTestRanch said:


> It was a tuna & olive pasta bake that I subbed boxed mac & cheese for the "sauce" the recipe called for ... HORRID mistake ... everyone in the house took one bite and chucked it ...


:lookout: ha, hope you could miss all the flying plates.... yes, that incredible fake cheese flavor and look of boxed mac miracle is a bit much to stomach in any recipe. Oh, and trust me, crushed up cheetos don't work any better. I haven't yet found a cheese that "goes" with tuna. Might be better to stick with the oily spicey dressing kind of taste enhancement for anything tuna. 

Have you found a cheese that works well as part of a tuna recipe?


----------



## CrashTestRanch

Yes, provolone ... on a fried "cake" type recipe (like crab cakes but with tuna) or tuna & olive salads ... it is a strong flavor but does pair well in our opinion ...

[ame="http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=1673&bih=936&q=tuna+provolone&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=CtkgObPScTI84m5qgBK3lrPgKAAAAqgQFT9DWi2E"]click here for more recipes, even Emeril has a very good one w/ provolone[/ame]


----------



## Our Little Farm

For lunch we had lamb Gyros with tzatziki sauce. Plenty left over for supper too. 

I have a great recipe if anyone wants it.


----------



## CrashTestRanch

our little farm said:


> for lunch we had lamb gyros with tzatziki sauce. Plenty left over for supper too. :d
> 
> i have a great recipe if anyone wants it.


break out already


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Tonight is olive, onion and cheese focaccia with a green salad and a bowl of salsa soup.


----------



## CrashTestRanch

Baked Salmon
Lemon Rice
Steamed Normandy blend


----------



## Our Little Farm

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Tonight is olive, onion and cheese focaccia with a green salad and a bowl of salsa soup.


Tracy, would you mind sharing recipe for that? Sounds heavenly!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Our Little Farm said:


> Tracy, would you mind sharing recipe for that? Sounds heavenly!


Sure --

Pizza dough -- 

4 cups flour
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp salt
glug of good quality olive oil
sprinkle of Italian seasoning or fresh herbs of choice
1 tsp yeast

Mix all in a food processor with the dough hook. Add about 1.5 cups of hot water in a stead stream as the mixer works. You might need more or less water -- just let it come together in a tight ball in the processor. Knead for a couple minutes, then turn out onto a greased pizza pan or cookie sheet. Let it rest for 10 minutes before pressing out with your hands to fill the sheet.

Sprinkle with sliced olives, VERY thinly sliced onions and as much cheese of choice as you like. Bake in a 400F oven for 40 minutes.

Salsa Soup --

1 cup salsa
2 cups chicken stock (you could use vegetable or beef stock -- doesn't matter what kind, but use a good quality, strong stock)
sour cream

Bring the stock to a boil and add your salsa. Stir it up well and taste -- adjust your seasonings (it might need a bit of salt, depending on the strength of your stock). Divide into 4 small soup bowls and garnish with a dollop of sour cream.

We've been having a lot of simple meals around here lately, with harvest and DH working late so many nights. This one is super simple and TASTY, too!


----------



## Our Little Farm

Mm, sounds delicious, and I think we'll be having that on the menu for tomorrow night. 

Question, I only have a pizza stone, will that be fine?


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Our Little Farm said:


> Question, I only have a pizza stone, will that be fine?


Yes, it would be fine.

I sometimes saute the onions a bit first, but didn't tonight (less time than usual  ) It can be nice to carmelize them a bit for more flavor if you like them that way.


----------



## Murray in ME

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Tonight is olive, onion and cheese focaccia with a green salad and a bowl of salsa soup.


That sounds really good Tracy. The salsa soup is a neat idea.

We had roasted chicken thighs, rice and spinach.


----------



## CrashTestRanch

Homemade Calzones


----------



## Our Little Farm

Been a busy time so made it easy using home canned venison and making a venison and veggie casserole served with freshly baked biscuits.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Stir Fry. 

We were only home long enough to eat today....run out the door to get dog after breakfast, home in time for a hummus lunch (dog was 90 min away at my parents while we were out of town).....back out the door to a friends to pick raspberries.....back home to make dinner.....then ran kids to scout meetings (OK, DS can walk to his, but DD needs to be taken). Home just in time for bed!


----------



## TJN66

Cube steak, gravy and mashed taters all cooked in the crockpot.


----------



## toni48

Pork chops, scalloped potatoes, fresh roasted aspargus.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Sunday night was sloppy joes with potato salad. Monday night I replicated a restaurant dish we had recently - in individual ramekins: bread cubes topped with thinly sliced roast beef covered with crumbled blue cheese and blue cheese dressing. Baked and then broiled. YUMMY!!

Tonight was leftovers including some red beans from the freezer with rice. The beans were good but the andouille sausage got a little rubbery!!


----------



## Our Little Farm

DD cooked fresh beef ravioli type parcels with a wonderful tomato and herb based sauce. It was delicious!


----------



## CrashTestRanch

roast beef in gravy over texas toast


----------



## LearningLife

Lamb chops with lavender rosemary glaze, garlic mashed potatoes, green beans and biscuits


----------



## Murray in ME

Our Little Farm said:


> DD cooked fresh beef ravioli type parcels with a wonderful tomato and herb based sauce. It was delicious!


That sounds really good.


----------



## Murray in ME

I tested another recipe tonight. We had creamy corn and wild mushroom soup and garlic bread.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Going to twist Tracy's Salsa soup for dinner. I added black beans and the leftover peppers and onions in the fridge.


----------



## TJN66

Tonight is beef stew and biscuits.


----------



## hmsteader71

Last night was Royal round steak with potatoes and carrots. I cooked it in the crockpot all day and added the potatoes and carrots later in the afternoon. It turned out a lot like beef stew. And we had dinner rolls too.
Tonight is fried ham, macaroni-n-cheese, sweet corn & shortbread for dessert.


----------



## CrashTestRanch

Steak
Potatoes
Carrots
Texas toast


----------



## pattycake

Murray, I get weak in the knees when you post those pictures!! I can almost taste it!!


----------



## Head Roller

Tonight is Sauteed chicken breasts with garden fresh garlic and anaheim peppers... freshly dug potatoes and garden fresh salad!


----------



## Our Little Farm

Had to go out today, but came back to homemade vegetable soup and fresh, still warm WW bread, thanks to my teenage daughter.


----------



## Murray in ME

pattycake said:


> Murray, I get weak in the knees when you post those pictures!! I can almost taste it!!


Thank you for the kind words pattycake. You'd be welcome for dinner anytime.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We had a grilled piece of steak along with a grill pak of squash, onion and potato. Green salad with onion dressing. Chocolate brownies for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight we had breakfast. A friend of ours gave us some applewood smoked bacon and the house still smells so good after frying that up. Also had fried eggs, sliced garden tomato, biscuits from a can, and honey.


----------



## Old John

Last night I just grilled some Brats. We had Brats, buns, sauerkraut, & mixed vegetables.
Great supper, & quick.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH was off work today and we had a late lunch of grilled chicken breast, grill pak of patty pan squash/onion/potato, and a greens salad with onion dressing. Later on we're going to have a brownie with vanilla ice cream and hot fudge syrup when the grandkids stop by.


----------



## Cindy in NY

MIL and BIL are coming for the weekend. Not sure what time they will get here so I'm making Black Bean Soup with salad and I made rye bread this afternoon and apple pie yesterday.


----------



## Mickey

Soulsurvivor, your meals always sound so good  
We're having roast chicken, bread stuffing, green beans and winter squash. Apple Betty for dessert.
Mickey


----------



## Dandish

Stuffed peppers and homemade buttermilk bread.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I diced multi-colored potatoes, carrots and butternut squash in an iron skillet, with olive oil, onion and garlic powder and maple syrup. broil 10 or so minutes, and then lay steak strips on top and shut the broiler off, let sit a few minutes for the meat to get med-rare.

I dont know what to call it, I made it up, based on what we had on hand.


----------



## Mickey

Chicken pot pie, salad and coconut cream pie for dessert.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

DH won a ham at the Lucky X shoot today. He only entered one shoot and he won!! Tag on the ham was $21...he spent $4. DS came in second on the same shoot, lol. Guess that ham was destined for our oven, today. 

So, dinner is ham and potatoes. Think I'll go raid what's left of the garden and see if I can find a tomato or two.

Lunch was stuffed green peppers. I stripped the rest of the peppers from the garden and experiments with the rice I dehydrated a few weeks back. Wow, that worked easy!! I'm going to dry a bunch more rice now.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Mickey said:


> Soulsurvivor, your meals always sound so good
> We're having roast chicken, bread stuffing, green beans and winter squash. Apple Betty for dessert.
> Mickey


Thank you Mickey! You're welcome to stop and share a meal anytime you're in the area. I love feeding people. :sing:


----------



## soulsurvivor

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I diced multi-colored potatoes, carrots and butternut squash in an iron skillet, with olive oil, onion and garlic powder and maple syrup. broil 10 or so minutes, and then lay steak strips on top and shut the broiler off, let sit a few minutes for the meat to get med-rare.
> 
> I dont know what to call it, I made it up, based on what we had on hand.


This sounds like a great combination of tastes. DH eats most steak med-rare but I'm one of those "no red in my steak" people. So how did it taste?


----------



## soulsurvivor

Ohio dreamer said:


> DH won a ham at the Lucky X shoot today. He only entered one shoot and he won!! Tag on the ham was $21...he spent $4. DS came in second on the same shoot, lol. Guess that ham was destined for our oven, today.
> 
> So, dinner is ham and potatoes. Think I'll go raid what's left of the garden and see if I can find a tomato or two.
> 
> Lunch was stuffed green peppers. I stripped the rest of the peppers from the garden and experiments with the rice I dehydrated a few weeks back. Wow, that worked easy!! I'm going to dry a bunch more rice now.


Way to go! on winning the ham.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We had a late lunch with omelets and sausage, sliced tomato, and toast with homemade strawberry jam. DH got in a "cooking mood" this afternoon and is now fixing a small turkey breast in the microwave. He's going to slice it later tonight and use it for sandwiches to take for lunch this week.


----------



## Jenni979

We're having pork ribs, loaded mashed potato, green salad & homemade thousand island dressing.

Thinking about making brownie waffle sundaes for desert, but DH doesn't get home until midnight, so that may be a little bit late for something so rich...


----------



## Nevada

Poor Al Bundy's typical supper.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYifMohjv54[/ame]


----------



## Mickey

Soulsurvivor,
If we ever make it to Kentucky I'll be there with bells on! 
Mickey


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

soulsurvivor said:


> This sounds like a great combination of tastes. DH eats most steak med-rare but I'm one of those "no red in my steak" people. So how did it taste?


it was actually pretty good. I think sweet potatoes would have worked well.
I think next time I will try an oil and flavored vinegar mix to broil in instead of olive oil, and I'll add onions next time also.


----------



## Tiempo

Indian food leftovers tonight, yum


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was turkey, bacon and swiss melted on a hoagie bun. Dessert was homemade banana pudding with vanilla wafers, but no meringue on top.


----------



## mamajohnson

We had black bean and duck chili with corn bread. Good and spicy. Got us all warmed up.


----------



## CarolynRenee

Goat meat, goat cheese & onion enchaladas (sp?) with pinto beans & spanish rice. 

I can't believe I've never been on this thread; what a great way to get ideas for menu planning!


----------



## Our Little Farm

Tiempo said:


> Indian food leftovers tonight, yum


Yum!


----------



## toni48

Big pot of taco soup.


----------



## IMContrary

Tonight roast pork, mashed potatoes, gravy and some steamed vegetables.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Turtle soup and home made whole wheat bread.

Not sure what I am having, but it sure isn't turtle soup. LOL


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is fresh garden vegetable soup with cornbread pones and butter. Still have some banana pudding for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Our Little Farm said:


> Turtle soup and home made whole wheat bread.
> 
> Not sure what I am having, but it sure isn't turtle soup. LOL


OLF - you need to tell the kids to stop catching turtles!! 

I'm going to make Cavatini - pasta with sauce, chopped onions & peppers, pepperoni, and mozzarella baked in a casserole with salad and hillbilly garlic bread.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Now that sounds delicious Cindy!


----------



## Mickey

Soulssurvivor, what are cornbread "pones?"
Mickey


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Cool and dreary here, so "winter" food is on order.

Pork Chops, stuffing (not from a box!) and steamed cauliflower. MAy go summer for snack tonight....watermelon floats!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Stir fry of mean rooster, cabbage, fresh okra with a terriyaki sauce (and hot sauce!) Over rice with celery sticks for a side and fruit cup for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Mid Tn Mama said:


> Stir fry of mean rooster, cabbage, fresh okra with a terriyaki sauce (and hot sauce!) Over rice with celery sticks for a side and fruit cup for dessert.


:hysterical: That "mean rooster" says it all... enjoy!


----------



## CrashTestRanch

Beer ...


----------



## Murray in ME

We had red chili and garlic braised chicken thighs over rice and creamy sauteed corn and mushrooms.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Late night meal of fried hamburgers with fried onions. Greens salad with onion dressing. You could probably smell us and our onions a mile away... :teehee:


----------



## Our Little Farm

Not sure what supper is going to be yet, may make some cornish pasties. So far my kids have had a really healthy start to the day. I made a chocolate cake this morning and that is what they ate. At least it was home made! 


Fridays are always a special day. We often have buttered home popped organic popcorn, roast chicken, french bread, that kind of thing.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was leftovers - pizza & cavatini. Tonight we are going to VT to go on a Haunted Hayride!! I won tickets from the radio station. We will probably eat something there while we wait for our turn - hopefully hot apple cider and apple cider donuts!!


----------



## Our Little Farm

Congrats Cindy! Hope you have a great time. We have decided to go with the cornish pasty, I got the steak out ready and need to make the pastry and the refrigerate it.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH had to work today so we're having a repeat of our breakfast. Frying/baking applewood bacon, fried eggs, biscuits from a can with honey and butter. I'd sure like a fresh tomato but don't have any. 

I've got a beef shoulder roast thawing in the fridge and putting that in the crockpot to simmer tommorow with potatoes, carrots and onions.


----------



## PNWest

Fresh dug razor clams fried in butter, buttercrunch salad with garden tomatoes. A little homemade grape wine; with homemade choc zucchini cake. Life is good!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Oh man! I'm so jealous of all of you on the coasts that can eat fresh seafood! All I have is Mean Rooster!

Tonight it's eggplant parmesan fresh from the garden, salad and fresh bread.


----------



## Tiempo

Pan seared strip steak and spicy roasted blue potatoes


----------



## CrashTestRanch

chicken and bell peppers with pasta


----------



## Cindy in NY

Chicken on the grill with leftover fried potatoes and onions, salad and the last of the apple pie.


OLF - the Haunted Hayride was more funny than scary until someone came out of the woods and poked me in the behind!!  Not much choice for food though. We had some really sad cheeseburgers before the ride and went to Mickey D's afterwards.


----------



## CrashTestRanch

Pot Roast
Rice
Broccoli and cheese sauce


----------



## Our Little Farm

We had beef and veggie stew with home made bread.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had braised ox tails and rice.


----------



## michelleIL

Dang that braised oxtail looks gooooood!


----------



## Murray in ME

michelleIL said:


> Dang that braised oxtail looks gooooood!


Thank you. It was.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I made beef stew out of the roast leftovers and fried up a stack of cornbread cakes to go with it. Dessert is spice cake with hard caramel icing.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We have beef stew leftovers but I have some potatoes simmering now ready to be mashed with milk, butter and black pepper to go with it. 

Chocolate cake if anyone wants anything else afterwards.

Braised oxtail? I have only ever made oxtail soup. Did you use Indian spices, just wondered by the color in one of the photos.


----------



## CrashTestRanch

Leftovers: Beef Stroganoff


----------



## NickieL

potato salad and an apple from my tree


----------



## Cindy in NY

Cuban black beans in the crockpot with rice and salad.


----------



## Murray in ME

Our Little Farm said:


> Braised oxtail? I have only ever made oxtail soup. Did you use Indian spices, just wondered by the color in one of the photos.


The color is mostly from the vegetables I used. Carrot, onion and celery. I pureed the vegetables in the braising liquid after the meat was cooked to thicken the sauce. It also gets a bit of color from some smoked paprika.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We had sloppy joe sandwiches on onion buns, oven baked potato skins with cheese, and baked beans. Still spice cake for dessert and a scoop of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## CrashTestRanch

skipping meals today, I'm broke (frugal) ...


----------



## hmsteader71

I am thinking stroganoff and broccoli casserole.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Something soft so I can eat it! Pasta and our canned spaghetti sauce will work. We have fresh bread, for garlic bread, but I think I'll wait a day or two for that!


----------



## Linkovich

Last night I had too many chicken leftovers (courtesy of cooking a whole chicken for one person) so I chopped it up with a bunch of veggies and mixed in Indian curry sauce. I made two different kinds of curry, with plenty to freeze for another day! And with the bones I made a mean chicken soup! (no the chicken wasn't mean, but the soup was real good!)

Tonight i'm babysitting in exchange for supper, so not sure what's on the menu. And the next night i'm in a date. And the night after that going to a friend's house for supper and to look at my trip pictures. Gee, I don't have to worry about meals for a few days!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Friday night was Chicken and Biscuit Dinner at church. Yesterday I made Irish Stew in the crockpot with Cheddar Bay Biscuits and Salad. Tonight, I'll go back to church for Family Night Supper and eat leftovers from Friday night.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Friday I did ribs and home made fries. 

Yesterday I baked a chicken with garlic and herb seasonings and served it with baked potatoes, and broccoli. Yum!

Today lunch will be chicken sandwiches, and for supper I think I will make a venison (using meat I canned last winter) barley and vegetable stew, and make some whole wheat bread to eat with it, or mashed taters, not sure which yet.


----------



## michelleIL

Cindy in NY said:


> Cuban black beans in the crockpot with rice and salad.


So what do you put in your cuban black beans?


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was homemade pizzas with the grandkids. Tonight is roast chicken, baked sweet potatoes, and chicken gravy on baked dressing and this is some of the leftover meals coming out of the freezer.


----------



## Ravenlost

Stuffed portabello mushrooms, broccoli and some other veggie...haven't decided yet.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Oh yummy Ravenlost! 

We have roast chicken left overs, so I may make a nice chicken curry with it. I was going to make a venison stew, but want to finish up the chicken first.


----------



## mountainlaurel

We had another family from church over for Sunday dinner today. So last night I put in the crockpot, chuck roast with potatoes, carrots and onions and beef gravy. Then we had a salad, with yeast rolls and plum jelly, deviled eggs and sweet tea and for dessert, chocolate cake with vanilla ice cream and home made caramel pecan sauce poured hot over the cake and ice cream. That sauce was delicious. If you ate enough, you could get a real good stomach ache. LOL

But I think that sauce would make a good topping for caramel pecan cinnamon rolls to I made them this afternoon with the leftover yeast roll dough and poured the sauce in the bottom of the dish, then layered the cinnamon rolls on top and stuck it in the fridge to raise for breakfast tomorrow. I can think of lots of other things to pour that sauce over too, like baked sweet potatoes.


----------



## aftermidnite

Tonight I am trying a new recipe ..Thai Chicken Thighs in the Crock Pot and Jasmine Rice (will cook the rice with half coconut milk and half water ) and I bought some Nann (sp) Garlic Herb bread at the grocery store ..first time eating the bread and I LOVE it ! now if I can just get my courage up to try an make some here at home ...Just got home from work and the house smells Lovely !


----------



## menagerie momma

Made Pot Roast with Potatoes, Carrots and Onions and bought a loaf of bread from the bakery for us and our friends. Tomorrow I will probably do homemade pizza, but I'm not sure yet.

Jessie


----------



## Solarmom

Tonight was swordfish-grilled on a flat top, marinated in almond oil and garlic served with a sauce made of pink grapefruit,scallions,garlic,ginger,rice rice vinegar,lemon and lime juice and almond oil-the sides were rice and brussels sprouts!


----------



## toni48

Fried venison, fried potatoes, bean salad, baked beans, cornbread, raw veggies and dip.


----------



## Our Little Farm

aftermidnite said:


> Tonight I am trying a new recipe ..Thai Chicken Thighs in the Crock Pot and Jasmine Rice (will cook the rice with half coconut milk and half water ) and I bought some Nann (sp) Garlic Herb bread at the grocery store ..first time eating the bread and I LOVE it ! now if I can just get my courage up to try an make some here at home ...Just got home from work and the house smells Lovely !


I love garlic naan bread. 

Here is a recipe for you.

http://www.grouprecipes.com/39438/home-baked-garlic-naan-bread.html


----------



## Cindy in NY

michelleIL said:


> So what do you put in your cuban black beans?


Here's the recipe Michelle.

Crock Pot Cuban Beans & Rice

1 lb dried black beans, presoaked, rinsed & sorted
1 lg onion, chopped
1 bell pepper, chopped
6 cloves garlic, minced
5 cups chicken or vegetable broth
2 tbl olive oil
5 tsp cumin
2 tbl jalapeno peppers, finely chopped
1 (14 oz) can diced tomatoes or Rotel tomatoes, undrained
Cooked rice

Combine first 8 ingredients in large crockpot (beans through jalapenos). Cook on high about 6 to 8 hours until beans are tender. (I would cook at least 8 hours, maybe 9.) Add tomatoes and stir, cook another 15 minutes to heat through.

Serve on top of cooked rice. Can top with sour cream or more chopped jalapenos or onions.


----------



## Mickey

I'm taking a page from soulsurvivor's book. I took some meatloaf out of the freezer for supper tonight. Will have baked potato w/gravy, carrots and salad to go with it. I think maybe a chocolate cream pie for dessert


----------



## HappyYooper

Threw together a beef & porketta roast, beaver hind quarters, potatoes, carrots, onions, mushrooms & LOTS of garlic the other day and just finished it up tonight. Lots of meat still so tomorrow will be hash


----------



## soulsurvivor

All these delicious menus make me hungry and I'm so glad this thread is still active. I love reading what everyone is having for dinner. I'm trying to make some room in the freezer for the upcoming deer hunting season. DH is seriously considering getting tags and going deer hunting this year. Even if he doesn't, we have family/friends that always give us meat. Tonight's surprise leftover freezer meal was beef roast and gravy. I made a skillet of fried cornbread and called it a meal.


----------



## toni48

Potato soup and crackers. DH had a peanut butter sandwich with his.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We had chicken curry with the leftover chicken. 

Right now I fancy gyros so may work on that tomorrow.


----------



## melissa78

had a turkey breast cooked in the crockpot and made gravy made with the juices for hot turkey sandwiches. stuffing on the side.


----------



## IMContrary

Tonight I had sushi from the store and it was quite tasty too! For my snack later in the evening, I had a big Jonagold apple. It was good too.


----------



## Murray in ME

I did some recipe testing tonight. I made a spinach, mushroom and cheese stuffed pork loin with creamy gorgonzola and mushroom sauce. To go with it I made garlic and mushroom mashed potatoes.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Murray, you are KILLIN' me!

Crockpot pot roast : chuck steak with potatoe, carrots and sw potatoes. Oven fried Okra and sauteed greens with balsamic vinegar, figs and toasted pecans. Salad of whatever is still in the garden: peppers, toms mainly.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Murray, my family would love that meal!

Still got some leftovers in the fridge, so we will be having chicken and vegetable madras curry with garlic naan bread. I may make some onion bhajees to go with it.


----------



## Cindy in NY

I was able to buy a bunch of cooked chicken (4 lbs) from the leftovers of the Chicken and Biscuit Dinner at church. Before I divide it up and put it in the freezer, I'm going to make Spicy Chicken Chili for dinner tonight.


----------



## HappyYooper

tonight (and tomorrow) it will be cheesy scalloped potatoes with ham )


----------



## mamita

and once again, I'm wishing Murray would please adopt us. wow..kid you not, I was drooling!!! 
making soup in the crockpot, and it smells so good already. cozy on a chilly day.  fried apples, and homemade biscuits.


----------



## Cindy in NY

DH had a lunch meeting at work yesterday so he came home with leftover Panera sandwiches. So we had those for dinner last night. We'll have the Spicy Chicken Chili tonight.


----------



## aftermidnite

Tonight will be Mackerel Patties and Mashed Potatoes (need to use 3 large potatoes before they go bad ) will also have Naan bread (still have the garlic naan bread from Walmart but am planning on trying the recipe OLF posted the link to on my next day off ) and a veggie ..all leftovers will be for lunches the next couple of days ..
Today's lunch for work will be a Lunchable with American Cheese and Turkey but I will not eat those crackers that come with it ..Naan bread once again .hehehehe and a small Tupperware container of spiced mustard along with Vinegar and Salt chips and a Caffeine Free Pepsi ..Today will be a no heat lunch and thus save a few moments time to have more of a break ..


----------



## Joe123

Mother is coming over later this evening an fixing grilled chicken breast for sandwiches with having some FF to eat. Me going to drink a nice cold coke got to hide from wife,while wife is having lemon water. :grin:

Thank God for mothers... :banana02::gaptooth:


----------



## Murray in ME

mamita said:


> and once again, I'm wishing Murray would please adopt us. wow..kid you not, I was drooling!!!


You're welcome anytime.


----------



## Solarmom

last night's dinner was rosemary and garlic pork loin with home canned potato slices baked w/rosemary oil and garlic w sweet corn niblets!! I swear there was nothing left but the aroma! Tonight is Oriental beef and broccoli with Basmati rice- i sliced the beef paper thin with a mandolin slicer and looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Murray in ME said:


> I did some recipe testing tonight. I made a spinach, mushroom and cheese stuffed pork loin with creamy gorgonzola and mushroom sauce. To go with it I made garlic and mushroom mashed potatoes.


your pork loin looks awesome, but I have tried gorgonzola cheese one time in my whole life. they made us try it at this restaurant I worked at years ago. It was so gross, I actually spit it out on the table in front of everyone, it tasted kind of like dirty diapers, not that I have ever tasted a diaper..


----------



## soulsurvivor

ok, stop my laughing here, but that "nothing left but the aroma" was funny! Oh, and I've never heard of anything that tasted like "dirty diapers" and goodness, hope I never taste it! :gaptooth:

I love this forum and I love this supper thread.

I hate red beans and rice. It's a personal taste hate that I have going and I don't think I'll ever get past it, but it helps me to understand how very culturally diverse this great country is and how fortunate I am to live here where we can eat what we want when we want. 

oh, and supper tonight was surprise freezer meal of spaghetti sauce. We had that on noodles (out of spaghetti) and had a mixed fruit salad. I toasted some bread hills and spread them with garlic butter too.


----------



## Solarmom

I'm glad I gave you a good chuckle Soulsurvivor!! I love this website and forum too!




Kris


----------



## Murray in ME

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> your pork loin looks awesome, but I have tried gorgonzola cheese one time in my whole life. they made us try it at this restaurant I worked at years ago. It was so gross, I actually spit it out on the table in front of everyone, it tasted kind of like dirty diapers, not that I have ever tasted a diaper..



Then just leave off the sauce.  I'm just kidding. Gorgonzola isn't for everyone. It is much different when incorporated into a dish than it is plain though. I like gorgonzola on its own. If fact, I like pretty much all cheese including some of the really 'funky' stuff. My mom, on the other hand, doesn't like pungent cheeses on there own but she really liked the sauce on this pork. It's all about how it's used.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's a little past midnight as I post this and I just finished eating a fried bologna sandwich with a slice of cold cranberry sauce on it. It really hit the spot. I was still hungry because I didn't eat much supper tonight. Today was DH's birthday and we all took him out to eat tonight. I stayed busy with the youngest grandson who's 15 months old. . .whew, and I can't recall if I ate or not. . . :gaptooth:


----------



## Murray in ME

I did some recipe testing tonight. I made seared beef heart in creamy mushroom and smoked paprika sauce (a lot like a stroganoff), cheesy mashed potato gratin and garlicky sauteed asparagus and mushrooms.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Not sure. Not eaten in 2 days, don't know if I can yet. 

Something without hardly to no fat. No grease. Simple.

Any ideas? Vegetarian will probably work best.


----------



## aftermidnite

I am thinking either cheesy potato soup or home made chicken an noodles ..then again something else may tickle my fancy or I may be called in to work this evening so maybe I better go with the soup ..easy to take and heat (maybe I can use my new to me thermos today )

edit:
Got the call to work this evening at Goodwill so Cheesy Potato Soup and Cornbread is cooking as I Type ..will be ever so good as the weather has turned just a tad chilly today !


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Leftover crockpot venison curry and a salad of cherry toms and peppers with balsamic vinegar.

Little Bit farm: Sounds like scrambled eggs would do the trick. With fruit on the side.


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight is salisbury steaks, cheesy potatoes, green bean casserole, country apple cobbler, pumpkin pie, challah & wine.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I think supper tonight is going to be whatever I stop and buy to take home. We've had workmen in our house all weekend and not sure they're going to get finished tonight.


----------



## jwal10

Last night was slice of tomato, sausage patty and a scrambled egg with dried mixed vegetable....James


----------



## Cindy in NY

Cowboy Beans in the crockpot with biscuits and salad.


----------



## melissa78

Beef pot roast with carrots in the crockpot. DD11 made peanut butter cookies with Hershey's Kisses for dessert.


----------



## Susan

Leftover Mexican Chicken casserole and some fresh from the garden sqaush either fried or steamed....


----------



## Louisiana Mom

Everything ya'll said sounds yummy.
I made a big pot of chili. We'll eat off of that for a couple of days!


----------



## Tiempo

To get to the place I worked at today, I had to pass a place that sells frozen Cornish pasties made by a local guy that are really yummy (he's a transplant from the UP) and very reasonably priced, so I stocked up.

I usually just get the beef, but today I picked up some chicken too, so I'm going to try those tonight.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Sunday roast day here -- roast chicken, roast potatoes, green salad and carrots.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Dh made roast beef with potatoes and vegetables.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

meatloaf with tomato/horseradish sauce, mashed potatoes, stir fry (cabbage, carrots, onions, brocolli, with a sauce of soy sauce, fermented black beans and oyster sauce), salad with HM dressing.

HM chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## wanda1950

Turkey with dressing & gravy, lima beans, creamed potatoes, apples


----------



## Mickey

Oven fried chicken, hm mac'n'cheese, spinach and hm pickled beets. Chocolate ice cream later.


----------



## Jenni979

meat loaf, cheese & garlic mashed potatoes, garden salad & yeast rolls...

I am thinking about making a cinnamon cake for desert, but I am not sure yet...


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti and some shrimp sauteed in garlic butter.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Last night was roast chicken, and today is rainy and dreary, so I'm going to make chicken and dumplings with the leftover meat, then stock for soup tomorrow from the carcass.

I love getting three meals from one chicken!

T.


----------



## aftermidnite

I am in a rut ..LOL 
Today's dinner for work is Mac&cheese made with Velveeta added some roasted corn onions and black beans and frozen peas and a can of tuna ..easy to reheat ..
Right now I cook something but by the time I cook it I am not hungry or dont want to eat what I have cooked and everything I seem to cook seems bland and boring (today's dinner was easy to throw together in a short span of time ) ..It is just me now and I cant seem to get the portions down to a manageable level either ..I can eat stuff only so long and my freezer is too full to freeze what I get tired of ...
I know others have bigger problems that this ..just frustrated with meals and even eating ..


----------



## mistymomom

I'm making chili and corn bread tonight. I'll take the left over chili, some cheese and tortillas to make easy burritos for lunch at work. Tomorrow will be chicken and noodles. Love the big fat homemade noodles!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Our house is still a mess with stuff sitting everywhere due to the latest remodeling project in this house. DH and I were so tired last night that we settled for a quick fry hamburger in the skillet with a slice of cheese and onion on top and called that our meal. We were both asleep by 6:30 pm. I have no clue what supper will be tonight, but probably the same menu for most of this week, fast and easy.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Last night was roast chicken, and today is rainy and dreary, so I'm going to make chicken and dumplings with the leftover meat, then stock for soup tomorrow from the carcass.
> 
> I love getting three meals from one chicken!
> 
> T.


Tracy, are your dumplings, like thick noodle strips, or are they herb dough ball type dumplings?

Not sure what we are having. I haven't been able to eat for 6 days, and am finally feeling hungry. Maybe a vegetable soup? DH and the kids have had the kitchen, so am not sure what is left! LOL


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was hotdogs in crescent rolls with fries and salad. Tonight if I have time to make the dough, we'll be having stromboli with home canned spicy spaghetti sauce for dipping.


----------



## Our Little Farm

That sounds good Cindy! There is nothing like having home canned spaghetti sauce in the pantry is there? So useful and quick. Easy to make too. Love Stromboli!


----------



## okiemomof3

I am making garlic lime chicken, brown rice, and peas. today is also bread baking day and so there will be fresh milled and baked ww bread and butter....possibly popovers with honey and butter dessert!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Spicy Sausage and Beans in the crockpot with butter bread and salad.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Venison, barley and vegetable stew. Easy and simple.


----------



## Murray in ME

Our Little Farm said:


> Venison, barley and vegetable stew. Easy and simple.


That sounds really good.

We went to my sister in law's tonight. It was my nephew Ralph's birthday. His younger brother made a nice pasta with spinach, mushrooms and spicy sausage.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Mmm Murray, that sounds good and is one of our favorites. Did he make the pasta into little parcels stuffed like we do, or were those ingredients in the sauce?


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

I worked yesterday at the library, and when I got home, my kids made me a cup of tea and told me to go sit down and chill out, THEY were making dinner. They and DH put together a very respectable toast and eggs. It was heaven!

Tonight, however, we are going to try Murray's recipe for "heart stroganoff". It looked so good in the pictures, and I have several goat hearts in the freezer, so we're trying it, with the mashed potatoes and sauteed veg.

My mouth is watering just thinking about it!


----------



## Our Little Farm

That was a really nice thing to come home to! 

Goat hearts. Hmmm. Ok, I think I will be vegetarian for the day! LOL

You are SO much braver than me.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Our Little Farm said:


> Tracy, are your dumplings, like thick noodle strips, or are they herb dough ball type dumplings?


Big, fluffy dumplings. I make a dough kind of like biscuit dough, only wetter, and drop by chunks into the simmering stew, then tightly cover the pot and reduce the heat to a bare simmer. Twenty minutes later you have the most glorious, light, fluffy dumplings! The boys love them (so do I  ).


----------



## Our Little Farm

That is how I make mine. DH's family make them in strips, like noodles and call them dumplings. I was SO disappointed the first time chicken and dumplings were served!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Our Little Farm said:


> That is how I make mine. DH's family make them in strips, like noodles and call them dumplings. I was SO disappointed the first time chicken and dumplings were served!


I think it might be an eastern European/western European thing. My friend makes them like your DHs family, and her family is from eastern Europe. My grandmother made them that way, too, and she was eastern European.

My other grandmother, however, was western European, and this is the recipe she used, and the one my mother used, and now *I* use. The fluffier, the better!


----------



## Our Little Farm

> The fluffier, the better!


 I agree.

There is nothing like dumplings in the Autumn and winter.  Do you put herbs in yours?


----------



## okiemomof3

tonight we are having.....not sure what to call it but...i quartered up some potatoes still in their skins, cut up some chunks of carrots, large diced a few bell peppers, drizzled with olive oil and seasoned with Emeril's and pepper and tossed together. I sliced up a package of turkey brats and put them on top, covered and baked in my stoneware....last 15 minutes i removed the foil to allow for more browning....it sure tasted good!

yes, i cooked supper early tonight, because we are busy all evening long!


----------



## Murray in ME

Our Little Farm said:


> Mmm Murray, that sounds good and is one of our favorites. Did he make the pasta into little parcels stuffed like we do, or were those ingredients in the sauce?


He put all the ingredients in the sauce. He also added some alfredo sauce to the tomato based sauce. It was really tasty.


----------



## Murray in ME

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Tonight, however, we are going to try Murray's recipe for "heart stroganoff". It looked so good in the pictures, and I have several goat hearts in the freezer, so we're trying it, with the mashed potatoes and sauteed veg.


I hope you like it Tracy.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Chicken and Dressing, Butter Beans, Candied Carrots, fresh bread


----------



## Murray in ME

Our Little Farm said:


> That is how I make mine. DH's family make them in strips, like noodles and call them dumplings. I was SO disappointed the first time chicken and dumplings were served!


That happened to me when we were visiting family in South Carolina. They told us we were having chicken and dumplings and we got chicken and thick noodles.  It was very good but not the same thing. Once we got south of PA, every place that offered chicken and dumplings used the noodle type dumplings. Not a bad thing, just different than the fluffy dumplings I'm used to.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Yesterday was beef roast and veggies with chocolate cheesecake as dessert. Tonight is pizza that DH is going to pick up and bring home. He's helping his dad get his garden stuff winterized and in storage for the winter.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Tonight we are having roast chicken with garlic and herb potato wedges (baked) and salad.

It's Friday night so the kids will have stove popped popcorn for dessert while watching a movie.  Treat night!


----------



## Murray in ME

We're having chicken soup and biscuits tonight.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

I just have to say, Murray's heart stroganoff with mashed potatoes and sauteed veg is AMAZING. I have a new favorite way to serve heart! Thanks, Murray!

Tonight, we're having pork tenderloin and roasted vegetables. It's cold and windy here, and the perfect night for a big pan full of roasted root veggies with plenty of seasoning! I have fresh sunflower flaxseed bread cooling on the countertop, and I might throw together a quick chocolate cake or a pan full of rice pudding for afters.


----------



## Murray in ME

Thank you Tracy. I'm glad you liked it. Your tenderloin and roasted vegetables sounds really good.

We didn't have the chicken soup tonight. We had to go out for a while and by the time we got home it was to late to finish the soup so we'll have that tomorrow. We had hot dogs with blue cheese cole slaw instead.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

We usually have lunch as our main meal, although people from this area call lunch dinner.
Yesterday we had homemade pizza. there was plain cheese, bacon and onion, and bacon and fresh mushrooms. We dont do the slimy kind..yucky.

the sauce, however came in a jar. Who needs homemade sauce when I can get Emeril's brand from the salvage grocery for a dollar a jar?


----------



## babysteps

. Who needs homemade sauce when I can get Emeril's brand from the salvage grocery for a dollar a jar?[/QUOTE said:


> Although I love making from scratch but when I see a bargin like that I'm all over it. I call it food gleening. Never reject free or very cheep food. DH found a bunch of .50 cent frozen meals at store. Bought 30 of them. DD12 eat them as snacks after school. I have 12 tomatos on the counter right now that friends managed to have extra. Extra tomatos in WY are like gold. Now if I just knew what to do with them before they go bad. Any ideas for 12 tomatos? Maybe on french bread with some cheese?
> 
> Read more about how I food glean on my blog.
> 
> babysteps :walk:


----------



## Quiver0f10

chicken pot pie


----------



## Murray in ME

We had the chicken soup and biscuits we were going to have last night.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH is doing the chef thing today for his racing buddies. They're all watching the Taladega(?) this afternoon? I don't know, one of those car races. He's working on 4 racks of babyback ribs now. He's already got the coleslaw and baked beans finished. He'll fix me a big plate when it's finished. They all gather in our neighbor's shop building around the wood stove to watch their big screen tv races and eat lots of food.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Not sure what supper will be. We have had spaghetti and home made meat pasta sauce for lunch, and will be killing and skinning lambs this afternoon to be butchered, so will be pretty busy!


----------



## Cindy in NY

We've having leftover grilled dogs with black bean salad.


----------



## Quiver0f10

chicken noodle soup and french bread.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Grilled steak, au grautin potatoes, green beans, hot bread and butter, iced tea!


----------



## Gregg Alexander

Well too night we are having turnip greens, cornbread and a little pot licker in a bowl with sweet tea


----------



## Cindy in NY

Breakfast for dinner here - french toast and bacon.


----------



## Our Little Farm

The kids had friends over so for lunch we had venison stew with baked potatoes and for supper we did pizzas and ice-cream!


----------



## Murray in ME

We had leftover chicken soup. As with most soups, it was even better tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We did the leftover meal too with roast beef sandwiches and a salad. Dessert was lemon pound cake.


----------



## wanda1950

chili dogs!!


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH is off work today so we had a lunch of slaw dogs with plain potato chips and a rootbeer. Haven't had rootbeer in years, but it sure tasted good.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Smoky Refried Bean Soup in the crockpot and salad.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Early evening for us tonite...to watch election results: Bison Shepards Pie, hot rolls and tea...Halloween snackies for dessert!


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight is cheesy potato soup and spoon rolls. Maybe Scottish shortbread for desert.


----------



## Our Little Farm

For supper I am heading to hmsteader71's place! YUM!


----------



## mamajohnson

Today we had onion/lemon chicken, snowball potatoes, salad.
I was going to make a chocolate peppermint cake. But realized I had no eggs. :bored: haven't had to buy any in forever. Gotta remember to do that.


----------



## Our Little Farm

mamajohnson....when your girls are laying well in the spring and summer, crack some eggs into ice cube trays and freeze them. Once frozen, empty into a zip lock freezer bag. Do this until you have about 100 eggs stored. They will get you through the winter time when hens go into molt etc. Good for all round cooking and baking.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

It's turned cool, windy and rainy here...Hubby is asking for Homemade Potato Soup and onion rolls for tonight.....Sounds good too me!


----------



## Cindy in NY

At DH's request we are having chimichangas and jalapeno corn pudding in the crockpot.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Ribs!


----------



## soulsurvivor

That's what we had, leftover ribs! Along with coleslaw and baked beans. Also finished off the lemon pound cake. Weather is cooling here and soup is sounding good for tomorrow.


----------



## wanda1950

bean & bacon soup with Mexican cornbread


----------



## Carol from Upto

We will be having homemade pizza, I am waiting for the dough to rise a little more. Kind of silly to be making dinner this late, but I got home, did my barn work, prepared the dough, and went to the gym. Funny how the evenings go by so fast. Hate to go to bed hungry and there should be leftovers for lunch. 
The pizza will have artichokes, red peppers, olives, and onionss


----------



## Carol from Upto

We will be having homemade pizza, I am waiting for the dough to rise a little more. Kind of silly to be making dinner this late, but I got home, did my barn work, prepared the dough, and went to the gym. Funny how the evenings go by so fast. Hate to go to bed hungry and there should be leftovers for lunch. 
The pizza will have artichokes, red peppers, olives, and onionss


----------



## Our Little Farm

soulsurvivor said:


> That's what we had, leftover ribs! Along with coleslaw and baked beans. Also finished off the lemon pound cake. Weather is cooling here and soup is sounding good for tomorrow.


Great minds think alike, although we had mashed taters and cabbage with ours. Cooling down here too, staying in the low 30s at night and supposed to snow on Saturday. Soup sounds good.


----------



## Solarmom

Basmati Rice simmered in Sazon Annato topped with Shrimp sauteed in olive oil,Sofrito & Recaito

I love it when hubby goes out of town! I get tired of the same 'ol meat and potatoes. Besides, it was so pretty I had to take a picture of it LOL!



Kris


----------



## Cindy in NY

Solarmom - that looks great!! On the rare occasion that DH isn't here for dinner, I like to fix myself shrimp scampi!

Today is our 20th anniversary! Since we splurged on a trip a couple months ago, we ordered in pizza from our favorite spot. I also made some scones this afternoon.


----------



## Forest

Sausages with braised cherry tomatoes & wild arugula. And a slice of roasted bread.


----------



## Carol from Upto

Everyone's meals looks/ sounds yummy! 
Tonight I am cooking baked sweet potatoes, baked butternut squash, carrots and turnips mashed, and a casserole with rice, peas, carrots, mushroom soup, and cheese. Hopefully it will last a few days. I don't cook every night!


----------



## wanda1950

pork tenderloin, scalloped potatoes, broccoli


----------



## jwal10

Just finished, Sweetie made what we call tater tot cassarole. Chanterell mushroom soup with onion, celery, and ground elk. Grate potato and press into a small fry pan (about 1" thick) put a little butter in pan and brown one side until golden brown, flip and cook for a couple of minutes, place over the meat mixture in a small cassarole dish and bake at 400 degrees until top is brown, about 15 mins. That and a fresh garden salad....James


----------



## Murray in ME

That looks great Solarmom.

We had chili cheese dogs with my nephew.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We will be having Gyros today.


----------



## mamita

just made garlic basil homemade noodles. will toss with extra virgin olive oil that has been warmed with lots of garlic (after flavoring the pieces are removed), shrimp, and topped with freshly grated parm cheese. we'll be all smelly tomorrow, which is why it's a Friday supper! soooo good! a little salad of spinach & tomato on the side. then hot chocolate by the fire, cause it's darn cold today.


----------



## NickieL

it's going to be PB sandwhich with grape drink


----------



## Nina

Baked ziti, a salad of romaine lettuce, and lemon meringue pie tonight. Easy!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Easy peasey supper tonight of frozen chili heating on the stove. Going to boil elbow macaroni to add and serve with a side salad of greens and bread sticks.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Roasted lemon pepper chicken with sweet rolls and salad, then watermelon if anyone wants any.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Burgers and grapes. The boy's running out the door to scout camp, needed something he could eat fast....they'll feed him again in a few hours anyways.


OLF...gyro's :doh: Why don't I ever think to make those at home?? Guess what will be on the menu next week!


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight is salisbury steaks, glazed carrots, stovetop & homemade bread and wine.


----------



## Jenni979

BBQ (in the oven) ribs, loaded mashed potatoes and a garden salad... Am thinking about apple cake for desert... Or maybe just chocolate icecream...


----------



## fetch33

I made 'brown spaghetti' with leftover spaghetti, onions, garlic, soy sauce, stir-fry sauce and chopped leftover pork loin. It was a hit and help clean out the fridge.


----------



## Forest

No time today, so scrambled eggs with goat cheese & a piece of bread...


----------



## wanda1950

potato soup & corn bread


----------



## Our Little Farm

Ohio dreamer said:


> Burgers and grapes. The boy's running out the door to scout camp, needed something he could eat fast....they'll feed him again in a few hours anyways.
> 
> 
> OLF...gyro's :doh: Why don't I ever think to make those at home?? Guess what will be on the menu next week!


I made 2 posts one with what I am 'making' and one with what we had. LOL
I still need to make gyros, lamb is now ground up, but I need goat burger to go with it, so it will be something we will be having sometime this weekend.

The roasted chicken was nice, but gyros are SO much better!


----------



## MO_cows

Chipotle Chili!


----------



## Gregg Alexander

Last night we had blackeyed pea's , creamed corn, butterbeans , and corn bread with sweet tea


----------



## Murray in ME

We're having pork chops, mashed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Before the bad weather comes in today, we grilled out last night. Hamburgers and some handmade pepperoni pizza sausage from the deli.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Over the weekend we had 8 guests, so we had Gyros, and Shepherds pie (made with our own lamb ).

They are heading home today......so I might copy Cindy and grill some moose steaks that were given to me as a celebration present from a friend. We could have those with some baked potatoes and grilled veggies.

Good idea Cindy! Thank you. 

(note: I don't eat steaks, so I will be having cauliflower cheese. I have some wonderful Canadian sharp cheddar I will grate. )


----------



## wanda1950

pancakes & turkey sausage


----------



## Linkovich

5 minutes till the office closes.... and the sun is almost down! Darn daylight savings.....

I think i'll be having spaetzle (if it doesn't become the disaster it was on sunday!) with farmer sausage and beets. And maybe a smoothie for dessert! Mmmmm.....


----------



## Cindy in NY

Miserable weather here (rain, snow, & sleet) so we had homemade chicken pot pies and salad.


----------



## Jenni979

It was in the 70's here today & sunny... (We need rain in the WORST way!)

We are having fried chicken salad (romaine, cucumber, green onions, carrots, grated sharp cheddar, red cabbage, garlic crutons sprinkled with crispy fried chicken breast & ranch dressing), home-made onion bread and sweet tea. 'nana pudding for desert.


----------



## Gregg Alexander

Tonight we had , blackeyed peas, fried yard bird, mashed taters, cornbread, and sweet tea


----------



## soulsurvivor

Beef roast with carrots, onions and potatoes served with a skillet of cornbread. Chocolate pudding for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Wonderful weather and we're grilling burgers tonight. Grill pak of potatoes, onions and squash. Dessert is peach cobbler.


----------



## aftermidnite

Yesterday I fixed a largish pressuer cooker of Swiss Steak ..along with mashed potatoes and glazed carrotts and a mixture of brown an white rice (didnt have enough of both so mixed them ) ..Was a wonderful dinner shared with the Team Leader at work and todays lunch is the same ..I still have enough to freeze and to share with my dear daughter when she is over the flu ...Will cook again tomorrow for dinner the next couple of days ..and so it goes ..I try to cook enough to feed me and another (whoever may be hungry or may have forgotten their dinner at work ) each time I cook ...


----------



## whiterock

Ham, mashed potatoes, pinto beans and cornbread.
Ed


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tacos, refried beans and salad.


----------



## Murray in ME

Last night I made a big pot of spicy beef and sausage chili. Monday night I slow roasted a pork shoulder. Lots of leftovers so tonight I'm chopping some of the pork and mixing it with barbecue sauce. Making a sandwich with the pork and having a bowl of chili with it.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Whole wheat spagetti boiled in red wine water and tossed with sauteed onions and baby portabella mushrooms and wilted fresh kale and chopped fresh tomatoes (still have a few left from the garden). Served with whole wheat garlic bread.


----------



## Murray in ME

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> Whole wheat spagetti boiled in red wine water and tossed with sauteed onions and baby portabella mushrooms and wilted fresh kale and chopped fresh tomatoes (still have a few left from the garden). Served with whole wheat garlic bread.



That sounds delicious. Red wine pasta is really good.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

I can't believe I'm posting this: Mcdonalds.

The more I hear the news stories about how unhealthful kid's meals are from McD's and how they are going to be outlawed in california--I want a big Mac that much more!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Oh, I'm with you on craving the taste of a Big Mac. I sometimes make the fake ones here at home by topping a grilled hamburger with shredded lettuce and Thousand Island dressing. It's not exactly the same taste as a Big Mac but it's close enough.


----------



## Our Little Farm

No one else eating tonight? LOL

We are having home raised/butchered lamb chops, with home made fries and some veggies. 

YUM!


----------



## hmsteader71

We are having fish sandwiches and creamed corn.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We had Pizza Hut buffet for lunch so no one is real hungry. I told DH that when he got hungry I'd make grilled cheese and tomato soup.


----------



## rivenoak

Dinner tonight was steaks on the grill with Montreal seasoning, grean beans, and a garlic/herb rice pilaf. Cut up Granny Smith apples for dessert.


----------



## wanda1950

new recipe for us--vegetarian white bean chili.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Well everyone was kind of tired and no one wanted to make much effort. So I pulled a couple of bags of taco meat (left over from previous taco meals)out the freezer and thawed it out.

Threw some taco shells that were in the pantry in the oven to warm, sliced up a couple of the last tomatoes from the garden and shredded some cheese. Fixed up the tacos and we all sat down to eat. 

hmmm, they tasted kind of funny. Realized that one bag of meat was taco meat the other was sloppy joes. Made for interesting tacos.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH had a small steak grilled and a baked potato with a salad. I heated up the leftover roast and had an open-faced sandwich of roast and gravy with a few veggies on the side.


----------



## aftermidnite

I have a mixture of brown and white rice left over from my earlier in the week meal of Swiss Steak ..
I am thinking Chicken Fried Rice and Brussel Sprouts caramelized with garlic and balsamic vinegar to take to work this evening ..

Still trying to jazz up my meals and always look here every morning for ideas ..


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Our Little Farm said:


> No one else eating tonight? LOL


But it was Vet Day, yesterday!! That's a holiday, I don't cook on holidays, lol. We just stave the Vet in our house and feed him good on the 12th. 

OK, I admit it we did eat yesterday. Chicken pot pie type thing - home canned chicken, all the open frozen veggies in the freezer (spinach, broccoli, corn, and peas), flour gravy and with a loose biscuit mix (homemade mix) on top.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We're still cleaning up leftovers out of the fridge. We had skillet toasted garlic bread topped with sloppy joe and grated cheese. Tasted better than it sounds. DH ate the last piece of chocolate cheesecake and I ate the last banana. Fridge is almost empty and ready for new leftovers.


----------



## Solarmom

Tonight its 9 dozen oysters on the half shell with my best pal michelle. We'll be making grilled goat cheese wrapped in grape leaves and some other "thing" as suits our fancy!
And a few cold beers and saltines to go with those wonderful briny ocean tidbits!

Kris


----------



## jwal10

Ground elk, italian meatloaf and acorn squash last night, elk stew tonight, smells so good simmering on the wood stove....James


----------



## aftermidnite

Fried taters and onions and smoked Angus sausage links along with caramelized green beans fried in butter and garlic with a little rice wine vinegar to finish it off before serving was my lunch before work (5 hour shift today ) 
Am thinking I will get out a small pork roast and set it to cooking in the crock pot with some golden mushroom soup(Campbell's only used for cooking ) for lunch at work tomorrow and a microwave baked potato and left over green beans ( if they dont get eaten tonight ) 
I added some thin blanched green beans to my spicy dilly bean mixture left in the jar and will see how long they take to "pickle"..


----------



## Our Little Farm

Tonight we had pizzas. The boys had a tomato based one with pepperoni, the rest of us had portabella mushrooms, cheese and spinach on an onion and white cheese sauce base. No more heartburn! :dance:

Tomorrow the family are having grilled moose steaks (given by a friend), salad and potatoes.


----------



## MO_cows

Bowtie pasta with meatballs (homegrown beef), mushrooms and artichokes in a spicy tomato sauce. Green salad and a bagette-type loaf of bread made from leftover pizza dough I had frozen awhile back.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night - shish-kabobs on the grill with kielbasa, onions, potatoes, peppers, and pineapple. Served over rice with salad. Tonight - leftovers!


----------



## aftermidnite

Change of plan on the crock pot meal ..
I put in frozen chicken (ginormous breast ..leg an thigh ) and chicken stock along with some rotisserie seasoning and let it cook overnight ..The apartment smells Divine this morning ..
I will have a microwave baked potato and some white corn and harvard beets with my chicken today for lunch at work and the left overs for tomorrows lunch at work will only need tweaking with another veggie ..Tonight I will have my usual of Cottage Cheese and Peaches for my meal here at home...Must try to plan ahead and decide on getting meat from the freezer to thaw for meal on Tuesday and plan on a cooking marathon on Wednesday when I am off work for the rest of the weeks meal for my lunches since I will also be roasting 2 big pumpkins given to me ...freezing the pulp for pies and breads as well as to use when my "puppy" needs a little help with constipation ...I never turn anything down when it is offered to me ..I will "work it up " and preserve it somehow ...


----------



## Our Little Farm

Cindy in NY said:


> Last night - shish-kabobs on the grill with kielbasa, onions, potatoes, peppers, and pineapple. Served over rice with salad. Tonight - leftovers!


Sounds delicious!


----------



## Carol from Upto

We had homemade pizza with asparagus. Pretty good. 
We went to a family gathering last night and I brought shrimp cocktail.
I hollowed out a cabbage, put the cocktail sauce in it, and put the shrimp on the outside of the cabbage with toothpicks. It looked pretty cool and everyone was like, Oh La la! I love to cook and am pretty good at making things taste good, but not always good with the presentation. So I was happy with the outcome.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We started the day with a late breakfast of omelets and bacon. Finished the day with swiss steak and gravy, mashed potatoes, and yeast rolls.


----------



## wanda1950

sausage waffles


----------



## Forest

Lasagna


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Last night was roast chicken and vegetables, OMG Delicious! Cake for dessert.

Tonight will be something with the leftover chicken. Maybe chicken and rice casserole or white pizza.


----------



## jwal10

Sweeties Mom is in the hospital, we have been spending most of the last 4 days there. We stopped on our way home at our favorite restaraunt, Murphys, and split a sandwich, fries and coleslaw....James


----------



## Cindy in NY

Taco Soup and salad.


----------



## jwal10

Finished off the elk stew, Sweetie is with her Mom....James


----------



## soulsurvivor

Found 2 cooked hamburgers in the fridge, so put those on buns with swiss and heated in the microwave. Also had lettuce with sliced onions and diced red pepper with a sugar/vinegar dressing. Also found a chocolate Crunch bar and split that between us. Now the fridge is cleaned out.


----------



## wanda1950

spaghetti and cheese biscuits


----------



## momofseven

Cauliflower/potato soup with rolls, raw carrots and dip apple pie.


----------



## MO_cows

Pot Roast - The Encore Presentation.

(Sells it a lot better than "leftovers".)


----------



## Tiempo

One of our favorite comfort food dishes tonight. 

Pre-cooked white rice tossed with crispy crumbled bacon, peas, corn, lightly sauteed onion, strips of omelet cooked eggs and crushed salted peanuts.

Sounds goofy, but it's really tasty


----------



## wanda1950

meant to have a huge salad but found all the lettuce was rotten. Had country ham, biscuits, & fried eggs instead. I was hoping I'd have some "volunteer" lettuce in the garden this fall but alas,no--been too dry. One fall we had the whole garden covered with green leaf volunteer lettuce.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Straightened out the freezer and found some things that need to be used soon. So tonight had cube steak with onion gravy and egg noodles and salad.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Tonight it's Ratatouille.

http://www.newcenturyhomestead.com/articles/Ratatouille


----------



## Jenni979

fried chicken, mashed potatoes, green beans & biscuits... Not sure about desert...


----------



## soulsurvivor

Beef steak with gravy, mashed potatoes, and cornbread. Pumpkin pie for dessert.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Tonight it's Ratatouille.
> 
> http://www.newcenturyhomestead.com/articles/Ratatouille


Sounds very good Tracy.


----------



## Our Little Farm

The kids cooked a pizza tonight for themselves.


----------



## MO_cows

Sweet potato/ham hash with toast and an over easy egg. We had breakfast for dinner and it really hit the spot. The ham was home-grown, cured at the processor and then slow smoked with apple cider baste.


----------



## jwal10

Home made chinese again, left over wild turkey, carrots, onion, 1/2 a head of cabbage, homemade noodles and mandarin sauce....James


----------



## soulsurvivor

We're expecting several folks here tomorrow for a late lunch, so I spent today baking 9 lbs of beef chuck roast, and will make mashed potatoes and glazed carrots tomorrow/today, I need to get in bed.

DH made fresh coleslaw today and we ate that on grilled hotdogs and buns, had a few chips and a couple slices of banana bread.


----------



## wanda1950

grilled T-bones & huge baked potatoes. We hardly ever eat a big hunk of meat anymore & it sure tasted good!!!


----------



## Michael W. Smith

For lunch today, I just finished putting a pork loin in the crock pot.

A package of Lipton Onion Soup Mix
Some soy sauce
Some water
A can of Cream of Mushroom Soup
Some pepper
Some garlic
And a little bit of vinegar marinade that the pork loin has been "marinating" in.

Set the crock pot on "Low" for 8 hours and by the time we come home from church, it will be ready.

Okay, back to bed!


----------



## Our Little Farm

DH did the family proud by cooking lamb chops (our own butchered lamb), carrots, English peas, and honey glazed rolls.

The kids ate every bite!


----------



## IMContrary

Tonight trying a new recipe, mushroom and ham strata. Kinda like a savory bread pudding. It is baking now and smells wonderful. If it turns out to taste as good as it smells, I'll post the recipe on my blog. To go with it, some leftover fried apples from last night and a bowl of cubed fresh pineapple and bananas.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Deluxe mac & cheese with applesauce and salad.


----------



## wanda1950

meat loaf, mashed potatoes, & green beans.


----------



## chigarden

Good morning everyone,
I have this week off so I'm making a much needed menu for December LOL

Tracy, these sound like the dumplings I love, can you please share a recipe ??? the only ones I have been able to find are the "noodle type"

thanks,
Margaret




Tracy Rimmer said:


> Big, fluffy dumplings. I make a dough kind of like biscuit dough, only wetter, and drop by chunks into the simmering stew, then tightly cover the pot and reduce the heat to a bare simmer. Twenty minutes later you have the most glorious, light, fluffy dumplings! The boys love them (so do I  ).


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's going to be a help yourself heat and eat from the leftovers in the fridge of the big meal we ate yesterday. I was going to grill steak tonight but that's entirely out of the question with all the high winds we're having today.


----------



## wanda1950

finally had the huge salad. I like only veggies in mine but husband has a banana & a whole can of mixed tropical fruit in addition to the veggies. His plate is piled so high I never think he'll eat it all but he always does.

Tried the ranch dressing mix I got on my last trip to our Mennonite store. It was very good!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Started out rainy but turned into a really beautiful sunny day so we had grilled steak with baked potatoes and a salad of lettuce and toasted croutons. Dessert was a slice of banana bread.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Making burritos with my homemade tortilla recipe:

We're going to fill them with refried beans, lettuce and sprouts, shredded cheese, homemade salsa, scrambled eggs and diced, fried potatoes -- maybe a little sour cream on the side for those that want it


----------



## Our Little Farm

After having a traditional Thanksgiving dinner at noon, everyone is just having sandwiches for supper, but DD and I both wanted a nice light salad with cheese. 

Those burritos sound wonderful Tracy.


----------



## Murray in ME

The burritos do sound great Tracy. We had cheeseburgers tonight. The chicken we were going to have for Thanksgiving wasn't thawed so we'll have that this weekend.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Turkey pot pie today! 

Leftover pies etc for dessert.


----------



## Murray in ME

We're having spaghetti with squid simmered in the sauce.


----------



## toni48

Open faced turkey sandwiches with mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Freeholder

Leftovers from yesterday! What else, LOL!

Kathleen


----------



## jwal10

Smoked salmon tacos and cole slaw....James


----------



## salmonslayer

Cold turkey breast meat on fresh crusty french bread, a slather of mayo, a little salt, a Romaine lettuce leaf minus the center rib, and a few crispy celery leafs all in a sandwich with a slice of cold mincemeat pie for dessert. Best part of Thanksgiving!


----------



## soulsurvivor

No leftovers here because we had dinner with his aunt yesterday. I baked a fresh apple pie this morning and couldn't wait for supper, so I ate a piece of pie for a late breakfast. Didn't eat lunch so by the time DH got home from work I had supper waiting on the table because I was starved. I made meatloaf and had Italian noodles, peas, and brown 'n serve rolls. Dessert was pie again. yum yum.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Supper tonight is fried tuna cakes, mashed potatoes, and peas. Dessert is the last 2 pieces of apple pie.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Trying a new recipe - Southwestern Turkey Soup.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

crock pot lasagna


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Beirocks


----------



## toni48

Turkey enchilada's.


----------



## ne prairiemama

chicken soup and eggs (yes we're weird lol)


----------



## Our Little Farm

Turkey madras curry


----------



## wanda1950

Chili


----------



## soulsurvivor

Our Little Farm said:


> Turkey madras curry


I'm sorry but I thought madras was a plaid fabric. What exactly is it in food?


----------



## Murray in ME

soulsurvivor said:


> I'm sorry but I thought madras was a plaid fabric. What exactly is it in food?


It's a type of Indian curry. Generally a red curry. Often fairly spicy.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had our Thanksgiving dinner tonight. Roasted chicken, garlic mashed potatoes, stuffing, green bean casserole, creamed spinach, deviled eggs and cranberry sauce.


----------



## jwal10

Salad from the kitchen garden with tomatoes ripened in the garage, baked acorn squash and a ham steak marinated in apple juice, brown sugar and mustard then baked....James


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was Turkey Pot Pies. Tonight will be leftover Southwestern Turkey Soup. Tomorrow night will be leftover Turkey Pot Pies. Will it ever end?!!


----------



## Our Little Farm

We butchered some lambs recently so tonight will be shepherds pie.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night DH cooked supper. We had fried chicken, baked beans, and fresh coleslaw. I found a can of cinnamon rolls slightly out of date and baked those but didn't put the icing on them. 

Unless I'm hit with some brilliant idea, tonight will be leftovers.


----------



## toni48

Tonight is beans and cornbread.


----------



## wanda1950

pork tenderloin, green peas, baked potato


----------



## Murray in ME

We're having chicken salad sandwiches and tomato soup tonight.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Mmmm that sounds good Murray.


----------



## aftermidnite

Day before yesterday I made a smallish pot of Cheesy Potato Soup and Cornbread Muffins with some buttermilk that was getting close to beyond use (and they were WONDERFUL) so have had that as my dinner for work for 2 days .Last night I had to pop into Kroger's on the way home from work for hairspray (only place that sells VO5 in town now ) and their Rotisserie chicken was marked down to $2.50 ..
My chicken will be lunches and dinner for 4 days and then will cook the bones for more homemade stock to keep on hand ..

Today will have glazed carrotts and spinach with my chicken ...


----------



## wanda1950

My husband caught a mess of Crappie yesterday. Fried it & had fried potatoes, slaw & hush puppies.


----------



## soulsurvivor

wanda1950, lucky you to have fresh crappie!! I'd love to have a mess of fresh fish.

Last night we had roast and taters, cornbread and the last of the coleslaw.


----------



## toni48

Taco's and the trimmings.....


----------



## Our Little Farm

wanda1950 said:


> My husband caught a mess of Crappie yesterday. Fried it & had fried potatoes, slaw & hush puppies.


Oh yummy!

Tonight we are having meatloaf made with a lb of goat burger and a lb of sausage. It will be served with potatoes, cabbage and homemade mushroom gravy. 

I put salsa on top of my meatloaf to give it an added kick. The kids Love it that way.


----------



## NickieL

chicken noodle soup and pbj sandwhiches


----------



## Murray in ME

Our Little Farm said:


> Oh yummy!
> 
> Tonight we are having meatloaf made with a lb of goat burger and a lb of sausage. It will be served with potatoes, cabbage and homemade mushroom gravy.
> 
> I put salsa on top of my meatloaf to give it an added kick. The kids Love it that way.


That sounds really good OLF. 

We had chili.


----------



## Murray in ME

I tested a couple of recipe ideas tonight. I made gemelli pasta with smoked sausage, pesto and feta cheese and creamed spinach with mushrooms and blue cheese.


----------



## Our Little Farm

I have no idea what we are having tonight. LOL I am here for inspiration!


----------



## soulsurvivor

I don't know what to have for supper either OLF. We ate all the leftovers this weekend for quick heat and eats. We had work crews in here all weekend working in the kitchen on plumbing and other stuff. I need to cook somethin' but I'm not very motivated. It's cold here and need some hot food that stays hot.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Same here. Ate all the leftovers yesterday, but it's really cold here today and I need to cook something that will keep us warm.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Decided. 

We are going to have homemade veggie soup here with buttered bread for lunch, and for supper we will have spaghetti with home canned meat sauce. I will probably make some garlic and herb bread to go with it.

Stove popped popcorn with butter for later while watching a movie.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was sloppy joes with fries and salad. Not sure about tonight.


----------



## Our Little Farm

OK, please forgive my ignorance but what are sloppy joes and how are they made?


----------



## Cindy in NY

Our Little Farm said:


> OK, please forgive my ignorance but what are sloppy joes and how are they made?


Sloppy Joes are homemade Manwich.

Brown 3/4 - 1 pound hamburger with chopped onion. Drain. Add in chopped bell pepper, clove of minced garlic, 1 cup ketchup, 1 tbl mustard, 1 tbl worchestshire sauce, 3/4 tsp salt, 1/2 tsp pepper, and a good dash of hot sauce. Cook about 10 - 15 min till heated through. Serve on buns with cheese.


This is very different than what we called Sloppy Joes when I was growing up! Mama would take a pound of browned burger and add a can of alphabet vegetable soup to it and serve it on buns!!


----------



## soulsurvivor

I pulled some roast chunks out of the freezer and did a quick thaw on them in the microwave. After searing in the skillet I put them into a large crockpot and added beef broth, flour and seasonings and cooked it all day. Made a pot of mashed potatoes and poured the beef and gravy on top. Baked a skillet of cornbread to go with it and we ate entirely too much. It really did taste good. I also made a chocolate cream pie and that is still waiting on any brave soul to add more to the big tum tum.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Thank you Cindy, they sound good.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Last night was roast chicken, roast potatoes, and veggie casserole, so tonight was chicken soup made with the carcass and veggies, some dehydrated mushrooms, spices and noodles, with homemade bread. Tomorrow night will be some sort of chicken casserole with the leftover meat.

I love chickens -- the meal that keeps on giving!!!


----------



## stormwalker

Venison stew with the last of the dug potatoes, tons of onions, beet greens and lots of garlic and thyme.
The venison was a gift!


----------



## wanda1950

spaghetti with cheese biscuits


----------



## Carol from Upto

we had baked acorn squash, baked potatoes, and roasted asparagus. with butter, bad, but yummy!


----------



## Murray in ME

We had chicken soup and dumplings.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Chili and Cajun cornbread! It's cold today. < EDIT! Changed my mind. Instead we had venison stew and baked potatoes, the kids had friends over and they love my venison stew.


----------



## glazed

I am thawing out some chicken now.

I am thinking we'll either have chicken and dumplings, or oven-baked chicken with creamed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Mmmm, I could eat some herb dumplings right now! Yum!


----------



## rhaige9

I thawed out a ham I bought before turkey day and heated it last night with a sweet potato bake. Tonight is fried eggs and ham.


----------



## Carol from Upto

We had herb encrusted salmon, baked potatoes, and steamed spinach.
If anyone has a recipe for homemade creamed spinach I will appreciate it!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Took the leftover Southwestern Turkey Soup out of the freezer and had that with fried potatoes and onions and salad.


----------



## Murray in ME

Carol from Upto said:


> We had herb encrusted salmon, baked potatoes, and steamed spinach.
> If anyone has a recipe for homemade creamed spinach I will appreciate it!


Your salmon salmon sounds delicious.

Creamed spinach is super easy. The classic version is started by sauteing some onion or shallot until tender. Add spinach and saute until wilted. Add some cream, season with salt and pepper and a small pinch of nutmeg. Cook until the cream has reduced and thickened.

My usual version is a little different but still really simple. I start by sauteing onions and mushrooms until tender. Add quite a lot of garlic and saute for another minute. Add spinach. If using fresh spinach, saute until wilted. If using frozen (thawed) spinach, squeeze out as much water as possible before adding to pan. Season with salt, pepper and some smoked paprika. Stir in enough sour cream to give a creamy consistency. Stir until hot and serve. I added some crumbled gorgonzola cheese to the last batch I made. It works really well.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had a pork loin roast, mashed potatoes and leftover creamed spinach.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Not sure what lunch will be yet, probably cream crackers and cheese, or sandwiches.

Supper will be left over venison stew, and I may make some french bread to go with it, or mashed taters. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's like ten degrees outside so tonight is pinto bean soup, fried cornbread and baked apples.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Ooooh...baked apples! Now that sounds like a wonderful idea.


----------



## Carol from Upto

Murray, thanks for the recipe for creamed spinach. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Murray in ME

You're welcome Carol. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had roast beef, leftover pasta and green beens.


----------



## romysbaskets

When I don't want to cook...I make soup....

Italian Turkey soup....filled with broccoli, green beans, Egyptian onions, potatoes, beef and chicken broth, Turkey thawed from Thanksgiving (froze those little ziploc bags full of brreat meat for cooking with later), Italian Sage, Italian spice blend, Sea Salt, fresh ground pepper. Then I served it in bowls with fresh tomato slices, grated Romano Cheese and freshly pressed Garlic over the top....family just loved it! Easy as can be.....hot soup on a cold rainy evening.....with hot Jalapeno and cheese bread on the side....


----------



## Evons hubby

I baked some chicken leg quarters on a bed of rice last night and Yvonne loved it even though when I first told her how I made it, she wasnt impressed. Something about the cream of mushroom soup and canned tomatoes together didnt sound right to her but we cleaned up a 14 inch skillet full just the same!


----------



## Our Little Farm

romysbaskets said:


> When I don't want to cook...I make soup....
> 
> Italian Turkey soup....filled with broccoli, green beans, Egyptian onions, potatoes, beef and chicken broth, Turkey thawed from Thanksgiving (froze those little ziploc bags full of brreat meat for cooking with later), Italian Sage, Italian spice blend, Sea Salt, fresh ground pepper. Then I served it in bowls with fresh tomato slices, grated Romano Cheese and freshly pressed Garlic over the top....family just loved it! Easy as can be.....hot soup on a cold rainy evening.....with hot Jalapeno and cheese bread on the side....


Nothing better than homemade soup and a slice or two of homemade bread to go with it!

That sounds delicious Romy.


----------



## Our Little Farm

I have no idea what I am making tonight. I do have some fish in the freezer that I could bake and serve with steamed potatoes and vegetables, but the idea does not fill me with enthusiasm. Think I will just check in here this afternoon to see what is cooking!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Night before last we had tuna melts. Last night we had subs with sub rolls I had gotten at the bread store and put in the freezer and some sweet pepper soup that I got at the dented can store.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Last night was roast pork, served with a sprout salad. Tonight, DH and I have a Christmas dinner to attend, so I think I'll make a pizza for the boys with the leftover pork, tomato sauce, and cheese.


----------



## Loriann1971

Snow is falling, so I feel like soup. I think tonight we will have Roasted Red Pepper Soup with some homemade bread.


----------



## aftermidnite

I have ground beef I need to use ..
Yesterday I bought some Chinese Mothers Cold Remedy(Hot an Sour Soup) but got a call as I was arriving to work that my Mother had been taken to hospital ..so it wasnt eaten ..I brought it home an put it in the fridge ..before heading out to Indianapolis to hospital .
So today I think I will cook the ground beef in patty form in the soup broth and have that as my diner for work along with either green beans or baby lima beans and a baked potato..
The rest of the ground beef will likely be made into small meat loaves in muffin tins and frozen for later meals for work ...


----------



## soulsurvivor

aftermidnite, I hope your mom is doing ok. 

No appetite here as we're both fighting off something making our tummies go growling everytime we even smell food. Last night was chicken noodle out of a can and a few crackers. Tonight he wanted potato and cabbage soup with cornbread and that's what I'm a fixin, but I'm not yet up to that on my menu. I'll probably eat a grilled cheese or something.

I decided to eat a bowl of Cheerios and a banana. I ate almost the entire bowl of cereal and noticed one was swimming. Huh? Check your Cheerios. Brand new box had meal larvae infestation. Color me a sickly green now.


----------



## wanda1950

vegetable beef soup


----------



## Cindy in NY

soulsurvivor said:


> I decided to eat a bowl of Cheerios and a banana. I ate almost the entire bowl of cereal and noticed one was swimming. Huh? Check your Cheerios. Brand new box had meal larvae infestation. Color me a sickly green now.




We had Cranberry Chicken with rice and salad.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Had to dig this thread up, it was buried this time

Well it's bitterly cold outside with raging winds that freeze your ears in seconds. The grid power is down, but we are comfortable thanks to preps and have supper cooking.

Tonight I made goat burger and sausage meatloaf with salsa topping. (Both meats are home raised and very lean).
Have potatoes simmering that will be mashed with butter and black pepper.
Cabbage is cooking nicely with a little onion (stops the cabbage smell), 
and I will make a nice mushroom gravy to pour over it all. 

Hot comfort food, for a bitterly cold day. Looks like more snow is on the way too!

So is anyone else eating?


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is baked chicken, mashed potatoes, gravy, and cranberry sauce. Oh, and brown and serve rolls.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Baked chicken YUM! Another favorite here.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was family night supper at church so I took Crockpot Lasagna. We had the little bit of leftovers for lunch today. Tonight we're having leftover chili and cornbread from Saturday night.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Venison fruited curry (venison with frozen from the garden: carrots, tomatoes, okra) mangoes, banannas, cream cheese.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Potato soup with lots of cheese. And crackers.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Cindy in NY said:


> Last night was family night supper at church so I took Crockpot Lasagna. We had the little bit of leftovers for lunch today. Tonight we're having leftover chili and cornbread from Saturday night.


Don't you just love leftovers? Our supper is done, and I have more than enough for supper tomorrow for everyone, and probably some hungry children's lunch then following day.  We love leftovers, their was a family in the church we used to go to, who told me they hated leftovers and never ate them. They just threw them away!:shocked:


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Last night was roasted leg of goat with mashed potatoes, corn, and sprout salad. Tonight, we're having soup made with the leg bone and leftover meat, with added veggies, some frozen beef stock, and biscuits to round it all out. There are some lemon squares for dessert!!!


----------



## Evons hubby

We are having beef stroganoff tonight. It should drive the chill out of everyones innards!


----------



## kirkmcquest

Venison stew that I made yesterday. I improvised because I had no carrots or green peas. Just lots of onion, potato, venison and orzo (rice shaped pasta). I cooked it in 1/2 water 1/2 beer. I marinaded the venison for a couple of days in red wine to soften and add flavor....this helped add a nice flavor to the whole mess.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Our Little Farm said:


> Don't you just love leftovers? Our supper is done, and I have more than enough for supper tomorrow for everyone, and probably some hungry children's lunch then following day.  We love leftovers, their was a family in the church we used to go to, who told me they hated leftovers and never ate them. They just threw them away!:shocked:


wow, we'd never eat if there weren't leftovers. Just the two of us and we always have leftovers. I just can't wrap my mind around why anyone would throw out good food. Even with the bad box of cereal, it went in the compost pile, but DH was willing to help me clean it up of all the weevils if I wanted to try and save it. . . nah, it's happier in the compost. :teehee:


----------



## Our Little Farm

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Last night was roasted leg of goat with mashed potatoes, corn, and sprout salad. Tonight, we're having soup made with the leg bone and leftover meat, with added veggies, some frozen beef stock, and biscuits to round it all out. There are some lemon squares for dessert!!!


Sounds good. Like us you make meals out of meals. However, I know for sure, if there were lemon squares in this house, there would be none left tomorrow! LOL


----------



## RedTartan

I forgot to plan something for dinner tonight so I had to throw something together. I browned a lb of sausage and thickened it as sausage gravy but added a chopped onion, half a bag of frozen corn, and diced cooked sweet potatoes that were getting old. Now I've got a creamy sausage hash that I'm serving over brown rice.

It smells good. We'll see how it tastes.


----------



## thebaker

Left over soupbeans with cornbread. With chicken in a pot boiling to make chicken dumplings along with mashed taters later with cranberry sauce. 

With the snow here everything is on the standstill. So making things to last. :run:


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Our Little Farm said:


> Sounds good. Like us you make meals out of meals. However, I know for sure, if there were lemon squares in this house, there would be none left tomorrow! LOL


They're what is left from the ones I hid. The ones that were left out for general consumption were gone two days ago 

Yes, we eat a lot of "meals from meals". Sunday roast typically feeds the four of us three times -- the roast dinner on Sunday, and soup and a casserole on Monday and Tuesday. DH also takes a leftover "roast dinner" to work on Mondays for his lunch.

Three dinners from one roast makes frugal sense to me -- especially when it's from meat we raised ourselves!


----------



## Cindy in NY

OLF and soulsurvivor - I can't imagine not eating leftovers! Growing up with my 3 sisters, we had at least one night a week that was just leftovers - a little bit of this and a little bit of that. Since DH comes home for lunch everyday, we eat a lot of our leftovers then. Esp in the wintertime, it's nice to have something hot for lunch.


----------



## NicoleandBrian

Homemade chicken noodle soup from a leftover chicken (froze extra broth) and freshly made applesauce for dessert


----------



## wanda1950

Waffles & bacon


----------



## Our Little Farm

DH got called out at 1am and back at 6am. I was awake all that time as we have terrible winds and it was bitterly cold (wind chill = -22F) He has to work outside. So we had a slow start which is rare for us. Gave the kids the day off from homeschooling, and had a late breakfast/early lunch of oatmeal. Perfect for a cold day. 

Tonight we will have left over meatloaf etc. Easy and delicious. I cut up the meatloaf into squares, pour the mushroom gravy on it, cover and bake till piping hot. 

Mmm, waffles? I have not used our waffle maker for a while. Seems like it would make a good Christmas breakfast treat.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Tonight is pork butt steak and mushroom & veggie rice. I think I might spice up the rice with some Indian spices, just to make it a bit more interesting. Sprout salad on the side.

I also made an OMG DELICIOUS Cake for dessert


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight is sausage spaghetti casserole. I don't know yet what else I'm going to have with it.


----------



## RedTartan

Tracy Rimmer said:


> They're what is left from the ones I hid.



:shocked:

I have never thought of hiding some of the stuff I bake! What a glorious idea!!! I can frequently be heard uttering, "This is why I hate baking. It's gone in less time than it took to make it!"

Dinner tonight: Baked chicken thighs, mashed potatoes, and veggies.


----------



## amyd

Tacos, rice, refried beans


----------



## Murray in ME

We had shrimp sauteed in butter and garlic over rice. We also had some green beans.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We had chicken casserole, baked sweet potatoes and chicken gravy. Tonight will be homemade chicken noodle soup that used up the last of the chicken leftovers.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We still have some meatloaf as DH was away last night, so tonight will be meatloaf served with bubble and squeak! 

_Recipe for bubble and squeak:_
2 Tbsp. salted butter
Â½ cup medium onion, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
2 -3 cups packed once cooked mashed potatoes 
2 cups cooked cabbage rinsed and drained
Salt and pepper to taste

In a heavy skillet, melt butter until lightly browned. Add garlic and onions and sautÃ© until soft.
In a large mixing bowl, mix potatoes and cabbage together until well incorporated. Season with salt and pepper mixing well.
Add potato-cabbage mixture. Press down firmly into skillet with a spatula. Cook until bottom is golden brown. Cover and turn heat down to low. Cook for an additional 5 minutes until thoroughly heated.
Let set for a few minutes before serving.

Cooking tip: Leave a small opening between lid and pan so that excess moisture escapes and your bubble and squeak stays crispy.


----------



## Solarmom

last night was chicken and dumplings -tonight is DH birthday so it will be ham,sweet potatoes and collard greens


----------



## soulsurvivor

Our Little Farm said:


> We still have some meatloaf as DH was away last night, so tonight will be meatloaf served with bubble and squeak!
> 
> _Recipe for bubble and squeak:_
> 2 Tbsp. salted butter
> Â½ cup medium onion, finely chopped
> 2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
> 2 -3 cups packed once cooked mashed potatoes
> 2 cups cooked cabbage rinsed and drained
> Salt and pepper to taste
> 
> In a heavy skillet, melt butter until lightly browned. Add garlic and onions and sautÃ© until soft.
> In a large mixing bowl, mix potatoes and cabbage together until well incorporated. Season with salt and pepper mixing well.
> Add potato-cabbage mixture. Press down firmly into skillet with a spatula. Cook until bottom is golden brown. Cover and turn heat down to low. Cook for an additional 5 minutes until thoroughly heated.
> Let set for a few minutes before serving.
> 
> Cooking tip: Leave a small opening between lid and pan so that excess moisture escapes and your bubble and squeak stays crispy.


Oh that sounds good! A new way to have cabbage and potato soup without the soup! Thanks!


----------



## hmsteader71

Today is our 12th anniversary so we are having meatloaf, potatoes and carrots, dinner rolls & Scottish shortbread for dessert.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

It's cold and VERY snowy here today, so it's going to be goat stew and dumplings... I was going to do Indian, but don't have the patience today. Stew is easier


----------



## RedTartan

I'm having my brother over for his birthday. We're having pork loin with roasted potatoes, butternut squash, and rutabagas and from scratch yellow cake with chocolate buttercream frosting.


----------



## meanwhile

I am eating York Peppermint patties and those new Hersey's Kisses with the candy cane in the white chocolate.......yummmmm


----------



## sssarawolf

I made yak, bean, lentil chili.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Mondays leftover roast, carrots and potatoes became Sheppard's pie tonight.


----------



## Our Little Farm

meanwhile said:


> I am eating York Peppermint patties and those new Hersey's Kisses with the candy cane in the white chocolate.......yummmmm


LOL, nice to see a well rounded healthy meal on this thread for a change! :lookout:


----------



## Murray in ME

We had baked chicken legs, mashed potatoes and spinach.


----------



## Cindy in NY

hmsteader71 said:


> Today is our 12th anniversary so we are having meatloaf, potatoes and carrots, dinner rolls & Scottish shortbread for dessert.


Congratulations on your anniversary! Last night we had meatloaf, boiled potatoes (last of the store bought - now we can start eating the good stuff!!), and salad.


----------



## wanda1950

Leftovers last night--may make soup today.


----------



## rancher1913

I'm thinking potato soup, salad, and ..... peachy tapioca for dessert


----------



## tyusclan

Last night was shepherds pie and corn. Tonight is chicken and dumplings. Usually on Thursday nights all the "clan" comes over for some of "Mamabear's" cooking. Chicken and dumplings is a clan favorite. Also thinking about trying the "OMG declious cake" that Tracy posted on 12/14.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was DH's favorite Black Bean Soup with poppers and salad.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Baked potatoes with cheese and a salad for lunch. 
Not sure about this evening. I have a beef roast thawing in the fridge, but that will probably be cooked tomorrow. 
Maybe fish as it is Friday? I have lots of fish in the freezer, so I may do baked salmon or something similar.


----------



## Our Little Farm

OK...totally changed my mind. I have not made fried chicken for a LONG time. DH was coming home after travelling out of state all week long, so I made some fried chicken, cooked some home fries with it and a salad. Everyone was happy!

Probably not the most healthiest meal, but the chicken was free range and we don't do it often.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I made a pot of mashed potatoes, didn't like the looks of them, plopped em in a casserole and dabbed on some butter and grated cheddar and baked them until the cheese melted. Served it with a small meatloaf and a salad of greens and red cabbage with a red onion dressing. 

I'm still doing blah on the appetite. Nothing looks or tastes good to me anymore.


----------



## Our Little Farm

I have a black peppered beef roast in the crock pot with veggies! Will be ready about 6pm tonight and will be served with baked potatoes.

Going to take a crock pot full of barley and venison stew (that I made), out of my SIL fridge and put it on for her. They are moving to their new house frm out of state and will be travelling all day long with little ones. Having a meal ready for them to arrive 'home' to will be good. We also set up a real Christmas Tree with lights as they have never had a real one!

Life is good.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tonight we're having tacos. If the large, old tortillas I have will hold up, I will put them in the taco salad forms.

Going to put Irish Stew in the crock pot tomorrow morning so It will be ready to eat when I get back from having more shots tomorrow.


----------



## wanda1950

chicken & broccoli casserole & rice


----------



## soulsurvivor

Pinto bean soup, sliced onions, and cornbread. Peanut butter pie for dessert.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Leftover pot roast and veggies! I need to cook some potatoes for mashed potatoes, but that is about it!

Watermelon for afters :dance:


----------



## Our Little Farm

Cindy in NY said:


> Tonight we're having tacos. If the large, old tortillas I have will hold up, I will put them in the taco salad forms.
> 
> Going to put Irish Stew in the crock pot tomorrow morning so It will be ready to eat when I get back from having more shots tomorrow.


shots? Did I miss something. or are they allergy shots? Hope u r ok and that Irish stew sounds heavenly!

I just love my crockpot!


----------



## wanda1950

turkey, dressing, green beans, cranberry sauce & cherry pie.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Our Little Farm said:


> shots? Did I miss something. or are they allergy shots? Hope u r ok and that Irish stew sounds heavenly!
> 
> I just love my crockpot!


OLF - I had an MRI done about 6 weeks ago and found out that I have severe degeneration between the L2 and L3 vertebrae and a bone spur at the same spot. They are combining to not only give me back pain but are also pinching a nerve in my leg. I've had two sets of steroid shots in the last week (done under xray) to ease the inflammation. The 2nd set of shots seems to have done more good than the first. I will probably have another set in a couple weeks.

I somehow managed to not get the lid to the crockpot fully settled yesterday morning. When I went to dip the stew, the lid was slightly ajar so after cooking on low for 8 hours, the potatoes and carrots weren't done! Turned it to high and cooked another hour and all was okay!

Let me know if you'd like me to post the recipe. It's really tasty! The only critical ingredient is a bottle of dark beer!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Beef chuck roast is still on sale here so it's still on the supper menu. Had it with potatoes, carrots and cooked onions. Also had a skillet of baked cornbread.


----------



## Cindy in NY

The last couple of nights since we got back from our trip, we've been having leftovers from the freezer.

Supposed to be relatively warm tonight so we'll have something on the grill (whatever is oldest in the freezer!).


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

A favorite of DH: Jane brody's (NTY food and nutrition writer) Chicken with cabbage and carrots:

http://books.google.com/books?id=It...&resnum=1&ved=0CBMQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false

What really makes this dish is the homemade seasoning (without salt) called AHA:
http://books.google.com/books?id=It...num=1&ved=0CBMQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=aha&f=false

And also some Homemade refried beans topped with cilantro and yogurt. 

For desert: Splenda Apple crunch


----------



## charliesbugs

Multi-lettuce( bought!! lovely 4 kinds and colors) salad with our own onion; fried, then baked wild rabbit, corn casserole( our own corn & green peppers and eggs,); then take -your- pick of all the candy ,etc. that were Christmas gifts, OR leftover peppermint stick dessert.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Cindy in NY said:


> OLF - I had an MRI done about 6 weeks ago and found out that I have severe degeneration between the L2 and L3 vertebrae and a bone spur at the same spot. They are combining to not only give me back pain but are also pinching a nerve in my leg. I've had two sets of steroid shots in the last week (done under xray) to ease the inflammation. The 2nd set of shots seems to have done more good than the first. I will probably have another set in a couple weeks.
> 
> I somehow managed to not get the lid to the crockpot fully settled yesterday morning. When I went to dip the stew, the lid was slightly ajar so after cooking on low for 8 hours, the potatoes and carrots weren't done! Turned it to high and cooked another hour and all was okay!
> 
> Let me know if you'd like me to post the recipe. It's really tasty! The only critical ingredient is a bottle of dark beer!


Oh my goodness, I didn't know, and will most certainly include you in my prayers for healing and pain free.

I make Irish stew a lot, and yes, a bottle of stout or other dark beer is essential! 
Sounds delicious right now, especially as I am not sure what to make tonight.

Yesterday I was out cooking for the community, but enjoyed a baked potato with cheese and butter. 

I think I will have a salad with spinach, pickled beets and some good strong cheddar for lunch.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Tonight is going to be hot oil fondue with the boys in front of the television -- we're going to enjoy some movies as a family, then maybe watch the New Year countdown -- assuming that DH and I make it that far.

Fondue will include goat and pork tenderloins, some chicken breast, mushrooms, onions, peppers, and we'll serve it with homemade dips, homemade bread and cheeses, crackers and dip, and a green salad. We'll probably crack open a bottle of homemade wine to toast in the new year!


----------



## Our Little Farm

That sounds delicious! The only fondue I have had was a cheese one (made with hard cider too), and we dipped fresh home made bread in it, and apples. It was very filling.

I am still unsure of what I am cooking. Have company coming and have been too busy to even think about it. I have lots of meat that I could thaw in water fairly quickly, all I need now is inspiration!


Have a wonderful evening Tracy and a HAPPY NEW YEAR! :dance:


----------



## pickapeppa

Hi ladies (and gents), long time no see. We're having left-over Christmas ham stir fried with bag of frozen veggies and ramen noodles. Quick and easy. But I do LOVE fondue. It's been too long since we've had it here.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Good to see you here Pickapeppa!


----------



## Jennifer L.

Venison tenderloin, mushrooms, onions, and brussels sprouts! Good stuff! 

Jennifer


----------



## beaglebiz

Im making linguine and clam sauce (white), and cesar salad.
For nibbles tonight, I bought fixings for the boys to have Shirley Temples, cheese and crackers, chilled shrimp with cocktail sauce and some apple tartlets with vanilla ice cream. We have some small "fireworks" for a celebration "show" (nothing too dangerous  )
We shall see if I make it to midnight...I rarely have for about ten years


----------



## pickapeppa

Our Little Farm said:


> Good to see you here Pickapeppa!


Thanks, OLF!


----------



## Murray in ME

That sounds delicious Tracy.

We're having fried haddock sandwiches.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night we had Italian sausage links, Paula Dean's Spicy Black Eyed Peas, salad, and pagash (Slovak dish - dough made from cabbage and potatoes, rolled thin, and fried).

Tonight we're having more sausage, beans, and salad and some 4 cheese instant potatoes that I got at the discount grocery for $.50!


----------



## Our Little Farm

Sausages, bkd beans and mash.


----------



## rhaige9

Left over homemade potato soup. I had this huge craving for it last night, so at 8:00 at night I was cutting up potatoes. Added leftover xmas ham. Yum.


----------



## jwal10

I made chicken noodle soup yesterday, I always keep some homemade noodles in the frig. Tonight I made egg gravy over noodles. If for breakfast I would put it on a buttermilk buscuit....James


----------



## Murray in ME

I tested a new pasta recipe tonight. Penne with pesto, mushrooms and mozzarella. I also made cheesy baked spinach and spinach and cheddar stuffed mushrooms.


----------



## NickieL

homemade spicy! black bean chilli---we will be eating off it for a few days LOL


----------



## IMContrary

Tonight will be a big bowl of ham and beans, with cornbread and a wedge of raw onion on the side.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is beef short ribs, noodles, and homemade coleslaw.


----------



## amyd

pork loin, baked potatoes, steamed broccoli/cauliflower/carrots


----------



## Our Little Farm

sausage casserole and baked potatoes


----------



## Cindy in NY

Our Little Farm said:


> sausage casserole and baked potatoes


OLF - can you post your recipe for sausage casserole?


----------



## bluesky

Pot roast with carrots, onions, and yukon gold potatoes. Green beans. The house smells wonderful!


----------



## Our Little Farm

Cindy in NY said:


> OLF - can you post your recipe for sausage casserole?


This is pretty vague as I just wing it every time, but I use either homemade pork sausages or bratwurst sausages, cut into inch wide pieces and browned with an onion in a large deep dish. I then add some baked beans, sliced carrots, sweetcorn, beef stock, and sometimes cubed potatoes. Season as you wish, but we like black pepper! Get up to bubbling and then turn down lower and leave to simmer. While it is cooking I often put some potatoes in the oven to bake, so it all takes about an hr or so.

I add different veggies depending on what we have, but the above tasted very good, and we have plenty of left overs for tomorrow. It's a good way of making meat stretch. Very filling.


----------



## pickapeppa

Fried cabbage Italian sausage tonight. Another easy, quick fix.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

Leftover Hoppin John. Like vegetable/beef soup it's IMPOSSIBLE for me to make a small batch!


----------



## calliesue

Polish sausage, fried taters, ranch style beans and corn.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Thanks for the recipe OLF! Sounds tasty!!


----------



## amyd

I'll take some ground beef from the freezer on my lunch hour and do something with that. I'm thinking chili sounds good, or meatloaf.


----------



## HappyYooper

I don't have a clue


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Spaghetti bolognese tonight!


----------



## Our Little Farm

On second thoughts, I might gate crash Tracy's house tonight! That is one of my favorites!


----------



## sssarawolf

I made beans with some left over ham yesterday, a combo of red, pinto, Anasazi beans and some lentils. So to nights supper will be brown rice and beans .


----------



## Janossy

Homemade cheese pizza with fresh squeezed OJ (FL oranges are ripe!) and canned applesauce for dessert.


----------



## Solarmom

venison burritos with spanish rice on the side 
fresh apple pie for dessert


----------



## Cindy in NY

I have some milk to use up so we're having Spicy Cheeseburger Soup.


----------



## Murray in ME

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Spaghetti bolognese tonight!


That sounds delicious. A well made bolognese is one of the best pasta sauces ever.

We're having country style pork ribs, baked potatoes and cauliflower.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Mexican pie topped with lettuce, tomatoes, cilantro, avocado, yogurt and salsa.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Mexican pie? Is that like taco meat?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Garlic roasted Chicken, Orzzo Pasta with diced onions, carrots and celery. Left over Pinto Beans and cheddar biscuits, iced tea.


----------



## ChickadeeL

Baked Rotisserie-seasoned chicken (used to be our laying hens), mashed potatoes, gravy, buttercup squash from our garden last fall, oven baked garden corn with cream and butter, home canned bread & butter pickles and Romaine lettuce salads! Yum! (Dessert is apple pie made with freezer apple pie filling). Can you tell I am trying to clean out the freezers before the next harvest season begins?


----------



## Speciallady

chicken alfredo, salad and warm bread with butter.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is baked chicken, mashed potatoes, peas and carrots, and yeast rolls. No dessert, but fresh fruit for any who want it.


----------



## acabin42

Beans and cornbread tonight.


----------



## windyfarm

pork chops on the grill, corn from the years harvest, macaroni and cheese - because my daughter said she will make it!


----------



## Our Little Farm

Cod dipped in beer batter and fried, with home made fries and a salad. 

Mayb a rum and coke too?


----------



## Tiempo

Mmmmm I love a good bolognese too. Must have a splash of heavy cream in it for me 

We're having loaded nachos tonight, but it's really just a vehicle for lot's of fresh, home made gucamole


----------



## mekasmom

roasted chicken
green beans 
salad


----------



## Mulegirl

Cornish pasties, though a little heretical--I put carrots in, but in _addition_ to the turnip. I have now learned that I need to use not-quite-so-flaky pastry for these; no way they could ever be carried in a miner's pocket!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Leftover soup last night. Tonight, thinking about doing a couple burgers on the George Foreman.


----------



## Solarmom

Made my own Gyros meat thanks to Alton Brown- the rotisserie part was a flop, so I baked it in the oven, very tasty! Put on flat bread with home made tzatziki sauce,cherry tomatoes and lettuce!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Stewing around with leftover chicken and making a pot of chicken soup. Smells good with all the veggies leftovers. Will add noodles later today. This afternoon I'm going to make and bake cinnamon rolls to add to the good house smell. . . actually those are to add to my tum tum for a yum yum. :happy0035:


----------



## Our Little Farm

Solarmom said:


> Made my own Gyros meat thanks to Alton Brown- the rotisserie part was a flop, so I baked it in the oven, very tasty! Put on flat bread with home made tzatziki sauce,cherry tomatoes and lettuce!


Yum! We love making gyros. One of the kids favorite foods. Do you use lamb? Goat?

DD16 is in charge of supper tonight as I have a late appointment. Don't know what she will cook, it's totally up to her and she always cooks from scratch.  The boys say they will miss her when she leaves for college as they love her cooking and baking!


----------



## Solarmom

Our Little Farm said:


> Yum! We love making gyros. One of the kids favorite foods. Do you use lamb? Goat?
> 
> DD16 is in charge of supper tonight as I have a late appointment. Don't know what she will cook, it's totally up to her and she always cooks from scratch.  The boys say they will miss her when she leaves for college as they love her cooking and baking!



I used 2lbs ground lamb and 1lbs ground venison - i think next time I'll use a boneless leg of lamb and marinate it in loads of garlic,rosemary,olive oil,marjoram and lemon juice. But since a boneless leg o lamb is upwards of $7/lb it may be awhile before I experiment again. Goat is not readily available where I'm at, and afraid hubby would know what it was! 

Tonight will be seafood crepes for the grown ups and a pan seared fish filet for the one who doesn't do sauce! along with asparagus and a salad!


----------



## windyfarm

Our Little Farm said:


> Cod dipped in beer batter and fried, with home made fries and a salad.
> 
> Mayb a rum and coke too?


I'll be over! pleeease

tonight its POPCORN.

going to watch daughter play basketball


----------



## NBC3Mom

Lunch is homemade bbq chicken pizza - son won't eat reheated food especially chicken, so anytime I am at his house, I get his leftovers! 
Dinner is Gnocchi in marinara sauce, salad, Christmas cookies


----------



## Murray in ME

I made a clam chowder. It was pretty much the classic New England version but I added some garlic and smoked paprika. Really tasty. The best part is that I made a big enough pot to have it for lunch for the next 2-3 days.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Salmon croquettes, left over Orzo pasta,early peas.


----------



## soulsurvivor

NBC3Mom said:


> Dinner is Gnocchi in marinara sauce


Let Steve show you how not to prepare gnocchi:
http://www.wimp.com/preparegnocchi


----------



## mamita

Mexican pizzas. tortillas (homemade big ones) with drizzled extra virgin olive oil (I put lots on..lol) then your choice...we like chopped green peppers, onions, tomatoes, hot peppers, black olives. toss on tons of cheddar..oven til all melty and crisp. 

I have a 19lb. turkey ready for the oven tomorrow. will make all the fixens. would have done it up today, but I got all lazy.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Cowboy Beans, cornbread and salad. Not quite sure when to put the beans in the oven as DH had a major machine break down at work and he's not sure when he'll get home.


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight is chicken-n-dumplings for me and the boys, barbecued meatballs, salad and homemade bread.


----------



## PNWest

We gladfully, gleefully and with great relish ate that stinkin rooster that turned into Attila the Hun. A nice menage of garlic, onions, celery, carrots and potatoes in a creamy broth with light, plump dumplings. He was good.!


----------



## Our Little Farm

We had fridge leftovers (various different meals), and popcorn with a movie later.


----------



## wanda1950

roast beef hash, green beans, biscuits


----------



## soulsurvivor

mmm, we had some more baked chicken last night. DH's idea and not mine. I'm getting to the point that it smells like wet feathers. I really need a change of menu. :help:


----------



## Murray in ME

We had pork chops, rice and corn.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Yesterday I made ham, beans and cajun cronbread for the men folk, and for my daughter and I, I made a vegetable pasty.

Not sure what we are having this evening, it's very cold, so something warm and filling. Will check out this thread for ideas.


----------



## Cindy in NY

DH wants cocktail franks in the crockpot. So we'll have those with leftover cornbread and a big salad for me!


----------



## momtaylor

I have a lasagna baking right now. Will have salad and garlic bread with it, and a TALL COLD glass of milk!


----------



## Our Little Farm

Boys finished the cornbread first thing this morning 

Tonight is homemade Italian bread served with venison, vegetable and barley stew that has been cooking in the crock pot all day.


----------



## Our Little Farm

momtaylor said:


> I have a lasagna baking right now. Will have salad and garlic bread with it, and a TALL COLD glass of milk!


That sounds delicious!


----------



## wanda1950

corn, potato, & jalapeno chowder with cornbread


----------



## soulsurvivor

Dh came home from the grocery with a really nice looking beef shoulder roast. He's had that baking this afternoon with all the veggies and broth and it smells much better than wet feathers. Also having homemade coleslaw and leftover cornbread. No dessert other than canned pears with grated cheddar for any who want it.


----------



## rhaige9

Chicken thighs wrapped in bacon with a strip of mozzarella in the center with buttered noodles.


----------



## wanda1950

BIG breakfast--scrambled eggs, bacon, fried potatoes, biscuits, gravy & waffles!!!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Hey wanda1950, the BIG breakfast sounds really good. DH is eating toast and drinking strong coffee. Looks like a snowy day here. I'll probably fix myself a grilled cheese/egg sandwich later. Supper tonight will be repeat of last night's big meal.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Stuffed (un) cabbage in the crockpot with peas and carrrots as a side. We like to put sour cream on our stuffed cabbage when served.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We have leftover Venison and barley stew to eat, I am sure the second loaf of bread will be well and truly gone by supper time , so I will cook some potatoes and mash them with butter, to serve with the stew.


We are supposed to have a big winter storm come in tonight, so I may make some pastry and make some cornish and vegetable pasties. Once cooked they are great to heat hot or cold and perfect for power outages.


----------



## TSYORK

PNWest said:


> We gladfully, gleefully and with great relish ate that stinkin rooster that turned into Attila the Hun. A nice menage of garlic, onions, celery, carrots and potatoes in a creamy broth with light, plump dumplings. He was good.!



The meaner they are, the better they taste!


----------



## Murray in ME

We had chicken soup and dumplings.


----------



## wanda1950

Son made meatball sandwiches out of a big loaf of Italian bread. Smelled super but I had to pass--ate at CiCi's pizza at lunch for a gillion calories.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm tired of food and I wanted something luscious, rich and a gillion calories too, so I made me a chocolate malt shake. Best thing I've done for myself today. DH ate beef stew with cornbread.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Trying a new recipe - pork loin with black beans cooked in the crock pot.


----------



## wanda1950

soulsurvivor said:


> Hey wanda1950, the BIG breakfast sounds really good. DH is eating toast and drinking strong coffee. Looks like a snowy day here. I'll probably fix myself a grilled cheese/egg sandwich later. Supper tonight will be repeat of last night's big meal.


 It WAS good & I ate way too much of it. I love gravy & biscuits & could eat it every day. Tonight I think I'll make salmon patties with maybe some mashed potatoes & lima beans.


----------



## soulsurvivor

wanda1950 said:


> It WAS good & I ate way too much of it. I love gravy & biscuits & could eat it every day. Tonight I think I'll make salmon patties with maybe some mashed potatoes & lima beans.


Your menu sounds good to me too. I've been going through cabinets and boxing up any out of date canned goods and I came across 2 cans of salmon. Mashed potatoes and limas will taste good with that. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Baked chicken breasts with BBQ sauce and salad.


----------



## FrodoLass

Chicken fajitas with homemade tortillas.


----------



## hmsteader71

Sausage gravy & biscuits & bacon.


----------



## mekasmom

BBQ pork
fried potatoes
Salad
Jello


----------



## calliesue

last night I made sowest chicken chili. Got the recipe from everyday food storage.net. It was really good. Like the whole pan was empty in about 30 minutes.


----------



## soulsurvivor

whew, first time ever I've had to use search to find this thread. What's the world coming to? :fussin:

Supper tonight is going to be crockpot kraut with polish sausage, mashed potatoes and mixed vegetables of peas, carrots and lima beans. Dessert will be lemon cheesecake. I make it with a mix from Old Mill in TN.


----------



## mamajohnson

I'll help you keep it on top!

We are having a stew made from potatoes, carrots, goat ribs (cooked down for the broth and a little meat) I may throw a few beans or rice in there yet...
and fresh bread.

It's cold and wet...that is the best I could come up with! lol!


Last night was duck chili.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Roast chicken with oven-roasted root vegetables, greens, bread, white wine. My best friend is bringing over a pie. 
After dinner we'll take our wine glasses over to the TV, I'll pick up my knitting, and we'll and start Season 3 of The Tudors. I'm looking forward to this evening!


----------



## badlander

DH and I are both trying to drop a few pounds so it's low fat stew, pork for him, chicken for me.

Why isn't loosing weight as easy as gaining it


----------



## Our Little Farm

We had meatloaf yesterday with mashed taters and cabbage and gravy, and are having leftovers tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH was off work today and has cooked all day. Right now, we have 6 quarts of pinto bean soup, 8 pounds of beef stew, and 2 skillets of baked cornbread to eat out of for supper. The leftovers will be put into smaller containers and frozen for heat/reheat meals. I think we have enough food to feed the neighborhood tonight.... he's almost dangerous when he gets bored. :kiss:


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Everything! Tonight was Honor Court for DS Boy Scout troop....POTLUCK! I got to eat someone elses cooking for once and they got to eat mine. I could tell the economy was bad...almost everything was pasta based.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

How do y'all make tortillas? I'm looking for a no-fail recipe for a newbie! Thanks!


----------



## Our Little Farm

We will be having ginger chicken and lots of salad or vegetables. (Choice).

Recipe=
http://chinesefood.about.com/od/chickenrecipes/r/ginger_chicken.htm


----------



## Cindy in NY

Rigatoni with hot Italian sausage.


----------



## kirkmcquest

Boiled Cabbage, 4 oz. canned Mackerel, 1/2 sweet potato. (I'm trying to lose a few, hehe).


----------



## mekasmom

Tonight is fish, fries, salad and some pumpkin pie with whipped cream.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Chili over potatoes
Edited to add: kids want sauerkraut to go with it.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken and brocolli casserole over brown rice with baked beans on the side.


----------



## soulsurvivor

:indif: Let's see now. Should it be pinto bean soup with cornbread and a helping of beef roast and gravy on the side, or a helping of beef roast and gravy with a bowl of pinto bean soup and cornbread on the side? hmmmm.....

DH is still losing weight and is down to 148 lb now. He's just turning into a skinny little fellar on me here. :hrm:


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

PrettyPaisley said:


> How do y'all make tortillas? I'm looking for a no-fail recipe for a newbie! Thanks!


Here's a how to:

http://www.newcenturyhomestead.com/articles/Making_Home_Made_Tortilla


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

I need leftovers for tomorrow night, so I think I'll do a roast. I have a 4H class to teach between 4 & 6 tomorrow, and then my yoga class begins at 7, so having some leftovers available will simplify the dinner-making process tomorrow night. 

DH won't know what hit him, though, coming home to a roast dinner on a Wednesday!


----------



## Our Little Farm

He'll think its Sunday Tracy! LOL


----------



## Cindy in NY

Trying a new recipe Tortilla Soup in the crockpot. There are no tortillas in it (says to serve with tortilla chips) so I think a better name would be Spicy Chicken Corn Chowder.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Yes, he will! But I doubt he'll mind!


----------



## Maggie

Tracy,
Regarding the storage of homemade tortillas: when they're cooled to lukewarm, and put in a bag, Do you seal the bag? I would think it would get full of moisture if it gets sealed. I do have a hard time trying to store tortillas when I make them; they get hard. Thanks for any hints, Maggie


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Maggie said:


> Tracy,
> Regarding the storage of homemade tortillas: when they're cooled to lukewarm, and put in a bag, Do you seal the bag? I would think it would get full of moisture if it gets sealed. I do have a hard time trying to store tortillas when I make them; they get hard. Thanks for any hints, Maggie


Seal the bag after they're fully cooled. If you're going to store them for longer than a day, put them in the fridge. They freeze well, too


----------



## Tiempo

Beer braised chuck roast, baked potatoes and peas tonight.


----------



## TSYORK

Chuck Roast cooked in the oven till for tender (from a jersey we butchered, Thanks Chuckie!)
Mashed Potatoes
Blackeyed Peas
Lima Beans
Gravy
Bread

Ate too much, but it sure was good!


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight we had homemade bread bowls with broccoli cheese soup. My son doesn't care for broccoli cheese soup so he got the recipe and made buffalo chicken soup. He's 16 and such a good cook but doesn't like to because it takes too long. I keep telling him he would make a great chef!


----------



## Our Little Farm

Homemade fish cakes with new potatoes and salad yesterday.
Tonight we are having lamb ribs, baked potatoes, carrots and English peas.


----------



## soulsurvivor

So cold here! Having hot pinto bean soup with hot cornbread and hot baked cinnamon apples.


----------



## Solarmom

well, I made steaks for the family, but for myself I am having a baked russet with scallions,shredded goat gouda,fresh cracked pepper,black salt and a loving drizzle of black truffle oil! who the heck needs meat???


----------



## soulsurvivor

yuk, I can still smell supper. We had baked pollack, fish? that was on sale at Kroger. DH liked it but I didn't. Also had a baked potato and a salad of greens with homemade red onion dressing. Dessert was a small cherry pie from the store deli. It was ok, but I like my pies better.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Later this afternoon we'll have grilled steak, baked potato and a nice green salad with garlic croutons and red onion dressing. Dessert will be apple pie, as soon as I get it baked.


----------



## mamajohnson

I'm freezing so I think a chicken curry is in order.


----------



## Our Little Farm

I did a baked spaghetti pasta dish last night and there is still plenty left. We had spinach, cheese and mushroom pizza for lunch.

Chicken curry sounds good!


----------



## momtaylor

I am fixing dinner tonight over at a friends. Dinner will be fried chicken, mashed potatoes/gravy, and cauliflower with cheese. I am going to make apple rollups for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Made chili in the crock pot yesterday. Tonight is leftovers. DH also wants to have some chili on a hot dog.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is sausage and kraut from the crockpot, mashed potatoes, Sister Schubert yeast rolls, and banana pudding with vanilla wafers.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Mmm that sounds good. We have left over beef and barley stew, will either serve it with some mashed potatoes, some freshly made french bread, or another pan of cornbread. Not sure yet.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Sloppy Joe's are in the slow cooker doing their thing. Not sure what else will go with it. 

We'll be running all afternoon and kids will be running all evening, so I hope we can squeak in sandwiches between the two (if not poor little DD will have to wait till 7pm for supper - a long time when we had only apples, bread and PB for lunch at 11:30). I did as DD, if it came down to with would she want to skip bell and choir practice so she got to eat....NOPE, she'd rather go to practice then eat! Guess that proves what a great choir director we have.....all the kids love her.


----------



## mamita

spaghetti. a side salad of just greens...lettuce, spinach. Italian rolls with garlic butter and a sprinkling of shredded mozarella. my sauce has been cooking all morning, and it smells lovely!!!!!!!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is chili and peanut butter sandwiches, and canned pears.


----------



## Cindy in NY

I had hopefully my last set of back shots yesterday so we had some comfort food for dinner - waffles and bacon. Not sure about tonight. DH is having a really hard time at work (everything is breaking!) so he doesn't have much appetite. Maybe I can tempt him with some toasted ravioli or some beef soup with rivels. I do have an apple pie in the oven.


----------



## Cindy in NY

DH thought he would have to work late tonight so we had the ravioli last night with a jar of home canned sauce and we'll have the beef soup tonight. It can sit and stay warm for a while if he is late.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH is off work today so guess what he's cooking for supper? 

ummm, beans?

Nope.

ummm, beef roast?

Bingo!


----------



## Our Little Farm

BBQ Chicken!


----------



## Suzyq2u

homemade pizza tonight. W/ salad, fresh maters and mushrooms need eating soon


----------



## wanda1950

vegetable beef soup


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night was chicken baked with a topping of stuffing made with orange juice and honey. Tonight will be leftovers.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Homemade beef stew, biscuits, and canned pears with shredded cheddar.


----------



## momtaylor

I am making chili (cooking as I type) for dinner. I have sweet cornbread ready to go in the oven when the chili gets a little closer to being done. I also have some cinnamon rolls rising that I'll throw in with the cornbread. YUMMMMMMMMM comfort food on a cold night. (whoever dreamed it would be 21* in seNM with snow coming down)


----------



## Our Little Farm

Boys made themselves chicken soup.


----------



## Tiempo

Taco night here with fresh, garlicky guacamole


----------



## TSYORK

Choice of homeade Chicken Vegetable Soup or Vegetable Beef Soup, toasted cheese sandwich and pound cake for dessert.


----------



## mamajohnson

Chili and yeast bread. Gotta get warm!


----------



## Our Little Farm

The homemade chicken soup sounds healthier TSYORK!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, gravy, and peas. Apple pie for dessert.


----------



## momtaylor

gonna bake some cornbread bowls and heat some chili up to fill em with. Will top the chili with a sprinkle of cheddar cheese and a squiggle of sour cream. Dessert will be brownies since the oven will be on....


----------



## CherieOH

Roasted Chicken, Mac and Cheese, Green Beans, and Banana Bread for dessert.


----------



## strawberrygirl

Chicken potpie.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Spicy beans and sausage in the crockpot.


----------



## Solarmom

venison cube steak,braised red cabbage and hot buttered kluski noodles!


----------



## Our Little Farm

Cindy in NY said:


> Spicy beans and sausage in the crockpot.


Makes me feel hungry!


----------



## 36376

baked beef stew and homemade biscuits


----------



## jessiesue

Rabbit stew and cornbread sticks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

Herb roasted chicken, rice & gravy, pink eye peas, cornbread and chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## wanda1950

kraut & weenies, pinto beans, stewed potatoes, corn bread


----------



## Carol from Upto

Homemade Mac and Cheese with veggies and vegetarian Minnestrone.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Our Little Farm said:


> Makes me feel hungry!


OLF - here's the recipe -

SPICY BEANS with SAUSAGE

1 pkg kielbasa or smoked sausage, sliced
1 can kidney beans, rinsed and drained
1 can great northern beans or garbanzos, rinsed and drained
1 can black beans, rinsed and drained
1 pkg frozen corn or 1 can, drained
1 Â½ cups salsa
1 lg bell pepper, chopped
1 lg onion, chopped
Â½ to 2 cups water 
3 garlic cloves, minced
1 tsp cumin
2 tbl chili powder

Combine all ingredients in crock pot. Add enough water to bring level to at least half way (you may want to add more water halfway through if it looks too thick). Cook on low for 5 â 6 hours. Stir before serving.


----------



## ajaxlucy

I have bread rising and an old hen in a stockpot on the stove now, and am thinking of making mulligatawny soup. Hot soup for a cold evening.


----------



## wanda1950

Got two heads of cauliflower to do something with soon. Our dieter didn't stick to the plan. Think I'll try some soup with one of them. Anybody got a good recipe? Thanks!


----------



## Ode

Baked chicken breast filets, pounded a little to flatten, then coated with dijon mustard and finely chopped pecans, yum! Two veggie sides: green beans, and cubed butternut squash sauteed with butter and caramelized onions.

wanda, try substituting cauliflower for broccoli in a broccoli and cheese soup recipe. Another alternative is to make a white sauce, melt cheese in it, then add the cauliflower florets and bake for au gratin cauliflower casserole. Even better with some panko crumbs on the top...mix the panko with a bit of parmesan and melted butter then sprinkle over the casserole before baking. Very tasty!


----------



## strawberrygirl

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and broccoli


----------



## Solarmom

Thai curry cannelini bean soup with leeks and crumbled bacon on top!


----------



## wanda1950

Ode said:


> Baked chicken breast filets, pounded a little to flatten, then coated with dijon mustard and finely chopped pecans, yum! Two veggie sides: green beans, and cubed butternut squash sauteed with butter and caramelized onions.
> 
> wanda, try substituting cauliflower for broccoli in a broccoli and cheese soup recipe. Another alternative is to make a white sauce, melt cheese in it, then add the cauliflower florets and bake for au gratin cauliflower casserole. Even better with some panko crumbs on the top...mix the panko with a bit of parmesan and melted butter then sprinkle over the casserole before baking. Very tasty!


Panko sounds yummy! I never thought of that. Thanks!


----------



## stamphappy

Grilled teryaki salmon, rice, and green salad. One of our stand-bys because everyone likes it and it makes fine leftovers for lunch the next day. We grill all year here in the PacNorWest; it's not too cold.


----------



## thequeensblessing

We had hassenpfeffer on mashed potatoes with green beans, homemade bread, and plum cobbler with homemade ice cream for dessert. Everything came from our homestead!


----------



## momtaylor

I had some leftover baked steak in the fridge so I cut it into strips and breaded it, fried it good and made steak fingers. I fried some taters/onions to go with em. Added some brownies left from last night for dessert so I am definitely feeling the weight of a heavy dinner tonight.


----------



## wanda1950

pot of white beans with ham bone from freezer, cornbread, fruit salad


----------



## Cindy in NY

Trying a new recipe tonight - Mexi-Corn Lasagna.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grilled cheeseburgers on bun with sliced onion and dill pickles, baked potato skins with cheese, and a lettuce/cherry tomato salad with french dressing and croutons. Nice enough weather here today to grill outside.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Fried chicken, home made fries and salad for those that want it.


----------



## mamajohnson

biscuits and gravy. with hot tea and hot cocoa. 
I am soooo lazy today! lol!
must be the snow.


----------



## Elffriend

Low Carb Reuben Casserole, again. It's delicious.
Garlic bread for the carb lovers. 

I posted the recipe in the recipe section on the weight loss board.


----------



## momtaylor

I had fried bologna, mac/cheese and breaded tomatoes for dinner tonight. I can see right now that this nasty weather is having a bad effect on me. All I think about is eating foods that remind me of better times.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken and dumplin's, creamed spinach, fried cabbage.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I want to eat food that's bad for me. I'm craving grilled cheese, red grapes in the form of wine, and deviled eggs with bacon.... :indif:


----------



## Our Little Farm

This is the first day I woke up feeling hungry for a week! :dance: Had some oatmeal.
Not sure about lunch yet, maybe a home made vegetable soup with some french bread if I can find the energy to go make some. LOL 
Supper is too far away for my mind to grasp....


----------



## soulsurvivor

Our Little Farm said:


> This is the first day I woke up feeling hungry for a week! :dance: Had some oatmeal.
> Not sure about lunch yet, maybe a home made vegetable soup with some french bread if I can find the energy to go make some. LOL
> Supper is too far away for my mind to grasp....


So good to hear you're getting an appetite. That was me yesterday. I sure hope theze wittle tummy bugs are gone for good. I don't like feeling green.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Well it looks like this good feeling is here to stay. I would not wish that stomach bug on anyone. Over a week of feeling awful and I am still very weak. Glad you feel better Soulsurvivor! :dance:
SO with DH help, I made Cornish pasties for supper. I had some of the 'meat and veg filling' left, and didn't feel like making more pastry, so put it in a dish and made some cornbread mixture to go over the top. DD does not fancy pastry yet, so it should suit her just fine.


----------



## wanda1950

Don't know--maybe some soup. We got more snow so it seems appropriate.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is chili and grilled cheese sandwiches. Dessert is apple pie.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Well for lunch we had Asian style chicken. YUM!

For supper I have made some french bread, and we will have venison, barley and veggie stew with it.  Warm and filling on a cold winters day. 

Maybe baked apples for dessert?


----------



## Nomad

I am making a big pot of vegetable soup. Unfortunately I didn't have any meat to put in, so it's just veggies this time. The family will probably rise up and smack me.

Nomad


----------



## Suzyq2u

Cream of Asparagus soup...new recipe..wish me luck lol


----------



## Cindy in NY

Had some Cuban black beans in the freezer so having those with rice, a burrito, and salad.


----------



## Michael W. Smith

With the winter weather, it's time to make chili. So I'll be using the ground venison we have for the meat in it tonight.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Stir fry of : cabbage, onions, okra, brocolli and chicken with hm teriyaki, rice, and side of baked beans.


----------



## MO_cows

Chuck roast from a home grown beef, braised in burgundy wine with carrots, potatoes, etc. It smells really good at my house tonight!


----------



## Our Little Farm

That sounds good MO cows!


----------



## rhaige9

Semi home made chicken pot pie. Cream of chicken soup. Premade pie crusts. But my kids raved over it. That makes me happy.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had chicken soup.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Trying to think of something to make.....


----------



## soulsurvivor

We're still freezer pulling, so tonight is crockpot defrosting/warming/heating spaghetti sauce. I'll fix pasta and garlic bread when it's time to eat. For right now, it smells good.


----------



## OUVickie

Beef stew made in the crockpot today and it smells sooooo good cooking. Especially while I'm looking out the window at the snow and knowing it will be warm and savory!


----------



## fetch33

Chicken and dumplings with home-canned chicken and homemade dumplings (made by a bunch of men at a social club, no less, LOL)


----------



## Our Little Farm

We had homemade chicken and vegetable soup for lunch and will have shrimp, home made potato wedges and a salad for supper.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Hot Italian sausage links were marked down at the store today so half will go into rotini tonight and will use the other half on pizza later this week.


----------



## wanda1950

Our son made taco salad tonight. Just full of bad stuff--tater tots & cheese, etc but delicious.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I have two frozen meatloafs thawing in the fridge. Will be baking those later today. Also plan to have mashed potatoes and gravy, peas and carrots, and dinner rolls. Chocolate malts and brownies for anyone that wants it later.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is fried pork loin sandwiches with leftover mashed potatoes and white gravy, maybe some leftover peas and carrots. Have a few brownies left for dessert.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Yesterday the kids cooked garlic and herb chicken with new potatoes and sweetcorn. It was delicious. 
Tonight is Friday night! A new thing is that it is MY night off, so I'm getting two nights off this week. Not sure what we are having, but it will be nice.

Friday night is movie, popcorn and have a great time family night.


----------



## nobrabbit

Venison steak, provolone, caramelized onions and pepper sandwiches on ciabatta bread. Moose Tracks ice cream for dessert.


----------



## newfieannie

fresh smelts. my son just brought them in. i intend to eat all of these myself.just that and homemade bread. ~Georgia


----------



## amyd

Roasted pork loin, hash brown casserole, green beans, tossed salad


----------



## Cindy in NY

Making individual casseroles of leftover Christmas roast beef from the freezer topped with blue cheese. Made some cranberry carrots last night that DH wasn't thrilled with so I'll have the leftovers tonight and DH can have some fruit.


----------



## momtaylor

I had chili dogs for dinner tonight. I baked a small cake in my elec skillet today so I will have that and a glass of milk later for snack.


----------



## wanda1950

Chinese buffet restaurant last night. Made my best effort yet with crab legs. All the Chinese restaurants here serve them on weekends but it seems a strange choice for Chinese.


----------



## MO_cows

Creole baked fish, rice, some sort of vegetables. Valentine candy for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Yesterday was pan fried pork chops with a brown gravy made from pan drippings, mashed potatoes, peas, crescent rolls and cherry pie with vanilla ice cream.

Tonight was choice of a wide variety of leftovers to heat and eat. I just had mashed potatoes and peas with a slice of roast. DH is getting ready to eat a bowl of pinto bean soup, cornbread, and a baked apple.


----------



## wanda1950

Country ham, fried potatoes, eggs, biscuits


----------



## Our Little Farm

Yesterday I baked pork chops in the oven with a sauce, and served them with steamed potatoes, carrots and cauliflower cheese. 

For lunch today I will be having leftover cauliflower cheee. YUM!

For supper we are having meatloaf made with ground beef and goat burger, topped with salsa, mashed potatoes, homemade mushroom gravy and cabbage and onion.


----------



## hillbillygal

Cabbage, smoked sausage, corn, green beans for today


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

We had a roast chicken on Sunday, so yesterday was couscous with chicken and vegetables.

Tonight, DH has requested beans on toast ... easy enough, and it makes him happy


----------



## Our Little Farm

This thread makes me hungry!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Hopefully nice weather day so we're grilling hamburgers and a potato pack with onions. Also having a lettuce salad with cherry tomatoes, garlic croutons and red onion dressing.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We are having meatloaf tonight with all the fixings. Was going to do it yesterday but DH brought home some cooked chicken.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Our Little Farm said:


> We are having meatloaf tonight with all the fixings. Was going to do it yesterday but DH brought home some cooked chicken.


Sometimes my DH does this too. He said he stopped by Kroger yesterday when he got off work to buy a roasted chicken he had a coupon for, but the case was entirely empty at 3:30 pm. These roasted chickens have a very good taste and last us for several meals making them not too pricey per serving. DH also loves their mini fruit pies they sell for 50 cents, but again it's difficult to find them in stock as they stay sold out.


----------



## Our Little Farm

I was having a hard day yesterday, he called and told me not to worry about the meatloaf, he would bring something home.

We don't do it often, but it is a nice treat when it happens. We like Kroger chicken too!


----------



## jwal10

Tater tot cassarole and mixed vegy's....James


----------



## wanda1950

pot roast with carrots potatoes & green beans. May make some biscuits.


----------



## Goatsandsheep

Baked potato soup, salad and rolls.


----------



## Mutti

Pork roast in the crockpot smothered in homemade saurkraut,onions and caraway seeds. Yum Yum...and delicious leftovers for lunch tomorrow. Plus cornbread and probably canned peaches on ice cream for desert. DEE


----------



## Cindy in NY

Having oven browned chicken with stuffing tonight. Waiting to hear from DH what he wants for his birthday dinner tomorrow.


----------



## aftermidnite

Mondays dinner for work was Shrimp Scampi and Linguine 


yesterday's dinner for work was cubed steak cooked until tender in a bit of olive oil and smothered in onions ,then added some steak sauce and a steak marinade until all liquid was absorbed .took some thin wheat pita pockets to make sandwiches and some potato chips .

Today will be boneless chicken thighs cooked in Tikka Masala Curry and Mango Salsa CousCous ...with garlic Nann Bread


----------



## momtaylor

I am cooking salmon steaks out on the grill today. I am going to grill a couple of stuffed tomatoes also, and maybe toss the last of the asparagus from the freezer on as well.


----------



## Fair Light

White beans and rice with grilled fish fillets...maybe a salad....


----------



## rhaige9

Easiest meatloaf on the planet, and smashed taters.


----------



## jwal10

Sourdough french toast and home smoked sausage....James


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH wants to grill hamburgers again tonight, but that's not going to happen unless the wind calms down. I've got the meatloaf in the oven just in case. Also having gravy and mashed potatoes with the meatloaf, oven fries if it's hamburgers.


----------



## mamita

yesterday I made stuffed peppers. so good! I add shredded mozzarella to my meat/rice mix with herbs and a bit of sauce. homemade marinara smothers them. a salad and baked apples. today I have oven baked chicken and homemade potato/cheddar pieorgies with onions, corn, and homemade applesauce. chicken is in...mmmm, smells so good!


----------



## sewsilly

Chicken casserole/aka 'hot chicken salad', homemade cheesy breadsticks and a spinach salad. Sweet tea. Pumpkin pie.


----------



## Cindy in NY

jwal10 said:


> Sourdough french toast and home smoked sausage....James


That sounds so good James!! 

DH decided he wants sloppy joes and fries for his birthday dinner. Made him a cherry pie this morning. We'll go to his favorite restaurant for lunch on Saturday (too expensive to go to dinner there!!).


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Venison stroganoff over ww noodles, Peas, carrots and dressing. Cowboy cookies for desert


----------



## newfieannie

chicken and rice. poor man's pudd. for dessert.


----------



## wanda1950

Leftover spaghetti from the freezer, garlic bread, small salad for me.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm having layered leftovers of mashed potatoes, chopped chicken, chicken gravy. DH is grilling a steak and will have a salad and rolls. Dessert is canned pears with cheddar cheese topping.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Smoked sausage on the grill!! Had to use the grill, it was in the upper 50's...cold comes back tonight.


----------



## wanda1950

Whopper & fries!!!!! It was yummy!!!


----------



## Fair Light

Beef roast in the oven with potatoes and carrots...green beans...rolls rising
thinking about dessert but not sure what that will be...I will feast on this a few days as I do different things with the leftovers


----------



## Cindy in NY

Taking Mexican Lasagna to church supper tonight. Not sure what I will end up eating. BTW - went to church this morning only to find out it was canceled! Someone let the oil tank run dry so no heat. Supposed to be ready to go by this evening.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH is fixing 2 racks of beef shortribs with BBQ sauce. Also having cheese topped mashed potatoes, coleslaw, and bread rolls. Dessert is cinnamon baked apples.


----------



## Our Little Farm

soulsurvivor said:


> DH is fixing 2 racks of beef shortribs with BBQ sauce. Also having cheese topped mashed potatoes, coleslaw, and bread rolls. Dessert is cinnamon baked apples.


I am on my way! Wait for me! :buds:


----------



## Tiempo

Just got 15 over-sized pork and shrimp spring rolls stuffed and wrapped and the spicy cilantro/peanut dipping sauce made so I can just cook up the rolls when we get back from FPU class.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Our Little Farm said:


> I am on my way! Wait for me! :buds:


Wish you could have been here because it was a really good meal and we had plenty. Fed 2 of the grands and our son plus us and still had enough left to heat up for tonight's supper.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH pulled stuffed peppers out of the freezer for tonight. I hate the things, but guess I'll be baking them here shortly. Also having mashed sweet potatoes and dinner rolls so I won't have to starve.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Tiempo said:


> Just got 15 over-sized pork and shrimp spring rolls stuffed and wrapped and the spicy cilantro/peanut dipping sauce made so I can just cook up the rolls when we get back from FPU class.


Oh yum! Do you have a recipe for the rolls?

Not sure what we are having tonight. We had Asian style chicken last night, and I could eat that again as it was very good. 

Might get some lamb chops out of the freezer and go vegetarian myself as i dont eat them. If I do, I'll bake some taters, and have salad with everything.

Still not sure. I need inspiration folk!:help:


----------



## NickieL

Since cabbage is the only affordable fresh veggie around here this time of year, it's going to be either cabbage soup for a while or fried cabbage.


----------



## Tiempo

Our Little Farm said:


> Oh yum! Do you have a recipe for the rolls?
> 
> Not sure what we are having tonight. We had Asian style chicken last night, and I could eat that again as it was very good.
> 
> Might get some lamb chops out of the freezer and go vegetarian myself as i dont eat them. If I do, I'll bake some taters, and have salad with everything.
> 
> Still not sure. I need inspiration folk!:help:


I put a generous handful of shrimp, a couple of  chopped scallions, a hunk of fresh ginger, chopped, a couple of cloves of garlic, a tablespoon of toasted sesame oil and a splash of soy sauce in the food processor, pulse it for a moment, then mix that with some ground pork.

Fry up a little patty of the mixture in a small pan and taste it to see how you like the flavor, then adjust the seasonings a little if necessary.

Then I wrap each one with some of the pork/shrimp mixture, a few bean sprouts, a little finely shredded cabbage, and some cooked rice vermicelli noodles, then fry them up in a non stick pan in a bit of vegetable oil until golden on both sides and cooked through.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Sounds delicious!


----------



## Our Little Farm

Ok scratch what I said earlier. Had some chicken still, so made a homemade chicken pot pie with lots of veggies, and we will eat it with baked potatoes and salad. 

Its almost ready and smells delicious!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Went to the dented can store yesterday so having some near expiration stuff - southwestern corn soup and refried black beans with lime - along with some corn tortillas broiled with cheese and jalapenos and salad.


----------



## hippygirl

Oven BBQ chicken (keep forgetting to get the gas cylinder refilled!), home fries, something green, rolls, coconut cake for dessert.

I intended to boil the chicken off the bone and make a pan of dressing (it's not just for the holidays, you know!), but I waited too late.


----------



## 36376

Oven BBQ chicken, mashed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Ham, baked cabbage, and sweet potato pie with brown sugar and chopped pecans sprinkled on top Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm !!!!


----------



## wanda1950

Salmon patties, white beans, sweet potato casserole.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Very nice weather but we're not grilling tonight. Whatever falls out of the freezer when the door is opened is supper each night this week. Tonight it's homemade gut sausage fried and served with biscuits, scrambled eggs and white sausage gravy. Also used the overripe bananas and made 2 loaves of banana bread.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Leftover chicken pie, with sauted taters, and veggies.

Mmm, that banana bread is a good idea! Thanks


----------



## wanda1950

homemade pizza


----------



## Tiempo

I ordered pizza because the pipes froze, so there would be no water to wash dishes. Then when we were waiting for delivery, the pipes freed up 

Oh well.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Freezer fallout meal for tonight is turkey breast. Will have mashed potatoes, turkey gravy, cranberry sauce and rolls.


----------



## wanda1950

leftovers--have sweet potato casserole, w. beans, pizza still on hand from this week. They can eat whatever combo they want--might make some cornbread.


----------



## thequeensblessing

I've got hamburger buns rising on the counter, and ground lamb thawing. We'll have lamburgers, with bbq beans and sweet corn. I can dream summer, even if it is frigid out there!


----------



## Delicate

Ground beef soup made completely from home-grown ingredients (other than the hamburger), homemade rosemary and thyme French bread, and my oldest 2 daughters (8 and 6) have made us Baklava for a treat!


----------



## Solarmom

grilled grouper,home made mac n cheese and my newly canned french fries!!!


----------



## Tiempo

Pancake night!


----------



## Fair Light

Three granddaughters sleeping over tonight...they want spaghetti, tossed salad and garlic bread...brownies with vanilla ice-cream for dessert...I am a sucker for any dinner request they have.....I had better get started on that sauce it is almost noon....


----------



## soulsurvivor

Feeding little grands tonight so we're having beef roast and gravy, mashed potatoes, peas, carrots, and dinner rolls. Apple pie and icecream for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Having one of DH's favorites tonight - Black Bean Soup.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

Lemon-pepper chicken over pasta with homemade alfredo sauce. Otherwise known as "Heart attack in a bowl"


----------



## Tiempo

Cumin rubbed pork butt roast, black beans and rice.

If they have ripe plantains at the store, I'll make those too, but I doubt they will.


----------



## Our Little Farm

For lunch I did a spaghetti and meat sauce. Meat sauce was from our canned sauce and canned tomatoes, and fresh mushrooms and onions etc added along with herbs.

For supper we will have pastrami sandwiches.  Tomorrow we are grilling home made hamburgers.


----------



## Use Less

German Wurst, boiled red potatoes, saute'd green beans, baked beans, bread.


----------



## strawberrygirl

French bread pizza for dinner. Dutch apple pie for dessert. Smells lovely in here! :grin:


----------



## Delicate

Whole wheat spaghetti, homemade sauce, caesar salad and blondie-bars for dessert.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We had chicken and spinach fajitas for lunch made by our teenager, and will be having burgers and bratwursts for supper on the grill. 

I've made an orange cheesecake for dessert. 

Easy meals today, we are working outside.


----------



## IMContrary

Last night, pork in green sauce, tortillas and fruit salad. Tonight pancakes and sausage patties.


----------



## newfieannie

baked Halibut and blueberry shortcake for dessert. has anyone priced Halibut lately?. 13:00 lb. i haven't had any for awhile. good thing it's only me. ~Georgia.


----------



## mamita

spaghetti, cause I still have a lot of homemade sauce (here's to hoping this year's tomatoes do as well!), a small salad, and garlic bread (have some bread that's just a tad stale for a sandwich). 

tomorrow...cabbage & kielbasy (with onions & peppers) with a side of roasted potatoes. I've been on a cabbage kick. just can't get enough! lol


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

Oven BBQ chicken, freezer corn, scratch mac & cheese, rice in chicken broth, cornbread and brown sugar pound cake.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Chicken breasts that have been marinating in honey, dijon mustard, soy sauce and curry powder with rice and spinach salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Saturday night was homemade chicken nuggets with white gravy, mashed potatoes, peas, and dinner rolls. Peach cobbler crisp for dessert.

Tonight was piggies in a blanket, oven french fries, bbq baked beans and coleslaw. Dessert was chocolate cupcakes with chocolate icing and milk to drink.

Had to give the grands back to their parents tonight.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Yesterday was a stir fry of cabbage, okra and brocolli cooked with a jar of Tika Masala. Over brown rice.

Tonight is barbecued turkey, baked potatoes, green beans and cole slaw.


----------



## TEXKAT

Yesterday was leftovers from a church luncheon - chicken fried steak, potatoes, and peas.

Tonight is meatloaf and veggies.


----------



## Old John

Last evening it was left-overs from our trip to the Mexican Restaurant, supplemented with extra refried beans & tortillas.
Tonight it's going to be roasted Bratwurst with Bavarian sauerkraut(has carroway in it), and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Tonight we are having pork sausage and bean casserole. I'll make it in the crockpot, so I can enjoy this beautiful sunny day.  Might serve it with mashed potatoes or cornbread. Not sure yet.


----------



## mamita

I'm defrosting the big freezer, so it's things from there...already roasted turkey legs, potato soup, some crazy looking curly fries I found, and a salad (cause I have some leftover from yesterday). not conventional, but little items we had frozen that I'm using up. dogs get some ground turkey that I feel is just a tad too old for us, so they're pretty happy today. 

why did I buy a big freezer that needs defrosting anyway??? lol it's messy biz!


----------



## Our Little Farm

I don't envy you at all Mamita! Thank goodness my large upright never needs it. 

Mmm, potato soup sounds wonderful. I have some dehydrated leeks....


----------



## soulsurvivor

I feel pain for anyone defrosting a freezer. That's no fun a'tall. 

We've gone back to the "whatever falls out of the freezer when you open the door is for supper tonight" game. Tonight will be homemade spaghetti sauce with meatballs served over pasta, lettuce salad with red onion dressing, and garlic bread. Dessert will be the last of the apple pie.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We're having Chilies Rellenos Casserole along with salad and Texas Moppin Rolls that I made this morning.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It was sunny and 60+ degrees today, so the grill cooked the supper. Had steak and a potato/onion pack along with a green salad and red onion dressing. Dessert is lemon cookies and orange sherbert.


----------



## Gregg Alexander

Fryed Chicken, mashed taters, hot biscuits, sweet tea


----------



## Our Little Farm

Cauliflower cheese! Home made fruit salad for dessert, and Iced green tea with mint.


----------



## 36376

Open faced sloppy joe sandwiches on garlic toast/bread and raw veggies.


----------



## mike3367

made tortilla pizza's tonight, wifey pizza was 4 cheese blend and onions and sliced tomatoes, kids had Italian sausage and pepperonis with the 4 cheese blend


----------



## soulsurvivor

Still beautiful weather here and once again the grill is going to cook supper of bbq chicken. Also having leftover potato/onion from last night along with the last of the coleslaw.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Made minestrone soup last night. Tonight will be leftover soup, rolls, and salad.


----------



## menagerie momma

I haven't posted supper here in forever! Broccoli cheese soup and garlic bread for tonight. Maybe a pear tart or poached pears or pear something, since my bag of pears is screaming "use us!" on the counter. 

Jessie


----------



## Tiempo

One of hubby's favorites again tonight..pan seared strip steak, spicy roast potatoes and a yet to be determined veg.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Bubble and squeak--well my version of it with potatoes, onions, cabbage and leftover turkey.Peas on the side. Baked apple stuffed with oats, pecans, raisins and splenda brown sugar (topped with 1/2 tsp of butter before baking)


----------



## wanda1950

chili dogs!


----------



## Murray in ME

We had spaghetti and meatballs and tangy feta slaw.


----------



## hoggie

Well, it's Saturday today so my DD will be cooking tonight - but she hasn't told me what she's cooking yet


----------



## nobrabbit

For tonight, venison bbq sandwiches with coleslaw, baked beans and cornbread.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Expecting a houseful in the next hour. Having fried pork chops with white gravy, mashed potatoes, homemade coleslaw, bbq baked beans, and biscuits. Dessert is baked pear crisp with vanilla icecream. Milk, coffee, tea to drink.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Ham and beans


----------



## TSYORK

Roast Turkey
Rice Pilaf
Green Beans
Sweet Potato Yams
Bread


----------



## menollyrj

Fried chicken, corn (frozen 2009), & broccoli (from last year's garden).


----------



## mamita

took me all morning, but homemade ravioli with fresh marinara, salad, and cherry applesauce. I like my filling with (precooked) meat, parm, seasonings, egg, and shredded mozzarella. (don't like ricotta) then it's so ooey, gooey good. a couple of these fill you up!


----------



## Tiempo

That looks rally good Mamita. I have pot of chili simmering.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Had a later afternoon supper with family here. Fried chicken, mashed potatoes with gravy, lima beans (2010 garden), and dinner rolls. Dessert was a blackberry cobbler made with frozen berries that fell out of the freezer. Ice cream to top it and milk, tea, coffee to drink.


----------



## Murray in ME

That looks really good mamita. We had fried fish sandwiches, onion rings and coleslaw.


----------



## amyd

White bean and chicken chili with corn muffins


----------



## Cindy in NY

Cowboy Beans in the crockpot.


----------



## Fair Light

Too tired to be very hungry...just cereal and milk for me tonight..I'll probably wake up at 2 am starved...if I do I'll have another bowl of cereal I guess..


----------



## wanda1950

I haven't felt well for several days--went to sleep on the couch late this afternoon meaning to have salad for supper. I woke up to the aroma of bacon. My son had cooked for his girlfriend & his dad--gravy, eggs, bacon. Got up to find one lonely bacon slice remaining & none left in the fridge. It was the good thick sliced country bacon! I could cry.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Smattering of leftovers to reheat. I had chicken on a hotdog bun with a bbq dipping sauce and a baked potato. DH had a pork chop and gravy with fried potato pancakes and rest of coleslaw.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Rainy day forecasted and it's going to be homemade vegetable beef stew and cornbread tonight. Need to get busy and make banana pudding to use up these overripe bananas. Saw on news where the banana crop in Australia was wiped out by the flooding, so bananas will probably get too expensive for us in the near future.


----------



## fetch33

Last night we had what I affectionately called hairy vegetable soup. The left-over pot roast literally fell to strings in the soup, LOL. Served with a side of sourdough bread and butter.


----------



## Delicate

Chicken in a creme and mushroom sauce (from scratch), fresh steamed green beans, homemade French bread baguettes, and for dessert, made-to-order crepes!


----------



## MattyD

-The Mrs is working overtime tonight, so I am going to make General Tsao's stir fry for supper. Not one of those frozen meals either. We sell stir fry sauces at the store made by Simply Asia. They have four flavors that are pretty good. Slice up some chicken breast real thin and fry it in a pan with a couple Tbs of oil. When the chicken is cooked, toss in your choice of sliced and cubed veggies. Right before the veggies are done the way you like them, pour in the pack of sauce and let it come to a simmer. Add a bag of boil-a-bag rice and your done. They have a spicy (not really) Kung Pao, Mandarin Orange, and Ginger Teriyaki. Link below if you're interested.

Simply Asia Sauces

L8R,
Matt


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Potato crusted chicken, brussels sprouts and homemade wheat bread. DS cooked tonight!


----------



## Janossy

Pearled barley layer with fresh green beans,garlic, parsley, and cream of asparagus soup then covered with shredded cheese. Baked for 30 minutes in a 350 oven. Served with sliced carrots. My family sends many thanks to NickieL for giving me the urge to have some chewy brown sugar brownies for dessert.


----------



## Grouse

tonight's tea is to be rabbit backstraps and silverbeet. yum. 

Random opportune rbbits (2) taken by my wandered-off mate, as I was not catching fish at the beach this morning. A few handfuls of wild silverbeet from the same spot. The backstraps have been in salt water all day now, and I'm getting hungry. Later, after dusk there'll be flouring, frying, steaming, and scoffing. A generous amount of the last of last year's walnuts will also be toasted and artistically bunged into the buttery greens, as I've seen this year's walnuts are starting to fall now. Autumn is here. I think there's a couple of leftover taters to be scalloped too. 

Some days are just great.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Baked fish (with barbeque rub, weird but good), rice pilaf, green beans, and blueberry bars or a doughnut for dessert.


----------



## wistful dreams

Ham (leftovers from Sunday), fried potato cakes, and corn. Homemade chocolate chip cookies for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Wednesday was taco salads (large tortillas were on sale at Aldi's), Thursday was pizza (one pepperoni and one Mexican - leftover taco meat with olives and pepper jack cheese), fish sandwiches and fries on Friday. Not sure about tonight. DH has had to spend all day working on a broken machine and not sure when he'll be home. They brought in pizza for them at lunch so he probably won't want to eat leftovers. Maybe I'll open a can of home canned hash.


----------



## Tiempo

Indian night, Dum Methi chicken, chick peas tikka masala, potatoes, spinach and tomatoes in a spicy butter sauce, white rice and cilantro chutney.

I forgot to pick up the ingredients for raita though


----------



## PATRICE IN IL

Beef pot roast with onions, celery, carrots and potatoes in a yummy tomato sauce gravy, all made it in the pressure cooker.


----------



## wistful dreams

We're all in various stages of some sort of sinus-y something, so we're keeping it simple. French toast (made with homemade bread) and German pancake with fruit. Juice/milk/hot chocolate to drink.


----------



## Ravenlost

Chef salad and cherry pie for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Really beautiful weather and we grilled hot dogs and hamburgers. Also had potato salad and sliced tomatoes. Dessert was chocolate brownies and milk.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Making a pot of mashed potatoes to go with the last of the leftovers from the fridge. I've got roast beef, a piece of fried chicken, brown gravy, white gravy, about a serving of peas n carrots, a bit of bbq baked beans, and enough lettuce to make one good salad. Next door neighbor came by last night selling girl scout cookies, so dessert tonight is a choice of a Tagalong or a Samoa cookie and a glass of milk. ah, who am I kidding? Make it several cookies and a glass of milk.


----------



## Mrs. Weasly

Still winter here so it's vegetarian pea soup in the crock pot (1 lb dried peas, 2 onions, 2lbs carrots layared in crock pot--don't stir--, cover all with broth, and cook on high); with bread I made using "artisan bread in 5 minutes a day" master recipe. Good stuff! At least I think so--kids, maybe not so much. But, this isn't a restaurant, is it? ;-)


----------



## Cindy in NY

Leftovers here tonight too. Made Apple Cider Goulash last night so we'll have that with leftover hash and gravy, corn and salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Sunny and going to 71 today so steak on the grill, baked potatoes, and salad with garlic bread croutons and red onion dressing. Lemon cheesecake for dessert. 

It looks like spring! :bouncy:


----------



## Murray in ME

We had creamy mussel soup and wheat rolls.


----------



## Cindy in NY

The last two nights we've had beef soup with rivels. Tonight will be black bean tortilla casserole.


----------



## mamita

so gorgeous here today that I decided on taco salad. I scrubbed up our outside table and two chairs to take it outside. the weather is just...tooooo...perfect!


----------



## Murray in ME

We're having fried fish sandwiches tonight.


----------



## Murray in ME

We're having pork chops tonight. Not sure what we're having with them. I might test an idea for a potato recipe.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was homemade spaghetti meat sauce on pasta, green salad and garlic bread sticks. Dessert was chocolate cake with chocolate icing and candles for the 6 yr old to blow out and make a wish.


----------



## acabin42

We had a beautiful roast .


----------



## Murray in ME

I made roasted potatoes and mushrooms with green olive pesto to go with the pork chops.


----------



## Carol from Upto

we had corned beef and cabbage. With carrots and potatoes.


----------



## soulsurvivor

ok, it's morning here so supper last night was grilled cheese sandwiches with homemade tomato soup. Dessert was Dreamsicle Punch and the last of the Girl Scout cookies.


----------



## pheasantplucker

Had salmon cakes, asparagus, and sweet potatoes.
Salmon Cakes:
Take a large can of salmon, squeeze out (drain) all liquid and put it in a large bowl.
Add two eggs, one chopped green onion, a little bit of red, orange or yellow bell pepper, pine nuts, small blob of mayonnaise, smaller blob of mustard (I use dijon), enough bread crumbs to make it to the consistency of bread dough. Heat some olive oil in a skillet. I use a quarter cup measuring cup (for uniformity) and scoop out mix. Put in skillet and brown for around 3 or 4 minutes (medium heat) on each side. Transfer to a glass baking dish. Pop them in a 350* oven for about 15 minutes on each side. This makes about 9 cakes.


----------



## aftermidnite

Lemon garlic shrimp garlic rosemary new peas and mashed taters with sour cream and cheddar cheese will be what I take to work for my dinner ..seems weird to cook dinner things at 9:30 in the morning tho ..


----------



## Our Little Farm

That sounds heavenly aftermidnite!


----------



## newfieannie

pea soup and dumplings. ~Georgia.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Baked ziti with Italian sausage, garlic bread and salad.


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight is homemade vegetable pot pie and dinner rolls with iced tea and coffee.


----------



## Tiempo

Murray, that looks amazing!

I spent most of the afternoon scrubbing gourds... I have NO desire to go back in the kitchen again today, so I sent hubby out for pizza and wings


----------



## Mulegirl

DH made dinner . . . looked in the fridge, saw hotdogs and cabbage, and promptly made us a potato, cabbage, and hotdog boiled dinner. He used chicken stock and water instead of just water and the potatoes tasted really lovely.


----------



## aftermidnite

OLF..It was WONDERFUL!
I hit a sale on shrimp at Krogers so I got a pound along with the peas and a lemon ..
I zested some lemon in with the shrimp and garlic after cooking the shrimp in butter and olive oil for just a few moments I added a touch of ground corrander as well ..OMGoodness ..I will be having this again ..The peas were fantastic too ....I had a bit of very sweet baby watermellon to round off the meal !


----------



## Murray in ME

Tiempo said:


> Murray, that looks amazing!
> 
> I spent most of the afternoon scrubbing gourds... I have NO desire to go back in the kitchen again today, so I sent hubby out for pizza and wings


Thank you Tiempo. It was tasty. I'll post the recipe when I get it written up.

Pizza and wings sounds really good. Two of my favorites.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Had to broil steaks in oven to finish cooking them as we got rained out on the grill, or maybe should say hailed out. LOL. Also had steamed broccoli and baked potatoes. Dessert was the last of the chocolate brownies heated up and with a scoop of vanilla icecream on top.


----------



## IMContrary

Tonight a fried ham slice, baked sweet potatoes, green beans and maybe fried apples. If I make the fried apples I'll probably make a pan of cornbread to go with them.


----------



## IMContrary

aftermidnite said:


> OLF..It was WONDERFUL!
> I hit a sale on shrimp at Krogers so I got a pound along with the peas and a lemon ..
> I zested some lemon in with the shrimp and garlic after cooking the shrimp in butter and olive oil for just a few moments I added a touch of ground corrander as well ..OMGoodness ..I will be having this again ..The peas were fantastic too ....I had a bit of very sweet baby watermellon to round off the meal !


Oh man, that does sound awesome! But then, I love shrimp any way you fix them.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Supper tonight was fried pork chops, white gravy and mashed potatoes, and cornbread. Dessert was apple crisp.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Baked pork chops, leftover broccoli-rice casserole, apple sauce, and cake for dessert. I'm thinking about doing some potatoes with fresh rosemary and chives, too.


----------



## Solarmom

herb onion potato stuffed portobello mushrooms and beef tenderloin steaks!


----------



## Our Little Farm

We had oven roasted turkey (I used Cajun seasonings and garlic), mashed potatoes, sweetcorn and English peas and homemade mushroom gravy using the chicken broth. It was delicious. Turkey was SO moist and just fell apart. Plenty left.


----------



## wanda1950

Chicken with noodles alfredo, green beans. Might make a bread pudding as I have some buns needing used up. May try one with lemon sauce.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had hot dogs and fries tonight. Last night I tested a new potato salad recipe. We had ham, spinach and roasted potato, mushroom and onion salad with gorgonzola.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken Pot pie, sauteed apples, cole slaw, baked beans


----------



## Murray in ME

I did some recipe testing for lunch. We had tortellini with sausage, mushrooms and olives and mushrooms stuffed with spinach, bacon and gorgonzola.














































For supper we're having leftover pasta. The sausages are gone so I'm going to fold the leftover mushroom stuffing into scrambled eggs. Maybe some garlic bread to go with it.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was homemade cream of broccoli soup with cheese bread sticks. Dessert was apple pie and ice cream.

Tonight is going to be beef roast cooked in the crockpot with gravy, mashed potatoes, glazed carrots, and yeast rolls.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Friday night and we're having fried pork chop on a bun with the last of the reheats out of the fridge. Dessert is peach cobbler and a glass of milk.


----------



## wanda1950

Roasted a turkey yesterday & made dressing. Baby limas & roasted brussel sprouts. Meant to have leftovers but son decided he wanted to cook. He made taco salads which were very good. Had a peach cobbler for desert.

Tomorrow it'll be the turkey again & I'm adding my last bag of frozen creamed corn.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

Tonight's dinner around here will be a huge pot of White Chili with cornbread and I might break down and make a raspberry cheaters pie for dessert. It still kind chilly here in Mid-Michigan so this will be a good hearty-cold weather meal. Also since tomorrow, we have dr. appt's and the usual beginning-of-the-month-errand-running-day, it also makes for good leftover meal too.

Happy Cooking,
RedHeadedTricia


----------



## Our Little Farm

Lunch (just ate), was tuna pasta salad with lemon meringue pie (no pastry). All homemade and delicious. 

Supper: Going to have chicken pot pie. Might have some baked potatoes with it or mashed potatoes. 

Not sure yet, depends on time. It's a beautiful day and I am out planting and working the garden.


----------



## Our Little Farm

soulsurvivor said:


> Last night was homemade cream of broccoli soup with cheese bread sticks. Dessert was apple pie and ice cream.
> 
> Tonight is going to be beef roast cooked in the crockpot with gravy, mashed potatoes, glazed carrots, and yeast rolls.


That all sounds delicious! Do you have a spare room?


----------



## Tiempo

It's a gloomy, chilly, wet day here today, I think I'm going to roast a chicken if it's thawed enough by tonight, otherwise left over cottage pie.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, fresh brocolli with lemon pepper, salad with lettuce from our garden.


----------



## Wendy

Must be meatloaf night! 
Meatloaf, cheesy potatoes, greenbeans, fruit cocktail, red velvet cake with ice cream for Sarah's birthday which was the 29th.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Our Little Farm said:


> That all sounds delicious! Do you have a spare room?


LOL, if you don't mind sharing it with a grandkid or two. We'd love to have you.

Tonight is fried pork chops again with mashed potatoes, white gravy, homemade coleslaw, and dinner rolls. Dessert is blackberry cobbler and vanilla icecream. Sad to say that's the last of the frozen blackberries from the freezer.


----------



## mare

last of the t-bones w/onions and peppers and fried potatoes and corn.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Finally, a decent weather day here! Grilling out and adding salad and fries. That's about all I can manage after a couple hours of raking!


----------



## wanda1950

Went to the Sonic & had burger & onion rings with a cherry limeaid. After we got home we regretted we didn't get ice cream too.


----------



## hmsteader71

I am thinking tonight is going to be chicken breasts rolled in egg & french friend onions for me & the boys & a black bean burger for dh, sweet potatoes and green bean casserole. Maybe country apple cobbler for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Cranberry Pork Loin in the crockpot with rice and salad.


----------



## Our Little Farm

soulsurvivor said:


> LOL, if you don't mind sharing it with a grandkid or two. We'd love to have you.
> 
> Tonight is fried pork chops again with mashed potatoes, white gravy, homemade coleslaw, and dinner rolls. Dessert is blackberry cobbler and vanilla icecream. Sad to say that's the last of the frozen blackberries from the freezer.


Argh.....you are killing me :help:

Your posts make me SO hungry!

I am having a pickled beet salad tonight. Can we swap?


----------



## hmsteader71

Change of plans, dessert is blueberry crumb cake instead of the apple cobbler.


----------



## wanda1950

Trying a new recipe--potato & corn chowder with jalapenos.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Our Little Farm said:


> Argh.....you are killing me :help:
> 
> Your posts make me SO hungry!
> 
> I am having a pickled beet salad tonight. Can we swap?


Sure thing. I love pickled beets, but I can't recall the last time I ate those. DH has to overeat now just to maintain his weight. I wish I had the same problem, ok, not really. 

Tonight will be grilled steak and veggies. It's a really beautiful day with temp going up to low 70s. Dessert will be pound cake with a raspberry sauce and whipped cream.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Delightful weather and looking forward to grilling yet another meal outdoors. Tonight we're having burgers and hot dogs and all the toppings such as coleslaw, chili, shredded cheese, sliced tomato and onion, and lettuce. Also having bbq baked beans, potato chips, and chocolate brownies. Iced tea or milk. 

Hope all of you have a great weekend and enjoy time with your loved ones.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Spent a good part of the day without electric so supper is going to be pizza delivery tonight. We'll have a fried fish supper tomorrow night instead.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken brocolli casserole, baked beans, salad, fresh apple cake for dessert.


----------



## Cindy in NY

soulsurvivor said:


> Spent a good part of the day without electric so supper is going to be pizza delivery tonight.


We spent all day working outside so we had pizza delivery as well!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Cindy in NY said:


> We spent all day working outside so we had pizza delivery as well!


DH had to work today and actually brought it home with him, thinking we had the grandkids here waiting for it. But they're still not arrived and we have lots of pizza to reheat when they do get here.


----------



## IMContrary

Tonight it was artisan bread with whole roasted garlic cloves in it, two kinds of cheese (one a bit smelly, but delicious), some hard salami, an apple and an orange. It was all quite tasty. When I'm on my own, I often have this for supper and love it!

Tomorrow night I'm taking dinner over to my sister's, I'm making meatloaf and scalloped potatoes.


----------



## Carol from Upto

We had rice salad.
Great recipie, even my daughter loved it!
Recipe:
Brown Rice Salad

Email recipe | Print recipe | Post to Twitter | Post to Facebook 
Print Full Page | Print Full Page Without Image | Print 3x5 Card


Rated by 11 people 
Rate this 
Recommend (2) 

Rate this | Add your comment
Brown Rice Salad
Serves 6
Crisp carrots, cucumbers, radishes and celery combine with fresh basil, mint and parsley in this honey-Dijon dressed rice salad. Served chilled or at room temperature, this versatile dish is perfect for al fresco dining alongside your choice of protein.

Ingredients
2 1/2 cups cooked long-grained brown rice ( Learn to Cook: Brown Rice) 
1/2 cup chopped carrots 
1/2 cup chopped seedless cucumber 
1/2 cup sliced radishes 
1/2 cup chopped celery 
1/2 cup chopped red onion 
1 cup fresh or frozen and thawed peas 
1/4 cup chopped basil 
1/4 cup chopped mint 
1/4 cup chopepd flat-leaf parsley 
1 tablespoon honey 
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil 
3 tablespoons lemon juice 
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard 
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes 
1/4 teaspoon sea salt

Method
Put all ingredients into a large bowl and toss gently to combine. Serve immediately or chill until ready to serve.

Nutrition
Per serving (about 6oz/178g-wt.): 180 calories (50 from fat), 6g total fat, 1g saturated fat, 4g protein, 29g total carbohydrate (4g dietary fiber, 6g sugar), 0mg cholesterol, 170mg sodium


----------



## prairiecomforts

Made spagetti and some canned green beans from our garden. (Can't wait to have fresh ones again!) Also - homemade french bread. Quick and easy Sunday night meal.


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight we are having a small roast, mashed potatoes and gravy, glazed carrots with chocolate marshmallow cake for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Fixing my DH's favorite supper (he was away on a golf trip all weekend) it's just a london broil in the crockpot with three packages of brown gravy and a half cup of water cooked all day until it falls apart. Ladle this over wide egg noodles and he thinks it's gourmet eating.  I'm doing steamed asparagus and a salad as sides.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was grilled cheese sandwiches and homemade cream of tomato soup. Dessert was vanilla pudding with sliced bananas.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We have been trying for the last couple of night to grill out but the weather won't cooperate! Night before last we had hamburgers on the Foremen grill with fries. Last night we had oven browned chicken with roasted potatoes. Supposed to rain tonight so I'm still thinking about what to have tonight.


----------



## Louisiana Mom

Crockpot cooked bbq beef sandwiches on homemade buns. Served with chips & left-over potato salad. Perhaps brownies for dessert if I get around to making them.


----------



## mamita

for hubby pan fried smoked sausage with onions, cheesey/scallop potatoes, corn. for me I slice the smoked sausage and toss with lots of cabbage & onions, extra virgin olive oil, and roast. homemade applesauce and some cucumber slices.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH wanted fried pork and gravy. I fixed mashed potatoes and a green salad with red onion dressing. Dessert was apple pie and vanilla ice cream.

DH is going to the grocery after work and is planning on bringing home a deli roasted chicken. I'm making a mac and cheese baked casserole and cranberry salad.


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight is going to be bacon sandwiches, onion patties and baked beans. We've been doing pretty good on watching our portions and not eating a lot of fried food but I've just got a craving today.


----------



## hillbillygal

I have no ideas for tonight so I came here for inspiration


----------



## hillbillygal

Decided on cream spinach over rice. Will have the leftovers with eggs & bacon in the morning


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is Manwich on a toasted bun. Also having buttered noodles and a salad with red onion dressing. Dessert is orange sherbert and vanilla wafers.


----------



## elliemaeg

hmsteader71, how do you make onion patties?


----------



## wanda1950

salmon patties, green beans, mashed potatoes--wanted biscuits but got too late a start


----------



## kara_leigh

Tonight was chicken and broccoli alfredo with bowtie pasta.


----------



## aftermidnite

last nights supper was ham steak cooked with some fresh mangoes and a little olive oil ,spinach and garlic cheese mashed potatoes ..which in turn was also my lunch for work to day along with some dilly green beans and spiced dilly asparagus I pickled a week or so ago ..
Before work I put a bag of 15 bean mix in the crock pot with beef stock and chopped garlic and chopped onion and the ham bone and some bits and bobs of ham I didnt use the seasoning mix that came with the beans ..OH MY GOODNESS! The apartment smelled Wonderful and it tastes even better !
Tomorrow I will have fried potatoes and onions and some cornbread but tonight I fest on beans and butter bread !


----------



## wanda1950

Made soup with my last canned tomatoes. Grilled cheese sandwiches to go with it.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We had lamb burgers (our own lamb), baked potatoes and a salad fresh from the porch!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night we had potato and cheese soup with kielbasa. I normally put a whole link in but only used a 1/2 last night and couldn't tell the difference.

I'm thinking chicken pot pies for tonight. Might also make up scones from a mix I received at Christmas that has been sitting on my counter. Doubt they will be as good as homemade!


----------



## amyd

Grilled chicken, macaroni and cheese, green beans


----------



## Our Little Farm

Not sure what we are having for tonight. Maybe a veggie omelette and salad. For lunch I have homemade wholemeal french bread rising (2nd time) as I type, soon to go in the oven.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We have the littlest grandson and he wanted eggs and bacon for breakfast. Lunch was tunafish sandwich,potato chips and a fresh sliced pear. Supper is spaghetti, homemade meatballs/sauce, garlic sticks, and carrot sticks. Dessert is pineapple upside down cake.


----------



## wanda1950

Tried the sun dried tomato alfredo sauce--can't remember the brand--on chicken & noodles. We didn't like it at all. And of course I made a lot.


----------



## Murray in ME

We had pizza tonight.

Last night I tested some recipes. I made garlicky mushroom canapes, crab and asparagus canapes, orrichiette with roasted grape tomatoes, mushrooms, asparagus and crab, and a shaved asparagus and mushroom salad with a lemon vinaigrette.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH and I had another bout with the stomach crazies and so chicken broth soup was yesterday's meal of the day. I'm blaming the tunafish, although it didn't seem to bother the grandson, so I'm very thankful for that. 

Tonight will be back to a more normal menu with grilled steak, baked potatoes with melted cheese topping, and a green salad with red onion dressing. Dessert is a chocolate brownie topped with vanilla icecream and hot fudge sauce.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We are having homemade lamb burgers with spiced yogurt sauce in pita bread.


----------



## Tiempo

Martabak (mini Indonesian meat pies), sauteed green beans and rice.


----------



## wanda1950

leftover roast beef with gravy, baked potato & green beans--had to fix in a hurry


----------



## bknthesdle

Fried chicken, coleslaw made with the new chipotle mayo, cucumber salad and cornbread.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Made stromboli with some home canned marinara sauce for dipping.


----------



## Murray in ME

Today was my mom's 75th birthday. I found some beautiful sea scallops so splurged on some of them for dinner. I made scallop crudo, linguine with scallops and chives, tomato salad and spinach and feta salad.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Tiempo said:


> Martabak (mini Indonesian meat pies), sauteed green beans and rice.


Do you make those meat pies? If so, I would LOVE to see a recipe.  Do they freeze well?


----------



## Our Little Farm

Not sure what are having for dinner, possibly baked potatoes, leek and mushroom omelette and a huge fresh salad. (Grown on my porch :dance

Tomorrow we are having roasted garlic and herb chicken, roasted potatoes, homemade mushroom and onion gravy, glazed carrots and a qt of green beans.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Not much of a meal tonight and already working on recipes for tomorrow's Easter meal. Tonight will be a grilled ham and cheese and a cup of veggie soup. DH and I are chopping, slicing and dicing for the coleslaw and boiling eggs for deviled eggs. Tomorrow will also have a bbq pork loin, potato salad, green beans cooked with a bit of country ham fatback, and a baked corn custard. Breads will include several we bought at the Mennonite store. Dessert is Easter bunny cake and it's covered in a coconut and candy topping. Drinks will be iced tea, coffee, lemonade, and later an orange sherbert punch to serve with the cake.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Broiled whitefish filets, rice, salad, portuguese beans.


----------



## Our Little Farm

soulsurvivor said:


> Not much of a meal tonight and already working on recipes for tomorrow's Easter meal. Tonight will be a grilled ham and cheese and a cup of veggie soup. DH and I are chopping, slicing and dicing for the coleslaw and boiling eggs for deviled eggs. Tomorrow will also have a bbq pork loin, potato salad, green beans cooked with a bit of country ham fatback, and a baked corn custard. Breads will include several we bought at the Mennonite store. Dessert is Easter bunny cake and it's covered in a coconut and candy topping. Drinks will be iced tea, coffee, lemonade, and later an orange sherbert punch to serve with the cake.


What is baked corn custard? How is it made?


----------



## soulsurvivor

Our Little Farm said:


> What is baked corn custard? How is it made?


It's a new to me way to fix baked corn custard that DH can eat without having too many problems with his Crohns' disease. Here's the video and website:

[YOUTUBE]J452yGRkqXM[/YOUTUBE]

http://foodwishes.blogspot.com/2009/07/creamy-roasted-corn-custard-this-is-how.html

This is only the second time I've fixed this recipe and I can tell you that it's easy on the stomach and smooth. Make sure the corn is either fresh or if it's frozen then be sure to drain it good. Any extra water will make the recipe seem too thin and not baking right. I used frozen corn the last time and it was ok, but used fresh corn this time and it is the way to go. The grandkids loved this recipe and I wouldn't have dreamed they would like it so much, but it's got a really good taste if you like the taste of corn or cornbread.


----------



## mamita

hubby wants hot sausage. so..I have green peppers, onions, sauce, garlic, splash of extra virgin olive oil brewing in the crock pot. in a skillet I have the sausage browning, then will add to the brew. TONS of fresh basil will be added right before serving on glorious Italian buns with massive amounts of shredded mozzarella piled on. (because we aren't happy unless we have cheese. it's a sickness...lol) will brown those big ole buns under the broiler.......then pile on the heart attack goodness.


----------



## wanda1950

Giant salad.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Had goat liver with plantain greens and fresh beets.

Boiled the liver and ran it through a meat grinder. Sauteed some yellow onion with some wild garlic and added those to the ground liver with a couple of eggs to bind it together. Added some seasoning and turned it into patties, which I fried in olive oil just enough to cook the egg and brown the sides. Added some cooked onions as a topping for the meat dish.

Went outdoors and picked some plantain. Washed, chopped and parboiled it for 5 minutes. Added a little seasoning and some butter.

Sliced the beets and steamed until tender adding a little sweet basil.

Glass of goat milk with strawberry juice in it.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We've got our own little eating machine coming for supper tonight. Our youngest grandson is like a buzz saw meeting food. His pa and I just sit and watch in amazement, never imagining that a 2 yr old can enjoy food like that. He begins with the vegetables, carrots, peas, and he'll hold a spoon in his left hand and keep his right hand free for grabbing a mass quantity to shove in his mouth. He uses the spoon to stop the roll aways, akin to how we would use a fly swatter to stop a fly. I'll give him this, he has accurate aim. 

Next, he'll scoop the potatoes with his spoon into his mouth. He takes his time and measures it perfectly to hold the biggest mouthfuls and is done in about 3 seconds with this. He loves meat, bbq to be exact, and he lays down the spoon and uses both hands to cuddle the meat into his mouth and slowly savor the taste before swallowing this. It's like his dessert. He finishes off with a big cold glass of milk done in several big gulps and he's ready to go play. 

So, we're having bbq chicken, mashed potatoes, peas and carrots, and milk for supper.


----------



## ajaxlucy

I love that description of your 2-year old grandson!

We had lamb liver for dinner. DH completed a 400km bike ride in about 24 hours and after some sleep, he was craving liver. I cut it in strips, soak it briefly in ouzo, then dredge it in seasoned flour and panfry it. Served with sauteed onions and red peppers, cucumber salad, fried rice.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night I browned chicken breasts and added chicken broth, lime juice, and rosemary. Very tasty! Had salad and DH had leftover beans while I had fresh asparagus from the garden.


----------



## Old John

Today is our Eighth Anniversary, so I'm taking DSWSharon out to Longhorn Steakhouse, for dinner. We always have stuffed mushrooms for an appetizer. DSW always gets a prime rib, medium/well and I get a midsized Filet mignon, medium.
DSW usually gets a baked sweet potato or potato. I get pilaf & steamed vegetables.
She always gets ice tea and I get a Sam Adams Ale or Lager, or two.
DSW always drives us home. I generally get her flowers............


----------



## Maggie

Old John; Happy Anniversary! Sounds like a delish meal


----------



## AR Cattails

Old John said:


> Today is our Eighth Anniversary, so I'm taking DSWSharon out to Longhorn Steakhouse, for dinner. We always have stuffed mushrooms for an appetizer. DSW always gets a prime rib, medium/well and I get a midsized Filet mignon, medium.
> DSW usually gets a baked sweet potato or potato. I get pilaf & steamed vegetables.
> She always gets ice tea and I get a Sam Adams Ale or Lager, or two.
> DSW always drives us home. I generally get her flowers............


Happy Anniversary! Sounds like a wonderful day and a great meal planned.


----------



## mamita

Old John said:


> Today is our Eighth Anniversary, so I'm taking DSWSharon out to Longhorn Steakhouse, for dinner. We always have stuffed mushrooms for an appetizer. DSW always gets a prime rib, medium/well and I get a midsized Filet mignon, medium.
> DSW usually gets a baked sweet potato or potato. I get pilaf & steamed vegetables.
> She always gets ice tea and I get a Sam Adams Ale or Lager, or two.
> DSW always drives us home. I generally get her flowers............


yum! enjoy. such a happy day! 


here...chilly and beyond damp. that means oven ON. meatloaf, mashed potatoes, tomato beef gravy, applesauce (my homemade), corn, biscuits.


----------



## ginnie5

tonight I'm trying a new to me squash recipe.....stuffed zucchini squash, made with ricotta cheese, bacon, onion, and spinach. I'll be using turnip greens instead of spinach though. Some homemade bread and yet another salad from the garden.


----------



## Murray in ME

Happy anniversary Old John.

We're having roasted chicken, mashed potatoes and spinach salad.


----------



## Old John

*Thanks everyone, for the Happy Anniversary Wishes!*

We had a great Dinner........But DSW informed me that she has been getting the large Rib-eye steak, forever. No prime ribs in years. We had the stuffed mushrooms before dinner. We both got so stuffed ourselves, that we could not think about enjoying a dessert.

As a side note, We went to a Wedding up in Indy, Saturday. And I wore my Wedding band, for the occasion. We got home in time for our Company to arrive. I made dinner, mostly ahead ot time, baked beans, Baked candied yams, baked ham DSW made Oriental salad. Nice dinner. And, we had a nice evening with them.
In the meanwhile, I misplace my wedding band, a custom made Celtic knotwork band made of rose gold. We looked everywhere........And we thought it was gone, lost somewhere on the way home from the Wedding or later, here at home.Very Bad "ju-ju" to lose your Wedding band just before your Anniversary.
I started to do a couple loads of laundry this morning. And when I dumped out the hamper..........There was my Wedding band, in among the clothes.
I am so-o-o happy and So-o-o Relieved. Sorry about the long Story.........I just had to share it.

ETA...Left-over Baked beans, candied yams, Baked ham & Oriental salad this evening for supper.


----------



## soulsurvivor

:bouncy: I'm sooo glad you found your ring and so glad you didn't have to worry any longer than you did. 

It's May and this weather just keeps on being cold. We're supposed to reach a high of 61 today. . .ok, it's not that cold but warm comfort food is still on the menu for tonight. We'll be having country eggs scrambled into omelets with chopped red peppers and onions, along with sausage patties and biscuits. For dessert later we're having baked apple pie and vanilla icecream.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Decided to dig in the freezer, yea right, ok, opened the freezer door and a pack of chicken wings fell out so that's what's for supper tonight. Boiled them with spices, onions, and then did a sorting out of meat and broth into a gravy base and cooked this on top of the stove. Will serve this meat gravy over mashed potatoes and serve with some cheap dinner rolls baked to perfection. LOL!! we eat the Kroger brand dinner rolls to sop up the gravy. Otherwise they're hard to eat cause they're so yuky tasting. Also having a salad of greens and red onion dressing, and a tray of deviled eggs.


----------



## Becka03

We are having Mushroom Swiss burgers, using our Morels we got! Baked Beans, Peas and Fries


----------



## kandmcockrell

Fresh fried perch, asperagus and maybe a salad as well.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Yep, it's Mother's Day and we had nice flowers placed on all our Mom's gravesites. As for my own Mother's Day, it's on hold until tomorrow to also include celebrating my birthday. Tomorrow night we're all going out to eat a nice meal.

Today/tonight, DH bought a new outdoor grill. I'm sure supper is going to be something grilled, although not certain yet what that will be. Until then, we're munching on bacon and biscuits. 

Have a great Mothers' Day everyone!


----------



## newfieannie

half a pizza and 2 large pieces blueberry cheesecake. that was at 5 and i have worked it off in the garden since. i sent my company home with the rest of the cheesecake so i wouldn't be tempted. ~Georgia.


----------



## ronbre

our supper was really simple tonight, we were in the garden and hubby wanted some jerusalem artichokes (sunchokes) so we dug them up..one plant..20 tubers..as Ron was filling back iin the hole I came in and scrubbed them and sliced up half of them, put them in the cast iron pan that was already on the stove wtih bacon fat in it..fried em up with some salt and pepper (Ron put hot pepper powder on his)..that was it with a tall glass of spring water..yummo


----------



## Murray in ME

I did some recipe testing tonight. We had steak, bacon and mushroom mac & cheese, creamed spinach and mushrooms, spinach and feta salad and spinach and mushroom napoleons.


----------



## pattycake

Murray, I find myself drooling even when you don't supply a picture!


----------



## bknthesdle

I made breakfast pizzas. I used English muffins as the crust and topped with a white gravy as the sauce and the topped with leftover ham, scrambled eggs, diced cooked potatoes (1 nuked in microwave & diced), sauted onion & bell pepper. Sounds time consuming but it wasn't. Mixed the hash together & put on top of gravy & then topped with cheese & baked at 350* for 10 minutes til cheese is melted.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Salad from our lettuce and mustard. 

Sauteed collards, swiss chard, onions, mushrooms, white beans, chicken served over ww pasta with feta sprinkled over it.


----------



## Murray in ME

Thank you pattycake.

We had leftovers tonight. The mac and cheese was even better tonight.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Fresh lobster! :dance:


----------



## hmsteader71

We are having fried chicken, mashed potatoes & gravy, leftover baked beans & chocolate peanut butter no bake cookies.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We're having enhanced chicken gravy tonight. That means it's got cooked chicken meat cut up in it. Serving this with mashed potatoes, lima beans, and cheap Kroger dinner rolls. Dessert is canned pears and cottage cheese.


----------



## ginnie5

tonight is pepperoni pizza on a thick herbed crust, salad, and for dessert.....cake, ice cream, strawberries and cool whip!


----------



## Quiver0f10

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes and peas.


----------



## Quiver0f10

Our Little Farm said:


> Fresh lobster! :dance:


 
Yumm! What time is dinner?


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'd like to say we're having something good to eat but it might be a lie. Tonight we're having fried liver and onions. I haven't eaten this since I was a little kid. DH is going to fix it when he gets home because that's what he wants for supper. I don't think I can watch.

Me and the jumpy belly blues will probably have a ham sandwich and potato chips.

:bored:


----------



## hmsteader71

It is warm here today and I refuse to turn our air on when we were just using our furnace last week! So tonight is bacon & cheese sandwiches, chips, no bake cookies & tea to drink.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Hot and humid with a promise of storms later. We're each having grilled pork chop, baked potato loaded down with cheese and onions, and a green salad and garlic croutons with red onion dressing. Dessert is strawberries and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## meanwhile

Cheetos and a Bloody Mary.


----------



## Joe123

Wife wanted a nice salad with grilled turkey. So we had a nice large grilled turkey salad with the best crackers there is an some turkey nuggets with nice raw honey we just bought a week ago. 

For dessert we going to have a hot fudge sunday....:whistlin: Weather has gotten really HOT so we going for cooler or cold stuff..


----------



## Our Little Farm

meanwhile said:


> Cheetos and a Bloody Mary.


Love it.


----------



## NickieL

chicken infused rice with corn kernals, spinach from the garden


----------



## soulsurvivor

Saturday, weekend, la la la, and DH has to work today. And it's raining today. And I'm spending entirely too much time reading here on HT, but that's a good thing.

Supper is going to be baked meatloaf with a side of brown gravy and served with mashed potatoes, fried apples and Sister Schubert yeast rolls. Dessert is chocolate poundcake with a dusting of white powdered sugar.


----------



## mamita

since we pretty much only eat poultry & fish, I am going wild and grilling steaks. if it keeps raining, guess they'll go under the broiler, but sounds good to me . baked potatoes, watermelon, corn for the man...spinach for moi. I'm already hungry, so dinner may be early. it's dark, rainy, chilly, and food is my friend today.

reading again...wow..cheetos & a bloody Mary sound so good...


----------



## soulsurvivor

Cold and rainy here all weekend and much the same for the coming week is in the forecast, so no grilling. Sunday night we had baked chicken, scalloped potatoes with cheese, and mixed vegetables of corn/peas/carrots, and biscuits. Dessert was a small seedless watermelon.

Monday night supper will be sloppy joe sandwiches, fried potatoes and onions, and homemade coleslaw. Dessert will be lemon cheesecake.


----------



## mamita

raining....chilly. comfort food rules. lots of homemade keilbasy in a roaster pan with some sauerkraut & sliced onion. homemade cheddar/potato pierogies. corn. but..a springy salad with greens and strawberries on the side.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night we went to covered dish supper at church. I took Spanish Rice and an Applesauce Cake. Tonight I'm making Apple Cider Goulash.


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight we are having spaghetti & garlic bread.


----------



## plath

we're having turkey hash with homemade gravy from my canned stock and a few fried morels I just found in the backyard


----------



## newfieannie

it's usually only fish or chicken here. tonight i had halibut steaks,rice and brussell sprouts. tapioca for dessert. also a large slab of homemade bread with my rhubarb i gathered out at my country place on saturday. i should be big as a punchion but i'm not. feel pretty bloated right now though. just need to run up and down stairs a few times. ~Georgia.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tuesday and cold with overcast skies, no grilling. Having pork chops baked in a skillet of mushroom gravy, mashed potatoes, biscuits and sliced tomatoes in an olive oil/basil dressing. Dessert is same as last night, lemon cheesecake.


----------



## hmsteader71

We are having silly chili & friend poatoes and onions.


----------



## Quiver0f10

We had hamburgers, potato salad and baby carrots.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's still cold here. In need of comfort food so using the leftovers to make a warm chicken veggie noodle soup and using the leftover mashed potatoes to make fried potato cakes.


----------



## aftermidnite

Yesterday was Lemon Dill Shrimp over Sweet White Rice (trying to use up the white rice in my pantry and shrimp from the freezer)
Today will be Sausage Gravy and Fried Tatters an Onions .(have potatoes that need using as well as an onion that is too strong to eat raw ). I don't really like the biscuit part of B&G so I do the fried taters or will have the gravy over mashed potatoes ...


----------



## plath

last night was salisbury steak with local beef, baked potatoes, spinach and homemade whole wheat rolls. Tonight is spaghetti with home canned sauce, local asparagus and homemade french bread.


----------



## wistful dreams

Chilly and wet today so we're having creamy potato soup (with toppings - cheese, bacon, green onions etc) along with a hot, fresh loaf of homemade wheat bread.

It smells really yummy over here


----------



## acabin42

meat loaf, mac & cheese, peas.


----------



## plath

tonight is pizza with local pork sausage and roasted peppers.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Saturday but probably no grandkids this weekend. They're all involved in end of year school activities. It's beautiful weather so we're going to grill tonight. Planning to have cheeseburgers and a potato/squash/onion grill pack. Dessert is homemade apple pie.


----------



## NickieL

Fresh from the garden spinach salad.  topped with bacon, egg and amish garlic cheese, oven roasted garlic new potatoes, bannana bread (I jsut scored 10 lbs of bannanas for 1 dollar) Everything but the nannars are made/grown withen 5 miles of my house.


----------



## FrodoLass

I made the Bisquick quiche recipe with onions and spinach. I'm serving it with some sliced tomatoes on the side. It is so good!


----------



## insocal

The gentleman friend is coming up from Orange County this evening. He is getting the Portuguese Chourico and Peppers (served sloppy joe style) that I fixed for him LAST weekend but he had to cancel so it went in the freezer. He doesn't mind leftovers, though. Oh, and sauteed zucchini with onions and garlic. Iced tea. Fresh cherries for dessert.


----------



## plath

Tonight is penne with pesto frozen from last summer, local asparagus and homemade whole wheat bread.

Last night was whole wheat blueberry pancakes and scrambled eggs with red onion and local sausage.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Fresh lettuce and spinach from our back porch, homemade French bread, cold roast chicken, boiled eggs, Vermont sharp cheddar cheese and pickled beets.


----------



## Murray in ME

OLF and plath, your dinners both sound delicious. I'm not sure what we're having yet. Probably burgers and fries.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Our Little Farm said:


> Fresh lettuce and spinach from our back porch, homemade French bread, cold roast chicken, boiled eggs, Vermont sharp cheddar cheese and pickled beets.


Mmm... ploughman's lunch for dinner! Yummy! 

Tonight we're having leftover Indian (dry curry butter beans, curried goat, butter chicken, tamatar aloo and dhal) and some fresh cheesy soda bread with hot tea.

No baked dessert -- carb heavy meal, so we'll probably have some fruit for dessert.

Tomorrow, I've decided I'm going to undertake a project. I have a big bag of pork trim from last fall's butchering that I was GOING to make sausage out of this winter and didn't get to. I'm thawing it a bit and putting it through the grinder. I'll make some sausage tomorrow, but I'm also going to make a BIG batch of bolognese sauce, and we're going to see how many different meals we can get out of it. Tomorrow night will be spaghetti bolognese. The next night, I'm planning a moussaka, and the night after that, probably some sort of chili dish, or maybe chicken parmesan.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Sounds delicious Tracy!


----------



## wanda1950

Pinto beans & Mexican cornbread.


----------



## NBC3Mom

Last night - lasagna, lettuce, spinach and radish salad from the garden, Italian bread, brownies 
Tonight - see above!


----------



## Our Little Farm

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Mmm... ploughman's lunch for dinner! Yummy!
> 
> Tonight we're having leftover Indian (dry curry butter beans, curried goat, butter chicken, tamatar aloo and dhal) and some fresh cheesy soda bread with hot tea.
> 
> No baked dessert -- carb heavy meal, so we'll probably have some fruit for dessert.
> 
> Tomorrow, I've decided I'm going to undertake a project. I have a big bag of pork trim from last fall's butchering that I was GOING to make sausage out of this winter and didn't get to. I'm thawing it a bit and putting it through the grinder. I'll make some sausage tomorrow, but I'm also going to make a BIG batch of bolognese sauce, and we're going to see how many different meals we can get out of it. Tomorrow night will be *spaghetti bolognese*. The next night, I'm planning a *moussaka*, and the night after that, probably some sort of *chili* dish, or maybe chicken parmesan.


My mouth is watering! Haven't had moussaka in a while. Need to add it to my menu!


----------



## motdaugrnds

A simple meal for us. I went out in the garden and picked a little of several types of greens (lambsquarter, broad-leaf plantain, poke salet), mixed with a small amount of finely chopped chocolate mint and sheepshire; then steamed it just a few minutes. Served this with a meat loaf prepared out of ground goat meat, wild garlic, dried bread crumbs layered with apple butter. Topped this off with canned pears.


----------



## Murray in ME

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Mmm... ploughman's lunch for dinner! Yummy!
> 
> Tonight we're having leftover Indian (dry curry butter beans, curried goat, butter chicken, tamatar aloo and dhal) and some fresh cheesy soda bread with hot tea.
> 
> No baked dessert -- carb heavy meal, so we'll probably have some fruit for dessert.
> 
> Tomorrow, I've decided I'm going to undertake a project. I have a big bag of pork trim from last fall's butchering that I was GOING to make sausage out of this winter and didn't get to. I'm thawing it a bit and putting it through the grinder. I'll make some sausage tomorrow, but I'm also going to make a BIG batch of bolognese sauce, and we're going to see how many different meals we can get out of it. Tomorrow night will be spaghetti bolognese. The next night, I'm planning a moussaka, and the night after that, probably some sort of chili dish, or maybe chicken parmesan.


That all sounds delicious Tracy. Can I come visit for the next 3 or 4 days?


----------



## plath

Tonight is beef roast in the crockpot, baked potatoes with sour cream and chives from the garden and some sauteed spinach and garlic from the garden.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Murray in ME said:


> That all sounds delicious Tracy. Can I come visit for the next 3 or 4 days?


C u at Tracy's! Hope it's casual.


----------



## wanda1950

Fried bluegill, fried potatoes & hush puppies. We're all greased!!


----------



## soulsurvivor

We love "greased" here too wanda1950. That's one of our favorite meals.

DH spent his Sunday turning another bulk buy of ground beef into freezer meals of spaghetti sauce, small meatloafs, and hotdog sauce. He also baked a big meatloaf so we'd have leftovers for sandwiches this week. Last night was warmed up meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and homemade coleslaw. Dessert was an apple/banana salad with a sour cream topping.


----------



## plath

Tonight is asparagus and pea risotto.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Murray in ME said:


> That all sounds delicious Tracy. Can I come visit for the next 3 or 4 days?


Anytime you can make it, Murray, you are MORE than welcome!!!



Our Little Farm said:


> C u at Tracy's! Hope it's casual.


It's always casual here, OLF -- you know that! We'll light a bonfire in the fire pit, and there will be cool homemade wine and cold beer! Lots of yummy stuff to eat, and good friends -- who could ask for more?

Only, you might want to bring your tick repellant....


----------



## AmberLBowers

Last night was mediterranean braised lamb over lemon herb couscous. Tonight is curry chicken over rice and peas. I love to cook!


----------



## plath

Making a roast chicken tonight with some kind of potato.... maybe smashed with gravy and lima beans.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It was cold here yesterday so I made a big pot of beef stew with some leftover roast. Added in carrots, potatoes, peas and corn so it ended up almost being vegetable beef soup. But the gravy was thick and it tasted good with the biscuits. 

I'm up early today cause I'm starving. I'm going to fix a big breakfast of bacon and scrambled eggs with biscuits and white gravy. 

Supper tonight is at the neighbor's house. They're having a graduation supper for their son and we're invited.


----------



## NickieL

toasty english muffin egg salad sandwiches (with canadian bacon), sweet red seedless grapes


----------



## r93000

Grilled sirloin, corn on the cob, hand cut fries, and homemade vanilla ice cream.


----------



## wanda1950

At O'Charley's--steak & shrimp. I got the only stringy steak at the table! I always feel disappointed at the quality & price of meals out but we were celebrating my nephew's graduation.


----------



## Elffriend

grilled flank steak, a large garden salad and garlic bread


----------



## Murray in ME

I tested a couple of recipes. We had seared squid with smoked paprika and garlic butter, chive rice, scallops with chive butter, and spinach and feta salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Wow Murray in ME, you outdid yourself with that fine spread. I bet that was good eating! :goodjob:

We had a delightful time visiting with all the neighbors. I'm guessing there were a 100 people. The main food buffet tables were inside the shop building and other outdoor tables were set up around the patio and deck area. They served a lot of food. Some of the foods were roasted porkloin, fried chicken, big pot of chicken and dumplings, country ham and biscuits, and Italian meatballs. Vegetables were corn salad, potato casseroles with green onion and bacon, lots of different types of pasta/veggie salads, and layered vegetable salads. Desserts were everything from chocolate layer cake to strawberry shortcake. I'm still full.

Hope everyone is having a good and restful Memorial Day weekend. Tonight we have a turtle cooking to attend, so no cooking here.


----------



## Murray in ME

Thank you soulsurvivor. It was very good. Especially the squid. Your dinner also sounds delicious.


----------



## aftermidnite

this evening will be a half rack of baby back ribs from my crock pot with a rub blend I made up as i went along and as I was cleaning and rearranging my spice cabinet ..I dont do meat well (digestion issues from stomach stapling in 1998) so ribs in the crock pot is the best way for me and beef and pork to get along ..
I have some corn on the cob I cooked yesterday I will cut off and fry with a bit of peppers and onions along with a baked sweet potato I need to use ...
The other two ears of corn will become corn pudding on Monday along with any left over ribs ..
Desert this week will be ice cream with homemade strawberry rhubarb sauce left over from jam making (I always keep put a quart of the jam before it sets to have with ice cream )..


----------



## Cindy in NY

Shish-kabobs on the grill with rice, fruit salad with watermelon, strawberries, and blueberries, and green salad. DH is also having some potato salad from Aldi's and I'm having some spicy black eyed peas (frozen leftovers from New Year's).


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Murray, that DOES look yummy! I've never really had squid I liked (like pretty much all seafood except that), but I'd sure give yours a try, lol, and I just love scallops! 

I'm working all weekend (as usual) while everyone else is at the lake, so I splurged and treated myself. 

I started off with a green salad with lots of veggies, grape tomatoes and garlic ranch dressing, then a grilled rib eye steak with sauteed mushrooms, a baked potato with butter and sour cream, and some roasted garlic and rosemary sourdough bread lightly toasted. 

I washed it all down with some good old southern sweet tea (since I'm not a wine drinker). It was really good, but I ate way too much...and I saved half for tomorrow so I get to do it again, lol.  Or maybe I'll have brunch and do steak and eggs with the rest of the baked potato done up as cottage fries. Ahhhh!


----------



## pattycake

Murray, you have done it again! Posting a feast and I have no way of joining in!! My husband and I have just returned from an eleven day trip up the eastern seaboard. It was a first for us and I got to eat fresh seafood every evening. I ate my very first whole lobster at a little Mom and Pop diner in Elsworth, Maine.


----------



## Murray in ME

calliemoonbeam said:


> Murray, that DOES look yummy! I've never really had squid I liked (like pretty much all seafood except that), but I'd sure give yours a try, lol, and I just love scallops!
> 
> I'm working all weekend (as usual) while everyone else is at the lake, so I splurged and treated myself.
> 
> I started off with a green salad with lots of veggies, grape tomatoes and garlic ranch dressing, then a grilled rib eye steak with sauteed mushrooms, a baked potato with butter and sour cream, and some roasted garlic and rosemary sourdough bread lightly toasted.
> 
> I washed it all down with some good old southern sweet tea (since I'm not a wine drinker). It was really good, but I ate way too much...and I saved half for tomorrow so I get to do it again, lol.  Or maybe I'll have brunch and do steak and eggs with the rest of the baked potato done up as cottage fries. Ahhhh!


Thank you Callie. The important thing about cooking squid is to either cook it very quickly over high heat or to cook it low and very slow. Literally either 3-4 minutes (at the most) or 45 minutes or more. In between it will be like eating rubber bands. 

Your dinner sounds delicious. A good steak is one of my all time favorite foods.


----------



## Murray in ME

pattycake said:


> Murray, you have done it again! Posting a feast and I have no way of joining in!! My husband and I have just returned from an eleven day trip up the eastern seaboard. It was a first for us and I got to eat fresh seafood every evening. I ate my very first whole lobster at a little Mom and Pop diner in Elsworth, Maine.


You'd be welcome anytime pattycake. There's nothing quite like having a whole lobster. One of the best foods ever.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's turning hot out there and I'm craving a big old tomato and bacon samwich.

Supper tonight was grilled to keep heat outside. We had porkchops, yellow squash with quartered vidalia onion, and homemade coleslaw. Dessert was cold apple pie.


----------



## IMContrary

I had some leftover roast turkey and dressing from Sunday. But now I have cinnamon rolls rising to take to work tomorrow.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I love the smell of cinnamon rolls baking in the oven. Makes the whole house smell good.

We're into a heat and eat weather the next few days, with temps in the high 90s through the weekend. If I can get my groove going, I'm going to make a pasta and veggie salad and stick it in the fridge as a munchy with sandwiches. 

Tonight will be grilled steak sliced thin and served on a bed of greens with a red onion dressing. Also will have microwaved sweet potatoes with honey butter that's going to be more as a dessert than a main menu dish.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Monday night was steak and salad. Yesterday was burgers on the grill and salad, not sure what tonight will be, possible baked fish of some kind. Salmon maybe? Kids love baked salmon.

Saying all of this, I have stopped eating meat, but still eat eggs. So I have been having mainly salads with cheese, pickled beets, boiled eggs. Last night I had a leek and mushroom omelet with a salad.


----------



## hmsteader71

Friends are coming this afternoon for a visit so we are having a cookout. We will have burgers, brats, polish sausages, hot dogs, chips & macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Changed my mind. We are having home roasted garlic and herb chicken, new steamed potatoes and salad. Fresh strawberries for afters.

I will have salad, vintage cheddar, pickled beets and a couple of small potatoes.


----------



## therunbunch

We're boring.. pot roast, mashed potatoes.. and another veggie yet to be decided upon..


----------



## soulsurvivor

I woke up hungry and ate a few goldfish crackers. That might hold me until breakfast, and now all I can think about is what I'm going to fix for breakfast. I might have breakfast for supper too. I'm thinking omelets with new garden onions and some chopped spinach. OLF and her salads are stuck in my mind now and I'm craving eggs too.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We took a break from working to exhaustion in the garden / yard this evening and were able to eat at 6:30 instead of 8 or 8:30! I had made chili in the crockpot (cool here today) and we had cornbread and salad.


----------



## aftermidnite

Got a mark down deal of sliced turkey breast and boneless chicken thighs yesterday at walmart( I very very seldom buy meat there but the price was too good to pass up ) 
I brought them home and put 3 of the turkey breast slices and 3 boneless thighs in a marinade of buttermilk ,Greek seasonings ,garlic and onion powder and will grill them this evening along with some corn on the cob and potato slices with spices of my choice at the time ..
That will be dinner this evening along with my proteins for the weeks lunches at work ..
The other 2 turkey slices and the rest of the thighs are vacuum packed with spices and in the freezer ..
For $8 I got 12 proteins for meals that will only need veggies or sides added to them ..Good Deal I think ...


----------



## soulsurvivor

Another hot day and lots of sun. DH is grilling angus beef burgers tonight. Also having a big grill pack of yellow squash and vidalia onions with garlic butter. Dessert is cold watermelon.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm pretty sure I'm the only one that cooks and eats on the weekends around here. 

Meet Angus - :cow:

He's got a mighty fine taste. So good in fact that we're having him for supper again tonight. DH got a big old homegrown tomato from the neighbor and it's going to be delicious on top of old Angus.


----------



## Mickey

soulsurvivor, is your red onion dressing from a bottle or is it homemade? If HM can you post the recipe?

I put together a huge kettle of what we call beef and wine and simmered it half the night last night. It's just whatever cut of beef is on sale cut into bite size pieces, several can's of whole tomatoes cut in chunks, 2 big onions cut up, garlic, salt and pepper to taste and a couple of good glugs of red wine. Simmer til beef is tender and serve on a bed of rice. We'll have it for supper tonight and I'll freeze several meals of it.


----------



## OUVickie

BBQ pork roast with rice pilaf and green salad - yummm!


----------



## Rockytopsis

Green Beans from last years garden, potato salad and fried bologna.


----------



## Ode

It's kind of hot but I used the oven anyway. Baked chicken breasts covered in a mustard mix-grainy brown mustard, orange blossom honey, soy sauce, and garlic. Rice with tarragon butter. Sliced orange beets.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Mickey said:


> soulsurvivor, is your red onion dressing from a bottle or is it homemade? If HM can you post the recipe?
> 
> I put together a huge kettle of what we call beef and wine and simmered it half the night last night. It's just whatever cut of beef is on sale cut into bite size pieces, several can's of whole tomatoes cut in chunks, 2 big onions cut up, garlic, salt and pepper to taste and a couple of good glugs of red wine. Simmer til beef is tender and serve on a bed of rice. We'll have it for supper tonight and I'll freeze several meals of it.


Thanks for the beef and wine recipe. That sounds like something we'd really enjoy. As for the red onion recipe, I keep changing it but this is my latest version and we really like the taste it gives to a green salad:

Red Onion Dressing

1/2 cup olive oil
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
2 tablespoons minced red onion
1/2 teaspoon each of the following:
garlic powder
basil
dry mustard
black pepper
salt

Blend on high for 1 minute. Chill in the fridge. Give it a good shaking before pouring on salad of greens. Store any leftovers in fridge. 

In the summer when we're eating more salads, I make double and triple batches of this to keep ready. It stays good almost forever if chilled. I like the fact that it complements anything we put in the salad such as croutons, bacon, cheese, tomatoes, etc. without totally covering up the flavor of the salad ingredients. Most store bought dressing has a strong taste that we don't care for.


----------



## Mickey

Thank you soulsurvivor. It sounds delicious and I'm going to make some tomorrow


----------



## joyfulheart

meatloaf in the crockpot for monday (mondays are my crazy day)
Roast chicken and potatoes tuesday

no idea past that...


----------



## Our Little Farm

We had our own lamb burgers in homemade wholewheat buns yesterday. 

Today will be something with salad. Maybe grilled fish?


----------



## Evons hubby

last night was pretty warm so I cooked outside on the grill. (pretty normal for this time of year) We had grilled steaks, smothered with sauteed mushrooms and onions and fresh steamed asparagus dipped in butter.


----------



## Suzyq2u

red beans and rice (w/ hot links), beans have been boiling all morning


----------



## hmsteader71

It is hot here and our a/c isn't working so I am grilling this evening. We are going to have hot dogs & burgers. I know the dogs aren't the healthiest but we don't have them very often. I can't decide what to have with it that isn't hot to fix.


----------



## ginnie5

pulled venison bbq on homemade rolls, corn on the cob and sliced cucumbers.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Last night did hotdogs and beef and black bean burgers on the grill. When I tried to put away the leftover burgers, they fell apart. So tonight, I'm going to heat up the crumbles and serve them on tortillas with corn-on-the-cob and salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's golf league tonight so DH will eat supper there. Just me and I'm going to eat salad with chopped tomato, hard-boiled egg and red onion dressing. Will also have a baked potato with sour cream. Dessert will be cold sliced watermelon. . . I'm hungry now so supper might be early tonight.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Lasagna made with venison, portabella mushrooms and spinach, salad and bread (all baked outside in the roaster, of course :grin


----------



## hmsteader71

Our a/c is fixed! Yay! I am fixing bar-b-cued chicken in the crock pot, probably a salad and grilled cheese for hubby. He doesn't like chicken. I will fix glazed carrots for the boys to go with their chicken.


----------



## Murray in ME

Ohio dreamer said:


> Lasagna made with venison, portabella mushrooms and spinach, salad and bread (all baked outside in the roaster, of course :grin


Your lasagna sounds wonderful.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Daughter cooked baked sole wth her own homemade sauce and it was simply delicious.


----------



## plath

Too hot to cook, so I boiled some potatoes and asparagus this morning and threw together potato and asparagus salad. We'll have that with some homemade bread.


----------



## hmsteader71

We are having round steak in the crockpot, mashed potatoes and corn on the cob.


----------



## Rockytopsis

plath said:


> Too hot to cook, so I boiled some potatoes and asparagus this morning and threw together potato and asparagus salad. We'll have that with some homemade bread.


Yup, too hot to cook so we are going to the Elks Lodge and they are cookin. Rubins and FF's one or 2 glasses of wine or beer.
Nancy


----------



## Cindy in NY

Chicken salad with raisins and craisins.


----------



## Suzyq2u

'country' ribs and saffron rice tonight


----------



## stamphappy

Yvonne's hubby said:


> last night was pretty warm so I cooked outside on the grill. (pretty normal for this time of year) We had grilled steaks, smothered with sauteed mushrooms and onions and fresh steamed asparagus dipped in butter.


Have you ever thrown the asparagus on the grill the last 4 minutes that the steak cooks? We enjoy grilled asparagus over steamed. It gets a nice char. We just put a bit of oil on it and maybe some lemon and herbs.


----------



## stamphappy

joyfulheart said:


> meatloaf in the crockpot for monday QUOTE]
> 
> I've never made meatloaf in the crock pot. Would you share the recipe?
> 
> Tonight is homemade spaghetti sauce that's been in the crockpot all day, salad, and garlic breadsticks.


----------



## Mickey

No cooking here either. I thawed a big chunk of roasted turkey I had in the freezer and used part of it to make turkey salad. Had sliced tomatoes, cukes, red peppers and sliced pears and apples to go with it. Strawberry shortcake for dessert.


----------



## ghmerrill

We did strawberry shortcake too....it was mostly here from the farm: eggs for angels food cake from our chickens, strawberries from our garden last year, topped with amazing home made whipped cream made from cream skimmed off our goats milk! 

The kids refused to eat it. They are still trying to adjust to this "creating our own food" thing.

It was a sacrifice, but after I ate mine, I didn't want to feed theirs to the pigs, so I ate theirs too!


----------



## Our Little Farm

> The kids refused to eat it.


Why? What reason did they give?


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH grilled pork chops last night. I don't like his recipe for the marinade he uses for pork, so I ate a chicken salad stuffed tomato. Also had baked sweet potatoes fixed in the microwave. 

Tonight is bbq chicken on the grill along with grill-roasted corn and yellow squash. Also having another grill pack of vidalia onion and garlic steamed in butter.

Hope all of you have a great weekend and are able to enjoy good food.


----------



## ginnie5

tonight is navy beans (cooked in the pressure cooker) and cornbread with sliced cucumbers and stewed squash. Oh...just remembered dh will be home so I need to go find some meat to add to that! Wonder if there is any cube steak left out there?


----------



## aftermidnite

boneless chicken breasts and boneless thighs marinated on buttermilk and Greek seasonings for the breast and coriander and jerk seasonings for the thighs and will have baked beans and roasted baby carrots ..lunch for tomorrow too ..cook once eat 3 or 4 times is my motto !


----------



## alpacamom

We had pea and mushroom fried rice with some sliced pork steak in it for dinner tonight and some home made bread.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I tried some squash flowers for the first time. Just pulled off a few of those huge things, took the center out and stuffed with left-over herbed rice. Then closed each and rolled in a simple batter. (I didn't want to camoflouge the taste any.) Fried them lightly on both sides; and wow were they good! Added some ground goat meat with a mixture of wild greens for the meal.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I tried some squash flowers for the first time. Just pulled off a few of those huge things, took the center out and stuffed with left-over herbed rice. Then closed each and rolled in a simple batter. (I didn't want to camoflouge the taste any.) Fried them lightly on both sides; and wow were they good! Added some ground goat meat with a side dish of wild greens for the meal.


----------



## r93000

We had homemade pizza- chicken spinach alfredo and bacon cheeseburger. Got rid of some leftovers 

For lunch we had chicken salad sandwiches.


----------



## Our Little Farm

This evening we will be having baked salmon, baby new red potatoes, zucchini and yellow squash sauteed with onions and mushrooms and fresh mussels steamed in butter, shallots and white wine. Fresh fruit for afters.

A beer or martini on the porch much later will round of the evening nicely.


----------



## ozarks momma

Homemade pizzas for us,then we'll go to the evening farmer's market.

Suzanne


----------



## Rockytopsis

Having friends over tonight. I am serving pulled pork, cole slaw, chips and dips, cukes and baby squash and coliflower vegggie tray. One of the couples is bringing baked beans, one is bringing a pasta salad and not sure what the other two are bringing. 

We will also have the last of last years wine. Got new wine working.

Nancy


----------



## soulsurvivor

Everyone's menus sound so gooood. Tonight is grill night again and that will be skewers with beef, onion, red pepper, pineapple, and whole baby squash with an olive oil/seasonings basting. Also having a big bowl of italian noodles and a loaf of French bread toasted with garlic butter. Dessert is strawberry shortcake with whipped topping.


----------



## Evons hubby

We are having friends over this evening so I made a big potato salad and cole slaw yesterday, and am getting a whole pork tenderloin ready to go on the grill with some roastin ears. I hope one sweet tater pie will be enough to go round for desert coz thats all I am baking today.


----------



## tinknal

Home grown pot roast, with fresh, wild sulfur shelf and oyster mushrooms, with milkweed shoots.


----------



## soulsurvivor

tinknal said:


> Home grown pot roast, with fresh, wild sulfur shelf and oyster mushrooms, with milkweed shoots.


I've set here and read through your ingredients list and I'm lost after the home grown pot roast. I've never eaten those types of mushrooms and I don't recall ever tasting milkweed shoots. I'm wondering how these taste and what you would use for seasoning, or if you would even need seasoning such as salt, peppers, etc. Care to share your recipe, and if so, could you also tell me where to get the mushrooms and milkweed shoots?


----------



## plath

Tonight we're having chive and sorrel pesto pasta with homemade garlic parsley bread and steamed carrots.


----------



## NickieL

eating from the garden: greens, radishes, snap peas, chives, garlic scapes, strawberries, homemade bread, egg will be for dinner tonight.


----------



## Our Little Farm

For supper we are having our own lamb burgers on homemade whole wheat rolls. Sliced cheese, salad and onions to taste.

Fresh strawberries for afters if they haven't eaten them all by then! LOL


----------



## Rockytopsis

Fried bologna, steamed coliflower, fried squash.
Nancy


----------



## soulsurvivor

Supper is gonna be breakfast with roll sausage, biscuits, white gravy, scrambled eggs and sliced tomato. 

No grill because of storms moving through this area again during the supper hour. Had a nice little hailstorm this morning that dented some of the metal roofing here.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Barbecue chicken on the grill, potato salad and stir fry of whatever is picked in the garden.


----------



## wistful dreams

Oven fried chicken strips and... something starchy for DH and DS. Salad on the side.


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight is homemade pizza with homemade bread sticks. Last night was homemade bread bowls w broccoli cheese soup & homemade chicken-n-dumplings for my son who isn't crazy about the soup. It also gave us plenty for today for lunch.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Soup (from home canned turkey and broth and home dried veggies) and homemade bread.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Homemade chicken and vegetable pasty, using homemade whole wheat pastry. Served with new potatoes and salad.


----------



## Mickey

We're having pot roast, carrots, cabbage, potatoes and onions. Cake for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Incredible perfect weather today with clear skies and highs in the low 80s. We'll be grilling tonight. Steak and veggie paks on the grill along with a green salad and red onion dressing. Dessert will be cubed watermelon.


----------



## NickieL

PB & Jam (Homemade bread and jam)
strawberries (from the garden)
snap peas (from the garden)
water


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Roast beef, potatoes and carrots in the crockpot. Stir fried garden veg: cabbage, collards, brocolli, peas. Cuke salad


----------



## soulsurvivor

I put a rough piece of round steak in the crockpot along with a can of mushroom soup this morning. It smells really good. Also having a big pot of mashed potatoes. Getting ready to make an apple crisp for dessert tonight. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## plath

We had ham steaks, baked potatoes and spinach last night. I think I'll do homemade pizza tonight.


----------



## nobrabbit

Dinner tonight:

Hot chicken wings w/celery & blue cheese dressing
Fried potatoes
Lemonade
Moose Tracks ice cream for dessert


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH and I have been in the kitchen most of today getting food ready for potluck tomorrow at his dad's. So, we're having the easy breakfast here in a few minutes. Sausage, biscuits, fried eggs and sliced tomatoes.

Have a great daddy day tomorrow.


----------



## Pearl B

Crunchy, messy, easy & fun Tacos


----------



## tinknal

soulsurvivor said:


> I've set here and read through your ingredients list and I'm lost after the home grown pot roast. I've never eaten those types of mushrooms and I don't recall ever tasting milkweed shoots. I'm wondering how these taste and what you would use for seasoning, or if you would even need seasoning such as salt, peppers, etc. Care to share your recipe, and if so, could you also tell me where to get the mushrooms and milkweed shoots?


Milkweed shoots were formerly considered "weeds in my garden". I usually simmer them in water, then saute them. Treat them as you would asparagus. The mushrooms come from my woods. Learn local varieties and enjoy! 

Yes, salt, pepper, butter.......


----------



## Our Little Farm

Shrimp egg rolls tonight with a salad.
Tomorrow I'll be baking some rolls and then we will be having lamb burgers on the grill with corn on the cob and possibly a fruit pie if I can find some energy!
Fishing at the pond.


----------



## tinknal

Tonight it is homegrown T-Bone steaks, rice, and wild mushrooms in milk gravy.


----------



## Gena

We had pork chops, green beans (first mess of the year  ), cucumber and tomato salad and cherry crisp for dessert.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Yesterday: Pesto Chicken Pasta salad and cornbread salad.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Our Little Farm said:


> Shrimp egg rolls tonight with a salad.
> Tomorrow I'll be baking some rolls and then we will be having lamb burgers on the grill with corn on the cob and possibly a fruit pie if I can find some energy!
> Fishing at the pond.


Change of plan for today. Boys caught a mess of fish, so it's grilled fish and corn on the cob. 

Perfect day.


----------



## mabeane

We are having spinach quiche ...fresh from the garden.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Sounds delicious Mabeane! What else r u putting in it aside from Spinach?


----------



## plath

tonight is sausage and tomato risotto with spinach and asparagus


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Split pea soup and cornbread.

What kind of fish, olf and how will you grill?


----------



## wanda1950

meatloaf, broccoli, mashed potatoes, biscuits


----------



## soulsurvivor

Yesterday, I took a meatloaf out of the freezer and baked that. Also made a big pot of mashed taters to go with the beef mushroom gravy and meatloaf. Tonight is DH's golf league so I have supper by myself. It will be a salad and baked potato.


----------



## plath

Last night was sausage and home-canned tomato risotto with spinach. Tonight is french onion soup made with home-canned stock and homemade bread and either carrot salad or salad lyonaisse (greens with bacon and a poached egg).


----------



## soulsurvivor

plath said:


> Tonight is french onion soup made with home-canned stock and homemade bread and either carrot salad or salad lyonaisse (greens with bacon and a poached egg).


Oh my goodness that sounds so good! And you live where exactly??? :grin:


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Enchilada bake


----------



## hmsteader71

Dh & I are having baked potatoes and a salad. I am not sure what I am fixing the boys yet. It's not that they don't like baked potatoes, but they are not crazy about salad so I will find something easy to go along with it for them.


----------



## kandmcockrell

last night we had shimp and grits for the first time. Wow! It was fantastic!!!
Not sure about tonight. Depends on what the garden has ready when i get home.


----------



## Murray in ME

plath said:


> Last night was sausage and home-canned tomato risotto with spinach. Tonight is french onion soup made with home-canned stock and homemade bread and either carrot salad or salad lyonaisse (greens with bacon and a poached egg).


Both dinners sound delicious. Especially tonights.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

My dinner tonight is simple and perfect for the official first day of summer...a sandwich made from whole wheat bread, spread with Miracle Whip, some lettuce, a slice of provolone cheese, and a *big fat slice of my very first beefsteak tomato of the season*, with a dash of salt and pepper and some fresh strawberries for dessert, washed down with fresh brewed sweet tea, yum! 

Wish I had a camera, that one slice of tomato overlaps the bread all the way around, lol, just one reason I love beefsteaks! I may have to go back later and finish off the rest of the tomato just in wedges with a little salt. I have a feeling it's going to be calling me later!  I have a few others that should be ripe in a day or two, now starts a happy summer!


----------



## Our Little Farm

hmsteader71 said:


> Dh & I are having baked potatoes and a salad. I am not sure what I am fixing the boys yet. It's not that they don't like baked potatoes, but they are not crazy about salad so I will find something easy to go along with it for them.


Cheese and baked beans?

Love baked potatoes!

As for grits and shrimp...that is one meal you won't ever find me eating.


----------



## Mickey

I had a nice steak, fried red peppers & vidalia onions, fried button mushrooms and spinach with butter and a splash of cider vinegar. Lemonade to drink and ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Tiempo

Linguini, meatballs, marinara, garlic toast, sauteed spinach and mushrooms


----------



## elliemaeg

We had garden veggies which were: butter peas, squash with onion, green beans, corn on the cob, a salad of cucumbers and tomatoes with italian dressing. Along with that we had sauteed chicken and cornbread.


----------



## wanda1950

turkey & dressing, green beans, sweet potato casserole


----------



## Murray in ME

We had fried fish sandwiches.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Tiempo said:


> Linguini, meatballs, marinara, garlic toast, sauteed spinach and mushrooms


That sounds perfect.


----------



## Tiempo

Our Little Farm said:


> That sounds perfect.


It was good food for a stormy evening


----------



## plath

LOL I'm in Michigan, stop on by 

Tonight is sloppy joes made with a mix of venison and pork on homemade buns, leftover carrot salad and salad lyonaisse.


----------



## hmsteader71

Olf-I wound up making them hot dogs & shells-n-cheese. They were satisfied. 
I am not sure what is on for tonight. I will be checking back in here to see if I can get any ideas.


----------



## Tiempo

Steam fried pot stickers with sauteed garlic scapes and green beans tonight.


----------



## DW

blueberry pancakes, maple syrup, sausage & eggs


----------



## Murray in ME

Tiempo said:


> Steam fried pot stickers with sauteed garlic scapes and green beans tonight.


That sounds delicious.


----------



## soulsurvivor

ya ya it's 2, maybe 3 in the morning, and I'm awake and hungry. I'm going to fry an egg and make a grilled cheese sandwich here in a minute. Had to check out my favorite thread for ideas of something good to eat. 

Last night DH grilled a couple of hamburgers and dressed them up with fried onions and cheese. I just ate a salad and thought that would hold me until morning. Nope, got to eat and now!

Friday night supper here is going to be BLTs made with Wright's bacon and red tomatoes. Also will be having a skillet of fried taters and veggies seasoned with some of the bacon grease.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We had sandwiches last night. No one was really very hungry and I was worn out. 

Will be eating out for the next couple of days as we are on a road trip. Even being super careful what I eat, I know I will return home feeling 'gray'. 

My body is so used to natural ingredients, any chemicals/preservatives throw me off balance big time.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Tiempo said:


> Steam fried pot stickers with sauteed garlic scapes and green beans tonight.


Oh yum! Where's my invitation?


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

honey roasted potatoes, squash, greek "hamburgers" on homemade sourdough naan with tzaziki sauce(with tomatoes, onions and cukes).


----------



## Cindy in NY

Yesterday made crockpot lasagna so tonight is leftovers.


----------



## wanda1950

hot dogs, baked beans, cole slaw, pasta salad


----------



## soulsurvivor

Our Little Farm said:


> We had sandwiches last night. No one was really very hungry and I was worn out.
> 
> Will be eating out for the next couple of days as we are on a road trip. Even being super careful what I eat, I know I will return home feeling 'gray'.
> 
> My body is so used to natural ingredients, any chemicals/preservatives throw me off balance big time.


oh goodness, I do know what you mean about eating away from home. It's not that we're so healthy here, but at least I don't worry if someone has spit on my food or not.... sorry. I hope all of you have the best experiences possible with your road trip. 

This is grandkid night and we're having homemade pizza. They really like making their own and we've got a lot of variety to choose from for tonights' creations. This will be fun, especially watching Little Man carefully choosing his "num nums"...


----------



## stamphappy

'Healthy' refried beans and pork carne asada with a side of fresh pico de gallo, romaine lettuce, and flour tortillas. I have 2 crockpots so one has the beans and one has the pork which works nicely. Makes great leftovers as well! 

soulsurvivor-we love making our own pizzas! We've been experimenting with white sauce and veggies and everyone likes it here with carrots, brocolli, artichokes, mushrooms and olives BUT my kids are now 13 and 10. When they were little they liked red sauce and pepperoni, cheese, ham, etc... mmmm....is it lunch time yet?


----------



## r93000

"Fast Food Night" for one of the kiddos BDay dinner. They get to pick 

Grilled bacon burgers, handcut french fries, and real milk shakes.


----------



## Our Little Farm

soulsurvivor said:


> oh goodness, I do know what you mean about eating away from home. It's not that we're so healthy here, but at least I don't worry if someone has spit on my food or not.... sorry. I hope all of you have the best experiences possible with your road trip.
> 
> This is grandkid night and we're having homemade pizza. They really like making their own and we've got a lot of variety to choose from for tonights' creations. This will be fun, especially watching Little Man carefully choosing his "num nums"...


We stopped to eat at one restaurant, and went to the bathroom first. Thank Goodness! While in there, an employee was talking to another employee in the stalls. She had the flu, like so many others and felt terrible. She came out, never flushed and did not wash her hands. She looked dreadful! 
Daughter and I left the restaurant!

It is very hard to find something that I like, that don't heat up frozen mess. 

Aside from that, we had a wonderful trip. A fantastic mother and daughter time and got home knowing that a huge cat fish was caught up at the pond and we will be grilling that today with Cajun seasonings! YUM!


----------



## Tiempo

Good timing guys, we're eating out tonight :nana::happy2:

Should be good, our friends that we're going to the U2 concert with chose an Italian place that they like.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Tiempo...color me green. :nana:


----------



## Tiempo

Our Little Farm said:


> Tiempo...color me green. :nana:


I only really like the really old stuff, but I'm happy to see my friend Sarah as we don't get to see each other much anymore since she moved further away, this will be the first time I meet her fiancee too 

The concert is outdoors, I hope it doesn't rain!


----------



## Our Little Farm

My fav album is The Joshua Tree!

Hope you have a wonderful time and a great evening. 

OLF


----------



## tinknal

Last night I made a tin foil boat. Sliced up wild Sulfur Shelf and Oyster mushrooms and laid them on the bottom. Picked some milkweed flower buds and laid them on top of the 'shrooms. Sliced up half a stick of butter and placed on top. Put a package of chicken thighs on top. Made a drizzle of basil flavored oil, Italian seasoning, and soy sauce and put half of it on top to start. Put the whole mess in the grill with a birch wood fire. When it was almost done I put the rest of the drizzle on top. 

Came out pretty good.


----------



## wanda1950

Leftovers--pinto beans, slaw, pasta salad. May fry the first squash from the garden.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tuesday night I made breakfast for myself, bacon, scrambled eggs, sliced red tomato, white gravy and biscuits. Wednesday night is going to be grilled chicken breast with grill roasted squash and onions, and a pot of new red potatoes cooked with fresh green beans and country ham pieces.


----------



## plath

last night was local parmesan pork chops, lima beans and baked potatoes. Tonight is local roast chicken, stuffing and roast carrots.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Family are having baked flounder, new steamed potatoes with butter and fresh broccoli from the garden!

Homemade banana cake for afters. 

I am heading out with a friend for the evening.  We will probably talk livestock as she has plenty!


----------



## ajaxlucy

Cold salad with beets, fingerling potatoes, red onions, and hardboiled eggs (all from our back yard - yay!), faux crab cakes made with shredded zucchini, and coconut custard pie.


----------



## Becka03

roasted Chicken, Noodles and some kinda veggie


----------



## wanda1950

meatloaf, baby limas, squash. Might make biscuits


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tried a new recipe last night - Southwestern Baked Beans. Having leftovers tonight but at DH's request, I'm adding a can of potatoes.


----------



## r93000

pork chops, fried taters, coleslaw, applesauce (can't have pork chops without applesauce  ), and macadamia nut cookies


----------



## plath

tonight is curried ground beef with potatoes and peas


----------



## mamita

made stuffed peppers yesterday, and have to say they were soooo good! besides the meat/rice mix, I added grated onion, garlic, fresh basil, fresh rosemary, 8 oz. of shredded monteray jack cheese, and I always add a little sauce to the inside mix. baked with homemade sauce over, and then ate way too much along with watermelon and corn-on-the-cob. the peppers were so sweet, cause I hate when they turn out a little bitter. tonight hubs will be very late, so probably veggie/cheese hoagies to be easy peasey.


----------



## amyd

Herbed beef in gravy, mashed potatoes, green beans from the garden, canteloupe.


----------



## aftermidnite

Today will be cook ahead day for me ..

I have some shrimp I picked up last evening that will be added to Caribbean Rice ..

I have a rotisserie chicken that will go along with some stuffing and baby lima beans and baby cucumbers and sour cream and onions ..

I have a very thinly beat out pork chop that will be rolled around a rice stuffing mix ( will cook extra rice ) ..

I have some peaches I bought on sale that I have peeled and in a bowl in the fridge to have with my nightly snack of cottage cheese .

I have watermelon in the fridge as well ..

I have some baby green beans that need pickling as well as some baby asparagus waiting to be sauteed with garlic and seasonings for nibbling ..

I have strawberries waiting to be added to rhubarb and cooked for ice cream sauce and jam ..

My Mom and Sis are having some money issues so tomorrow I am shopping from my pantry and freezer and will supply groceries for next week all they will need to get will be milk and bread and cheese ..

Good for them and good for me and more room in both for shopping sales ..


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken alfredo pasta made with grilled chicken and pesto. Fresh tomato and cucumber salad, fresh cauliflower.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

mamita said:


> made stuffed peppers yesterday, and have to say they were soooo good! besides the meat/rice mix, I added grated onion, garlic, fresh basil, fresh rosemary, 8 oz. of shredded monteray jack cheese, and *I always add a little sauce to the inside mix*.QUOTE]
> 
> That's brilliant, I'm going to do that the next time I make those! Thanks.


----------



## mamita

I always add a little sauce to the inside meat/rice mix for stuffed cabbage, too. adds so much flavor and then it isn't all dry in there.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

DS requested spinach alfredo. I'm a sucker for a cute kid, so that's what we are having. Now to figure out what to do with the strawberries for dessert....


----------



## Our Little Farm

We had Couscous with chives and saffron, garlic crusted baked chicken (Jamie Oliver's recipe), and sweetcorn.


----------



## fetch33

Tacos with 2 pints of ground beef I canned on Tues that didn't seal.


----------



## PossumSniper

It's the DW birthday, and she was wanting shrimp. So we are boiling shrimp, crawfish, boiled taters and corn.


----------



## wanda1950

Country ham, eggs, gravy, biscuits--my son cooked!!


----------



## Fair Light

Grilling out tonight.....chicken, hamburgers, hotdogs....potato salad, baked beans and garlic bread....homemade cheesecake with strawberry sauce for dessert...Herbal iced tea...


----------



## wanda1950

Tacos, refried beans & rice


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Spinach lasagna, some undetermined side and chocolate eclairs for dessert.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Herb roasted chicken with french bread and salad.


----------



## r93000

Made strawberry jam today, so we had biscuits for supper with pb and the jam that didn't fit in the jars 

DH is working 3pm-11pm this month, so we eat a full dinner meal at 1pm or so. The kids and I then have lunch type meal in the evening.


----------



## soulsurvivor

All weekend here is outdoor grilling. We made coleslaw, baked beans, deviled eggs, and potato salad yesterday to have for the weekend. DH is grilling bbq chicken today along with hamburgers and hotdogs. Tomorrow is going to be bbq ribs and chicken. There's also a few watermelons on ice.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Corn, green beans, fresh cucumbers, and mac and cheese (my mom's recipe). Cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## LeopardFrog

Last night I made burgers, brats, and Italian sausage on the grill. I also made my potato, carrot, sweet onion dish I bake on my grill. My wife fixed sweet corn and made an excellent pasta salad. 

We invited my son and his wife over and had a pretty good time eating and talking. Good food, good family, good conversation...is there anything better?


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Dilly Chicken Sandwiches and Sweet Potato Fries.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

We have friends coming by for dinner, so we're grilling the ribs from last year's pork over the fire pit, and serving it with foil-baked potatoes (in the coals) and salad. Strawberries and gooseberries over white cake with custard for dessert. Choice of chokecherry wine or raspberry mead.

The only things we'll be eating not grown or made on this property or within 5 miles of it are the tomatoes in the salad (local tomatoes aren't ready yet, and likely won't be if we don't get some heat and sunshine!), the cake ingredients (baking powder, salt, etc), and the vanilla and sugar in the custard


----------



## Our Little Farm

I'm going to be late Tracy....keep mine warm!

OLF


----------



## wanda1950

Chicken divan, squash & onions, toasted herb bread


----------



## Tiempo

My husband's new favorite dinner, hamburger patties made with local beef (not ours unfortunately) smothered in (very) garlicky tzatziki and our first flush of baby green beans and baguette slices


----------



## 36376

hot dogs, oven fries, salad with homegrown tomatoes and chocolate cake


----------



## MO_cows

Pineapple pork chops, green beans, cottage cheese and garlic toast.


----------



## wanda1950

Whatever we could find--I canned 21 quarts of green beans today!!


----------



## plath

We had salisbury steak with baked potatoes and peas last night. Tonight is chicken and noodles (homemade but from the freezer).


----------



## Ohio dreamer

I have beef marinating to make Ka-bob's.


----------



## checkitnice

Carne asada tacos made with venison. The meat is marinating right now ... mmm....


----------



## wanda1950

macaroni/cheese, zuccini with tomatoes, peach cobbler


----------



## wwubben

Fresh fried potatoes,fried eggs,canned peaches and ice water.


----------



## Our Little Farm

wanda1950 said:


> Whatever we could find--I canned 21 quarts of green beans today!!


I'm impressed!



wwubben said:


> Fresh fried potatoes,fried eggs,canned peaches and ice water.


Sounds delicious.


----------



## ashleep

Tonight was potatoes with fresh herbed butter, sliced tomatoes, sliced sauteed beets, and sauteed zucchini and onions, with a couple of steaks, washed down with a big cold glass of fresh milk. All homegrown except for the meat (it was local though). 

Tomorrow will be leftover side dishes to clean out the fridge and probably some tuna salad as the protein.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's something something in the early morning here and I'm awake and hungry. We had a full week of eating every kind of hot dog, hamburger and bbq something left over from the 4th festives. And I do believe that tonight was the first night since last Friday that we didn't have fireworks. I think maybe they're finally out of firepower.


----------



## soulsurvivor

...and it's raining and cool today so that nixes the fireworks for certain. YAY!!!

I've done nothing for supper prep. We have enough leftovers still in the fridge to eat on through the weekend. We're just tired of it. You know? Ever feel that way about your own cooking?

I really need a break or change in menu. I'd love something new and exciting in taste. :bored:


----------



## Suzyq2u

Hoe cakes, cabbage (sauteed w/ onion) , black eyed peas and sweet tea  DH may throw on a left over pork chop.


----------



## plath

homemade pizza with pepperoni and herbs from the garden

I also made a batch of homemade bagels and yogurt cheese for the morning


----------



## NickieL

Ok, I am cooking the first ladies recipies today that I found in a magazine!

fresh herb roasted chicken (with herbs from my garden, yay!)
braised kale greens (From my garden too!!!)
and the best darn cornbread I ever done made before!!!!! 

oh yeah I forgot to add, sweet iced tea!


----------



## wanda1950

corn bread, purple hull peas, fried squash,chocolate cake


----------



## soulsurvivor

I love this thread. I can be half asleep and perk right up reading all these delicious sounding menus. Makes me want to move in with all of you at mealtime. :gaptooth:

Me, I'm about salad'ed to death here. DH went over to the neighbor's and joined his buddies in watching the Ky NASCAR race on Saturday night. All the buddies brought a homemade dish for their shared supper too. DH came walking home with a big container of layered pea salad. I've always loved that salad. After the 4th salad leftovers and this most current salad addition I feel like I'm ready to move on and eat something different now. :yuck:

So supper tonight is going to be a combo broccoli/cauliflower casserole with lots of cheese. We also have a choice of potato salad, coleslaw, layered pea salad, or macaroni salad. DH is going to grill a hamburger for himself. There's probably a bag of potato chips somewhere in this to eat as a sidedish.


----------



## plath

Dh grilled bbq chicken last night with the burgers we ate last night, so we're having bbq chicken, creamed corn I froze last summer and baked beans. We also have cherry pie I made yesterday. It's a scorcher today.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Created salisbury steak out of our own ground goat meat, added a side dish of stewed squash (from our garden) and some sliced fresh tomatoes (Big Boy from our garden). Top this with some Lemon/poppy seed cake and a big glass of fresh goat milk.


----------



## TxHorseMom

Tonight I have a shoulder roast in the crock pot simmering in beer, rosemary and thyme, and some onions. (the beer makes it VERY tender) I will make gravy from the drippings, and have mashed potatos and greenbeans. I'll probably make either cookies or brownies for dessert (from scratch, no mixes for me!)


----------



## NickieL

home made chicken noodle cabbage soup, cornbread, kale greens, apricots most stuff (other then chicken for the soup and cornbread ingrediants) came from the garden


----------



## soulsurvivor

Nice heat sizzler day and we're grilling out tonight. Steak, potato pak with squash, onion, and garlic. Still lots of cold salads to choose from and adding a dessert of peach cobbler with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## wanda1950

Green beans for sure--one jar didn't seal from yesterday's canning. Maybe some salmon patties & mashed potatoes.


----------



## plath

pork chops in the crockpot, old bay roasted potatoes unless it's too hot at dinner time (then it will be baked potatoes) and leftover corn


----------



## Lisa in WA

Pan-fried rainbow trout right out of the river, salad greens out of the garden and steamed rice. Rainier cherries for dessert.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Stuffed cabbage and leftover squash. I was processing cabbage all day.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight we had grilled hamburgers, sliced tomatoes, coleslaw and baked beans. Dessert was a Klondike bar.


----------



## wanda1950

Golden corral Buffet--it was a disappointment tonight. My piece of steak was stringy & I couldn't eat it. Even the usual super mashed potatoes didn't taste good to me. Tried the scallops they cook for you but they were a disappointment too. Maybe I just wasn't in a good mood.


----------



## plath

We had homemade pizza last night topped with roasted zucchini from the garden.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I know it's a heat wave but I have soup cravings. I'm working on making a cream of broccoli/cauliflower soup. I think it needs a bit more cheese. I'd love to dump a salt shaker on it, but we don't own salt shakers or salt. This and some toasted garlic bread is going to be my supper. DH is going to grill a steak for himself and eat a baked potato. We're both really looking forward to dessert tonight. It's chocolate cake with chocolate icing that he bought at a sidewalk bake sale this morning. Yum.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I wanted omelets this morning early, so I fried up some Wrights bacon to add in as an ingredient along with diced wild onion and chopped red peppers. Very good. DH is on his second one. 

Tonight is going to be BLTs made on garlic toast with the leftover bacon, sliced red tomatoes, lettuce and mayo. I'm also going to fry up a skillet of potatoes to use some of the bacon grease. It will be a drinking lots of water day tomorrow for sure.


----------



## MO_cows

I'm gonna try something different in the crock pot today. Our kids are visiting so I have 7 for dinner. I have pork chops thawing out and I have some fresh peaches in the fridge I need to use up. So I'm gonna concoct some "peachy pork chops". Garlic, soy sauce, maybe some cinnamon/allspice for seasoning.


----------



## wanda1950

purple hull peas, fried potatoes, cornbread & fresh tomatoes. Froze a huge amount of peas today.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Lemon Chicken in the crockpot (on the porch of course), baked potatoes, slaw, cuke salad, green beans, squash.


----------



## motdaugrnds

A simple meal for us today, i.e. ground goat-meat liver patties topped with sauteed yellow onions, fried squash (seasoned and coated in corn meal) and fresh sliced eating tomatoes with a glass of ice cold well water. (If I have enough energy left from outdoor work, I will add some sort of desert, though at this time, not sure which.)


----------



## NickieL

sweet pepper and cucumber salad from my garden 

Leftover whole grain waffles (I know, strange but we don't liek to waste left overs...) with home made (and homegrown) elderberry syrup.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Made tacos last night. Tonight made two pizzas - one with the leftover taco meat & jalapenos and one with red onion, black olives, and a tiny bit of cooked hot Italian sausage from the freezer.


----------



## pattycake

Last night I fed a houseful of people homemade lasanga and chicken alfredo along with garlic bread , green beans and salad. Tonight Hubby and I went to McDonalds for their County Fair special of cheeseburger and fries for $1.00. We even split a McFlurry on special for $1.00. All of this to say that I need a Murray fix complere with pics!!


----------



## ajaxlucy

We had one of my favorite hot weather dishes: cold somen noodles with dipping sauce and lots of vegetables and garnishes. It looks like this:

http://www.foodjimoto.com/2011/05/somen-japanese-cold-noodles.html

I served mine with julienned green beans, ham, omelet, nori seaweed, green shiso (perilla) leaves, and grated ginger/chopped green onion garnishes. So good!


----------



## Murray in ME

pattycake said:


> Last night I fed a houseful of people homemade lasanga and chicken alfredo along with garlic bread , green beans and salad. Tonight Hubby and I went to McDonalds for their County Fair special of cheeseburger and fries for $1.00. We even split a McFlurry on special for $1.00. All of this to say that I need a Murray fix complere with pics!!


Lasagna and chicken alfredo sound delicious.

I'm testing some recipes tomorrow. I'll try to get some pictures for you.


----------



## soulsurvivor

ajaxlucy said:


> We had one of my favorite hot weather dishes: cold somen noodles with dipping sauce and lots of vegetables and garnishes. It looks like this:
> 
> http://www.foodjimoto.com/2011/05/somen-japanese-cold-noodles.html
> 
> I served mine with julienned green beans, ham, omelet, nori seaweed, green shiso (perilla) leaves, and grated ginger/chopped green onion garnishes. So good!


Thank you for the recipe and detailed instructions. That's a really beautiful presentation of food. I think I might try making this for our anniversary next month.


----------



## wanda1950

pasta with chicken in garlic alfredo sauce, some kind of vegetable, maybe green peas.


----------



## Suzyq2u

Fend for yourself? Eh...I'll come up with something... nothing sounds good in this heat.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

I'm thoroughly embarassed to say it's Manwiches and Fritos. 101 in the shade & I don't plan to light the oven til Saturday at the earliest.


----------



## Suzyq2u

Stephen in SOKY said:


> I'm thoroughly embarassed to say it's Manwiches and Fritos. 101 in the shade & I don't plan to light the oven til Saturday at the earliest.


yum, sounds good to me! 
I ended up going with country ribs & rice, no oven necessary.


----------



## wanda1950

fried catfish, french fries & hushpuppies--it was good but I feel queasy from all that grease.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We've been eating baked potatoes and salad for the past few days. DH grills meat for himself and I eat a piece of fruit to round out the menu. No cooking except on the outside grill/cooktop.

Tonight is a pot of yellow squash and onions cooked with garlic and seasonings and served as a topping for our baked potatoes. I also boiled eggs this morning and sliced those to use in salad this weekend.


----------



## mamita

wanda1950 said:


> fried catfish, french fries & hushpuppies--it was good but I feel queasy from all that grease.


fried catfish.........I'd be thrilled to feel ill for eons just to have a GREAT fried catfish!!!!!!!! I only get it when we travel, and then I'm a big ole hog about it. LOL and yak about it forever, cause it's so. darn. good. 


vegetarian hoagies tonight. two cheeses, loads of veggies. lettuce, tomato, dilly mayo. heated under the broiler til bubbly (but not enough to make the kitchen hot) saweeeeeeeeeeeeeet. they are huge...gooey...and nutritious. washing it down with rum. ok...not healthy..lol...but I'll be giddy in the heat! ) the Man won't have rum...maybe one ice cold beer to wash it down. me...uh...maybe another rum to sleep thru the heat. hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Our Little Farm

soulsurvivor said:


> We've been eating baked potatoes and salad for the past few days. DH grills meat for himself and I eat a piece of fruit to round out the menu. No cooking except on the outside grill/cooktop.
> 
> Tonight is a pot of yellow squash and onions cooked with garlic and seasonings and served as a topping for our baked potatoes. I also boiled eggs this morning and sliced those to use in salad this weekend.


Do u cook your potatoes on the grill?


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Lemon Rosemary Chicken (crockpot)
fresh brocolli
pasta salad
wild rice pilaf with craisans

Crockpot lowfat chocolate pudding cake with vanilla yogurt


----------



## Rose

Vegetable stirfry


----------



## Our Little Farm

I really don't know, and it's supper time.


----------



## NickieL

Well, since it's "spirit day" here at work, they give us free polish dogs, a bag of chips, a small pop and an ice cream. Not stuff I normally eat but hey, it's free...plus, I brought in a bunch of watermellon to share with co-workers so I've been nibbling on that all afternoon along with some fresh pinnapple someone else brought in.


----------



## Murray in ME

It's still to hot to think about supper right now. We'll probably have sandwiches later if it cools off a bit. Until then, lots of ice water.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

BLT's (minus the L as the lettuce bolted a few weeks back), chips, grapes and string cheese. Can you tell the kids are out of town and it's hot out, LOL.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Our Little Farm said:


> Do u cook your potatoes on the grill?


we do. Fastest results are when you microwave them first...but if you keep the heat low enough so they don't burn (or if your fine with burned skin) they cook fine on the grill.


----------



## NickieL

NickieL said:


> Well, since it's "spirit day" here at work, they give us free polish dogs, a bag of chips, a small pop and an ice cream. Not stuff I normally eat but hey, it's free...plus, I brought in a bunch of watermellon to share with co-workers so I've been nibbling on that all afternoon along with some fresh pinnapple someone else brought in.


oops, never mine. I'm going to wrap the polish up and take it home and make it stretch through the weekend. We need a new radiator in the car:grit: Just found out which means no groceries this week....which means no bacon and eggs (we are out as of yesterday) so there goes our easy protien and flavoring. I can use the polish to flavor beans and rice, a big pot and the ham bone i still have in the freezer....

I will however eat the ice cream cup and the polish bun for supper lol


----------



## wanda1950

Hot dogs & potato salad


----------



## wanda1950

mamita said:


> fried catfish.........I'd be thrilled to feel ill for eons just to have a GREAT fried catfish!!!!!!!! I only get it when we travel, and then I'm a big ole hog about it. LOL and yak about it forever, cause it's so. darn. good.
> 
> 
> vegetarian hoagies tonight. two cheeses, loads of veggies. lettuce, tomato, dilly mayo. heated under the broiler til bubbly (but not enough to make the kitchen hot) saweeeeeeeeeeeeeet. they are huge...gooey...and nutritious. washing it down with rum. ok...not healthy..lol...but I'll be giddy in the heat! ) the Man won't have rum...maybe one ice cold beer to wash it down. me...uh...maybe another rum to sleep thru the heat. hahahaha!!!!


 Wish you were a neighbor--my husband is an obsessive fisherman & usually keeps us supplied--he'd even fillet it for you. This had been frozen in April & was still really good.

Your hoagies sound good, I'll have to try them . I love grilled sandwiches.


----------



## Pearl B

Tonight, its homemade Chinese

Egg rolls,prepackaged coleslaw mix & shrimp 

Pork chop

Fried rice with peas & carrots,small amount of onion, & an egg,cooked with a small amount of sesame oil


----------



## Rockytopsis

Goat meatloaf, greenbeans from the garden, corn on the cob from the garden, new potatoes from the garden and sliced tomatoes from the garden and homemade strawberry wine.
Nancy


----------



## Gregg Alexander

Well we are hiving hamhock and butterbeans, onion, hot corn bread, sweet tea.


----------



## Colorado

Small ground pork pattie on a bun, greenbean and mashed potatoes. And milk to drink.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Our Little Farm said:


> Do u cook your potatoes on the grill?


Thanks for answering Ohio Dreamer. I've been off and on here but didn't check this thread so I apologize to OLF for being delayed with an answer. On baked potatoes, we do sometimes bake them on the grill if we're grilling a big portion of meat and it's going to take some time to do that. If we do have grilled baked potatoes we wrap them whole in foil and place over the heat and then off to the side or the upper rack to finish baking. It's actually easier to wrap the potatoes in plastic wrap and microwave them. A big potato only takes about 8 minutes in the microwave and it tastes wonderful and has a fluffy texture. 

I think the best way to grill potatoes is to peel/slice and put into a foil pak with other cut/sliced veggies. We made a veggie pak tonight with sliced potatoes, yellow squash, onions, garlic, tomato, and butter and sealed it up and placed directly on the heat part of the grill. Depending on the size of the pak as to how long you grill. We had made a very big pak and it took 45 minutes on the grill to steam and cook. We had leftovers and will eat out of this all week reheating a single serving at a time.

Yesterday DH made garden goulash soup. Equal parts chicken stock, water and garden veggies with seasonings of choice and simmer over low heat until veggies are softened. It made a very tasty soup that we put into containers and froze. We ate goulash yesterday with fried cornbread cakes and it was really good but will taste better when the temps are cooler.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken pad Thai over leftover wild rice. homegrown Green pepper slices. Watermelon for dessert.


----------



## stamphappy

Tonight's menu is baby back ribs that have been sitting in a dry rub for a day and a 1/2, now on the grill being sopped with bbq sauce; homemade coleslaw; and dinner rolls. Oh, and a new beer (for us) called ShockTop-the bottle says its a "Belgian White wheat ale brewed with spices---real orange and citrus peels pared with coriander spice"??? Ask me how it is after 2 more...


----------



## wanda1950

Taco Bell


----------



## Seeker

goat stew. Yesterday we had goat heart and liver.

Here, everyone will say right on - on facebook, everyone says "oh my god"


----------



## Seeker

stamphappy said:


> Tonight's menu is baby back ribs that have been sitting in a dry rub for a day and a 1/2, now on the grill being sopped with bbq sauce; homemade coleslaw; and dinner rolls. Oh, and a new beer (for us) called ShockTop-the bottle says its a "Belgian White wheat ale brewed with spices---real orange and citrus peels pared with coriander spice"??? Ask me how it is after 2 more...


I think that's a Kansas City or St. Louis brewery! Right on! (I love both Schlafley and Boulevard beers)


----------



## plath

Roast chicken, roasted green beans from the garden and baked potatoes.


----------



## pattycake

Taco Salad. Garden lettuce, tomatoes and onion along with some ground chicken that I fried up and added taco seasoning. Added some black beans, shredded taco cheese, sour cream, tortilla chips , salsa and a choice of dressings. Hit the spot.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Eldest two children cooked supper tonight. Got home to lamb chops, new potatoes and corn. It was delicious!


----------



## Our Little Farm

soulsurvivor said:


> Thanks for answering Ohio Dreamer. I've been off and on here but didn't check this thread so I apologize to OLF for being delayed with an answer. On baked potatoes, we do sometimes bake them on the grill if we're grilling a big portion of meat and it's going to take some time to do that. If we do have grilled baked potatoes we wrap them whole in foil and place over the heat and then off to the side or the upper rack to finish baking. It's actually easier to wrap the potatoes in plastic wrap and microwave them. A big potato only takes about 8 minutes in the microwave and it tastes wonderful and has a fluffy texture.
> 
> I think the best way to grill potatoes is to peel/slice and put into a foil pak with other cut/sliced veggies. We made a veggie pak tonight with sliced potatoes, yellow squash, onions, garlic, tomato, and butter and sealed it up and placed directly on the heat part of the grill. Depending on the size of the pak as to how long you grill. We had made a very big pak and it took 45 minutes on the grill to steam and cook. We had leftovers and will eat out of this all week reheating a single serving at a time.
> 
> Yesterday DH made garden goulash soup. Equal parts chicken stock, water and garden veggies with seasonings of choice and simmer over low heat until veggies are softened. It made a very tasty soup that we put into containers and froze. We ate goulash yesterday with fried cornbread cakes and it was really good but will taste better when the temps are cooler.


Thanks. We don't have a microwave, but do cook potatoes in foil wraps with other veggies on the grill. Just not whole. I have placed whole potatoes in the embers of a bonfire and they were delicious!


----------



## Cindy in NY

DH brought home some leftover sandwich wraps from a work meeting. We had those with salad and I made sauteed yellow squash with onions. DH agreed to try one bite. He did and decided he didn't like it but he did eat the onions!! He just doesn't know what's good!!


----------



## mamita

making big cheeseburgers for the man with some oven fries and watermelon. for me..boy do I have a craving for tuna noodle cassarole, so making some just for me! it's been ages since I've had it, and I can't wait.  (hubs wouldn't eat tuna if it was the last thing on this earth..LOL!)


----------



## Elffriend

We're going to be out most of the afternoon, so there's a crockpot of chili out in the mudroom where it won't heat up the rest of the house.


----------



## plath

tonight is baked egg rolls, homemade sweet and sour sauce and zucchini fried rice


----------



## Our Little Farm

We had wild caught baked salmon with new potatoes from the garden steamed with a little fresh mint and then served with butter. Along with that I served fresh squash from the garden sauteed with onions, mushrooms and a little corn. 

Fresh fruit from the garden, strawberries and blueberries for anyone with any room.


----------



## mabeane

Tonight homemade bread, homemade spaghetti sauce and pasta, homemade carrot cake with the carrots fresh from the garden. I live in Maine and today it was in the 60s! I needed to turn my oven on to warm the house up!


----------



## wanda1950

saulsbury steak, mashed potatoes, squash sauteed with onion & tomato


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

Grilled chicken teriyaki, rice in home canned ckicken broth and lemon butter brocoli.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Yum Stephen!


----------



## Ravenlost

Hotdogs on the grill, tater tots (hubby loves them) grilled fresh corn on the cob, cantaloupe (both from the garden) and Blue Bell Ice Cream for dessert.


----------



## 3ravens

Well, it was going to be salmon patties, but I wore myself out mowing, so it's just grilled cheese. But the cheese is smoked Gouda..... yuuuummmmmm!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Got a big juicy red tomato from a neighbor. It had to go on top of bacon with lettuce and toast. Also scrambled eggs and veggie pak reheats to round out a good meal.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Baked a meatloaf and made a beef mushroom sauce to serve over mashed potatoes. Also having yeast rolls and a skillet of fried apples.

The meatloaf came out of the freezer to make room for some bass fish fillets.


----------



## plath

Tonight we're having turnip greens since my turnips got eaten by something so I pulled them, roasted zucchini from the garden and gnocchi with some kind of butter sauce. Not sure what herbs I'll add to it.


----------



## Our Little Farm

soulsurvivor said:


> Baked a meatloaf and made a beef mushroom sauce to serve over mashed potatoes. Also having yeast rolls and a skillet of fried apples.
> 
> The meatloaf came out of the freezer to make room for some bass fish fillets.


Sounds delicious!

I have never frozen meatloaf, but if you could thaw and cook it easily, it would be a good thing to cook in the winter time for the summer!


----------



## TRAILRIDER

mac and cheese (homemade of course) and steamed fresh squash or green beans, gotta be easy and cheap tonight!


----------



## wanda1950

leftover saulsbury steak, leftover squash, purple hull peas, cornbread. cheesecake!!!! we seldom have desert.


----------



## TSYORK

Meatloaf, grilled chicken (I don't care too much for beef) stewed potatoes, green beans, pintos, fried squash, baked apples.


----------



## Rose

Pork sammich. MMM!!! 

@TSYORK - sounds like a reaaaaaally healthy and yummy meal!


----------



## TSYORK

Rose said:


> Pork sammich. MMM!!!
> 
> @TSYORK - sounds like a reaaaaaally healthy and yummy meal!


Oh it was! I didn't eat a whole lot though... i try not to stuff myself on mow night.... it makes it quite difficult walking behind the lawn mower with an over-filled gut, lol.


----------



## Pops2

tonight it was ham, funeral potatoes & broccoli. last night i made a stir fry w/zuchini, onion, sweet snap peas, & day lilly buds. that was some kind of good.


----------



## Our Little Farm

funeral potatoes? Are they cremated? Burnt?


----------



## plath

Tonight is sausage and tomato risotto with spinach with homemade bread if I feel like making it after I make bagels this afternoon. Rainy day, but I'm running out of steam already. Made up a batch of yogurt cheese and made laundry detergent already and the bagel dough is rising.


----------



## LeopardFrog

You know, I think the best thing about dinner is that my wife and I cook together. We both have specialties and often while one cooks the main course the other does the side dishes or salad. It is just more time spent together talking about our day, our lives, our plans, or just plain being together.

So in my mind what's for dinner is "Time together" and great food we prepare as a team!

A couple of days ago we have had Italian beef (she prepared) sauteed veggies including zucchini, yellow squash, and pea pods from our garden, and onions, red peppers, and carrots we bought. Add some garlic, soy sauce and a dash of season salt. Last night we had home made fajitas on whole wheat. Chicken breasts cut into strips and browned in a wok with a touch of olive oil and season salt. Toss in some onions, red peppers, and a fajita mix and simmer. In the mean time get out the shredded cheese, sour cream, and dice some tomatoes. Add a side dish of spanish rice and it's time to eat.


----------



## Pops2

Our Little Farm said:


> funeral potatoes? Are they cremated? Burnt?


it's like potatoes au gratin but w/ chunks instead of slices & most folks make it from frozen hashbrowns.


----------



## wanda1950

spaghetti & cheese biscuits


----------



## whatrset

Just caught a 13# flathead catfish.  
So, Tonight I will have Catfish Courtbouillion (Cajun Pronouciation:Coo-Be-Yaw); and tomorrow night I fry fish!


----------



## Suzyq2u

Something made with chicken thighs... not sure what yet, but apparently I have 3 servings of chicken thighs frozen and old mother hubbard's been by...time to get creative!


----------



## blynn

We're having lasagna and homemade french bread. Made the sauce last night, and started yogurt straining to use in place of ricotta. (Works really well!) Love using the barilla no bake lasagna noodles, buy them up whenever I can find them on sale! 

For dessert having overly decadent blueberry muffins.


----------



## plath

It was too hot for risotto last night (didn't want to stand at the stove stirring for 30 minutes), so I made stroganoff last night with the homemade bread.

Tonight is homemade pizza topped with roasted zucchini and onions from the garden. I'm roasting the veggies now.


----------



## fetch33

Crockpot pork chops over rice. Started it this morning.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH and I keep getting caught up in these time cycles where we keep doing the same thing over and over. Making gallons of garden goulash is what's been happening here in the stuck forever in time deal. I personally don't care if I never see another pot of garden goulash as long as I live. . . . but we certainly have enough frozen to last at least that long. We haven't had a big crop of any garden veggies. It's a few peppers here and one or two tomatoes there, nothing to justify a big canning or freezing. So, everything is jumbled together and put into soup. It's a good way to use small amounts of veggies and it tastes good but hey, enough is enough.

Supper tonight is grilled steak and baked potato. I had garden goulash for lunch with some leftover cornbread. No more goulash for me thank you very much. :yuck:


----------



## stamphappy

soulsurvivor---can you add your garden goulash (sans the noodles if there are any in it) to the inside of an omlet, on top of the baked potato, on top of pizza, inside a hearty roast beef sandwich, inside a casserole?

I added some shredded zucchini to a cabbage roll casserole I made last night. Worked really well. And added zucchini to brownies, and cake, and soup, and, and, and... 

OH! And in the Zucchini Calzone---I'll bet your goulash would be good in that!


----------



## soulsurvivor

stamphappy said:


> soulsurvivor---can you add your garden goulash (sans the noodles if there are any in it) to the inside of an omlet, on top of the baked potato, on top of pizza, inside a hearty roast beef sandwich, inside a casserole?
> 
> I added some shredded zucchini to a cabbage roll casserole I made last night. Worked really well. And added zucchini to brownies, and cake, and soup, and, and, and...
> 
> OH! And in the Zucchini Calzone---I'll bet your goulash would be good in that!


yes yes and yes.... LOL! It's all good and good for you. And no, we don't add noodles to it. According to DH that would "compromise the intregity of the recipe".... :hand: as I stand there and think "please someone pass the wine"... oh goodness, Fabio take me away.
[YOUTUBE]CcJwWz7zTjM[/YOUTUBE]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcJwWz7zTjM[/ame]


----------



## Our Little Farm

LOL

We had a very simple meal tonight. 

I made fried green tomatoes, and a large omelet with yellow squash, onion, sweetcorn, eggs and milk. 

All was grown here, or bought locally including the milk which is a local dairy. 

Ice cold watermelon for afters.


----------



## tinknal

Fried liver, potatoes, and squaw bread. Possibly the best liver my wife has ever made. YUM!


----------



## Tiempo

Pulled pork sandwiches, homemade slaw and potato salad (improvised from the garden, blue and red potatoes, chopped celery leaves, parsley, green peppers onions, basil, finely chopped chard in a seed mustard dressing)


----------



## wanda1950

pancakes & sausage


----------



## Our Little Farm

Tiempo said:


> Pulled pork sandwiches, homemade slaw and potato salad (improvised from the garden, blue and red potatoes, chopped celery leaves, parsley, green peppers onions, basil, finely chopped chard in a seed mustard dressing)


Sounds delicious!


----------



## Loriann1971

Cubesteak sandwiches and coleslaw. If it isn't too hot, I cut up some potatoes and make homemade fries.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I think I'm having just desserts for thinking badly of DH and his strict cooking routines. I woke up this morning with a raging case of gout in my right foot and now I've got to add a limp to my normally perky walk. . . so'sssss tonight is baked chicken, mashed potatoes, white gravy and peas which are all gout-friendly foods. DH is going to Kroger and they have roasted whole deli chicken for $3.99.


----------



## soulsurvivor

So, he came home with 2 roasted chickens and we've been cutting them up to use in meals this week. The breasts are large enough to slice and use for several main course meat servings. The rest of the chicken meat is diced and put into freezer bags for use later in chicken salad and casseroles. Not to let anything go to waste the bones, fat and skin are in a pot with water and reducing down to make chicken stock for dumplings and soup later. At $3.99 it's a good value because of the large amount of meat and meals that can be made from these.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Worked at the range with the kids and DH today (work day...not practice). Some of the wives that didn't work made dinner....pulled BBQ pork, veggy tray, macaroni salad, chips and bar cookies. Boy it tasted good!!


----------



## Suzyq2u

Pork ribs, Was pleasantly surprised to find corn and peas...it'll do just fine! Still at the bottom of the pantry, lol


----------



## Pearl B

Simple & quick.

Salad, spaghetti with meat sauce, & corn.


----------



## julieq

Taco soup in the crock pot for lunch and dinner. Canning chicken and rice dog food with the pressure canner all day, so no way I'm doing anything fancy for dinner.


----------



## ajaxlucy

I meant to roast a chicken for supper, but made the mistake of leaving the house in the afternoon during the Brickyard 400. Couldn't get home because of all the race traffic, so ended up stopping for pizza and iced tea until the police took down all the barricades and let us go home again. I guess we'll have chicken tomorrow.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Homemade pizza tonight!


----------



## soulsurvivor

I made a big pitcher of iced tea and I'm soaking that down real fast. It's so good. It's hot enough to cook solar anything today. We're having reheat of last night's meal of roasted chicken breast, mashed potatoes, and peas. I'm making a fresh skillet of white gravy for it and DH stopped yesterday and got a small watermelon from the neighbor's fruit stand. So chilled watermelon is the dessert tonight. 

Stay cool folks! :icecream:


----------



## plath

Last night was burritos with peppers and zucchini from the garden cooked with the meat. I had taco salad.
Tonight is turkey sausage sauteed with more peppers, onions and zucchini.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is a grilled pork chop for DH, and we'll both have tossed greens with onions, radishes, carrots, and peppers shredded and a loaf of garlic bread. Dessert will be lemon poundcake with a fresh raspberry sauce.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Did a heat and eat of leftover roasted chicken breast, mashed potatoes, white gravy and peas. Last of poundcake and sauce for dessert again.


----------



## plath

We had chili I pulled out of the freezer (homemade) and grilled cheese and jalapeno jelly sandwiches. Tonight I think I'm making zucchini calzones with homemade ricotta.


----------



## mamita

I'm stuck on linguine with extra virgin olive oil, salt, tons of parm/romano cheese with even more tons of spinach tossed in. so, I'm having that again tonight! hubs wants my homemade meatballs in a big ole sub with lots of provolone and sauce. love Friday meals. so easy peasey!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Saturday night was leftovers brought home from family potluck lunch. Had a very tasty pasta/veggie bowl and a few pieces of homemade coconut pie. 

This afternoon is bbq ribs, grilled potato/garden veggie pak, and cold watermelon for later.


----------



## NickieL

homemade pasta with homemade chicken primavera, with homemade garlic cheese toast (with homemade garlic butter), an apple from the tree


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

I think I'd like to go to Nicki's house for dinner -- I *LOVE* homemade pasta!

We're grilling with friends tonight. Burgers and grilled fresh garden veggies.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Sloppy Joes, hash browns and grapes.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

barbecue chicken, baked potatoes, peas. Melon for dessert.


----------



## Nicole Irene

Bbq ribs (our last ribs from our pig  ), swiss chard sauteed with mushrooms and corn on the cob (both from the garden). 

Love summer cooking.

Last night we had pasties w/gravy....they were soooo good!


----------



## Our Little Farm

Tracy Rimmer said:


> I think I'd like to go to Nicki's house for dinner -- I *LOVE* homemade pasta!


I hope she made enough for me too! Yum!

There is nothing better than homemade pasta.


----------



## wanda1950

Last niglht my son deep fried chicken wings & frog legs in his dad's fish fryer for family & a few friends. I did some crispy fried squash for them & some steak fries. Broke open our first salsa & everyone was crazy for it.

I don't eat wings or legs so I had some salsa. Don't understand the wing mania--it's just tendons & gristles & blood vessels--why I can't eat a drumstick either, but to each his own.

Family reunion today--took broccoli salad. Had cheese & crackers & peanut butter crackers for supper.


----------



## plath

Last night was pork chops and corn from the garden. Tonight is pasta casserole with swiss chard and tomatoes from the garden and homemade ricotta cheese.


----------



## hmsteader71

We are having oven baked barbecue chicken, baked potatoes and green beans with onion. No dessert as we are trying to lose weight.


----------



## Mickey

Another hot humid week forecasted here so this morning I made a big bowl of potato salad, cut up a bunch of fresh veggies for a dip and veggie platter, a chocolate zucchini cake, a batch of chocolate chip cookies, boiled a dozen eggs for curried eggs and some meatloaf burgers to cook on the grill for supper. Also made a big pitcher of grape lemonade.


----------



## Suzyq2u

Beef, tomato and macaroni...I add in okra too. Fresh honey wheat rolls to go w/


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Tonight was calzones (again) and spiced cantaloup. DH did another "tap and run" night.....comes home long enough to change clothes then runs - so food he can eat in the car works best. 

Made up some zucchini brownies with icing (I never ice brownies...so this is a big treat) for snack......DH will come back in hungary.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Curried lamb burgers.


----------



## NickieL

I made a yellow squash pan cake like thingie. Ate it with chopped up tomato and sour cream.


----------



## NickieL

Our Little Farm said:


> I hope she made enough for me too! Yum!
> 
> There is nothing better than homemade pasta.


Well, I don't have a propper pasta maker :whistlin: So I just kinda wing it lol


----------



## soulsurvivor

I took the meat off the ribs left over from yesterday and made pulled pork. We'll eat that this week for grab and go sandwiches. DH grilled himself a steak tonight and we both ate a salad of lettuce with garden tomatoes and shredded carrots. I ate roasted chicken slices on my salad. Dessert was a grape popsicle. I need a grandkids visit.

Editing - I bet you all thought I've finally lost my marbles what with making pulled pork out of beef.... 
That's ok, we'll just keep it among friends here....
LOL!


----------



## julieq

Cube steak, mashed taters and pan fried drippin' gravy. An Irish three course meal!


----------



## blynn

We had sloppy joes and corn on the cob tonight. Tomorrow night is chicken and vegetable soup! I found five chicken legs in the back of the freezer and used them to make some chicken stock with a couple mushrooms, dried celery, fresh herbs, peppercorns, red pepper flakes, the rind of the parmesan cheese that I had stuck in the freezer, and onions. Tomorrow I will skim the fat off the top and turn it into soup with corn, mushrooms, swiss chard, and the chicken meat.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is going to be some of those pulled pork sandwiches that go moo. I'm also making fried potato pancakes with leftover mashed potatoes. It'll go good with lettuce/tomato salad.


----------



## Our Little Farm

soulsurvivor said:


> I took the meat off the ribs left over from yesterday and made pulled pork. We'll eat that this week for grab and go sandwiches. DH grilled himself a steak tonight and we both ate a salad of lettuce with garden tomatoes and shredded carrots. I ate roasted chicken slices on my salad. Dessert was a grape popsicle. I need a grandkids visit.
> 
> Editing - I bet you all thought I've finally lost my marbles what with making pulled pork out of beef....
> That's ok, we'll just keep it among friends here....
> LOL!


Now would we ever think you had ONLY JUST lost your marbles? Huh? You are here amongst us all on this strange website....it had to have been a while ago. 

Like you said......you are among friends. :buds:


----------



## Our Little Farm

Baked wild salmon tonight with new potatoes from the garden, fresh yellow carrots just pulled, and some yellow squash I am going to pick later.


----------



## Tiempo

Last night we had BLTs with the first flush of ripe tomatoes from the garden, pure heaven!

The tomatoes were black boar from Martin and I have to say, they are my new favorite for flavor, just amazing.

Ice cream for afters.


----------



## SusanC

Leftover beef from Sunday's roast (shredded and stirred in with the gravy), leftover black beans from Friday's supper, salsa, cheese, and peppers - layered and rolled in tortilla shells...side of saffron rice and fried okra (the okra is out of place here, but it's coming in faster than I can cook or freeze it).

____________________________

http://homesteadingstewards.com


----------



## Our Little Farm

That sounds delicious Susan. 

Apart from the okra...you can keep the okra.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Zuppa Tuscana soup (like Olive Gardens - just without the cream) and homemade bread.


----------



## plath

tonight is bean soup. I wouldn't have made it this week, but for some reason dh thawed out the ham hocks. Ugh. Probably have sliced tomatoes with it.


----------



## hmsteader71

We are having breakfast pizzas tonight.


----------



## wanda1950

hamburger steak & gravy, green beans, creamed potatoes


----------



## Michael W. Smith

I took vacation this week, so decided to cook supper tonight. I'm having fake Chicken Cordon Bleu made in the crockpot.

I've never had it before, but found the recipe and thought it sounded good. It does SMELL good! 

I'll let you know the results!


----------



## SouthTexasLady

Hubby and I will have leftover steak fajitas and grilled chicken! Mac and cheese and fresh veggies with ranch dip will finish up the containers in the frig!

Oh yes this is my second post! lol Have been reading forever and ever it seems! Finally took the plunge!


----------



## Michael W. Smith

It was good - although it seems most of the cheese melted out of the chicken. I would like to work on improving it though.


----------



## mare

Chicken cordon blue sounds great Michael.
my son moved out a couple weeks ago so tonight was his first time home for supper--made him beef roast mashed potatoes and gravy and green beans. it was only in the 60's here today so i felt like cooking a meal.


----------



## wanda1950

spaghetti, yeast rolls


----------



## soulsurvivor

Nice weather and cooler. Having grilled hamburgers with lettuce and tomato, grilled potatoes with squash and onion, and fruit salad made with apple, banana and mandarin orange slices mixed with a sour cream dressing.


----------



## joyfulheart

Can't decide between a roast or pork chops.

uugh. i don't like figuring out meals. the kids and/or hubby will complain, no matter what I make. I feel beaten down.


----------



## olivehill

Bacon Cabbage Home Fries tonight. One of my favorites. 



joyfulheart said:


> Can't decide between a roast or pork chops.
> 
> uugh. i don't like figuring out meals. the kids and/or hubby will complain, no matter what I make. I feel beaten down.


And why are you still cooking for them? Only you can determine how people will be allowed to treat you -- and that goes for family as well as strangers.


----------



## hmsteader71

I am thinking about making a shepherd's pie and some chocolate pumpkin muffins for dessert.


----------



## plath

leftovers tonight. Leftover bean soup and swiss chard pasta casserole with sliced tomatoes. We also have homemade bagels with yogurt cheese and I whipped up a small batch of vanilla cupcakes with chocolate ganache for dessert.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Beef over noodles and green beans.

hmsteader71 - chocolate-pumpkin muffins sounds good....maybe I'll explore that for breakfast tomorrow!


----------



## hmsteader71

Ohio dreamer-They are delicious!


----------



## wanda1950

grilled chicken, grilled squash, tomatoes, & onions; baked beans, corn on cob.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Meatloaf, potato puffs, green beans, salad and a little leftover cole slaw.


----------



## SusanC

Crockpot chicken...unbelievably good. Frozen chicken into crockpot, salt and pepper, chopped onion over that, one can of any "cream of" soup, more salt and pepper, lid on, set for 8 hours, and serve with rice. We will also finish off the black beans tonight. This is one of my "will be gone all day" meals. If I have time, I cut up a few carrots to throw in with the chicken, but not tonight.

_________________________________

http://homesteadingstewards.com


----------



## mamita

SusanC said:


> Crockpot chicken...unbelievably good. Frozen chicken into crockpot, salt and pepper, chopped onion over that, one can of any "cream of" soup, more salt and pepper, lid on, set for 8 hours, and serve with rice. We will also finish off the black beans tonight. This is one of my "will be gone all day" meals. If I have time, I cut up a few carrots to throw in with the chicken, but not tonight.
> 
> _________________________________
> 
> http://homesteadingstewards.com


I just took chicken out of the freezer, and this sounds so good. I think this will be whats for supper tonight..thanks!  I'll go ahead and toss in the carrots.

I put some garlic & celery in there, too, with cream of mushroom soup. smells good already & I just got it going.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight will be grilled pork chops, grilled potatoes with squash and onion, and a salad of lettuce and tomatoes with red onion dressing. Good thing we like this meal as we have it so often. Dessert is cubed watermelon.


----------



## wanda1950

cowboy beans (add browned ground beef to last night's baked beans), slaw & cornbread.


----------



## hmsteader71

I am making reuben casserole for dh & I but am not sure what I am making for the boys. Neither of them like reuben so I was thinking maybe of fixing tacos for them.


----------



## plath

a chicken zucchini dish with lots of mushrooms and garlic over brown rice tonight. Dh doesn't really care for it, but oh well.


----------



## stormwalker

I'm not sure about my dinner tonight, but I know tomorrow's!
Pan-fried chicken we just butchered today!!
Plus, we have enough purple potatoes left for one more meal.
Yum!


----------



## plath

tonight is pork cooked in the crockpot with jalapeno jelly along with homemade baked crab rangoon and corn on the cob.


----------



## Tirzah

Oh wow!

Everyone's dinners sound SO GOOD! 

Tonight we are having:

~Grilled Chuck Steak
~PW's Spicy Beans
~Homemade Cornbread
~Sliced Tomatoes

and for dessert...

~Homemade Apple Pie made with Summer Apples


----------



## Cindy in NY

We had another late night of working outside so DH had salad, corn-on-the-cob, and a can of his favorite Chef Boyardee Ravioli! I had salad, corn and fried yellow squash & onion. I think I got the better meal!


----------



## wanda1950

smoked country sausage, fried potatoes, purple hull peas & sliced tomatoes. Homemade pumpkin pie--the last of 2010 fall decoration pumpkin!


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm making a leftover soup today. Started with chicken stock and added leftover cooked chicken, cooked carrots and peas, celery, roasted red peppers, cabbage, cauliflower, spices and tomatoes. It's all simmering together nicely and later I'll add a thickening cornstarch/flour mix to it and then add cooked egg noodles. I'll do a reheat on the leftover cornbread with extra butter on top to go with our soup. Dessert is chocolate chip cookies we baked on Saturday.


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight we are having round steak cooked in the crock pot with cream of mushroom soup mixed with onion soup mix stirred into it. It tastes sooooo good. With that we are having mashed potatoes, leftover corn pudding from yesterday & leftover cornbread.


----------



## Suzyq2u

pork chops and somethin' lol. About as far as I've gotten today hehe


----------



## plath

last night was ham, mashed potatoes and garden corn. Tonight is ham sandwiches on homemade oatmeal bread with garden tomatoes and lettuce, a handful of steamed garden beans (they did lousy this year) and roasted zucchini.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Sausage Zucchini casserole - it was great - not bad for dumping a bunch of stuff together last minute.


----------



## wanda1950

pot roast with carrots, potatoes & gravy--I always bake it, not boil. Fresh peach cobbler that boiled over all over the oven.


----------



## hmsteader71

Silly chilly & hashbrowns.


----------



## Elsbet

Crustless broccoli quiche. My dh made it- real men do eat quiche, hehe.


----------



## wanda1950

beef pot pie from last night's roast--just put in more gravy, a can of peas & drop biscuits on top. I still have enough leftover roast for a pot of stew.


----------



## julieq

Chicken and dumplings.


----------



## Pearl B

Lazy night.

Salad maybe. Sloppy joes & corn.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is tomato stuffed with homemade chicken salad and a pan of oven baked potato skins with red pepper. Dessert is angel food cake with a fresh strawberry topping and a bit of whipped vanilla cream.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Spaghetti made with homegrown beef, tomatoes, greens, garlic, basil. Stretched with lentils and carrot scrapings (carrots add a little sweetness). Garlic bread, salad. Brownies for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

The kids are down today, so I have to make dinner for 7 instead of 3. We are having a big plump homegrown chicken, beer butted out on the grill, sweet slaw, onion bread hot out of the bread machine, and a potato to be named later.


----------



## 4sam

Made homemade french onion soup for the first time today and it was awesome. So much that this is my new favorite soup. And cheap too! Just onions, beef and chicken broth and a little shredded cheese on top. So easy! And great comfort food on a rainy day.


----------



## wistful dreams

A pork loin that I rubbed down with garlic and rosemary, sour cream mashed potatoes, and fresh salad.


----------



## julieq

DH is grilling steaks to go with fresh yellow squash out of DD's garden.


----------



## plath

blt's on homemade whole wheat bread, squash casserole and coleslaw with garden cabbage


----------



## hmsteader71

For me & the boys: fried ham, mac-n-cheese, peas, dinner rolls & scottish shortbread for dessert. For hubby: the same except for the fried ham, he doesn't like it so I am making him french cheezies.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We had sub sandwiches too last night. Filled with sliced grilled steak, onions, tomato and a thousand island dressing on top. Also had a baked sweet potato.

Tonight is fried pork chop, mashed potatoes, steamed cauliflower and white gravy to pour over anything I don't want to look at too hard.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Roast Chicken, potatoes and carrots; grilled okra, salad of homegrown cukes and tomatoes.


----------



## mamita

4sam said:


> Made homemade french onion soup for the first time today and it was awesome. So much that this is my new favorite soup. And cheap too! Just onions, beef and chicken broth and a little shredded cheese on top. So easy! And great comfort food on a rainy day.


this is our favorite soup, and I often wonder why we don't make it more often. our anniversary is in Nov., and hubby has always made it for me. (which I sit in front of the fire like a little queen, then eat wayyy tooo much, swishing it down with brandy. lol) LOVE that more than going out to a fancy restaurant to celebrate our special day!

today I'm going the easy peasey route. french bread pizza. loaded with cheeses, fresh basil leaves lined over it, lots of extra virgin olive oil, and pepperoni on his. my sauce is yummy, and I may go over to the market for some big red onions for mine. we'll be full........and probably smelly. (onions and lots of garlic in that sauce!) lol


----------



## wanda1950

chicken & dressing with gravy, corn, lima beans


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight is salisbury steaks, baked potatoes & leftover baked beans. Maybe a dessert, I don't know yet.


----------



## plath

eggplant parmesan with garden eggplant, sliced tomatoes and steamed green beans.


----------



## wanda1950

hot dogs, slaw, baked beans


----------



## Cindy in NY

DH had to work really late today so I did some grazing. I had cereal at about 7, then salad at about 8, and then ice cream at about 9!


----------



## NickieL

pigeon, with a side of greenbeans and tomatoes
^^^^
I lucked out today.


----------



## Pearl B

Homemade Pizza, Hawaiian! 

Canadian bacon, pineapple, onions, bell peppers. Mild cheddar and monterey jack cheese.


----------



## Forlane

Homemade chicken noodle soup with egg noodles because we are all sick with the flu.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'd like to can the weather today. It's certainly worth keeping with beautiful sky and cooler temps.

Tonight is baked meatloaf, garlic mashed potatoes, layered pea salad, and baked cornbread with honey butter. Dessert is lemon pound cake with fresh raspberries and whipped topping.


----------



## NickieL

soulsurvivor said:


> I'd like to can the weather today. It's certainly worth keeping with beautiful sky and cooler temps.
> 
> Tonight is baked meatloaf, garlic mashed potatoes, layered pea salad, and baked cornbread with honey butter. Dessert is lemon pound cake with fresh raspberries and whipped topping.


When's dinner? 

This sounds way better then pigeon. I can weed the garden for some of that on your plate? lol


----------



## Solarmom

garlic,thyme and olive oil marinated lamb chops, grilled eggplant and steamed cauliflower


----------



## wistful dreams

Creamy Italian Chicken with peas over rice


----------



## NickieL

decided on homade pizza tonight, cooked over the wood fire. seems like a pizza night. We are celelbrating some good fortune today, and a good day of working in the garden, We are even gonna have meat! on the pizza, basil and tomatos from the garden of course and a side salad and as a treat, pop!


----------



## Froggy22

PB&J sandwich.....


----------



## wanda1950

huge salad--indulged myself with full fat dressing!


----------



## elliemaeg

We had Chicken salad sandwiches for lunch, ice cream for dessert and I just ate a PB&J for supper. Like to read this thread each day. I just dont have much of an appetite lateley an


----------



## NickieL

supper tonight: breakfast burritos  with homemade torlillias, ham, cheese and eggs with homegrown/homemade salsa.


----------



## Tiempo

Spicy tonight..curried fried rice with shrimp and peas.


----------



## Pearl B

Im hungry tonight.Fried chicken with mashed taters and gravy, and corn


----------



## wanda1950

scrambled eggs, bacon, sausage, biscuits & gravy.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH has porkchops thawing in the fridge, so he'll be grilling one of those for his supper. I'm fixing sweet potatoes mashed with honey butter and a pot of cooked apples from our trees. House smells good, like the cinnamon I used in the apples.


----------



## plath

baked pork eggrolls made with garden cabbage, homemade sweet and sour sauce, steamed green beans and broccoli


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is fried salmon cakes, oven potato fries seasoned with red pepper, and a salad of greens with sliced boiled egg and croutons mixed with a sour cream dressing.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Brats/It. Sausage (depends on which side of the grill you chose from), fried corn and salad


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Rib eye steak, baked potato, greenbeans stir fried in thyme and onions and garlic.


----------



## wanda1950

bowl of cereal!


----------



## aftermidnite

Have been feeling under the weather for about 4 days and needed to ramp up the protein intake instead of eating cold dinners (cottage cheese and peaches or watermelon ..mock crab salad boiled eggs cereal) ..
I found a generic brand of Garlic Lime Salsa in my pantry and decided to use the chicken thighs (I was planning to fry them) in my crock pot ..
4 HUGE thighs and one 16 oz jar of salsa and 1/4 cup water (should have left out the water ) cooked on low from 10am until 9pm when I got home from work ..
Wrapped a large baking potato in wet paper towel and then in plastic wrap and in the microwave until tender and dinner is served !
OH MY GOODNESS! 
it was so good and hit the spot ..
AND I have lunch for work today as well as 2 more meals in vacuum bags in my freezer for another time !


----------



## hmsteader71

Probably polish sausage in the crockpot with a bar-b-cue sauce over it, fried potatoes & onions.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is fried pork chops with skillet gravy, pinto beans, fried apples and cornbread. Dessert is cold deviled eggs.


----------



## mountainlaurel

Tonight it's Kielbasa, which the butcher shop gave to my dh to try, it's their new thing, when he came in with his steer to be butchered. So I am having teriyake rice with it and brocolli and I am canning applesauce today so I made a apple tart with some of the honey crisp apples.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Kinda warmed up outside today, so glad no cooking has to be done. We're having leftovers from the fridge to heat and eat.


----------



## aftermidnite

My Mom took me to Bob Evans for brunch and since the meal was so large I will be having leftovers for dinner as I am canning chili sauce this afternoon and peaches tomorrow as well as usual chores that need to be done on my days off ...


----------



## Irish Pixie

Four dozen little neck clams, gazpacho salad, grilled romaine hearts, corn on the cob and new potatoes. All but the clams and romaine hearts are from the garden.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Italian Sausage Sandwich casserole


----------



## julieq

Scalloped potatoes with ham and lots of cheese for both lunch and dinner today. Made a huge baking dish of it. Haven't cooked it it eons!


----------



## wanda1950

salmon patties, pinto beans, stewed potatoes.


----------



## NickieL

wasn't too hungry today, icky feeling...just a few crackers really. No appatite today. Did sip on some pop though.


----------



## blynn

We had salads from the garden, quiche with a tiny bit of bacon and swiss cheese, and french bread.


----------



## NickieL

blynn said:


> We had salads from the garden, quiche with a tiny bit of bacon and swiss cheese, and french bread.


That sounds really good...I'm off work tomorrow maybe I will make one of those, though I make mine crustless and will put greens from the garden in it. Hopefully I will have an appatite tomorrow!


----------



## soulsurvivor

We're having individual homemade pizzas tonight on the grill. Topping choices are grilled chicken pieces, chopped red/green/yellow peppers, onions, bacon pieces, pepperoni, mozerella, feta, spinach, red/yellow tomatoes, sweet corn kernals, black olives, and sliced mushrooms. Sauces are bbq or tomato. 

Dessert is homemade apple pie.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is beef short ribs cooked in kraut, mashed potatoes and a skillet of fried apples.


----------



## MoonShine

I made "hobo packets" or whatever you want to call them. Where you put meat and vegetables in a foil packet and bake them. I must have gotten the recipe from HT at some point but just started making them recently. So good, I wish I had started making them years ago.


----------



## Pearl B

Its the 1st cool day we have had in literally months. So tonight its beef stew, with a salad.


----------



## IMContrary

Sloppy Joes, chips and fruit. Delicious!


----------



## Our Little Farm

Cheese on toast! 

No one was very hungry. We had bbq chicken, biscuits and salad for lunch.


----------



## cmd1965

We used up the leftovers in the fridge; some burgers, some potatoes, rolls and ice cream


----------



## wanda1950

pork chops, broccoli, corn


----------



## kasilofhome

Stuck in the house due to HIGH winds so... The goats they are a producing I made cheeses ricotta, and moz. Well, I also made pasta --I rolled it out with the rolling pin I MADE from a dowl. Eggs from our bird were in our pasta. the sause can from a can. 

I rolled out the pasta into sheets ans layered with the cheese (mixed and egg into the ricotta) It was the best way to use up time when it was too windy to do outdoor work.

Today I feel that my skills have improved.


----------



## Fair Light

Tonight will be a repeat of last night.....but I love it....homemade vegetable soup, homemade bread with fresh butter from a friend....and homemade vanilla iceream with homemade sugar cookies on top....Everything homemade is always my most satisfying meal....it just pleases my very soul..


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is homemade chicken vegetable soup, baked cornbread with honey butter and baked apple/pear with a butter crumble topping.


----------



## hmsteader71

Not complaining but since it is cooler here we are going to have fried ham, mashed potatoes & gravy & dinner rolls with an apple crisp for dessert. I am loving this weather!


----------



## wanda1950

Beef Stew--got leftover pot roast to use in it. We're having rain and cool weather (Thank God) so it should hit the spot.


----------



## gardenmom

Rabbit Pot Pie and Chocolate Brownies with Peanut Butter Chips


----------



## Cindy in NY

It was cool here as well so I used some old, frozen church chicken and made chicken pot pies.


----------



## TSYORK

Meatloaf
Grilled Teriyaki Chicken
Mac and Cheese
White Beans 
Coleslaw
Carrot Cake


----------



## soulsurvivor

cool and rain today and having baked stuffed peppers with a skillet of fried potatoes and onions. Dessert is a salad of mandarin oranges and pineapple chunks mixed with coconut, sour cream and whipped topping.


----------



## soulsurvivor

and DH and I used sour cream in the baked potatoes we stuffed and wrapped and put into the freezer. We've been trying to find a way to quickly use the potatoes because they're rotting too quickly. And potatoes are expensive in the grocery, not easily found in the farmers' markets either.

So last night was a stuffed baked potato with shredded cheddar cheese broiled on top. Very tasty and good with the salad. I hope the ones we froze will still taste good a few months from now.


----------



## aftermidnite

tonight will be some kind of pork dish and I am leaning towards rice and pork in coconut milk with dried apricots rasins and pineapple ..Am making peachjam so will be a one pot meal that I can have for lunch tomorrow at work and also send to Mom and Lil Sis if it turns out well ..Have been eating a lot more rice and less potatoes since I seem to tolerate rice better so am revamping many meals to use rice instead ...


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Mushroom and beef calzones


----------



## soulsurvivor

Today is DH's Saturday to work and I'm the weekend cook for a change. Nothing fell out of the freezer when I opened it earlier so I'm still undecided. I"m craving BLTs but that's not exactly a culinary feat. 

The more I think about it the better breakfast for supper sounds, so we're having bacon, scrambled eggs, maybe as an omelet, white gravy, biscuits, and sliced garden tomatoes on the side.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Ohio dreamer said:


> Mushroom and beef calzones


Oh yum! My bowl of branflakes doesn't even come close. LOL


----------



## Our Little Farm

Cindy in NY said:


> It was cool here as well so I used some old, frozen church chicken and made chicken pot pies.


Now I am feeling hungry!


----------



## Pearl B

Its a little cooler today. This is the 2nd day the temps have been out of the triple digits.....
Im hungry too. Barb-q wings & thigh, collards, mashed potatoes, corn.
maybe bake some brownies.


----------



## IMContrary

Chicken tortellini soup and some frozen spanikopita. For dessert some Ben and Jerry's ice cream, I think the flavor I bought was strawberry cheesecake.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Well you all made me hungry. 
So I had two Tuscan herb wheat thin flatbread crackers spread with red pepper humus.
Hit the spot. 

Might have some frozen yogurt later.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Cranberry Chicken Salad Sandwiches:

chicken salad made of shredded chicken, dried cranberries, celery and walnuts (and mayo) served on raisin bread spread with cranberry sauce. Yum!


----------



## soulsurvivor

We're having a late morning brunch today. I made 2 breakfast casseroles yesterday, one for the freezer and one to have today. Also have a bowl of fruit I have to finish cutting up and bake the cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Our Little Farm

German sausage in mushroom gravy served with fresh new potatoes from the garden.


----------



## Murray in ME

Our Little Farm said:


> German sausage in mushroom gravy served with fresh new potatoes from the garden.


That sounds delicious. Can I come to dinner?


----------



## mountainlaurel

beef cubes from our grass-fed beef, slow cooked in mushroom soup mixed with red wine, baked potato chunks or sweet potato chunks, corn, honey whole wheat rolls, sweet tea and for dessert, instead of making apple cake, I used fresh pears, it turned out delicious along with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Murray in ME said:


> That sounds delicious. Can I come to dinner?


Well I'd have said sure, but you are too late. It's all gone!


----------



## blynn

We had pot roast seasoned with thyme, garlic, salt and pepper. Also rosemary roasted red potatoes, carrots and green beans mixed together, and homemade scotch baps. Inlaws brought a bakery cake for dessert that was not bad.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Leftover BBQ beef that I did in the crock pot the other day with coleslaw with cabbage from the garden and fries for the non-coleslaw-eating DH!


----------



## stamphappy

Throwing leftover grilled chicken & leftover breakfast bacon on top of a salad; boiling some eggs for it; tossing on some gorgonzola cheese and calling it a cobb salad. 

I just love summer salads! I could eat them every day in some form or another.


----------



## Murray in ME

Our Little Farm said:


> Well I'd have said sure, but you are too late. It's all gone!


Just my luck.


----------



## followinghim

Beef stew, mashed potatoes and green beans.

Baked bananas and ice cream.


----------



## plath

Tonight is eggplant parmesan and swiss chard salad with homemade ranch.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Supper tonight is baked chicken, mashed potatoes, chopped tomato/onion with mozerella broiled on top, and yeast rolls.


----------



## blynn

Tonight is pasta, going to make a quick fresh sauce with tomato, garlic and fresh basil, and a salad from the lettuce table.


----------



## wanda1950

Chicken & dumplings & some kind of green veggie.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Having lasagna, salad and bread sticks.


----------



## Tiempo

Curried shrimp fried rice with peas again, it's one of our favorites


----------



## plath

We had soft tacos with yellow squash and peppers from the garden. I was also planning to make baked jalapeno poppers but the oven is BROKEN. I'm kind of freaking out about it


----------



## wanda1950

Boneless pork chop, glazed carrots, baked potato.


----------



## Susan

tonight was leftover night ....which was fine, cleaned out the fridge and nothing was wasted, trying really hard to not have many leftovers so to not be wasteful!

i have a london broil marinating and will grill it along with grilled butternut squash and grilled corn on cob tomorrow and i may even make a fresh apple cake if i can find my fave recipe...
i got the london broil on markdown yesterday, i never buy it at all but saw it and thought hmmm once wouldnt hurt! its big enough it will make the two of us probably two meals if not three so it was a bargain!


----------



## fordson major

now that the days are a bit cooler, going to send a chicken to the crock pot and have chicken and dumplings for Sunday night dinner and a nice broiled steak and fresh potatoes for Saturdays repast!


----------



## wanda1950

beef stew


----------



## Cindy in NY

I made a big pot of chili in the crock pot today. Had it with cheese bread, salad and chocolate cherry cake.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Not motivated to cook tonight: leftover brown rice with black bean soup poured over. Canned pineapple for dessert.


----------



## blynn

Oh we are so bad tonight, we had nachos made with leftover taco meat, cheddar cheese, red bell pepper and pickled jalapenos. Friday night super lazy junk food supper. Just heat up the meat, toss everything over the chips, and broil for somewhere around 3 minutes.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It was leftovers last night with enough lasagna for DH and I had a bowl of pinto bean soup with cornbread. 

Tonight is homemade pizza with pepperoni and bacon with cheddar and mozerella cheese. Also making just cheese sticks to dip in garlic butter.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Baked ziti with greens from the garden. Salad. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## wanda1950

Chili--made the canner full to freeze.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Last night was baked meatloaf, homemade mac&cheese and a salad.

Tonight is leftovers warmed up. Also having a skillet of fried apples.


----------



## aftermidnite

pre packaged bacon cheeseburger with braised baby green beans in garlic and onions balsmic vinegar and sesame oil along with grilled stuffed portabella mushrooms and a rague of squash and oinions in garlic oil and dill seasoned with greek seasonings..will also have cottage cheese with watermellon on my break ...


----------



## nduetime

My Dh has been craving Stuffed Green Peppers. So....we are having stuffed green peppers from the last of the garden, they are stuffed with our ground beef, and our salsa mixed with a little rice. Bread and butter and nice cold milk to go with.


mmmmm...just read about soulsurvivors skillet fried apples. That just might have to be our dessert!


----------



## aftermidnite

Stuffed Pepper Stew ..
Usually is Stuffed Pepper Soup but it is too thick this time to be called a soup..LOL 
I browned the meat and then added my home canned tomatoes and green peppers from the freezer along with a whole onion and seasonings into my crock pot last night before bed and cooked on low and added the rice this morning and will take enough to feed the manager on duty at work this evening as well as take some to my Mom who is recovering from hand surgery ..and will freeze enough for another meal at a later time ..
Am thinking of making some corn sticks to have along with it ..


----------



## soulsurvivor

There's chicken thawing and will have skillet fried chicken, mashed potatoes, white gravy, and peas.


----------



## plath

tonight is homemade stovetop mac and cheese and peas. Dh is out of town and my oven is still broken.


----------



## mamita

I'm making meatloaf with the last of our garden green pepper. haluski and corn-on-the-cob, also applesauce. I'll probably only eat the haluski, as I am having a craving for it. when I have a craving........look-out! lol


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight is going to be homemade meatloaf, mashed potatoes & noodles with cinnamon flop for dessert.


----------



## wanda1950

salmon patties, purple hull peas, some kind of potatoes or corn. Would love to have some biscuits but we're trying to cut back on carbs.


----------



## Pearl B

Meatloaf sounds good. Tonight though its just a pork roast and taters, and a veggie.


----------



## Susan

Lazy dont wanna really cook night here , grilled OM Angus Beef hot dogs ,that was free with a Q from facebook, cold pork n beans, was cheap but not completely free,lol, and mac and cheese,also got the mac and cheese almost free, Bob Evans brand,I had a buy one get one free Q , was able to stack with a dollar off Q so made for cheap sides all i have to do is heat in the microwave..


I am now wanting some fried apples too....yummm!!


----------



## mountainlaurel

Dh had a fit last night and brought home salmon, so it's grilled salmon with layered salad and corn fritters. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Beef stroganoff over ww noodles, brocolli, carrots cooked in a little molasses and curried lentils and spinach.


----------



## aftermidnite

The Stuffed Pepper Stew was outa this world good ! Manager ate the whole quart wide mouthed jar full for his dinner and didn't even offer to share with the other manager at all!!! So now I will be taking a pint jar in to her today as well as my written recipe so she van make it for her family ..she had never heard of it before..Today will be Chicken Fried Rice with half of a roasted chicken I got on mark down last week at Kroger's and vacuum sealed in the freezer along with bits and bobs of veggies I have put in freezer just for Fried Rice ..will use brown rice today and the last of some bottled marinades and dressings as well ...


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is a pan fried thin beef steak with mushrooms and onions, twice baked potatoes, and a salad. Dessert is lemon pound cake with raspberry topping.


----------



## Susan

Supper tonight will be what was to be last nights supper since we had to make an unexpected rushed trip to step daughters house late yesterday afternoon, we ended up having pizza while in town with her and her roommate.


----------



## hmsteader71

I think we are going to have tacos tonight with homemade tortilla shells.


----------



## TSYORK

Meeting a close friend tonight for dinner. He has a buy one get one free coupon from Ruby Tuesdays, so that's where we are headed!


----------



## wistful dreams

Homemade chicken pot pie. Homemade dark chocolate brownies for dessert.


----------



## NickieL

not feeling so good appatite wise today, so I just went with some veggie broth. If I try to eat solids when I feel this way I tottaly am misserable for days.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Bratwurst sausage, baked beans and potatoes.


----------



## WhiteWillow

Salmon topped with portobello mushroom, sauteed brussel sprouts and a bowl of egg drop soup.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Sorry to hear of your ill tummy NickiL. I hope you're feeling better. 

I had another mild gout attack so I've been on a water and raw veggie diet for the past few days. It's now ok, but I'm still jumpy it might come back so tonight was mashed potatoes and steamed broccoli. . . oh, and water. 

DH is having grilled steak with his mashed potatoes and steamed broccoli.


----------



## wistful dreams

Lentil and brown rice tacos.


----------



## Mickey

soulsurvivor, can't you take medicine for the gout? I take Allopurinol and haven't had an attack in a couple of years now.
Sorry for the :hijacked:


----------



## NickieL

I had a half of a 6" veggie sub from subway today on 9 grain wheat bread. It was very good.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Mickey said:


> soulsurvivor, can't you take medicine for the gout? I take Allopurinol and haven't had an attack in a couple of years now.
> Sorry for the :hijacked:


Hi and nope, can't take it. I tried it and broke out in a skin rash all over my legs. It was ugly. I have something now I can get filled in case of an emergency but can only take it for 10 days or until the number 2 starts. That one is still on file at the pharmacy and I hope I don't get that desperate. 

Well, this is a fine little read that could quickly cure the worst case of overeating, isn't it?

Sorry folks.


----------



## Mickey

Yes I do have a little bit of the rash, but it's not painful or itchy so I'm willing to live with it in order to be able to eat like a normal human being and not be in agony 
Oh, and so as to not ruin the spirit of the thread, I had a ham and cheese sandwich and an apple for supper ;-)


----------



## acde

for gout research baking soda. sorry to get off thread, supper was home made spaghetti
with fresh basil sauce


----------



## MO_cows

Well I had big plans for chicken quesadillas with some leftover roast chicken and mexican rice on the side, but it's been long hard week at work and I was tired. So I made tomato soup and grilled cheese + ham spread sandwiches. The ham spread was homemade, does that count?? Anyone for dessert? There is ice cream in the freezer, help yourself.


----------



## wanda1950

Chili dogs!


----------



## NickieL

Nothing.


----------



## brody

nothing? that isn't good for you 

lamb chop, corn, blue potatoes, ground cherries... mostly from here (not the lamb) - YUM


----------



## NickieL

When your pancreatis acts up, eating is bad for you. When I was in the hospital the last time, spent 2 weeks no food and drink. Its how it's treated, really along with meds. But, when it's acting up, even thinking about food is painful. I'm fine with going without a couple days then see if I can eat again.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Salmon cakes, grits and gravy, sliced peaches.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's the Ham Days outdoor festival this weekend in town and I swear I can smell that country ham all the way out here. DH played in a charity golf tournament today and ate at a turtle cooking afterwards so he didn't want any supper. I made a pot of vegetable soup today and that was really good but it wasn't country ham.


----------



## wanda1950

Saulsbury steak & gravy, creamed potatoes & green beans.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It was an early to eat, early to bed supper on Sunday. DH ate a grilled steak along with a salad and garlic bread. I ate more veggie soup and made a skillet of cornbread. I was hungry and it tasted really good.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is beef roast in the crockpot. Later I'll make a brown gravy with the cooking juices to serve over mashed potatoes. Also having peas and carrots but I'm cooking these separate from the roast. I don't want everything tasting like meat.


----------



## Nicole Irene

leftover steak reinvented into fajitas with garden salsa and guac from the avocados I got on sale


----------



## plath

I've been cooking all day now that my oven is fixed!  Swiss chard spanakopita, pull apart rolls, greek quinoa salad and maple apple crisp.


----------



## wanda1950

meatloaf, green beans, baked potato


----------



## julieq

Frozen pizza if DH will put it in the oven to bake.

Spent the day packing a 20 foot enclosed trailer for our upcoming move. I may be too tired to eat


----------



## Ol Tex

Vi tol' me she had a hankerin' for some ribs, so I primed my little smoker and got down to business. Of all the smokers, grills, and pits,..homebuilt, bought, highdollar or freebies that I've owned over the last 50 years, this is my favorite. It's a little Brinkman electric water smoker...about $70 or so and you can smoke, grill, or roast on it. It'll hold up to 50 lbs. of meat using both levels. Does everything I ask of it as far as Barbecue or any other outdoor cookin'.
I usually put a homemade rub of my own concoction on the ribs and let 'em sit in the fridge overnight or longer. Then put 'em on the smoker, meat side down, with a handful of wood chips in the bottom.








I turn the ribs meat side up after an hour and cook for a couple more hours. The little smoker holds the temp at about 225 degrees.








Then it's time to toss another handful of wood chips (I used mesquite this time) for a final smoke, baste the ribs with a little butter and sauce mixture, and let the smoker finish it's job. The time will vary according to size and thickness of the ribs








I let this slab of ribs go for another two hours 'cause they were thick and I had the lid off the smoker more than usual to take pictures. Usually I only open it once to turn them. I add the chips through the little door on the side. Baste 'em one more time and take 'em to the table!








Gotta clean up now. Got BBQ sauce all over the keyboard.
John


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight is cooked cabbage potatoes & carrots, leftover creamed corn, homemade bread & apple crisp.


----------



## Murray in ME

Those are some good looking ribs Ol Tex.


----------



## soulsurvivor

:sob: well it wasn't bbq smoked ribs....maybe the drool will help clean my screen...

We did heat and eat leftovers. I had mashed potatoes topped with buttered squash and onion with a piece of cornbread. DH had a grilled steak with mashed potatoes, salad, and garlic bread.


----------



## wanda1950

leftover saulsbury steak, summer squash & onion, mashed potatoes (tried some of the sour cream & onion seasoning mix I got at the Mennonite store in potatoes & they were pretty good)


----------



## soulsurvivor

It was leftovers reheat again tonight. I had mashed potatoes with a topping of squash and onions and ate 2 pieces of cornbread with it. DH grilled again and ate a small pork chop with a bowl of pinto beans. He was still hungry later and ate 2 hotdogs with homemade coleslaw.


----------



## aftermidnite

Last night was chili made with my home canned chili sauce from the BBB..(just couldn't wait to use the first jar ) and it is Oh So Good ! Will have enough for lunch today and a couple of meals for work as well as some for freezer meals ..
Tonight's dinner will be Chicken Breasts cooked in Peach Pineapple Chipotle Salsa cooked in the crock pot along with baked potato with mexican velveeta and sour cream 
There will be enough left over for 2 more meals so my lunches for the week at work are complete(my week starts on Saturday and I usually do all my meals ahead on my 2 days off each week and then need only to add a fruit or cottage cheese to round it out ) 
Total cost for tonight's meal is under $5 chicken on sale for $2.49(3 in package on markdown ) Salsa was $1.69 and the velveeta was free sample size... potatoes were free as well with coupon


----------



## soulsurvivor

aftermidnite said:


> Last night was chili made with my home canned chili sauce from the BBB..(just couldn't wait to use the first jar ) and it is Oh So Good ! Will have enough for lunch today and a couple of meals for work as well as some for freezer meals ..
> Tonight's dinner will be Chicken Breasts cooked in Peach Pineapple Chipotle Salsa cooked in the crock pot along with baked potato with mexican velveeta and sour cream
> There will be enough left over for 2 more meals so my lunches for the week at work are complete(my week starts on Saturday and I usually do all my meals ahead on my 2 days off each week and then need only to add a fruit or cottage cheese to round it out )
> Total cost for tonight's meal is under $5 chicken on sale for $2.49(3 in package on markdown ) Salsa was $1.69 and the velveeta was free sample size... potatoes were free as well with coupon


Everything sounds so good and I really like that you posted the total costs for your meal. 

As the weather cools down here DH will be cooking more meals inside than out on the grill. He's getting his bulk hamburger order at the butcher in the morning so it will be a weekend full of cooking recipes for the freezer. 

Supper tonight is homemade chicken noodle soup and toast with melted pepper jack cheese. I have no clue what the cost per serving would be, but it tastes good.


----------



## wanda1950

Baked ham, potatoes with cheese, okra,tomato,corn mixture.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm certain tonight is going to be something made with ground beef, most likely chili. DH will be cooking all weekend using the ground beef he's picking up this morning. It's cool here so the chili will fit right into the menu. I've got a craving for pizza, but maybe another day for that.


----------



## wanda1950

spaghetti, cheese biscuits


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Mushroom burgers and something with spinach - maybe a salad with bacon dressing.


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight will be sausage skillet meal, biscuits, brownies for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I used a bunch of fresh frozen veggies and leftover roast to make soup and baked a skillet of cornbread to go with it. DH grilled a hamburger to go with his soup.


----------



## wanda1950

pinto bean soup, cornbread


----------



## toni48

Pork chops, salad and baked potatoes....


----------



## plath

last night was salisbury steak, baked potatoes and the last of the summer squash roasted

tonight is potato soup in the crockpot already and maybe homemade bread


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight is going to be blueberry pancakes and hasbrowns.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity

Chicken noodle soup and chicken salad sandwiches.


----------



## ai731

Black bean & sweet potato soup, with cornbread if I have enough cornmeal left to make some


----------



## wanda1950

salmon patties, green beans, baked potato, stewed dried apples


----------



## Ohio dreamer

left overs made into calzone. Last nights burgers and spinach were a HUGE hit......hope they like it as calzones, lol.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is cream of squash soup with grilled cheese sandwiches. DH is grilling a couple of hot dogs to go with his meal.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

Bopeeps cooking hot wings,corn, mashed potatoes and garlic bread..yum,yum.:thumb:


----------



## soulsurvivor

Having grilled hamburgers and grill pak with squash, onion and potatoes.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Last night was corn waffles topped with fresh (still warm) applesauce and sprinkled with chopped walnuts.


----------



## wanda1950

Cowboy beans, cole slaw, cornbread


----------



## ai731

Last night DH had leftover black bean & sweet-potato soup, and I had rice with corn & beans. Tonight's supper is tofu & chick-pea (garbazo bean) curry with potatoes & rice. Yeah, we're going through some hard times here. There will be meat - one of our own chickens - for (Canadian) Thanksgiving dinner on Monday


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight is spaghetti, garlic bread & salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I've got bass fillets soaking in the fridge and tonight is deep fried fish and squash and maybe a few hush puppies. Already have a bowl of fresh coleslaw in the fridge.


----------



## wanda1950

Baked ham, green beans, creamed corn, biscuits


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is going to be Kroger deli baked chicken. I'm making mashed potatoes and gravy to go with it.


----------



## NickieL

I have no idea. probebly soup again. *ACHOO*


----------



## Our Little Farm

Please do not share your ACHOO's Nickie! LOL Hope u r feeling better soon.
I always think a good oxtail soup is better than a chicken noodle. 

We had cauliflower cheese, baby new potatoes and grilled chicken breasts. 

Sometimes I just get a craving for cauliflower cheese and it does not go away till I make some.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Murray in ME said:


> Those are some good looking ribs Ol Tex.


I agree! My mouth is watering an it's not even 9am! LOL


----------



## Packedready

Last night was chicken fajitas, with red and green peppers from the garden, tomatillo hot sauce, cheese, sour cream and fresh tortillas it was delicious.


----------



## ai731

Ribs with home-made BBQ sauce in the slow cooker with boiled new potatoes and creamed parsnip&turnip.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Left over cauli-cheese and taters. Yum!


----------



## wanda1950

Chili


----------



## prairiegirl

Beef and Vegetable Pot Pie, homemade bread and butter and pumpkin pie


----------



## NickieL

speghetties!

I bought some lean ground beef from a neighbor farm (I've met the cows) its humanely raised and local and was raised outside lol Expensive but worth it. With homegrown organicly grown toamto sauce , and some (not homemade  ) whole grain speghetti noodles and some homemade garlic bread, garlic was home grown too!


----------



## unregistered41671

Bacon, eggs and toast.


----------



## ai731

Possum Belly said:


> Bacon, eggs and toast.


Eggs, toast, and beans


----------



## wanda1950

Boneless pork chops, sweet potato casserole, green beans


----------



## soulsurvivor

Pork chop on bun, baked beans, homemade coleslaw. Dessert was a fried apple pie.


----------



## wanda1950

leftover sweet potato casserole & whatever else I can come up with. Might cook some lima beans


----------



## Our Little Farm

Cheesy potato, green beans and ribs. (I got the ribs on clearance for $2)


----------



## Our Little Farm

prairiegirl said:


> Beef and Vegetable Pot Pie, homemade bread and butter and pumpkin pie


Oh yum!


----------



## Mickey

Yankee pot roast here. I've got a big chunk of beef stewing that I'll add some cabbage wedges to when the roast is almost done. And there's carrots, turnip, potatoes and onions all drizzled with lite olive oil and s&p roasting in the oven. 
I also baked 2 banana breads this afternoon.


----------



## wanda1950

grilled cheese & soup


----------



## blynn

Crock pot chili, and it was really good! Hubby thought it was the best batch yet!


----------



## Raeven

"Sloppy joe" beef mixture I made from my home-raised beef and served on toasted homemade French bread. Sliced tomatoes with basil and corn on the cob all fresh from the garden on the side. 

Also enjoyed a glass of pinot noir I made 4 years ago with a neighboring winery's grapes (I had permission to pick).


----------



## Guest

Homemade Salibury steak w/ homemade onion/mushroom gravy,mashed potatoes,corn and homemade peach cobbler w/homemade whipped cream..


----------



## soulsurvivor

I love to eat homemade food but sometimes I want others' homemade stuff. Tonight is feeling like a good pizza night. :happy:


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight we are having homemade dressing, sweet potatoes, deviled eggs, fried or baked ham and some dessert.


----------



## mamita

just finished making a huge batch of cheddar/potato pierogies, so will keep a few out of the freezer for today's dinner. making meatloaf and probably peas. I will probably just have a couple pierogies (they're pretty good size) with tons of sauteed onion and a dollop of sour cream. maybe some roasted cabbage for me, too. yum!


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Beef vegetable soup using last nights left overs and bread. Snickerdoodle cookies and warm apple cider will be for snack.


----------



## wanda1950

meat loaf, lima beans, cabbage & carrots. Still have the left over sweet potato casserole so we need to eat it.


----------



## Mickey

Leftover yankee pot roast turned into hash and fresh oatmeal bread.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Still lazy here and eating leftover pizza with a fresh salad. Dessert is lemon pound cake with raspberries.


----------



## NickieL

They had free food at work today---brats, german potato salad, giant pretzels, and candy apples.......Yeah...I ate really healthy tonight, NOT!


----------



## wanda1950

All leftovers eaten!!


----------



## aftermidnite

After work tonight I am going to try a new recipe ..Spicy Pumpkin Soup ..
For lunch at work today it will be sub sandwiches made with deli meats and cheeses on hawaiian mini sub buns (I cut each half of the bun in half again and end up with 2 subs from one bun since that much bread is too much for me to eat and save money to boot..LOL) will also have cottage cheese and mango and feed the manager on duty as well ...


----------



## chickenmommy

Tonight the lobsters die! They will be sitting along side some rissoto milanese and a vegetable yet to be determined. Probably a salad. Dessert doesn't usually happen on a regular basis, so probably none tonight. Maybe a bowl of moose tracks ice cream later tonight when the chocolate cravings kick in.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Hubby is doing shrimp with a marinara dip. I'm going to fix a pan of potato skins and a fridge fruit salad using mandarin oranges, pineapple, and sour cream.


----------



## NickieL

Local grown (withen a mile) baked russet potatoes, homemade honey oat bread, braised homegrown kale with a little bit of ham and some beans.


----------



## wanda1950

Pizza


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Turkey, mash potatoes, gravy, sauteed green beans and squash, salad, chocolate cake.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Scrapple and jalapeno corn pudding.


----------



## mabeane

Tonight chicken baked in the wood cook stove, potatoes and gravy, and corn that I'd frozen. Its cold and windy here. I am getting the hang of wood cook stove cooking and am into week two. So far so good.


----------



## HeelSpur

Left-over basketti.


----------



## Mickey

Mac'n'cheese, meatloaf, gr.beans, pickled beets and apple betty for dessert.


----------



## NickieL

garlic (lots of garlic lol) lemon roasted chicken, potatoes, corn, homemade bread and butter


----------



## soulsurvivor

Too windy to grill outdoors so DH is frying hamburgers tonight. I made a broccoli/cauliflower casserole. Will maybe fix some mashed potatoes too.


----------



## clong

pork chops with home fries (potatoes, onions, and bell peppers cooked on a grill)


----------



## aftermidnite

T Bone bought on markdown a couple of weeks ago at Kroger's for $3.50 (will make 2 meals for me ) Garlic Smashed taters (bought 10 lbs for $1.98 at Marsh )Chinese noodle salad made with rice noodles and bits and bobs from my garden and a vinaigrette using rice wine vinegar and EVVO and Greek seasonings and a bit more mint flakes (will have this for a few meals as well ) 
Total cost for dinner tonight under $5.00


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Turkey Minestrone soup, Jalepeno cornbread, cole slaw. Apples and cashew butter for dessert!


----------



## wanda1950

Leftover pizza. Had birthday cake & ice cream at MIL's for my Brother & Sister in laws.


----------



## Raeven

<groan> I made about 4 dinners tonight, thanks to a brief freezer failure!! Had guests over for dinner, too, so....

For my guests I made roasted chicken and potatoes with garlic, homemade bread, carrots with dill and orange, steamed green beans, a pear salad with toasted pecans, blue cheese and a homemade balsamic vinaigrette with a berry cobbler for dessert.

To save what couldn't be fit into the second freezer from the first freezer that required emergency defrosting, I made oxtail stew, a beef soup base for refreezing and brined a beef brisket for later in the week.

I'm tired tonight!!!


----------



## wanda1950

Think I'll make a beef pot pie with some stew I've got in the freezer.


----------



## soulsurvivor

beef pot roast with gravy, carrots, onion, and mashed potatoes, baked cornbread, and the last of the coleslaw. Maybe will bake an apple pie later.


----------



## soulsurvivor

soulsurvivor said:


> beef pot roast with gravy, carrots, onion, and mashed potatoes, baked cornbread, and the last of the coleslaw. Maybe will bake an apple pie later.


Ditto again on the 19th.
20th isn't looking any better.
The coleslaw did get finished off though.


----------



## Mickey

LOL Soulsurvivor. Those big pot roast dinners do go on don't they 
You can change the flavor a bit by chopping up some of the beef, boiled potatoes, the veggies and adding some chopped up beets to make red flannel hash. Delicious

We're having hot roast beef sandwiches w/corn and a side salad.


----------



## julieq

BBQ'd pork chops, fresh from the butcher. Applesauce. Baked potatoes with sour cream and fresh chives out of the garden. Apple pie cooling for dinner, with whipped cream standing by!


----------



## wanda1950

chicken pot pie


----------



## soulsurvivor

Mickey said:


> LOL Soulsurvivor. Those big pot roast dinners do go on don't they
> You can change the flavor a bit by chopping up some of the beef, boiled potatoes, the veggies and adding some chopped up beets to make red flannel hash. Delicious
> 
> We're having hot roast beef sandwiches w/corn and a side salad.


Thanks for the suggestion and encouragement. I need all I can get when it comes to food. We did finish off the cornbread tonight.


----------



## NickieL

Tonight it will be homemade white bread, Cream of Greens soup with wild foraged mushrooms, homemade and homegrown (except for the cream), and homegrown and homemade applesauce for desert.


----------



## mamita

yesterday I made biscuits. this time I turned them so that both top & bottom got a bit crisp, yet so soft inside. sliced...topped with the yummy sausage gravy. apples carved out the center..filled with brown sugar/cinnimon/butter..baked. corn for the man, cause he seems to not be able to live without it..LOL niiiiice. 

today. easy peasey day. big, whopping good veggie hoagies. provolone, American, a bit of shredded parm cheeses topped with hot pepper slices, tomato, lettuce, onion slices., and cucumber..grilled til all is bubbly and bun is a bit crisp. saweet! (no..he gets no corn today!...lol!!!!!!)


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight is not roast. :clap:

I really should be more thankful that I even have food to eat. DH is grilling a burger for himself. No meat for me. Also having a big salad with greens, cherry tomatoes, sliced onion, garlic croutons, grated cheese and buttermilk dressing. Going out later for coffee and apple pie at the neighbor's house.


----------



## blynn

Crock pot chili tonight! Finally got the seasonings adjusted just right and DH wants chili all the time now!


----------



## aftermidnite

Looking here for inspiration ..think it will be beef stir fry with whatever veggies I have on hand and Basmati rice since I have that left to do and seal and freeze ..easy peasey and will have leftovers for lunch at work tomorrow ..also need to cook for the next few days lunches and dinner at work .....


----------



## Horsefly

Today is one of those days. We are having breakfast for supper.  Pork sausage & pancakes with home made maple syrup. Yum!


----------



## NickieL

cream of kale soup (I used goats milk and free range chicken stock) but the thyme, garlic, kale and potatoes from my garden.
Homemade white bread with butter and homemade applebutter made with homegrown apples.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Your soup looks yummy NickiL. It must be soup on the brain day because I'm making cream of cauliflower to get the veggie out of the freezer and make room for a meat purchase next week.


----------



## wanda1950

I'm going to make a big breakfast for supper. We've been dieting on low carbs so we're going to break out the biscuits & gravy for a treat. I've got some blackberry jam my MIL gave us (we can never get wild blackberries but my BIL got her some) that I've been thinking about for a while.


----------



## NickieL

soulsurvivor said:


> Your soup looks yummy NickiL. It must be soup on the brain day because I'm making cream of cauliflower to get the veggie out of the freezer and make room for a meat purchase next week.


It's alright. I'm not a fan of cream of whatever soups, or potato based soups. never have been. But, I have a worlds supply of kale in the garden and I eat from the garden as much as I can...since that's all that's left out there that's what I get, and just wanted to try something different with it. So I have a big pot of it that I'll eat off of until mid week or so, however long it takes to eat up. BTW, the recipe calls for 12 cups of chopped greens....that didn't even use up 1! plant....:run: DWARF plants my butt....there are NOTHING dwarf about dwarf curled blue kale...these things have been feed me all year long since spring, they've been feeding my friends too...and my chickens....usually i put a leaf or two in the blender with some yogert and fruit in the morning, eat it as braised greens, in soups, etc etc etc...


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Homemade chili and made from scratch cinnamon gommy rolls. YUM!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Chicken breasts cooked in wing sauce, roasted potatoes, sauteed green beans and yellow squash (with onions, garlic and thyme).


----------



## acabin42

I made a pot of chili............yummy!


----------



## blynn

We had meatloaf, baked potatoes and baked butternut squash.


----------



## Tiempo

Just ham sandwiches and soup tonight, planning an Indian feast for tomorrow


----------



## soulsurvivor

We got some fresh eggs yesterday so tonight is breakfast. Like wanda1950, we've been craving biscuits and gravy and eggs.


----------



## julieq

Steak sandwiches and german chocolate cake smothered in whipped cream. Leftovers from DH's birthday celebration last night.


----------



## blynn

We had English breakfast for supper. Fried egg, toast, baked beans, fried potatoes, bacon. Not what you'd call healthy, but not a frequent meal for our house.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm back on a strict diet for a few days so I'm having cooked cabbage, cornbread and a salad. DH is going to grill a steak and have a baked potato with his salad.


----------



## NickieL

tonight for work, packed cream of greens soup, homemade bread slice, green beans, an apple.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH is having his favorite beef roast again. He put it in the crockpot this morning and I added in potatoes and carrots early this morning. Also having baked cornbread and homemade coleslaw.


----------



## 3ravens

Pumpkin pancakes, crisp bacon, eggs over easy. Later, molten chocolate cake and vanilla ice cream for eldest DD's birthday. :happy:


----------



## julieq

Hamburger Helper with home canned hamburger off the pantry shelf. Yep, it's been a busy day!


----------



## Raeven

I've been so sick of beef, so tonight....

Homemade pizza with sausage, peppers, mushrooms and onions on a whole wheat crust with a nice glass of wine.


----------



## NickieL

I'm sick of Green Soup.

LOL

Just couldn't look at it again today so I made....and egg salad sadwhich!


----------



## julieq

Raeven said:


> I've been so sick of beef, so tonight....
> 
> Homemade pizza with sausage, peppers, mushrooms and onions on a whole wheat crust with a nice glass of wine.


Dunno how one could be sick of beef, but then we're an Irish family so beef and potatoes are a staple!

Boy, that pizza sounds good though. Although I'd trade the wine for a stiff Irish coffee if that's OK? :happy2:


----------



## soulsurvivor

I didn't eat the roast and veggies tonight/last night. I used leftover cornbread and made myself a cornbread salad. No beans so it was very yummy.


----------



## wanda1950

Meatloaf, lima beans, okra, carrots (new recipe no one liked--they were cooked with orange juice)


----------



## NickieL

left over bernice and kale soup, homemade whole wheat bread with homemade apple butter, and an apple.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I still don't have much of an appetite due to new med. DH grilled a steak and had a baked potato with a side salad and garlic bread. I baked gingerbread cookies earlier today and ate entirely too many so I skipped supper. I'll do better tomorrow.


----------



## NickieL

soul, maybe the ginger is settling your stomach. Perhaps try making some ginger tea, ginger ale or just chewing on some candied ginger might help you.


----------



## Raeven

NickieL, did Bernice meet her end, at last?  Proud of you!

Supper tonight here was leftover homemade paella, which I made last night for a dear friend's birthday... it's her favorite. I gave her chicken, chorizo, shrimp, lobster, clams and mussels in her paella, so leftovers for supper tonight was pretty nice.  And carrot cake for dessert... 

Luckily, I sent most of these leftovers home with my friend -- so they can only tempt me for tonight!


----------



## soulsurvivor

NickieL said:


> soul, maybe the ginger is settling your stomach. Perhaps try making some ginger tea, ginger ale or just chewing on some candied ginger might help you.


Thanks NickieL, and you're right, the ginger does seem to help. The ginger tea does sound good.


----------



## wanda1950

NickieL said:


> left over bernice and kale soup, homemade whole wheat bread with homemade apple butter, and an apple.



Uh Oh, I missed where Bernice became stew. I'm glad you won't have her attacking you anymore.


----------



## wanda1950

I think I'll thaw out the last of the chili tonight. Gotta make another batch soon to freeze.


----------



## soulsurvivor

wanda1950 said:


> I think I'll thaw out the last of the chili tonight. Gotta make another batch soon to freeze.


My husband does that too. Makes up big batches of chili to freeze. It really helps in speeding up the meal prep. 

Tonight is grilled chicken and a potato/onion grill pack. I think I'm going to add in some garlic cloves too. And if I keep my fingers out of the cookie jar we can have gingerbread cookies for dessert.


----------



## plath

baked egg rolls made with venison sausage and homemade sweet and sour sauce


----------



## blynn

Calzones made with french bread dough, they will be filled with leftover spaghetti sauce and cheese.


----------



## NickieL

sigh...leftover soup....again....:hammer:


----------



## mabeane

Boneless spare ribs in mustard honey sauce and black beans and rice.


----------



## hmsteader71

I am making fried ham, mashed potatoes and gravy, & glazed carrots.


----------



## Pearl B

Tonight its pork roast, brown rice, and either collards or green beans.

Chocolate pudding cake for desert


----------



## Raeven

Sauteed shrimp with garlic and linguine, steamed spinach, and a butter lettuce salad with the last fresh pear off the tree topped with bleu cheese and toasted pecans. There's leftover carrot cake for dessert, but I don't think I want that, too.


----------



## NickieL

Raeven said:


> Sauteed shrimp with garlic and linguine, steamed spinach, and a butter lettuce salad with the last fresh pear off the tree topped with bleu cheese and toasted pecans. There's leftover carrot cake for dessert, but I don't think I want that, too.


I want what you are having!!!!! mmmm butter lettuce, is there ANYTHING better?! I think not!


----------



## Raeven

NickieL said:


> mmmm butter lettuce, is there ANYTHING better?! I think not!


LOL, NO!!! Why don't more people grow this variety??? It's my favorite, along with Romaine -- which is completely different, but... necessary!!!


----------



## plath

acorn squash risotto, roasted beets and 30 minute rolls


----------



## julieq

Turkey, mashed taters and gravy, stuffing.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I had to get more frozen veggies out of the freezer to make room for meat. I made a cream of veggie soup using cauliflower, broccoli and carrots. Just finished a bowl and had a grilled swiss on rye bread. I'm craving salt but the salt sub has to be enough. 

DH is grilling steak to eat with a baked potato and salad.


----------



## NickieL

fried taters with sausage, Kale


----------



## Tirzah

Shepherd's Pie tonight. I may make some bread to go with. For dessert Gingersnaps, they're baking right now and smell wonderful!


----------



## wanda1950

chicken & rice


----------



## julieq

Home canned taco soup. It's starting to snow this morning, so hot soup sounds perfect for dinner!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Anytime the time is changed it throws off where the sun is supposed to be at suppertime. It's going to be dark and really dampers the fun of grilling the supper. So, DH made a chicken casserole and no grill tonight.


----------



## NickieL

julieq said:


> Home canned taco soup. It's starting to snow this morning, so hot soup sounds perfect for dinner!


That sounds really good. I think I may have tortilla soup because of you.:smack


----------



## ekjns

Tonight we are having steak my husband and I went to the butcher shop while I was out of town probably to avoid yet another casserole.


----------



## wanda1950

Fish fry!!!! Husband caught a mess of crappie!!


----------



## stamphappy

The sun is shining here today so it will be chef salad and crusty bread. I may whip up a batch of brownies for dessert for the boys.


----------



## Susan

theres leftover pinto beans, fried taters and cornbread and if SO doesnt want that he can eat leftover chili...leftovers gotta go!


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Homemade lasagna & garlic bread. Just finished my lasagna sauce & getting ready to boil the noodles & layer it all in the pan so can get it in the oven before evening chores.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Tonight is soup: I'm getting together with a bunch of friends this afternoon to socialize while cooking a big pot of vegetable soup.

Last night was bangers & mash and parkin (sausages & mashed potatoes with onion gravy and oatmeal gingerbread) for Guy Fawkes Day.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH has a steak in the fridge that has to be used so he's grilling it as soon as he comes home from work. I'm going to make myself a stir-fry of carrots, cauliflower, and broccoli. That should just about finish those veggies. And we're both going to eat a baked potato with low fat sour cream. That's going to be a wild mix of flavors for one meal.


----------



## wanda1950

Think I'll make a pizza.


----------



## mamita

yesterday I roasted a big, plump chicken. ohhh so tender and delish! sides of mashed taters, gravy, corn, stuffing, applesauce. we rolled away from the table.  today I'm making lasagna. decided to make a homemade marinara sauce that has taken most of my morning, but boy does it smell good in here! (but...sort of wished I just opened a jar of sauce..LOL!)


----------



## Oldskool

fried rice .... and something lol


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH is having grilled fish and a pack of grilled onions and mushrooms. I'm having a salad of greens, cherry tomatoes, and sliced onion with a buttermilk dressing and a piece of toasted in skillet sourdough bread with pepper jack cheese.


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight is going to be fish fillets, hush puppies, & green beans.


----------



## Vintagechick

Mixed fresh vegetable/leftover sirloin steak/basmati rice stir fry teriyaki, harvard beets and a few shortbread cookies.


----------



## aftermidnite

Made a pot of Venison and Noodles to take to work for myself and the newest Team Leader along with crescent biscuits ( a new thing in a can like crescent rolls I got with coupon and on markdown ended up total cost .49 a can I got SIX.LOL ) I will have this tomorrow for my lunch at work and also freeze a couple of servings for later and will take my Mom some but will have to let her think it is BEEF and Noodles until after she eats it and raves about it for a while ..she is never sure when I use Beef and when I use venison but she always raves about it ...


----------



## Oldskool

supper tonight turned into chicken barley soup tasted great till my husband got half way threw and found a WORM..... i guess my barley stash some how got infested ewwie....


----------



## wanda1950

Oldskool said:


> supper tonight turned into chicken barley soup tasted great till my husband got half way threw and found a WORM..... i guess my barley stash some how got infested ewwie....


I once fed my brother the twist tie off a bag of frozen tomatoes I had used in a pot of chili. The paper was gone off of it & he just got the piece of wire. Took us quite a while to figure out what it was and we still laugh about it. Just glad he didn't swallow it.

Supper tonight may be a pot of soup--it's rainy & chilly here.


----------



## hmsteader71

Tonight I am making two meals so that I don't have to cook tomorrow night.  They can choose from chicken & dumplings or lasagne rolls.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Pulled beef sandwiches and whatever they make to go with it....I won't be home, but the meat will be hot in the crock pot.


----------



## Tirzah

We are both down with the flu so:

~Mulligatawny Soup
~French Bread
~Frozen Dark Sweet Cherries

and cold meds and hot tea...


----------



## Tommyice

Pork chops
Applesauce
Green beans
some kind of potato--haven't decided yet


----------



## TRAILRIDER

Tirzah, homemade french bread sounds great!

Due to the fact that I have a very badly pulled shoulder, we are having left overs tonight. baked ham, scalloped potatoes, glazed carrots and corn bread.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH baked another small meatloaf from the freezer and we had baked potato casserole with melted cheese topping. I made vegetable soup but we'll eat that tomorrow night. Turning colder here too.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Beautiful day but cool, so we're having chili and pimento cheese sandwiches. Later there's a lemon cheesecake in the fridge.

Hope everyone has a good weekend of comfort and food.


----------



## NickieL

They are having a FREE!!! dinner for employees tonight at the caffeteria at work....Surf and Turf  I need a bit of a break from beans so YAY!


----------



## aftermidnite

I have no idea ..
I have some bratwurst I got yesterday on markdown so guess that will be a part of my dinner tonight as well as lunch tomorrow at work ..
I am in a dinner funk and could use some ideas ...would like to find some things with few ingredients and some spice (not heat ) guess I will look at past posters meals and maybe do a google search ...


----------



## soulsurvivor

aftermidnite said:


> I have no idea ..
> I have some bratwurst I got yesterday on markdown so guess that will be a part of my dinner tonight as well as lunch tomorrow at work ..
> I am in a dinner funk and could use some ideas ...would like to find some things with few ingredients and some spice (not heat ) guess I will look at past posters meals and maybe do a google search ...


How about this?

[YOUTUBE]AoX8EWYltqU[/YOUTUBE]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoX8EWYltqU[/ame]


----------



## aftermidnite

Ohhhhhhh Thank You !
I have everything but the fennel and am going to pick up Rx's this afternoon so will pick up some of that ..
Does fennel freeze well just in case I have some left over or should I dehydrate it for later ?
I wonder if fennel seed would be good in this ?
either way I will pick up a bulb this afternoon ...
Sorry for all the questions ..

Would enjoy any other ideas anyone might have to get me out of this slump ..


----------



## wanda1950

Roast turkey & gravy, mashed potatoes, field peas.


----------



## soulsurvivor

aftermidnite said:


> Ohhhhhhh Thank You !
> I have everything but the fennel and am going to pick up Rx's this afternoon so will pick up some of that ..
> Does fennel freeze well just in case I have some left over or should I dehydrate it for later ?
> I wonder if fennel seed would be good in this ?
> either way I will pick up a bulb this afternoon ...
> Sorry for all the questions ..
> 
> Would enjoy any other ideas anyone might have to get me out of this slump ..


I've never used fennel in my life. I'd love to know if it's a good taste or not. It looks really good and wish I had some of it right now. I'm in my early morning starving phase.

Supper last night was spaghetti with homemade meat sauce, toasted garlic bread and a green salad. No leftovers or I'd be diggin in it. 

I'm fixin a big breakfast after while. Fried bacon, big biscuits from a can, scrambled eggs and fresh pineapple juice. :clap:


----------



## aftermidnite

I like licorice flavor so this wasn't a stretch for me as far as taste ..
It has a stubble flavor of licorice when cooked (stronger when raw) 
I fixed the above that night and LOVE it !
I do think I cooked the fennel a bit too long and will cook it less the next time ..
I added a bit of coriander to it just before dishing it up and squeezed a bit of lime juice on it when I put the cheese on top...
This is a keeper and will be a repeat for certain sure !!!!

Thank You so much for this recipe and PLEASE feel free to share more so I can get out of this meal slump I have found myself in..


----------



## wistful dreams

Meatloaf, twice baked potatoes, corn, and salad. Maybe some homemade bread.


----------



## NickieL

Beef and Kale stew


----------



## toni48

Grilled pork tenderloin and shrimp with baked potato and broccoli...


----------



## wanda1950

Split pea soup from the freezer--husband & I are down with bad colds.


----------



## soulsurvivor

wanda1950 said:


> Split pea soup from the freezer--husband & I are down with bad colds.


DH always gets a flu shot but so far hasn't done that. I never get one because I always get a bad case of flu with it. I stay mostly isolated so haven't been sick with cold/flu for awhile.

I hope you and your husband get over the colds quickly. That split pea soup sounds really good.

Tonight is whatever meal DH stops and gets on his way home from a doc visit in Louisville. I told him to surprise me. LOL! Knowing him, it will.


----------



## Tirzah

Wanda,

I hope you and your honey will be better soon. My husband and I are just now finishing that. The freezer full of soups sure is a blessing when down 

We are having:
Spaghetti w/Homemade Marinara and French Bread


----------



## soulsurvivor

Dh finished earlier than expected at the doc appointment. Supper tonight is going to be fried gut sausage, gravy, scrambled eggs, and biscuits. He stopped at 150 QuikStop and bought the gut sausage roll and filled the car with gas. 

For anyone traveling through or living in or near Bardstown, the 150 QuikStop makes and sells fresh sausage in a casing. It's called Jake's Sausage and is made every Thursday at the store. It's $2.59 per lb. It's the best tasting country style sausage you can find anywhere and is made using an old recipe that belonged to the store's original owner, Jake.


----------



## blynn

Crock pot chili and french bread.


----------



## wanda1950

Tirzah said:


> Wanda,
> 
> I hope you and your honey will be better soon. My husband and I are just now finishing that. The freezer full of soups sure is a blessing when down
> 
> We are having:
> Spaghetti w/Homemade Marinara and French Bread


Thanks Tirzah!! Yes, always glad to have the soup on hand.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Rain and cool today. Having chicken casserole, baked sweet potatoes and a green salad. Butterscotch pudding for dessert.


----------



## wanda1950

soulsurvivor said:


> DH always gets a flu shot but so far hasn't done that. I never get one because I always get a bad case of flu with it. I stay mostly isolated so haven't been sick with cold/flu for awhile.
> 
> I hope you and your husband get over the colds quickly. That split pea soup sounds really good.
> 
> Tonight is whatever meal DH stops and gets on his way home from a doc visit in Louisville. I told him to surprise me. LOL! Knowing him, it will.


Thanks Soulsurvivor! It seems to be hanging on more than the usual cold. All we want is soup & cold drinks.


----------



## Tiempo

Linguini carbonara


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

can someone explain lasagna rolls? is it meat and sauce rolled up in a long noodle? 
tonite, spaghetti and home made biscuits.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Dh put pork chops in the crockpot before he left for work this morning. I think there's a can of cream of mushroom soup in there too, along with onions and seasonings. I'm going to make mashed potatoes later and heat up some restaurant rolls.


----------



## hmsteader71

lonelyfarmgirl-Here is the recipe for Lasagna Rolls
1 lb mild or sage sausage, cooked, crumbled & drained
8 oz + 3 oz pkg cream cheese
1 green onion bunch, chopped
1 green pepper, diced
26 oz jar spaghetti sauce
16 lasagna noodles, uncooked
1 1/2 c mozzarella cheese, shredded
Combine sausage/cream cheese in the skillet where sausage was browned. Cook over low heat until cream cheese melts. Stir in onion & green pepper; remove from heat. Spread half spaghetti sauce in bottom of 13x9 baking dish; set aside. Cook noodles, remove from heat & leave in water. Lay one noodle flat on a cutting board & spoon 1-2 TBS of mixture at one end of noodle. Slowly roll noodle & place in baking dish. Repeat with remaining noodles. Pour reserved sauce over top of rolls, top with mozzarella. Bake at 350 for 15-20 minutes or until cheese has melted.

We are having chili & cornbread tonight.


----------



## aftermidnite

Early yesterday morning I baked a small meatloaf I got on markdown at Kroger's (1lb premade loaf in the meat department for $2.69..) along with yellow gold mashed potatoes for my lunch at work and for dinner last evening .I added some pickled green beans and baby cucumber to my lunch .I will have left overs again today for both meals.
I got some alfredo sauce in the deli department on markdown for $1.89 for 12 oz and will add some shrimp from my freezer with some pasta for my meal tomorrow ..


----------



## soulsurvivor

Weekends are always about a late Saturday morning big breakfast and today is no exception. DH fried up a roll of country sausage and baked a can of the little Pillsbury biscuits we like so well. I made a hashbrown casserole last night and put it in the oven this morning and the house smells so good. We usually have at least one somebody stop by during the day to say "hi" and "boy, it smells good, what's cooking?". We'll cook and eat off and on all day and supper won't be needed.

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Elffriend

Leftover pizza. We had a party last night for my daughter's birthday. We invited a bunch of people over, including 5 teenage boys, so I order 4 extra large pizzas because I've seen how these kids can eat. We have 1 and a half pizzas leftover! I'm amazed and we're going to be eating pizza until it's gone.


----------



## wanda1950

Leftovers--I have baked beans, green beans, & sweet potatoes that need to be used.


----------



## whiterock

Five briskets and maybe some sausage, two big pots of pinto beans, one with jalapenos, two big bowls of potato salad, one my regular mix the other with jalapenos, tortillas, pico de gallo, maybe by brothers mac and cheese, and a Big German chocolate birthday cake, not sure what else may show up either.

Lookin for 35 to 40 people to show up tonight. Surprise party for my son in law, also know as the worlds' greatest SIL.

Ed


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Thanks hmsteader! I don't know what we are having. Need an idea. Kind of a dumb thing to say on this thread huh?


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Delicious, juicey roast chicken (potatoes/carrots/sweet potatoes) after making lovely chicken noodle soup with it. Just like mama and grandma made Sunday dinners.

Salad, cabbage, zuchini casserole. Peanut butter cookies for desert (although it really should be apple sauce)


----------



## Raeven

Barramundi fillet baked with tomatoes and onions over, rice medley, steamed Swiss chard from the garden and homemade French baguette.


----------



## elliemaeg

We had guests for supper tonight so I fixed Roast beef, baked potatoes and carrots and cooked fresh frozen corn. For dessert: pecan pie and strawberry cheesecake.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's a rain kind of day so DH is in the kitchen talking to the food and making up a batch of coleslaw. He also has a small pot of his hotdog sauce on the stove that he's "tuning up" or so he says. It smells good so I don't care if he "tunes" on it all day. If it tastes as good as the last he made I'll be trying to drink it.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tonight was baked fish in a sweet/sour sauce that DH dreamed up. It was really good for a change too. Also had baked potatoes with green herb topping and a small bowl of pineapple fruit salad.


----------



## julieq

Scalloped potatoes with ham. Should have made something for dessert, but I was busy raking leaves this afternoon...


----------



## Lisa in WA

Maple glazed pork roast, creamy polenta and "aromatic cabbage"


----------



## wanda1950

Fish, coleslaw, baked potato--Mrs. Pauls beer battered were pretty good.


----------



## aftermidnite

yesterdays lunch for work and munchies for later was home made hot wings and BBQ wings with homemade potato chips ,deep fried potato wedges and homemade "Frenches" fried onions..as usual I made enough to share a meal and this time I had 2 lunch companions Today I am not sure since I didn't get anything out of the freezer last night ..


----------



## wanda1950

Marinated pork chops, lima beans, left over coleslaw


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH picked up the country ham we're having for Thanksgiving. It's wrapped and sliced so pretty that I hated to open it up and try a bite.... NOT! Fixed a can of the little Pillsbury biscuits and ate a small piece of country ham, along with a skillet of scrambled eggs and pot of white gravy.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

MMMmmmm, homemade pizza with my owned seasoned, custom crust. YUM! Even the girl eats this, and she hates everything.


----------



## Raeven

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> MMMmmmm, homemade pizza with my owned seasoned, custom crust. YUM! Even the girl eats this, and she hates everything.


LOL, must be homemade pizza night... that's what I made, too.  Also a tomato and butter lettuce salad with the last of the tomatoes from the garden.

Probably will pass on dessert.


----------



## NickieL




----------



## julieq

Nickie, he's just way too CUTE to have for dinner!


----------



## NickieL

oh but them rexes are good eating!


----------



## julieq

NickieL said:


> oh but them rexes are good eating!


Well, I guess, if one can get past the fur! :hysterical:


----------



## soulsurvivor

Leftovers, what else? I love sweet potato casserole. I think I could eat it at every meal. It did hit the spot at breakfast this morning. DH grilled hot dogs and piled them high with coleslaw on buns. Also ate chips and drank a beer. I heated up a plate of turkey, dressing, and squash casserole and ate that with a bit of leftover turkey gravy on top. Yum! and all the leftovers are officially finished. Wish there had been more....


----------



## Mickey

Oh my goodness soulsurvivor! Your leftovers are gone already? And it's only Friday?
We'll be eating them for a week, and I'll still be canning alot of the bird :runforhills:


----------



## soulsurvivor

Mickey said:


> Oh my goodness soulsurvivor! Your leftovers are gone already? And it's only Friday?
> We'll be eating them for a week, and I'll still be canning alot of the bird :runforhills:


We had a potluck meal with DH's family and everyone took home leftovers. We were last in a long line.


----------



## Mickey

Well that's a bummer. I wish you lived closer, I'd happily share some of mine with you


----------



## soulsurvivor

Mickey said:


> Well that's a bummer. I wish you lived closer, I'd happily share some of mine with you


Why thank you! That's really nice of you to offer! I hope you have a good rest of holiday. Those leftovers will be good canned up and added to the emergency food supply. DH is spending tomorrow cooking up beef roasts to have for meals/sandwiches/soup next week. Oh joy! I much prefer turkey but I'm grateful we have food.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Unstuffed cabbage cooked in the crockpot and sauteed mixed greens fresh from the garden with mushrooms.


----------



## JohnL751

pinto beans, corn bread, mustard greens, cottage cheese, boiled eggs and tea to drink


----------



## Our Little Farm

NickieL said:


>


:hysterical: love it!


Today I used leftover chicken thrown together with veggies and homemade chicken stock, put all together for an amazing soup for lunch. 

Tonight, I am either doing shepherds pie, or we are going out to eat. Not sure which yet.

OLF


----------



## Suzyq2u

Not Turkey. Thank you very much


----------



## NickieL

tomato soup, from a can  I've been stuck at work since 5 am lol, didn't have time for packing a breakfast/lunch/or dinner and didn't expect to be here this long, but I'm STARVING. So, I'm breaking into the emergency cambells soup


----------



## Our Little Farm

Went out to eat in the end. 

OLF


----------



## Tiempo

Beer braised chuck roast with scalloped potatoes, peas and maybe some creamed spinach for me (hubby won't eat that)


----------



## olivehill

It's cold, grey and rainy. Spent a very wet morning sorting and moving hogs and an equally wet afternoon picking up alpacas and bringing them home (and wondering how I get myself into these things). Seems to me some nice, warm comfort food is in order so Goulash it is.


----------



## NickieL

tonight CHICKEN!!!!!  WOHOO! Eatting large tonight. Baked taters, frozen corn and Kiwis as desert 

maybe even soda pop to drink tonight as a treat.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's been a great day to stay in the flannel pj's and look out at the cold sky. DH has been puttering around in the kitchen most all day and loving life. He's made everything from coleslaw to fried chicken. Am I a lucky woman or what?? So far this weekend he's made pinto bean soup, baked cornbread, beef roasts with gravy and veggies, coleslaw, fried chicken, and herbed potatoes. He's cooking for the neighborhood garage guys tonight for their annual Thanksgiving food fest which is being held in the neighbors' garage across the road. I get to keep part of the food here and I hope he can bring home some of that really good pea salad that the neighbor always makes.


----------



## Raeven

The pile of the last garden tomatoes ripening on the kitchen counter is gone. Tonight will be fresh tomato sauce with grilled Italian sausages and a nice salad, with homemade bread.


----------



## toni48

Lasagna and garlic toast...


----------



## NickieL

Raeven said:


> The pile of the last garden tomatoes ripening on the kitchen counter is gone. Tonight will be fresh tomato sauce with grilled Italian sausages and a nice salad, with homemade bread.


Great, now I want pasta!:flame: LOL it will have to wait untill tomorow nights supper, all my maters are frozen. This forum makes me fat. hahahahahaha


----------



## Mickey

soulsurvivor,
What the heck are the neighborhood "garage guys"? I have to tell you it sounds dangerously *******. :runforhills: LOL

ETA: Oh, but the food sounds delicious!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Mickey said:


> soulsurvivor,
> What the heck are the neighborhood "garage guys"? I have to tell you it sounds dangerously *******. :runforhills: LOL
> 
> ETA: Oh, but the food sounds delicious!


shh, don't tell 'em I said so, but they are the most non-dangerous ******** I know. It's a bunch of old guys that watch sports on tv and cook up some of the best food to eat and wash down with their beer. They don't need a good reason to celebrate but always have a ready answer if they're asked why they're all hanging out in that garage together. This weekend's excuse just happens to be "thanksgiving".


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Enchiladas made from HM WW tortillas, flank steak cooked in the crockpot with adobo sauce, HM crockpot refried beans. Bananna bran muffins for dessert.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

alright TN mama, cough up the tortilla recipe!


----------



## Melissa

I do apologize for closing this thread, BUT according to a discussion on the moderator board, it is advisable for the sake of the data-base to keep threads under 1000 posts. For now we are just locking any threads that are over that amount. We may have to split them later- not sure about that yet. I am going to start a new What's For Supper? thread (which have actually been ongoing since the very beginning of this forum!) and allow it to go to 1000 posts before it will be closed. Thanks for your understanding~


----------

